# Rykard Maximus to Minimus



## Rykard

Hi,

well I've been following and contributing to a few journals on here, so i guess it's only fair I start one of my own.

I'll start with a few stats... I'm 42 started out last Feb 2011 around 129kg and am currently at 107 kg. I don't have access to a good commercial gym so am using a small fitness room attached to the holiday inn and a few weights at home. I am training primarily to lose weight and get fit enough to play badminton socially without dying before everyone else around me.

Training is split 6 or 7 days a week with some steady cardio, HIIT/interval training, playing and olympic lifts at the weekend..


----------



## Rykard

Monday 12/12/11

Lunch

30 mins power walk on treadmill Hill L12


----------



## andymc88

Good luck


----------



## Uk_mb

Good luck with goals mate


----------



## expletive

Good luck but why have you got 2 identical journals running?


----------



## Rykard

which 2?

I just found one I started years ago. New Year new start.


----------



## Rykard

Off work so no lunch time workout.

Will be playing for 1 1/2 to 2 hours tonight

breakfast

50g porridge + handful sultanas and a scoop of myprotien mint choc chop protein powder


----------



## Rykard

Almost forgot - Weighed myself last night and put another pound on. Need to work harder.

this journal stuff is hard...


----------



## Rykard

didn't get to play tonight, was expecting to get my truck back but the gearbox is busted...so didn't get it back


----------



## Greenspin

Rykard said:


> Almost forgot - Weighed myself last night and put another pound on. Need to work harder.
> 
> this journal stuff is hard...


Good luck man. Where you say, weighed yourself last night, do you mean literally? And if so, is that weight being compared to weight taken at the same times and under the same conditions as before?


----------



## Rykard

yep, the oh is doing a slimming club so it reminds me to weigh myself at the same time every week. So it is fairly consistent.


----------



## Rykard

No training today, shoulder/trap is still sore from the lifting on Sunday. Will do some cardio tomorrow and maybe some squats..

this is a crap journal - I don't seem to be doing any training


----------



## Greenspin

Rykard said:


> No training today, shoulder/trap is still sore from the lifting on Sunday. Will do some cardio tomorrow and maybe some squats..
> 
> this is a crap journal - I don't seem to be doing any training


I wouldn't worry about it. It isn't called Rykards Training Journal That Shall Only Have Training Info In It. A journal is a daily record of events, thoughts and etc. And in this case, your journey from Maximus to Minimus. Just write what you want in here, and record what you do. That way, you are acknowledging the times you don't do anything, and so can use that as motivation to get back in the game, and so on.


----------



## Rykard

no training yesterday, gonna have a bit of lunch and maybe do some cardio. It's too cold to do squats on the drive today...


----------



## Rykard

Breakfast

30g Oats + handful sultanas + scoop MP Protein (Mint Choc Chip) + Banana


----------



## Greenspin

Rykard said:


> Breakfast
> 
> 30g Oats + handful sultanas + scoop MP Protein (Mint Choc Chip) + Banana


Sounds like one of the main things I was eating last winter. But I would blend the banana and protein powder in water, then pour that onto my oats and raisins.


----------



## Rykard

Greenspin said:


> Sounds like one of the main things I was eating last winter. But I would blend the banana and protein powder in water, then pour that onto my oats and raisins.


did you use the banana & Protein blend to cook with or just over the top?

I cook the oats/protein/sultanas and slice the banana over the top


----------



## Greenspin

Rykard said:


> did you use the banana & Protein blend to cook with or just over the top?
> 
> I cook the oats/protein/sultanas and slice the banana over the top


Sounds nice. No, I didn't cook my oats.


----------



## Rykard

Bike in the garage 20 mins on high cadence - damn it is cold


----------



## Rykard

back to work next week so should be able to get some training back in


----------



## Rykard

Breakfast

Coffee + scrambled eggs


----------



## Rykard

workout at lunch

rower warm up

leg extension 21x20 35x20 42x20 42x20 49x20

supersetted with

leg curls 21x20 35x20 42x20 42x20 49x18/2

finished off with tabata bodyweight squats

reasonable workout considering not done anything for over a week.


----------



## Rykard

breakfast 70g porridge + handful sultanas + protein powder

lunch workout 30 mins on the treadmill hills

2 mackeral salad subs

evening badminton for 2 hours

chinese - missus had a migraine so couldn't cook...


----------



## Tassotti

2 hours of badminton...That's good going..Bet you worked up a sweat


----------



## Rykard

Tassotti said:


> 2 hours of badminton...That's good going..Bet you worked up a sweat


just a little lol first 20-25 mins were 2 v 1 with me being the one.... we switched round and the person who was then on their own was shattered when we'd finished - 'didn't realise how hard it was' I guess i'm getting a little fitter :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

mm not sure that went quite as it should.. need to read better

Strength Upper Body

should have been..

Chest-

Medium - heavy chest press

Light flies supersetted with pressups

Back-

Seated rows. Medium - heavy

Ligh one arm row superset with hyper extensions

Shoulders. Meduim shoulder press

Light rear delt flies dropset. (Drop weight twice)

Side lat raise. Light

Was..

Chest-

Medium - heavy chest press wu x 1 4 work supersetred with

Light flies wu x 1 work x 4

Back-

Seated rows. Medium - heavy wu x 1 work x 4

Ligh one arm row superset with hyper extensions didn't do as couldn't figure out what to do... as row felt same as seated...

Shoulders. Meduim shoulder press wu x 1 work x 4

Light rear delt flies dropset. (Drop weight twice) wu x 1 work x 2

Side lat raise. Light work x 3

felt a good pump but took too long..

think I need to do it as a circuit (down the page) rather than across the page..

Rich

Tea - lamb rogan josh - got home from work absolutely bushed....


----------



## Rykard

Breakfast - 80g oats + handful blueberries + protein powder + 1 chopped banana on top

planning on doing a triathlon at lunch - 15 mins on the rower + 15 mins on the bike + 15 mins on the treadmill at a high pace for me... I may not be back lol

have a good day people..

Rich


----------



## Rykard

15 min triathlon done - pretty hard - will try harder next time - ddin't die thpugh :thumb:

lunch 2 wholemeal subs with egg+tuna+red onion+wholegrain mustard mixed together with a few toms added on top

and a protein drink to wash it all down...


----------



## Rykard

breakfast my usual porridge..

upper body a bit stiff getting my usual doms after 36 hours ish,.

no training to day - had to park off site so didn't want to lug 3 rucksacks into work. Will grab a bought sandwich at lunch too...

will try to do some squats tomorrow - but being dragged christmas shopping - deep joy :thumbdown:


----------



## Rykard

aaahhh - stuck at work , was hoping to get away early and do a bit on the stationary bike :sad:


----------



## Rykard

well it all went tits up, didn't have time to jump on the bike,

will have to do some tomorrow after squats..


----------



## Rykard

argh!!

I hate xmas shopping - nothing today either :no:

we'll see how tomorrow goes.

Mery Christmas everyone


----------



## Tassotti

Merry Christmas mate !

Have it in the New Year bud !


----------



## Rykard

cheers mate - gonna try an d fit one i tomorrow before the visits start..


----------



## Rykard

well oh family balls'd it all up - how difficult is it to arrive at a specified time????? not an hour later?????

ate a load of stuff that was far too nice....

about to d a few squats \ deads \ shrugs and 30 mins on the bike...

brb


----------



## Rykard

well squeezed one in

Squats

deads

SLDL

Shrugs

and 10 mins tabata on the bike. Hope to go for a hike tomorrow to start working of the xmas excess..

Rich


----------



## Tassotti

Nice one Rich


----------



## Rykard

left overs for food and a 1 1/2 hour walk around the village

plan to go to the gym tomorrow and do a '20 min triathlon' rower -> bike -> treadmill


----------



## Tassotti

Is that 20mins on each or total time?


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Hello, found your journal, oh your in for it now... haha :laugh: good luck with it all, i will pop in time to time and add a comment or two.. whether you want me to or not....hope you had a good christmas...  x


----------



## Rykard

Tass - 20 mins on each - jump from one to the next only stopping to fill my drinking bottle if needed - may do some abs after - but still

feeling the abs after the squats and deads yesterday

Enjoy - feel free the more the merrier - christmas was good - next year will be interesting (in law family wise lol) think i will keep my

head down on that one..

hope everyone else had a good crimbo.. only put 3lbs on ...


----------



## Rykard

well decided to do my shoulder rehab routine , then the 'triathlon' then some abs...got a bit of time as the missus has to work...

garage first to get my truck looked at then bring it on!!!

breakfast porridge + Apple + sultanas + protein - didn't work think it was the apple..


----------



## Rykard

wow - blown away now..

30 mins of shoulder rehab work, then 60 mins of 'triathlon' followed by a bit of stretching..

little tired now... good tired though... may take it easy tomorrow..


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> wow - blown away now..
> 
> 30 mins of shoulder rehab work, then 60 mins of 'triathlon' followed by a bit of stretching..
> 
> little tired now... good tired though... may take it easy tomorrow..


Whats the shoulder rehab work?? i would be burnt out if i tried to do a 60 minute...complete cardio session...:no: good going my friend.. :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

I had a shoulder impingment earlier in the year, was originally diagnosed as a 'frozen shoulder' by my gp - he knew as he played badminton too and had had this himself - but after 6 weeks rest and ibuprofen etc it was no good so went to a physio and she

diagnosed it within minutes.. so it's a bunch of stuff to stabilise my shoulder rotator cuff/pull downs/presses ...

cardio roughly mimics playing for 1 1/2 hours so it's not too bad - switching machines keeps it from getting too boring..


----------



## Rykard

Morning

woke up a little achy - no biggy

back to normal on breakfast - porridge + water + protein + sultanas...

hopefully get a reasonable walk in today unless the weather stays bad - windy + Rain


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> Morning
> 
> woke up a little achy - no biggy
> 
> back to normal on breakfast - porridge + water + protein + sultanas...
> 
> hopefully get a reasonable walk in today unless the weather stays bad - windy + Rain


Gday to ya, hope you managed to have a nice walk today... :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

didn't get the walk , not the best day


----------



## Rykard

didn't train myself feeling crappy - think I'm coming down with something :no:


----------



## Rykard

well crappy few days.. come down with a bug, pulled something in my abs and my gran died...

but I only put on 1.7 kg over the holday (eating loads of crap) so will be back on track this/next week..

back to work tomorrow - which means back to a proper routine..


----------



## Uk_mb

Sorry to hear that mate

Family deaths at xmas are truly awful !!

Just got to keep busy big guy


----------



## Tassotti

Yeah, sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> well crappy few days.. come down with a bug, pulled something in my abs and my gran died...
> 
> but I only put on 1.7 kg over the holday (eating loads of crap) so will be back on track this/next week..
> 
> back to work tomorrow - which means back to a proper routine..


Hope your feeling a bit better soon Ryks.... and sorry to hear about your loss, a horrible time for all your family... x


----------



## Rykard

.. and it gets worse - found out tonight someone I used to work was murdered over Christmas...

thanks for the thoughts guys...

new plan #2 - will rest for the rest of the week, do some light cardio at the weekend then get back in to heavier stuff next week...

fingers crossed..


----------



## Rykard

Saw the doc last night, nothing ostensibly wrong, just run down and ate too much crap. She suggested I shouldn't go any lighter than 95 kg so this is my new target. currently 108 after xmas...

So rest is the current key - get healthy and then get back into it..

will review my workout plan over the next few days as it seemed to stop giving results a couple of months ago....


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> Saw the doc last night, nothing ostensibly wrong, just run down and ate too much crap. She suggested I shouldn't go any lighter than 95 kg so this is my new target. currently 108 after xmas...
> 
> So rest is the current key - get healthy and then get back into it..
> 
> will review my workout plan over the next few days as it seemed to stop giving results a couple of months ago....


Hey Ryks, keep strong matey and hopefully you will pick up after a good rest. :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

Breakfast 2 burritos - bacon/egg/little cheese on wholemeal tortillas - using up leftovers still...

Lunch - smoked salmon salad - using up leftover smoked salmon

Will wander over to the gym at lunch - not sure what to do yet - think I strain my groin slightly this morning getting out of bed????? so maybe easy cardio..


----------



## Rykard

decided chest/back/shoulders chess press ss flyes / seated row ss pulldowns / shoulder press + lat raise + bent over laterals...

I predict soreness tomorrow...


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Just found this mate, didnt know youd started another journal..after all your input on my journal

Nice change of thinking today..from easy cardio to 2 hours later deciding to go with a big supersetting weights workout :lol: Good plan...

Good luck to you mate


----------



## Rykard

welcome feel free to post on here too :thumb:

I only have an hour at lunch to train so this means 30mins ish in the gym so it always has to be quick..

I am looking around for a more hardcore gym that is convenient either on the way into work or on the way home... for heavy sessions


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Definatly the way forward fella..hardcore is good in every way..

Supersetting is the way to go as you know with short time, i love my weights but iv done plenty sessions like that when rushed for time..and still ache for days afterwards


----------



## Rykard

ouch that hurt a bit - not looking forward to tomorrow..

Chess Press 1 wu 4 x 8 12k/14k/14k/16k

ss

DB Flyes 1 wu 4 x 12 5k/5k/5k/6k

seated row 4x 8 35k/42k/49k/49k

ss

lat pulldowns wide grip 4 x 12 35k/35/35/35 grip went totally and i didn't have my straps so just went to grip failure

Shoulder press 4 x 8 10k/12k/12k/14k

ss

bend over flyes drop sets 3 x 8/8/8 8k+6k+4k/8k+6k+4k/8k+6k+4k

lateral raises 3 x 10 6k/6k/6k

back to 3 chicken sandwiches protein shake and a box of salad...

2 homemade lamb burgers for tea.


----------



## Rykard

breakfast - oats+banana (need to remember to decant some more protein powder) - god i hate it when you have a holiday and your routine goes to c0ck. didn't have clean

underwear at the gym yesterday as i must have forgot to put it in my gym bag :no:

not sure what to do today - either legs (lunges/leg extensions/leg curls or cardio - rower or treadmill) thoughts?


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rykard said:


> breakfast - oats+banana (need to remember to decant some more protein powder) - god i hate it when you have a holiday and your routine goes to c0ck. didn't have clean
> 
> underwear at the gym yesterday as i must have forgot to put it in my gym bag :no:
> 
> not sure what to do today - either legs (lunges/leg extensions/leg curls or cardio - rower or treadmill) thoughts?


Go with legs mate..thats what im doing this afternoon..if youv got anything left hit the treadmill on an incline til your legs give way and you roll off the back of it :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

BigBarnBoy said:


> Go with legs mate..thats what im doing this afternoon..if youv got anything left hit the treadmill on an incline til your legs give way and you roll off the back of it :laugh:


legs it is then... might give the treadmill a miss however...


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Rykard said:


> legs it is then... might give the treadmill a miss however...


Your spending too much time talking to and thinking like me mate :lol:


----------



## Rykard

BigBarnBoy said:


> Your spending too much time talking to and thinking like me mate :lol:


i know i need to retire - so i could train when i want to


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> legs it is then... might give the treadmill a miss however...


Looks very much like were ALL gonna have wheels to be proud off..get on them leggies... :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Looks very much like were ALL gonna have wheels to be proud off..get on them leggies... :thumb:


just wish I could have them like i had in my early 20s when I used to cycle a lot.. 29" ripped thighs & 19" ripped calves :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

You not use anything anymore mate? AAS or otherwise?


----------



## Rykard

BigBarnBoy said:


> You not use anything anymore mate? AAS or otherwise?


nope never used anything apart from protein and creatine for a while...

Legs toast

Lunges 4 x 8 6k/6k/8k/8k

leg Extensions (20) ss Leg Curls 35k/42k/42k-35k-28k

+ abs


----------



## Rykard

glutes really aching this morning

breakfast 2 egg and bacon cobs


----------



## Rykard

off to do a walk -1 1/2 hrs


----------



## Rykard

walk done 1.15 - legs/glutes ache nicely. Got back and watched the rugby so ended up having a large chicken kebab

think I will do a bit on the bike in the morning.. loosen my legs up a bit I hope...


----------



## Tassotti

bike

stretch

Foam roller


----------



## Rykard

Bike (Garage)	L/4 Steady	20 mins

Steps Ups 30

Straddle Jumps	15

Bike Garage Tabata x 5 (20 mins)

Warm Down	L3	3 1/2

total time about 1 hr

breakfast

mushroom + onion + bacon omlette with a bit of garlic powder and chipottle oil chucked in

protein shake


----------



## Rykard

Bike (Garage)	L/4 Steady	20 mins

Steps Ups 30

Straddle Jumps	15

Bike Garage Tabata x 5 (20 mins)

Warm Down	L3	3 1/2

total time about 1 hr

breakfast

mushroom + onion + bacon omlette with a bit of garlic powder and chipottle oil chucked in

protein shake


----------



## Rykard

couple of boiled eggs for breakfast

2 satsumas and banana through the morning.

will be doing 25 mins on the treadmill - some boxing exercises for arms/shoulders whilst on there and a bit of abs to finish..


----------



## Rykard

job done was reasonable hard - pasted the wrong routine into my s/sheet so ended up winging it a bit with the exercises - but toasted the shoulders - 6 exercises for 30secs whilst walking on the tmill...

lunch

chicken pasta salad with a homemade sauce (ketcup\mayonaise\ paprika\black pepper\horseraddish sauce) nice...


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> couple of boiled eggs for breakfast
> 
> 2 satsumas and banana through the morning.
> 
> will be doing 25 mins on the treadmill - some boxing exercises for arms/shoulders whilst on there and a bit of abs to finish..


  Ostrich eggs......?? lol:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Ostrich eggs......?? lol:laugh:


dinosaur eggs - just finished eating them...lol

starving now..


----------



## Rykard

breakfast - omlette -6 mushrooms/2 eggs/half a red onion

think I'm going to do 30 mins on the rower at lunch, then 2 hours of badminton tonight.

weigh in last night - up 100g - but shoulders look bigger and legs feel better so fat loss should have been ok.


----------



## Rykard

changed my mind going to use cross trainer for a change..


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Pinching your omlette idea mate..have just text the missus bout my tea and shes on the case :lol: haha


----------



## Rykard

no worries - forgot to add a bit of cheese and the chorizo i found in the bottom of the fridge.. tomorrow..


----------



## Rykard

good workout was dripping by the end of it - hope i have left enough in the tank for tonight...


----------



## Rykard

just enough in the tank - none left now good session some long games.

Finished off with homemade chilli on a couple of jacket spuds...

now do i do circuits tomorrow lunch?


----------



## Rykard

wow - tank empty this morning - lunch workout may have to take a back seat will see how i feel - should be playing again tomorrow night which looks like being singles at the moment

breakfast - 1/2 red onion 2 rashers bacon 2 egg omlette with a little BBQ sauce

Lunch - salad + can of mackeral


----------



## Rykard

x trainer again - but faster at a lower level - burnt more cals.

got a triple pack of chicken sarnies from boots as I was feeling a little wobbly. Won't work out tomorrow lunch as playing badminton tomorrow night (singles) so that will be my workout.

will have the salad in a bit if I feel like it.

dinner is homemade shepherds pie .. can't wait..


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Homemade shepherds pie..food of champions mate!


----------



## Rykard

almost as good as my homemade chilli..


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> almost as good as my homemade chilli..


Which usually tastes even better the 2nd day, thats if any survives till then....  hope u enjoyed it...


----------



## Rykard

it was reheated from the freezer made a large batch up a couple of weeks ago, only downside was the oh and mil had some too :thumbdown:


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> it was reheated from the freezer made a large batch up a couple of weeks ago, only downside was the oh and mil had some too :thumbdown:


:laugh:Shoulda done wat i do,....just wait till theres no one else around... all the more for me...mmmmmmmmm :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:Shoulda done wat i do,....just wait till theres no one else around... all the more for me...mmmmmmmmm :thumb:


no choice unfortunately :sad:

tonight's dinners was nice shepherds pie with mash and sauted leeks, brussels and smoked bacon...


----------



## Rykard

breakfast - chorizio, red onion, 1/3 green/red/yellow pepper , 3 egg omlette

no training at lunch - shoulder a bit stiff and I'm playing tonight. Not sure what training I'm going to be doing tomorrow as I have a funeral so am off work and not near my gym.. may just be some bodyweight stuff and exercise bike..see how I feel..


----------



## Rykard

Game went ok tonight - my opponent wasn't really on it tonight so I won reasonably easily - I can tell when I seem to get my second wind it's always after about 1/2 hour - is this when the body changes it's fuelling source? Had a good run around though and worked up a good sweat..


----------



## Tassotti

Rykard said:


> Game went ok tonight - my opponent wasn't really on it tonight so I won reasonably easily - I can tell when I seem to get my second wind it's always after about 1/2 hour - is this when the body changes it's fuelling source? Had a good run around though and worked up a good sweat..


That's an interesting thought mate. Could be that.


----------



## Rykard

well no training today - lost track of time this morning , then the funeral and only really settling down now after going back to my folks and having dinner there.

going to wander down to another gym tomorrow to see what the deal is on membership or pay and train - this will hopefully allow me to go a bit heavier..


----------



## Rykard

freezing outside to no work out on the drive today. Going to have a look at a gym near town - hopefully they will do some sort of casual membership or monthly/yearly won't be too much...

have a good weekend folks.


----------



## Rykard

2 hour walk around the village - god it was chilly out there... found a load of footpaths i hadn't used since I was a lad

feel better now I've had a hot shower though


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> 2 hour walk around the village - god it was chilly out there... found a load of footpaths i hadn't used since I was a lad
> 
> feel better now I've had a hot shower though


  Minus two here today too Ryks...and that was inside the gym......sounds like you had a lovely walk.. :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

walk was good but my feet are feeling it now - but I need to lose the weight so a little pain now is better for the future.

not sure what I'm going to do tomorrow - Legs I think...


----------



## Rykard

breakfast - eggs/mushrooms/red onion/1 rasher smoked bacon omlette

full body workout at lunch - assuming I can get a break from work


----------



## Rykard

wow that hurt a bit..

18 mins of DB squat to press and DB deadlift to Upright row - think i will ache tomorrow...

Lunch chicken sandwiches and some salad in a bit

had salad still feel hungry :confused1: oh is late tonight so I will be wasting away by the time we eat


----------



## Rykard

breakfast - omlette mushrooms & red onions

workout at lunch - Xtrainer + Abs - playing tonight.


----------



## Rykard

25 mins x trainer and 4 set of abs - 404 cals burnt - think I may struggle tonight.. but have to mtfu..


----------



## Rykard

reasonable badders session, still feeling it a bit in my back from Mondays workout. may do a bit of legs tomorrow will see how I feel.

dinner - spag bol and a small glass of red.


----------



## Rykard

breakfast - scrambled eggs with a bit of cheese

mid morning - 3 steak fajitas

recovery workout at lunch - bike for 20 mins or so and some stretching may do some abs


----------



## Rykard

steak fajitas were nice went down really well - starting to feel a bit more alive now... felt like death warmed up when I got up this morning


----------



## Rob68

Didnt know you had this going bud,whats with steak for breakfast lol


----------



## Rykard

i think the oats have been giving me gas and i've been feeling really hungry a couple of hours later - so i am trying to mix it up a bit and I love fajita...

so am leaning towards a slightly more protein based diet ...


----------



## Rob68

Rykard said:


> i think the oats have been giving me gas and i've been feeling really hungry a couple of hours later - so i am trying to mix it up a bit and I love fajita...
> 
> so am leaning towards a slightly more protein based diet ...


How about poached eggs on wholemeal toast for a change


----------



## Rykard

have a mixture of omlettes(mushrooms/peppers/onions/cheese/bacon), poached eggs + toast/bacon - normally weekends and other concoctions

we don't have much bread as the oh is doing slimming world and isn't allowed much bread, I haven't missed it that much to be honest


----------



## Rob68

Ah ok understand


----------



## Rykard

swell that turned into a harder session than i was planning -

went for it a bit harder on the bike then did planks\dying flyes\crunches\supermans\pointing dogs

whilst watching the worst PT i've ever seen in my life - big guy ( biggest loser type size) and he's got him doing bicep curls,french press and a little shoulder stuff?????????????

"do you feel it? " "feels good doesn't it??" omg I so wanted to slap him...


----------



## Tassotti

Lol

WTF are pointing dogs?


----------



## Rykard

basically on all fours and you raise opposite arm \ leg and straighten - the are for rotational core strength... as the core is unstablised by the movement.. also works the glutes, lower back and shoulders a bit.


----------



## Tassotti

Ah right..core work doggy fashion


----------



## Rykard

yep - but without lycra !!!!!! just sweat


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Tassotti said:


> Ah right..core work doggy style


Stuff of champions mate..its got me to where im at today


----------



## Rykard

rest day today - work agm so have to park off site so will have too many bags - plan to do the 100 burpee challenge tomorrow (100 burpess as quick as i can)

breakfast - bacon/egg/onion wrap


----------



## Rykard

going to drink lemon water today - cleanse my system a bit hopefully..


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> going to drink lemon water today - cleanse my system a bit hopefully..


Bleurgh,......... is that inbetween cups of coffee?? lol . :mellow:


----------



## Rykard

wasn't that bad to be honest and just ate salad for lunch and a nice chicken kebab for dinner


----------



## Rykard

well another week almost over, I am going to give the 100 burpee challenge a go at lunch.. planning to do some deadlifts over the weekend

breakfast - chicken fajita wrap ( got 2 more for when I get to work  )

have a good day people.


----------



## Rykard

well that's me done for the day..

rower 5 min warm up

100 burpees challenge (burps really as didn't do the press up bit - not strong enough yet) in 15:10 knocking 4:03 mins off my previous time :clap:

and then finished off with 10 mins on the xtrainer as the burpees didn't take quite as long...

left shoulder a little sore from a couple of bad drop downs but not feeling too bad just wiped out


----------



## Rykard

dinner is going to be pork stir fry concoction.... I might not be back tomorrow....


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> well that's me done for the day..
> 
> rower 5 min warm up
> 
> 100 burpees challenge (burps really as didn't do the press up bit - not strong enough yet) in 15:10 knocking 4:03 mins off my previous time :clap:
> 
> and then finished off with 10 mins on the xtrainer as the burpees didn't take quite as long...
> 
> left shoulder a little sore from a couple of bad drop downs but not feeling too bad just wiped out


:laugh:

He he , thatl be them chicken fajitas ya had for breakfast trying to escape.... :no::laugh:


----------



## Rykard

nope that was the other end lol

was quite surprised , lungs gave out before legs..

dinner - pork fijitas quick and easy and really tasty..


----------



## Rykard

owwww!!!!

woke up in the night with real bad pain i my left side/shoulder. Think I may have overdone it yesterday :-(

Feels like the lat on my left side has a blow torch on it - annoyingly this means I probably won't be deadlifting this weekend.... we'll see how it goes shoulder be able to do some cardio though stationary bike or walking

had a bit of a blowout for breakfast - eggs, grill bacon, fresh tomatoes and a couple of fresh rolls . Protein shake, coffee + pain killers and supps.

have a good day everyone


----------



## Rob68

Rykard said:


> owwww!!!!
> 
> woke up in the night with real bad pain i my left side/shoulder. Think I may have overdone it yesterday :-(
> 
> Feels like the lat on my left side has a blow torch on it - annoyingly this means I probably won't be deadlifting this weekend.... we'll see how it goes shoulder be able to do some cardio though stationary bike or walking
> 
> had a bit of a blowout for breakfast - eggs, grill bacon, fresh tomatoes and a couple of fresh rolls . Protein shake, coffee + pain killers and supps.
> 
> have a good day everyone


And you pal have a good un hope the injury aint to bad


----------



## Rykard

woke up with worse DOMS - damn I had forgot how bad it could be - it's like my whole back has cramped up neck & lats . Think it will be the stationary bike for me today. I think deads are out of the question :-(


----------



## Rykard

well 1/2 hr on the stationary bike - legs ok, but core still fried.. I need to learn to take it a bit easier next time lol

breakfast - omlette

lunch will be stir fry prok

tea ? god knows - we're off to the oh's little niece 's birthday party... probably unutritious finger food

hope everyone's having a good weekend.


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> well 1/2 hr on the stationary bike - legs ok, but core still fried.. I need to learn to take it a bit easier next time lol
> 
> breakfast - omlette
> 
> lunch will be stir fry prok
> 
> tea ? god knows - we're off to the oh's little niece 's birthday party... probably unutritious finger food
> 
> hope everyone's having a good weekend.


At least you managed some training today, im outa the zone....and hope you have a lovely time at the birthday party....get that cake down ya.!! :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yeah Rykard.

Some training is better than NO training that's the way of looking at it!

YEah nothing worse than a stiff back, and lats. :rolleye:


----------



## Rykard

that's the way I figure - trying to do something everyday - with one day off.


----------



## Rykard

didn't do too badly at the party - starving now though :-(


----------



## Rykard

breakfast grilled bacon & eggs

still suffering doms on my core and lats but i am going to try to do legs at lunch... think badminton tomorrow might be a bit of a stretch though - but we'll see how it goes...

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

hmm..

legs extensions supersetted with legs curls 2 x 20 1 x 12 upping the weight then a triple dropset 20/14/20 reps

followed up by DB squats into DB Press

don't feel too bad at the moment, back feels ok... just a little achy


----------



## Rykard

today's plan

breakfast - mushroom stir fry

mid morning - porridge (mixed with water)

12:30 gym? abs

lunch - chicken sandwiches

18:30 1 1/2 hr ish badminton

dinner - spag bol

have a nice day folks


----------



## Rykard

did some abs

plank passing a small weight side to side

wipers - moving the legs like windscreen wipers side to side

walking planks - move side ways whilst in a plank position.

didn't do too much as I'm playing tonight - but the wipers were really tough...


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> today's plan
> 
> breakfast - mushroom stir fry
> 
> mid morning - porridge (mixed with water)
> 
> 12:30 gym? abs
> 
> lunch - chicken sandwiches
> 
> 18:30 1 1/2 hr ish badminton
> 
> dinner - spag bol
> 
> have a nice day folks


 

Wat no salt?? lol....


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Wat no salt?? lol....


nope you forget I'm a poncy southerner.... :tt2:

just back from badminton - freaked out a little got recognised by someone from 20+ years ago...

dinner home made lasagne..


----------



## Rykard

morning all

steak fajitas for breakfast - nice

salad for lunch

not sure what i am going to do in the gym yet.. feeling a little run down so may just do a bit of light cardio but i would like to do some circuits

dinner - liver and onions

have a nice day folks


----------



## Rykard

throat got worse through the day so took a day off from the gym and had an indian tonight.

badders tomorrow and maybe a bit at lunch too..


----------



## Tassotti

Rykard said:


> throat got worse through the day so took a day off from the gym and had an indian tonight.
> 
> badders tomorrow and maybe a bit at lunch too..


Wipers again in the morning then


----------



## Rykard

hopefully not lol


----------



## Rykard

I found something I can't eat for breakfast - Liver and onions...

anyways

breakfast - steak fajitas

train - xtrainer 30 mins/10 min triathlon

lunch - sandwiches and smoked salmon

badminton 1 hr

dinner - smoked pork casserole...

have a great day folks


----------



## Rob68

Breakfast dinner or tea ..... liver is disgusting :death:


----------



## Rykard

xtrainer 30 mins and then 3 core exercises.

Liver is ok for dinner with plenty of onions and gravy..


----------



## Rykard

badminton tonight was awesome - unbeaten :thumb: lasted the whole hour (almost but dug deep) which was great considering I buried myself at lunch on the xtrainer and did some core too.


----------



## Tassotti

Great going Rykard


----------



## Rykard

woke with a really sore throat this morning - been getting steadily worse all week... on a plus point played pretty well last night and didn't lose a game and managed to last really well - and am not achy at all this morning..

don't know if I will train at lunch - see how I feel..

breakfast - smoked salmon and 2 poached eggs

have a great day folks - only 1 day to the weekend..


----------



## Rykard

my journal this time lol..

bike for 25 mins started out easy but then ramped it up a bit...

going to try out a local gym tomorrow for a squat workout assuming I wake up ok... it's all you guys putting me to shame...


----------



## Rykard

good morning

breakfast scrambled eggs and smoked bacon with a smidge of bbq sauce

doing the house jobs then off to a new gym to do some squats and maybe deads.... haven't set foot in a proper gym in years....


----------



## Rykard

wow - I am going to be sooooo sore tomorrow/Monday...

Just spent 1 1/2? doing squats/power cleans/snatch deadlift/power shrugs and chucked in some calf raises to finish..

numbers are good - squat from 60kg on the drive to 75kg in the gym with an olympic bar so 15-20kg increase..

calf raise which I've not done for years progressed up to 90kg for 8 reps...

think my saturdays are going to be fun now lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> wow - I am going to be sooooo sore tomorrow/Monday...
> 
> Just spent 1 1/2? doing squats/power cleans/snatch deadlift/power shrugs and chucked in some calf raises to finish..
> 
> numbers are good - squat from 60kg on the drive to 75kg in the gym with an olympic bar so 15-20kg increase..
> 
> calf raise which I've not done for years progressed up to 90kg for 8 reps...
> 
> think my saturdays are going to be fun now lol


YAY, go Ryks go..!!! your legs gona be buckling getting out yer bed on monday.. still ...its all worth it though....keep up the great job.. :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

it was like I'd never been away... will definitely be going back....


----------



## Rykard

day off today

ache a little from yesterdays work out but not too bad.

breakfast - protein pancakes - scoop oats, scoop protein powder, 1 egg , splash of milk - blended and and 'fried'... mixed too thick but tasted ok.. will defo try again but a little thinner next time

lunch - all day brunch as out shopping and felt a little peckish

dinner - roast duck and veggies..


----------



## Rykard

breakfast - protein pancakes with a little marmalade and a couple of rashers of bacon

lunch - tuna salad

dinner - leftover roast duck from yesterday.

training - not sure whether to do chest/back (grips still aching from Sat) or circuits... will see how I feel..

keep smiling everyone..


----------



## Rykard

circuits at lunch

just about to jump on the bike now - but it's absolutely freezing in the garage


----------



## Rykard

Well did 30 mins on the bike - was right it brasic out there..


----------



## Rykard

breakfast - protein pancakes

lunch - mackeral salad

dinner - spaghetti bolognese

badminton tonight so going to take lunch off..


----------



## Rykard

aching this morning - gym was really slippy last night..

breakfast - eggs / bacon

lunch - tuna salad

dinner - gammon & chips/jacket potato

on the bike tonight as I need to get the rackets I bought yesterday restrung as they are a little loose on the factory string.

It's a bit chilly down here in the midlands, white over but no snow yet..


----------



## Rykard

dinner ended with a chicken shaslick takeaway nice but a little warm.. and i didn't get to the gym as I was sooo cold and hungry..

anyways today

breakfast - ham & cheese omlette.

lunch - ham salad

tea - ham and jacket pots..

i cooked a ham joint last night ( could you tell lol)

training - xtrainer and abs at lunch and badminton tonight..

pretty cold here - small flurry of snow but nothing serious..

have a nice day peeps..


----------



## Rykard

slightly off plan - didn't do cardio as figured may get a bit of that tonight so did 18 mins of db squats in to db press 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 reps/Minute almost got the 9/8 on the way down but my left delt was fried ;-(

hopefully left some in the tank for later...


----------



## Enjoy1

Going great buddy,,, oh yeah what s for supper....hmmmm lemme guess....:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

ham, beans, jacket spud, cheese, english mustard, lumme


----------



## Rykard

chest/back tomorrow methinks.

DB Press ss with DB Flyes

Pulldowns/Seated Rows

and finished off with triple dropset bent over flyes..

then legs saturday morning


----------



## Rykard

Rykard said:


> ham, beans, jacket spud, cheese, english mustard, lumme


was lush too didn't put too much mustard on this time lol


----------



## Rykard

breakfast - fajitas with a bit of ham chucked in

lunch - sandwiches

dinner - steak

lunch workout chest/back/ maybe shoulders

light dusting of snow here


----------



## Rykard

did chest/back/shoulders - felt good strong on shoulders , I was a little worried after left delt gave out yesterday but it was ok.

dinner - jacket pots, baked beans, bit a cheese, mustard and 2 pieces of nicely cooked steaks.

think i will do an hour on the bike in the morning as off to the rugby in the afternoon

save legs for sunday if the weathers not too bad..


----------



## Rykard

breakfast - protein pancakes, banana and a bit of marmalade

lunch??

dinner??

just thinking of getting on the bike for a bit.. just need to sort some tunes out for the mp3 player..

stay safe out there in this weather..


----------



## Rykard

ouch that is cold out there, could only manage 32 mins :sad: it was just too cold, legs started to tighten up up too much...

nice warm shower then off to the rugby - in more freezing temps.. on a bright note a mate from sweden has just posted a pic of his thermometer showing -37 c... :scared:


----------



## Rykard

rugby was good we won, but bitterly cold and it started snowing about 15:00 and didn't really stop till gone 23:00. We have about 3-4 inches of proper snow here, so i don't think i will be getting to the gym as the roads are pretty naff.

breakfast will be steak fajitas...

not sure what exercise to do yet...

lunch/dinner will need to see what we have in the freezer and whether we go out..


----------



## Rykard

morning folks

snow melting which is good.

starting the 100 press up program this morning to help with my core and upper body - will be doing it in the morning before going to work

breakfast - mug of coffee

press ups

early morning - porridge + protein

legs @ lunch

lunch - salad

dinner - chicken and leek pie

stay safe out there folks


----------



## Rykard

busted legs pretty good leg extension supersetted with leg curls 6 set of 8 reps followed by a triple drop set of 20/20/20

then did some walking lunges - thought I was going to pass out....

lost 2 kg which is good - going back in the right direction. hopefully I can keep it up..

today's plan

breakfast - coffee

9:30 ish - porridge + blue berries + protein + pb + banana

lunch - xtrainer for 25 - 30 mins maybe some abs

mackeral salad

play tonight for 1 1/2 - 2 hours

dinner - chicken & Leek pie.

catch you later peeps


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Looking good in here mate just having a catch up..

Well done for the walking lunges..they cripple most people :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

BigBarnBoy said:


> Looking good in here mate just having a catch up..
> 
> Well done for the walking lunges..they cripple most people :laugh:


My coach suggested doing them, only used 7k but will be upping this next time - was gasping at the end though... i think next time I will do less leg ext/curls use these as warm up and then do more lunges as they are more functional and more of a whole body exercise... I was always worried that I would hurt my knees as I didn't have the strength but it's starting to come... like everyone I want it yesterday lol


----------



## Rykard

ass well and truly busted... 30 mins on the xtrainer and then 3 sets of core.. ball moving planks/wipers/walking planks core is definetly getting stronger


----------



## Rykard

good badders session last night plenty of sweating ..

Dinner last night chicken & Leek pie.

managed to some how smack my forehead on the table whilst taking my tracky bottoms off, missus thought it was hilarious - don't know how it didn't open up...

this morning feeling bit crap, my gum a couple of days ago and it really hurts.. and feeling a bit run down - cold probably starting to get to me..

7:00 breakfast - mushroom/pepper/onion omlette

09:30 porridge - oats / sultanas/blueberries/protein/pb

training?

lunch - mackeral salad

100 press up week 1

dinner??

that's all for now

keep smiling


----------



## Rykard

well felt a bit crappy but still did 25 mins on the rower at lunch, didn't do the press ups tonight and had chicken sashlick for tea...

will try harder tomorrow..


----------



## Rykard

today's plan..

07:00 breakfast - bacon sub

09:30 porridge

lunch - gentle workout + stretching

mackeral salad

badminton - singles

dinner - lamb hot pot.

hopefully the snow will stay away ...


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> today's plan..
> 
> 07:00 breakfast - bacon sub
> 
> 09:30 porridge
> 
> lunch - gentle workout + stretching
> 
> mackeral salad
> 
> badminton - singles
> 
> dinner - lamb hot pot.
> 
> hopefully the snow will stay away ...


Bacon butty for breakfast...mmmmm.......and you got snow? we didnt even manage a frost here today!! not that im complaining mind u...x


----------



## Rykard

4 rashers smoked bacon, wholemeal sub, bit of butter and brown hp sauce 

we currently have a light dusting of snow , started about 19:00... annoying as I have a long conf call at work tomorrow so have to battle my way in :sad:

did 10 mins on the bike, a few press ups and some stretching at lunch

kicked ass on court tonight, played singles and won every game either 5-0 or 7-0 I lost count. moved well and didn't run out of steam .. this working out lark is starting to work..


----------



## Rykard

sore this morning - right shoulder and left ankle. got a meeting all day so won't make it to the gym, could probably do with resting the ankle and shoulder anyways..

Breakfast - steak + mushroom omlette + tea

lunch ???

dunner - lasagne or bolognese

had a bit of snow last night forecasters say we may or not have some more???

have a good day folks and stay safe


----------



## Rykard

well i'm now stuffed - got the cold and flu thing off motons at work!! why do they always come in when sick???? think it's going to be a few days dosed up and resting - no training :no: which is really annoying

as i was going to try another gym this weekend..


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> well i'm now stuffed - got the cold and flu thing off motons at work!! why do they always come in when sick???? think it's going to be a few days dosed up and resting - no training :no: which is really annoying
> 
> as i was going to try another gym this weekend..


:no:Aw, hope your feeling better soon Ryks... im assured that theres nowt worse than MAN FLU!!!....take it easy..x


----------



## Rykard

thanks enjoy

I hate being ill esp. with cold /fluey stuff


----------



## synthasize

only just caught on to this, good luck! you seem to be doing well!


----------



## Rykard

breakfast - protein pancakes + 2 rashes smokey bacon + big mug of fresh coffee + vit c , multi vit&mineral , echinnea, paracetemol + glucosamine + cod liver oil

lunch - can of chicken & veg soup with a bit of pasta chicked in to bulk it out a bit

mid afternoon - two apples with a bit of chilli cheese

dinner - keema curry


----------



## Enjoy1

Chilli cheese for lunch, and curry for tea...with a cold you need all the lovely spices to help clear the passages out eh!! U feeling any better yet? x


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Chilli cheese for lunch, and curry for tea...with a cold you need all the lovely spices to help clear the passages out eh!! U feeling any better yet? x


not yet - nose running like a good un - can't breath through it ..


----------



## Rykard

anyone got any good remedies for a cold?


----------



## Tassotti

There are no remedies. Only sympton relief methods

Just dose up on Beechams and have a sauna/steam if you can


----------



## Rykard

thanks tass

breakfast - omlette/fratata? bacon/onions/mushrooms chipotle oil/blackened cajun spice

supps - vit c/mega 1 a day mulit vit & mineral/glucosamine/cod live oil/echinnea/paracetomol

still feeling awful when waking up - managed to sleep through ok...


----------



## Enjoy1

Least your managing to sleep ...nothing worse than a blocked nose keeping you up all night...like tass suggested try steam inhalation if doing it over a bowl of boiling water, put a teaspoon of vicks in the water instant nose unblocker!! just keep the eyes tight shut, they can sting a bit..get well soon :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

thanks enjoy I will give that a shot - still feeling [email protected]


----------



## Rykard

feeling a little better today , in work - still feel bunged up and weak... no badminton this week for me :-( don't want to kill myself ...


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumbup1:Glad your starting to feel a bit better....take it easy.x


----------



## Rykard

it's just sooo frustrating - start to get it back then get a bug i could scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but I won't as my office workers will think i'm having a breakdown or something..


----------



## Rykard

still not 100% but I'm going to go to the gym at lunch and do 25 mins walking on the treadmill and see how I feel..


----------



## Tassotti

Have a steam as well if the gym has one


----------



## Rykard

well 25 mins walking on the tmill, now filling my face... we'll see how i feel later.. fingers crossed


----------



## Rykard

starting to feel a bit better..

breakfast - peppers & onion omlette thing..

mid morning - bacon cob

lunch - chest/back db press (alternate arms ss db flyes) 4 sets of each lat pulldowns ss seated rows 4 sets of each. don't feel too bad. not playing tonight as that would tax me too much and still being a bit [email protected] didn't want to push it..

dinner 'smoked pork thing' the missus is doing...]

have a good day folks..


----------



## Tassotti

The missus is smoking your pork thing.....lucky boy


----------



## Rykard

what can I say - some of have it some don't :001_tt2:


----------



## Rykard

aching a bit from yesterday's chest/back wo.

breakfast - mug of tea + supps

9:30 - porridge + the usual

xtrainer and abs at lunch

chicken sandwiches

dinner - smoked pork - had an indian last night as late home from work and we're both still down with this cold thing

catch you later folks


----------



## Rykard

smoked it at lunch - great work out

forgot my protein shake though :-(

feeling a bit low at the mo.. need food great homemade bolognese


----------



## Rykard

well ballsed today up nicely. Planned to get to my watch strap sorted at 9:00 , richer sounds for a new kitchen tv for 10:00 then down to the gym for 11:00 to do legs and back home for food and rest...

it's now 13:00 and we've just got home from richer sounds.. didn't really help the fact I didn't wake up till 8:30 :-( so gym tomorrow as i am starving and won't have time to prep/eat/digest a bit in time to get down the gym.... oh well guess that means a session tomorrow...

other than that not feeling too bad pretty much thrown off the cold stuff from last weekend.

have good weekend peeps


----------



## Rykard

morning folks

breakfast - protein pancakes and grilled bacon + 2 mugs of coffee and supps.

off to the gym in 1/2 hour or so.. power cleans/squats/deads/shrugs/calves + maybe 30 mins on the bike...

lunch - see what's in the fridge/freezer

2 hour walk

dinner - roast pork + veggies..


----------



## Rykard

ouch gym hurt - now a '2' hour walk... this fitness needs to start working soon...


----------



## Tassotti

Excellent effort matey


----------



## Rykard

think i will feel it tomorrow - loved this gym - the dungeon - down and dirty proper strongman gym...


----------



## Rykard

yep aching ..

breakfast tea + supps

mid morning - porridge + more supps.

lunch - gym cardio

chicken sandwiches

dinner - left over pork

have a good day..


----------



## Rykard

went a bit strong with the bike... starting to feel really stiff now.

tomorrow's going to be interesting got a 2-3 hour drive each way to a customer - think i will be falling out of the car when i get there..


----------



## Rykard

well yesterday was better than I thought, the x is more comfortable than I remember, looong day though all sitting motorway was awful..

anyways back to the job in hand

breakfast #1 bacon and tomato roll

breakfast #2 protein porridge

lunch circuit workout

lunch salad with a bit of cold pork in it

dinner - out playing skittles with friends and family so chicken and chips

have a good day folks.


----------



## Rykard

really felt the circuits today - was a lot more tired than I thought.

skittles was a laugh esp. as we won.


----------



## Rykard

taking it a bit easier today - only playing tonight with no other training at lunch.

breakfast

grilled bacon, tomatoes and poached eggs

lunch ??

badminton tonight followed by spag bol

going to have an easy day tomorrow too as I'm having a coaching session at 9:00 on Saturday and that will be very hard.


----------



## Rykard

morning folks

woke up aching a bit seem to have slightly sprained my right thumb - will make tomorrow's session interesting

breakfast - burrito - egg, bacon, cheese, hashbrown coffee and supps

easy cardio workout - bike to loosen the legs up a bit

lunch - salad

dinner - sausage and mash


----------



## Rykard

up 'bright and early' ready to go to training..

it's going to be a beasting..


----------



## Rykard

well I had forgotten how much I used to 'love' the coaching. Had a great session I have really lost a lot of my fitness since November so I have a lot of hard work to get it back..


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> well I had forgotten how much I used to 'love' the coaching. Had a great session I have really lost a lot of my fitness since November so I have a lot of hard work to get it back..


 :thumb :Glad you had a good session coachin bud.... your fitness must be creeping back up now surely? all them circuits you do.... keep it up.x


----------



## Rykard

Hi Enj,

it was an eye opener today, it's a combination of gym work not translating to the court and being pushed harder in court, i have a few other exercises to strengthen my legs specifically for badminton - lunge work. Will keep up the squats and deadlifts and work harder on the circuits..

other than that all is good.


----------



## Rykard

lazy day today - aching from yesterday's coaching and the other half has a migraine - may do a bit on the bike later - also need to see about prepping my road bike for commuting into work - watched a few bits off the sky planner..

breakfast - protein pancakes

lunch/dinner - not sure yet..

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

well did the lunge exercises my coach gave me early afternoon then 1/2 hr on the bike at a reasonable pace a little late - got a little sweaty lol.

Lunch was tuna & pasta

Dinner - roast chicken.


----------



## Rykard

Monday - glutes still aching from Saturday - lunges really do hit your butt lol

plan today

breakfast - scrambled eggs and smoked salmon

lunch - mackeral salad

dinner - left over chicken and something

lunch time workout - core with a bit of shoulders\chest being hit too - plank type stuff..

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

just done my 'easy' core workout totally busted now...

was dripping with sweat when done... hopefully it will do some good lol..

jacket pots and left over chicken for dinner and an early night - starting to feel a bit run down again - work getting really stressful :-(


----------



## Rykard

woke up feeling really tired and grotty

breakfast - corn beef hash.

mid morning - porridge + blueberries + banana

lunch ?

dinner - lasagne

won't be training at lunch as I should be playing badminton tonight - but will see how I feel. Still feeling the effects of the weekends coaching session in my glutes and ankles...

have a good day peeps


----------



## Rykard

well didn't make badminton - was in two minds as my ankle is a little tweaked - then I slipped on the doorstep and went a over t somehow... tweaked my back/ankles/wrists and shoulder ... I think I need to go to bed for a week lol...

any ways

breakfast today - steak & eggs

lunch - 2 subs - chorizo/onions/peppers and a bit of cheese (heated in the microwave)

not sure if i'll be training may just go in the jacuzzi for a bit...

dinner - ham egg chips.

have a nice day..


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> well didn't make badminton - was in two minds as my ankle is a little tweaked - then I slipped on the doorstep and went a over t somehow... tweaked my back/ankles/wrists and shoulder ... I think I need to go to bed for a week lol...
> 
> any ways
> 
> breakfast today - steak & eggs
> 
> lunch - 2 subs - chorizo/onions/peppers and a bit of cheese (heated in the microwave)
> 
> not sure if i'll be training may just go in the jacuzzi for a bit...
> 
> dinner - ham egg chips.
> 
> have a nice day..


How did it go? Did you manage to get to the gym?..hope your ankle is ok ...take care x


----------



## Rykard

didn't get to the gym, work has just gone stupid. had to bring some home and probably going to be working the next 3/4 weekends too :-(

ankles better, glad i didn't train on it, playing singles tomorrow night with a guy who hasn't played for a while so it will be more like me coaching so it will be fairly easy.

booked in to see a physio on Friday afternoon, so hopefully might start to get them sorted.

I need to get my head and training back together, esp. since my coach is back - shame work gets in the way...


----------



## Rykard

well tonight went better than expected - might have been a little too hard on my new opponent, but the ankle wasn't too bad - strange

hopefully the physio will give me some exercises to strengthen them , then I can really start to rock on...


----------



## Rykard

porridge for breakfast

sub for lunch - not sure if i'll train as have the physio later.. see how i feel/how works going (whether i need to get out of the office)

dinner - gammon and jacket potato.

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

saw the physio - things aren't as bad as i thought. I have strained the muscle that runs up the outside of my shin. He's given me some band exercises to do and did a bit of ultrasound on it. should take 4-6 weeks to settle down..

(un)fortunately I have to work the next two weekends doing support so can't fit a coaching session in so at least it will get a rest tat point of view...

no training today , got to go ring shopping - got caught by the Feb 29 bug, and have to work on some other stuff. On the plus side at least the overtime will pay for a new pc 

have a good weekend peeps.


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> saw the physio - things aren't as bad as i thought. I have strained the muscle that runs up the outside of my shin. He's given me some band exercises to do and did a bit of ultrasound on it. should take 4-6 weeks to settle down..
> 
> (un)fortunately I have to work the next two weekends doing support so can't fit a coaching session in so at least it will get a rest tat point of view...
> 
> no training today , got to go ring shopping - got caught by the Feb 29 bug, and have to work on some other stuff. On the plus side at least the overtime will pay for a new pc
> 
> have a good weekend peeps.


Hey Ryks, glad its not as bad as you feared, still takes you out of the game for a few weeks tho :tongue: keep doing those exercises and hopefully things will be back on track for you as expected.. :thumbup1:

Also, how did your shopping go....pics of the ring please!!!!!!!!!! congratulations to you both..

Take care my friend...xx


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey Ryks, glad its not as bad as you feared, still takes you out of the game for a few weeks tho :tongue: keep doing those exercises and hopefully things will be back on track for you as expected.. :thumbup1:
> 
> Also, how did your shopping go....pics of the ring please!!!!!!!!!! congratulations to you both..
> 
> Take care my friend...xx


thanks Enj,

shopping was as good as ever, ring is nice I will see what I can do about getting a photo up..


----------



## Rykard

hoping to get some gym and walking done tomorrow - got to finish some work off and do my my ankle exercises too.

work is a nightmare at the moment :-(


----------



## Rykard

gonna go for legs today - see how my ankle holds up...

diet is [email protected] at the moment - just grabbing anything I can..

have a nice day

ps enj - i've not forgot the photo ...


----------



## Rykard

exercises done - leg ext ss leg curls, static lunges with twists planks then my ankle rehab exercies.

one for Enjoy ..


----------



## Rykard

morning all

bad breakfast again - i am craving sausage sandwiches atm

lunch - chicken & pasta salad

dinner - homemade bologneses

exercise

lunch - lunges and core

evening - badminton if the ankle holds out.

have a nice day folks


----------



## Rykard

argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

there were workmen in the gym doing maintenance. one walked across me whilst I was doing DB walking lunges - do they have any intelligence???

just ended up doing core and leaving - soo annoyed... will have to be careful tonight to take it easy...


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> there were workmen in the gym doing maintenance. one walked across me whilst I was doing DB walking lunges - do they have any intelligence???
> 
> just ended up doing core and leaving - soo annoyed... will have to be careful tonight to take it easy...


:lol:Haha, you, so annoyed!! you are beginning to sound like me....everyone and anything that gets in the way of your workout needs taken down...lol....xx


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> exercises done - leg ext ss leg curls, static lunges with twists planks then my ankle rehab exercies.
> 
> one for Enjoy ..


Aw, beautiful........again...congratulations to you both, my friend.xx


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> :lol:Haha, you, so annoyed!! you are beginning to sound like me....everyone and anything that gets in the way of your workout needs taken down...lol....xx


i was stressed cos work is manic and i am watching my ankle. I almost exploded I was so ****ed but I was good, did a bit of core and walked out.. i may say some thing tomorrow (if I can walk)

badders wasn't too bad tonight ankle held up ok - see how it is tomorrow.


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Aw, beautiful........again...congratulations to you both, my friend.xx


thanks, it's all a bit scary and grown up lol ..


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

don't feel too bad today, ankle tight but fine. I think I ran out of steam a little towards the end of last night - I need to learn to say no lol

breakfast - bacon & egg cob

lunch - chicken pasta salad

dinner - sausage casserole

training - plyo at lunch - step ups/ jump ups/ tabata squats - need better leg strength and endurance - was lacking last night..

have a good day peeps.


----------



## Rykard

quads are gone - i had forgot how hard tabata squats were.. more suits in the gym today luckily they had gone by the time i had finished my warm up...


----------



## Tassotti

Have yo0u got a good link to the Tabata stuff Rykard ?


----------



## Rykard

these are what I found on the web..

http://www.tabatatraining.org/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-intensity_interval_training

http://www.intervaltraining.net/tabata.html

basically 4 mins of hard work - 20secs on / 10 secs off

couple of other articles

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/conditioning_101

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/freakish_strength_with_proper_core_training


----------



## Rykard

badminton was [email protected] last night - I couldn't get into it at all.. I think it was because I got major pi$$ed off at work - I was supposed to be working the next two weekends - so rearranged a bunch of stuff and am having to missed stuff (craft show for one - the missus likes this stuff) only to be told at 16:30 yesterday that they will make a decision today whether I will be needed on Sunday or not!!!!! well pi$$ed off ..

breakfast has gone wrong too - chorizo/onion omlette with a bit of cheese - chorizo was too spicy(hot) for breakfast

lunch?

Dinner - hot pot

workout at lunch - tbc

have a good day all


----------



## Rykard

lunch workout 30 mins on the Xtrainer level 13 (+1 from previous) + core work afterwards

well work has took over - nipped out for a sandwich and now back at my desk ;-(


----------



## Rykard

stuck at home working - didn't finish till 19:00 last night and working all day today, may get to the gym tomorrow...


----------



## Enjoy1

Aargh...sounds like your working hard Ryks.....hope you get a break soon .....take it easy bud..x


----------



## Rykard

Hi,

haven't got round to posting for the last couple of days.

Sunday - didn't get to the gym went looking for lamps for the lounge we are getting redecorated - why are the stores soo crap????

Monday lunch - legs - extensions/curls/static lunges/core

Tuesday morning - cardio 30 mins xtrainer / eve badminton 2 hrs - really starting to ache went down a couple of times due to the dusty floor

think i am going to start doing a session in the morning (resistance) before work and one (cardio) at lunch as I don't get long enough to do a 'good' workout at lunch....

will probably give tomorrow am a miss as i think i may struggle to get out of bed lol


----------



## Rykard

yep - really stiff this morning (and not in a good way)

breakfast porridge+PB+sultanas+blue berries+banana

lunch - chicken salad sandwiches

dinner - turkey/broccoli pasta bake I think..

not sure what to do at lunch - thinking of just doing a cardio workout on the bike ten a bit of stretching - but my side/back is soo stiff it's painful to bend over - couldn't find my neoprene back support either... it's going to be a good day..

stay happy folks


----------



## Rykard

well starting to get into this working out before work (apart from the polite WVM who held me up this morning)

Chest\back\shoulders this morning before work DB Press ss DB Flyes / Seated Row SS Lat Pulldowns / Bent Over Flyes triple drop ss / Lat raises

then at lunch I will do 30 mins on the Xtrainer and see how it goes. won't be playing last night as my back is a little iffy still when not pulling in a straight plane..

6:30 quad espresso

09:30 porridge/coffee

lunch 13:30 ish 4 chicken salad sandwiches + yoghurt.

fruit (2 apples 2 satsumas) through the day + tea + water

dinner - broccoli pasta bake thing..

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

cardio session busted - tough was dripping all through - be interesting to see how i feel tomorrow. rest day tomorrow and we're off to an all you can eat chinese as it's one of my colleagues birthday today.. any recommendations on what i should/shouldn't eat...


----------



## Rykard

morning all - decided today is my cheat day

breakfast - eg bacon & tomato sandwich

lunch - chinese

dinner - homemade 'burger and chips'

gonna do cardio tomorrow and have a coaching session on Sunday.

don't feel too bad . I think I will stick with the 2 workouts per day for a couple of weeks and see how I go. Also allows me to get more rest in too as I can go harder on work days and have more rest days if needed.

have a good day peeps


----------



## Rykard

update

played 2 hours yesterday wasn't too bad.

had a coaching session this morning - damn it was hard - had a good chat afterwards about my way forward.. plenty of HIT cardio + legs/core...


----------



## Rykard

morning

Bike HIT before breakfast

breakfast - porridge + blue berries + PB+ banana+ protein powder.

lunch workout - legs - lunges (three types) + DB squats and calf raises

Lunch food - chicken salad sandwiches

dinner ? out pub grub

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

chickened out - no energy from this morning / the weekend

good nights sleep then bust em in the morning


----------



## Rykard

busted legs this morning before breakfast

weighted lunges 4 sets\ static lunges with a twist and weight for the last set 3 sets\ walking lunges 20 steps 2 sets\ DB squats 3 sets - was totally done

just weighing up whether to go and do a bit of core work or not as I am playing tonight for a couple of hours - thinking I may leave the core and eat and rest for tonight...

breakfast - prorridge

lunch - salami salad sandwiches

dinner -? see what the oh has cooked or ordered for me when i get home lol...


----------



## Rykard

damn this fasted HIT on the bike is killing me - how can 23 mins be soo painful???


----------



## Rykard

sorry about the sporadic updates I'm all over the place at the mo work is soo busy.. may get this weekend off (fingers crossed)

food

breakfast - egg/bacon sandwich

mid morn - porridge

lunch - ham\cheese\tomato\cucumber sarnies

dinner - homemade burgers & fries

exercise

lunch time - 30 mins interval on the xtrainer

depending on work\shopping tomorrow i may try to get a squat session in down the gym...

have fun peeps...


----------



## Rykard

well work took over, I know it shouldn't but don't really have a choice at the moment, didn't get to train yesterday and have to work today :-(

so looks like I may get a session tomorrow....

hopefully next week I can get back on track..


----------



## Rykard

hey,

got a session in today - not a great one as it was at home but at least it was something

6 sets of squats and 3 sets of deadlifts...

back to the prebreakfast fasted BIT tomorrow..


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello Ryks, looks like your still managing to squeeze in a fair few sessions ....keep going bud... :thumb: x


----------



## Rykard

Hi Enj1 - when will you get a laptop sorted lol

getting a few bits in mostly prebreakfast HIT, work should slack off a bit in a couple of weeks. Away next week for a few days working so that messes it up bit too..

not working this weekend so should be able to get a good squat session in and a long walk


----------



## Rykard

did run the mountain yesterday DB squat into press and DB deadlift into upright row - reps for 18 mins feeling a little stiff today

not sure whether to do 30 mins hit on the xtrainer now or at lunch - thinking now to get it out of the way...


----------



## Rykard

did it, felt really tired and my ankle started playing up after 8 mins :-( but pushed through it not - not good numbers but a reasonable workout - will go for a stroll at lunch assuming the weather stays nice.. catch some rays and see the sights around the city lol.

hoping to get a leg session in tomorrow - squats , leg press, sldl/hamstring curls and maybe some calves.. depends how the paint/carpet shopping goes lol


----------



## Rykard

not happy - weather has changed it freezing out there today :confused1:


----------



## Rykard

legs today - just off to the gym...


----------



## Rykard

legs busted

squats

leg press

leg curls

calf raises


----------



## Rykard

just about to go for a couple of hours walk - looked out and it's all frosty - what the?????? thought it was summmer


----------



## Rykard

got back walked for abut 1 1/2 hours and spent 1/2 hour watching a baseball game. Walked round the local park - not done that for years.. also found a place to do hill 'sprints' - looks like the local park may start to get used a bit..


----------



## Rykard

morning - site seems a bit iffy today...

fasted HIIT (bike)

breakfast porridge

lunch - wonder around town then sandwiches

dinner - left over lamb ...


----------



## Rykard

been away for 2 days with work and my ankle has gone bad again - struggling to walk on it at times now.... pain in the ass..


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> been away for 2 days with work and my ankle has gone bad again - struggling to walk on it at times now.... pain in the ass..


Good to see you Ryks, but not so good about the ankle buddy...hope its better soon though...and you can get back to your training..have some aww reps...xx


----------



## Rykard

well ankles still iffy, work is totally sh1t at the moment - no time to do anything.

planning to do strength for the next 3-4 days shoulders \ chest \ back \ legs - then I'm off for a week 0 prepping for the decorators coming....

hopefully not playing will give the ankle some time to recover.

ate way too much chocolate over the holiday - I need to get my diet back on track - I don't know how you guys manage to eat clean all the while - kudos to you all


----------



## Rykard

another day gone - in work early still at work late :-(


----------



## Rykard

morning bit of shoulders

db press

rear flyes

lat raises

front raises

tried shrugs but my delts were fried

then did 2 sets of plank climbers - start in a plank position on the elbows then come up into a press up and drop for 10 reps - really finished off the shoulders and core..

then a large protein shake - water/skimmed milk powder/MP banana

now work :-(

but I am off next week yeah


----------



## Rykard

lunch had a quick back session - needed to destress from work..

close grip pulldowns with a small v handle

wide grip seated row with the normal pull down handle

pullovers

plank climbs

totally fried as i drank my protein for breakfast as i wasn't going to go twice... will probably be pretty sore tomorrow..

planning on chest tomorrow.. but we'll see how work goes ....


----------



## Rykard

chest this morning - nipped into work , kicked a job off and went to the gym

DB chest press

seated chest press

db flyes

plank climbers..

back is really sore from yesterday esp. left lat/tricep...

shake

breakfast porridge + protein

lunch ??

dinner - spag bol

have a nice day folks


----------



## Rykard

legs today

squats

leg press

leg curls

calf raises

farmers walk

good session - see how i feel tonight may play badders


----------



## Rykard

no badders last night legs ached too much.

did chest/back today with tabata bike thrown in afterwards for good measure. Gym was packed when I got there with fit people do proper exercise???? turns out it was part of the security with the olympic torch procession rehearsal - it was great..


----------



## Rykard

10 intervals of 1 min rower then 5 pressups or pike presses (1 min)

then plank climbers ..

tough but need to get my conditioning up. Played twice this week and touch wood can still walk lol


----------



## Rykard

another week - all over the place still as we are looking for a new car and have the decorators in...

this morning fasted cardio

tabata bike 3 sets 20/10 15/15 10/20 then 2 sets of plank climbers

lunch - rower / pressup / pike press - it's great now I found out how to work intervals in the concept 2...

have fun people..


----------



## Rykard

oww!


----------



## Rykard

yesterday am was legs

lunges

walking lunges

BSLSS

Side lunges - which didn't feel right - need to look on youtube.

evening played for 1 1/2 hours - starting to get back to fitness - wish I hadn't eaten everything in sight when I was off two weeks ago :-(


----------



## Rykard

nothing today

in late as been to the dentist (routine check up) and off early as I have to go to the garage to talk about cars - missus wants a change..

but a rest is good...


----------



## Rykard

just getting back into it. ankles still tweaked, strained ankle ligaments, but got a pair of ankle braces to play i so thats better...

tried 5 x 50 bodyweight squats/hops on monday - supposed to help with the badders but only managed 3 sets and am still feeling it today in my quads.

Tuesday - 30 mins on the bike at lunch - to loosen the legs up and then the missus 'forced' me to go to the badders session for 2 hours. great session sweated like a pig, ankles were fine with new supports but legs still hurt lol

had wednesday / thursday off from the gym too sore

planning to go tomorrow and do a bit of core in the morning then may be more cardio at lunch

catch you later folks

Rich


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> just getting back into it. ankles still tweaked, strained ankle ligaments, but got a pair of ankle braces to play i so thats better...
> 
> tried 5 x 50 bodyweight squats/hops on monday - supposed to help with the badders but only managed 3 sets and am still feeling it today in my quads.
> 
> Tuesday - 30 mins on the bike at lunch - to loosen the legs up and then the missus 'forced' me to go to the badders session for 2 hours. great session sweated like a pig, ankles were fine with new supports but legs still hurt lol
> 
> had wednesday / thursday off from the gym too sore
> 
> planning to go tomorrow and do a bit of core in the morning then may be more cardio at lunch
> 
> catch you later folks
> 
> Rich


 :thumb :Good to see ya back matey.....hope your ankles hold up well.....go to it...


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Good to see ya back matey.....hope your ankles hold up well.....go to it...


we'll see how it goes - I usually go a it too hard and set myself back - need to learn to reign myself in a bit...lol


----------



## Rykard

well spun it on the head - 35 mins of cardio 10 rower / 10 bike / 15 cross trainer - pretty tired afterwards, do you ever get used to fasted cardio lol?

planning on core at lunch and playing with the step machine - there was a woman using it this morning and looked like she had pretty good legs - thinking it might help with ankles/calves a bit but we'll see..

stay safe folks


----------



## Tassotti

Farmers walk better


----------



## Rykard

hey Tass... my little hotel 'gym' has bugger all equipment.. just trying to use what i've got there.. and there isn't one nearby i can get to at lunch that has a set of farmers walk equipment...

how's your shoulder btw..


----------



## Rykard

well core done - was really hard had no energy - think this mornings session must have taken more out of me than i thought..


----------



## Rykard

tried to do a bit of bodyweight stuff whilst away but it didn't work out too well. Got a 5 1/2 hour (8 mile) walk in on monday across the dales - didn't even get to stop at the pub 2/3rds round as it was closed on Mondays :confused1: ..

did a few press ups and bodyweight squats and a bit more walking..

today dusted off the iron for the first time in a couple of weeks..

deadlifts wu 3 sets then 5x5 70/70/74/76

squats 40.10 / 40.12 / 40.20 - just to get a bit of blood pumping in the thighs

military press - 30.5 / 30.5 / 30.7 / 32.5 / 32.5 don't know whether I should go high weight low reps on these though... might better doing a few more reps - couldn't really feel it properly

early cardio tomorrrow

not sure about the lunch work out - might do chest...


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> tried to do a bit of bodyweight stuff whilst away but it didn't work out too well. Got a 5 1/2 hour (8 mile) walk in on monday across the dales - didn't even get to stop at the pub 2/3rds round as it was closed on Mondays :confused1: ..
> 
> did a few press ups and bodyweight squats and a bit more walking..
> 
> today dusted off the iron for the first time in a couple of weeks..
> 
> deadlifts wu 3 sets then 5x5 70/70/74/76
> 
> squats 40.10 / 40.12 / 40.20 - just to get a bit of blood pumping in the thighs
> 
> military press - 30.5 / 30.5 / 30.7 / 32.5 / 32.5 don't know whether I should go high weight low reps on these though... might better doing a few more reps - couldn't really feel it properly
> 
> early cardio tomorrrow
> 
> not sure about the lunch work out - might do chest...


 :thumb :Going great again here Ryks....your walk sounded great .....right up until the bit about the pub being closed on Mondays ?????? wtf....:laugh: woulda made the walk worthwhile...eh..xx


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Going great again here Ryks....your walk sounded great .....right up until the bit about the pub being closed on Mondays ?????? wtf....:laugh: woulda made the walk worthwhile...eh..xx


yeah what was worse was the oh needed a leak.. so she had to wait another hour or so lol.. we know next time to not go on a monday lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> yeah what was worse was the oh needed a leak.. so she had to wait another hour or so lol.. we know next time to not go on a monday lol


:laugh:Shoulda found the nearest tree/bushes Ryks...?? :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:Shoulda found the nearest tree/bushes Ryks...?? :lol:


she wouldn't ... i suggested it...


----------



## Rykard

off to the gym in 15 mins- x trainer 30 mins this morning then core at lunch..

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

x trainer done - pretty hard upped it a level to 11 (very spinal tap lol) ..

now back at work... going through all the stuff from last week ..


----------



## Rykard

core done - mixture of plank, pointing dogs?, seal kicks, scissor kicks, and some Tae Bo? twisting movements..

abs/side ache when I cough ** note to self don't cough lol

food today so far..

breakfast coffee

mid morning - porridge with protein/tsp pb/blueberries/strawberries/banana mixed in

lunch - salad 2 cans mackeral in tom sauce 100g cottage cheese / protein shake / yoghurt..

tonight - 2 jacket pots/bit of cheese/smear of butter/piri piri chicken


----------



## Rykard

breakfast coffee

25 mins cardio on bike

protein shake

porridge + the usual

lunch - piri piri chicken / 75g cottage cheese / salad leaves

no lunch workout today as playing for a couple of hours tonight

badminton - 2 hours

dinner - spag bol

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

just getting ready for a nice relaxing bath after a 2 hour really hot badders session, a quick pint of rego followed by bolognese...

really tired, think I may take it easy tomorrow - there is talk of a chinese buffet at lunchtime so think it may be my semi cheat day

what's the best/healthiest to eat at a chinese?


----------



## Rykard

shoulder stiff and feet really aching this morning - maybe I should have taken it a little easier last night lol

7:00 breakfast - omlette - 2 eggs / 1 onion / 3 x 1/4 peppers / 100g smoked salmon / coffee

9:30 ish porridge with the usual

lunch - chinese all you can eat buffet

dinner - grilled pork / new pots / carrots

no training to day - need a rest


----------



## Rykard

decided to reevaluate my training a bit. Been following a few journals (ewen/enj/kay/katy/ruta/flinty/flubs to name a few) and seeing the results they are getting have decided to split my training into more resistance 5x5 ish on a rough pull/push/legs and do seperate cardio,. Hopefully this will strengthen me all over and help me lose a bit more fat which has gradually crept back on since injuring my ankle in November.

so this morning did back

Seated rows wu 21.12 35.12 wk 49.5 56.5 63.5 63.5 56.5

Pulldowns wu 21.12 35.8 42.8 42.8

Bentover flyes 7.12 8.12

just gauging weights . would love input on what routine/exercises would be best. I will also reevaluate which gym(s) i am using...

not sure whether I will go over at lunch and do a quick bit of cardio with playing tonight - will see how I feel.

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

can't go to the gym - didn't bring a change of underwear and i don't want to stew all afternoon...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> can't go to the gym - didn't bring a change of underwear and i don't want to stew all afternoon...


Hello. Sorry to intrude but lol...just lol.

Happy training...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Hello. Sorry to intrude but lol...just lol.
> 
> Happy training...


don't worry about intruding lol the more the merrier..

i was all psyched to have a great session too :crying:


----------



## Rykard

great match last night absolutely battered our opponents - they struggled to get into double points in most games. Had a really bad night though too hot, dehydrated couldn't sleep. up at 4 oh jas a migraine so had to find her meds... feeling like death warmed up at the moment - too hot sore throat/mouth.. probably no training today -will see how I feel when I get home...

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

ordered some multi vits from myprotein last night - depatched this monring - great service

going to do chest/shoulders later (once I have uncovered my bench) maybe do a bit of cardio afterwards.


----------



## Rykard

Push day done

DB Press

wu 8.10 8.10

wk 14.8 16.8 16.8 16.8 20.8

Incline DB Press (30 degs)

wk 14.9 14.8 16.8 16.8 16.8

Standing Shoulder Press

wk 12.8 14.8 14.8 14.8 14.8 14.8

delts fried totally pumped

off for a protein shake.


----------



## Rykard

was going to do back to day but the oh left me in bed so got up late doh!! and we're off to her mums for lunch..

think i will do legs when we get home. only have basic kit (barbell / dumbbells) so thinking ..

Back Squats 2 wu 5 work sets

SLDL 2 wu 4 work sets

anything else I could add in?

have a good day


----------



## Rykard

didn't get home till late.

will reboot into next week.

tomorrow am pull

seated row

lat pulldowns

bent over flyes

DB shrugs?

anything else?

pm?

deadlift

BB shrugs?


----------



## Rykard

morning

coffee

30 mins cardio 15 rower / 15 bike was going to 45 mins but ran out of time

porridge with the usual

lunch -

seated row 5 x 5

pulldowns 3 x 8

straight am pull overs 3 x 12

bent over DB flyes 3 x 12

salad + cottage cheese + 2 cans mackeral in tom sauce

thinking of deadlifting & shrugs when I get home

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

got home late so ate instead. Thought I would try to do an hours cardio in the morning ala flubs/milky etc

well I woke up stiff as a board this morning , so the intended hour on the bike went out the window so will have to do 1/2 at lunch on the xtrainer instead.

I will get on to doing cardio when I get up, but maybe walk before I can run . I've just swapped to doing a push/pull/legs i.e. a lot more resistance so don't want to overtrain I guess... so take it a little steady until my body gets used to the extra load.

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

30 mins on the cross trainer done - got called into a customer meeting for '10 mins' left after an hour - messed things up as i normally workout 12:30 - 13:30 but didn't leave until 13:30 ...

we'll see how it goes, though legs feel like lead so hopefully I can get some spring in them for tonight...


----------



## Rykard

2 hours of badminton tonight - conditioning is getting there.. still need to be stronger and lighter though - too much fat..


----------



## Rykard

bit stiff this morning but nothing to bad. Core at lunch and push tonight.. DB Press\Incline DB Press\flat flyes\Shoulder press\lat raises

food

breakfast - egg sandwich

mid morning - porridge

lunch - tuna sandwich

smoked salmon+cottage cheese

dinner - chicken + veg

raining here again :-( sunroof leaked last night so will have to see about getting into a garage to have a look at..

have a good day folks


----------



## 25434

Just popping in......morning.....hope training goes well..try those pinocchio things in Ewens journal..I tried last night holding a stool I have at home, ya know, cos I wasn't at the gym..they are harder than I thought..pft...good fun trying though...


----------



## Rykard

is that holding something above your head and trying to crunch up? I read somewhere (think it was t-nation?) about not doing crunching movements as this can give hip flexor issues and 'shorten' the front abs - bad explanation .. so I do a 'dying fly' movement for my hip flexors, piloff press, planks , plank climbers, plank walks..


----------



## Rykard

have a look on the tube for twice the speed - there are a couple of vids of core exercises - look easy but aren't lol


----------



## Rykard

core done - hip flexors fried

plank climbers

plank knees to chest

plank knees to 'elbow'

dying flys

seal kicks

scissor kicks

pallof press

plank holds

now chowing down on tuna & chlli mayo sarnies, yoghurt and a protein shake


----------



## Rykard

decided to have the smoked salmon and cottage cheese and 2 red apples to, kinda wishing I hadn't now it's not sitting too well... gone sleepy aswell - don't think the boss would be too happy if i slept at my desk lol


----------



## Rykard

woke up late - really tired from yesterday?? just did core. Didn't get a chance to do chest last night after cooking dinner and eating it was too late to do anything..

planning to do a 'light' leg session at lunch and play tonight.. will do chest tomorrow and get a heavy leg/pull session in over the weekend.

food today..

breakfast egg sandwich

mid morning - porridge

lunch - tuna sandwiches + shake + yoghurt

snack - 2 red apples

shake?

play

dinner - homemade sweet and sour chicken

and we have sun 

have a good day peeps


----------



## Rykard

legs done. did a bit if blood and guts - 1-2 high rep hard work sets (Dorian would have been proud lol)

leg extension 2 warm up sets of 15 the 2 works sets of 20 - quads burning

leg curls 2 warm up sets of 15 the 2 works sets of 20 - hammies burning

static twisting lunges - core and legs 3 sets each leg (10 twists)

walking lunges - could only manage 12 steps lol. - these are a bit tricky anyway as the gym is too small and you have to turn round after 10 steps or so...

DB Squats - 2 sets of 20 - just to finish off..

got some goods comments from another of the gym users - said I was working hard and the physique looked OK. nice to get some positive feedback..

my shoulders\traps are starting to get a little shape and my legs aren't too bad , still a long way to go and nowhere near half the people on here..

stuffing my face now tuna/chilli may/cucumber/red onion sarnies/yoghurt + shake..

bring on tonight - though i am a little worried I might have gone too hard and will be wasted after 5 mins tonight..

bring it on though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rykard

busted ass again tonight 6-1 should have been 7-0 but I got board and my partner decided to start playing crap... may have to find somewhere else to play or change partners...

if i wake up ok i the morning I will try a bit of cardio before I got to work


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n! Just popping in to say happy weekend...and...and...I don't mean to be rude, but did you make a mistake on your walking lunges? I do 200...did you mean 120? The other thing is, my gym is too small to do loads of step so I go outside and do it, can you do that? is your gym set in a park or near a road? I don't mean ON the road, lol...don't want you car dodging in mid stride...hee heee...ahem...

Hope you did manage cardio this morning...good for you if you did..me too...I love it!

Toodles and happy weekend...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Cap'n! Just popping in to say happy weekend...and...and...I don't mean to be rude, but did you make a mistake on your walking lunges? I do 200...did you mean 120? The other thing is, my gym is too small to do loads of step so I go outside and do it, can you do that? is your gym set in a park or near a road? I don't mean ON the road, lol...don't want you car dodging in mid stride...hee heee...ahem...
> 
> Hope you did manage cardio this morning...good for you if you did..me too...I love it!
> 
> Toodles and happy weekend...


morning flubs - no it was 12 :-( legs were gone and my head wasn't really there.I don't think my form is 100% either was feeling it in the knees.. the gym is on an island in the middle of a busy road so going out is a little tricky .. I will look into a few bits and have a chat to the gym owners as there is a car park attached - see if they will let me take the weights out - i can but ask.

how did your session go? hopefully not as wet as last week?

been in a funny mood since I got home last night, feel like I have a load of energy inside wanting to bust out but don't feel inclined to do anything. Decided to forgo the morning cardio and do chest at lunch and do a bit tonight when I get home.

journey in didn't help , got badly cut up on a roundabout by an astra that then proceeded to drive at 20mph in front of me then stopped and indicated to turn right with no warning - god I wish I had rockets at times !!!!!!!!!!!!

hopefully I can get a good workout and some nice sweet and sour tonight and will feel better tomorrow...

breakfast - scrambled eggs

lunch - 2 chicken breasts marinated in peri peri source, bit of pasta, cucumber , cheese

dinner - homemade sweet and sour

workouts

lunch push - db press / db flyes / seated press? / shoulder press / lat raises

evening - bike 20-40 mins - see how i feel.

have a good day folks.


----------



## Beklet

200 lunges? Fvck that :lol:

Yes I'm lazy, just showing my face, will actually go back and read the rest of the journal after work (or at work if I get bored/away with it)


----------



## Rykard

welcome Beklet.. not lazy just careful how you expend your energy.. 

hmmm 200 lunges? I think we may need to see video evidence there flubs......


----------



## 25434

This is one of my leg workouts. One thing I never do is lie about my training. no point.

Leg Extensions

20kgx15

25kgx15

30x15

35x12 These were a warm up for the squats

Squats dissapointing really.....but better than nothing right?

Bar only for 20

40kgx15

50kgx12

60kgx10

65kgx8

70kgx6

40kgx15

bar only for 15 pft!

Leg Ext...again! really wanting my tear drop muscle..

20x15 toes out, 30kg

20x15 toes straight, 30kg

20x15 toes, 30kg toes in, ouch! lol

Single leg lunges with 15kg bb on back

3x15 each leg

Sumo squats 10kg, 12kg, 14kg, closed feet, shoulder width feet and wide stance toes out feet

3x12 of each weight and stance

Hack squats bum facing outwards

15x20kg

15x30kg

15x40kg

Leg press feet high and wide toes out

20x60kg

20x70kg

20x60kg berluddy shocking!!! can do much more than this...pft!

Hamstring things (can't remember what they're called, durrrr)

OH!! got it! leg curls?

12x25kg

12x30kg

12x32.5kg sounds weird I know but there is a round knob thing you can turn to lower the weights into halfs and stuff..durrrr

Glute bridge raises with plates loaded onto my stomach 105kg for all sets using 15kg plates cos they fit between my boobs and girlie bits without giving me loads of bruises...

4x12 reps

Walking lunges with 10kg DB in each hand

200 up and down the gym

Any time you wanna come and train with me? your welcome....lol...and I do put up the odd video, Ewen has seen them...admittedly he's still having treatment for it but hey, that's the way I roll bud...hahahaha


----------



## Rykard

re video i was teasing :tongue: and it's nice to see others suffering (apologies if i offended)

that is one hell of a workout.. one thing I would do myself is put some more hamstring work in as it look very quad dominant and you might be storing up back / hamstring issues for the future..

by the looks of that I wouldn't last if i came and trained with you... not been doing this consistently working out properly thing for very long...

It is starting to galvanise my mind that I need to find a proper gym though...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Looking good in here .


----------



## Rykard

it's amazing what a women's touch can do for a place lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> it's amazing what a women's touch can do for a place lol


Haha been a lurker for a while and thought it polite to post as you posted in mine .


----------



## Rykard

cool.

just had my photo taken with an olympic torch. we had one visit the office today. I think I am now in more pictures from this morning than I've ever been in.....


----------



## Rykard

things have gone a little t*ts up. it's peeing down and I have an urgent support call i need to assist on - so the lunchtime work out is out the window.. probably for the best as i was cramping a little earlier...

so will need to do tonight ( another heated discussion with the oh :-( )


----------



## Rykard

felt crap when I got home - ate and went bed.

off to decathlon this morning - get a couple more plates for inside and out and a couple more collars if they are ok. not sure what training I'm going to be able to fit in as we have shopping and a mate who owns a garage is having an open day (bbq) so we will be visiting there to talk all things land rover..

and it is still raining and it has been all night too..

have a dry day folks


----------



## Rykard

back from decathlon with another 4 5k plates and 2 more 20k plates

ended up in next - got a shirt then went to the tigers store and got a couple more shirts and a few bits for the oh's boss who's moving on.

just off to a mate's garage open day - he works on my discovery.

hopefully get a chest session in this afternoon.

have a good day folks


----------



## 25434

hummmmmm....Cap'n R....sounds like you're finding excuses not to train?...huh?.....mebbe not.....but I'm a teasing you so you start thinking TRAINING!!!!....c'mawwwwwwwwn...stop enjoying yourself a BBQs and maim, I mean train...hahahaha...

Hey...have a great weekend....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> hummmmmm....Cap'n R....sounds like you're finding excuses not to train?...huh?.....mebbe not.....but I'm a teasing you so you start thinking TRAINING!!!!....c'mawwwwwwwwn...stop enjoying yourself a BBQs and maim, I mean train...hahahaha...
> 
> Hey...have a great weekend....


you could be right flubs, but didn't have a good night something didn't agree, just got in from the open day , bbq had just been lit so I am starving .. just going to fire up a couple if jacket spuds and chicken..

tomorrow I WILL BE TRAINING - push in the morning and pull in the evening (not sure this is a good idea but we'll give it a go) followed by a nice roast lamb dinner...

...and it's been dry most of the day.. a small shower but that's it..

tomorrow I also need to dig the bike out from the garage so i can bike in to work..


----------



## Rykard

First of Milky's plp workouts done. Got to workout weights and such like and moves that I can't 'feel'..

PUSH

Flat DB Press

Wu 4 sets 8k.10-12

wk 20.12 20.10 22.8

Incline DB Press

wk 10.15 16.10

Incline DB Flyes

10.10 10.10

DB Shoulder Press

wk 10.10 14.8 16.8

front raises 5k plate.10 8k.10

French Press

wk 16.15 16.15

kick backs

wk 8.8 couldn't feel these so need to find something else to hit triceps

I think I have pretty much decided to try my local 'TheGym' as it's open 24/7 and £12/month so i could get a good workout in before work or leave slightly early to beat the rush.. just need to go and find out the details..

have a good rest of the weekend


----------



## MRSTRONG

dips instead of kickbacks .


----------



## Rykard

only have basic equipment at home. nowhere to do dips..


----------



## Rykard

off for a roast lamb dinner now  and a protein shake


----------



## 25434

I do dips between 2 benches with a 5kg weights on my girlie bits...and I do tric pushdowns and rope pushdowns...errrmmm...and skull crushers? or close grip presses on a bench....can't think of anything else at the mo...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> only have basic equipment at home. nowhere to do dips..


When I'm at home I do dips with my hands on a wooden chair and my legs on one of my stools....if that helps..I mean, obviously you can't do them in my house but you must have a chair or a stool at your gaff right?...or skullcrushers with one of your manly man power tools or something? you can do them standing up or lying down....errmm...

sorry If my suggestions are pants...but i am hobbit size...in height..sideways I'm shrek sized of course...hahahaha....


----------



## Milky

ewen said:


> dips instead of kickbacks .





Rykard said:


> only have basic equipment at home. nowhere to do dips..


Yeah bit restricted with just DB's mate.


----------



## Milky

Flubs said:


> When I'm at home I do dips with my hands on a wooden chair and my legs on one of my stools....if that helps..I mean, obviously you can't do them in my house but you must have a chair or a stool at your gaff right?...or skullcrushers with one of your manly man power tools or something? you can do them standing up or lying down....errmm...
> 
> sorry If my suggestions are pants...but i am hobbit size...in height..sideways I'm shrek sized of course...hahahaha....


Yeah good shout actually, l am looking at my coffee table now, arms on that and feet on the couch with weights on my quads..... reps.


----------



## 25434

Milky said:


> Yeah good shout actually, l am looking at my coffee table now, arms on that and feet on the couch with weights on my quads..... reps.


blimey..thank you very much. I feel like I've been spoken to by the queen..:laugh:..I actually straightened my t-shirt...flol...thanks again..


----------



## MRSTRONG

as flubs has said .

use a bench if you have one and feet on something of similar height .

if you have a sqaut rack place 2 bars or bits of metal/wood able to take your weight .

or use gymnastic hoops tied from a beam or squat rack .

close grip bench would be the next thing i would look at doing .


----------



## Tassotti

put those gymnastic hoops you have lying around to good use :stuart:


----------



## Milky

OP,

Do you have or can you afford an ez bar ?


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Yeah good shout actually, l am looking at my coffee table now, arms on that and feet on the couch with weights on my quads..... reps.


if I attempted that the oh would kill me - journal over...

Flubs - skullcrushers - great shout, I have an EZ bar. didn't even cross my mind..


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> OP,
> 
> Do you have or can you afford an ez bar ?


yep, totally forgot about it.. skull crushers/ close grip press it is.


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> if I attempted that the oh would kill me - journal over...
> 
> Flubs - skullcrushers - great shout, I have an EZ bar. didn't even cross my mind..


Skull crushers supersetted with CGBP are MEGA mate, do them every time l do tri's.


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Skull crushers supersetted with CGBP are MEGA mate, do them every time l do tri's.


sounds like a plan..


----------



## Rykard

bit tight in the shoulders/front delts today. gonna do a bit of cardio at lunch (25 mins) will look at thegym tomorrow lunch - it is £11/month, but has a £20 joining feee, so maybe worth joining for a bit see how i go..


----------



## Rykard

... and guess what - it's raining here again....


----------



## Rykard

decided the less is more for a bit whilst starting on the new milky plp routine, so went for a wander round town rather than the gym. mistake - got wet legs/butt and feet. It's tipping down...

on the plus side got a bit of fresh air and a bit of a walk.

think i am going to join 'thegym' tonight even though i will have to pay the £20 joining fee, one of the guys said it was £16 /month no joining fee but dropped to £11 with 20 joining. will see how it goes for a few months then see where I'm at... if i can convince the boss to let me work 8-4 instead of 9-5 that could work out well if they gym is empty at this time..


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Hey mate,

Hope your well,

see your gona join the ranks then....mainstream gym eh?? ooohhh and yeah...always packed from 5ish till about half 6.....so maybe your boss will let you work overtime till then? xx


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Hey mate,
> 
> Hope your well,
> 
> see your gona join the ranks then....mainstream gym eh?? ooohhh and yeah...always packed from 5ish till about half 6.....so maybe your boss will let you work overtime till then? xx


no overtime so it will be either come in early and train before work and maybe leave a little later or come in early and leave early and train after work.. will have to work it out..


----------



## Rykard

not a good day, looks like the sunroof is leaking on one car and the other is making a noise on the rear... this could be expensive..


----------



## Rykard

great start to the day, down my local indie garage, looking at the 'knocking' noise - seems we have another puncture - huge nail and washer in the front tyre this time. jut got back in , need to prep lunch and stuff and get off to work - no early cardio ;-(


----------



## Rykard

cardio done - 25 mins on the bike legs felt a little heavy - think i might struggle tonight but bring it on..


----------



## Rykard

got called scary at badminton a couple of weeks ago by one of the women..(really a teddy bear) kinda know why now - we had an olympic torch in the office last week and had photos taken with it. I am in a group photo and look twice as wide as a couple of my colleagues - always had wide shoulders lol.. just need to work on shrinking the gut :sad:


----------



## Rykard

reasonable might tonight first 4 games went to 26/24/24/22 really hot in there sweated loads - conditioning didn't seem too bad.. and won more than I lost..think i will be pretty sore tomorrow though.. gotta figure out how to do legs when they don't move too well....


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> reasonable might tonight first 4 games went to 26/24/24/22 really hot in there sweated loads - conditioning didn't seem too bad.. and won more than I lost..think i will be pretty sore tomorrow though.. *gotta figure out how to do legs when they don't move too well....*


Sore leg tips.....by [Redacted]

1)Install wooden floor so you can slide your way for a weee weee instead of having to actually walk

2) Ensure radiator is within reach of toilet so when you have done a poo you can pull yourself up with minimal movement of legs

3) Sit on a cushion to gently caress your hammies and boootocks throughout the day

4) Tell everyone at work you are walking like that due to an hereditary illness that flares up after leg day each week, and just to ignore you as you do the "John Wayne" up and down the walkway

5) Give yourself an extra 5 mins to get to the toilet, that, orrrrrrrrr take in spare knick knacks in case of accidents:mellow:

Soooooo...I hope this helps you as I know my help and support on professional training matters is highly desired in all areas of this forum. :whistling:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Sore leg tips.....by Flubs
> 
> 1)Install wooden floor so you can slide your way for a weee weee instead of having to actually walk
> 
> 2) Ensure radiator is within reach of toilet so when you have done a poo you can pull yourself up with minimal movement of legs
> 
> 3) Sit on a cushion to gently caress your hammies and boootocks throughout the day
> 
> 4) Tell everyone at work you are walking like that due to an hereditary illness that flares up after leg day each week, and just to ignore you as you do the "John Wayne" up and down the walkway
> 
> 5) Give yourself an extra 5 mins to get to the toilet, that, orrrrrrrrr take in spare knick knacks in case of accidents:mellow:
> 
> Soooooo...I hope this helps you as I know my help and support on professional training matters is highly desired in all areas of this forum. :whistling:


flubs - what can I say, you are blessed wit wisdom beyond your years


----------



## Rykard

morning all - legs a bit stiff this morning. looked at thegym membership and it starts from when you register so I will be leaving it a week until i've been paid but i am going to go for it.

need to go into town to sort a few bits so not sure if i'll be able to get out at lunch. but i'll see what i can do

have had a play with lunch, made some wraps - smoked salmon, cottage cheese, tomato, spring onion, cucumber and a bit of let over pepper - made 4 is this too many? we'll see

have a god day folks


----------



## MRSTRONG

4 that sounds like 1 meal


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> 4 that sounds like 1 meal


I'm not in your league ewen (yet)


----------



## MRSTRONG

You will be mate just stick to the 3 basic rules add in hard consistent work and you will get to where you want to be .


----------



## Rykard

3 rules?


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n Rykard...4 wraps? 4?

hee hee..well, I suppose it's okay, you being a man an' all that...i guess, mebbe, s'pose....:laugh:

Have a great dayeeeeee...... :bounce:


----------



## Rykard

i know i cut all the stuff up then started making them and suddenly thought there seems a lot here...

200g smoked salmon and about 100g of cottage cheese 4 spring onions 8 cherry toms 1/2 pepper 3 inches of cucumber


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> i know i cut all the stuff up then started making them and suddenly thought there seems a lot here...
> 
> 200g smoked salmon and about 100g of cottage cheese 4 spring onions 8 cherry toms 1/2 pepper 3 inches of cucumber


Sounds yummy...I would like all of that except the wrap itself, like eating glue...barrrrrrffff.....but ya know...enjoy it...hahahahaah....cough... :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

they are there to be used up, will be going lower carb as soon as i can get sorted. oh didn't get to shop last night as we had car issue yesterday morning and she needed to collect the repaired wheel/tyre up and i was playing last night..


----------



## Rykard

drenched again at lunch - gym partioned off so couldn't do legs - aircon being fixed again...

wraps were quite nice - bit goooey as flubs put it but not too bad.. did eat all 4 

going to join thegym tonight and see if i can get in there in the morning to do legs....

catch you later folks


----------



## Rykard

well deed is done I am now a member of 'thegym' - in early tomorrow to do a leg session probably not the best idea as we are playing after work but legs come first..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> 3 rules?


muscular stimulation

nutrition

rest

like i say add in hard consistent work and things happen .


----------



## Rykard

thought it was something like that, i thought I had missed a post somewhere

well it all starts tomorrow morning.. just sorting out the routine and my bags

bike wu

Squat 3 wu (12-15) 4 wk (6-8)

Leg Press 4 wk (12-15 or 6-8?)

Leg Curl 4 wk 10-12

Calf Raises 4 wk 15-20

Walking Lunges


----------



## Rykard

well deed done. need to work on the timing in the mornings but sorted.

legs

warm up on the bike for 5 mins

squat rack was in use so started with leg extensions

Leg Extensions wu x 3 wk x 4 pyramid weight up whilst going for reps still got 12 on the last set

Seated leg got a couple of sets then the squat rack became free..

Squats - bar.10 20.10 30.10 40.8 50.8 60.8 70.8

seated leg curl 3 more sets pushing out 10 hard reps on the last set

then moved to leg press as a finisher feet high to bring the hammies in a bit more and push out 3 more sets of 20 finishing on 93kg..

then moved to calf raises 3 sets of 15

after I had done i found the lying leg curl - I struggle to get comfortable in the seated machine due to my shape (fat)..

still need to work on the weights as they will be slightly different from other gyms and i think i could do with eating something before I go as all i had eaten was a mug of coffee..

just eaten half my lunch 2 breakfast wraps (scrambled egg/grilled bacon/sprinkle of cheese/ a little ketchup. have forgotten my porridge I think it's on the kitchen table doh!!

well that's enough of me going on, from the feel of it i am going to struggle playing tonight and am not looking forward to tomorrow - but on the plus side hopefully bigger and stronger I will get (paraphrasing yoda and flubs lol)

have a good day folks

ps

it's not raining (yet)


----------



## Rykard

feeling well wasted now...

what sort of diet do you guys recommend low carb hi protein? suggestions for meals would be helpful.

Do you eat before training in the early mornings? would a banana be enough? I feel as though I have been playing catch up all day on food and drink..


----------



## Rykard

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tonight was VERY frustrating my partner decided he didn't know how to play - we ended up winning 3-2 but god i was p*ssed off.... you work so hard on a point only for a lame ass shot to lose it for you!!!!!

vent over


----------



## Rykard

morning guys

2nd shower this morning and had a few pots to wash so a bit too late to train this morning so will go at lunch.

not sure whether to do cardio or a back (pull) workout as i did legs yesterday am.. you're thoughts?

eggs on taost + coffee for breakfast , will have a bowl of porridge later.

have some smoked salmon and cottage cheese for lunch but will need to supplement this with something..

later


----------



## Rykard

So.. a new chapter has begun. I have access to 'everything' 24/7 so i have no excuses lol...

A recap to my goals etc. I am looking to get stronger, loose weight (currently about 110kg - down from 129 Dec 2010) and to increase my conditioning. My primary sport at the moment is Badminton (expect flaming - try it - it's quite hard) which I play Tues/Thurs.

I am looking/started a push/pull/legs or push/legs/pull mon/wed/fri (thanks milky) -

what are your thoughts on reps etc I am thinking basically a rough 5x5 work sets on the basic exercises these sessions will be am atm..

cardio wise thinking tues/thurs longer sessions and mon/wed/fri a higher intensity session at lunch time.

would this be suitable? or am i making any huge mistakes? I don't want to get any bigger, sacrilege I know, but want strength..

thanks for the input

Rich


----------



## Rykard

decided on cardio my right shoulder has started to stiffen up a little bit. 30 mins on the bike 'rolling hills' level 10 ** note to self all lvel 10s aren't the same I had to knock it down to 8 after 10 mins my legs were gone - but another 300 cals gone ..

will get a pull workout in tomorrow


----------



## Rykard

Pull tomorrow

planned workout

Bike 5 mins wu

deadlift wu x 4 wk 5 x 5

pulldowns wk x 4

Reverse DB Flyes wk x 4

BB / DB Shrugs x 4

DB Curls wk x 4

please critique I haven't had so much choice for years

Rich


----------



## 25434

Evening Cap'm Rykard, can't critique your workout as I don't know that much myself really.....good that you have access to stuff now tho hey? noooooooooooooooooooooooo excuses right? heee heee...don't make me come in here chasing your tail on the training front mister!!!

errmm....errrmm.."chasing your tail?" wtf? hee heee...that kinda came out wrong but you know what I mean right?...heee heeee


----------



## Rykard

Hi Flubs,

like a kid in a candy store...


----------



## Rykard

shopping took longer than necessary but got to keep the oh sweet. so took today as a rest day.

she is out all day tomorrow so tomorrow's plan is get up coffee, crumpet & jam. Pull workout followed by a bit of cardio. Breakfast/brunch. wash disco, grease all rubber openings . dig out bike from the garage and oil so i can think about commuting in on my bike again.

there is rallycross at mallory but don't know whether i will get there in time i'll see.

have a good weekend


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> Pull tomorrow
> 
> planned workout
> 
> Bike 5 mins wu
> 
> deadlift wu x 4 wk 5 x 5
> 
> pulldowns wk x 4
> 
> Reverse DB Flyes wk x 4
> 
> BB / DB Shrugs x 4
> 
> DB Curls wk x 4
> 
> please critique I haven't had so much choice for years
> 
> Rich


i would sub the last 4 for chinups and have a bor instead .

if you think of the muscles heights and angles needed to hit the back so upper mid lower and a multi joint .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> So.. a new chapter has begun. I have access to 'everything' 24/7 so i have no excuses lol...
> 
> A recap to my goals etc. I am looking to get stronger, loose weight (currently about 110kg - down from 129 Dec 2010) and to increase my conditioning. My primary sport at the moment is Badminton (expect flaming - try it - it's quite hard) which I play Tues/Thurs.
> 
> I am looking/started a push/pull/legs or push/legs/pull mon/wed/fri (thanks milky) -
> 
> what are your thoughts on reps etc I am thinking basically a rough 5x5 work sets on the basic exercises these sessions will be am atm..
> 
> cardio wise thinking tues/thurs longer sessions and mon/wed/fri a higher intensity session at lunch time.
> 
> would this be suitable? or am i making any huge mistakes? I don't want to get any bigger, sacrilege I know, but want strength..
> 
> thanks for the input
> 
> Rich


defo ppl on a 5x5 basis imo but not so much cardio , keeping the volume low and intensity high will smash cv as will badminton that then leaves more time for muscle growth with the benefit of burning more cals .


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> i would sub the last 4 for chinups and have a bor instead .
> 
> if you think of the muscles heights and angles needed to hit the back so upper mid lower and a multi joint .


being a bit dim here - it's late - when you say sub the last 4 - pulldowns/reverse flyes/shrugs/curls with chinups and bent over rows? I am nowhere near strong enough to do chins so are pulldowns ok? will try a couple of negs on the chinups see how i go..

thanks ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG

Yeah you got it mate , reason I suggest them is they are compounds .

I started doing chins and only got 1-2 out then I got 4-5 out then did sets of 3 once I got 5x3 I added weight and did low reps then sets .

I know its hard mate but there's only one way to get strong and that's to get strong .

Try quarters and partial reps then cg and reverse grip pulldowns to finish .

Might take you a few sessions but you will crack it .


----------



## Rykard

cheers will give it a go in the morning :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

well pull workout done. was in the gym at 9:00 was busier than i expected buy pretty much managed what i wanted.

bike 5 min wu

long bar was in use so I had to use a short (5ft?) bar.

deadlifts

wu 20.10 30.9

wk 5x5 50.5 60.5 70.5 70.5 75.5 grip no good so had to use straps.

moved over to the assisted pullup machine..grip is totally fried

struggled to get 4 reps on -77k -82 .2 -82.4 negs

then switched to pulldowns 39.5 45.5 will up next time. I really need to work on my grip

bent over rows with the short bar (wasn't sure where my level was so started low and upped it - will no where to go next time)

10.5 20.5 30.5 40.5 45.5 grip going on the last set - but felf good otherwise

to finish off i did a circuit of the gym (100m?) with a 20k plate in each hand - forearms and grip totally fried by the end..

supped a protein drink after showering and then had a full english on the way home ..

got home fixed the curtain rail I managed to pull down this morning when I wasn't quite awake and washed the disco. Didn't realise quite how much of a pita it is as I am not tall enough to reached all of the roof even with my small ladders :-(

just finished watching the gp - don't think I am going to perservere off to do the washing up the oh left and then watch the end of the tour - hope Cva gets the stage


----------



## 25434

Noice workout mister...


----------



## Rykard

going for a push workout tomorrow..

5x5 after warm up

Flat DB Press

Incline DB Press

Incline DB Flye

DB Shoulder Press

anything I've missed?

Rich


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dips 

Also known as the upper body squat .


----------



## Rykard

instead of which exercise?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Flat db press as it hits the pecs if you lean forward slightly .


----------



## Rykard

cool , will give them a go - hopefully not another where i'm not strong enough.. but gotta start somewhere


----------



## MRSTRONG

Exactly mate .


----------



## Rykard

well first proper push session done..

feeling my way with the weights a bit and was rushing a bit as i was there later than i would have liked but like i said before i need to work out the weekly house routine..

workout all 5x5

assisted dips - couple of warm then 5x5 hardest set was with -67kg - so aways to go yet - really felt it in my chest, shoulders and hands

incline DB press - pyramid up to 20k - which was more than at home so all good

incline DB flyes - got to 14k - think i can do 16k next time..

standing shoulder press - 14k.5 16k.5 20k.5 x 3 was quite happy with this 20k was hard but manageable.

just deciding now whether to go back at lunch for a 20 min HIIT session on the Xtrainer..

have a good day folks.

now where's my food...


----------



## 25434

Noice on Cap'n...dips...hummm...we don't have an assisted dip station in the gym, and I can't do them without one cos my shoulders aren't strong enough....bugger! not sure what I can do if I'm supposed to start them...need to look into that.....happy monday fella....


----------



## Rykard

I was doing flat and incline DB presses but ewen suggested these instead. i won't say i didn't struggle as i am way too heavy for my height but i have about 60k of strength to find. I'm sure someone (ewen?) will be to suggest an alternative for you...

I presume you have a dip station - could you get some bands and attach them to assist you? or do flat/inc presses for a while to build up strength then try dips when you are stronger..

have a good monday..

don't any of you guys work lol... there is a lot of posting in flubs/flinty/mily/ewen's journal lol

well looking at the weather i don't blame you for not being stuck in an office... it's too hot here already


----------



## MRSTRONG

I work outside but I'm a lazy fcuker lol

Good session there mate .

Keep trying with the dips once your triceps are stimulated they will try to adapt and overcome so getting reps out at bodyweight will happen .


----------



## Rykard

tough decision but as the sun is out I am going for a wander round town to catch some Vit D. Will do 20 mins fasted HIT in the morning. also don't think I would be able to manage much more then 5 mins cardio at the mo.. I think doing pull and push on 2 consecutive days wasn't the brightest idea lol. have no grip strength left....

catch you later


----------



## Rykard

well cardio and core done 20 mins on the xtrainer and a few plank bit and pieces.

I didn't think i was going to make it today as I got cramp in my neck last night but this started to go as i drank more fluid and I was really stiff when I woke up (doms setting in) but loosened up and dragged my sorry ass down there... legs tomorrow semi looking forward to it lol

anyways the sun is out again so will have a nice wander again at lunch..

have good day folks


----------



## 25434

Morning...  ...at least you did more than 5 minutes, so it's a win win right?...have a good 'un....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning...  ...at least you did more than 5 minutes, so it's a win win right?...have a good 'un....


aye -wasn't too bad still feeling my way with the new machines so went with level 10 will up next time to 11 (just like spinal tap lol)

you have a good 'un too..


----------



## Rykard

damn was it hot tonight - 2 hrs badminton everyone soaked and exhuasted. had a great bowl of bolognese and a bit of toast, 500ml of rego and 1.5 litres of squash and water. shower and now going through emails.

hopefully i will be recovered enough to have a great leg session in the morning. tomorrow night i'm going to a local 'all you can eat' indian with a few guys from work, so will bust legs extra hard to give me an appetite

shame my 1000th post isn't deep and meaningful but wth.

have a good night folks


----------



## Rykard

morning folks,

feel [email protected] this morning. got very little sleep last night was just too hot. Everything aches and I am already dripping. maybe last nights session was a mistake.. think I will give today's session a miss and go tomorrow morning instead. oh is in town on saturday so may just move everything forward a day and do a pull session on Saturday instead.

feel [email protected] that i can't even get a full week in properly.

have a good day folks

and stay cool


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'm rykard...hey there mister...don't feel crap cos you didn't get a full week in..sometimes it just goes that way and you have to sit back, rethink, rejig and then get on with the next week. Also, if you feel soooooo tired you know you won't give it max in your workout then you KNOW it makes sense to bypass it and get off again the following day right?

C'mawwwwwwwwnnnn....it's all good right? huh?...huh?....toodles...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Cap'm rykard...hey there mister...don't feel crap cos you didn't get a full week in..sometimes it just goes that way and you have to sit back, rethink, rejig and then get on with the next week. Also, if you feel soooooo tired you know you won't give it max in your workout then you KNOW it makes sense to bypass it and get off again the following day right?
> 
> C'mawwwwwwwwnnnn....it's all good right? huh?...huh?....toodles...


I know flubs but I was on a high this week after deciding to finally join a better gym and just feel a bit annoyed that it's got a little pete tong. But you are

right too tired does not a good workout equal.. hopefully a good feed tonight and a better nights sleep and will be right as rain in the morning.. there is always tomorrow.. it could be i slightly overtrained going harder in the new place.

have a good day.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> I know [Redacted] but I was on a high this week after deciding to finally join a better gym and *just feel a bit annoyed that it's got a little pete tong*. But you are
> 
> right too tired does not a good workout equal.. hopefully a good feed tonight and a better nights sleep and will be right as rain in the morning.. there is always tomorrow.. it could be i slightly overtrained going harder in the new place.
> 
> have a good day.


I know exactly what you mean...it's crap when your plans go wrong..but I look at it this way.....it's the getting back up mentally from that dissapointment and cracking on that makes you right?...and so we do that...crack on......I have to do it too...as that bloke says in Star Trek..."let it be so"...hey?..hahahahaha...


----------



## Rykard

I shall make it so number 1.. this is great i can now start using dodgy sci fi quotes :bounce:


----------



## Rykard

feeling a bit better tonight was waaaaay to hot in work, but went to an all you can eat indian buffet and had a good refeed mostly meat chicken/fish not so much carbs.

Hopefully will wake up better in the morning .


----------



## Rykard

quick update

legs done

squats wu then 5x5 up to 80k will increase next time

leg press was occupied so went straight to

leg extensions 3 x 12

leg curls 3 x 10

calf raises 5 x15 just kept upping the weight started at 69?kg finished at 107kg

finished with 2 sets of walking lunges 20 steps with 6k the 8k will up next time - lungs were busting ..

protein shake and 3 hard boiled eggs done and a large mug of coffee on my desk.

porridge cooling

but I need some ideas for lunch....

have a nice day folks (hopefully not as hot as yesterday)


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...

Lunch...do you have an M & S you can go and get something from if you are at work? chicken, salmon, ready made salad...hummous and veggies, sarnies, fruit...they have it all there..

If you're cooking then you can have whatever you want....how about an omlette with mushrooms, spinach and peppers? orrr.......you eat wraps don't you? so how about shredded chicken or pork with shredded cabbage, red onion and carrots (if u like them) with a dribble of dressing? I make that sometimes...yum..


----------



## Rykard

Hi flubs,

should have said - at work - have most things in town just looking for inspiration - usually end up with chicken sandwiches from boots..

would it be bad if i ate a whole chicken? a big Tescos has just opened 10 mins walk away...


----------



## strongmanmatt

Rykard

That is great, good to be training doing something is better than nothing.


----------



## Rykard

tbh - didn't really miss the lp too much and did give the quads and hams a good seeing to 

session was pretty good seeing as how bad i felt yesterday, fasted lifting is tough though, can't get up as early as Milky so it has to be that way..

does anyone else get a rush of energy after about 20-30 mins?


----------



## Beklet

Hmmm lunch....

If you have a decent M&S, they do fajita chicken with sour cream - minimal carbs, or the little pots of prawns and dip are good...

A supermarket with a hot food counter is a win - two or three spicy chicken thighs will sort me out for a few hours, or if they have a salad bar, 3 or 4 hard boiled eggs with your choice of other stuff....or the deli counter - a few satay chicken sticks and other meaty goodies.....


----------



## MRSTRONG

i used to eat 3 chickens aday so 1 will be fine .

i get tired after 20-30mins but im proper lazy


----------



## Rykard

another bad nights sleep can't wait till the weather breaks...

will do a bit of cardio at lunch as I'm now playing for 2 hours in the morning.

decided to make some wraps with a few bits from the fridge but got a little carried away..

using discovery chili & jalapeno wraps with pastrami, cottage cheese, tomato, cucumber, egg and onion in . I think they will fall to pieces when i try to eat - should be nice though

porridge for breakie and bolognese for dinner.

have a cool day peeps.


----------



## 25434

Happy Friday Cap'n....


----------



## Rykard

back at you flubs


----------



## Rykard

lunch cardio done 30 mins on the bike 'rolling hills' - kegs felt a bit heavy - guess yesterday's leg session did do some good. roll on tomorrow 2hr badminton session in the morning and a oull session in the afternoon? or maybe leave that till Sunday morning...


----------



## Rykard

wrap weren't too bad they were a little wet i assume from the juice of the toms / cucumber...

have to try again with other fillings


----------



## MRSTRONG

i tried wraps for a while and could never keep them dry , just thought that perhaps i should of used a dip rather than fill with sauces hmmm .


----------



## Rykard

I wrapped them in foil, tasted nice but a little messy

I am going to try different fillings ..


----------



## Leigh

Eat whole chickens, Rich!

On a carb note: When I'm eating bread, I find pitta bread good for lunches because you can split and fill them. They stay together better than wraps.


----------



## Rykard

Hi Leigh,

do you cook the pitta before filling/eating?

I am waiting till next week to go on the whole chicken hunt, when it's a little cooler


----------



## Rykard

badminton done 2 hrs really hot good workout though. Refed with a full english, now watching the olympic road race

may do back later , but looking doubtful as i'm knackered lol


----------



## Milky

Cardio is king my friend as we know.


----------



## 25434

Cap'n...a little tip on the wraps? when I have them, I line the wrap with one big lettuce leaf and then put fillings inside that...it sorta contains the fillings a bit and when you unwrap your...errrr...errrr...wrap?...lol....it's not so soggy...errrrm..also on the tomato front (really sorry to go all Delia on you)...cut the tomato in half then scoop out the seeds, takes seconds to do with a spoon or knife and just chop up the outside bit...no soggy bits?...


----------



## Rykard

good plan there flubs ill try that next week.


----------



## Rykard

no training today. feel painfully bloated will need to review what i've eaten over the last couple of days.

Off to mallory later, classic touring cars and thundersaloons should be a good day.


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> no training today. feel painfully bloated will need to review what i've eaten over the last couple of days.
> 
> Off to mallory later, classic touring cars and thundersaloons should be a good day.


Bread and pasta bloats me badly mate, l steer well clear of it.


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Bread and pasta bloats me badly mate, l steer well clear of it.


think I need to , never felt this bad before..


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard...bread and pasta...yes, I get bloaty when I hit the carbs too...and I did this weekend and I feel like a slug this morning....aiming to sharpen up by the end of the week with a bit of strict eating....have a good day ..


----------



## Leigh

Rykard said:


> Hi Leigh,
> 
> do you cook the pitta before filling/eating?
> 
> I am waiting till next week to go on the whole chicken hunt, when it's a little cooler


No, I don't usually toast them first. Some types fall apart quite easily though so have a play about.

I used to cut them along the top (like for donner kebab) but now I just chop them right down the middle so I get two halves.


----------



## Rykard

morning flubs - never had it that bad before literally thought i was going to burst..

well today I've done a Milky... no the cradio thing 45 mins on the treadmill ended of 5% incline at 5 kph.. looking to increase this as I get fitter - hadn't been on the mill for 6 months or more..

I think I am going to switch my training around a little bit and do my strength on Tues/Thurs mornings as I am finding i am getting doms when I play the day after. I am thinking legs Tuesday with the longer harder badders session in the evening then either alternate each thursday with push/pull or if I am feeling ok/timing is ok get a session in at the weekend.

this will mean i will be upping the cardio on mon/wed/fri either xtrainer or tmill for 45-60 mins as I do need to start shifting some fat.

have a good day folks

ps

thanks for the comments and assistance


----------



## Rykard

lunch - couple of pittas salad and tuna trying to cut down a little.

yoghurt, an apple and a plum


----------



## Rykard

legs done .

had to wait for the squat rack so did leg extensions/leg press first..

leg ext wu x 3 wk x 5 last set 12 need to adjust weights

seated leg press 20 reps 93k 100k 107k.7 stopped here as it was uncomfortable on my left knee

squats wu x 3 50x5 70x5 80x5 85x5 90x5 40x20 previous current best was 80k so was happy to go to 90 esp. after the leg ext and leg press

calf raises 107.20 x 2 107.17

then went to the hip flexion machine this mimics the leg movement for sprinting as all the bars were in use so couldn't do sldl and i wanted to do a multi joint glute/ham exercise. 97k (stack) x 12 for each leg..

all done pretty tired the shower was a godsend as i was dripping with sweat - there were lines down my shins - haven't had this in a while lol - this morning working out must be doing some good lol

just about to chug a protein shake and a nice coffee followed by porridge..

have a good day folks

btw it's raining here again surprise surprise


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n Rykard...raining here where I am too, and dull as you like...pft!...I love it when you can get under a nice hot shower when you have had a good session in the gym, only trouble is having to then put your work clothes on after when you are breaking out into a second sweat!! not so good...lol....have a good day...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Cap'n Rykard...raining here where I am too, and dull as you like...pft!...I love it when you can get under a nice hot shower when you have had a good session in the gym, only trouble is having to then put your work clothes on after when you are breaking out into a second sweat!! not so good...lol....have a good day...


i totally concur... having to go to work afterwards is a pain...

you have a good day too.


----------



## Rykard

right - off to find some cooked chicken to go in my pittas - turned down pizza express too..


----------



## Rykard

pittas done went a little overboard on the chicken - it looked smaller in the shop lol - 2 drumsticks, 2 thighs and a quarter £3.. quarter is going home for tea (after the bolognese ... mm haven't thought that one out..) it's flubs' influence lol (add something pink and bouncey) :bounce:


----------



## Rykard

anyone know where i can get a 10litre cool bag/soft lunch box? the one i'm using is years old and is starting to split. everywhere i've looked is either too small 5l or too big 15+l


----------



## Leigh

Rykard said:


> anyone know where i can get a 10litre cool bag/soft lunch box? the one i'm using is years old and is starting to split. everywhere i've looked is either too small 5l or too big 15+l


This one is a bit girly lol http://www.amazon.co.uk/Campingaz-F...f=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1343740125&sr=8-20[/url




http://www.amazon.co.uk/Campingaz-F...f=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1343740125&sr=8-20[/url


Thermos do a 12 can Geo Trek (13L) one that's plain. Think I'd go for this one. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thermos-Geo-Trek-Cooler-Blue/dp/B000OW4BGS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1343740463&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Campingaz-F...f=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1343740125&sr=8-20[/url. 





http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thermos-Geo...4BGS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1343740189&sr=8-4http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thermos-Geo-Trek-Cooler-Blue/dp/B000OW4BGS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1343740189&sr=8-4





Or 12.5L http://www.amazon.co.uk/GELERT-WOOD...MQ/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1343740247&sr=8-12http://www.amazon.co.uk/GELERT-WOODLAND-12-5L-CAMPING-TRAVEL/dp/B0046Z9IMQ/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1343740247&sr=8-12





Or 12L http://www.amazon.co.uk/Can-Litre-C...QFAG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343740304&sr=8-2http://www.amazon.co.uk/Can-Litre-Capacity-Insulated-Cool/dp/B00800QFAG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343740304&sr=8-2





Difficult to get 10L spot on. 





Gotta love Amazon


----------



## Rykard

thanks Leigh - nothing like that came up when I searched amazon/eblag... must have not used the right terms gotta love the net lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

try this bad boy ...

http://sixpackbags.com/


----------



## Rykard

was a little worried going there from work, but it don't look too bad - probably a bit of overkill..but i will check the funds out.


----------



## Tassotti

Dude - get yerself to the Olympics and show those useless bastards how it's done !


----------



## Rykard

I am now totally spent. I've not bee this bad for a while. Played some awesome games tonight the last 2 probably the best games I've played with this group in 2 years.. we were all barely able to stand at the end.. now starting to tighten up, tomorrow's cardio may be tricky as i don't know whether i will be able to move let alone get out of bed ...


----------



## Rykard

quick update as at work as web down at home.

woke up really achy so didn't do morning cardio, will go at lunch.

breakfast - porridge

lunch - chicken, small pork pie ??

dinner/tea - chicken - we're out with friends so this will be a grab and go..

have a good day folks.


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n R.....*PORK PIE??????????[/**B]...:laugh: :laugh: *

*
*

*
Go for chicken, then if you eat anything a bit naughty tonight at least you would have only done it the once and not twice? I love pork pies myself, and I'm afraid it's not the meat I like so much is the fatty pastry and the jelly....the shame...shhhhh...don't tell on me...lol.....*

*
*

*
have a good day yourself...and thanks for the links...most kind...*


----------



## Rykard

it's only a small one (fnarr fnarr) sounding like you missus...

we didn't have much in the fridge, oh was down with a migraine last night and i was so gone last night it was a chore to pick my fork up to eat... so didn't prep lunch properly, but after the energy exertion from yesterday i think a few extra cals will be fine..

looking good in the vids btw... when setting up for the dlift - i put feet under bar, hands on then 'sit down', you think you're going to fall over but it kinda works.. most of the articles on t-nation are pretty good and aren't aimed at just bb or pl they are athletes as well - functional stuff..

no worries on the links - everyone helps everyone and I'm sure I'll need help in the future..


----------



## Rykard

30 mins on the treadmill 323 cals.. and about 2 litres of sweat lol


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> 30 mins on the treadmill 323 cals.. and about 2 litres of sweat lol


Well done there....2 litres of sweat...hummm.....dat is tons! but at least you can sweat...what if you couldn't and it just stored up inside your body? at that rate you would explode by Friday...sploooooooooooooooooooooossssssssshhhhhhh.......all over the gym....lawwwdy! that would be sight wouldn't it...:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

it's a pain though I am struggling with finding more shorts/shirts/vests/towels to work out in ...


----------



## Rykard

right pull day tomorrow.

deads wux 3 wk 5x5 (failure on last one)

chin ups 5x5

bb rows 5x5

worth sticking anything else in?


----------



## Rykard

pull done

deads 3 wu 50.5 60.5 70.5 70.5 75.3+5 last set was with straps which was better than last time as all work sets were strapped will go for 80k next time.

assisted chins - really struggling with grip here - managed one set the 3 sets of negs.. do you use a full grip or just an overgrip - i have small hands so i guess this doesn't help too much

bent over rows wu x 2 wk 40.5 40.5 45.5 45.5 50.5 all strapped..

farmers walk with 20k plates 1 lap of the gym - only managed 7/8 last time so this is an improvement too.

have to laugh - why do people never learn proper form when doing deads? couple of guys deading with almost straight legs it was painful to watch...

anyways have a good day folks and thanks for reading / commenting


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard...

I want to try the farmers walk...how do you hold the plates cos my hands are quite small and they tend to slip out of the holes...and do you hold the plates close to your sides or out a little?

and..do you think those guys were doing deads? or maybe doing SLDLs? cos they are with straight legs aren't they? Iv'e done 'em myself...not recently though....

Have a good day....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Rykard...
> 
> I want to try the farmers walk...how do you hold the plates cos my hands are quite small and they tend to slip out of the holes...and do you hold the plates close to your sides or out a little?
> 
> and..do you think those guys were doing deads? or maybe doing SLDLs? cos they are with straight legs aren't they? Iv'e done 'em myself...not recently though....
> 
> Have a good day....


hey flubs

i just let my arms fall naturally to the side i have quite wide shoulders which is handy.

i did think sldl but they were doing back and there legs weren't totally straight there was a little bend in them but the arch in the back was painful to watch - oh to be young again when you could get away with this stuff...


----------



## Rykard

cardio busted 50 mins on the tmill 5.0% @ 5.0kph.. 528 cals need to get some lycra shorts chaffing not so good.

rest for the rest of the day watch a bit of olympics tonight cycling, badminton and swimming.. off to sil to drop off bday pressie then home

got badders first thing in the morning so i will see how i feel and may get a push session in tomorrow.

have a good day folks


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...have a great weekend, and yes! long shorts needed to stop the chaffing! the guys in my gym, well some of them wear cotton long shorts underneath their normal shorts to stop the sweating...apparently cotton is better for your errrmm...errr...cough...spherical objects? :blush: ...that's what they say, not me....lol..


----------



## Rykard

the only question is normal shorts over the lycra or not ... do i want to clear the gym or not...


----------



## Rykard

push done -gym empty it was great.

assisted Dips wu x 2 - 5x5 used less weight than last time

30 deg incline db press - wu x 2 5x5 up to 22k struggled on 20k last time but got 11 on the last set

30 deg incline flye 5x5 - up to 18k

standing Db press 5x5 up to 18k feeling in a bit in the right shoulder - how do you guys get the dbs up to the start position?thinking might shift to mil press instead and go from the top safety bar in the squat rack.. only did 3 sets

then finished with a couple of sets of lat raises..

all weights up so must be starting to work.


----------



## Rykard

bit achy after a good push session yesterday but of to do cardio in 10 mins


----------



## MRSTRONG

Db cleans are pretty hard mate try single arm so you use 2 hands to clean or like you say bb from squat rack .


----------



## Rykard

[email protected] session this morning - shins started to hurt so only got 24 mins on the tmill then switched to the bike for 20 - got 500+ cals burnt but not feeling the best. now walked into an almightly sh*t storm at work - I love mondays :-(

I guess yesterday's session took more out of me than i thought

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> Db cleans are pretty hard mate try single arm so you use 2 hands to clean or like you say bb from squat rack .


would you do these seated or standing.. standing would work the core better


----------



## MRSTRONG

Standing mate .


----------



## Rykard

thought so ta


----------



## 25434

Hi Cap'n R...i do Single Db presses...i much prefer them to the BB ones...just love 'em....hope work is getting better for you today...I think we were both afflicted with the same "sh!t day at work" thing today...mine started badly and frankly it's just getting worse...can't wait to get out of here and down the gym to throw my self around a bit and work out the frustration....lol....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Hi Cap'n R...i do Single Db presses...i much prefer them to the BB ones...just love 'em....hope work is getting better for you today...I think we were both afflicted with the same "sh!t day at work" thing today...mine started badly and frankly it's just getting worse...can't wait to get out of here and down the gym to throw my self around a bit and work out the frustration....lol....


virtual hugs to you...

think i'm going to be here a while :-(


----------



## Rykard

helpful colleague has just lost my work from this afternoon - it only gets better....


----------



## Rykard

feeling rough this morning , ankle/achilles hurting???? sore throat and eyes feel like they are going to start streaming any second. Haven't gone for legs this morning, will try and do some core at lunch...

have a good day folks


----------



## 25434

Uh oh! sounds like a cold coming..or hay feverish thing? poor you, I hate being poorly and I hate not being able to train even more....take care Cap'n......get some Vit C down you...


----------



## Rykard

i REALLY hate being ill, I went through a phase a few years ago whereby every 2 years around xmas I would get the worst flu for 1-2 weeks but training and getting fitter and healthier has seen this disappear. I hope it doesn't develop anymore as it will put my training back just as i started to get into it :-(

popped a large multi vit this morning and i'll see how i go through the day.. maybe miss lunch session and badminton tonight and just eat an go to bed...


----------



## Leigh

Did you manage to find a suitable coolbag, Rich?


----------



## Rykard

Hi Leigh,

not yet - but not had a proper chance to look around - Asda may have the thing I'm after, but they all seem too big or small and i need certain dimension to fit in the tupperwear I have.... i'll get there (just hate shopping lol)


----------



## Leigh

Rykard said:


> Hi Leigh,
> 
> not yet - but not had a proper chance to look around - Asda may have the thing I'm after, but they all seem too big or small and i need certain dimension to fit in the tupperwear I have.... i'll get there (just hate shopping lol)


I want a pic when you find the perfect one!

What about Wilkinson? They have good bits and bobs too.


----------



## Rykard

hadn't thought of wilkos, tried coop, go , deacthlon, sainsburys..

got to go - tesco, asda (colleaghue got one from here that looks good)

needs to be around 10" x 8" x 8" big...not sure what that is in litres


----------



## Rykard

wilkos no good too small


----------



## Rykard

didn't play last night watched the cycling instead - Laura T what a talent - vicky p - unlucky but i think meares wanted it more - Chris H - LEGEND - no more to say

this morning

conditioning and core done

was going to be legs but the squat rack was occupied and my back was aching a bit so went for

DB thrusters 100 reps did 10 sets of 10 thighs were cramping/lactic aciding?? at the end..

then did some core work. need to read up on this a bit as i skimmed an article about doing core work standing up rather than on the ground as this is where you need functional training?

was pretty wiped out at the end - legs tomorrow and will get into the gym earlier.

have a good days folks


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard, that looked a cracking workout...DB thrusters? clue please? if they're hard they HAVE to be something I try...just gotta...lol..

Well done dude and have a great day...


----------



## Rykard

db thruster - db on shoulders full squat then shoulder press - only used 8k dbs but is gets hard towards the end- i split it into sets of 10 as i'm a bit of a wuss and lose count otherwise lol

sort of crossfit workout


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> db thruster - db on shoulders full squat then shoulder press - only used 8k dbs but is gets hard towards the end- i split it into sets of 10 as i'm a bit of a wuss and lose count otherwise lol
> 
> sort of crossfit workout


Right!! well, if you're doing it? I'm doing it...hahahaha...will let you know how I get on, after squat night on thursday...hee


----------



## Rykard

I dig out a vid if i remember tonight


----------



## Rykard

DB Thrusters


----------



## Rykard

legs tomorrow

squats

sldl

calf raises?

lunges?


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> legs tomorrow
> 
> squats
> 
> sldl
> 
> calf raises?
> 
> lunges?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Rykard

just hope i don't have doms too bad from today...


----------



## Rykard

legs done

leg exts/ seated leg curl warmup whilst waiting for rack

squats - wu x 3 5x5 peaking at 95kg (PB)

sldl - 30k 5x5 - lower back fried

lying leg curl - drop set to finish off hams

calf raises 107.15 x 3

hip flexion machine stack (90k) both legs front and rear.

good session one of the guys , who seems to be a pt, pointed out my arms weren't right on the squats, i was watching the elitefts? vids the other night and this was one of the things they pointed out to be a common problem - so wil work on this next time

badminton tonight will be hard work and i am not looking forward to tomorrow morning major doms lol

have a good day


----------



## Rykard

SLDL hit my lower back more than my hams - is this too much weight? I made a concious effort to stick my butt out and only have a slight bend at my knees..


----------



## 25434

Hey there Rykard, dunno the answer to your question but if I feel the pull in my back I do lighten up and do more reps instead. Stupid question I guess but are you making sure you keep your back ram rod straight as you go down and keeping your mid section tight? sometimes sloppy form is the cause? Sorry to ask that I'm not being rude in any way, it's just what I've been picked up on by the guys in my gym...

byt the way...i did do the thrusters this morning after I had done my normal workout. I used 8kg DBs like you and did 15 at a time, but ground to a halt after 4 sets, pft...my legs were so shattered after my leg workout I just couldn't do any more at all...really pooped my legs off beyond belief..I didn't put it into my journal today cos it wasn't part of what I'm doing officially, I was just having a go cos I liked the link you put up for me to look at..thanks for that by the way, really kind of you...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Hey there Rykard, dunno the answer to your question but if I feel the pull in my back I do lighten up and do more reps instead. Stupid question I guess but are you making sure you keep your back ram rod straight as you go down and keeping your mid section tight? sometimes sloppy form is the cause? Sorry to ask that I'm not being rude in any way, it's just what I've been picked up on by the guys in my gym...
> 
> byt the way...i did do the thrusters this morning after I had done my normal workout. I used 8kg DBs like you and did 15 at a time, but ground to a halt after 4 sets, pft...my legs were so shattered after my leg workout I just couldn't do any more at all...really pooped my legs off beyond belief..I didn't put it into my journal today cos it wasn't part of what I'm doing officially, I was just having a go cos I liked the link you put up for me to look at..thanks for that by the way, really kind of you...


tried to keep form tight and from looking at the mirror was ok. I just stuck 30k on the bar as I hadn't done them in a long time... may drop to 20k and aim for more reps

there are a few bits and pieces I used to do for conditioning like this that are really painful.

have you tried the 100 burpee challenge? 100 burpess as quick as you can..

run the mountain - Squat -> DB Press and DB deadlift -> up right row minute 1 do 1 of each , minute 2 do 2 etc up to 10 mins then back down to 1 takes 18-19 mins...

glad you tried and liked them nice little finisher..


----------



## Rykard

well that didn't go too well, legs were dead - only won a couple of games ;-(

but i got some conditioning out of it..

we'll see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Rykard

morning folks

have decided today is a rest day , then remembered when i got to work we're out tomorrow ...

quads feel sore hams feel tight , will walk around town at lunch as see if they loosen up a bit.

will do a pull session over the weekend and see how we go..

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

quick recap

push - dips (machine assisted atm), incline DB press, incline db flyes, db shoulder press (got to work on this strugglling to get the dbs up)

legs - squats , sldl, leg ext, leg curl, hip flexion machine

pull - deadlift, chins (machine assust atm) , bb rows

4 wu sets then 5 work sets - work sets go up in weight and try to do as many as i can on the last set.

an example for squats from the last session wu bar x6 , 20x3 , 30x3 40x3. work 60kx5 , 70 x5, 80x5, 90x5, 95x5.

my weights are going up but i don't seem to be getting leaner. i have only been doing this for 2-3 weeks so maybe I need to leave it longer to see results.

on the days I don't do ppl, i do 45 mins of cardio

all weekday workouts are in the morning starting 7-7:30 without eating anything just a cup of coffee.

i play badminton tues/thursday nights and try to have a day off one day. sometimes i am too sore/tired after the badminton session to do the workout so i miss it...

any views / thoughts on the above are greatly appreciated.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Will have a look tonight at home after a massive coffee lol


----------



## Rykard

much apprecaited, i'm probably being impatient..

just finished off my second large fresh coffee :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> quick recap
> 
> push - dips (machine assisted atm), incline DB press, incline db flyes, db shoulder press (got to work on this strugglling to get the dbs up)
> 
> legs - squats , sldl, leg ext, leg curl, hip flexion machine
> 
> pull - deadlift, chins (machine assust atm) , bb rows
> 
> 4 wu sets then 5 work sets - work sets go up in weight and try to do as many as i can on the last set.
> 
> an example for squats from the last session wu bar x6 , 20x3 , 30x3 40x3. work 60kx5 , 70 x5, 80x5, 90x5, 95x5.
> 
> my weights are going up but i don't seem to be getting leaner. i have only been doing this for 2-3 weeks so maybe I need to leave it longer to see results.
> 
> on the days I don't do ppl, i do 45 mins of cardio
> 
> all weekday workouts are in the morning starting 7-7:30 without eating anything just a cup of coffee.
> 
> i play badminton tues/thursday nights and try to have a day off one day. sometimes i am too sore/tired after the badminton session to do the workout so i miss it...
> 
> any views / thoughts on the above are greatly appreciated.


looks a decent routine push needs tweaking imo to something like ..

ohp (bb or db)

db press incline

dips

as for formula warm ups then work sets but keep your work sets the same weight and every session increase the kg by 2.5kg upper and 5kg lower if these begin to stall then lower the increase again then try changing the reps to something like 5x5 add weight 3x3 3x5 5x3 5x5 and repeat .

once you have a clear progressive overload cycle with targets you know what you gotta do every time .

i think diet is a problem on your weight not shifting .

hows that look to you ?


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> looks a decent routine push needs tweaking imo to something like ..
> 
> ohp (bb or db)
> 
> db press incline
> 
> dips
> 
> as for formula warm ups then work sets but keep your work sets the same weight and every session increase the kg by 2.5kg upper and 5kg lower if these begin to stall then lower the increase again then try changing the reps to something like 5x5 add weight 3x3 3x5 5x3 5x5 and repeat .
> 
> once you have a clear progressive overload cycle with targets you know what you gotta do every time .
> 
> i think diet is a problem on your weight not shifting .
> 
> hows that look to you ?


ok that kinda makes sense re the weights ... so for example squats do my warm up sets then go to 70k and do 5x5 then next week go to 75k... as at the moment i'm only increasing the last set..

will try the ohp on the push day see how that goes still 5x5 on all major exercises?

I think you're right with the diet I am trying to eat clean, but probably not eating enough..

is there anywhere I can get a good example diet from?

currently / roughly

6:30ish coffee

7:15 - 8:15 ish train

protein shake after workout

9:30 porridge + blue berries/banana/teaspoon pb/protein powder/sultanas

13:30 lunch chicken sandwich / yoghurt / 2 apples

19:00 ??


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> ok that kinda makes sense re the weights ... so for example squats do my warm up sets then go to 70k and do 5x5 then next week go to 75k.....yes mate spot on ...
> 
> will try the ohp on the push day see how that goes still 5x5 on all major exercises?....yes mate same same .
> 
> I think you're right with the diet I am trying to eat clean, but probably not eating enough..
> 
> is there anywhere I can get a good example diet from?
> 
> currently / roughly
> 
> 6:30ish coffee
> 
> 7:15 - 8:15 ish train
> 
> protein shake after workout
> 
> 9:30 porridge + blue berries/banana/teaspoon pb/protein powder/sultanas
> 
> 13:30 lunch chicken sandwich / yoghurt / 2 apples
> 
> 19:00 ??


as for diet you would need to work out your macros , if thats all you eat its really bad mate , bad choices and not enough .

try having carbs or carb shake with protein pre gym i use waxy maise complex carbs with a protein scoop you can get simple carbs maltodextrin so get a bag of each so your morning meal pre gym is protein simple/complex/carbs , or if you can eat then have your porridge + blue berries/banana/teaspoon pb/protein powder/sultanas and shake after the gym .

rice brochilli spinach and fish is one of my meals another is rice and beef/pork chilli

of course you want low carb low fat high ish protein , try aim for 1.5 g protein per lb of lbm .

work out your maintainance to workout your carbs/fat/protein breakdown .

i really think your pushing yourself and not fuelling yourself to recover and repair , not sure if you seen the diet links but ill post em in a bit .

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/164237-diet-formula-work-out-bmr-bulk-cut-calories-macros.html


----------



## 25434

Rykard: Not being a stalker or anything, but you and I have both got troubles on the food front it seems..lol...I have a diet sheet that I've been following for a hundred years it seems but I think/know now that weekends and my recent stopping of weighing every morsel I put into my mouth is prolly stopping me from progressing on the food front. I don't eat crap, but on Saturdays sometimes have a bacon buttie, I have wine on Friday nights and usually eat out on saturdays then back to diet sheet on monday...durrrrr...

also today i noticed we are sisters...oop! I mean brothers in hammie pain...mine are killing me today..lol...the pleasures of doms and all that hey?..hahaha....I suspect once you get going you will out strip me on both working out and the losing weight front and then I can start hating you for that:whistling:...hee hee...no, I won't...I'm teasing....I wish you well....

In the evenings I eat eggs with spinach in an omlette, or have some pro-peptide if I can't be aresed to eat. Sometimes just have another protein whey drink, but I think some sort of protein plus veggies seem to be the order of the day. You can get ready bagged veggies from the freezer section ready to cook so when you are tired you can just bung 'em in the microwave...and alsoI buy those packet of frozen fish in a bag, and they take 2 mins in the microwave..I know it's not proper cooking but I get home at between 8 and 9 and it's too late for me to start faffing about...just a couple of ideas...

orrrrrr...I know some people who cook up a pot of chilli mince and just pop some in a bowl, heat it up and shove veggies in, or if you make it with chopped carrots, onions, mushrooms, peppers, and I shove green beans in too its' notstrictly chilli but you have your veggies in already then, and you can make it on sunday, and not have to do anything during the week.

Sorry for long post...just some stuff that I do, sorry if it's a bit pants for you...


----------



## 25434

ps: I know I'm female and my diet prolly won't suit you being a man and prolly needing more, but if youwould like I will type it out for you so you can see what I eat in the week and you can add more in for yourself if you know what you should be doing macro wise..(fooking 'ell...DON'T ask me what macros are cos all I know is that they are the fat, protein and carbs and I have no idea what they should be...I've read about it but anything with numbers in sends my brain into a catatonic state...lol)..


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> ps: I know I'm female and my diet prolly won't suit you being a man and prolly needing more, but if youwould like I will type it out for you so you can see what I eat in the week and you can add more in for yourself if you know what you should be doing macro wise..(fooking 'ell...DON'T ask me what macros are cos all I know is that they are the fat, protein and carbs and I have no idea what they should be...I've read about it but anything with numbers in sends my brain into a catatonic state...lol)..


flubs - that would be great - i think ewen hit the nail on the head - not enough food and not enough good food. Doms is going slowly.. think this is related to not eating enough to recover properly too...

Ewen - I will read the links over the weekend and see how I go. I struggle to eat early in the morning but a shake before working out than my porridge straight after makes sense, i will look into the rest of the meals.. looks like my evenings will be spent cooking lol

ps Ewen - hope the butts feeling better


----------



## MRSTRONG

as for cooking meals you can cook large amounts and freeze til needed , i eat shepards pie all you have to do is get the portion sizes right and just grab it and reheat easy as .


----------



## Rykard

just skim read some of your links ewen - this won't be a two minute job lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

:lol: no but once its nailed you`ll see the difference , diet is 80% .


----------



## Rykard

just got back from touring a chilli farm. Was pretty good very informative. Will be having a go at growing our own next year

just getting down to the links ewen posted last night...


----------



## Milky

ewen said:


> :lol: no but once its nailed you`ll see the difference , diet is 80% .


NO MATE YOUR WRONG..

Diet is 100 %

Training is the other 100 %

Rykard, are you drinking plenty of water and taking plenty of Vit C ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> NO MATE YOUR WRONG..
> 
> Diet is 100 %
> 
> Training is the other 100 %
> 
> Rykard, are you drinking plenty of water and taking plenty of Vit C ?


haha think ive lost 100% of my 100% some where :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> NO MATE YOUR WRONG..
> 
> Diet is 100 %
> 
> Training is the other 100 %
> 
> Rykard, are you drinking plenty of water and taking plenty of Vit C ?


not drinking enough water and only take a multi vit..


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> not drinking enough water and only take a multi vit..


right well up the water too 4 ltrs and drop 4000 mcgs of Vit C a day.


----------



## Rykard

Right first lot of figures

BMR = 2274.4

TDEE = 3525.32


----------



## MRSTRONG

use my fitness pal as a diet tracker aid .


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard, just swooshing thru....have a good Sunday..


----------



## Rykard

morning flubs

just getting ready to go to the gym. pull day, but have back ache so we'll see how it goes.

Weighed my self last night and not happy.. back to 120k :angry: :sad: :thumbdown: , guess i've really screwed up over the last few months... need to get my head back in the game and sort my sh1t out

will be back later for some daily food ideas...

have a good day


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> morning [Redacted]
> 
> just getting ready to go to the gym. pull day, but have back ache so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Weighed my self last night and not happy.. back to 120k :angry: :sad: :thumbdown: , guess i've really screwed up over the last few months... *need to get my head back in the game and sort my sh1t out *
> 
> Right there with you on that front, you and me both....sigh...


----------



## 25434

By the way, here is the diet I've been following, but I tend to do my own thing on a Saturday, altho I don't go mental...I have stopped weighing stuff out recently so I think what I've been doing is just putting too much in thinking "oh well it will be ok"...it clearly isnt' cos my weight is going up not down...but I aim to change that from this week forwards....fingers crossed..

Wake: 10g glutamine, black coffee.....then early morning training before work

45g Whey, 20g oats, handful of fresh fruit, tblspn flaxseeds, water, one Vit C tablet

one apple and about 12 almonds, or small tub of cottage chees with 1 apple

100g turkey/chick/fish with salad or veggies with oil, pepper or whatever..3-4 rice cakes or 2 nairn oatcakes

pre-train (about an hour) 45g whey and 1 banana

10g glutamine 10 mins before training and coffee

Train.......then 45g whey and 25g malto dextrin

Post training and whey drink...omlette with 4 egg whites and 2 egg yolks with spinach or other veggies...but sometimes I just have 2 or 3 whole eggs cos I don't like to waste the yolks...

If I can't be bothered to eat I have one scoop of pro-peptide with water instead...

the above is roughly 1575 cals....

Saturdays I don't stick to anything..but generally have eggs for brekkie with toast, then meat and salad for dinner, or a take away...but I always choose wisely on the take away, for instance if I have a curry I get chicken tikka with salad and a yoghurt and cucumber dressing, maybe splash out on 2 poppadoms...

Anyway, that's it...I'm pretty strict during the week, slacken off at the weekends...need to tighten up clearly though....

As I said, it prolly doesn't suit for you cos you are a blokey, but I said I would tell you.....


----------



## Tassotti

Hey Ryk, I didn't realise you were as big as me ....

It's hard work being this big innit ?


----------



## Rykard

it is - didn't realised i has slipped so badly


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> By the way, here is the diet I've been following, but I tend to do my own thing on a Saturday, altho I don't go mental...I have stopped weighing stuff out recently so I think what I've been doing is just putting too much in thinking "oh well it will be ok"...it clearly isnt' cos my weight is going up not down...but I aim to change that from this week forwards....fingers crossed..
> 
> Wake: 10g glutamine, black coffee.....then early morning training before work
> 
> 45g Whey, 20g oats, handful of fresh fruit, tblspn flaxseeds, water, one Vit C tablet
> 
> one apple and about 12 almonds, or small tub of cottage chees with 1 apple
> 
> 100g turkey/chick/fish with salad or veggies with oil, pepper or whatever..3-4 rice cakes or 2 nairn oatcakes
> 
> pre-train (about an hour) 45g whey and 1 banana
> 
> 10g glutamine 10 mins before training and coffee
> 
> Train.......then 45g whey and 25g malto dextrin
> 
> Post training and whey drink...omlette with 4 egg whites and 2 egg yolks with spinach or other veggies...but sometimes I just have 2 or 3 whole eggs cos I don't like to waste the yolks...
> 
> If I can't be bothered to eat I have one scoop of pro-peptide with water instead...
> 
> the above is roughly 1575 cals....
> 
> Saturdays I don't stick to anything..but generally have eggs for brekkie with toast, then meat and salad for dinner, or a take away...but I always choose wisely on the take away, for instance if I have a curry I get chicken tikka with salad and a yoghurt and cucumber dressing, maybe splash out on 2 poppadoms...
> 
> Anyway, that's it...I'm pretty strict during the week, slacken off at the weekends...need to tighten up clearly though....
> 
> As I said, it prolly doesn't suit for you cos you are a blokey, but I said I would tell you.....


thanks flubs it give me some ideas and a place to start...


----------



## Rykard

pull done this morning (8:00) wasn't expecting much cos my back was really aching..

but managed deadlifts with the long bar 1x5 @70k 4x5 at 65kg started at 70 but this felt too heavy 65 felt about right.. will go to 67.5 next time

assisted chins 5x5 grip started to go did 3+2n on the third set but ok after that

bent over rows - 2x5 @ 40 3x5 @45 got the weight wrong to start so will start with 45k next time

necked a pro10 chocolate shake straight after

came hoe and had a 3 egg omlette, small onion and 5 mushrooms and a coffee

lunch - can of tuna squeese of chilli mayo, 1/2 red onion, 2 pitta , 4 inches cucmber and 6 cherry toms

today so far


----------



## Rykard

right..

supps I have..

multi vit

vit c

pro10 whey

maltodextrin

glucosime sulphate

what else do I need?

glutamine?

when is the best time to take?

Flubs do you cook your oats first thing?


----------



## MRSTRONG

looks good to me .

i take all my supps am in one go .


----------



## Rykard

anyone recommend a glutamine supplier?


----------



## MRSTRONG

bulk powders are decent .


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> right..
> 
> supps I have..
> 
> multi vit
> 
> vit c
> 
> pro10 whey
> 
> maltodextrin
> 
> glucosime sulphate
> 
> what else do I need?
> 
> glutamine?
> 
> when is the best time to take?
> 
> *[Redacted] do you cook your oats first thing?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> No. I've got a small coffee bean grinder that I use exclusively for grinding up my flaxseeds and oats. I buy the Scotts oats from the supermarket and I put those in with the flaxseeds, grind 'em for a few seconds and whack it straight into the smoothie. As I work out first thing in the morning I prep my smoothie the night before then when I get to work I add water and neck it all down.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> anyone recommend a glutamine supplier?


I get mine from Myprotein.


----------



## Rykard

powder or tabs


----------



## Rykard

glutamine ordered

cardio in the morning


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> powder or tabs


I use powder and shove it in my smoothie but during the day when I'm at work I just drink it in a bit of water...just like drinking wallpaper paste...YUM! :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

mmm just tried to put some figures on my daily food intake...

cals carb fat protein

2,025	161	64	212


----------



## Tassotti

maybe some fish oils for the old joints

http://www.simplysupplements.net/product/275/omega-3-triple-strength-1000mg/


----------



## Rykard

forgot to add cod liver oil


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

edit to the pull workout did rdl not sldl..

I was going to try to start a meal plan from scratch , but it started to do my head in , so i am going to take what i've got and post it everyday and let everyone pick it to pieces so after a week or so I can have a good idea of what and when i should be eating. Does that sound reasonable?

todays food

breakfast - coffee + vitc/multi vit/cod liver oil/glucosamine

9:00 - porridge + banana + blueberrries + sultana + protein powder +pb

from there I have 2 small chicken drum sticks, 2 pittas, can of tuna mixed with 1/2 red onion bit of low fat salad cream, 1 chopped apple, yoghurt

was thinking the drumsticks about 11:00 - 11:30

tuna + pittas 13:30 ish

yoghurt and apple 15:00 ish?

I did used to eat everything apart for the porridge for lunch...

dinner - couple of grilled burgers and jacket potatoes 1 or 2 medium pots with mustard and little cheese and spread....

will make a conscious effort to drink water today too, will get some large bottle from the store..

not sure on training today.. got a persistant sweat(i hope) rash/athletes foot so am going to go to the docs this morning to see what i can get for it..

have a good day folks


----------



## Tassotti

I have also had athletes foot for a while now.

The best thing I've found for it is vinegar. Stings a bit, but clears it right up


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard, eeeeuuuwwwwww on the rash thing, hope that clears up for you...have a good day....


----------



## Tassotti

Rich

Re your diet

IMO too much bread and too much fruit

I've never seen the point in yoghurt. Is it food ? Is it drink ? WTF is it ? Not filling either. Eat a chicken breast instead


----------



## Rykard

chicken instead of the fruit?


----------



## Tassotti

Rykard said:


> chicken instead of the fruit?


Yeah, doesn't have to be chicken necessarily but you want some protein with every meal.

If you are gonna have fast carbs, make sure you eat protein/fat with it to minimise the insulin spike


----------



## Tassotti

What cals/macros are you aiming for?


----------



## Rykard

Tassotti said:


> What cals/macros are you aiming for?


going from the links ewen posted to workout bmr and maintenance cals etc i got these figures

BMR = 2274.4

TDEE = 3525.32

I want to lose fat, get stronger and be better conditioned. I am eating too much bread, so that can come out... replace fruit with meat in the snacks and lose the yoghurt..

I don't know what macro breakdown i should be doing ewen suggested 60/20/20 pro/carb/fat to flubs.. would that work for me?


----------



## Tassotti

How do you react to carbs ?

Are you active at work ?

I'm assuming your metabolism is slow ?


----------



## Rykard

How do you react to carbs ? don't know - what do you mean?

Are you active at work ? no desk job - workout first thing in the morning - liftign session and cardio session for about 45-60 mins or lunch for 30 mins - may experiment with after work cardio for 60 mins or so

I'm assuming your metabolism is slow ? don't know.. i guess I am an endomorph


----------



## MRSTRONG

I would start at 40/40/20 for a guy an active guy , women seem to respond to low carbs better .


----------



## Tassotti

Eat carbs Only around your workouts.

Have your porridge in morning

Train

Shake with fast carbs (fruit here if you want/banana, apple whatever)

No More carbs for rest of day

Protein in every meal

Minimal Carbs on non-workout days

Workout days 2000 cals 200g Protein, 150g Carbs, 65g Fat

Non-Workout Days 1800 cals 200g Protein, 30g Carbs, 100g Fat


----------



## Rykard

Tassotti said:


> Eat carbs Only around your workouts.
> 
> Have your porridge in morning
> 
> Train
> 
> Shake with fast carbs (fruit here if you want/banana, apple whatever)
> 
> No More carbs for rest of day
> 
> Protein in every meal
> 
> Minimal Carbs on non-workout days
> 
> Workout days 2000 cals 200g Protein, 150g Carbs, 65g Fat
> 
> Non-Workout Days 1800 cals 200g Protein, 30g Carbs, 100g Fat


don't have time to cook the porridge (don't like it hot) and eat it (makes me gag) before training.. would a protein shake do if i added some maltodextrin?

i get a shake 10 mins after finishing then the porridge can be 30 mins after finishing..

what do you class as carbs? bread/pasta/potatoes/rice?


----------



## Tassotti

oats are carbs as well. Fruit is high in carbs (lowest is melon and strawberries)

Some veg is quite high as well. Low is anything green really, broccoli, green beans, cauli, etc.

Start reading packets. Get an online service


----------



## Rykard

got a banging headache - pouring water down my neck as quick as i can... really feeling pretty crap... hopefully some food might help later, lunchtime training isn't looking good at the moment. :-(


----------



## Rykard

sacked off lunch training - ate instead .. stil not feelign good - is there anyway to assimilate water better? ii seems to be going straight through..


----------



## MRSTRONG

You'll get used to it and you'll adapt .


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> You'll get used to it and you'll adapt .


hope so or the time and motion people will be in lol


----------



## Rykard

anything I should add / remove from this list?

Lunch / Dinner foods

Meat

Chicken breast / thighs / drumsticks minus skin

Beef

Lamb

Pork

Fish (tuna/mackerel/Cod/Sea Bass/??)

Salad

Mixed leaves

Tomatoes

Cucumber

Red Onion

Carrots

Peppers

Veggies

Broccoli

Cabbage

Green beans

Carrots

Potatoes (limit these)

Peas

Other

Eggs

Cottage cheese


----------



## Tassotti

Make the potatoes sweet potatoes if you like them. Lower GI and better nutrients


----------



## Rykard

Push today

OHP

Incline DB Press

DIPS (assisted)

had shake + Maltodextrin, coffee and supps

porridge and shale after workout

load of salad and mackeral for lunch

dinner whatever the oh gets from the shop after badminton tonight

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

push done.

mil press in the cage - 3 wu sets thwn 5x5 @ 20 kg - couldn't get in the groove though ?? will up weight next time see how we go. was doing 20k DBs so not sure where i am on this one..

incline db press - 2 wu then 5x5 @ 22 peaked at 24 last time, but wasn't sure having done mil press before - will up weight next time

assisted dips - 5x5 @ -76kg will up to -72 next time

felt ok today came out feeling like flubs... no not that way lol (not that there's anything wrong with flubs.. ( need to put spade down now) )- like i could have done more.. as the weights go up hopefully will come out feeling tired. all reps were slow down and quicker up and nicely controlled.

just having protein shake #2 and my porridge - resisting the urge to eat the cupcakes in the kitchen at work....... though I did have a tsp of the chilli/chocolate mousse...

have a good day folks

and feel free to give me more diet and ingredient advice.... looks like tonight will be spag bol


----------



## 25434

Rykard;3386155
[B said:


> felt ok today came out feeling like [Redacted]... no not that way lol (not that there's anything wrong with [Redacted].. ( need to put spade down now) [/B])- like i could have done more.. as the weights go up hopefully will come out feeling tired. all reps were slow down and quicker up and nicely controlled.
> 
> just having protein shake #2 and my porridge - resisting the urge to eat the cupcakes in the kitchen at work....... though I did have a tsp of the chilli/chocolate mousse...
> 
> have a good day folks
> 
> and feel free to give me more diet and ingredient advice.... looks like tonight will be spag bol


----------



## 25434

Ps...I forgot to say that if you have pasta, you can buy rice noodles instead and just put em in a bowl and pour boiling water over the top for 30 seconds and drain and in your dish to have with the sauce...less cals, less wheat in your system and you can have quite a good pile of them so it seems like you're eating quite a bit....phew...right then...C U...


----------



## Rykard

the mousse was brought in by someone and it was the chilli bit that i was curious about after the chilli farm visit at the weekend, didn't need it but it was nice (and contained eggs)

the spag bol is home made oh will do it whilst i'm playing badminton ..


----------



## Milky

Why are you havnig oats post work out mate ?


----------



## Rykard

thought porridge was healthy, should I not?


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> thought porridge was healthy, should I not?


Not post workout mate no,oats are slow burning carbs.

I have 50 grammes cocopop rocks post work out, high GI, fast acting carbs and a shake.


----------



## Rykard

ahh, wonder if this is where i've been going wrong - having porridge everyday...

so i should be having hi gi carbs after working out - what are other alternatives


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> ahh, wonder if this is where i've been going wrong - having porridge everyday...
> 
> so i should be having hi gi carbs after working out - what are other alternatives


Yes mate high GI carbs immediatly post workout and oats etc in the mornings...

Most kids cerials are good for the high GI as are some cerial bars etc..


----------



## 25434

Do you have maltodextrin Rykard? that is what I put into my post workout shake, Ionly do it cos I was told to do so by the training chap I had at the time...I have whey with maltodextrin in water, taste just poop...but..gotta be done...it's a fast acting carb apparently? feel free to correct me anyone if I'm wrong I'm just repeating what I've been told and am no expert in any way...


----------



## Rykard

i have maltodextrin - stuck in my pre workout shake this morning... would it be better in the post instead?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> i have maltodextrin - stuck in my pre workout shake this morning... would it be better in the post instead?


I put 25g ground oats in my pre-workout shake for mornings and use the maltodextrin in the evening..but the guys will know better than me Rykard..hopefully Milky will say...in fact if you look one post up that is actually what he did say...lol...and he should know...


----------



## Rykard

damn this is confusing...


----------



## Rykard

lunch done,

2 cans of mackeral + salad

3 small chicken drumsticks

1 apple

1 yoghurt

still hungry but chugging water ...


----------



## Rykard

badminton ok tonight

spag bol - needed carbs think I will restrict them to the 2 nights i play maybe get away with 1 day see how we go..

got a strange knee ache though only hurts when there is no weight on it...will see how we go...

not sure what cardio to do tomorrow.. fasted 45 mins early or hiit at lunch....


----------



## Rykard

morning folks

decided on lunch time cardio so will have a blast on a bike or xtrainer for 30 mins


----------



## 25434

Morning...mind that knee if you are doing the bike..make sure you have your bum higher than your knee to nurse it a bit...that was a tip given to me by the spin lady the other week cos I've got a dodgy left knee so cycling is a bit harder than other stuff for me...have a good one Cap'n..


----------



## Rykard

... or 20 mins and do a bit of core work.

felt lighter last night but will leave it till next week to weigh again... cutting my carbs down a lot and will get to the store at the weekend to look at noodle options instead of spaghetti (just need to eat what we have)

had 3 eggs on toast this morning and will have my porridge in a bit... need to workout what protein based meal to have at work after training - only have a microwave... so not sure couple of boiled eggs?

got mackeral salad for lunch again and will have chicken fajitas for tea tonight - plenty of onions/peppers/chicken and spices lummy


----------



## Rykard

thought for the day

"appreciate what you have today, as it may be gone tomorrow"


----------



## Rykard

mates missus died yesterday she was 43 - what do you say?

it was 'complications from an op'...

makes you think...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sad news mate nothing you can say .


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> Sad news mate nothing you can say .


I know just a bit of a shock, she was up and around last week and seemed to be recovering..

missed lunch workout and went into town to get a card, will do cardio on the bike later.. hopefully will have my head in a better place tomorrow (PULL or LEGS) ...


----------



## Rykard

breakfast - coffee and protein + glutamine (forgot the maltodextrin) will mix the powder in the evening i think

legs done

didn't work out quite right as i couldn't get the rack straight away so...

leg ext 2 wu 3 2-2-4 3x10

leg curl 1 wu 2-2-4 3x10

calf raise 1x20 @107kg

then got the squat rack

wu bar.5 20.5 30.3 50.3 70.2

wk 80.5 x 5 - will move the weight up to 85k next time. in hind sight 80k may have been too low but with the preexhuast it was about right - so we'll see next time.

finished off with single leg glute ham raises on the floor

Right x 12 x 12 5k.12

Left x 12 x 12 5k.12

protein shake and just about to eat 2 minute steaks (palm sized) / 3 scrambled egg with a little cheese.

off to the chinese buffet at lunch (please help me with good choices)

and then badminton tonight for an hour and its doubles so will be slightly easier..

have a good day folks

and if there are any tips please feel free to let me know.


----------



## MRSTRONG

their is no good choices in a ****** other than fish .


----------



## Rykard

ahh.. so would be better getting something else then... should I sack this off then and grab a chicken sandwich........


----------



## MRSTRONG

nah you still need to enjoy yourself just be mindful that a healthy varied diet is what counts so then the odd ****** is no problem .


----------



## Rykard

i generally stick to meat/remove batter, love the sweet and sour sauce - will limit this..

even had veggies last time lol


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> their is no good choices in a ****** other than fish .


prawn toast it is then...


----------



## Rykard

only 3 plates - was pretty good only had a few starters (normally have loads)

beef/chicken and veggies and not pudding - tbh didn't fell like gorging myself and was very conscious about eating [email protected]


----------



## Rykard

wow - tonight was a revelation after last week. I was absolutely buzzing tonight loads of energy.. I guess the cutting down on carbs, stopping the porridge after workout and having protein instead must work.

had a great session..

not sure what tomorrow brings .. cardio in the morning if i'm not too stiff or hiit at lunch...


----------



## MRSTRONG

are you taking bcaa`s when you finished training ?

if not im using cnp bcaa`s and have little doms .


----------



## Beklet

Rykard said:


> wow - tonight was a revelation after last week. I was absolutely buzzing tonight loads of energy.. I guess the cutting down on carbs, stopping the porridge after workout and having protein instead must work.
> 
> had a great session..
> 
> not sure what tomorrow brings .. cardio in the morning if i'm not too stiff or hiit at lunch...


Yay!! Porridge is rank anyway, protein is much nicer :lol:


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> are you taking bcaa`s when you finished training ?
> 
> if not im using cnp bcaa`s and have little doms .


not specifically - just a pro-10 whey protein..(atm) - still trying to get on top of eating properly - right foods at the right time..


----------



## Rykard

Beklet said:


> Yay!! Porridge is rank anyway, protein is much nicer :lol:


lol don't tell Enjoy


----------



## Beklet

Who? I fvcking hate oatmeal, it's like warm sick....it's slimy and gloopy and makes me gag. And it tastes rubbish. So ner to Enjoy.... 

Nairns ginger oatcakes, on the other hand... :tongue:


----------



## Rykard

Beklet said:


> Who? I fvcking hate oatmeal, it's like warm sick....it's slimy and gloopy and makes me gag. And it tastes rubbish. So ner to Enjoy....
> 
> Nairns ginger oatcakes, on the other hand... :tongue:


i eat it semi cold when I am work - don't really like it hot and I mix stuff into it protein, blueberries/strawberries/pb/banana

not had ginger oatcakes - where do you get them?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> not specifically - just a pro-10 whey protein..(atm) - still trying to get on top of eating properly - right foods at the right time..


it is a mind fcuk tbh but you`ve made the first steps so the next ones get easier .


----------



## Beklet

Rykard said:


> i eat it semi cold when I am work - don't really like it hot and I mix stuff into it protein, blueberries/strawberries/pb/banana
> 
> not had ginger oatcakes - where do you get them?


H&B, Tesco, Sainsbury's......


----------



## Rykard

Beklet said:


> H&B, Tesco, Sainsbury's......


will have a look next time i'm in there, what do you have with them?


----------



## Beklet

Rykard said:


> will have a look next time i'm in there, what do you have with them?


Cup of tea :lol:

Actually I don't eat them atm, but what they WERE nice with was protein smoothie....

Scoop strawberry or vanilla protein, tub of Greek yoghurt, 2-4oz frozen strawberries, put in blender. Was like strawberry ice cream 

It's a rather good breakfast in summer....


----------



## Rykard

argh!!! woke up at 4:30 with cramp in my left calf I could feel the rest of mu body starting to go to ... drank water and kept still... what do i need to do to stop/minimise this?

had coffee and cooked breakfast for later.. steak/eggs (got some cocopops for post workout shack)

going to the gym at lunch (Cardio) as I need to rehydrate and didn't think it was sensible to go now....

have a good day


----------



## Rykard

oops morning all


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard, I dunno what to say about the cramp thing, sorry....errrmm....errrr.....hummmm....oh dear! nothings coming thru...errrr...phew...no idea!

but...but..have a lovely weekend? any good? 

Have a great weekend Rykard....laters dude..


----------



## Beklet

Magnesium? I used to get agonising calf cramps in the night, got some magnesium spray, seemed to help a bit.


----------



## Rykard

will give that ago,

i think i didn't drink enough after last nights badminton efforts and the pasta afterwards... thought I was gonna die if i moved...


----------



## Rykard

damn that jervaulx blue was strong... maybe I used too much... settign down to work now with a nice mug of coffee... wish i had today off lol

will be doing 'pull' tomorrow

deads

chins (assisted)

bent over rows

shrugs (added)

is it worth sticking shrugs in?

I find my grip is the limiting factor on most of the heavy stuff what specific exercises can i do to improve this?


----------



## MRSTRONG

You could put shrugs in 3x5 then those 4 pulls will help gp , do you do double over hand on deadlift ?


----------



## Rykard

yep can't get on with a mixed grip my wrists don't turn in/out enough - can't do straight bar curls either..

appreciated Ewen.


----------



## MRSTRONG

All my grip strength comes from double overhand it takes time to build but you'll get there .


----------



## Rykard

I have to use straps on the dead work sets but do the others without... will see how the shrugs go with/without


----------



## MRSTRONG

Stop the straps and go hardcore , get some death metal blasting on your mp3 and smash the fcuk out of it


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> Stop the straps and go hardcore , get some death metal blasting on your mp3 and smash the fcuk out of it


you mean I have to stop playing the carpenters???? :sad::no:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Yes mate no more on the top of the world looking down on creation , and more head banging slaying enemies and wanting to kill people Haha .

Or whatever gets you fired up .


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> Yes mate no more on the top of the world looking down on creation , and more head banging slaying enemies and wanting to kill people Haha .
> 
> Or whatever gets you fired up .


showing a little too much knowledge there big man.. lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Haha was one of my mums fave songs .


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> Haha was one of my mums fave songs .


mmmm.....


----------



## Rykard

argh!! overslept :-(


----------



## Rykard

well what a day..

plan was to work out (pull) the go to a craft fair at donington park which opened at 10:00 (25 mins up the road).

day started well when we over slept so didn't get to work out...did a bit of shopping then left about 9:45... arrived at 11:45!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1:45 to get from the motorway to the car park. Sees the organisers had sold loads of tickets and had underestimated how many people would turn up.. 'more people turned up than we expected' direct quote... the hall had got too hot and crowded so the emergency services halved the capacity - so even those with tickets didn't get in... absolute fiasco and a waste of a good day out....

anyways back to the good stuff

pull done at home which means I couldn't do chins..

deads - after warm up 70x5x5

bent over row 46x5x5

shrugs 66x5x3 - 76x5x2 with straps

hang hold 66 till failure hands gone not forearms..

are deads counted as lower or upper body for weight increases? +2.5k or +5k

protein + malto dextrin + l glutimine hour before

protein + glutamine after plus 50g of cocopops

dinner - chicken + baked potato

have a good rest of weekend..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Top stuff rich shame about craft fair , dead are lower so 5kg 

Bet that last bit cheered you up Haha


----------



## Milky

My grip gives on shrugging, usually around the 60 kg DB mark.


----------



## Rykard

.. and I also scraped the bar on my knee on the way down doh...

felt like I could have done more but that is the way I guess..

we're going back tomorrow to see if we can get into the show - earlier start though .. think it might kick off if the same happens again...


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> My grip gives on shrugging, usually around the 60 kg DB mark.


would love that to happen to me....


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard, have a good day and hope training goes ok for ya...


----------



## Rykard

morning flubs (and all)

cardio done - 20 t mill 20 hiit on the bike followed by protein+glutamine

and 20 mins later cocopops.

will have steak and eggs in about 45 mins

lunch is mackeral and salad

dinner is jacket potato as we're gong out tonight and don't have time to do anything proper...

have a good day folks.


----------



## Rykard

well yesterday ended not so good, stomach off since about 14:00 yesterday don't know whether it was the heat from the weekend or something i ate yesterday.. only had water till late last night - had a bacon sandwich, still don't feel right today, so no breakfast and no training this morning. will play tonight and see how that goes... hopefully get the push session tomorrow...

have a good day folks


----------



## MRSTRONG

funny you should say that ive had a dodgy stomach yesterday .

all i can think of was the 2 big bags of marshmellows the day before .


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard, hope your tum isn't too bad today...take it easy...


----------



## Rykard

cheers flubs - hopefully not, sticking to fluids till lunch then see how it goes... think it was the heat / dehydration over the weekend (donington fiasco) then training hard yesterday morning and maybe some dodgy milk at work... who knows we'll see...

have a good day too


----------



## Rykard

anyone point me in the direction of some sample daily/weekly menus? low carb...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> anyone point me in the direction of some sample daily/weekly menus? low carb...


try this mate it`ll take some tweaking but youll get there .

http://swole.me/


----------



## Rykard

cheers big man

ps

shouldn't you be working hard in class lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

haha early finish , gotta learn some holds tomorrow


----------



## Rykard

morning folks.

didn't play last night decided to eat and rest and get an early night (got 2 out of 3)

prepped some chicken / brocolli last night, got some noodles and bought a cheap small (1.4l) steamer from asda last week. going to try to cook some food later...

breakfast - coffee + protein+malto+glutamine

PUSH day

started badly - didn't have my water bottle with me :-(

workout

started with mil press in the rack - left outer delt was giving me a bit of gip but pushed through it (bad idea?) got 22 1/2 so will start at 25 next time..

then did dips rather than incline DBs - got my 5x5 at -77 so will ;lower; the weight next time - all reps nice and controlled slow down quicker up ... starting to feel a lot better and more controlled

then went to incline db presses - did a warm up set felt ok so carried on.. started on 22k this felt relatively easy so went to 24k got 4 good sets out and only felt my left arm going on the last 2 reps of the last set so will stick with 24k next time and see how it goes...

the did 3 sets of shoulder rotations - dbs going from down to up by rotating the shoulder - difficult to explain its a rehab exercise..

then did 3 set of face pulls ( i know it push day but wanted to see how the shoulder / delt felt) these were ok..

tried a light set of db presses but had no power in the left delt so left it at that.. I may go back at lunch to do some core work - see how I feel..

cocopops done

protein shake done.

coffee about to be made..

should I have some chicken/broccolli now? or a little later?

have a good day folks.


----------



## Rykard

what time do you guys turn in at night? how much sleep do you get?


----------



## MRSTRONG

7-8 hours for me .


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> 7-8 hours for me .


damn there goes late night movies...:-(


----------



## Rykard

mmmm chicken and brocolli (over cooked) with a smattering of bbq sauce..


----------



## Rykard

mmmm chicken and brocolli ( not over cooked this time ) with philadelphia and a smattering of hp sauce..

lot better with a little something on and not over cooked.


----------



## Rykard

tea last night chicken fajitas plenty of chicken/onions/peppers

woke up late this morning - left shoulder worse than yesterday, guess I shouldn't have done shoulders, rest feels 'nicely achy and tight'... so i guess the weights are getting to the right places..

breakfast - left over fajita filling and a couple of eggs.. didn't do any lunch so will wing that. not sure if i will play tonight cos of the shoulder but i will nip out in a bit and get some deep heat or something to put on it and see how i go... legs tomorrow so hopefully it won't affect that too much...

tea/dinner - homemade spag bol...

have a good day folks


----------



## 25434

Philadelphia?..pah! makes me throw....but it sounds nice withe BBQ sauce over it...last night I sorta ran out of supplies so I scrambled some eggs in a bowl and just plonked half a bag of spinach in it and stuck it in the microwave and I'm not kidding it looked like green rubbery sick....bleurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggghhhh...and the worst thing was I had to eat it cos I didn't have anything else in apart from the protein shake and I couldn't face another one of those...lol......doh! note to oneself: do the flippin shopping!! lazy mare...hahaha..

Hey Rykard..sorry i ain't been in so much this week..I've had a really busy time at work and I had something in my head that was making me think I should stop posting in peoples journals so it took me a few days to get round that one...all good now though, but time is short and getting shorter right now as I work in education and it's all getting a bit mental...still reading though, gotta keep up with "ma boys right"?..

Take care buster....


----------



## Rykard

no worries, I am a little circumspec about posting in journals for the sake of it, and generally only post when i feel I can be of assistance - whether it's training advice (lol), diet advice (LOL) or giving people a kick up the ass...

have a good day.


----------



## Rykard

it was philly with chives btw and with it melted over the broc was a little like cauli cheese.. actually worked better than i thought


----------



## Beklet

Rykard said:


> what time do you guys turn in at night? how much sleep do you get?


After 11pm usually, and 5-6 hours.



Flubs said:


> Hey Rykard..sorry i ain't been in so much this week..I've had a really busy time at work and* I had something in my head that was making me think I should stop posting in peoples journals *so it took me a few days to get round that one...all good now though, but time is short and getting shorter right now as I work in education and it's all getting a bit mental...still reading though, gotta keep up with "ma boys right"?..
> 
> Take care buster....


I hope you got rid of whatever it was......

You can make a decent cheese sauce with Philadelphia if you're not so good with a roux - just heat the cream cheese, add grated cheese till melted and pour.......


----------



## Rykard

what a crap day - issues at work meant i didn't leave till 8, didn't get a lunch break , nipped out grabbed sarnies and back, didn't play and have only just turned my phone off - sat here waiting for a call.. tomorrow will be sh1te too..

to top it all off I drop a catering size pack of foil on my foot - edge straight across my toes :-( - shoulder still hurting from yesterday :-(

well tomorrow is legs if I get up in time and can walk .....

off to bed now - that can't go wrong can it.......


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sounds like a crap place your work .


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> Sounds like a crap place your work .


usually not too bad - looks like a customer didn't follow process and got themselves in a mess....

--

coffee + protein+malto+glutamine pre workout

Legs -

couldn't squat as shoulder giving me too much gip.. no strength and struggling to raise above horizontal with any weight... so loading the bar was an issue.. so..

leg extensions - couple warm up sets

then 3x 10 with a 2-2-4 cadence - quads were burning

lying leg curls - as above - last couple of reps of last 2 sets were hard work..

then moved to the hip flexion machine to work glutes / hip flexors (sprinting) did 3 sets of 20 on each leg for the glutes and hip flexors - didn't realise my hip flexors were so weak, this also brought the core in to play too so that got a bit of a workout

then did 3 sets of 10 per leg static lunges with a twist (5 each side) hard to explain but in basically in a lunge position with arms out to the side and twist...

protein shake+glutamine and cocopops when i got back to the office

currently drinking a nice strong coffee waiting for more **** to hit the fan

have a good day peeps


----------



## MRSTRONG

good session rich .

its like a russian lunge twist .

im supping a nice black coffee as i feel broken and need a kick up the ass , meant to be packing dont tell wifey :lol:


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> good session rich .
> 
> its like a russian lunge twist .
> 
> im supping a nice black coffee as i feel broken and need a kick up the ass , meant to be packing dont tell wifey :lol:


was disappointed I couldn't squat - made worse by the fact the rack was free :-(

didn't have that whole body tired feeling you get from squatting but i did what I could...

don't worry your secret is same with me


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> was disappointed I couldn't squat - made worse by the fact the rack was free :-(
> 
> didn't have that whole body tired feeling you get from squatting but i did what I could...
> 
> don't worry your secret is same with me


haha 

yeah the feeling after a heavy squat session is unbeatable , love it .


----------



## Rykard

starting to feel a little more human - shoulder and foot hurting (ibuprofen taken) just had some bolognese left over from last night - hopefully by tonight I will be ready for the weekend and not be a grumpy git like last night... (over worked and over tired)


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard, just doing a Sunday swoosh...how are you today? not so tired? hope you got a good sleep...you can rest for a couple of days right? get your ooomph going again...sometimes we need to do that...take care fella...


----------



## Rykard

morning flubs - hope you're good.

shoulder(delt) still playing up - wondering if it's a recurrence of the impingment I had last year..

had a day out yesterday at Stow craft show - wasn't too bad got some nice bread from there and ate it with a nice chicken rogan josh...

planning to go gym later and see what i can train around the shoulder (delt)

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

just sorting out to do a pull session. delt is still iffy so it will not be deadlifts .. just downward pulling movements chins, pulldowns, maybe rows.. see how we go...I'llk also put in some rehab exercises

missus has just found that she can't log on to work from home so will have to go in :-(

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

workout done

Pulldowns to warm up x 2

assisted chins - 5x5 really struggled with my grip (esp right middle finger? I bent it sideways a while back and i think there may be some issues still)

bent over rows - 5x5 @45k will up next time - felt reasonably easy

seated row 5x5 with pause at the contraction 45k will up next time

Pulldowns 3x8 - 39k will up next time - grip starting to go - (forearms)

then I went into the rehab exercises for my shoulder

single arm negative pulldowns (10 reps 10 secs each rep) LxR x 3 sets

Internal Rotataions / External rotations / 3x10 each arm

facepulls 3 x 12 - need to check form on these on the tube - using rope pulling to my nose...

shoulder came through - think I need a longer warm up -maybe on the bike for 5 mins as I only really started to feel ok on the bors...

cocopops and shake done. now to the shower


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

cardio and a bit of core done..

pr workout shake - pro+malto+glut & coffee

3 sets of tabata on the bike work seconds/rest seconds x reps 20/10 x 8 15/15 x 8 10/20 x 8 sprint for the work part (up to 150 rpm) then rest then repeat - rest for a couple of mins between each block..

the did some core - high pull twists/low pull twists l/r 2 sets of ten for each side and height.

totally busted.

post workout - pro+glut shake

50g cocopops + priece of quiche + small piece of chocolate cake (someone birthday for the last 2) and a mug of coffee - still feel really hungry though... haver to wait for the chicken & broc & philly..

have badminton tonight so another 1.5-2 hours conditioning - then see how I feel tomorrow whether legs are on - trouble is the truck goes in the garage for service & mot wed night and will be there for a few days as it's closed on Friday - so not sure how i am going to get the big workouts in without transport for my kit and stuff....

anyways have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

chicken & broc done with a little HP,

got a banging headache think i need more water....


----------



## 25434

Hi Rykard...nice training sessiont there, hope the headache receeds..I didn't drink much water today and I have a slight headache myself at the moment...off to bed in a min.....take care dude...


----------



## MRSTRONG

some good sessions and badminton getting done looks good .


----------



## Rykard

getting there - shoulder is a pain in the ass , but it looks like it's the impingment again feels a bit better after the exercises yesterday - so couple of weeks and it should be back.

badders was a pretty good workout tonight..


----------



## Rykard

no training today, had to leave the truck off site so on foot..

will hopefully get a leg session in tomorrow.. truck at garage for service & mot .. so having to make alternate lift arangements - might even be on my bike on Friday


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard...have a good one, sorry for shortness of post....


----------



## Rykard

well all the planning has gone to pot...

garage says truck should be done today (service & MOT) so haven't trained as I may need to get away from work early to collect it, folks decided that they were going racing today and not tomorrow so the lifts are all over the shop ... argh!!!! I thought I had it all planned out - working out, lifts, collection of truck .... best laid plans and all that..

anyways - everyone else can train hard for me .. have a good day..


----------



## Rykard

right training today at lunch, as I still have no transport, not sure whether to do legs and then finish with the 1 mile+ walk to my lift tonight or push - but not sure where my shoulder is , i'm leaning towards legs with the finisher later..

chicken and broc x 2 is prepped..

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

this will have to be decided when i see what equipment I can get on.. i think


----------



## Rykard

legs sort of done, gym packed so did extensions / curls / adductor/abductor/hip extensions/flexion - the last four really to strengthen my hip groin area for movement... after work i've got a mile walk with my bags so that will be a nice finisher...

will do push tomorrow or sunday and may chuck some squats in too see how i feel...

food done - 2 chicken breasts and brocolli with chilli philly.. one of the breasts looked a little pink so i guess i needed to cook it longer.. chucked what was left ... fingers crossed..

shake mixed bring on tonight's bolognese and a nice glass of red - it's been one of those weeks and next will be worse...


----------



## Rykard

just got back from shopping - bit spooked. for the second week running someone has commented on the size / muscularity of my legs???? today - old bloke 'never seen anyones legs as big and muscley as yours, even those football players'.... what do say to that??? I don't think they're that big or muscular... (my legs that is)

no training today - was trying to get my bike sorted, just found the front brake is bust... don't know if i an get spare parts for them??

arghh


----------



## Rykard

new brakes ordered - decided on a complete new set of v brakes so i can get spares easier.

pulled my right shoulder whilst moving all the stuff round the garage. think i was over compensating for the left ... doh!!

will see how it is in the morning when i got to do push (minus ohp)


----------



## Tassotti

Compliments are nice....shame they are from dirty old men though


----------



## Rykard

though the diss on soccer players was quite funny (rugby fan myself)..

shoulder still very tight , will give today a miss and get back on track in the morning... no point in buggering both of them up.. wonder if i may have gone a bit heavy with the ohp last week.. looking at some rippetoe vids my form was way off, so will go back lighten up and start again.... or switch to DBs and go lighter with better form rather than chase the numbers ...

anyone watching the paralympics - some awesome performances... the after games show on C4 is soooo funny you've gotta watch it... pc? what is pc?

have a good day folks


----------



## Tassotti

Rykard said:


> though the diss on soccer players was quite funny (rugby fan myself)..
> 
> shoulder still very tight , will give today a miss and get back on track in the morning... no point in buggering both of them up.. wonder if i may have gone a bit heavy with the ohp last week.. looking at some rippetoe vids my form was way off, so will go back lighten up and start again.... or switch to DBs and go lighter with better form rather than chase the numbers ... :nono:
> 
> anyone watching the paralympics - some awesome performances... the after games show on C4 is soooo funny you've gotta watch it... pc? what is pc?
> 
> have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

that was a bad choice of phrase, I think i got my numbers wrong when switching to the olympic bar at the gym and stuck 20k on it, most i've done at home was 25k but on a smaller bar (5k?) - how much does an olympic bar weigh? but I meant to go back reevaluate the numbers and start slow again ..


----------



## Tassotti

oly bar is 20Kg.

No problem in reducing weight, but stick with the barbell


----------



## Rykard

ah.. so i increased the weight by 15-20 k then...

I also had my hands too wide judging from the vids.. so weight down and technique up..


----------



## Tassotti

yeah, hah that is a massive increase for OHP. Haha. Oops


----------



## 25434

hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Rykard...easy to make mistakes on the bar front, we have 4 bars in my gym and one of them is 15kg bar, not a 20kg, so it took me a while to figure that one out! doh! now have to check the width at a certain part of the bar to tell which one it is, looks a bit daft but..ya know...gotta be done to get those figures right...thought I was lifting loads before I clocked that little fact..hahahahahahahaha...durrrr....

Hope the coming week is kind to you...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Rykard...easy to make mistakes on the bar front, we have 4 bars in my gym and one of them is 15kg bar, not a 20kg, so it took me a while to figure that one out! doh! now have to check the width at a certain part of the bar to tell which one it is, looks a bit daft but..ya know...gotta be done to get those figures right...thought I was lifting loads before I clocked that little fact..hahahahahahahaha...durrrr....
> 
> Hope the coming week is kind to you...


I know but I am normally quite anal about that sort of thing and just remember stuff...

but my grip was way too wide so it was all a bit crap to be honest. will start again tomorrow morning and see how i go..

hopefully next week will be ok, there are only 3 of us in with 4 away....

hope your weeks good too.


----------



## Tassotti

Just go with the bar until you nail the form.


----------



## Rykard

push done

coffee to start.

squat rack was being used for benching - 50+ mins 2 guys pushing nothing!! should dump them out of the gym.. they were 'huge'...

anyways rant over ..

Incline db press 3 wu sets then 24k x 5 x 5 - first time i've done 24k for 5x5 felt strong resisted the urge to grab the 26s (which were just in front lol)

assisted dips - -77k x5 x5 again repped these out too. I guess the little enforced time off has been good.

then as the rack was still in 'use' i did single arm shoulder press - only used 12k but there is stil an issue with my left shoulder so I willm continue the rehab exercises on pull day and see how we go..

finished off with 'wood choppers' core exercise where you pull a cable from about hip height and twist with it... bad desc but did 4x10 each side moving the weight us as i hadn't done this before so will be sore later..

just had cocopops, protein shake & vits

now work :-(

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

Tassotti said:


> Just go with the bar until you nail the form.


couldn't get on the bar today, bench jockeys in the rack.. but I'm not sure I am able to twist my wrists enough to get in the correct position, I may try on the bar at home later - depending on what time I get home...


----------



## Rykard

morning peeps

no shoulder pain today, but ankle/foot/achillies still sore.. will only play tonight 2hrs ..

food sorted

porridge + protein

chicken breast + broc + philly x 2

homemade bolognese tonight

hopefully there won't be any issues at work today.

have a good day , stay strong and work hard


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n..that sounds like a good positive start to the day, whoot whoot!! thazzmaboi....I agree, stay strong and work hard...oh yeah!... :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

.. and my new brake set was despatched yesterday so hopefully i will be able to get back on my bike... not sure yet how to fit it round resistance training and badminton but we'll see how it goes.. first thing it to replace the brakes ... should be interesting never done that before...


----------



## Rykard

3rd feed done..

chicken/broc/philly

apple

nectarine

2 x protein cake ball things - off the omg baking thread..

still hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 25434

hummmmm.......just dropped in and had a good ole sit down on your comfy sofa with me feet on the coffee table waiting for your training report....humph!

oh well, I guess your busy resting biccies on your tum whilst staring lovingly at your new bike....hee heee...

Hey Rykard...just having a play whilst your out.....catchya later...


----------



## Rykard

hey flubs..

it's just brakes not a whole bike (yet) lol - and they haven't turned up :-(

had a pretty good badders session - wasn't going to push it , just a few games of mixed doubles but we had 1 newby and 1 previous who isn't that good so ended up sweeping up more than I wanted to, had some great games though, need to step up my conditioning I was not happy with my conditioning - the student who was coaching me is back at uni so I will get back in touch with her..

oh got pizza for tea as she had a migraine coming on so didn't want to cook.. she's having a few atm wish I knew what was causing them so I could help :-(

I will be pretty sore tomorrow so the pull session in the morning will be interesting - chicken just cooling down...

have a good evening you minx


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

back is really stiff this morning, but everything else is ok - go figure?????

will be doing back at lunch.. will do the same as last time probably - will leave the deads until the weekend to try to give my shoulder/delts a rest...

food sorted

porridge mix

chicken/broc x 2

cocopops for pot workout

homemade bolognese for dinner


----------



## Rykard

think i'm going to switch back to green tea too, see how that goes.. 2 coffees in the morning then green tea for the rest of the day.


----------



## MRSTRONG

I like the wave of cocopop eaters springing up lol people might think twice about it when they learn the main ingredient has human poo spread on it as fertilizer Haha

Think ill stick to my milk 

Looking good in here matey .


----------



## Rykard

lol

I am starting to notice the strength increases, just need to be wary of going too heavy too quickly... but that's always been my problem...

you fully recovered yet?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Just gotta keep it steady and in 6 months weights will be very good .

Getting there mate not 100% yet but next week will be 100% effort if I'm ready or not , its all in the head .


----------



## Rykard

I know - just want it now.. on saying that the weights are moving in the right direction (up and down lol)

just make sure you're fully rested before going at it again... you're playing with the big boys now so you need to be 100%

what M&F issue is GT in ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sure she said this month not sure when its out though .


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> Sure she said this month not sure when its out though .


will keep an eye out (in a non stalker kind of way)

anyways

abbreviated pull done.

pull downs as a warm up

assisted chins - really hard seem to be getting weaker on these?? could be down to the fact I played last night and my back was 'cramping' a little and my grip was crap

then did seated rows - upped the weight again and will do again next time - PB on these

pull downs as a finisher - 3 x8 then 2 x5 - grip wasn't too bad

the oly bars were both in use so I may do some deads and bor later at home... (or fix my bike)

food being eaten - cocopoops done, chicken & broc & philly half done


----------



## MRSTRONG

Just got rid of a stalker not after another lol

Good pb a point comes where every session a new pb is hit this slows over time but well done .


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> Just got rid of a stalker not after another lol


lol...

will keep plugging away, just got in touch with my badminton coach, she's back in a couple of weeks so will then get some conditioning work done again... then bring it on


----------



## Rykard

today's plan - cardio at lunch.. not sure what I'm going to do yet.. as I don't want to kill myself with legs tomorrow - or I could and do legs sat am...


----------



## 25434

Blimey Rykard! lolol at you bud...you sound like me this morning trying to decide what to wear!!! hahahahahaa.....have a good one...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Blimey Rykard! lolol at you bud...you sound like me this morning trying to decide what to wear!!! hahahahahaa.....have a good one...


what to wear is easy - black trousers/white shirt - as cheap and hard wearing as possible...

did have another thought as I drove in .. I could do deads at lunch if i can get a bar... 1/2hour of pure deads as i couldn't do them yesterday...


----------



## Rykard

looks like a late lunch ;-( we'll see how we go..


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard...hope you are okay dude and get some training in today...have a great weekend too...


----------



## Rykard

yesterday went totally tits up.. didn't get to train and didn't get a lunch or leave early and the meals were all over the place..

today is a bit better..

planned to do deads this morning and legs tomorrow, but driving in thought legs today and finish my bike tomorrow... get in a a couple of guys started using the rack for chest... 45 mins doing chest one guy was lifting way too heavy as the spotter was basically lifting the bar for him ?????

so i had started to warm up legs ext/curls/press and then saw they wouldn't be finished any tim esoon so switched to deads..

short bar

deads - 80x5 80x5 80x5 82.5x5 (pb) 85x5 (pb) felt strong weight felt heavy but form was good - left hand almost let go on the last rep of the last set

bor - 47.5(pb) x 5 x 5

finisher - farmers walk 20k plates 1 lap of the gym (200m?)

so all in all end up a pretty good workout, won't do legs tomorrow as i think I will be beat in the morning and have a bbq in the afternoon

Sunday off to a landrover show so will be out all day so Monday will be legs ..

cocopops done

shake done

coffee being done

'lunch' 3 hard boiled eggs, bit of cheese and last night left over chicken fajita filling (chicken/onions/ peppers) that will be heated up and poured over the cheese and eggs

I am toying with the idea of some cardio at lunch... will see how i feel..

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

morning flubs - I'm good , had a pretty good session. made up for yesterday. hope your good too.


----------



## Rykard

hard boiled eggs + cheese + heated up left over chicken fajita filling is really tasty.. fajita spices were hotter than last night lol

think I am just going to go for a walk round town at lunch .. feeling a bit too tired after this morning's workout.. will need to grab some more food too as eating late tonight (spag bol) as oh is getting her hair done - 2-2.5 hrs????? mine 10 mins with clippers...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Excuse to talk I think .


----------



## Rykard

lol - i presume your talking from personal experience there lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Haha I used to have hair to my shoulders lol


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> Haha I used to have hair to my shoulders lol


can top that , I was a 70/80s rocker - Bon Jovi, Def Leppard, kiss etc... hair to the middle of my back.. luckily no photos ;-)


----------



## MRSTRONG

Lol bon jovi


----------



## Rykard

i was young and the alternatives .. wham, duran duran, soft cell etc etc ... what would you do?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Get high lol


----------



## Rykard

weekend gone - no training bit iffy diet.

sat - replaced the brakes on my old mtb (cantis to vs) bugger of a job - not made any easier having to bend over at an angle after deads the day before lol, then a BBQ and stood watching the air display as the cosby show.

sun - lro show in peterborough - carried a loaded rucksack all day and walked what seemed like miles. got way too warm on both days but a good weekend. shame work on monday has to spoil it.

tomorrow - training - legs

food - left overs from today , smoked salmon , eggs , steak fajita.. or something such like.

hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## Rykard

woke up feeling like [email protected] - thinking too much sun over the weekend .. also think I'm on an internal course this week starting today) - buggered if I can remember...

so no legs this morning as it makes me slightly late for work... hopefully I can manouvre the course round working out and eating... fingers crossed..

have a good day folks..

and the missus is in bed with a migraine..


----------



## Rykard

well what a complete ar5e of a start to the week!!!!

course is tomorrow and wednesday.. so i could have trained this morning.. it's down as 9-5 but will need to see what time lunch break is... will try to do legs at lunch but that will depend on rack being available... go slightly early...

was planning on cycling in tomorrow (after checking the bolts tonight) may still do that .. at least I'll get some cardio in ...

porridge eaten, coffee about to go on - roll on another great week.....


----------



## Rykard

.... and i've just made a pot of fresh coffee with luke warm water... this isn't a good day.....


----------



## Rykard

right no training, been to get some bike tyres for this weekends ride out... will hopefully get to train legs at home tonight, and fix the bike and cook tea....mmm

methinks .. it might be legs in the morning...


----------



## 25434

Oh gawwwd! Rykard..I dunno who is going for the "poop work and training gone to hell" badge here, you or me! hahahahaha.....laters fella...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Oh gawwwd! Rykard..I dunno who is going for the "poop work and training gone to hell" badge here, you or me! hahahahaha.....laters fella...


joint gold I think lol


----------



## 25434

hee heee...I will have joint gold with you, or race you for the title? hehehehehe...

better start polishing me trainers...hahaha


----------



## Rykard

i'm cheating - bikes back in one piece, brakes tightened and working , new tyres on and bar ends adjusted...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> i'm cheating - bikes back in one piece, brakes tightened and working , new tyres on and bar ends adjusted...


:laugh:


----------



## 25434

Wotcha Rykard!! have a great day dude....


----------



## Rykard

quick update - on an internal work shop today and tomorrow - so don't have much web time...

legs done this morning..

wu

leg exts/leg curls/leg press/calf raises whilst waiting for the rack to be freed up..

Squats -

wu bar x 5 40 x 3 60 x 3 70 x 3

work 80 x 5 felt pretty strong so went to 85k for the next 4 sets this was a PB - next time will go to 90k ( I know it's a bit below everyone else but I gotta start somewhere and that is a total of 110k including the bar (ever the optimist lol ) )

rdl 5 x 5 x 40k

stumbled down the stairs to the changing rooms, somehow managed to get changed and shower . quads/glutes/lower back totally fried...

now sat all day in a workshop on the new software project I am working on...

have a good day folks.

flubs - you have a good day too.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Well done and don't compare your lifts with guys that compete those guys are whole different level but if you compare it to average gym goer your lifts are pretty good .


----------



## Rykard

... i am toying with the idea of cycling in tomorrow.. have another day of workshop and i need to do some training and I need to give the bike a test run and make sure my 'position' on it is ok (ala flubs - but not female bits lol)... but with badminton tonight I am mindful of the fact i may not be able to walk tomorrow.... mmm decisions decisions


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> Well done and don't compare your lifts with guys that compete those guys are whole different level but if you compare it to average gym goer your lifts are pretty good .


yeah I know, but I feel a bit of a 'fraud' on here - all the others guys (and gals) are pushing big numbers ..... but on saying that - there don't seem to be many people squatting/deadlifting in my gym, the form is pretty awful on pretty much everything else and I seem to be the only person recording their numbers???

and I am progressing so I can't be doing everything wrong...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Do it


----------



## 25434

Rykard...I'm just flying in quickly to say, and forgive me if I've got the wrong end of the stick, but don't pay any mind to what anyone else is doing in the gym or out of it. Focus on your own goals and sod the others. I went into two gyms on my own with no support and I just get my head down and I do what I have to do. Yes, there are times when I look at the other ladies who have much much better bods than me and I just sigh and think, oh god!!! I'm not working hard enough or I'm crap and all that...but I have to dig down and think about my own little goals, which frankly are small.....but they are mine and off I go..i grit my teeth and I lift my puny ickle weights in the midst of all the big guys laughing at me and I think...up yours!! (well, ya know, I think that very quietly cos I'm very afraid of well, nearly everything really..)..hahahaha...wuss....but I do it...and so must you mister...

c'mawwwwwwwn....dig deep, keep going and you will progress, and as long as you are progressing then all is good right? We can't all be lobbing big weights around, or walking round looking like Arnie on a good day...but as long as something is going on all is good right?

I've got an 'orrible feeling I've got the wrong end of the stick here cos I'm just shooting in really quickly in the middle of all sorts..but I don't want you to be getting down or anything..you've been a great support in my journal, along with Ewen and a couple of others and god knows I need it, even though it seems I don't at times......

laters dude...and sorry again if I need my bumps feeling...doh! can help it if I am a bona fida muppet!!! :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

hey flubs - you got the right end of the stick - I'm not having the best of days ;-(

will be better later (after work) but then worse (after badminton lol)


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> hey [Redacted] - you got the right end of the stick - I'm not having the best of days ;-(
> 
> will be better later (after work) but then worse (after badminton lol)


Hey there, me again..sorry...just saying...again...doh! that I often feel that I should leave this forum cos I'm not doing a comp and don't have any aims really other than to keep training and change my bod for the better. I read the other journals and I wonder why I'm here at all, with my stupid blabberings in my journal and all that....but Rykard..you must stay and you mustn't feel a fraud at all cos the guys on here lift you up when you're down...I only have a few in mine but the ones who do comment really keep me going when I feel that I am pants..and they will do the same for you too.....don't let the "other" stuff in life drag you out of training cos I find it keeps me going...I know...I know..what a sad ole duffer i am...but it's true...anyway, enough claptrap from me...

and I hope you do feel better within yourself later, and I hope you get a good battering at badminton so I can make you feel worse by telling you what a GREAT FANTASTIC session I had!! hahahaha...cough...sorry....NOT...:laugh:

Now stop chatting so much! you're putting me off my fab day at work.. :death:


----------



## Rykard

thanks flubs - what would I do without you?

have a good evening (not) lol


----------



## Rykard

my day carried on... cut my thumb in the first game - god knows how.. managed to smack my partner in the nose with my racket ooops, got home and the take away was late.. ( oh was cooking but a vital ingredient was not bought)...

hopefully tomorrow will be better


----------



## Rykard

I'm alive !!!!!! yeah..

cycled in this morning only 3 miles and down hill . but the bike held together... bit of a rush this morning as i was about to leave and realised I hadn't packed any clothes ( now known as 'doing a flubs' :tongue: ) ..

my left achiles / ankle is a little sore, will know better when I get home tonight after the uphill portion on the way home...

anyways in a meeting all day so catch you later - have a good one


----------



## Rykard

it's raining - enough said :no:


----------



## Rykard

it spotted heavy for about 2 mins then stopped, then in another 5 spotted again then stopped, then about 1/2 mile from home when I thought I had got away with it the heavens opened - got home looking like a drowned rat....

but the bike stayed in one piece and I made it home ok... felt better than this morning barely stopped as I caught all the lights (why does this happen when you need a rest?)

have a good evening folks..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Haha


----------



## 25434

"doing a [Redacted] hey"...humph...:laugh: I can just see you schlooooping in, dripping like a wotsit from the rain..BUT...I bet you felt great after you copped a hot shower and had some food right?....oh yeah! that's the best bit...


----------



## Rykard

hot shower was good, washing up and cooking tea as oh still has a migrainy thing going not so good...

push tomorrow am , may be badminton tomorrow night - split thumb not healing up and really sore like a paper cut, so may step down this week... see how it is


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard...quick hello, catchya later tonight..hope that thumb is okay...you can get plasters that help healing? they have got some sort of silver stuff in'em..I've used them before..may help...or sudocreme...about a quid from chemists...used on babies bums and stuff but really really good for healing...I use that too...errr...not on my bum though..:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

goood morning peeps..

didn't feel any effects from the bike - if you know what i mean lol

push done..

ohp - watched some rippetoe vids - dropped the weight right down and concentrated on form..

ended up with long bar + 10k for 5x5 - arms in tight banging the weight straight up and back.. couldn't check my side form but it looked ok from the front...will up the weight 2.5k next week..

Incline DB press - was a little concerned i would be off these having already done the ohp - but picked up the 26s (PB) and did 5x5 lost the left arm a little on a couple of reps when a cute female walked in front of me - what? I'm only human lol but was pretty good - not sure whether to stay at 26 for the next week or go up..

then onto assisted dips - 77 x 5 x 5 strong on all sets will reduce the assistance next time..

protein shake

1/2 chicken breast

left over chicken/bacon/cheese buritto with bbq sauce warmed up in the micro - this was really nice ;-)

not sure if i'm playing tonight - need to tape my trhoumb but oh is suffering with migraines/bad headaches this week and is coming home and go to sleep - so I am cooking and if i play we won't be eating till late which i don't want...

not sure what to do tomorrow... toying with cycling in again - but I will need to sort out some dry kit though...

have a good day all


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> r sudocreme...about a quid from chemists...used on babies bums and stuff but really really good for healing...I use that too...errr...not on my bum though..:laugh:


which so begs a question (ducks and runs to the naughty step)


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> which so begs a question (ducks and runs to the naughty step)


humph! yes! get on it for at least 5 minutes...hahahaha...I used it on a burn when I decided to throw myself on the BBQ earlier this year!...lol...tsk tsk..you chaps! :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> humph! yes! get on it for at least 5 minutes...hahahaha...I used it on a burn when I decided to throw myself on the BBQ earlier this year!...lol...tsk tsk..you chaps! :laugh:


lol - BBQ & skin not a good combination ...

will tape it up - it's more annoying sore than anything else but it's on the pad of the thumb right where I grip for back hands.. it wasn't too bad earlier in the gym - gripping hard opened it up slightly but other than that ok...


----------



## Rykard

feeling pretty crappy still, something was amiss yesterday - couldn't eat at lunch and had to force tea down... felt hungry but had no appetite... and got stomach cramps later

just had some tea for breakfast - done a bit of apple for later, will not eat anything and see how I go, may have a bit of lunch may fast till tonight...

no training planned - might go on the turbo when I get home later see how I feel. tomorrow I plan to do a pull session so hopefully me body will kick back in properly...

sorry to be a grump - have a good day folks


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> feeling pretty crappy still, something was amiss yesterday - couldn't eat at lunch and had to force tea down... felt hungry but had no appetite... and got stomach cramps later
> 
> just had some tea for breakfast - done a bit of apple for later, will not eat anything and see how I go, may have a bit of lunch may fast till tonight...
> 
> no training planned - might go on the turbo when I get home later see how I feel. tomorrow I plan to do a pull session so hopefully me body will kick back in properly...
> 
> sorry to be a grump - have a good day folks


Bloopin 'eck rykard! you're not being a grump dude...we all have our down days, or when things just ain't pulling together...you just gotta go onto automatice pilot, do what you can and get through it till your mind is in a better place and your body will follow that...honest..  ...you and I seem to be in synch a bit this last couple of weeks, lol...injuries, heads going off on one..must be the way the moon is in the sky and the sea not quite rolling in correctly right?....

Come on dude, get some good sleep this weekend, makes a lot of difference, chill out a bit, good food, fresh air and who knows, you might rocking and a rolling for next week....it will pass...honest it will...have a good one.... :thumb: ...gwaaaaaan...you know you wanna right?....hahahaha


----------



## Rykard

I know flubs it's just annoying had a good push session and I was feeling good till yesterday lunch , went to the chinese buffet and then started feeling [email protected] - don't think it was the food I was eating, but the chicken I ate the previous night/for breakfast might have been questionable....

I have a planned bike ride on Sunday with some friends from badminton,so I think I'll take today as a rest day...

don't know what to have for tea though.....hmmm decisions decisions


----------



## Rykard

pull day done this morning

deads 5x5x85 on the short bar

assisted chins -82 x5 x5 - forearms pumped way up

seated rows 59k x5 x5 (pb)

pulldowns 45 x 3 x 8

bent over rows 5x5x50 - used straps as my left hand grip had gone completely at this point - is it better to use an oh grip or uh grip (yates row)?

finished of with a bit of core

woodchoppers low to high l/r 3x10

shower shake & a full english...

now about to watch the rugby and hopefully not fall asleep lol

was a pretty good effort - felt weak at the start but it still came together... just need to start working on the fat loss..

have a good day folks


----------



## MRSTRONG

Different grips Target the muscles in different angles so try alternating every few weeks .


----------



## Rykard

porridge done, just sorting out kit for the bike ride later.. nice bit of cardio ;-)

have a good day


----------



## Milky

what kind of bike mate ?


----------



## Rykard

on old(95/6) rigid scott mtb quite heavy compared to my merida hybrid. going down a few canal paths with some friends I play badminton with...

I plan to start commuting to work when I can sort my workout schedule out..


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> on old(95/6) rigid scott mtb quite heavy compared to my merida hybrid. going down a few canal paths with some friends I play badminton with...
> 
> I plan to start commuting to work when I can sort my workout schedule out..


Loved all that off road stuff mate.

Too old now, cant handle the bad weather.


----------



## Rykard

i thought you were younger than me (42) - it should hopefully be quite easy - 2 other bikes are 700c hybrids so it can't get that bad..


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> i thought you were younger than me (42) - it should hopefully be quite easy - 2 other bikes are 700c hybrids so it can't get that bad..


I am 42 mate but l work outside in all weathers so my tolerance for the cold is withering.


----------



## Rykard

fair point , I'm a desk jockey, so suffer the other way - not being used to it (or hard physical work)


----------



## Rykard

.. which is why i struggle to make good gains as I go too hard and get ill or injured... slow and steady ..


----------



## Rykard

right off out now

catch you all later (hopefully) - back is starting to tighten up from yesterday yeah!!!


----------



## Rykard

just got back - one word OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we did 21 miles on the road mostly up and down hills. I haven't done more than 3-4 miles for about 15 or more years....

there was one large hill 700m elevation in about 1/4 - 1/2 mile? that I really shouldn't have rode up - thought I was going to pass out at the top - just couldn't breathe..

but I survived to tell the tale... I am 'reliably' informed by my co-riders that this is probably the hilliest route they do... thanks peeps -a bit of warning next time ...

off for a nice soak now...


----------



## Rykard

feeling rough this morning - not so much sore just no energy and lethargic... hope is picks up a bit when I get some food in me...

have some stuff to do at lunch - so will try to get on the turbo when i get home...need to tweak the bike anyways as I twisted the rear wheel slightly pushing up the hills yesterday...

legs tomorrow so I have to recover!!!!!

have a good day folks - train hard - rest hard


----------



## 25434

Twenty three thousand miles on the road?...eoouuuffff....Rykard...you just made me want to go and lie down in a dark corner...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Twenty three thousand miles on the road?...eoouuuffff....Rykard...you just made me want to go and lie down in a dark corner...


tbh got home and nothing really ached I was just really tired.

have a good one too flubs


----------



## Rykard

** Philly Update** the spring onion and black pepper is rank - far too black peppery

just forced down chicken/broc/philly


----------



## Rykard

2nd portion of chciken & broc done - couldn't stomach the philly so had it with a bit of bbq sauce..

not sure about tonight's food - thinking may omlette or fritata?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> 2nd portion of chciken & broc done - couldn't stomach the philly so had it with a bit of bbq sauce..
> 
> not sure about tonight's food - thinking may omlette or fritata?


*FRITATA FRITATA FRITATA FTIRTA FORTATOFRUITATO*...OoH BOY THAT'S HARD TO KEEP SPELLING!...LOL


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> *FRITATA FRITATA FRITATA FTIRTA FORTATOFRUITATO*...OoH BOY THAT'S HARD TO KEEP SPELLING!...LOL


you know the omlettey type thing - chuck a few things in a pan, whisk some eggs and chuck them in too...


----------



## Rykard

legs - gonna be tough - still recovering from Sunday??? I am sooooo not as young as I used to be lol

food

2 x minute steak / boiled eggs / philly (sweet chilli) about 10:30ish and 13:30 ish

bolognese after badminton (which I hope is going to be fairly easy tonight)

have a good day folks


----------



## MRSTRONG

You know badders will be tough Haha


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard...you just gotta gird your loins dude and grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!

I normally reserve this lion roar for Ewen but ya know.....I'm willing to let the secret out here to give you a lift :blink:

:laugh: have a great day Cap'n....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Rykard...you just gotta gird your loins dude and grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I normally reserve this lion roar for Ewen but ya know.....I'm willing to let the secret out here to give you a lift :blink:
> 
> :laugh: have a great day Cap'n....


thanks flubs..

was an ok session - rack was occupied again (grrr) so ended up doing extensions/curls couple of sets then a triple drop set to finish . Then moved to do som ehip flexion/extension - hips/glute work for sprinting ... and then finished off legs with some glute hip raises? with a 15k plate across my hips 3 sets of 15 with a pause at the top.. these seemed easy so may need to review the tube to make sure I'm doing it properly..

then did a bit of core woodchoppers? from hi to low 3 sets of 10 moved the weight up each time as I hadn't done these before...

chugged a shake and just finished my coocpoops..

still feeling hungry - steak may come early lol

have a good day..


----------



## Rykard

coffee done, quietly praying that the caffeine will perk me up - if it doesn't it's going to be a looooooooooooooooooooooong day....


----------



## Beklet

What is it with the Philly? All the interesting flavoured ones are reduced fat 

If you go to the Polish section, they have full fat cream cheese with chives which isn't bad but isa bit 'moussey'


----------



## Rykard

i'm eating reduced fat ones (have approx 20k to lose) and they mostly taste ok.. on saying that we got some nice blue from yorkshire that is soooo good on steak or burgers...


----------



## Rykard

steak/boiled eggs warmed up in the micro with a tbsp of low fat philly on top - tasted nice..


----------



## Rykard

think i've over done it tonight :-( - right arm/elbow aching - right hip/glute/groin not feeling too clever - hopefully nothing serious :-(


----------



## Rykard

broken :sad: :thumbdown: right hip/glute is really painful - can't put any pressure on it walking up stairs.. popping the pills .. I'll have to see how it goes.. docs aren't that good when it comes to sports injuries..


----------



## 25434

Oh Rykard...you are in trouble aren't you? I had a great tip from my osteopath who sorts out all my injuries (of which there are many due to my enthusiasm of all things I shouldn't prolly be doing lol). He told me about some stuff called Bio-Freeze and it works on a hot/cold basis (don't ask cos I have no idea just repeating what he said)....it's a gel thing in a tube and you just put it on and leave it. It goes really cold, then really hot and I can really feel it working..it does take some of the pain in the muscle away. It does cost a tenner though, but you can buy it at the boots/superdrug places. I have ditched other stuff now for this cos I feel it really helps.

The other thing you could try is a bath in epsom salts? stay in the bath for about 15-20 mins....it makes you sweat like anything but it eases the muscles no end.

Does it feel like a trapped nerve pain? cos I get sciatica since an accident of mine, lol! and I have a great excercise I was shown to ease the muscle to relief the pain. If you think it might be that I can try to explain the move to you?

Take care dude...


----------



## Rykard

it feels more like a badly bruised right glute, but when I move the leg side to side it hurts more than front to rear (if you see what i mean). It's not a sharp pain its kinda dull... I took a couple of ibuprofen this morning and it's feeling a little better - so will take a couple para in a bit and see how it goes... will have a look for for this bio-freeze stuff - just need to convince the oh to rub gel into my ass lol...


----------



## Rykard

leg almost ok, but started getting early fluey symptoms yesterday - i'm falling to bits.. dosed up on vits.. and having another day off training . will try to sort some vids out of mt squat/dead/military press form...


----------



## Rykard

god I hate being Ill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti

get well soon Rich


----------



## Rykard

cheers Tas - just as I was starting to make progress :-( - vits/supps/plenty of food & water = back on feet soon - off next week so oh isn't happy..


----------



## Rykard

on the mend .. another day off recovering..

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

right things learnt this week...

1) riding 21 miles on the road on an old mountain bike with off road tyres when the furthest you've road for 20? yrs is 3 miles is not the best idea. (Sunday)

2) if you do a long ride .. give yourself time to recover..not jump into a leg workout and a long badminton session 2 days later (Tuesday)

3) eat more food to recover

4) go to bed earlier - you've seen all the movies yor're watching time and time again - if not that's what sky+ is for...

any more anyone can think of?

I'm not at work next week, don't know how i will fit workouts in as parking will be an issue...i park at work normally..

I plan to try to fit a session (maybe 2) in over the weekend - more likely 1 on Sunday as we're out all day on Saturday...

I need to get on top of a sensible diet plan - so that will one of the jobs for next week - feel free to post me a couple of weeks of meal plans 

anyways - enough of me/this - have a great day..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ride to the gym 

As for meals I eat everything I can lol


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> Ride to the gym
> 
> As for meals I eat everything I can lol


might try riding..

yeah but I'm trying to loose weight..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> might try riding..
> 
> yeah but I'm trying to loose weight..


Exactly I have no control over my portion size lol

Try low carb approach like our lass she has whole foods with veg like fish spinach asparagus or meat with broccoli , keep carbs around 100g and high protein to keep you going .

Perhaps one of these gurus would be worth their money as it fills the gap you have on the diet front .


----------



## Rykard

will have a look at the low carb stuff and take a wander over to diet and nutrition and post something...

just need a point in the right direction as i just seem to meander aimlessly at times....


----------



## 25434

Hello Cap'n Rykard...you having a food fuddle? Oh lawwwwdy! between the two of us we make a right pair don't we? hahahaha....

I did pay someone to write a diet for and when I followed it 100% it was a bit successful, a weeeeeeny bit, but then when I went back with a few questions it would have cost me a million squid to get an answer so now I just go online and see what everyone i doing. Also I tweaked it myself so I could eat SOME stuff I actually liked...

Happy weekend dude..


----------



## Rykard

Just watched Quantum of Solace - good movie - Craig really is the best bond isn't he..


----------



## 25434

Yes he is, but oh my is he one helluvan ugerleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........bleurrrrrgh....yak! and double barrrf....

errr...is that okay? i was holding back a bit.... :blink:

:laugh:


----------



## Milky

Whats the prob with diet mate ?


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Yes he is, but oh my is he one helluvan ugerleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........bleurrrrrgh....yak! and double barrrf....
> 
> errr...is that okay? i was holding back a bit.... :blink:
> 
> :laugh:


most of the other action hero / agent types are too pretty though...

- - - Updated - - -



Milky said:


> Whats the prob with diet mate ?


completely lost track of what I am doing .. need to go back to basics and start again I think.... worked in with when I am training as this has changed in the last couple of months...


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> most of the other action hero / agent types are too pretty though...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> completely lost track of what I am doing .. need to go back to basics and start again I think.... worked in with when I am training as this has changed in the last couple of months...


Basic is best, how are you doing things now ?


----------



## Rykard

got back from rockingham country faire - got a few bits, then had a nice lunch and ice cream and a walk in the sun at Foxton Locks.. now getting ready to watch the rugby and then an Indian..


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Basic is best, how are you doing things now ?


badly lol.

i've lost track of everything..

the plan...such as it is ..

gym resistance Monday/Wednesday/Friday.. but I am struggling to recover from Tuesday / Thursday nights badminton sessions to have a good session the day after...

i am trying with food -

training days

coffee/shake before training

shake / cereal after training

chicken/broc/philly 10:30 ish & 13:30 ish - struggled with this last week as was ill .

evening meal - been takeaways as been home late or ill - or bolognese..

the weights are coming up slowly, but the weight is not coming off me.. I think i need to stick more cardio in there or change the resistance a bit... I enjoyed the bike ride last weekend so I am thinking of doing a bit more cycling at weekends..


----------



## Rykard

just got up, feel tired last night's curry not sitting too well... should be push day... was thinking last night of trying a more circuit based full body resistance routine as I want to get back to strength/conditioning if that makes sense?

was thinking something like..

bike warmup

then for 20 reps

leg press

leg ext

leg curl

chest press

pec deck

shoulder press

lat pull down

seated row

wood choppers?

then repeat a couple of times. When get to 20 reps up the weight for next time...

based around machines as this would make it easier to get workout done . This would be 2 or 3 times a week - then at the weekend when I've got more time for the workout/recovery may do a squat or deadlift session

I also plan to start cycling a bit more so would do this at the weekend so may alternate this with the weekend strength session.

what do you think?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Give it a blast see how it goes that's the only way .


----------



## Rykard

will give it a go tomorrow - see how it goes.. not at work next week so will have time to 'mess' around a bit in the morning


----------



## Rykard

just woke up, changed the alarm ..we'll need to change the station back as this one doesn't work lol. absolutely peeing down here, this means I would have a trek to the gym in the rain as I can't park at work as i'm off this week and the car would get boxed in...so get the stuff together to take to the tip and maybe some barbell work on the drive.. see how the rain is blowing later.

right hip/glute still not right but i'll keep an eye on that ..

have a good day and stay safe out there..


----------



## Rykard

up reasonable today. stuggling a bit now it's darker/colder in the morning :-( - has anyone used a sad light to wake up to?

got opticians app later, then off to GO to look for some more walking shoes/bike rack pack maybe a new jacket, then maybe decathlon too... had planned to go up to sheffield to look at some bikes at planet x - but decided I should probably be riding more before I get a new one...

I am planning on doing some either deads or squats on the drive later maybe get a vid of form too to post up (be gentle) ...

got badminton later too so a better day than yesterday..weather is a bit drier than yesterday so hopefully it will stay that way..

have a good day folks..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Yes get a video up


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> up reasonable today. stuggling a bit now it's darker/colder in the morning :-( - has anyone used a sad light to wake up to?
> 
> got opticians app later, then off to GO to look for some more walking shoes/bike rack pack maybe a new jacket, then maybe decathlon too... had planned to go up to sheffield to look at some bikes at planet x - but decided I should probably be riding more before I get a new one...
> 
> I am planning on doing some either deads or squats on the drive later maybe get a vid of form too to post up (be gentle) ...
> 
> *hi Rykard, these dark mornings are pants aren't they? I don't like it much, I have to drive 8 miles to get to the gym at daft o clock and this morning I just took one look at the rain and wind etc and just wanted to get back under the quilt...lol....anyoooo...looking forward to the vid...I know they are a bit nerve wracking due to what people say, but I always think the postive stuff and the help you get is worth the risk...until ewen sees it and tells you you're sh1te......:laugh: :laugh:...(Ewen if you're reading, it was a joke...honestly ...)...I didn't really go and sit with a bag over my head for several days after that at al..nope...not one bit...hahahahaha....I'M KIDDIIIIIIIING!!!!! hee hee...sorry Rykard, just being naughty in your journal...he'll never see it...shhhh...our little secret right?....take care dude and have a good day...*
> 
> *
> got badminton later too so a better day than yesterday..weather is a bit drier than yesterday so hopefully it will stay that way..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> have a good day folks..*


oops! I replied inside your quote...durrrrr...hahahaa....


----------



## Rykard

yea got the web back properly.... for now...

didn't get to the gym or badminton yesterday - spent the day mooching round sporting goods stores , having lunch and going to the garage (where ended up chatting to the owner for too long about landies) and lot track of time

just supping a coffee whilst reading about full body workouts which I think I am going to switch to for a while - to try to shift some weight - 2/3 fb sessions and a squat/deadlift session at the weekend.. I could do with some guidance on full body workouts but i'll get something figured out

initial thinking..

bike warm up

15-20 rep for lower body

leg press

leg ext

leg curl

12-15 for upper body

pec deck/chest press

pulldowns

seated row

woodchoppers x3 (low to high/middle/high to low)

do it in a circuit 2 or 3 times

I think that should pretty much hit everything. If time allows I may finish off with some cardio...

anyways have yourselves a great day.


----------



## Rykard

can't believe this weather - just looked out and it's throwing it down again... decided to sack off training this week as I'm off and it's not fitting with getting jobs done. I will investigate and take advice (perlease) on full body workouts properly... and get a good routine in place for next Monday.

i know i am a lilylivered, yellow bellied pinko (would say girl but flubs and Jane40 <and a few others> would slap me )... but I need to get my head into this properly.....otherwise I won't carry on. I had good results with fullbody a few tears ago but can't find the routine - and I can't fully remember it, but is was similar to the above post...

be gentle.....


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> can't believe this weather - just looked out and it's throwing it down again... decided to sack off training this week as I'm off and it's not fitting with getting jobs done. I will investigate and take advice (perlease) on full body workouts properly... and get a good routine in place for next Monday.
> 
> *
> i know i am a lilylivered, yellow bellied pinko* (would say girl but [Redacted] and Jane40 <and a few others> would slap me )... but I need to get my head into this properly.....otherwise I won't carry on. I had good results with fullbody a few tears ago but can't find the routine - and I can't fully remember it, but is was similar to the above post...
> 
> be gentle.....


 WHATEVUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR......:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

How about using a barbell something like this .

Squats

Lunges

Ohp

Power cleans

Deadlift

Press ups

20 reps each 1 min rest between circuits .

Lunges is 20 reps a leg .

Ohp is push press .

How's that ?

- - - Updated - - -

4 sets of .


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> How about using a barbell something like this .
> 
> Squats
> 
> Lunges
> 
> Ohp
> 
> Power cleans
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> Press ups
> 
> 20 reps each 1 min rest between circuits .
> 
> Lunges is 20 reps a leg .
> 
> Ohp is push press .
> 
> How's that ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 4 sets of .


Would I use the same weight for all sets / exercises or go heavier on the squats and deads for example?

thinking I can do this at home too..


----------



## MRSTRONG

I would start with an empty bar and see how you get on if you have two bars you can make one heavier than the other .

But the idea is to complete one circuit with minimal downtown hence the order , give it a go I used to do something similar and I was fcuked lol


----------



## Rykard

2 bars is what I was thinking, as well as 'i will be slightly tired at the end'...

how many days a week would you suggest?


----------



## MRSTRONG

2 with an upper lower split on another 2 days so 4 in total .


----------



## Rykard

I presume the upper / lower split i would do 5x5 still?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> I presume the upper / lower split i would do 5x5 still?


That's your call mate .


----------



## Rykard

argh!! internet is up and down at the mo.. damn hard to research anything :-(

went to the space centre yesterday - spent about 4 hours walking round.. well worth a visit...

diet wasn't too bad -

breakfast - smoked salmon/egg

mid morning - sausage roll

lunch - jacket pot + chilli + cheese / small piece of cake

dinner - sea bass / mash pot / peas

didn't drink enough. i find it really difficult to drink enough when not at work. there's no structure to my day so forget...

today?

got a few jobs to do around the house, will have a go at the circuit routine later and see how that goes..


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard. Happy weekend to you...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Rykard. Happy weekend to you...


back at you flubs - anything planned?


----------



## Rykard

Morning all.

back on it today.. hard work getting up this morning lol

going to switch to a full body routine fro a little while to get back into training regularly.. see how it goes but I need to get the weight down

will update later..

have a good day


----------



## Rykard

did full body but will be tweaking it

lower body 20 reps upper 15

leg press

leg ext

leg curl

chest press

seated row

shoulder press

3 circuits of the above..

didn't get a good feel on leg press may swap for something else.. just good to be back in the gym

got to work and found i had left my laptop at home - first time ever... blame the oh though as we had words this morning - love it when you go back to work after holidays :-(

have some ham salad wraps for lunch - but starving now so they may not make it to lunch lol..

have a good day..


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumbup1:Ah the dreaded first day back post holidays...:cool:

Not been in for ages but just popped in now to see what your up to and it sounds like your doing good if your doing the circuits.......

Keep going mate..

x


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumbup1:Ah the dreaded first day back post holidays...:cool:
> 
> Not been in for ages but just popped in now to see what your up to and it sounds like your doing good if your doing the circuits.......
> 
> Keep going mate..
> 
> x


built some good strength on ppl 5x5 but the weight is 'creeping' back on, so i thought I would switch to fullbody circuit and see how that goes.. I am struggling to fit recovery in with playing badminton... but we'll find a solution in the end..

good to see you back training consistently - how's everything?


----------



## Rykard

didn't feel too bad this morning - got a nice all over ache..

1st coffee done

lunch prepared - ham/philly wraps and tuna/philly wraps

just about to have my porridge+ coffee

lunch workout will be core

3 variations of wood choppers low to high/mid/high to low then depending on time may do some HIIT cardio..

tonight is badminton for 2 hours followed by homemade bolognese..

have a good day folks..

ps

not 100% convinced on the fb workout but i'm going to stick with it for a few weeks making small adjustments as I go..

my broadband at home is still a little flaky - making research into it a pain in the backside..


----------



## Rykard

well changed it up (or down lol)

decided to do a 10 min triathlon - rower/bike/xtrainer 10 mins each... holy cr*p i didn't realise i was sooo out of condition...

currently sat here supping a protein shake eating wraps dripping everywhere.. i think i will need to be spoon fed dinner tonight after badders lol


----------



## Rykard

played tonight -pretty good session some new faces.. problem came at the end - warmed down a bit then started to stretch out.. went to grab my left ankle to strecth out left quad and the whole left side of my back from neck to glute cramped up... chugged rego and protein and planty of water and it's starting to loosen up... :-(


----------



## Rykard

rest day today

porridge

chicken breasts

spag bol

have a good day


----------



## Rykard

chicken has gone down well... heated the already cooked and sliced into quarters chicken breast in the microwave, smeared a little (20g) philly on a wrap then put the chicken on and topped it off with a little bbq sauce... one at 11:15 and one at 13:45 .. worried now I will be hungry later..

depending on how I feel when I get home, I may do a bit on the turbo trainer... still feeling 'crampy' though...


----------



## Rykard

woke up aching this morning , right glute very achy. decided to not risk a workout this morning but to brave it at lunch - will try to do a full body but i'll see how busy it is and may adapt depending on what is available...

do you ever get used to working out early in the morning? those that train in the morning - have you found yourself to be stronger if you workout later in the day?

have a good day - thanks for reading


----------



## MRSTRONG

i train later on so im full of food and more energy then i come home and fall asleep lol


----------



## Rykard

I am staring to think about switching my training to later - lunch or after work. esp. with the mornings drawing in too (i know that's wimping out) but I also feel like i can't always 'give 100%' as i don't have the energy... maybe leave cardio in the morning? but then there are arguments for/against fasted cardio... .. decisions decisions..


----------



## Rykard

didn't train yesterday - got stuck at work and then ended up doing dinner as oh had a migraine.

feel drained today.

gonna 'run the world' at lunch (db exercises squat/sholuder press & deadlift/upright row) 20 mins of pain - then see about doing a 'proper' heavy workout tomorrow..

have a good day


----------



## Rykard

well went this morning - squat/ohp & deadlift/upright row - used a bar that was marked 15 which I assume is 15k... made it to 15 mins then died - right glute/lower back spasmed :-(

obviously need to work myself back in a little bit easier...

hope everyone's having a good saturday


----------



## Rykard

quick update..

the previous workout hit more than i thought was aching all weekend, have managed to get the fluey thing gong around the office (am off today spluttered around the office yesterday) and have done something to my left heel/ankle/foot it is really bruised and hard to put weight on..seems to go up my achilles from my heel and forward along the sole of my foot.... have taken Ibuprofen and rubbed gel on it this morning... if it's no better tomorrow will go to the docs..

once back in the gym I will be on a push to lose weight - so any input is well received... I have lost a lot of conditioning and gained weight and I need to sort this out...

have a good day folks


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard...poor you, flu and injuries and stuff...and...put on weight and lost conditioning hey? ya know what Cap'n? I was kinda thinking I was reading my own journal for a minute!!! oh lawwwwd! we must be some sort of twins somewhere in the ether...lolol.....

Come on dude!! onwards and upwards...next week, both of us, ready to rock and bet that flub down!! errr??...when I say beat that flub down, of course I don't mean...cough....moi! [Redacted]ter...I mean flub on the bod..oh dear...that sounds worse..

okayeeeeeee...I'm now backpedalling fast I as I can outta here before I really say something weird....

Take care mister..come on now...you an me against the forces of nature right? hee hee...or at least our poop willpower......grarrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhh...that's my lion roar, ya know? motivation? cough, or something like that..I think..errmm..?? leave now? what right now?

ok

:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

good to have you back Flubs.. I think??

back at work , not 100% by a long shot but daytime tv is worse... cold stuff is rescinding but foot is still v painful. dosed up on paracetamol & vits.. foot rubbed liberally with ibuprofen gel... and currently on a cushion ...

looks like i will be off training for a few days so am restricting food intake a bit and drinking plenty of green tea...

have a good day folks..


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...how we doing today? okay? feeling a bit better..might we have a bit of comeback trail on Monday? c'mawwwwwn grrrahhhhhh.....we are tiggers!!! I mean tigers..hahahaha...

Have a great weekend Rykard, take care dude..


----------



## Rykard

morning flubs, still feeling grotty - days consist of eating/working/sleeping at the mo.. any spare time at home i'm sleeping. foot is improving - trying to keep my weight off it and walk as little as possible - hopefully will be back on something on monday... light cardio probably see how I feel..

not another tigger fan lol... have a good weekend yourself.


----------



## Rykard

does anyone know of a good gpp routine? I want to get a mix of conditioning and strength... but will need to start slowly..


----------



## Rykard

morning folks - still feeling full of cold this morning - didn't help having to drop the folks off at 6:15 to catch a coach to Jersey... will stay pumped up on vits.

I am restricting my eating to breakfast and dinner with a little bit of fruit for lunch... not feeling too bad but i'll see how it goes....


----------



## 25434

morning Rykard, you need to eat some decent stuff if you have a cold. Kiwi fruits have a lot of Vit C in them, more than oranges and stuff. Eat some decent carbs so your bod can find the energy to fight the bugs, and don't eat dairy food cos they encourage the body to produce muscus (dunn if that's the right spelling)...take care Rykard, hope you start to pick up soon. x errr...nothing pervy meant by the X by the way, pretend it's from your Auntie Winnie from Africa and all that...okay?..I don't do flurty gurty stuff...you're safe from my attentions at all times, just so you know...


----------



## Rykard

i've just had my porridge with fruit.. will be having an indian tonight - chicken something or other...


----------



## Rykard

still feeling ropey, foot/ankle not right still better but not right, going to try some cardio on the bike tomorrow.. won't play tonight... mjust about to have my porridge.. lunch is bacon and romain lettuce dinner is lamb tagine..

sorry there's no training notes again..

have a good day folks..


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> still feeling ropey, foot/ankle not right still better but not right, going to try some cardio on the bike tomorrow.. won't play tonight... mjust about to have my porridge.. lunch is bacon and romain lettuce dinner is lamb tagine..
> 
> sorry there's no training notes again..
> 
> have a good day folks..


Rykard, when you feel right again you can start training, don't worry 'bout the not posting. we all get that too, (me for instance, doh! ) just make sure that you eat well and get your strength back and don't go overboard so that when you do start training again you haven't slid aaaaaallllllll the way down the eating track that I did, and then start beating yourself up cos you did it, (oh yeah! that would be me again, feckin' hypocrite that I am)...hahahaha..

Hey you..take care and don't EVEN think about giving up on your training! don't do it...don't make come and chase you down, just don't..


----------



## Rykard

I know - gonna start easy with the bike - cardio and foot exercise.. then see where I go from there... prob at lunch so i get good sleep in the morning..


----------



## Beklet

Soup is good - meaty soup, hot food, I swear by brutal chilli dishes when I have a cold. Thai red curry is a favourite - all those good fats from the coconut milk yum!


----------



## Rykard

well been to the docs, seems i've got an infection that isn't going away .. so got some pills ... hopefully that will sort everything and I will be back into everything...


----------



## 25434

Oh rykard!! you is proper job poorly then, buggerit!! I had lined up some cheeky girl stuff to make you feel bad for not training....SOD!

So now I'm sulking with you for spoiling my fun, humph! sheeeesh!

Ahhhh well...

Seriously though, I'm sorry to hear you are actually ill, and it's good in a way that you know so you're not feeling that you are just being a bit crap on the training side right?

I prolly could have put that a bit better but couldn't think of how to term it....doh! You'll be right as rain soon, i'm sure of it, take care cap'n R....x


----------



## Rykard

I know I always do a proper job lol.. doc reckons 72hrs for the pills to start to take effect which puts me into the weekend. probably for the best as my left foot is still not quite right so staying off it is a side benefit. she also tested my urine - not diabetic or anything so that's good too..

have a good day folks.. train hard for me lol


----------



## Rykard

on the plus side my new tyres arrived last night to i can fit those over the weekend and can start to ride into work on a couple of days a week (great plan)


----------



## Rykard

breakkie done - buritto - grill acon, bit of cheese, scambled eggs and a squirt of ketchup.

starting to feel human again  - planning to squat and deadlift at home tomorrow and try to get a vid up so you guys can pull my form to pieces....

foot starting to feel better too, staying off it is obviously working....

have a good day all..


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> breakkie done - buritto - grill acon, bit of cheese, scambled eggs and a squirt of ketchup.
> 
> starting to feel human again  - planning to squat and deadlift at home tomorrow and try to get a vid up so you guys can pull my form to pieces....
> 
> foot starting to feel better too, staying off it is obviously working....
> 
> Yayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! the cap'ns on his way back..whoot woot :thumb: :bounce: :clap:
> 
> Back on board with his "t'internet buds" whoopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....good on ya rykard...laters dude...gotta be somewhere...x
> 
> have a good day all..


----------



## 25434

Oh sod! I did inside your message...ffs! I'm so cool ain't I? :no: :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Oh sod! I did inside your message...ffs! I'm so cool ain't I? :no: :laugh:


wouldn't have you any other way lol


----------



## Rykard

wouldn't say fully back just yet, but on the way :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

work total pain at the mo.. haven't got time for lunch let alone the gym... getting home totally frazzled :-(

will try to drag myself out in the morning - but i am playing badminton tomorrow night (first time in a month) so that may not be a good idea...

will see how I feel later - need another holiday or a better less stressful job (who doesn't lol)


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> work total pain at the mo.. haven't got time for lunch let alone the gym... getting home totally frazzled :-(
> 
> will try to drag myself out in the morning - but i am playing badminton tomorrow night (first time in a month) so that may not be a good idea...
> 
> will see how I feel later - need another holiday or a better less stressful job (who doesn't lol)


Hullo!! DO NOT drag yourself out of bed on your first day up and running if you are playing badders tomorra night.....do one or the other, not both....

Right then! now I've given you the benefit of my wisdom, I'll butt out...


----------



## Rykard

i literally don't know what day of the week it is... wasn't until I was walking round getting some air that I realised it was thursday tomorrow.. ;-( may egt on the bike for '30' mins (as long as my butt will allow) tonight..


----------



## Rykard

quick update...

having the first badminton session for about a month tonight - not looking forward to it .. hopefully I won't be in too bad a state tomorrow. if i can move in the morning i will go and do a session..

Sat -we're going to a craft show at towcester race course so will struggle to do much on saturday - sunday going to try to drag the oh out for a 'hike' ..

catch you later


----------



## Rykard

survived didn't do too badly... lost 4-2 but i ran out of energy after the 4th game (2-2) and got cramp in my neck before the last game.... tomorrow morning will be interesting.....


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard, how are you feeling this morning? heeee heeee (cackles wickedly)...got achey bits? hahahaha.....have a great weekend...and...are you fit to start gettin stuck into some gggggrrrrrrrrrrinding training now?.....take care mister, and thanks for popping into mine regularly by the way...I do appreciate it...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Rykard, how are you feeling this morning? heeee heeee (cackles wickedly)...got achey bits? hahahaha.....have a great weekend...and...are you fit to start gettin stuck into some gggggrrrrrrrrrrinding training now?.....take care mister, and thanks for popping into mine regularly by the way...I do appreciate it...


morning flubs (and everyone else)

I feel surprisingly good - pecs ached a little and my lats a little now but apart from that pretty good. hopefully no doms tomorrow lol.

whats the 'grinding' training lol - didn't bring my kit today as i parked off site as i want to get away early (nightmare week as you've had too) and was thinking of doing a bit on the bike later 20-30 mins easy cardio... just to work up a sweat. sat is out as we're all over the place but will try and get a resistance session in on sunday...

think i going back to push/pull/legs methinks, I couldn't work out a reasonable routine that worked everything in the time available with the equipment I might have available.

have a good day folks.. and flubs - hopefully today's a better day than yesterday.. :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Enjoy the bike mate, I love mine.


----------



## Rykard

when i say 'bike' I mean turbo trainer - haven't ventured out on the road yet.. that's the next step commuting - when i figure how to get kit and lunch in ther right place at the right time without using a trailer..


----------



## George-Bean

Yeah I understand, when I go work on mine its a huge rucksack job. We move from The Towers Hospital up to the General Hospital in March, cant wait as there are showers there that we can use, Ill be able to get a real sweat on in the mornings and it wont matter.


----------



## Rykard

no showers at work, just have to wipe down wipe wet wipe type things... and shower in a can (deoderant lol)


----------



## Rykard

thanks for the rep/sub - it's not that exciting in here - but i try to do something.. I tend to lurk around other journals picking up tips tbh


----------



## George-Bean

Yeah, I like journals though, you get good insight.


----------



## Rykard

woke up feeling [email protected] - really tired - hate this clock shifting stuff always messes my bodyclock up...

today's plan - go to gym at lunch and do some resistance training - thinking Pull as this will give my legs longer to recover if i do legs on Friday... with a core/cardio session tues/thurs...

had my coffee and porridge... and everything was going fine until the work emails started... ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's going to be another long week....


----------



## 25434

Rykard, hey there mister, you gotta shrug off the work crap, I know how it goes believe me. I could happily flush myself down the bog to australia with some of the people I work with but I do like my job so ya know, I breathe deep and carry on lol.

The changing of clocks is a right pain in the arras, I don't know why they continue with it really, sigh...anyhoo..makes no difference to me as I get up in the dark and I get home in the dark so unless I go out for lunch I don't see daylight at all, well, through the window, like a prisoner....crying and pressing my cold snotty nose against the panel etc etc...:laugh:

Have a good day, flol!! laughing as I type cos I can see you're not! hahahaha.....


----------



## Rykard

cardio workout done

15 mins on the rower

15 mins on the bike

died...

gym was too busy to get any sort of good pull workout done...will do in the morning instead.. and maybe give the badminton the elbow tomorrow.

lunch done

cottage cheese, low fat coleslaw, 2 can mackeral and a couple of hard boiled eggs - looks disgusting but tastes ok...

chugged a shake

now about to have a pecan danish picked up cheap at the weekend

re work - my query has been sent to the customer and my other idea has been agreed... sanity is starting to prevail...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Rykard, hey there mister, you gotta shrug off the work crap, I know how it goes believe me. I could happily flush myself down the bog to australia with some of the people I work with but I do like my job so ya know, I breathe deep and carry on lol.
> 
> The changing of clocks is a right pain in the arras, I don't know why they continue with it really, sigh...anyhoo..makes no difference to me as I get up in the dark and I get home in the dark so unless I go out for lunch I don't see daylight at all, well, through the window, like a prisoner....crying and pressing my cold snotty nose against the panel etc etc...:laugh:
> 
> Have a good day, flol!! laughing as I type cos I can see you're not! hahahaha.....


I would love to naff off to australia or new zealand but theres KILLER spiders down there.....


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> I would love to naff off to australia or new zealand but there spiders down there.....


FLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!! heee heeeee....WUSS....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> FLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!! heee heeeee....WUSS....


'KILLER' spiders and heights.... what can I say? :w00t:


----------



## George-Bean

I dont mind spiders so much when I travel, its scorpions that scare me.


----------



## Rykard

feet and ankles ached this morning.. so going to do the pull session at lunch...

breakfast done - porridge eaten... tea done, coffee about to go on...

lunch - tuna, coleslaw, cottage cheese, cucumber, tomato, hard boiled eggs - kinda mixed up.. looks gross but tastes nice...

planned pull session - deads, bent over row, pull ups, seated row, maybe pulldowns ....

have a good day folks..


----------



## Rykard

gonna see if i can make room in the garage to do deads/squats at home.. it will be a tight squeeze but i'll have a go at the weekend..


----------



## 25434

*GOOD* Rykard!!!! wahaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeeeee..... :clap:

and we're off....whoot whoot....good man....


----------



## Rykard

workout done...

deads - 10kg down only got 70k x 5 x 5 on the short bar

bent over rows 40 x 5 x 5 on the short bar

and pull downs 45 x 8 x 3 / 45 x 5 / 52 x 5

grip gone forearms pumped up to f***

hands sore the bar rotated on the deads/bor as the plates aren't balanced so made my calluses(sp?) painful

could really feel my core on the deads - so will be a wreck tomorrow - think badminton may be off tonight as i could barely hold my fork to eat lunch and am struggling a bit to type here lol

can someone remind me why we do this?

laters


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> can someone remind me why we do this?
> 
> laters


Cos Dear Cap'n Rykard, we don't wanna be great big blubbery fatties barely able to put our own socks on without face planting on the floor cos of the downward pull of our stomachs?

orrrrrrrrr.........to prevent sudden onset heart attack?

orrrrrrrrrrr..........keep our joints supple so we can throw some moves on the dance floor?

oorrrrrrrrrrr........it's better than drinking ourselves to death in the pub?

ooorrrrrrrrrrr........to preven having to wear mahoosive crimpolen trousers from the ole peoples shops cos normal trousers don't fit up proper?

orrrrrrr....so we can get into the xmas season and eat our heads off knowing we've worked hard up until that time so we can!!! cough...or is that just me?

errrmmmm.....will be back when I've thought of some other stuff..:laugh: :clap: :bounce:

We are fit, we're not fat

We love chicken in a bap! :laugh: oh well, I don't eat baps but ya know on short notice it's all i could think of....SO SUE ME!!!! HAHAHAHAA


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Cos Dear Cap'n Rykard, we don't wanna be great big blubbery fatties barely able to put our own socks on without face planting on the floor cos of the downward pull of our stomachs?
> 
> orrrrrrrrr.........to prevent sudden onset heart attack?
> 
> orrrrrrrrrrr..........keep our joints supple so we can throw some moves on the dance floor?
> 
> oorrrrrrrrrrr........it's better than drinking ourselves to death in the pub?
> 
> ooorrrrrrrrrrr........to preven having to wear mahoosive crimpolen trousers from the ole peoples shops cos normal trousers don't fit up proper?
> 
> orrrrrrr....so we can get into the xmas season and eat our heads off knowing we've worked hard up until that time so we can!!! cough...or is that just me?
> 
> errrmmmm.....will be back when I've thought of some other stuff..:laugh: :clap: :bounce:
> 
> We are fit, we're not fat
> 
> We love chicken in a bap! :laugh: oh well, I don't eat baps but ya know on short notice it's all i could think of....SO SUE ME!!!! HAHAHAHAA


think that about covers it - thank you flubs :thumbup1:

and so eloquently put ... **note to self - there's educated people reading the journal - check spelling and grammar **


----------



## Rykard

morning folks..

a little stiff this morning (only to be expected)

breakfast done, coffee about to go on...

planning on cardio/core at lunch.. tabatat squats then some plank work..

got my annual review before it - which is general a little chat - do what you do and keep doing it etc...

food tonight - left over chicken with onions and 'saute' potatoes..

have a good day folks

and ..... train hard....


----------



## George-Bean

tabatat squats?


----------



## Rykard

4 mins of cardio

body weight squats - 20 secs as many as you can - 10 secs rest repeat 4 times... i sometimes repeat this 3 times if doing it on a bike but increasing the rest periods as i go so wk/rest = 20/10 15/15 10/20


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard, nice session there, well done and it's lovely to see you back in the mix too...I was worried that you were about to do a runner....good comeback ..whoop! :thumb:

By the way, hope the review goes well at work. I do them here too cos I'm the boss but I hate doing them, and I don't like doing mine either, lol. Berluddie work! gets right in the way of my social life..:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Rykard, nice session there, well done and it's lovely to see you back in the mix too...I was worried that you were about to do a runner....good comeback ..whoop! :thumb:
> 
> By the way, hope the review goes well at work. I do them here too cos I'm the boss but I hate doing them, and I don't like doing mine either, lol. Berluddie work! gets right in the way of my social life..:laugh:


thanks flubs - too heavy to run lol maybe waddle till my ankles give out. the reviews are pretty much a formality nothing really gets said and the raises / bonuses (if given) are decided elsewhere really... i agreee about work getting in the way of everything lol..


----------



## Rykard

Doms is starting to kick in - my lower back is starting to 'scream'.... think the cardio and core session will become a slow gentle walk round town... feel a bit of a wuss tbh - but I guess I need to work my way back in slow and steady...

push session tomorrow though...

but I am going to make a concerted effort to get there early as I am 'playing badminton' in the evening... - roughly translated as standing waving a racket around...


----------



## 25434

Nothing wrong with a good solid walk Rykard. I was at one point nearly 15 stone and before i was brave enough to go into a gym that is how I got rid of the weight, just a ton of walking so don't think you're being wussy...the important thing is to KEEP doing something right?..you know it...of course you do...


----------



## Rykard

I know - it's just frustrating... 15 st would be great at this point lol haven't weighed myself for ages.. weekend job..

might suggest i small hike at the weekend to the oh... see how that lead balloon goes down lol


----------



## George-Bean

keep moving, calories in/calories out. its all about maths n motivation.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> I know - it's just frustrating... 15 st would be great at this point lol haven't weighed myself for ages.. weekend job..
> 
> might suggest i small hike at the weekend to the oh... see how that lead balloon goes down lol


Rykard!!!! you sound a bit negative mister! I am NOT NOT giving up on ya!! and that is why you're here right? to get some help and stuff...well, you can do this and once I've got you to chase out that NEG monster you will come on leaps and bounds...right? now go and stand in front of the mirror and give yourself a good long stare and TELL yourself you WILL do this and you CAN do it. tsk! don't make me come up there and bust your choppers buster!!! just don't make do that!!

right...Leicester....where's me map...:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Rykard!!!! you sound a bit negative mister! I am NOT NOT giving up on ya!! and that is why you're here right? to get some help and stuff...well, you can do this and once I've got you to chase out that NEG monster you will come on leaps and bounds...right? now go and stand in front of the mirror and give yourself a good long stare and TELL yourself you WILL do this and you CAN do it. tsk! don't make me come up there and bust your choppers buster!!! just don't make do that!!
> 
> right...Leicester....where's me map...:laugh:


yes ma'am... negative thoughts gone!!! It's always tough the first few workouts back... i thought i could pick it up quicker than I have , currently sat here with my forearms, glutes, lower back (erectors?) and traps aching - which means i was doing it right yay....

ps - iou a rep (or 2)


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> yes ma'am... negative thoughts gone!!! It's always tough the first few workouts back... i thought i could pick it up quicker than I have , currently sat here with my forearms, glutes, lower back (erectors?) and traps aching - which means i was doing it right yay....
> 
> ps - iou a rep (or 2)


lol...achey glutes! snap...hahaha...and no, you don't owe anything mister...I don't work that way...keep your reps dude...

SEND MONEY! :laugh: :laugh: kidding....kiddding.....

serious...

not serious...

serious :mellow: :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

gooooooooooood morning folks ...

push this morning..

Incline DB press wux3 wk 5x5 dropped to 20k as not done it for 3 weeks - was slightly too light but did 10 reps on the last set ..

Assisted Dips 5x5 - -77 ddi all 5 sets - last time i struggled on this so was happy to get all the reps out will reduce the assistance next time.

sinle arm db press - went easy on these as I have had problems with my shoulder in the past - did 5x5 10k for the first 2 sets then 12k for the last 3 - on the last set repped out at 10 on my left and 12 on my right..

finished there....

forearms are still on fire, core still feels like i've been beat with a bat...lower back is better but traps/upper back is aching nicely .. I guess the pull session worked well..

was going to do this session tomorrow morning as i'm playing badminton tonight buy remembered this morning I have a dentist appt in the morning so won't be able to get a session in - in late so probably won't get a lunch break... so today was a bit of a rush - but glad I went - may not be tomorrow lol but atm happy..

legs will probably be early sat (which gives me time to rest)

have a good day folks..


----------



## George-Bean

They should still be nice n sore for work on monday then ;-D


----------



## Rykard

proper doms usually gets me 36 hrs later... almost to the minute lol...


----------



## Rykard

just fell off the wagon.. absolutely starving so had to endulge in a chinese buffet .. didn't have too much crap - but needed the energy for the game tonight...

homemade spag bol for dinner...


----------



## 25434

Well bloopin' done Rykard. I feel proud of you. GERRIN!!


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Well bloopin' done Rykard. I feel proud of you. GERRIN!!


the mad bit is i am starting to like the veggies :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> the mad bit is i am starting to *like the veggies* :confused1: :confused1:


Oiiiiii...STOP talking 'bout me like that!

:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Oiiiiii...STOP talking 'bout me like that!
> 
> :laugh:


..... off to naughty step.... in my own journal too :sad:


----------



## George-Bean

When you make home made spag bol, brown off the mince, put it in a colinder and scold the fat off the meat with a full kettle of boiling water, wipe out the fat from the pan with a kitchen towel and carry on as normal.

Don't buy spag bol sauces, use a can chopped tommys, 1 garlic clove and one oxo cube (makes the same flavour) you can add a tickle of salt or gravy powder when its done for desired taste. (have you seen the orange fat when you wash the pots after shop bought spag bol?) Also when your pasta is ready chuck it in the pan with the meat mix and stir together! yeah baby!


----------



## Rykard

almost do that, don't always take the fat out as there isn't much as we buy either extra lean or get my folks to mince a joint for us, then add carrots, onions, can toms, puree, passata, garlic, italian herbs, hendersons relish and sometimes a glug of red wine.... usually comes out ok, better after being frozen though..


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> just fell off the wagon.. absolutely starving so had to endulge in a chinese buffet .. didn't have too much crap - but needed the energy for the game tonight...
> 
> homemade spag bol for dinner...


Good man, fill your face matey....

Jammy bastard... :lol:


----------



## Rykard

well tonight's badminton session was good and bad...

bad - found I had't got my ankle braces so decided to play with no supports or braces. this was the first tie for may 12 months I have played with no ankle supports or compression shorts.

good - managed the whole hour played pretty well and did't have too many aches until the point I got annoyed when the opposition started scoring wrong ... imagine the hulk - "don't make me angry you would like me when I'm angry" - I went on a tear and started playing a 'little' harder .. think I am going to be a little achy tomorrow.

but all in all a good night - really happy I survived playing 'naked' ... bit annoyed about the dentist tomorrow - but may be a blessing in disguise as i will have to rest tomorrow...

have a good night folks


----------



## Rykard

Morning folks

don't feel too bad this morning, doms from the push session feet and ankles ache a bit but overall pretty good. kinda glad i've got an excuse not to train today though lol

have a good day folks

traaaaain hard


----------



## George-Bean

Just been to the meat n fish market, picked up some bits. I dont bother with the rotting veg market though, been stung their with crap stuff too many times.


----------



## Rykard

oops forgot today's food

breakie porridge + the usual stuff

lunch - cottage cheese, coleslaw, cucumber, toms, tuna , 2 hard boiled eggs... struggling to eat it at the mo as my mouth is a little sensitive from the dentists this morning.

dinner - no idea... nothing out and the oh is in one of those 'i don't know' moods...


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykkkerrrrrrrrrrs...have a good day mister....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Rykkkerrrrrrrrrrs...have a good day mister....


good morning Flubs you too - hope you're feeling ok


----------



## George-Bean

Saturday, ya! Whats going down today Ryk?


----------



## Rykard

morning all

legs in a bit then a large breakfast , shopping , before settling down to watch the tigers game .... and the shepherds pie.... shouldn't read the other journals lol


----------



## Rykard

legs done .. managed to time it just right - got pretty much straight on to the squat rack - yeah!!!

leg ext 32.20 wu

squat

wu bar.5 10.5 20.3 30.3 40.3

wk 60.5 65.5 65.5 65.5 70.5 finished off with 40.20 rest/pause was pretty hard towards the end (weights don't include the bar - will have to sort that at some point)

RDL 40.5 x 5

calf raises 93.20 93.20 100.15 100.20

and just to finish

leg ext 25.20 x 2 ss with (thought I was gonna chuck at the end of the second set )

leg curls 25.20 32.30

then sat on the bike for 5 mins to flush a bit of the lactic out

showered, chugged a shake then went for a full english

legs are starting to feel a bit heavy now - really looking forward to tomorrow 

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

forgot to tell you about an interesting piece of information I picked up at work from on of the 'women who go to the gym' ( been going a couple of weeks )....

'women train with light weights and lots of reps' - fact!!!

tried to have a conversation to discuss - but she wasn't having it.... facepalm time... what can you do with these people?


----------



## Rykard

thaks for the rep GB - don't really deserve it yet... but I'll get there...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> thaks for the rep GB - don't really deserve it yet... but I'll get there...


Yes George!!! stop bleeepin' reppin Ryykers!! lazy burrrger..humph.....:laugh:

just playing Rykard, just playing.....nice session there, well done...and ahem....light weights and lots of reps? what? hahaha..

actually there is a case for that depending on what your goals are, but that's not the only thing that women can do, as is proved by the many ladies on this sight who do differently. I sometimes do that myself if I'm feeling a bit weak or have tired myself out on the main stuff that I do. I see what you mean though. A lady at work tells me every week without fail that she is utterly exhausted with having to lift 2.5kg dumbells in her cardio class at the gym...she keeps telling me I should go and get fit???? :lol: she had no idea at that I do go to the gym and do what I do...bless....

actually, I just thought...that's not a compliment is it? lol the fact that she thinks I don't work out...:laugh: :laugh: oh dear! how depressed do I feel right now...hahahahahaha....

Have a good Sunday Rykard. Better get to the gym and look for those 2lb dumbells....pft..hahhaha


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Yes George!!! stop bleeepin' reppin Ryykers!! lazy burrrger..humph.....:laugh:
> 
> just playing Rykard, just playing.....nice session there, well done...and ahem....light weights and lots of reps? what? hahaha..
> 
> actually there is a case for that depending on what your goals are, but that's not the only thing that women can do, as is proved by the many ladies on this sight who do differently. I sometimes do that myself if I'm feeling a bit weak or have tired myself out on the main stuff that I do. I see what you mean though. A lady at work tells me every week without fail that she is utterly exhausted with having to lift 2.5kg dumbells in her cardio class at the gym...she keeps telling me I should go and get fit???? :lol: she had no idea at that I do go to the gym and do what I do...bless....
> 
> actually, I just thought...that's not a compliment is it? lol the fact that she thinks I don't work out...:laugh: :laugh: oh dear! how depressed do I feel right now...hahahahahaha....
> 
> Have a good Sunday Rykard. Better get to the gym and look for those 2lb dumbells....pft..hahhaha


I know - I cornered the one who got a pt and said wtf... and she agrees - weights/reps depending on goal - the other one is basically a know it all cow who 'exercises really hard' and eats small salads - excuse my language..

couldn't be ****d to get into a debate , I've probably forgotten more than she'll ever know lol, did think of mailing her some links but then thought why should I? the attitude was spectacularly aggressive ...

so goona look through my emails (340??) then go and look in the garage...

roast beef for dinner 

have a great day all


----------



## Rykard

forgot to add.. doms aren't too bad this morning - just ache all over - calves are probably the worst lol...


----------



## 25434

Oh sod! you just remined me that that I didn't work my calves this week...uh oh!...I'm doomed..hahaha


----------



## Rykard

you're doomed to a life in purgotary with no calves.... on saying that, they didn't look that bad in the 'work' pic last week - heels should give them a daily workout?


----------



## Rykard

on saying that I've always had big calves from when I was younger - basketball and cycling = 19.5" calves (just measured and they're 19" cold ) will have to give them a regular blast and post on the calve thread...


----------



## 25434

19"...jeeeeeeesh! dat is big dude...


----------



## Rykard

i'll have to sort out a leg shot sometime..

I think I'm small/weak but I think I compare myself to the wrong sort of people.... what do they call it bodydismorphia?

doms has started to set in (36 hours lol)

will see how i feel in the morning - thinking of core/cardio


----------



## Rykard

morning - hope everyone is good.

stiff this morning legs/core - decided to go to the gym at lunch and see what I can do - it will be either cardio (30 mins) or core...

plan on doing chest tomorrow...

food

coffee done

porridge made - oats/sultanas (small handful)/teaspoon pb/pro-10 choco whey/milled nut mix/chopped banana

lunch - 150 cottage cheese/150g coleslaw/tomatoes/cucumber/2 hard boiled eggs/4 leaves romiane lettuce

dinner - chopped up left over beef/onions/pots sauted in a pan with a little oo and some spices (tastes better than it sounds lol)

have a good day folks


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard, have a good one.


----------



## Rykard

feel strange at the minute... like i'm bouncing and raring to go, but my legs are shot (doms) not sure what to do at lunch now... don't know whether I could manage a circuit cardio session .. core feels like it's cramping .. so maybe a push session?

argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! decisions decisions


----------



## Rykard

well did a bit at lunch

20 mins xtrainer

10 mins core - planks/walking planks/dying flyes/seal kicks/supermans and such like..

feel totally wasted now - legs tightening up again... need a nice massage ...


----------



## George-Bean

Or a red hot bath!


----------



## 25434

Have a bath with epsom salts..it will really help with the sore muscles...or my utter fave....biofreeze....well done Rykkers! well done...


----------



## Rykard

morning folks.

Push session done - all weights up and all felt easy????

Incline DB press wu x3 24x5x5

Assisted Dips -73k - 5x5

OHP Bar + 10k x 5 x2 upped weight to 15k then did 3 more sets of 5

was going to finish there but did 3x8 of single arm standing shoulder press with 12k - struggled with these last time but nailed them easily (flubs rubbing off on me - doing extra work lol)

shake done

cocopops done

lunch - cottage cheese/coleslaw/mackeral/2 hard boiled eggs/toms/cucumber

badminton tomight for 1 1/2 hours

then left over shepherds pie.

weather report (for reps) cold, bright but dry.

have a great day folks


----------



## Rykard

getting the mid morning energy drop now.. ;-(

lunch is 2 hours away... already had fruit...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:



> getting the mid morning energy drop now.. ;-(
> 
> lunch is 2 hours away... already had fruit...


morning Rykard. You should maybe try some almonds or walnuts with your fruit so that you are getting some protein down cos from what I've been told the fruit on it's own is a bit of sugar hit? or something like that so won't satiate your hunger...but...I also read that apples are carbohydrate too..err...oh lawwwd! I'll stop there cos I don't have a clue really...lol..durrr...I have almonds though with my apple at about 10ish...seems to help...have a good day dude...


----------



## Rykard

food mmm, feeling a bit more alive... for a bit .. probably need more food too...


----------



## Rykard

well all good tonight too, ran out of energy and felt it in the ankles a little towards the end in a tough game , but fingers crossed it look a lot better than before...


----------



## George-Bean

I love mackeral, a delicious fish.


----------



## Rykard

it was straight out of a can lol.. nothing special- tbh i think i prefer the tuna mixed in with it..


----------



## George-Bean

splash of malt vinegar on the canned stuff bretherin, you tried it?


----------



## Rykard

nope it came in tomato sauce, so poured the sauce away and chucked it in..


----------



## Tassotti

cocopops !!! and then you crashed from sugar - hmm connect the dots


----------



## Rykard

hasn't happened before, think I just need to eat more.

felt rough when I woke up this morning - swimming head and sick... but feeling better after a shower. no planned training today..

have a good one folks


----------



## Rykard

shephards pie was nice last night too, little melted cheese on top - lush


----------



## Rykard

anyone done any kettlebell stuff?

thinking I might try it for a bit of cardio/conditioning

pretty much ran of steam playing last night

use the 5x5 ppl to get some strength and kbs to get a bit of conditioning

unless anyone thinks this is a really bad idea


----------



## George-Bean

I like my kettlebells, to be honest I ought use them more, can rip it up good with them. Those renegades kill me with only 7.5kg.


----------



## George-Bean

I bet they are great for grip too!


----------



## Rykard

should be pull day today, got a pain in my nose/sinuses the bit in between my nostrils feels really bruised and it is eminating? outwards making my face 'ache'. decided to have a proper breakfast steak and eggs and try to get a session in at lunch.

took some vit c and multi so hopefully can stave off anything serious

on my own in the office at the moment, my department has been moved downstairs, but I don't have a phone down there so am billy no mates for a bit.. it's quite handy as it's nice and quiet lol

catch u laters


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard...sounds like you're coming down with somethiing else now...flippin' eck!! you need building up dude.....

On the kettlebell front. I do them and it is hard but it does get you going...I couldn't lift a 5kg one at first I was all over the place and now I'm swinging 12kg ones around like anything...mind you..I have to do the lighter ones for certain things cos it's really hard doing squats followed by presses with these thing..utterly knackering, but feels good afterwards...I've got some little 5kg ones at home too so I can get out in the back and do a bit of swinging around if I don't fancy going to the gym. I do more reps though cos they are lighter than the gym ones.

Hope you don't come down with something...take care you......


----------



## Rykard

I have a couple of 7.5s at home and have order a dvd.. so will give them a go when the dvd arrives...

i'm supping up and dosing up on stuff - see how it goes, maybe a day at home in bed will sort it. weekend should be reasonably relaxed - craft show at newmarket on sat....


----------



## 25434

Hey there Rykard...just swooshing in to see how you're feeling...


----------



## George-Bean

What kinda crafts?


----------



## Rykard

anything - glass, wood, jewelry, textiles, pictures that sort of stuff. We like to find different stuff to put in the house - don't like just buying 'next' type stuff...

didn't train yesterday - felt run down, web was down last night so was in bed by 22:00, about to leave for work as a couple of urgent issues cropped up yesterday but felt too [email protected] to stay and sort...

dinner was chicken fajitas

breakfast 3 egg omlette with left over fajita mix (didn't remember them being this hot last night ??)

will see how I feel at lunch and maybe slip a workout in there..lunch will be boots sandwiches

dinner - seabass fillets and over cooked 'chips'

tomorrow will e a training bust as we're out and not sure what time we'll be back - I did learn about another badminton session 6:00 - 7:30 sat evenings so if we're back might go to this and see if it's any good - there is a coach there so could be quite handy...

well enough of my drivel for now....

catch you later..


----------



## Rykard

just been teasing myself with this....






turn up the sound!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

when I win the lottery I would like one of these


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard....have a great weekend dude...seabas...yum yum..I love eating fish...I got some wild trout things last week, 3 whole fish for less than a fiver and I baked them with butter and white wine and lemon and dill...yummy....enjoy the weekend anyhow....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Rykard....have a great weekend dude...seabas...yum yum..I love eating fish...I got some wild trout things last week, 3 whole fish for less than a fiver and I baked them with butter and white wine and lemon and dill...yummy....enjoy the weekend anyhow....


stop it - you're making me feel hungry.... off to do some porridge


----------



## Rykard

pull session done - grip gone :-(

assisted pullups as the bars were in use - did 4 sets but my grip was already failing

deadlifts with the short bar - 3 wu sets then 3 x 5 @ 80kg - grip was gone and i didn't have my straps so only managed 3 on the 4 th set - looking at my training log I then realise I had done a flubs and gone from 70k to 80 instead of 75k . doh...

after a 5 min rest i did bor 5 sets of 5 x 50

and to finish of seated rows 59kx8 66x5x3

didn't feel that strong overall and gym too busy - too many people around ..

have a good rest of the day...


----------



## George-Bean

Nothing in my house from next etc either, most of the stuff we bough while traveling. I reckon you'd like my gaff, even got my own castle in the corner of the garden ;-D


----------



## Rykard

well craft show was almost a complete bust, but we ended up with a couple of nice wooden candle holders off colin our 'wood guy' and th oh got a couple of cardies for work..

had a nice pizza fro lunch - thin base..

tried the new badminton session - had a great time, got my ass handed to me a few times but over all managed to hold my own, will definitely be going back

dinner a bacon sandwich

now off for a soak ...


----------



## Rykard

cheers for the rep GB..

bet you can't wait for tomorrow's session lol


----------



## George-Bean

Was a great session, learnt so much!


----------



## Rykard

legs today, going to try something a bit different - base my session on lunge type movements - could be a disaster...

bulgarian split squat

walking lunges

shower....

breakfast is about to be fajita sandwiches (last nights left overs)

lunch - cottage cheese/coleslaw/tuna/eggs

dinner - not sure as we're with friends at a pub - will try to eat cleanish

no badminton tomorrow - so will do a push session in the morning instead..

have a great Monday folks ( we as good as a Monday can get lol)


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard...quick swoosh thru...laters dude...laters...fajuta sandwiches for breakfast?...doh!...bleurrrrrrrgh.....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Rykard...quick swoosh thru...laters dude...laters...fajuta sandwiches for breakfast?...doh!...bleurrrrrrrgh.....


only downside is that they make the coffee taste a bit off lol


----------



## George-Bean

More lunges, I really must start these, but when am I gonna fit them in, leg night is already a massacre.


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> More lunges, I really must start these, but when am I gonna fit them in, leg night is already a massacre.


I love leg night...whoop whoop...legs legs legs..hurrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah......


----------



## Rykard

well that went well, work turned into a nightmare, missed lunch and was out with friends tonight (straight after work) so didn't get to workout. to cap it all i left my gym bag in work so i will waste time in the morning picking my kit up the morning to do a session....

still feeling a bit fluey but hopefully a good sesh in the morning will blow the cob webs out...


----------



## Rykard

iffy leg session - only did extensions and seat hamstring curls - up/pause/resist negative (yates style) 8-10 reps pyramiding the weight up for 5 or 6 sets. legs fried...

was going to do a push session now but the legs are starting to ache a bit, so will go for a wander and go for a cardio core session in the morning and then do a push session on Thursday morning . got a bit hyped by the vids Flinty posted of Dorian (legend) training Kai Greene (newbie lol)... fancy giving that style a go sometime but my gym doesn't have machines that lend themselves to some of the excerices...

off to the rugby tonight so food is off today... Tigers vs Maori all blacks - should hopefully be a good game..

catch you later


----------



## Rykard

today has been a real bust at the moment, spent 3 hours moving desk from 2nd floor to 1st floor. I had been holding out as my colleagues moved last week but I had to succumb to management pressure...

smaller desk, less drawers, room too warm, no phones yet... it's great...


----------



## 25434

Oh lol rykard!! you're having a great time at work aintchya? NOT hahahaha.....you can hack it...

Rykerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs for president of the small draws!! whoot whoot...

errr...errmm...cough...perhaps I could have put that better? not sure now....hahahaha..


----------



## Rykard

..oh and to top it all.. they had nice new blue chairs 40 or so of them... the chair is not wide enough for my quads :-( so i had to bring my old red chair down... surrounded by pencil necks arghhhh

hows the skirt holding up btw..

.. how did you know I had to buy some larger boxers last week :scared:


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> ..oh and to top it all.. they had nice new blue chairs 40 or so of them... the chair is not wide enough for my quads :-( so i had to bring my old red chair down... surrounded by pencil necks arghhhh
> 
> hows the skirt holding up btw..
> 
> .. how did you know I had to buy some larger boxers last week :scared:


Hahahahahahaha....lol...the skirt Rykard was a total pain all day, took me twice as long to go to the loo, bloopin clothes!!!.....the strain on the seams was enormous! I think my quads are the problem, they've got bigger...doh!...anywayeeeeee......

Have a good day dude. found you languishing on page 3...humph....training perchance????...come on FESS UP!!!! ...


----------



## Rykard

lol at the skirt - why don't the manufacturers make clothes for people with good quads?

did 'legs' yesterday am, was out last night at the rugby - (Leicester Tigers 32 - Maori All Blacks 24 YEAH!!!) - so didn't want to get up this morning and plan to do push at lunch. also still messing around with the desk/office move...

hopefully will be back on it by the end of the week. dug out the flip last night for the game and it started working with my pc???? so hopefully will get a couple of vids up at the weekend...

have a good day


----------



## Rykard

right - this office move has totally messed my head up (clean version)

just done push - gym was packed :-(

all wk sets done in the 'yates style' push, pause, resist the negative

converging chest press machine - 3 wu 5 wk sets could feel it after the 3rd set

dips - reduced the assistance again from last time and still managed 5x5 tough at the end but did them

finised off with converging shoulder press -3 wu and 5x5 wk sets - could really get into the groove so only managed 3 wk sets but my delts were fried..

left it at that ( take note flubs :tongue: ) didn't feel like I had done enough but we'll see...

plan to do cardio/core tomorrow morning then pull on Friday am..


----------



## 25434

NOICE ONE CAP'N!!!

GERRRIN!!! WHOOT WHOOT!..... :bounce:

what is this strange this you speak of "left it at that"....errrrrrmmmm?????....:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

it's having to get back to work and leave the circus.. lol

there were some strange exercises/exercisers going on today...


----------



## George-Bean

You dont seem as "sorted" as normal mate. Pull yourself together! ;-D


----------



## Rykard

hey GB - I don't generally like change, I don't like the way things have been done at work , the way we've been moved away from other departments make my job harder... and it's new desks etc.. it's the little things like a left handed desk rather than right , smaller drawers so my stuff isn't to hand like it has been...

I'll get used to it eventually....

planning core/cardio tomorrow - so will drag my sorry ass out of bed early...


----------



## Rykard

morning folks,

chest/shoulders bit achy - guess the 'yates style' stuff worked testerday.

just downing my coffee before wandering down to the gym for the core/cardio sssison

mixed up some quark with banana Pro-10 protein powder - not too bad - that's breakfast after training

laters


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard, stop getting upset over your small drawers dude!!! hahahaha....sorry....poking fun at ya!...I've got changes going on too and it's a right pain in the rear end so I can relate to some of what you say...anyhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......

hope training goes ok, have a good day...and no stropping over the furniture or I'll have to come up there and have "the talk" with ya!!!!...you know...THE one..:laugh: take care rykkers...


----------



## Rykard

cheers Flubs - had a strop already - the air was pointing directly down at my arms this morning and we can't seem to get it to not do that and stay not doing that - so we turned it off!!!!!!!

training wise -

core done woodchoppers - low to high / mid to mid / high to low - 2 sets of 10 each per side . then did some plank work.

I then thought for cardio i would try the stepper - keep seeing a few women doing it for 'hours' 45 mins or so. Damn that was hard did 20 mins was pouring with sweat after about 3 mins.. even the hotties in the gym couldn't distract me ( I couldn't see straight by the end )

so definitely going to do that again ...

so now waiting for lunch (chinese buffet to refeuel) - done cocopops have some quark and banana protein powder to eat and finishing off a nice coffee

have a great day folks

ps

no I hate change and am still not comfortable down here :no:


----------



## Rykard

Pull Session Done

Looked at what Ewen had put in another thread last night and was going to go with Deads/Shrugs/Chin Ups..

For some reason I decided to have a look on youtube on how to do chin ups as I haven't been getting as strong as I would like and found I have been trying to do pullups ;-( doh&#8230;

Gym wasn't too bus6y and I got the long Olympic bar - yeah (also got the weights of the bars long 20gk short 15kg) - but the plates were nowehere to be found ???

Workout

Deads (long bar)

wu bar.5 30.5 40.5

wk 70.5 75.5 70.5 75.5 75.5 (bar felt really heavy and I couldn't get in a groove - grip was nowhere so used straps on everything)

Power Shrugs

70.5 70.6 70.6 70.5 70.5

Chin ups - couldn't get this at all as I am struggling to rotate my wrists enough on the assisted machine and the handles on the other apparatus are too high. I am going to try to do some negs on my bar at home..

So ended up doing Bent over rows.

55.5 55.5 55.5 55.5 55.5

All reps done in usual rate - up/pause/slow neg

Shake done, cocopops done, coffee done, grip done&#8230;

have a great day folks

ps

my boss's pc is playing up and he has just kicked the [email protected] out of it (literally)....


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard...have a great weekend...and it's great to see you back on board with the training too...whoop!..


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Rykard...have a great weekend...and it's great to see you back on board with the training too...whoop!..


you too flubs, got badders tomorrow night and a bit of a hike on Sunday morning...


----------



## 25434

Morning....a hike on sunday morning...I luv luv doing that...with your sarnies in your rucksack...brilliant!! enjoy it Rykkers... :bounce:


----------



## Rykard

slight alteration - no badminton tonight - yesterday's pull session has done my back/traps good and proper and my heels/achiles are sore too - don't think I would be able to get the racket higher enough quick enough lol..

Hike may have been a 'slight exageration' lol - we'll go and walk around the hills for a couple of hours -grab a coffee maybe a cake and see how we go. It was good as the oh suggested it - she digs her heels in if i suggest stuff like this as she doesn't like to be pushed into stuff... so I wll make sure I am fit enough for us to walk together...

have a great day...

no rain here just wet everywhere - not too cold either yet - tomorrow supposed to be quite nice...


----------



## Rykard

afternoon everyone. It was freezing here this morning and I woke up feeling dog rough so the planned walk didn't happen. So I decided to do my legs a bit and do a couple of vids too.

workout was

squats 3 wu and wk 5x5

then did 2 sets of deads for the video

then RDL 5x5

don't be too harsh on me lol, I'm only an overweight desk jockey trying to get fit...

vids..

Deads











RDL






Squats











hopefully that has worked, if not let me know...


----------



## Rykard

legs were gone at the end of it which surprised me as i wasn't as heavy as normal. But I guess the more controlled reps work..

I may finish them off in the morning - calves definitely and may be some lunges..


----------



## George-Bean

Excellent mate, reps earn't and given. Almost negged you for the hat lol.


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> Excellent mate, reps earn't and given. Almost negged you for the hat lol.


reps much appreciated.. had to take the fleece off as the bar wouldn't sit on my traps right, so was freezing :-( lol


----------



## Replicator

found ye my friend :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

Critique

Deads - Start with the bar closer to your shins (touching). Stand up straight at top of rep (looks like you are slightly bending forward). Watch the rounding back when putting bar down. Dont be tempted to bounce the weight

RDl - looked okay - back in nice extension- maybe a little rushed . Slow it all down a little bit.

Squats - Good. Maybe an inch deeper but generally good squats


----------



## Rykard

thanks tass

day hasn't started too good, got downstairs to find water dripping off the ceiling. somethings leaking in the bathroom, got the bath in pieces but can't see anything obvious :-(

it's going to be a long day....

have a good one folks


----------



## Rykard

cheers Rep


----------



## Rykard

update on the leak.. looks like the plug hole seal in the bath is not doing what it says on the can (sealing) - now need to sort out a plumber... got the folks on it though... messed up this mornings training though and now totally stressed, can do without this before we go away...


----------



## Greshie

Your plug (no pun intended :lol: ) in Flub's journal worked ... :thumb:

Will have a gander through this tonight

Good on the vids though !


----------



## Rykard

thanks flubs, was a bit strained getting them taken - my camera person needed better direction from me...


----------



## BestBefore1989

I also saw your invite to visit in Flub's journal.

running late right now so Ill get myself up to speed after my workout tonight


----------



## biglbs

Subbed interesting seeing your focus slowly changing to more weights through journal,though badminton is a killer!


----------



## Rykard

hey biglbs.. messed my ankle up a about a year ago - strained ligaments so took to doing strength work to try and get some strength in the legs and back. I think to be honest i have probably strayed a little too much into the strength area at the neglect of conditioning. I did however manage to play a couple of weeks ago without any supports or braces on my ankles which was the first time in maybe 18 months? I think I am going to continue with the 5x5 ppl for a couple of months and in the new year look at a more circuit orientated routine to try and lose fat and gain conditioning with maybe squats/deads alternated once a week... (discuss)


----------



## Rykard

..oh and because of the issues this morning, I have no breakfast and no lunch :-( - just grabbed a bit of stollen? and a couple of apples and banana... have had the banana and stollen.. this is going to be a [email protected] day... feeling iffy already... kinda wish I had stayed in bed...


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> hey biglbs.. messed my ankle up a about a year ago - strained ligaments so took to doing strength work to try and get some strength in the legs and back. I think to be honest i have probably strayed a little too much into the strength area at the neglect of conditioning. I did however manage to play a couple of weeks ago without any supports or braces on my ankles which was the first time in maybe 18 months? I think I am going to continue with the 5x5 ppl for a couple of months and in the new year look at a more circuit orientated routine to try and lose fat and gain conditioning with maybe squats/deads alternated once a week... (discuss)


You could do some hill sprints weighted/also military style workouts thrusts/jumps/run and fetch/up left jump-up right jump,again weighted too/bench hops/kettle bells.


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> You could do some hill sprints weighted/also military style workouts thrusts/jumps/run and fetch/up left jump-up right jump,again weighted too/bench hops/kettle bells.


I want to get a good solid strength base before I start on the conditioning again. Badminton is still important but I haven't been playing as much as before due to injury and work getting in the way. I want to get back into this again and have found a new session with a coach .. 'unfortunately ' i'm on holiday next week so will miss a week of strength training but will hopefully get some thing else in ... just need a little consistency ...


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon Bud ...


----------



## George-Bean

Damn, stollen must be in the shops, please dont mention it again. lol.


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> Damn, stollen must be in the shops, please dont mention it again. lol.


it wasn't actual Stollen (oops did I get away with that?), is was similar but not as nice.. Aldi's is nice

anyways slightly better news...

plumber has just been round and found it was a loose bolt in the plug hole which he's tightened up and now it seems ok. It needs some silicone around it to seal it good and proper but job done for now... would like to tear the original plumber who installed it a new one but that's life I guess - on the bright side at least we hadn't decorated the kitchen yet...

off to Milton keynes in a bit to pick up a few bits for the oh...


----------



## George-Bean

When shall we do it mate/? wanna squeeze a session in before Christmas?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> When shall we do it mate/? wanna squeeze a session in before Christmas?


count me in on that too..


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> count me in on that too..


fvck off threes a crowd flintysaurus :lol: :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> fvck off threes a crowd flintysaurus :lol: :beer:


it will be quicker with 3 of us. they can both take my weights off before they do their set pmsl... x


----------



## George-Bean

We can do the naked conga after we've done a session ;-D


----------



## Rykard

will have to get back to you guys on that - run up to christmas is a bit messy with holidays and family and work... what sort of thing were you thinking?


----------



## Rykard

... though getting busted up by you guys doesn't really fill me with good thoughts...


----------



## Rykard

just got back from MK - got a banging headache - might be borderline migraine.. had a bacon sarnie and off to be in a mo...


----------



## George-Bean

Lets do it mate ;-D I'm walking around like Ive been gang banged in an Alabama prison riot, its funny lol.


----------



## biglbs

might have to come and watch....


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> it will be quicker with 3 of us. they can both take my weights off before they do their set pmsl... x


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> We can do the naked conga after we've done a session ;-D


 :w00t:


----------



## Rykard

Replicator said:


> :w00t:


+1


----------



## Replicator

Morning Ryk


----------



## Rykard

morning everyone - feeling really rough this morning not quite as light sensitive as last night, but head still banging and could quite easily chuck. gonna force the porridge down as i need to eat. got a couple of important meetings here at work today, otherwise I would have stayed at home in bed. won't be playing tonight - bolognese and an early night methinks. Don't know what this means for this weeks training - got a push and pull session to do.. will have to see how I am may end up combining them on friday when i am off - do an upper session ....

have a good day folks


----------



## Rykard

Replicator said:


> Morning Ryk


morning rep


----------



## flinty90

smells like pussy in here :whistling:


----------



## Rykard

it'll probably smell like puke later...


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> smells like pussy in here :whistling:


that's Mr Pussy to you.... ( i still want to be able to walk)


----------



## flinty90

you fcukin dodging a session bro tut


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> you fcukin dodging a session bro tut


not quite that thin ...


----------



## Rykard

tbh, I would be more concerned about wasting your time.....


----------



## flinty90

Rykard said:


> tbh, I would be more concerned about wasting your time.....


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


>


yeah that's what GB said lol


----------



## Replicator

Rykard said:


> morning everyone - feeling really rough this morning not quite as light sensitive as last night, but head still banging and could quite easily chuck. gonna force the porridge down as i need to eat. got a couple of important meetings here at work today, otherwise I would have stayed at home in bed. won't be playing tonight - bolognese and an early night methinks. Don't know what this means for this weeks training - got a push and pull session to do.. will have to see how I am may end up combining them on friday when i am off - do an upper session ....
> 
> have a good day folks


you got that sickness bug then maybe


----------



## Rykard

Replicator said:


> you got that sickness bug then maybe


hope not ... i'm, on hols next week :-(


----------



## Replicator

Rykard said:


> hope not ... i'm, on hols next week :-(


oh sh1t :scared:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am up to date now having read your journal, I have one burning question,

why does flubs call you captain ?


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am up to date now having read your journal, I have one burning question,
> 
> why does flubs call you captain ?


I have no idea - that's flubs for you... Rykard sounds a little piratish - I am decended from danish vikings btw


----------



## Replicator

Rykard said:


> I have no idea - that's flubs for you... Rykard sounds a little piratish - I am decended from danish vikings btw


how do you know ................not calling ye out here I do believe you ..........just genuinely wondering how you know .....you done one of them ancestry things .


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am up to date now having read your journal, I have one burning question,
> 
> why does flubs call you captain ?


I know who he is now BB


----------



## George-Bean

One of you relations back in the days was a Nun when the Vikings landed eh?


----------



## Rykard

thanks for the rep BB

wrt the viking connection - a few years ago I visited a company and the receptionist had the same surname and she had traced it all the way back to danish vikings - the Jurgensons ...

unfortunately I don't seem to posses much 'Viking Power'..


----------



## Rykard

Replicator said:


> I know who he is now BB


what the hell was that noise???????????????????


----------



## Replicator

Rykard said:


> thanks for the rep BB
> 
> wrt the viking connection - a few years ago I visited a company and the receptionist had the same surname and she had traced it all the way back to danish vikings - the Jurgensons ...
> 
> unfortunately I don't seem to posses much 'Viking Power'..


awesome m8 ... i see the thanks to BB for the reps so where's mine I repped ye too
View attachment 101523


----------



## Rykard

apologies Rep i thought i had done already . cheers mate


----------



## Rykard

morning folks

didn't sleep well last night , still feeling crook this morning. I am going to take my kit and see how I feel at lunch and maybe do a core workout...

breakfast - porridge + the bits

lunch - beef sandwiches + quark + apple + sausage roll (bad i know but fancied one)

dinner - chicken fajitas

have a great day

oh it's peeing down here again ;-(


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> awesome m8 ... i see the thanks to BB for the reps so where's mine I repped ye too
> View attachment 101523


My god your a needy cnut pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> afternoon everyone. It was freezing here this morning and I woke up feeling dog rough so the planned walk didn't happen. So I decided to do my legs a bit and do a couple of vids too.
> 
> workout was
> 
> squats 3 wu and wk 5x5
> 
> then did 2 sets of deads for the video
> 
> then RDL 5x5
> 
> don't be too harsh on me lol, I'm only an overweight desk jockey trying to get fit...
> 
> vids..
> 
> Deads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully that has worked, if not let me know...


i have one thing to add matey well two things first is deadlifts dont touch and go make sure its from a dead stop except rdl .

next is well done looks decent to me , squat depth is good as is your flexibility .

9/10 :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> i have one thing to add matey well two things first is deadlifts dont touch and go make sure its from a dead stop except rdl .
> 
> next is well done looks decent to me , squat depth is good as is your flexibility .
> 
> 9/10 :thumbup1:


ah OK , so treat the deads like a set of singles...

thanks for the critique, much appreciated ( as to all who have looked and commented)


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> ah OK , so treat the deads like a set of singles...
> 
> thanks for the critique, much appreciated ( as to all who have looked and commented)


yeah mate like sets of singles , try explode the bar off the ground and do a controlled drop IE let gravity do its thing but keep hands on bar .

the RDL were some of the best ive seen and squats were good nice oly style and knees pushed out .

get some knee sleeves off strength shop go for double ply and if you can get some squat briefs these will help keep joints warm so you can keep intensity high .


----------



## Enjoy1

Hey hun, sorry ive not been in to say hi for a while,......

So

HI

Hope everything is going great for you my friend....keep in touch.

xxx


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> yeah mate like sets of singles , try explode the bar off the ground and do a controlled drop IE let gravity do its thing but keep hands on bar .
> 
> the RDL were some of the best ive seen and squats were good nice oly style and knees pushed out .
> 
> get some knee sleeves off strength shop go for double ply and if you can get some squat briefs these will help keep joints warm so you can keep intensity high .


don't suppose you have a link to these things - I'm a novice and would hate to end up in the wrong kit looking like a gimp...


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey hun, sorry ive not been in to say hi for a while,......
> 
> So
> 
> HI
> 
> Hope everything is going great for you my friend....keep in touch.
> 
> xxx


no worries everyone is free to dip in and out as they wish. Hope you're keeping well.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> don't suppose you have a link to these things - I'm a novice and would hate to end up in the wrong kit looking like a gimp...


https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-double-ply-thor-knee-sleeves.html

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting/suits-shirts/metal-pro-briefs.html < you can get cheaper ones on ebay etc .


----------



## Rykard

cheers Ewen. I will give that some thought - not sure whether I want to go to that level yet.


----------



## George-Bean

Ya, course you do, push the boundarys mate!


----------



## biglbs

Evening mate good to see this going smoothly,keep it going.


----------



## Replicator

hay bud hope you are well ..not seen ye in mine for a while ..............is it a case of fall out with one viking and ye fall out wi them all :lol:


----------



## Rykard

struggling to keep up with everything at the moment.. work is a mare and I've got home emails piling up.. barely getting into my own at the minute..


----------



## Replicator

Rykard said:


> struggling to keep up with everything at the moment.. work is a mare and I've got home emails piling up.. barely getting into my own at the minute..


LOl yea i know the feeling


----------



## Rykard

morning folks - late today - don't know why everything just took longer .... plan t do push session at lunch - if work lets me...

have a good day folks


----------



## Replicator

Mornin Rykasaurus maximus


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykkers....


----------



## Rykard

morning Xena .. just winding down a bit - on holiday after today yeah no work for a week and a bit :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> morning Xena .. just winding down a bit - on holiday after today yeah no work for a week and a bit :bounce:


Dam now I have an image of Flibs, Warrior Princess! complete with a brass cupped bask type thingy, skirt made of brown leather strips, calf high strapped sandals, leather wrist bands and that sharp frisby hoop thing :wub:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dam now I have an image of Flibs, Warrior Princess! complete with a brass cupped bask type thingy, skirt made of brown leather strips, calf high strapped sandals, leather wrist bands and that sharp frisby hoop thing :wub:


... heading for the naughty step..


----------



## MRSTRONG

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dam now I have an image of Flibs, Warrior Princess! complete with a brass cupped bask type thingy, skirt made of brown leather strips, calf high strapped sandals, leather wrist bands and that sharp frisby hoop thing :wub:



View attachment 101718


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> View attachment 101718


My journal is now complete :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1

:whistling: :laugh: Just yous wait till Miss F sees that....yes, naughty step for you all.... :001_tt2: :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Enjoy1 said:


> :whistling: :laugh: Just yous wait till Miss F sees that....yes, naughty step for you all.... :001_tt2: :laugh:


Seen it! 

Go right now! I wish I did look like her......sigh...hahaha...quite funny reall...but still!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rykard

with a bit of hard work and diet you could look like her..

controvertial statement coming up... nothing better than a fit trained women..


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> with a bit of hard work and diet you could look like her..
> 
> controvertial statement coming up... nothing better than a fit trained women..


Nothing controversial about that Cap'n...I aim to get into great shape and then run round the gym with my t-shirt over my head expecting waves of adulation...hahahaha....lol....my mid section is poop, really poop but the bits around that are coming on...slowly but surely...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Seen it!
> View attachment 101735
> 
> 
> Go right now! I wish I did look like her......sigh...hahaha...quite funny reall...but still!!!!!!!!


nice avi btw


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> nice avi btw


It's just for a laugh cos of the Xena thing...i like the look though..got the legs albiet a bit shorter, got the hair, albiet a bit curlier...sooooo...errrrrrmm...not like her at all really...:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

latest is more scary viking warriorette...


----------



## George-Bean

I got to admit, I do like Kiera Knightly in that King Arther Film, she does make my banana roll off of the worktop.


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> I got to admit, I do like Kiera Knightly in that King Arther Film, she does make my banana roll off of the worktop.


too thin for me, bit scrawny...


----------



## Rykard

yeah HOLIDAY STARTS !!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: :thumb: :bounce: :thumb: :clap: :001_tt2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> I got to admit, I do like Kiera Knightly in that King Arther Film, she does make my banana roll off of the worktop.


nar, in the final battle scene she looks like a rejected extra from avatar


----------



## George-Bean

I like skinny wrigglers lol


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard...have a great holiday...whoot whoot!!!


----------



## Rykard

argh!!!!!!!!! first day of holiday and my right heel/achilles is killing me can barely put weight on it , off to docs in a minute... bodes well...


----------



## tyramhall

Sorry to hear that mate. Where have you gone? I cant wait for the 14th january. 2 weeks all inclusive in egypt!!!!!!


----------



## Rykard

just off to yorkshire for a week in a cottage.. nice and quiet and away from everything..


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> just off to yorkshire for a week in a cottage.. nice and quiet and away from everything..


Have a great time mate,speak soon


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> just off to yorkshire for a week in a cottage.. nice and quiet and away from everything..


what part of yorkshire ?

im from ripon n yorks , on T dales like .


----------



## Rykard

achilles tendonitis (sp?) got some anit inflamatories , messed up the day wrt training as i'm out with the oh later. Will try to do a pull session on the drive later. deads/bor/shrugs


----------



## Rykard

Redmire - was planning to do a bit of walking and not a lot else, go and see skyfall - k=just get away from work - spookily though work eased up in the last few days...so I'm probably more relaxed going into a holiday than I have ever been. just annoyed about the feet


----------



## MRSTRONG

nice part of the world up that way , you`ll like the views , be cold and wet though lol

get painkillered up and try enjoy yourself .


----------



## 25434

ewen said:


> what part of yorkshire ?
> 
> im from ripon n yorks , on T dales like .


I'm from yorkshire too, not so far away from the moors.....


----------



## Rykard

it is nice up there, good walking too. I find it a lot more accessible than the lake district


----------



## Replicator

Rykard said:


> argh!!!!!!!!! first day of holiday and my right heel/achilles is killing me can barely put weight on it , off to docs in a minute... bodes well...


Sorry to hear Ryk ...thats legs out for a few days then


----------



## Replicator

Rykard said:


> Redmire - was planning to do a bit of walking and not a lot else, go and see skyfall - k=just get away from work - spookily though work eased up in the last few days...so I'm probably more relaxed going into a holiday than I have ever been. just annoyed about the feet


Enjoy the hols bud , nice break is always good


----------



## George-Bean

Have a good holiday mate, hope you leg heals soon, leave the blue hat at home. ;-D


----------



## Rykard

cheers mate, almost packed - will have forgotten something though we always do lol. only taking black hats lol


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> just off to yorkshire for a week in a cottage.. nice and quiet and away from everything..


Sounds lovely, conjures up iamges of open fires, pub grub, long walks (hopefully), coffee and papers........... who cares about the weather? !


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Sounds lovely, conjures up iamges of open fires, pub grub, long walks (hopefully), coffee and papers........... who cares about the weather? !


unfortunately no open fire - but the rest is about right :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

just planning the workouts when i get back by watching some of Dorain's vids...


----------



## Replicator

Rykard said:


> just planning the workouts when i get back by watching some of Dorain's vids...


you wont go far wrong wi that ..Morning


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> you wont go far wrong wi that ..Morning


^^^like this.Don't forget the rest/nutrition he used too,or you will be like


----------



## Rykard

I've already starting using his rep cadence after watching him training Kai 'I'm a know it all c0ck' Greene ... just following some of the others ... going to continue ppl 5x5 using this rep range see how it goes... then start a conditioning phase..

anyways morning all, feet didn't seem quite as bad this morning still had to hobble to the bathroom when I got up... shocked to hear Larry Hagman has died.. another celeb dies on my birthday :-(

1991 - Eric Carr, drummer (Kiss-Beth)

1991 - Freddie Mercury, British singer (Queen)

2005 - Pat Morita, American actor

on average there don't seem to be that many ...

anyway my plans today - breakfast, shower, finish packing (including cards this time), drive up to the cottage, slob and eat and watch tv.

have a great weekend folks, I will be dipping in from time to time..


----------



## Greshie

No open fire ? pfft what sort of cottage is this? :lol:

You should take the Dorian vids with you for extra motivation ... or perhaps not for the sake of domestic harmony


----------



## Rykard

the out takes from the chris cormier session are really funny - I love how he trains these stars who a) think they know it all and B) think they trained hard before....


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> I've already starting using his rep cadence after watching him training Kai 'I'm a know it all c0ck' Greene ... just following some of the others ... going to continue ppl 5x5 using this rep range see how it goes... then start a conditioning phase..
> 
> anyways morning all, feet didn't seem quite as bad this morning still had to hobble to the bathroom when I got up... shocked to hear Larry Hagman has died.. another celeb dies on my birthday :-(
> 
> 1991 - Eric Carr, drummer (Kiss-Beth)
> 
> 1991 - Freddie Mercury, British singer (Queen)
> 
> 2005 - Pat Morita, American actor
> 
> on average there don't seem to be that many ...
> 
> anyway my plans today - breakfast, shower, finish packing (including cards this time), drive up to the cottage, slob and eat and watch tv.
> 
> have a great weekend folks, I will be dipping in from time to time..


Happy birthday mate.

Who shot him?


----------



## Greshie

Have a great birthday ! and enjoy your holiday :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Happy birthday mate.
> 
> Who shot him?


can't remember we went through this at work the other week - it gets random there kinda daily tbh

I will have a great B'day and a great break


----------



## 25434

Happy birthday Cap'n!! whoop whoop!! :bounce:

Have a lovely holiday, eat good food, get out and do some walking, take in the air..and come back all refreshed.....yeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## Milky

Happy birthday brother...


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> No open fire ? pfft what sort of cottage is this? :lol:
> 
> You should take the Dorian vids with you for extra motivation ... or perhaps not for the sake of domestic harmony


there is an open fire but it's not in the room with the tv, unforyunately can't download the DY vids off utube and we don't have the bandwidth on the phone to watch them off the net :-( otherwise I would lol...


----------



## Tassotti

Happy Birthday Rich


----------



## Replicator

View attachment 101958
HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDY
View attachment 101959


----------



## George-Bean

Many happy returns mate ;-D


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb: I presume its ones birthday........ so....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND...

Hope its been a real good one... :thumb:

Beeg hugs and xxx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Many Happy Returns of the day!


----------



## MRSTRONG

late in buddy , happy bday .


----------



## Rykard

cheers everyone, yesterday was a bit of a bust as we were travelling but just had a really nice sunday roast at the pub, just watching the gp now.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> cheers everyone, yesterday was a bit of a bust as we were travelling but just had a really nice sunday roast at the pub, *just watching the gp *now.


You're watching the doctor? what sort of man are you exactly!!!!...hahahahaha....:laugh:

errr...that wuz a joke by the way? GP? doctor?...cough....getting me coat....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> You're watching the doctor? what sort of man are you exactly!!!!...hahahahaha....:laugh:
> 
> errr...that wuz a joke by the way? GP? doctor?...cough....getting me coat....[/quote
> 
> have you seen my gp? but that's a different thread <cough>....
> 
> bit moist up here today, raining heavily but more issues around us not exactly where we are . off to a bit of food shopping and scope a cinema to go and see Skyfall.
> 
> have a great day folks, and if you're outside - stay safe.


----------



## Replicator

Rykard said:


> p1ssing dowm here too


----------



## Rykard

well it still hasn't stopped raining, we drove to Richmond and Catterick this morning. there were floods , standing water and running water everywhere. Im glad we're in the disco not the xtype.... some of it must have been 6-8" deep . we even had a 'river' running in front of the cottage - so we had to go for a pub lunch lol.

have a good day folks


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> well it still hasn't stopped raining, we drove to Richmond and Catterick this morning. there were floods , standing water and running water everywhere. Im glad we're in the disco not the xtype.... some of it must have been 6-8" deep . we even had a 'river' running in front of the cottage - so we had to go for a pub lunch lol.
> 
> have a good day folks


I suddenly had a vision of you staying in a nightclub with flashing lights and a glitter ball , and then realised you meant a vehicle  :lol:


----------



## Rykard

today was a lot better - the water has receded massively, still a few large 'puddles' but compared to yesterday a trickle. we decided to give Skyfall a miss as the cinema was small and the weather looked nice so had a wander round richmond instead. we have a couple of days of before xmas so will go then...

hope everyone is good. have limited web access - so not getting to everyone's journal..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> today was a lot better - the water has receded massively, still a few large 'puddles' but compared to yesterday a trickle. we decided to give Skyfall a miss as the cinema was small and the weather looked nice so had a wander round richmond instead. we have a couple of days of before xmas so will go then...
> 
> hope everyone is good. have limited web access - so not getting to everyone's journal..


rich forget about folks journals and enjoy your time away .


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> rich forget about folks journals and enjoy your time away .


He misses us sooo bad blesss,but should just relax!


----------



## Rykard

feeling rough today, got mouth ulcers - get them when i get run down - think i relaxed too much ... struggling to eat anything atm :-(

weather changed like you wouldn't believe - it's now dry and FREEZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

catch you later folks


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> feeling rough today, got mouth ulcers - get them when i get run down - think i relaxed too much ... struggling to eat anything atm :-(
> 
> weather changed like you wouldn't believe - it's now dry and FREEZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> catch you later folks


I get cold sores when I'm run down ... always occur a few days after the stress .... hopefully a day of r&r and you will feel better ... oh and some mouth lozenges may help...

Yep dry and frozen here too ... frost has not lifted at all .... which is a good excuse not to paint the front fence!


----------



## BestBefore1989

:sad: It often the way. you go on holiday and relax and anything you where fighting off then takes a grip.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Rykard

okay dokay...

i'm back... what a holiday - fog, rain, floods, ice , wind, everything except snow (whihc was forecast last night but didn't arrive)

now need to get the training sorted, just in time for xmas lol

have a good weekend ..


----------



## bluejoanna

Hi There! How did I not see your journal earlier?? Hope you are feeling a bit better and that Yorkshire is still afloat. Make sure you check out Skyfall at some point - I am not a James Bond fan, but I must admit I really enjoyed it for two reasons...

1.) I got free tickets (which incidentally included free pop corn and pick and mix which I GAVE AWAY)

2.) Although Daniel Craig is not in his pants enough in my opinion, you do get some very minimal love action from him, which is better than nothing in my opinion!! 

Enjoy the rest of your hols! x


----------



## Rykard

hey blue, good to have you here...

plan to see skyfall in a couple of weeks when I have a few more days off.

can't wait to get back to training and a routine again... a rest is good but i need to get back into a routine both food and exercise wise..


----------



## Rykard

well first day back at work, hasn't been too bad so far... watch it hit the fan now..

remembered this morning that my gym was closed for 3 days for repair and refurb.. so didn't have a huge rush this morning.. reopens 8:00am wednesday so Thurs am will be the first session...

I am really struggling how to start working out, or what goal to look for.. part of me just wants to be fit and strong and part wants to train for badders.. i am leaning more to fit and strong with badders as a more social activity rather than a primary focus.. I need to lose fat so that must be the primary goal.... I know that kinda goes against the ethos on here, so I hope i will still get input and advice...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> well first day back at work, hasn't been too bad so far... watch it hit the fan now..
> 
> remembered this morning that my gym was closed for 3 days for repair and refurb.. so didn't have a huge rush this morning.. reopens 8:00am wednesday so Thurs am will be the first session...
> 
> I am really struggling how to start working out, or what goal to look for.. part of me just wants to be fit and strong and part wants to train for badders.. i am leaning more to fit and strong with badders as a more social activity rather than a primary focus.. I need to lose fat so that must be the primary goal....


Fit and strong is a good starting point ... there are quite a few strength training programmes out there, Rippetoes Starting Strength , Strong Lifts etc ...


----------



## Rykard

it's the conditioning I struggle with - think I have planter faciatis sp? too :-(


----------



## MRSTRONG

i think being fit and strong to play badders is a great goal to have .


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...listen mister!! the thing is you are still here and you are determined to do something about yourself right? THAT is the start of all things good...so....onwards and upwards right?...or....or...onwards and downwards in yours and my case...hahahaha......weight wise I mean....come on Rykkers, come on rykkers....hee hee...

Have a good one and try not to kill your boss!! It's only Tuesday...


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate

What are your overall goals and where you at now??


----------



## Rykard

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate
> 
> What are your overall goals and where you at now??


morning Ty..

overall goals - lose fat, gain a bit of muscle and strength.. was progressing ok with the strength bit on a ppl 5x5 routine..

weight is around 120k again - slowly went back on from last year, really struggling with the conditioning aspect and diet... not helped by my foot(feet?) and the plantar fasicitus sp? ...

gym is currently closed for refurb so stuck this week at the mo.... am looking at stronglifts 5x5 (bench/dead or bor/squat) 3 times a week - was reading about it this morning . this would give me a full body workout and then look at some form of HIIT cardio?

just in a bit of a rut at the mo.. with illness/injury/dark mornings(sad?)....


----------



## bluejoanna

Greshie said:


> I get cold sores when I'm run down ... always occur a few days after the stress .... hopefully a day of r&r and you will feel better ... oh and some mouth lozenges may help...
> 
> Yep dry and frozen here too ... frost has not lifted at all .... which is a good excuse not to paint the front fence!


Have you been talking to my other half about shirking your manly duties?? I have been waiting for my front wall to be "done" for months now - and apparently the "weather conditions aren't right"......Is this some sort of male conspiracy?


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Have you been talking to my other half about shirking your manly duties?? I have been waiting for my front wall to be "done" for months now - and apparently the "weather conditions aren't right"......Is this some sort of male conspiracy?


lol - i think it is a male thing lol... we need the right conditions to do anything as 'you women' always want it done PERFECT!!!!

( i'll resist the obvious double entendraesque comments... and not go for a sit on the naughty step lol )


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> lol - i think it is a male thing lol... we need the right conditions to do anything as 'you women' always want it done PERFECT!!!!
> 
> ( i'll resist the obvious double entendraesque comments... *and not go for a sit on the naughty step lol )[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I might tell you to go anyway!! then you'll have some credit in for when you do something really naughty!! :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

bluejoanna said:


> *Have you been talking to my other half about shirking your manly duties?? I have been waiting for my front wall to be "done" for months now* - and apparently the "weather conditions aren't right"......Is this some sort of male conspiracy?


i did the wifes lastnight :whistling:

good books for me


----------



## Rykard

moi really naughty??? you must have me confused with someone else :whistling:


----------



## Rykard

Rykard said:


> morning Ty..
> 
> overall goals - lose fat, gain a bit of muscle and strength.. was progressing ok with the strength bit on a ppl 5x5 routine..
> 
> weight is around 120k again - slowly went back on from last year, really struggling with the conditioning aspect and diet... not helped by my foot(feet?) and the plantar fasicitus sp? ...
> 
> gym is currently closed for refurb so stuck this week at the mo.... am looking at stronglifts 5x5 (bench/dead or bor/squat) 3 times a week - was reading about it this morning . this would give me a full body workout and then look at some form of HIIT cardio?
> 
> just in a bit of a rut at the mo.. with illness/injury/dark mornings(sad?)....


having started reading it - looks like no direct cardio is required... so I am thinking SL 5x5 and badminton for a few weeks. Need to get tot he end of the 120 page pdf and then work a few bits out...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> having started reading it - looks like no direct cardio is required... so I am thinking SL 5x5 and badminton for a few weeks. Need to get tot he end of the 120 page pdf and then work a few bits out...


Can recommend Stronglifts ... did it for about six months or so last year ... it will build your strength, be quite easy to begin with but then start getting tougher as the weights increase ... but you need to keep doing them for more than a few weeks, I would review after 12 weeks.


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Can recommend Stronglifts ... did it for about six months or so last year ... it will build your strength, be quite easy to begin with but then start getting tougher as the weights increase ... but you need to keep doing them for more than a few weeks, I would review after 12 weeks.


'few weeks' did mean following it for 12+ weeks. If I can get into a proper prescribed lifting regimen (which I haven't previosuly) i think it will be easier for me mentally.. just need to read a large pdf ;-(


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> 'few weeks' did mean following it for 12+ weeks. If I can get into a proper prescribed lifting regimen (which I haven't previosuly) i think it will be easier for me mentally.. just need to read a large pdf ;-(


Yes following a prescribed course and not deviating from it's structure is the way to gain strength and build muscle ... too many people seem to flit from one routine to another and then wonder why they don't really get very far...


----------



## bluejoanna

ewen said:


> i did the wifes lastnight :whistling:
> 
> good books for me


I always refer to Manly Duties (now behave - I mean painting and taking out the bins!!) as "blue jobs". I say it in the vain hope that it may encourage him to do them...... :rolleye:

I shall take myself off to the naughty step before anyone sends me there.


----------



## tyramhall

Im in a similar confused position as regards to what to do next. Im struggling to lose the last bit of weights to reveal abs before i start a clean bulk.

Do you ever put any pics up?


----------



## 25434

Me too...I lost 4 and a bit stones and need to lose one more and then I think my ickle bit of muscle will show...have given up on my abs to be honest...never seen 'em and if I do I prolly won't recognise 'em anyway...hahahahaha....ah well....


----------



## Rykard

no pics, but there are a couple of vids a few pages back - deads/squats/rdls


----------



## Rykard

sronglifts 5x5 = 211 pages - i can't count lol ( or read) - gonna take a little longer than i thought only on page 37


----------



## George-Bean

I just come off the end of my fatloss, got a little bit left, but feel that will come off naturally, been in no mans land with food and regime for a couple weeks, a plan is essential mate. Wanna meet for a coffee or something either Fri or Monday we could perhaps chew the cud etc.


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> I just come off the end of my fatloss, got a little bit left, but feel that will come off naturally, been in no mans land with food and regime for a couple weeks, a plan is essential mate. Wanna meet for a coffee or something either Fri or Monday we could perhaps chew the cud etc.


I thought i had a plan but it wasn't enough, I started to slip back into the 'need to do more' mentality... sl 5x5 looks like it might do the job - even if it doesn't if i can get my ass into gear it will be a starting point..

bit stuffed at the mo for freetime - normally never out but atm seem to be out all the time xmas parties & family... will have to get together at some point to sort out my form...(don't mention flinty lol)


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> bit stuffed at the mo for freetime - normally never out but atm seem to be out all the time xmas parties & family... will have to get together at some point to sort out my form...(don't mention flinty lol)


what? don't mention *FLINTY*...HEE HEEEE..HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE..

Rykard, now listen up mister!! this is my marines talk...so sit up!

You have to make time to meet George-Bean....you can spare a couple of hours right? he will motivate you massively and it really really helps if someone does that for you...it's what you need my luverleeeeee chap.....have a coffee, do the man talk, curl those coffee cups...do the leg extensions under the table...ya know...DO IT!!!! and if I was near enough I would tag along too and I wouldn't accept any excuses, no way hoseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........

Have a great day Cap'n...keep your bits warm dude, it's a cold one.....


----------



## George-Bean

I dont know nothing lol ;-D


----------



## Rykard

had a nice indian buffet last night, kept to the non creamy stuff and not too much pastry. suffering a little this morning though...

been having grilled bacon and scrambled eggs for breakfast this week for a change..

when I cam home last night it was 2 degrees - looking out this morning it looks a whole lot colder :-( - no snow yet though....

foot/heel still playing up, not playing again I think until it feels a lot better, not sure about training yet.. may start will a little bike to loosen it up and see how it responds.

after reading through the 5x5 I don't think I am going to be able to do the routine with the equipment I have at my current gym - as there is only 1 power/squat rack and 1 olympic bar and I would need to hog these for 45-60 mins... I would be mr popular.. so I will stick with ppl and the same 5x5 weight increase regimen (unless anyone has some other bright ideas)

I plan to go on Saturday morning for a resistance workout and may be tomorrow morning for little 'cardio' warm up see how I feel.

have a good day folks - stay safe and warm


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n....bacon and eggs...yummmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......mind that salt content though......

Hope you have a good day too.....


----------



## Rykard

temperature update..

only -1 but very crisp


----------



## bluejoanna

-3 here and even crispier! Breakfasts sounding yummy x


----------



## Rykard

had baked beans previous 3 days which was nice, did want porridge this morning but there wasn't enough milk , OH didn't go shopping last night ;-(, and i found last week that making it with milk made it give me energy longer.. so didn't want to make it with water..

doesn't seem that crisp here?? we are 'forecast' some snow 'soon'.. but seeing how the light dusting killed the south yesterday, i don't think we should have any....


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> had a nice indian buffet last night, kept to the non creamy stuff and not too much pastry. suffering a little this morning though...
> 
> been having grilled bacon and scrambled eggs for breakfast this week for a change..
> 
> when I cam home last night it was 2 degrees - looking out this morning it looks a whole lot colder :-( - no snow yet though....
> 
> foot/heel still playing up, not playing again I think until it feels a lot better, not sure about training yet.. may start will a little bike to loosen it up and see how it responds.
> 
> after reading through the 5x5 I don't think I am going to be able to do the routine with the equipment I have at my current gym - as there is only 1 power/squat rack and 1 olympic bar and I would need to hog these for 45-60 mins... I would be mr popular.. so I will stick with ppl and the same 5x5 weight increase regimen (unless anyone has some other bright ideas)
> 
> I plan to go on Saturday morning for a resistance workout and may be tomorrow morning for little 'cardio' warm up see how I feel.
> 
> have a good day folks - stay safe and warm


train at home with your own set up ?

or ask the gym to buy another bar .


----------



## Greshie

+ 3 here and raining ... which at least means the scrag ends of snow will be gone at last!

Do you have space at home for your own setup? Mine is in the garage, power cage, oly bar, bench etc, suppose I've spent just under a grand over the last 18 months but it's been money well spent .... will save me a fortune in Gym membership fees and means work out to my own choice of music under my own steam when I want, disadvantage is I'm not mixing with other weightlifters but having said I don't have to put up with gym bunnies and bicep boys either... you do need to be self motivated though to work out at home ... but having a journal on here does help, as do the various other internet resources available.


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> train at home with your own set up ?
> 
> or ask the gym to buy another bar .


don't currently have room for stuff at home, all my home training (squats/deads) is done on the drive with saw horses for stands... would need to clear a lot of stuff from the garage to accommodate a power rack..

it's a globo - 'TheGym' don't think they'd get another bar/rack if i asked... but will ask next time I go, there is a pt there who is/was a powerlifter so may get some 'sympathy'..

the warehouse gym has just been awarded best newcomer 2012 and according to fb are doing good things.. but their prices are higher and the opening hours not as convenient to me... but will wander down and have a look see if they are doing any xmas membership deals...


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> + 3 here and raining ... which at least means the scrag ends of snow will be gone at last!
> 
> Do you have space at home for your own setup? Mine is in the garage, power cage, oly bar, bench etc, suppose I've spent just under a grand over the last 18 months but it's been money well spent .... will save me a fortune in Gym membership fees and means work out to my own choice of music under my own steam when I want, disadvantage is I'm not mixing with other weightlifters but having said I don't have to put up with gym bunnies and bicep boys either... you do need to be self motivated though to work out at home ... but having a journal on here does help, as do the various other internet resources available.


nothing wrong with gym bunnies - makes you forget the pain lol (and try harder)


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> don't currently have room for stuff at home, all my home training (squats/deads) is done on the drive with saw horses for stands... would need to clear a lot of stuff from the garage to accommodate a power rack..
> 
> it's a globo - 'TheGym' don't think they'd get another bar/rack if i asked... but will ask next time I go, there is a pt there who is/was a powerlifter so may get some 'sympathy'..
> 
> the warehouse gym has just been awarded best newcomer 2012 and according to fb are doing good things.. but their prices are higher and the opening hours not as convenient to me... but will wander down and have a look see if they are doing any xmas membership deals...


clean the garage out you lazy git call it cardio lol

i`d love a home set up .


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> don't currently have room for stuff at home, all my home training (squats/deads) is done on the drive with saw horses for stands... would need to clear a lot of stuff from the garage to accommodate a power rack..
> 
> it's a globo - 'TheGym' don't think they'd get another bar/rack if i asked... but will ask next time I go, there is a pt there who is/was a powerlifter so may get some 'sympathy'..
> 
> the warehouse gym has just been awarded best newcomer 2012 and according to fb are doing good things.. but their prices are higher and the opening hours not as convenient to me... but will wander down and have a look see if they are doing any xmas membership deals...


Ah that answers my question I suppose :lol: .... though the real question is do you use any of the [email protected] currently stored in the garage !


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Ah that answers my question I suppose :lol: .... though the real question is do you use any of the [email protected] currently stored in the garage !


of course all needed :whistling:

Over christmas i think i'll go through it and see what I need to keep and what can go, we've a lot of old decorating stuff that we can probably get rid of as we either get someone in or buy new brushes and stuff... gazebo... you know the stuff all guys accumulate over the years... could probably do with sorting out some sort of hanging system from the rafters to get some stuff off the floor...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> of course all needed :whistling:
> 
> Over christmas i think i'll go through it and see what I need to keep and what can go, we've a lot of old decorating stuff that we can probably get rid of as we either get someone in or buy new brushes and stuff... gazebo... you know the stuff all guys accumulate over the years... could probably do with sorting out some sort of hanging system from the rafters to get some stuff off the floor...


You could also put some stuff into the loft (assuming you have one) .... or is that also full of rubbi... I mean things you might need one day?


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> You could also put some stuff into the loft (assuming you have one) .... or is that also full of rubbi... I mean things you might need one day?


loft is quite full too...


----------



## Beklet

Rykard said:


> loft is quite full too...


Cheaper than insulation too


----------



## George-Bean

Clear out the garage mate! Where is the warehouse gym?

Bacon, whats that? lol.

I ate chicken, rice n peas all week twice a day, sometimes three, starting to drive me mad now ;-D


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> Clear out the garage mate! Where is the warehouse gym?
> 
> Bacon, whats that? lol.
> 
> I ate chicken, rice n peas all week twice a day, sometimes three, starting to drive me mad now ;-D


the clearout is planned - don't know whether I'll get enough room but i'll have a go.

the warehouse gym is on parker drive in leicester, not far from the depot and greens..

today it was porridge for breakfast, pastrami sandwiches for lunch and we're out tonight on a works xmas do in town...


----------



## George-Bean

Ryk, the engine room is only five mins from Parker Drive.........


----------



## George-Bean

and its only £25 a month all in.


----------



## Rykard

do you have a link?


----------



## George-Bean

Im working out today, chest n bi, Sunday legs, lemme know if you wannt come, £5 for a one off visit.

http://www.engineroomfitness.co.uk/


----------



## Rykard

i thought you trained at that new one in syston for some reason????


----------



## Rykard

i thought you trained at that new one in syston for some reason????

i currently use TheGym which is £11/month and 24/7 - downside is that the free weights area is not huge, but it is 'round the corner' from work..


----------



## George-Bean

Theres a lot to be said for the gym being a street or two away.


----------



## Rykard

I trained a couple of times at the warehouse at weekends, but it didn't open early enough in the week. It now opens early enough but they've hiked the prices.. and I can't justify 3 times the price at the moment.. most of the gyms round here open at 9 or 10 which is a pain... i can't travel out of the centre at lunch and they are really busy early evening...

it sounds like I'm making excuses doesn't it...


----------



## George-Bean

No mate, it sounds like you should hire a skip and make a home gym ;-D


----------



## Rykard

it may come to that..


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> train at home with your own set up ?
> 
> or ask the gym to buy another bar .


Truth in that,i remember early days my mate used to take his own tricep bar to a gym,,,


----------



## flinty90

just thought i would pop in as you always pop into my shamble of sh1t journal ..

hope your well bro and all your goals are coming together !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> I trained a couple of times at the warehouse at weekends, but it didn't open early enough in the week. It now opens early enough but they've hiked the prices.. and I can't justify 3 times the price at the moment.. most of the gyms round here open at 9 or 10 which is a pain... i can't travel out of the centre at lunch and they are really busy early evening...
> 
> it sounds like I'm making excuses doesn't it...


it does when you clearly have the capability to train at home :whistling:

rocky used an old cart with boulders in and a yoke to run through the snow 

when i lived in yorkshire i used an old railway sleeper to squat with even had myself a nice bit of splinter from it stuck in my neck lol


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> just thought i would pop in as you always pop into my shamble of sh1t journal ..
> 
> hope your well bro and all your goals are coming together !!


Smelt nice until you hobbled in bro...


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Smelt nice until you hobbled in bro...


MEH !!!


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> it does when you clearly have the capability to train at home :whistling:
> 
> rocky used an old cart with boulders in and a yoke to run through the snow
> 
> when i lived in yorkshire i used an old railway sleeper to squat with even had myself a nice bit of splinter from it stuck in my neck lol


,,,,,and there were t' 17 of us livin' in't :thumb: shoe box,in't middle of't'road,they were t'tdays,,,,,


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> MEH !!!


BEH


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> ,,,,,and there were t' 17 of us livin' in't :thumb: shoe box,in't middle of't'road,they were t'tdays,,,,,


outside toilet no hot water or heating til coal fire was lit .


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> just thought i would pop in as you always pop into my shamble of sh1t journal ..
> 
> hope your well bro and all your goals are coming together !!


lol, mines about as good as yours at the moment.

trying to get my sh1t together but have injured my achilles/feet on pills but it's overuse.. too heavy etc.. so this has stuffed everything up at the moment... been on anti inflamatories for nearly 2 weeks.. will be going back on Monday i think... plus we are now in the festive party season and am actually going out a few times so diet is not the most strict..

I will be looking into clearing space in the garage for a power rack / bench - hopefully I will be able to get them in .... if not may have to look for another gym but as I said above there aren't many open early that are reasonably priced.. and if i don't get to work by about 8 i have to park off site and walk in .. no that bad in itself but it is a consideration...

you back home now? what job do you actually do?


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> outside toilet no hot water or heating til coal fire was lit .


fcukin luxury !!!


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> outside toilet no hot water or heating til coal fire was lit .


You think you had it hard........


----------



## flinty90

Rykard said:


> lol, mines about as good as yours at the moment.
> 
> trying to get my sh1t together but have injured my achilles/feet on pills but it's overuse.. too heavy etc.. so this has stuffed everything up at the moment... been on anti inflamatories for nearly 2 weeks.. will be going back on Monday i think... plus we are now in the festive party season and am actually going out a few times so diet is not the most strict..
> 
> I will be looking into clearing space in the garage for a power rack / bench - hopefully I will be able to get them in .... if not may have to look for another gym but as I said above there aren't many open early that are reasonably priced.. and if i don't get to work by about 8 i have to park off site and walk in .. no that bad in itself but it is a consideration...
> 
> you back home now? what job do you actually do?


yes bro im back home...

im a directional driller !!!


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> lol, mines about as good as yours at the moment.
> 
> trying to get my sh1t together but have injured my achilles/feet on pills but it's overuse.. too heavy etc.. so this has stuffed everything up at the moment... been on anti inflamatories for nearly 2 weeks.. will be going back on Monday i think... plus we are now in the festive party season and am actually going out a few times so diet is not the most strict..
> 
> I will be looking into clearing space in the garage for a power rack / bench - hopefully I will be able to get them in .... if not may have to look for another gym but as I said above there aren't many open early that are reasonably priced.. and if i don't get to work by about 8 i have to park off site and walk in .. no that bad in itself but it is a consideration...
> 
> you back home now? what job do you actually do?


He builds shoe boxes in 't'middle of 't'road


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> im a directional driller !!!


no answer to that lol... i will google it later...


----------



## flinty90

Rykard said:


> no answer to that lol... i will google it later...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Directional_drilling


----------



## flinty90

this is actually one of our smaller rigs X


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> lol, mines about as good as yours at the moment.
> 
> trying to get my sh1t together but have injured my achilles/feet on pills but it's overuse.. too heavy etc.. so this has stuffed everything up at the moment... been on anti inflamatories for nearly 2 weeks.. will be going back on Monday i think... plus we are now in the festive party season and am actually going out a few times so diet is not the most strict..
> 
> I will be looking into clearing space in the garage for a power rack / bench - hopefully I will be able to get them in .... if not may have to look for another gym but as I said above there aren't many open early that are reasonably priced.. and if i don't get to work by about 8 i have to park off site and walk in .. no that bad in itself but it is a consideration...
> 
> you back home now? what job do you actually do?


buy a cheap shed or similar and put yer junk in it lol


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Directional_drilling


sounds like hard work to me - saunters back to his desk...


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> buy a cheap shed or similar and put yer junk in it lol


it may come to that... did think of extending the garage but it was going to cost a few k...


----------



## Rykard

had a good night last night, food was surprisingly good, Bistro Pierre in Leicester if anyone was wondering, if fact one of the best meals I've had out in quite a while - service was good and quick .. 9/10 (only problem was our table wasn't ready when we arrive as the previous party had 'taken too long')

woke up feeling well rough though..feeling fluey/sore throat - a few people are off work and a couple SHOULD be off work, so hopefully I'm not getting the dreaded... so no training till i feel better :-( wish I could be as light weight in body as I am in training :-(

just had a bacon sandwich , then off to a christmas fayre later..

weather just seems wet atm so will see whether it's shorts weather yet....

anyways enough of the ramblings of a candy ass lightweight - have a good day folks..


----------



## George-Bean

Rach likes that frog place too.


----------



## 25434

Awwwwwroight Cap'n!! hope you had a lovely day..bacon butties...phwooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrr!!!!....take care dude...


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> Rach likes that frog place too.


I was surprised, we went to Jamie's in Nottingham last year and it wasn't the best..

maybe going back... oh liked it too..


----------



## biglbs

Went to '15' in london,it was faultless mate,worth a run...


----------



## Rykard

maybe it was because it was xmas - but like i said to the oh, they should be right on their game at xmas as it is the best time to get new punters in with the all parties they have...


----------



## JaneN40

Meal sounds lovely  I've never been anywhere celeb chef wise but good to hear you rated it. 

Hope your cold doesn't come to much.. I'm sniffing away tonight and have too much to do to be ill! grrr lol


----------



## biglbs

Morning mate,plans today or lounging?


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...have a good 'un...


----------



## Rykard

been out to donny market to get some more sauce, than went to look at cars, as we are looking to replace the xtype..

now going to chill a bit , bite of lunch (see what's in the fridge/cupboard)

start some of the sort out

then watch tigers vs treviso

then dinner ( cheese and potato pie or roast ham and something...)

weather bit iffy really windy and keeps raining - annoying as i need to sort out the stones on the 'drive' truck is sinking in...


----------



## JaneN40

I love car shopping.. what you looking at getting?

Ive not long changed to an Alfa 147 2.0 Lusso - she's lovely to drive  and yes I've heard all the cracks at Alfa's but do love them.. she's my first after years of dreaming.


----------



## Rykard

JaneN40 said:


> I love car shopping.. what you looking at getting?
> 
> Ive not long changed to an Alfa 147 2.0 Lusso - she's lovely to drive  and yes I've heard all the cracks at Alfa's but do love them.. she's my first after years of dreaming.


Disco 2 V8

Disco 3 V8

Range Rover Sport V8

Not sure of budget or what we can actually get as the D3/RRS V8s are quite rare. We don't do enough miles to allow a diesel...


----------



## JaneN40

Nice!  I had an old disco years ago now but loved her, kids loved her too  She was petrol too (daft amount of V's to her can't remember how many now lol) but needed a bit too much work for the job I needed at the time. She went to an off roading home in the end. 

you're buying at a great time as 4x4's are not fecthing any money these days.. thats why my Alfa came to me to be fair.. 2.0 and high bracket on tax etc. I don't mind.. I love her enough.


----------



## Rykard

JaneN40 said:


> Nice!  I had an old disco years ago now but loved her, kids loved her too  She was petrol too (daft amount of V's to her can't remember how many now lol) but needed a bit too much work for the job I needed at the time. She went to an off roading home in the end.
> 
> you're buying at a great time as 4x4's are not fecthing any money these days.. thats why my Alfa came to me to be fair.. 2.0 and high bracket on tax etc. I don't mind.. I love her enough.


we think we've left it about a month too late - the floods and the warning of 'imminent' snow has put prices up by about £1-1500... we arem't that desperate but unless a gem comes up will probably wait until

feb/march now...


----------



## JaneN40

yeah I guess that would have an impact. If you're not in a rush then the right one will come along I'm sure.


----------



## Rykard

still not feeling 'right' - I think that it will probably be after xmas before it's all clear again .. judging by the way they're going down like flies in the office... too many sniffles etc...

I don't want to come back too soon, try too hard and end up putting myself back again... did I mention I HATE BEING ILL!!!!!! ??

I will continue to read the journals and contribute where I feel I can... and in the mean time look in to sorting out the garage to see if i can fit a bench and power rack in there... if not look around for other local hardcore gyms that open early and don't cost the earth...

if you're ill - get better

if you're not ill - train harder and smarter

have a good day peeps.


----------



## bluejoanna

Sorry to hear you are suffering, but loving the motivation. Get well soon x


----------



## George-Bean

I'm off tomorrow mate, wanna meet for a coffee?


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Sorry to hear you are suffering, but loving the motivation. Get well soon x


ta - unfortunately words/motivation don't make me thin..just one of those things.. I guess.. we're working hard, all stressed so I guess our immune systems are low, weather changeable etc people dragging themselves in (as seems to be the british norm now) when Ill...

but I will relax this week, hopefully get over it and start a new with a std strength routine (which will hopefully see me losing fat too). I need to get consistency and a set up at home would help this as I can't guarantee what equipment will be available at the gym and there is only 1 rack used for benching and squatting so it can be a but hit and miss...


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> I'm off tomorrow mate, wanna meet for a coffee?


hey GB, bit stuck at the mo trying to get things at work finished for deadlines, as I'm not in the office all this week/next.. but will try to sort out a gym session over xmas - assuming i get rid of this bug...


----------



## 25434

Afternoon Rykard...swishing thru...trying to pop in and out inbtween work..sigh.....have a good 'un...hope the bug shows signs of leaving before xmas mister..x


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard...sooooooooo....errrrmmm...just checking....you're not training until after xmas?..hummmm....Rykkers...you know I luv ya right?...but...but...you can fit in some walking and some bits and bats ya know...don't give up totally or you'll find it really difficult to get started again and we want you to keep going.....huh?...huh?...not nagging or anything but..ya knarrrr...you my "ti'nternet bud"...so gotta nag don't I?......

Take care and hope you do pick up...it is really poop not feeling great I know this but I'm trying my best to get going again cos my utter fear of getting fat again is over riding everything else....fact.....have a good day mister...beeeeg hugs dude!.....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Rykard...sooooooooo....errrrmmm...just checking....you're not training until after xmas?..hummmm....Rykkers...you know I luv ya right?...but...but...you can fit in some walking and some bits and bats ya know...don't give up totally or you'll find it really difficult to get started again and we want you to keep going.....huh?...huh?...not nagging or anything but..ya knarrrr...you my "ti'nternet bud"...so gotta nag don't I?......
> 
> Take care and hope you do pick up...it is really poop not feeling great I know this but I'm trying my best to get going again cos my utter fear of getting fat again is over riding everything else....fact.....have a good day mister...beeeeg hugs dude!.....


hey flubs, I hear you but it's not just the 'fluey' stuff , it's my feet/heels - I am on anti inflamms for them, overuse achilles tendonitis and plantar stuff.. going back to the docs later in the week, when I get up I can barely stand let alone walk... it really is doing my head in and probably isn't helping with my mood either, if it was simply fluey stuff/cold I would supp up and do something but the combination is not good at the mo. I really appreciate the thoughts and concerns and help from everyone and just want to get sorted and back on a consistent routine..

@George_Bean the warehouse is currently doing an offer of £300 for the year this week .. i am seriously considering it..


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> hey [Redacted], I hear you but it's not just the 'fluey' stuff , it's my feet/heels - I am on anti inflamms for them, overuse achilles tendonitis and plantar stuff.. going back to the docs later in the week, when I get up I can barely stand let alone walk... it really is doing my head in and probably isn't helping with my mood either, if it was simply fluey stuff/cold I would supp up and do something but the combination is not good at the mo. I really appreciate the thoughts and concerns and help from everyone and just want to get sorted and back on a consistent routine..
> 
> @George_Bean the warehouse is currently doing an offer of £300 for the year this week .. i am seriously considering it..


oh, sorry cap'n..I didn't realise it was that bad, I thought it was something that came and went depending on what you had been doing eg: badders etc....sorry to hear that....but...cough...not to be stuck or anything but does your gym have one of those sit down bikes? we have 3 in mine, and you can sit down, no foot work required and you just pedal with your hands so you're still getting the heart going...i used it when I cracked my spine and couldn't do the standing stuff...and you get to watch the tv's on the wall too!! hahahaha..... or how about if you can't actually get up...leg raises in bed? or on the floor? orrr...orr.....hee hee....

Hey Cap'n...I'm sorta mucking with ya to keep your spirits up but there are icklie things you could do...but I know when you head is "doing one" it's really hard to focus...I get that, I do...and that's why you gotta keep on here, so we can keep you going right?....


----------



## Rykard

atm 'everything' seems to make them worse - I try to keep them moving as not moving agrravates it, but I haven't play for about 3-4 weeks maybe more... i just seem to be falling apart....

the gym doesn't have a hand bike though..


----------



## George-Bean

I have no idea about advice for your feet mate, I got a pretty bad problem with my left calf, cant run for more than 3 mins without it turning to stone, I understand your frustration. I would be tempted to add garlic and chilli's to your diet and deffo supplement chrondroitin. Hope this improves for you mate.


----------



## bluejoanna

Flubs said:


> oh, sorry cap'n..I didn't realise it was that bad, I thought it was something that came and went depending on what you had been doing eg: badders etc....sorry to hear that....but...cough...not to be stuck or anything but does your gym have one of those sit down bikes? we have 3 in mine, and you can sit down, no foot work required and you just pedal with your hands so you're still getting the heart going...i used it when I cracked my spine and couldn't do the standing stuff...and you get to watch the tv's on the wall too!! hahahaha..... or how about if you can't actually get up...leg raises in bed? or on the floor? orrr...orr.....hee hee....
> 
> Hey Cap'n...I'm sorta mucking with ya to keep your spirits up but there are icklie things you could do...but I know when you head is "doing one" it's really hard to focus...I get that, I do...and that's why you gotta keep on here, so we can keep you going right?....


Don't laugh Flubs - I have been known to do leg raises in bed (no smut please) after a couple of days without working out (the guilt was getting to me!) - quite nice if you have a telly in your room, but remember to either put your pants on or close the curtains before commencing said leg raises.....x


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Rykard - Sounds like you have it pretty bad. No advice at all (unless you go by tried and tested route of plenty of wine), but sending you hugs and hope you feel well again soon x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Don't laugh Flubs - I have been known to do leg raises in bed (no smut please) after a couple of days without working out (the guilt was getting to me!) - quite nice if you have a telly in your room, but remember to either put your pants on or close the curtains before commencing said leg raises.....x


two questions spring to mind - 1) how low are your windows or 2) how high is your bed....


----------



## bluejoanna

I am on the top bunk....:laugh: x


----------



## Rykard

better watch your toes on the ceiling then lol... i presume you do muscle ups to get on the top...


----------



## George-Bean

I think I joined the legs and feet picture gang this week lol.


----------



## Rykard

mmm... i might join that gang too at the weekend... I'll prepare to be ridiculed lol


----------



## bluejoanna

George-Bean said:


> I think I joined the legs and feet picture gang this week lol.


Its where the cool folk hang out - although, by saying the word "folk" makes me immensely uncool..... Nice avi x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Its where the cool folk hang out - although, by saying the word "folk" makes me immensely uncool..... Nice avi x


do you think he needs some stillettos to bring out the calves a bit more?


----------



## George-Bean

lol, its the only muscle I got thats worth a picture at the moment lol.


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> I think I joined the legs and feet picture gang this week lol.


Actually George...your legs are lovely...long too...sigh....I'm a fookin' hobbit!!! would love long legs....I'mFARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr too short for my weight!!


----------



## George-Bean

Ive seen you Flubs, so stop telling porky pies!

I'm only 5-8 btw.


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> Ive seen you [Redacted], so stop telling porky pies!
> 
> I'm only 5-8 btw.


you're a giant!!!!!


----------



## Rykard

i'm short for my height too....


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> i'm short for my height too....


hee heee...x


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> i'm short for my height too....


I am heavy for my weight and height,allegedly if i was 15ft tall i would be fine...


----------



## George-Bean

biglbs said:


> I am heavy for my weight and height,allegedly if i was 15ft tall i would be fine...


but you can press 207kg ;-D


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> but you can press 207kg ;-D


That is only because i don't think it is heavy mate:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Hi Ryk,be well this cold day..


----------



## Rykard

doesn't look too bad here , guess i'll see when i venture out. loads of freezing fog last night though..

wrap up warm all, stay safe and train hard and smart


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> doesn't look too bad here , guess i'll see when i venture out. loads of freezing fog last night though..
> 
> wrap up warm all, stay safe and train hard and smart


If the bar aint bending ,you are only pretending remember!


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> If the bar aint bending ,you are only pretending remember!


..or you bought a cheap bar 

<edit> just been out - freezing fog and definitely not shorts weather...


----------



## Rykard

<weather update> started at -1 and descended quickly to -2 in the city.... fog lifted slighted but v cold...


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n! it is indeed colder than a polar bear sitting on an icicle and getting his bum fur trapped in the ice!! and foggy too..but when I drove into work at daft o clock this morning the white over the field and the pale yellow coming up from the far side and fog swirling over the fields was magical...very lord of the rings...I love that time of the day...

Have a good one Rykers...and as BigFella said..if you're not bending then you're not bending...errrmm.....wut?..hee heee....pretending!!! that's the one if you're not pretending your bending! hee hee I knew I'd get it if I thought about it...

Take care mister...


----------



## bluejoanna

Sounds positively tropical in your neck of the woods! Now I am interested to see your new "shoes/legs/feet" avi at the weekend - I have plenty of pairs of s£xy shoes should you wish to borrow some.....You would have shrink to a size four tho....x


----------



## Rykard

white over this morning with front... glad I'm off so having a lie in 

plans today - go and see a man about a clock , go see a man about some kitchen cupboards and then finally go and see Skyfall and a meal afterwards

so have a good day peeps, stay wram, stay safe, train hard and smart.


----------



## 25434

morning Cap'n!! film and a meal aftewards..that sound great! the film is a right ole yarn...real kickback and don't engage your brain cell thing...great! stay well Rykkers...x


----------



## Rykard

oh forgot - go see a man about some new bulbs for the instrument binnacle in the discovery... bit chilly out -3


----------



## Rykard

skyfall rocked - gave me another possible choice for new car - defender 110 double cab great commuter choice. Had a great steak afterwards with a few chips... just getting warm again now it's been bitterly cold here down to -5 at one point, supposedly it's getting warmer and wetter over the next few days. fingers crossed


----------



## bluejoanna

Glad you liked Skyfall - I loved it, I don''t like Bond! Stay warm, keep well and speak soon x


----------



## George-Bean

Last time I went to the pictures was to see Jaws, had to go with my dad cos I wasn't old enough lol.


----------



## Rykard

god it was loud though.. may make it a 'regular' thing.. best of all because it was soooooooooooooo cold we got free tea/coffee in the harvester (it was cold in there too) and the streak was awesome...

went to the docs yesterday and she gave me some different anti inflams and then went to look at a new toy  ,back on Monday with my mechanic mate to give it a proper once over... fingers crossed it is ok..


----------



## Rykard

shoulder workout done ;-( - loft hatch painted over - can't get the decs out - 15 mins with my arms above my head with a scraper trying to break the seal without totally trashing the paint job... didn't do too badly...

weather is decidedly warmer today, gonna sort the truck out later...

have a good day folks


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> shoulder workout done ;-( - loft hatch painted over - can't get the decs out - 15 mins with my arms above my head with a scraper trying to break the seal without totally trashing the paint job... didn't do too badly...
> 
> weather is decidedly warmer today, gonna sort the truck out later...
> 
> have a good day folks


 :lol: I hope you made sure you did an equal number of sets/reps with each arm !


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> :lol: I hope you made sure you did an equal number of sets/reps with each arm !


nope i'll look like i'm waitiing for week two of the charles atlas workout routine lol.

it was at that funny height - step two slightly too low step three too high... absolute bu88er to do lol

anyways to proper stuff.. I have measured in the garage and I can just about physically fit a power rack in there.. only problem is sorting out a load of rubbish in there...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> nope i'll look like i'm waitiing for week two of the charles atlas workout routine lol.
> 
> it was at that funny height - step two slightly too low step three too high... absolute bu88er to do lol
> 
> anyways to proper stuff.. I have measured in the garage and I can just about physically fit a power rack in there.. only problem is sorting out a load of rubbish in there...


Yes I know that height very well !

Yey well done re the garage ! :thumb:

I'm hoping to make extra room in mine next year so I can get a bit more equipment in, assuming I can afford the extra equipment that is as the 'extra room' involves erecting a summer house in the garden !


----------



## Rykard

quick update , still feeling rough got the ulcers back too :confused1: but on a positive note the new anti inflamms are working - got up this morning relatively painfree :bounce:

fixed the truck and sorted out a few xmas bits and pieces, just going to start the roast for dinner (Lamb)

later...


----------



## 25434

Hey Rykkers...good news on the anti inflamms working....good news indeed, you don't wanna be in pain over xmas...nope! roast lamb....mint sauce...yummmeeeee....

I had forty thousand bison burgers and baked potato...my stomach is like a ledge......haha....dunno why I'm laughing about that...will need to run 50,0000000 miles to work it off...pft! take care Cap'n..x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Hey Rykkers...good news on the anti inflamms working....good news indeed, you don't wanna be in pain over xmas...nope! roast lamb....mint sauce...yummmeeeee....
> 
> I had forty thousand bison burgers and baked potato...my stomach is like a ledge......haha....dunno why I'm laughing about that...will need to run 50,0000000 miles to work it off...pft! take care Cap'n..x


guess you'll be doing a bit of guilty cardio tomorrow then lol... I presume you're feeling better?


----------



## 25434

I'm much better than I was but feeling bit chesty still and quite tired still..getting there though....thanks for asking...and yes, I just did do some cardio...lol

Morning cap'n...have a good 'un...


----------



## Rykard

good morning folks - still feeling rough, need to get some more pills from the chemist, feet are pretty good again so looks like we're getting there on them. If I don't fel too bad may give badders a go tomorrow night. No training currently planned today, going to test drive a discovery 3 then see what happens from there, oh is going to town and having lunch with her mum.. may gate crash see what time I get back.

have a good day everyone and get better if you're ill....


----------



## Rykard

V8


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> V8


I've got zero idea what that means but it made me laugh and if you're happy then SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AM I...whoot whoot :bounce:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> I've got zero idea what that means but it made me laugh and if you're happy then SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AM I...whoot whoot :bounce:


engines - nothing purrs like a V8... well my current V6 isn't too bad...


----------



## Rykard

morning folks, finishing off the xmas stuff then back to work tomorrow :-(

got neck ache this morning, must have slept funny, but generally feeling a lot better... hopefully you others ( you know who you are ) are starting to pick up too..


----------



## flinty90

Morning mate ... any plans to train today bro ??


----------



## 25434

Moooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg Rykkers!!!!

Hope work doesn't turn out to be too poop for ya...laters dude laters.... :bounce:


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> Morning mate ... any plans to train today bro ??


was hoping to play tonight, woke up with a really stiff shoulder\neck left arm, really annoyed as everything else is starting to work again.. may have been one of the following - slept on it funny, drove the X type for 3 hours yesterday which I never normally do or test driving the Disco we tested the brakes quite hard so maybe a bit of whiplash (not the good kind either)?

taking anti inflam already and put some deep heat on it - see how it goes...


----------



## Rykard

hey..

shoulder/neck still sore, easing slightly, but not right. back to work was a drag .. it seemed really dark this morning... seems to be getting colder again too...

oh's family round tonight - so need to be on my best behaviour - love xmas lol...

most of the shopping done, not buying each other anything as there is a new toy on the way 

have a good day, or what's left of it..


----------



## biglbs

New toy on way?


----------



## bluejoanna

Hi Rykard, Seems like all of UK-M are poorly sick - I hope the ulcers clear up soon - Don't get the bonjella ulcer gel mixed up with Savlon antiseptic cream (same colour packaging) - something my dad did on my other half when he got a friction burn on his leg after rugby...You have never heard language like it....

Stay warm and hope you feel better soon x


----------



## 25434

Yup! best behaviour Cap'n!! lolol....hee heee...I'd better rush down the naughty step just in case you have to retire to it...hahahaha....cough....


----------



## Rykard

hey all

blue jo - got some hydrocortisone tablets and barrier cream - works quite well, but I keep chewing my tongue when sleeping????

flubs - made it , didn't have to bite my tongue much either lol

bigguy - you need to put up slightly bigger pic lol


----------



## Rykard

morning folks, hope you are all feeling chipper, i'm still not right - I guess the uk-m bug is hitting us all hard - still dosed up on supps..

peeing down here thing christmas might float away lol

have a great day.


----------



## Greshie

Get well soon Ryk ... as you say everyone seems to be hit really hard .....


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...well done on not having to get into the sin bin at the in-laws! that's ma boy.....hae a good one...


----------



## Rykard

just getting annoyed now - not ill enough to be off, but not well enough to train .. argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but on the other hand christmas is nearly here....


----------



## Rykard

lunch - tuna salad - check, apple - check, quark - quark where's the quark???????? left it at home, what a waste ;-(


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

well first off i'd like to wish you all a really Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

looks like the warehouse may be doing some offers over the holiday so will join there too.

everywhere is mad at the moment, people are shopping like ar$eholes - do they not realise the shops are only closed for a day, and the drivers!!!!! argh!!!!!!!!!! <vent over>

anyways to reiterate have a great holiday. I will be back to training as soon as I can and will be back to either 5x5 or ppl...


----------



## flinty90

yes shopping like 4rseholes is deffo whats happening ..... hope you get better soon bro, and you enjoy your christmas hols too X


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> Morning all,
> 
> well first off i'd like to wish you all a really Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
> 
> looks like the warehouse may be doing some offers over the holiday so will join there too.
> 
> everywhere is mad at the moment, people are shopping like ar$eholes - do they not realise the shops are only closed for a day, and the drivers!!!!! argh!!!!!!!!!! <vent over>
> 
> anyways to reiterate have a great holiday. I will be back to training as soon as I can and will be back to either 5x5 or ppl...


Merry Christmas Ryk ... have a good one :thumb:

You should have come up to Dumfries yesterday shopping .... town was deserted by mid afternoon ... though you would have needed your oilskins :lol:


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> yes shopping like 4rseholes is deffo whats happening ..... hope you get better soon bro, and you enjoy your christmas hols too X


almost there neck is a lot better, still feeling 'rundown'/lethargic but a good workout should hopefully sort that out...

weather is dry here today, was peeing down yesterday though...


----------



## Rykard

BAD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bought the oh a really nice and apt christmas card a couple of months ago. I hid it for safe keeping <see where this is going> can I find it, looked everywhere for it last night and this morning....

A colleague has just come back from lunch saying it is absolutely manic in town.... I need to go and get another card.. I may not be back - wish me luck.........................................


----------



## Rykard

Justlike to wish everyone that reads my journal a Merry Christmas and aHappy and Prosperous New Year.

Iwill be joining another gym tomorrow (xmas deal) and hopefullygetting myself back on track for the new year.


----------



## Rykard

what a great day, xmas dinner with the bil, nice relaxed adult company and great food , xmas tea with my folks .. couldn't really be any better.

joined the warehouse gym this morning, planning on going tomorrow for a quick session not sure what to do- not trained for a couple of months so it will hurt.. suggestions?

hope everyone else had a great day..


----------



## Tassotti

Squat

Bench

Deadlift

5x5 each


----------



## Rykard

Tassotti said:


> Squat
> 
> Bench
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> 5x5 each


cheers Tas, that looks like a plan..


----------



## Rykard

well almost to plan woke up late... got the time wrong or lunch...

so just did a quick deadlift workout on the drive at home... took it fairly easy as i haven't deadlifted since 16th Nov... (70x5 on an olympic bar (+20kg))

weights excluding bar as I haven't got round to weighing it yet...

so warm up 20.6 30.5 40.5

work 60.5 x 5

felt taxing towards the last couple of sets, I used straps as my grip was going and the bar was really cold..

so haven't lost a lot of strength, didn't bounce the bar either - lift, pause, down, pause, lift & repeat...

will really feel it tomorrow lol, off to get a shower then go round my folks or Christmas dinner #2.

have a great day folks

(it's sunny here btw yay!!)


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> well almost to plan woke up late... got the time wrong or lunch...
> 
> so just did a quick deadlift workout on the drive at home... took it fairly easy as i haven't deadlifted since 16th Nov... (70x5 on an olympic bar (+20kg))
> 
> weights excluding bar as I haven't got round to weighing it yet...
> 
> so warm up 20.6 30.5 40.5
> 
> work 60.5 x 5
> 
> felt taxing towards the last couple of sets, I used straps as my grip was going and the bar was really cold..
> 
> so haven't lost a lot of strength, didn't bounce the bar either - lift, pause, down, pause, lift & repeat...
> 
> will really feel it tomorrow lol, off to get a shower then go round my folks or Christmas dinner #2.
> 
> have a great day folks
> 
> (it's sunny here btw yay!!)


Nice that,out in the air an all.................


----------



## Rykard

:-( not sunny anymore, it's throwing it down...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> :-( not sunny anymore, it's throwing it down...


Was sunny first thing in Manchester, but when I left was clouding over and the gloomier it got the further North I travelled  ... and there was I hoping for a sunny drive home ! :lol:

Merry Christmas btw!


----------



## 25434

Hello cap'n, good to see one of us doing some training...lol.....well done....me and you getting down to some serious stuff in the new year right? C,mawwwwwn.....lets kick some booty! And god knows I have enough to kicks....hahahaha hash...

Sorry for being late but warmest wishes and jogged things for the new year Rjykard..x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Hello cap'n, good to see one of us doing some training...lol.....well done....me and you getting down to some serious stuff in the new year right? C,mawwwwwn.....lets kick some booty! And god knows I have enough to kicks....hahahaha hash...
> 
> Sorry for being late but warmest wishes and jogged things for the new year Rjykard..x


back at you flubs, hope you're sorted soon :beer:


----------



## Rykard

ouch... just had my first sess down the new gym..

plan was 5x5 squat/bench/deads with roughly what I was doing previously weight wise minus a bit for my layoff...

squat racks were in use so started with bench - 3 warm up sets then ended on 5x5 @ 50kg (30+bar) slow down pause power up...went careful on these as I haven't flat benched in years.. will feel it tomorrow.

then moved on to squats again 3 warm up sets then 1x60 and 4x65 - felt reasonable but will go heavier next time

then went to deads and it went a bit squiffy..

I did some deads on boxing day so didn't plan on going heavy more a loosener.. started at 30 to get the groove then put what I thought were 20s on but they were 25s... so I ended up officially pulling 100k for 3x3

I will definitely be a little sore tomorrow or Sunday, but it was worth it.

New gym has a lot better atmosphere...

have a great rest of today.


----------



## 25434

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

GREAT to see ya back in the gym shaking ya booty Ryykers!!! whoot whooot.... :bounce:

thazzmaboieeeeeeeeeee.....well done...don't think about the SORE bod..hee heeee....cough......great stuff Cap'n...i feel happy for ya....good man!!!


----------



## Rykard

cheers Flubs

the next tricky thing is to work it into my daily routine as it's further from work and doesn't open until 7:30 so we'll see how that goes...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> cheers [Redacted]
> 
> the next tricky thing is to work it into my daily routine as it's further from work and doesn't open until 7:30 so we'll see how that goes...


Ryykers!! you will find a way, or you will find a way round it...you just gotta right? it's good for you, and I know you need to do it and you can....like me too....both of us....start shaking our booties and making waves in the new year...oh yeah babeeeeeeeeeee..... :clap:


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> ouch... just had my first sess down the new gym..
> 
> plan was 5x5 squat/bench/deads with roughly what I was doing previously weight wise minus a bit for my layoff...
> 
> squat racks were in use so started with bench - 3 warm up sets then ended on 5x5 @ 50kg (30+bar) slow down pause power up...went careful on these as I haven't flat benched in years.. will feel it tomorrow.
> 
> then moved on to squats again 3 warm up sets then 1x60 and 4x65 - felt reasonable but will go heavier next time
> 
> then went to deads and it went a bit squiffy..
> 
> I did some deads on boxing day so didn't plan on going heavy more a loosener.. started at 30 to get the groove then put what I thought were 20s on but they were 25s... so I ended up officially pulling 100k for 3x3
> 
> I will definitely be a little sore tomorrow or Sunday, but it was worth it.
> 
> New gym has a lot better atmosphere...
> 
> have a great rest of today.


Looks like a good session there :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

right

quads sore chest sore... planning to go to the gym in a bit not sure what to do.. thinking shoulders and possibly back ohp/db press and pull up/seated row depending on what is available what do you guys think?


----------



## 25434

Morning rykard....I'm not sure if you should train shoulders and back on the same day? Err mum....it's what I've been told but I'm not an expert as you know...I do back and biceps, or delta and calves or something like that....

Please don't anyone flame me for that, it's just what I've been told....have a good day rulers...


----------



## Rykard

well did some stuff when I finally got in the gym - couldn't remember my pin - duh

ohp 5x5 @ 35k

single are db shoulder press 3x8 10k 12k 12k

pull ups - total bust no strength - need to find an alternative to get some strength here , grip and lats not working at all.. can some one confirm pullups - hands facing or away? tried it both way but no joy..

seated row - 5x5 @ 59k - felt ok... but nothing special..

shake then home for breakie - steak, eggs, couple bits of toast and coffee...

now resting ..

you all have a good day..


----------



## bluejoanna

:thumbup1: Looking good in terms of work out and food. My OH would be very envious of your brekkie - he would eat steak and eggs every morning given the chance and he does not even work out! Have a good one Rykard x


----------



## Rykard

oh forgot the best bit - I'm set up in the rack doing ohp, resting between sets and a person, typical globo peron - I say person as I couldn't decide male or female - butch female or effeminate male - and started to take a plate off the bar????? needless to say they apologised prefusely...when i pointed out their mistake...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning rykard....I'm not sure if you should train shoulders and back on the same day? Err mum....it's what I've been told but I'm not an expert as you know...I do back and biceps, or delta and calves or something like that....
> 
> Please don't anyone flame me for that, it's just what I've been told....have a good day rulers...


no flaming - i was just trying to hit the bits i didn't get too with the bench/squats/deads - vertical press for shoulders (delts) - pulling for lats... should be ok - need to work on my grip though ;-(


----------



## 25434

Happy new yeah cap'n...hope 2013 brings u everything you wish for..xx


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Happy new yeah cap'n...hope 2013 brings u everything you wish for..xx


and you too flubsy


----------



## biglbs

Happy new year mate


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Happy new year mate


thanks for the rep bud


----------



## Greshie

Happy New Year Ryk ... hope it's a good one for you !


----------



## flinty90

HNY mate.. lets get this train rolling matey !!


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Happy New Year Ryk ... hope it's a good one for you !


thanks for the reps.. already started - new gym couple of good sessions - thinking maybe legs later..( as my arms are hurting from the back work out lol)

hope it's a good one for you too..


----------



## Milky

Get a pic up in your avi mate so we know who we are talking too !


----------



## Beklet

Milky said:


> Get a pic up in your avi mate so we know who we are talking too !


Yes. what he said lol and hurah for motivation and steak and eggs - can't wait to be back in the gym snarling at the 8 stone bicep boys who think they're the sh1t (*disclaimer* I'm not averse to anyone coming to the gym and making an effort it's the idiots who make stupid comments I'm on about)


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Get a pic up in your avi mate so we know who we are talking too !


have to get a pic taken, will see how we go, i'm not that photogenic...


----------



## Rykard

Beklet said:


> Yes. what he said lol and hurah for motivation and steak and eggs - can't wait to be back in the gym snarling at the 8 stone bicep boys who think they're the sh1t (*disclaimer* I'm not averse to anyone coming to the gym and making an effort it's the idiots who make stupid comments I'm on about)


or the ones that try to take plates off a bar you are using...


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> have to get a pic taken, will see how we go, i'm not that photogenic...


yeah coz l am Brad Pitt mate arent l !

:lol:


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> have to get a pic taken, will see how we go, i'm not that photogenic...


There is always soft focus :whistling:


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> yeah coz l am Brad Pitt mate arent l !
> 
> :lol:


holy crap - didn't recognise you from your movies :bounce:


----------



## Rykard

couldn't find any other pics...

but will this do?



added as my avi too


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> couldn't find any other pics...
> 
> but will this do?
> 
> View attachment 105895
> 
> 
> added as my avi too


Better than nothing :thumbup1:

Garages need a paint job ... :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Better than nothing :thumbup1:
> 
> Garages need a paint job ... :lol:


not my garages lol, but they have been done now.. this is from last year (2011)..


----------



## Enjoy1

Happy new year lovely xxx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> There is always soft focus :whistling:


 mg: OMG Greshie, you know about soft focus, and you post THAT picture?

:lol: only joking you handsome devil


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> mg: OMG Greshie, you know about soft focus, and you post THAT picture?
> 
> *lololol BB....that really made me larrrrf me head off...sorry Greshie..x*
> 
> :lol: only joking you handsome devil


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> mg: OMG Greshie, you know about soft focus, and you post THAT picture?
> 
> :lol: only joking you handsome devil


I knew I had set myself up there, actually I was looking at my avi today and thinking I could do a lot better ... flash is a bit harsh ...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> I knew I had set myself up there, actually I was looking at my avi today and thinking I could do a lot better ... flash is a bit harsh ...


about time you replaced it with a double bicep pose :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> about time you replaced it with a double bicep pose :thumb:


Hmmm bit more work to do before I can get away with that I think !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Hmmm bit more work to do before I can get away with that I think !


Rubbish, get your speedo's on and flex for the camera


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Rubbish, get your speedo's on and flex for the camera


Oh God I don't think so ! :lol:

I need to be twice the size I am before even considering that !


----------



## Rykard

urghh!! feel rough this morning - getting up 3 hours early than you have been doing is not a good idea...

trying to get organised to go work ;-(

welcome back to the real world folks ....


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykard...I wasn't so keen on climbing out of bed that's for sure but I sure am happy to get back to a better routine which I seem incapable of when I'm not working...hope your day isn't so bad...I'm currently wading through 457 emails. Lucky me...eyeballs crossing already...lol..


----------



## Rykard

morning, looks like my choice to not go to the gym was right - it didn't open till 8:00am...

haven't got that many email to go through, luckily

it will be a tough couple of days getting back into routine...

hope everyone has a great day...


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning! Looks like you have been working hard and putting lazy xmas feckers (such as myself) to shame! Liking the new Avi, but def need a close up version please! x


----------



## Rykard

i'm working on it, there are next to no photos of me in existence..

question of the day - why is it when a parcel can't be delivery and needs to be collected from a far off sorting office is it the heavy one?????

just done my daily workout of walking a couple of miles with an awkward 5kg in my hand...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> i'm working on it, there are next to no photos of me in existence..
> 
> question of the day - why is it when a parcel can't be delivery and needs to be collected from a far off sorting office is it the heavy one?????
> 
> just done my daily workout of walking a couple of miles with an awkward 5kg in my hand...


Why did you not get them to redeliver ? that's what I normally do  or I drive into town and park near the sorting office


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Why did you not get them to redeliver ? that's what I normally do  or I drive into town and park near the sorting office


I thought it was a small/light parcel as I'm expecting some clothes - thought this may have gone parcel force - but obviously didn't lol. And a wander up to the station gives me something to do in my lunch hour..... hands gonna ache tomorrow though..


----------



## Rykard

afternoon folks

just done push

incline db press 5x5 22.5.x4 22x10 (last set)

assisted dips -68kg 5x5 totally wasted by the end think the 10 reps on the inc db press didn'thelp much

shoulder press worked 14x 5x3 16 x 5 x 5 felt strong on these

read this morning the new gym opens at 7 now so that is good news..


----------



## bluejoanna

Greshie said:


> Why did you not get them to redeliver ? that's what I normally do  or I drive into town and park near the sorting office


Like the new Avi Greshie :thumbup1: Much better!!


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Like the new Avi Greshie :thumbup1: Much better!!


looks a bit serious and grown up.. and was it taken in the bathroom??


----------



## bluejoanna

Says the man hiding in his 4 x 4!! :lol:


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Like the new Avi Greshie :thumbup1: Much better!!


thank you ... the old one was taken with a flash and was a bit harsh on my ageing face. The first pic I attempted was better than this one but then I noticed my lazy eye had gone into the most apalling squint :lol:



Rykard said:


> looks a bit serious and grown up.. and was it taken in the bathroom??


Yep after my shower this morning ... and what do you mean? I am serious and grown up :lol:


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> afternoon folks
> 
> just done push
> 
> incline db press 5x5 22.5.x4 22x10 (last set)
> 
> assisted dips -68kg 5x5 totally wasted by the end think the 10 reps on the inc db press didn'thelp much
> 
> shoulder press worked 14x 5x3 16 x 5 x 5 felt strong on these
> 
> read this morning the new gym opens at 7 now so that is good news..


Well done Cap'n! whoot whoot....and we're off....yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...dom di dom dom doooooooooommmmmmmm...:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

really starting to feel it now ;-( don't think I will make a pull session tomorrow - will do one on saturday


----------



## BestBefore1989

bluejoanna said:


> Like the new Avi Greshie :thumbup1: Much better!!


X2


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> really starting to feel it now ;-( don't think I will make a pull session tomorrow - will do one on saturday


dont wimp out just do the best you can


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n....as above.come on, don't go awol at the first sign of dom...hahaha....I saw your post in the other thread...you thinking of changing things up? I wish you every luck whatever you decided to do....


----------



## Rykard

going at lunch, not got the mornings sorted out yet - pull session

will look over the weekend at a different routine but will probably stick with ppl - feet still giving me gyp though..


----------



## Rykard

i was feeling exhausted, think I may have gone a little too had too soon lol (me all over).

I need to lose the weight but am not in good enough shape to allow me to do more ballistic cardio movements, so will be sticking with the resistance for now. I

think I will also stop chasing the weight and maybe start upping the reps to a point then up the weight - what do you guys think?

I need to get my sh1t together re food for work etc as I will need to prep this the night before to give me time to get there in the morning. The new gym is further away from work so I need to be there when it opens and gone within 45-60 mins to allow me to get a parking spot at work..

have a good day all

... and thanks for reading


----------



## Rykard

not the best session gym was full of 'january monkeys'

seated row 5x5

chin ups 5x5

but got there..

found some photos .. but can't upload for some reason . will try again when I get home..


----------



## Rykard




----------



## Greshie

No harm in trying extended reps to a point and then once you've achieved that combination move the weight up ... that's basically what I'm doing on the wendlers assistance exercises ....

Food is my biggest pain too (not enough of it in my case! )


----------



## Rykard

Agree just need someone to sort out an eating plan, I need to workout timings and food over the next couple of weeks as I will be going to the new gym so need to leave earlier. This means I will need to prep breakfast and lunch the night before....

anyways trying some more photos - I'm the one hopefully holding the torch..


----------



## 25434

Nice pics tykes, you are nice looking chap.......first time I've seen your mug up close......yes, get that one up.....have a good day too...


----------



## Rykard

just off shopping, if my feet feel ok later I may either do a leg session or try a badders session (not played for a couple of months)

have a good weekend


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> just off shopping, if my feet feel ok later I may either do a leg session or try a badders session (not played for a couple of months)
> 
> have a good weekend


Is a bladders session a good idea? Cos that is a lot of hard bashing on the feet...it might make them worse? You should do legs then you can have sore feet AND sore quads! :laugh:....take care mister....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Is a bladders session a good idea? Cos that is a lot of hard bashing on the feet...it might make them worse? You should do legs then you can have sore feet AND sore quads! :laugh:....take care mister....


A "bladders" session Flubs ??? :whistling: :laugh:

Yep the torch pic is a good one !


----------



## Rykard

decided this morning to do legs today and play on Tuesday as I know the people better on Tuesday so can control the type of game I play in a bit easier...

so did legs at lunch.. pretty good sess

squats 5x5 90,90,90,90,95kg - hadn't eaten so was a little down on energy. form was pretty good.

RDL 5x5 @ 60kg - started to feel it in the lower back , but kept form good didn't rush..

then tried a glute machine - lie face down and push back with each leg in turn - did 3 sets per leg..

that was it done - was feeling a little tired but didn't think I'd done that much...until I tried to walk up the stairs out of the gym... i haven't had wobbly legs like that in a while..


----------



## Rykard

good morning folks, good nights sleep and woke up not feeling sore at all YAY....

It's really foggy here, so we may end up staying in to finish clearing all the xmas stuff up. I might try and convince the oh to go for a wander ..

will also sort my bags out for a morning push session at the warehouse... will probably go badly lol

catch you later


----------



## Rykard

bu88er just found out the warehouse opens at 7:30 not 7:00 :-(... so back to plan A theGYM... had prepped all my food and everything ... it should be back open at 7:00 as soon as the council sign something off???


----------



## Rykard

well push done this morning, all 5x5

Incline DB press 5x5 peaked last set on 26kgx8 think this is a new pb will up them all to 26 next time

Assisted Dips - started on -68kg - was workign in w3ith another guy and at some point it went to -64kg i think it was the last 4 sets... new PB

finished off with DB shoulder press, as the oly bar was in use by a 'guy' benching next to nothing for loads of sets , then declining for loads of sets, using a suicide grip too, he should have built a base first as there was absolutely nothing on him (rant over), started on 16sx5x3 then finished with 18sx5x2

tried to start with the new timings and routine, get up , shower, coffee, pack breakfast/lunch, (re)pack workout bag, then go - was a little later than I wanted but I was in the gym working out at 7:20 - this will be earlier once the council get the act together on the new place.

gym was relatively quiet got through my stuff without issue, cleaned up and got into the office.

breakfast - coffee, shake (protein+glutamine), cocopops, breakfast buritto from yesterday

lunch - pot salad, coleslaw, cottage cheese,tuna, couple of hard boiled eggs - mixed up

dinner - gammon/jacket pots.

current weekly plan

mon - am push

tues - pm badders

wed - rest

thurs - am pull

fri -rest or legs

sat - rest or legs

catch u later

Rich


----------



## Rykard

so badders day today.

breakfast prepped - porridge , coffee drunk

lunch done - boiled eggs, pot salad, tuna, prawn coleslaw, toms, cucumber

dinner - homemade cottage pie & cabbage

feel a little tight from yesterday which is good.

have a great day folks


----------



## 25434

Well done for yesterdays pb Cap'n...I'm running a little late with things at the mo as it's busy at work...but great training there...gerrrin... :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna

Looks like two really solid days under your belt there :thumb: Sometimes takes a few days to get back into the swing of things eh but you seem to be doing brilliantly. Enjoy your cottage pie - am jealous! x


----------



## Rykard

cheers both , not around the web as much at the mo, restricted at work and trying to get into the swing of the new timings and doing my food in the evening.

not feeling too bad today - hopefully will come through tonight well and then kick on..


----------



## Rykard

well tonight didn't go exactly as planned... was hoping to get some relatively easy mixed doubles in ... didn't happen... lol

session was pretty good though, i was too tentative on my feet but that is to be expected, shots started to come back and got a good sweat on so all pretty good.

pretty achy and not looking forward to the morning , but about to jump in the bath and soak.

dinner was a lovely home made cottage pie

tomorrow is a rest day , but will be popping by the warehouse after work to see how busy it is...


----------



## Greshie

Ah home made cottage pie :drool:


----------



## Beklet

I'm here for the food porn.....

I had a terrible time of chest today - grr.....


----------



## Rykard

Beklet said:


> I'm here for the food porn.....
> 
> I had a terrible time of chest today - grr.....


we all have days like that, even worse if you've been off for a bit...make sure you eat properly and rest properly.. you'll be back on it in no time


----------



## biglbs

Morning R have a great day if ye can


----------



## Rykard

had a rough night, too hot all night and felt like throwing up.. didn't actually do it.

had some scrambled egg and coffee for breakfast.

feet sore when I woke up but starting to feel better now , will have to try to keep them on the move all day...

breakfast #2 porridge

lunch - chicken breasts and a little philly

dinner - pork rogan josh

thinking about shifting my workouts to after work instead of before, which would make life a lot easier, so going to heck the route to the gym after work (and the parking )


----------



## Loveleelady

Rykard said:


> had a rough night, too hot all night and felt like throwing up.. didn't actually do it.
> 
> had some scrambled egg and coffee for breakfast.
> 
> feet sore when I woke up but starting to feel better now , will have to try to keep them on the move all day...
> 
> breakfast #2 porridge
> 
> lunch - chicken breasts and a little philly
> 
> dinner - pork rogan josh
> 
> thinking about shifting my workouts to after work instead of before, which would make life a lot easier, so going to heck the route to the gym after work (and the parking )


yes sounds like good plan

the thing is with all this you've got to do it in a way that you really enjoy it

and swopping them alround makes it more pleasuraeble they hell yeh do it

goooo rykard!! lol


----------



## Rykard

aye,

could just do with longer days.. there's just not enough time to do everything :-(


----------



## Loveleelady

Rykard said:


> aye,
> 
> could just do with longer days.. there's just not enough time to do everything :-(


then cut out the things you dont want/dont like doing


----------



## Rykard

Loveleelady said:


> then cut out the things you dont want/dont like doing


kinda need work to pay the bills lol


----------



## bluejoanna

:thumbup1: Ahh, but we can dream of millions eh? Hope you feeling a little less like chucking up now x


----------



## Rykard

feeling a bit better now i've had my chicken and philly...

left ankle/foot has seized up so hobbling about, lucky I'm not a horse lol


----------



## 25434

wotchya matey....chicken and philly...interesting.....your poor feet...must be so frustrating for you...thanks for dropping into mine today, much appreciated...take care mister...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> wotchya matey....*chicken and philly...interesting.*....your poor feet...must be so frustrating for you...thanks for dropping into mine today, much appreciated...take care mister...


By "Interesting" I assume you mean "Brave" :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> By "Interesting" I assume you mean "Brave" :lol:


warm the chicken in the microwave and the sweet chilli philly melts over it - really nice


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> warm the chicken in the microwave and the sweet chilli philly melts over it - really nice


Actually that doesn't sound too bad at all!


----------



## Rykard

morning all, not much to report - ankle slightly better, massaged feet this morning in a foot spa, will continue twice a day(at breakfast and dinner lol) for a bit see how it goes..

had planned to do a pull session but having trouble standing kinda put pay to that. I will going to rest today and try to do something tomorrow - at least then i've got the weekend to recover.

flubs - I can't express how frustrated I feel, it's like 1 step forward 2 back at the minute :thumbdown: :sad:

anyways you all have a good day and i'll maybe catch you later..


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n..hey matey, the best thing is thought that you ARE keeping going when some might have just given up the ghost...and "we" ain't gonna let you do that right?

Not on MY watch mister! hee heee....cough.....

Laters Cap'n, laters..x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Cap'n..hey matey, the best thing is thought that you ARE keeping going when some might have just given up the ghost...and "we" ain't gonna let you do that right?
> 
> Not on MY watch mister! hee heee....cough.....
> 
> Laters Cap'n, laters..x


yes ma'am <salutes>


----------



## Rykard

quick injury update - ankle wasn't too bad today, and the feet seem better too. Took a declafenic this morning as well. soooo hopefully if I keep up the spa treatment ( that sounds wrong) it may start to work again.

if ok in the morning I may try a pull session, things to do on Saturday, if not will be sunday...

keep smiling folks  :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> quick injury update - ankle wasn't too bad today, and the feet seem better too. Took a declafenic this morning as well. soooo hopefully if I keep up the spa treatment ( that sounds wrong) it may start to work again.
> 
> if ok in the morning I may try a pull session, things to do on Saturday, if not will be sunday...
> 
> keep smiling folks  :thumb:


I OD'd on Ibuprofen and Paracetomol the other day, worked tho, the pain went !


----------



## Rykard

morning - feeling pretty good this morning . feet better than they've been in a while. need to find a board so i can have the foot spa in the lounge but all it not too bad.

so 'pull' session at lunch is planned, it will be busy so I will do what I can - or should I wait and have a proper session tomorrow? thoughts?

eggs/bacon for breakie

porridge for in a bit

lunch - will be bought at work so will be sandwiches

dinner - chicken fajitas.

have a good day folks


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n!! :bounce: doing the rounds of ma boize...all sounds good in here...have a great day, and watch those sarnies!!! hidden naughties in every corner....x


----------



## Rykard

work got it the way again :-( priority one support call... so missed the pull session, did have a rather nice kebab off the market though, little spicy and a tad too much chilli sauce so I may be regretting it later...

will now have to figure out how to do a pull session and a leg session tomorrow/Sun....


----------



## BestBefore1989

kebab :drool:


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> work got it the way again :-( priority one support call... so missed the pull session, did have a rather nice kebab off the market though, little spicy and a tad too much chilli sauce so I may be regretting it later...
> 
> will now have to figure out how to do a pull session and a leg session tomorrow/Sun....


No excuse that mate,but like kebeb idea


----------



## Rykard

nice fresh chicken cooked over coals.. got a colleague to grab it for me... didn't get to leave the office...

will get a good pull session in tomorrow...


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> nice fresh chicken cooked over coals.. got a colleague to grab it for me... didn't get to leave the office...
> 
> will get a good pull session in tomorrow...


I am on pull tomorow mate, cant wait.


----------



## Rykard

i am thinking deads, bent over rows and see what pulldowns/pullups I can do... anything I missed?

what you doing Milky?


----------



## Rykard

well today has not really gone quite as planned :confused1:

original plan

get up, go into town to look for curtains, come home go to gym...

what actually happened

get up, find PC has picked up a virus?? hink it might have been an fb link... start the scanning etc ...

go to go out hear the downstairs toilet leaking... valve thing is not stopped the incoming water so its going straight out the overflow - which is leaking - call parents (might have a spare) so thy sort it (but we're now late),

get into town and spend 2 hours looking at curtains - finally settle on pretty much the most expensive ones in the shop ( have to keep oh happy)

drive home - then find the electric mirror on the car isn't working properly - argh!!!!

now currently restoring my pc and rerunning virus scan and windows updates...

going to play badminton later then do a pull session tomorrow as I need my pc back up and running...

what a day.......... almost wish i was at work lol (ALMOST!!)

have a good weekend peeps


----------



## Greshie

Things normally happen in three's (I'm not counting your lighter wallet experience ) !

Pc's are a pain when they go wrong ... in fact at the moment my printer is chewing paper for no reason I can see, and it's a sealed unit, so if it doesn't sort itself out then that means a new one


----------



## Rykard

dragged my a$$ to badminton tonight, it's bally freezing out, had a really good night moving better, feet not hurting too much.. I know I am going to be in pain tomorrow - ankles, hams, feet and a nice bruise on my ankle where I somehow managed to kick myself ??? only lost a couple of games but that was more down to a weaker partner and a lot stronger opposition all the more evenly matched games we won...

not sure how tomorrow will pan out, as we are cooking Christmas dinner for the mil as she was away and ill at christmas so didn't get a christmas dinner - roast cockerill ad all the trimmings - I'm still negotiating gym time...

then the tigers are playing in the afternoon...

have a good evening just jumping in a nice hot bath now..


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> i am thinking deads, bent over rows and see what pulldowns/pullups I can do... anything I missed?
> 
> what you doing Milky?


trained with Alan wilson mate, back bi's rear delts and traps, good session it was as well.


----------



## 25434

have a great day tomorra cap'n and well done for going out in the cold...I've been tucked up on the sofa drinking tea and trying to work out me finances...bleurrrghhh...not hte most enjoyable thing I've ever done...highlight of the day was finding a local place that sells Bison meat, no nasties in at all and I've put a weeeny order in for some....whoop....enjoy xmas tomorra....and go easy on the mini sosages.....


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> nice fresh chicken cooked over coals.. got a colleague to grab it for me... didn't get to leave the office...
> 
> will get a good pull session in tomorrow...


I had a super lamb shish,just pieces of shoulder over charc salad,lovely.


----------



## Rykard

morning folks, had breakie - grill bacon, toms and eggs - got the bird out for dinner. had my feet in the foot spa for about 15mins and they feel a lot better now. plan was to do deads, rows and maybe ohp on the drive but it's snowing.... so it could be a short session, letting the food go down first..

on the plus side at least the mil will get a 'white christmas'...

had the usual aches and pains after last night but not as bad as I thought they would be, so all is good. I think I need to learn how to manage my body better after playing/training - stretching and such like. I guess most of us don't stretch properly. I am also thinking about looking into a sports massage, I know a few people on here, @Tass , get them - need to see if I can find a reasonably priced one locally.

have a good & safe day folks (esp. if playing in the snow)


----------



## Rykard

quick pull session done. Bally freezing (-1) so wasn't expecting too much

deads -

warm up 20kx5 30x5 40x5 60x2

work 80x5x4 then jumped to 90x5 (PB 102!!!!)

Bent over rows (pendlay?) 40x5x5 nice and easy lower back and legs were aching from the deads

finished off with 3 sets of shrugs 60x10x3

then I weighed the bar - 12kg which meant the 90k deadlift was 102kg a new PB yeah!!! I am making progress - slow but sure (unfortunately at my body weight of 'small planet' it's not as impressive as some on here (you girls know who you are)

now roast cockerel here I come................ nom nom nom

ps

we even managed to arrange snow for the mil's christmas day lol


----------



## 25434

*RYKARD DID A PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!![/*COLOR]

:bounce: :bounce: :clap: WHOOT WHOOT!!!

Well done Cap'n...awwweeee.....I'm so proud of ya!! berrilliunt!!!

You Sir, can go and enjoy your xmas dinner knowing you did a great workout, got a pb and your feet don't hurt so much....whoot whhoooooot......noice one....


----------



## Rykard

thanks for the rep flubs


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> thanks for the rep [Redacted]


Cap'n! you're a dude and no mistake, you deserved it...with a big fluffy hug on top too! hahahaha


----------



## Beklet

Kebab? Christmas dinner?

*confused*

Will wobble off back into the corner lol till I know what day it is


----------



## Rykard

Cheers for the rep BB, still got a long way to go but the journey has started..


----------



## Rykard

Beklet said:


> Kebab? Christmas dinner?
> 
> *confused*
> 
> Will wobble off back into the corner lol till I know what day it is


Kebab was lunchtime food at work as I got stuck in the office and couldn't get out.

we had christmas dinner today for my oh's mother, as she was away and ill (winter chucking stuff) at christmas so didn't get a christmas dinner..


----------



## Rykard

could be an interesting day today, it's white over here 3-4 inches.

planning a push day..


----------



## 25434

Morning Rykkers, it's snowing my way too...and cold...have a good day, catchya later, I've got a busy day today..take care mister..x


----------



## Rykard

got a session in this morning, drive in was no problem - roads empty, wet off the estate - not too sure about the drive home with all the motons about.. it won't go so lets spin the wheels even faster?????????

Push session

Incline DB press

wu 14.5 18.5 22.3

wk 26.5x5 (new pb gonna be running out of DBs soon lol - give me a couple of months and i'll be up with the big guys on here <wishful thinking> )

assisted dips - -64kg.5x5 - up from last time yay

'finished off' with DB shoulder press - 18.5x5 also up from last time yayx2

then I did a couple of sets of light lat raises 8x8 shoulders were toast at this point..

quick rub down and a shake..

porridge + protein for breakie

lunch - cockerel sandwiches with runny stuffing loverly

dinner - cockerel leftovers with saute onions and pots

then rest...

have a good and safe day folks.

ps

still snowing heavily here - not quite settling yet, but if it continues it could be interesting on the way home


----------



## Rykard

semi rest day today.. badders later. chest a bit tight but in a good way. had more snow last night so it's going to be interesting driving today..

stay safe folks


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...have a good one, quick swoosh, horrendously busy at the min...x


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

feet flared up last night and I got very cold on the way home, so badders took a back seat to bolognaise and 1/2 glass of red wine

plan to do a leg session today, going at lunch so not sure what I will be able to do but we'll do something.. worst case I do an interim session and have a good last at the weekend..

really cold (-5?) here again with freezing fog

forecast loads more snow for Fri/Sat though

have a good day peeps


----------



## Greshie

-3 here but no fog... snow is forecast for tomorrow and Friday ... :sad: oh well it's that time of year I suppose!


----------



## Rykard

some who live a little further out had -7 it's -4 in the city???

truck was frozen shut this morning - pita..


----------



## Beklet

Apparently it's -4 here..I couldn't say, I appear to be in a tropical office - everyone shivering and complaining and wearing jumpers etc and me sitting here in a t-shirt :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Beklet said:


> Apparently it's -4 here..I couldn't say, I appear to be in a tropical office - everyone shivering and complaining and wearing jumpers etc and me sitting here in a t-shirt :lol:


don't get me started on the office!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are sitting here with it set to 28 as they're cold!!!!!! i'm in short sleeves as are most of my colleagues...


----------



## Beklet

23 here, which is at least bearable, if a little stuffy. 28?? It doesn't even get to tat in summer!!! (Except in this office, average summer temp of 31 grrr  )


----------



## Rykard

major culprit has moved upstairs now.. managed to get it down to 22 - will adjust down again later... :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> major culprit has moved upstairs now.. managed to get it down to 22 - will adjust down again later... :tongue:


----------



## Rykard

workout done.. ended up doing core as it was absolutely rammed, some nice eye candy, but a pita to do legs

wood choppers mid/hi/low left/right 3 x 10

pilloff press 3 sets of 3x10sec hold left / right

will somehow do legs tomorrow...


----------



## 25434

Humph..some "nice eye candy" hey!!!!!!!

Shouldn't you be concentrating on your weights mister...pft...lololol....eye candy indeed...lol...

hey you! have a great day, well done for getting down that gym...whoop whoop....

eyecandyhumph.....:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

morning - did a quick leg session - rack in use again :gun_bandana: so ended up doing the following - legs were cold so took a while to get them warm - in and out in 35 mins..

leg extensions wu 3x10

wk single leg 5x10

lying leg curl 5x10

seated leg curl single leg 3x10

finished off with 'sumo goblet squats'? holding a DB by the end if front between the legs then squatting with a wider stance - did 3x10 of these to finish off.

If I recover ok and the weather permits I will try to do a squat session at the weekend.

It's really chilly again and we've got snow forecast Fri/Sat/Sun/ poss mon... 'happy days'

stay safe and warm folks..


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Humph..some "nice eye candy" hey!!!!!!!
> 
> Shouldn't you be concentrating on your weights mister...pft...lololol....eye candy indeed...lol...
> 
> hey you! have a great day, well done for getting down that gym...whoop whoop....
> 
> eyecandyhumph.....:laugh:


it seems to be either 'eye candy' or 'magazine lifters' at the mo.. the 'serious' trainers don't seem to be about atm. lol

have a good day flubs.

ps this avi is better than the previous lol


----------



## 25434

Goblet squats!!! I berluddie luv em! hard as anything..but love em...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> it seems to be either 'eye candy' or 'magazine lifters' at the mo.. the 'serious' trainers don't seem to be about atm. lol
> 
> have a good day flubs.
> 
> *ps this avi is better than the previous lol*


Don't expect it to be up for long .... we'll be back to Olive very shortly!


----------



## Rykard

nothing planned for today, got 4-6 cm of snow with more to follow, probably going to have to park offsite as it was a works meal last night ( didn't go as the food tends to be iffy with large numbers and it finishes really late - sweets at 10pm last time? )... so I guess that will be a bit of exercise, don't know how the weekend will go have to play it by ear...

have a safe warm day folks


----------



## bluejoanna

Hiya Rykers :thumb:

Shame that the gym is so busy - rest assured all the new years resolutioners (is that even a word??) will be gone soon. I am doing the honourable thing and staying well away from the gym at the moment, just to give them space you understand, not because I am suffering from stickybackitus and fat cow syndrome - no sireee!

Minus 11 here yesterday morning - brrrrrr - warmer today, but bracing for the white stuff.

Have a top day x


----------



## Rykard

Morning Jo,

not that cold here only about 0 but it's been steadily snowing heavier and heavier since about 8:30... hopefully we might get sent home...

think you need to get that ass in the gym, do anything to shake off the cobwebs 

ps

where the photos?


----------



## Greshie

bluejoanna said:


> Hiya Rykers :thumb:
> 
> Shame that the gym is so busy - rest assured all the new years resolutioners (is that even a word??) will be gone soon. I am doing the honourable thing and staying well away from the gym at the moment, just to give them space you understand, not because I am suffering from stickybackitus and fat cow syndrome - no sireee!
> 
> Minus 11 here yesterday morning - brrrrrr - warmer today, but bracing for the white stuff.
> 
> Have a top day x


-11 ? :scared:

No snow here, and temperature just above freezing, but the wind is quite strong so the situation may change yet!

No new years resolutioners at my gym :thumb: one advantage of working out at home!


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> -11 ? :scared:
> 
> No snow here, and temperature just above freezing, but the wind is quite strong so the situation may change yet!
> 
> No new years resolutioners at my gym :thumb: one advantage of working out at home!


maybe you need to invite a few round... make a bit of folding?


----------



## bluejoanna

Rykard said:


> Morning Jo,
> 
> not that cold here only about 0 but it's been steadily snowing heavier and heavier since about 8:30... hopefully we might get sent home...
> 
> think you need to get that ass in the gym, do anything to shake off the cobwebs
> 
> ps
> 
> where the photos?


I agree with you about getting my bum to the gym - the wobble bottom is not a good look!! I tried to post some pictures today (not gym related - obviously!), but they were too big - will try again from home. No snow here yet, but will keep fingers crossed you get sent home soon x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> I agree with you about getting my bum to the gym - the wobble bottom is not a good look!! I tried to post some pictures today (not gym related - obviously!), but they were too big - will try again from home. No snow here yet, but will keep fingers crossed you get sent home soon x


lol

just stick the pics outside, -11 will soon shrink them


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> lol
> 
> just stick the pics outside, -11 will soon shrink them


lol Cap'n!! that actually made me laugh out loud! hee heee......hey buster! have a greeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat weekend, despite the crappy weather...


----------



## Rykard

well 1 1/2 hrs to drive 3 miles!!!!!!!!!! does anybody know what a yellow box junction means? and does anybody know how to drive in snow????????????????? more revs <> more go forward!!!!!!!!!!!!

hope everyone has a good safe weekend


----------



## biglbs

Evening mate,have a good weekend


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Evening mate,have a good weekend


cheers


----------



## Rykard

well up, no more snow over night. just sorting out to go shopping/breakfast and to drop in to the garage to fix a mud flap back on before the snow rips it off.

then back home clear some snow and get warm and cosy. there are around 5" or more of snow here and a little more predicted for later today and a lot more tomorrow..

stay safe peeps


----------



## biglbs

You too mate,have a good one.


----------



## Rykard

just deciding what to have for breakfast before working on the trucks - full english sounds good atm

need to do a quick check on the trucks, screen wash - coolant etc spray a bit of GT85 in the locks, vaseline round the door seals.. etc... then do some fronties on the drive, may turn into thrusters see how I feel...

we're expecting a load more snow around 'lunchtime'

have a good day..


----------



## Rykard

yesterday's snow arrived at breakfast so didn't get any exercise done..

today's already gone pear shaped - went out this morning and we'd had more snow overnight and there was a good 3" all over the truck..all the handles I cleaned off yesterday were covered in ice and frozen.... net result 20mins defrosting it... doesn't help when you're quite short and it isn't lol...

so didn't get into work in time to train this morning so going to do a session at lunch, think a push session as it's easier to get this done at lunch...

breakfast porridge

lunch - left over chicken chassuer and a bit of pasta

dinner - out with friends so pub food (quite small though)

more snow forecast today/tomorrow so it's going to continue to be 'fun'...

have a great day...

ps

wonder how many people will make it in to my office today?


----------



## Beklet

Re box junctions - no, and driving in snow - no.

Idiots, all of them. Meanwhile, our crotchety caretaker didn't grit the entrance to the communal garage (a slope) on Friday, despite knowing it was going to snow, and he doesn't work weekends, so anyone actually wanting to get their car out had fun...or not. (I walked to work today, because there are too many morons on the road for my liking)


----------



## bluejoanna

Did you get your lunchtime session in Rykard? I too have the same problem clearing my car (being too short). You would think the OH would leap out of bed to assist, but no, he was waving and watching from the warmth of our bedroom - who says chivalry is dead eh?? Drive safely x


----------



## 25434

eyup Cap'n..I'm late...busy busy day...stay safe you!


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Did you get your lunchtime session in Rykard? I too have the same problem clearing my car (being too short). You would think the OH would leap out of bed to assist, but no, he was waving and watching from the warmth of our bedroom - who says chivalry is dead eh?? Drive safely x


nope got absolutely freezing so opted to have a nice warm lunch instead - hoping to get there in the morning (get up earlier lol)

think I have found my leak in the truck though so lunch wasn't all wasted..


----------



## Rykard

in work early, push at lunch, breakfast not sitting well, smoked haddock and a fried egg sandwich - thought best not to train on that lol

hands freezing :-(

snow has held off, just really cold now . forecasters can't make up their minds - snow or no snow?????

badminton tonight so hopefully a better day... can't be doing with this cold though..

have a good one folks..


----------



## Rykard

sacked off the lunch session - really not in the right place atm.. foods off, cold is making me feel crap..

wasn't going to go tonight as the oh has a migraine but she was still out of it so dragged my ass there... thought I was gonna pass out after the first game - felt awful... but got better as the night went on.. just got home, made eggs, bacon & toms on toast and now waiting for a bath to run... ache all over and will be sooo sore in the morning but glad I went tonight.

i am in the process of reworking my weekly schedule as the warehouse is now doing deadlift sessions on Saturday and ab session on Wednesday and saturday. so i am thinking sat for the pull session so just need to work the other stuff around playing on Tues/Sat nights..

anyways i'm orf - feel crap or not working out as hard as most of you but I'll get back on track - promise.


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> sacked off the lunch session - really not in the right place atm.. foods off, cold is making me feel crap..
> 
> wasn't going to go tonight as the oh has a migraine but she was still out of it so dragged my ass there... thought I was gonna pass out after the first game - felt awful... but got better as the night went on.. just got home, made eggs, bacon & toms on toast and now waiting for a bath to run... ache all over and will be sooo sore in the morning but glad I went tonight.
> 
> i am in the process of reworking my weekly schedule as the warehouse is now doing deadlift sessions on Saturday and ab session on Wednesday and saturday. so i am thinking sat for the pull session so just need to work the other stuff around playing on Tues/Sat nights..
> 
> anyways i'm orf - feel crap or not working out as hard as most of you but I'll get back on track - promise.


It will come around mate,it always does,we just have delays..


----------



## Rykard

think t's penance - the whole of my left side of my back has just cramped up !!!!!!!!!! ouch !!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> think t's penance - the whole of my left side of my back has just cramped up !!!!!!!!!! ouch !!!


 :thumbdown:

hope you feel better soon


----------



## 25434

Ok lawwwd Rykers!! leave you alone for twoooooooooooooooooooooo minutes and you done gone and injure yourself...I dunno, what we gonna do with ye hey?

Hey you...take care today....x


----------



## Rykard

net dead at home :confused1:

drank a load of high5 last night and that seemed to stop the cramping after about an hour - annoying as I wanted an early night, feel like [email protected] this morning though - could quite easily chuck.. but I don't think my colleagues would be too happy lol... ache a bit but just feel generally rough.. maybe finally succumbing to one of the bugs going round.

no training today, keep warm and fed and hopefully back on it tomorrow. OH is thinking of going to S World and I think this may tie in nicely with the wednesday ab sessions (but I guess that will not work either if my luck goes the way it normally does lol)

we also had another inch of snow overnight and it's still snowing lightly now (none forecast lol - what do they get paid for???)

have a god day folks - stay safe and warm


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Rykers! You seem to be in the wars at the moment - sometimes you simply have to roll with the punches and carry on as and when you can.

Wrap up warm and sending you hugs x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Rykers! You seem to be in the wars at the moment - sometimes you simply have to roll with the punches and carry on as and when you can.
> 
> Wrap up warm and sending you hugs x


morning BlueJo... was reading your journal this morning, but thought I'd leave it to you and Flubs -I didn't think there was much I could contribute to that discussion lol. thanks for the hugs


----------



## bluejoanna

You mean you don't have regular waxes??? :lol:


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> You mean you don't have regular waxes??? :lol:


nope even the trucks don't get regular waxes lol


----------



## Rykard

moaning folks, push at lunch (fingers crossed)

cold here again last night with a dusting of snow again, now forecast to get 'a load more' tomorrow sometime..

porridge consumed..

have a good one


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> moaning folks, push at lunch (fingers crossed)
> 
> cold here again last night with a dusting of snow again, now forecast to get 'a load more' tomorrow sometime..
> 
> porridge consumed..
> 
> have a good one


It seems to be relentless in some places !

What little snow we've had melted very quickly, though it's a different story a couple of miles away. More snow expected here tomorrow too!


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> moaning folks, push at lunch (fingers crossed)
> 
> cold here again last night with a dusting of snow again, now forecast to get 'a load more' tomorrow sometime..
> 
> porridge consumed..
> 
> have a good one


How was push?


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> How was push?


had an issue come in from Germany, just finished sorting it.. ate my lunch whilst fixing it..

now wondering whether to give push a go in the morning.. but don't know how that will sit with deads Sat am..

need to get my act together for morning workouts as lunchtime is not ideal and atm seem to be getting support calls on the wrong days at the wrong time.


----------



## 25434

bluejoanna said:


> You mean you don't have regular waxes??? :lol:


 :lol: :whistling: :stuart: hahahaha...c'mawwwwwwwwn Rykkers...don't tell me you haven't had a cheeky try with your wifes waxing stuff..

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIP!!!!!!!!!!

:laugh:

awweee...soz...just mucking with ya...wuss! hahahaha


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> and atm seem to be getting support calls on the wrong days at the wrong time.


you are clearly the wind beneath their wings Cap'n...the wind beneath their wings.....hahahaha....x


----------



## biglbs

Tell them to fook off and go train:laugh: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> :lol: :whistling: :stuart: hahahaha...c'mawwwwwwwwn Rykkers...don't tell me you haven't had a cheeky try with your wifes waxing stuff..
> 
> RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> awweee...soz...just mucking with ya...wuss! hahahaha


nope draw the line at the underwear

<just joking btw>


----------



## Rykard

In work early, due to impending snowmageddon 2, my training course has been brought forward a couple of hours... bet it doesn't show half as bad as they are forercasting..

so tomorrows session will be a bit of an all body thing.. deads (back/legs), bench or Incline db press (chest), possibly squats (legs), may try clean and press have I missed anything?

breakfast - 3 egg omlette and 2 rashers grilled bacon + tea

lunch - I have a chicken breast and a bit of broccolli - but that may change into a kebab - depends on how I feel

dinner - grill pork chops and veg+pots

snacks - apple, banana

have a good day folks ( love when they start really well - they can only get better lol)


----------



## Rykard

.... and I've now got a headache coming on.... this is going to be a loooooooooooong day


----------



## bluejoanna

Ah booooooo to the headache! And yaaaaaaay to the workout - looks like a goodun - food looks pretty bl00dy lovely too. x


----------



## 25434

bah! to headaches cap'n.....get out and get some fresh air and hydrate yourself? that might help...catchya later mister...happy Friday..x


----------



## Rykard

well succumbed - chicken tikka and lamb kebeb - god my lips are still burning ... course finished early..

absolutely freezing outside and it's snowing 20 miles away so fingers crossed an early finish....


----------



## Rykard

morning all, in work early again - another course and feel iffy. going to take an early long lunch and finally do something to my legs (not wax btw)

weekend was a total bust, started with going into town early on saturday and almost crashing the truck on black ice.. 3 tons on metal not going where you point it really does get your attention lol. Then 'farmers walked' about a mile with the new curtains ( HOW HEAVY!!!!! ) this did for my shoulders/traps.. didn't make badders just settled down lol.

Sunday woke up and my feet were killing me after the monumental hike with the curtains, so didn't do any planned exercise on sunday either.. but we did get the curtains up, oh how I wish I was a couple of inches taller...

so planned legs this morning but wasn't with it when I woke up, this snow has really knocked my routine out, will try a lot harder over the next week or so..

anyways off to do some work lol...

have a good day..


----------



## Rykard

ouch, sitting here shaking, quads gone 

did 8-10 sets of goblet squats ( done properly this time) maxing out at 30kg x 8 - all the way down with good form

then did 4 sets of leg exts & curls to finish them off , then the squat rack becamce free so tried a couple of sets of fronties barx5 and 10kgx5.. not sure about this one as the bar seems to rest painfully on my front delts.. may need to read some more on these..

fuelling up and then got a training course for the afternoon - yay ;-(

have good one...


----------



## bluejoanna

Looking good Rykers :thumbup1: I shall be sure to look out for you on the next edition of DIY SOS - buying, carrying and hanging curtains - man - does your woman know how fortunate she is? Cannot get my OH anywhere near an interiors shop!

Excellent work out too - now off to google goblet squats.... :whistling:


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Looking good Rykers :thumbup1: I shall be sure to look out for you on the next edition of DIY SOS - buying, carrying and hanging curtains - man - does your woman know how fortunate she is? Cannot get my OH anywhere near an interiors shop!
> 
> Excellent work out too - now off to google goblet squats.... :whistling:


tbh I have 'the eye' for colours and generally know 'what works' and what doesn't.. and to be fair I just left them to put them up and only got involved when there was an 'issue'... or heavy work etc...


----------



## Beklet

Lol..'good with colours' heh heh sorry

So after the functional fitness...WTF is a goblet squat? Do I even want to know?

And why do I, as a goth go for really bright intense colours?


----------



## Rykard

something like this..


----------



## Rykard

morning folks, badders tonight so no training.

quads are tight but manageable lol (feel like they want to bust out of the skin lol)

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

missing the gym -( - need the endorphin rush lol


----------



## 25434

Afternoon Cap'n...I love goblet squats and do 'em on my squat day just for a bit of fun...I know I know..fun????? wtf? but I do, lol.

missing the gym too...who would have thought......haha...


----------



## Rykard

badders was pretty good tonight, legs were still a bust from yesterday but i pretty much held my own. conditioning wise I am a total mess.. I definitely need to sort that out...

if i can walk tomorrow think I will try the old plyometric circuit I used to do

just about to just in a nice hot bath....


----------



## Rykard

thanks for the rep flubs.. though i am a little concerned about the 'base of the hand in the septum' comment... lol


----------



## Rykard

yay - just noticed 100 pages :bounce: :beer:

... and tomorrows lunch done - chicken broccoli and philly


----------



## Rykard

morning folks was getting ahead of myself last night, thought i would wander into the gym this morning and do a Hiit session, mmmm forgot my body wouldn't allow it... quads really stiff this morning so will give it a go at lunch, it could be a quite short session 6 or so exercises for 30 secs of work 60secs of rest x 2 or 3 rounds.... think I could be lucky to manage 1 round atm..

I was originally planning to go and do an abs session at the gym tonight but the oh organised a kitchen guy to come 5round and see what can be done with our kitchen so that idea was scuppered...

anyway work beckons :-( have a great day.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> thanks for the rep [Redacted].. though i am a little concerned about the 'base of the hand in the septum' comment... lol


lol...let's just say this week is driving me to it!...hahaha...I do know other ways but that one is pretty instant and quite painful....:laugh:

you.....you...still love me right?.....


----------



## 25434

*HAPPY HUNDRED PAGES CAP'N*


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> lol...let's just say this week is driving me to it!...hahaha...I do know other ways but that one is pretty instant and quite painful....:laugh:
> 
> you.....you...still love me right?.....


how could I not still love you? < too scared to say no lol checks behind himself >


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> thanks for the rep flubs.. though i am a little concerned about the 'base of the hand in the septum' comment... lol


Sounds ermg:


----------



## bluejoanna

Rykers - just watched that goblet squat vid. My first thoughts were "something awful is going to happen here"....feck me - they look tough - I have unwitting done them with an an 8k kettlebell - looks like i need to up my game...:laugh:

I can see you OH has plans for total house rejuvenation - firstly new curtains, then new kitchen.....I hope you are getting, ahem, rewarded for all your efforts!! x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Rykers - just watched that goblet squat vid. My first thoughts were "something awful is going to happen here"....feck me - they look tough - I have unwitting done them with an an 8k kettlebell - looks like i need to up my game...:laugh:
> 
> I can see you OH has plans for total house rejuvenation - firstly new curtains, then new kitchen.....I hope you are getting, ahem, rewarded for all your efforts!! x


nope all the pain and none of the gain lol

core done - couldn't face Hiit..

woodchoppers Med/Hi/Low Left/Right 3 x 10 for each

pillaff press 3x10 secs x 3 x L & R.

that was me done.

just finished chicken breasts and broccolli and sweet chilli philly..


----------



## bluejoanna

Rykard said:


> nope all the pain and none of the gain lol
> 
> *pillaff press* 3x10 secs x 3 x L & R.


Are you kidding me?? Sounds more like a tasty curry dish - I know which I would prefer!!! x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Are you kidding me?? Sounds more like a tasty curry dish - I know which I would prefer!!! x


strong core and abs?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> strong core and abs?


Eeerrrmmmm............nope. :mellow: Hehe


----------



## Rykard

hiit at lunch - leg dominated and they were still stiff this morning so i thought i'd give them the morning to loosen up a bit.. gym was absolutely rammed yesterday so hopefully won't be quite as busy today, workout only needs a couple of square metres of floor so 'should be ok', if not I'll improvise and 'make myself bigger' ...

brekkie - bacon and egg burrito

lunch - chicken thighs and bbq sauce ( left overs)

dinner - homemade 'sausages' and onion and ale gravy..

have a great day folks .. update later..


----------



## Rykard

I am typing this from beyond...

Resistance HIIT..

10 Romanian Deadlifts

10 Bent Over Rows

10 Hang Cleans

10 Front Squats

10 Push Presses

10 Lunges, each leg, with barbell on back

3 rounds no rest in between exercises. Picked the 10kg bar....

I died somehow managed to finish 3 circuits -you're supposed to build up to 6-8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just forced down 9 chicken thighs (mis counted and the oh didn't fancy them??)

legs are toast esp. quads and adductors.. gently 'glowing' as well lol

have a good rest of Thursday... Im off for a rest..


----------



## Rykard

sore from the conditioning yesterday.. was really tired when i got home, not helped by the fact we had another leak in the downstairs toilet ...

so decided on a rest day today. got another all day course too :sad:

breakfast - toms and eggs on toast

lunch - to be decided - depends on how the course is going

dinner - sausage and onion thing from last night (we had take out indian as it was late after we finished the mopping up)

not sure what the plan is for the weekend, I want to get some deads done - home or gym, but there is shopping to do and a family party on sunday so i ill be juggling my time (as usual lol)

have a great day - remember it's only 8 1/2 hours till the weekend !!!!


----------



## bluejoanna

A rest day sounds like a good idea considering your workouts and work load. Liking the sound of your brekkie - I am fasting til lunch today after a mega meal at my mums last night, but the thought of eating some toast is doing my nut in!!

Have a fab weekend x


----------



## Rykard

someone had had some toast this morning - smelt lovely..


----------



## bluejoanna

Rykard said:


> someone had had some toast this morning - smelt lovely..


AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH - You are officially Dr Evil....


----------



## Rykard

mwahahah


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n....TOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAST!!!! my favourite thing in the whole world!! apart from steak and kidney pie and chips and gravy and tomato sauce...

oh! and chip butties...

Happy weekend mister....xxxxx


----------



## Rykard

morning flubs (and everyone else)

love the smell of toast - but too much bread upsets my stomach so can't go to town on it lol.

had homemade sausages/onion & ale rgavy/cabbage and mash last night - it was pretty good, will use slightly less fennel in the sausages and make more gravy

today just had - bacon and egg on toast for brekkie

now off to find some shoes for the oh, then finish looking round costco, then watch the rugby (6 nations)and play badminton tonight.

not sure what's for lunch but fajitsa are for tea (mix of steak and chicken)

tomorrow will be training if tonight goes ok, deads probably.

then watching more rugby (tigers) then a 8yrs b'day party

have a great weekend all.


----------



## bluejoanna

Loving all the food Rykers - I ended up with bangers mash and green beans last night after drooling at the thought of yours....

I will be an armchair fan this afternoon too - but I is weeeeelllll posh as I already have the cava on ice (I know, you cannot buy my sort of class!). Enjoy the grubbage and the party tomorrow - sounds lovely x


----------



## biglbs

Rugby,,,,yes yippee,enjoy the weekend buddy


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> morning flubs (and everyone else)
> 
> love the smell of toast - but too much bread upsets my stomach so can't go to town on it lol.
> 
> had homemade sausages/onion & ale rgavy/cabbage and mash last night - it was pretty good, will use slightly less fennel in the sausages and make more gravy
> 
> today just had - bacon and egg on toast for brekkie
> 
> now off to find some shoes for the oh, then finish looking round costco, then watch the rugby (6 nations)and play badminton tonight.
> 
> not sure what's for lunch but fajitsa are for tea (mix of steak and chicken)
> 
> tomorrow will be training if tonight goes ok, deads probably.
> 
> then watching more rugby (tigers) then a 8yrs b'day party
> 
> have a great weekend all.


Ouch, every time I look around costco with my OH it costs at least £250


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ouch, every time I look around costco with my OH it costs at least £250


tell me about it :sad:


----------



## Rykard

tweaked my knee before even playing last night , think it may have been the weighted lunges on wednesday :-(.

going to see how it goes with a few deads/squats/rows... it's getting really cold here again -1 this morning... hopefully no snow on the way


----------



## Rykard

bust - can't get any power through my right knee, going to ride the bike for 20 mins or so instead ;-(


----------



## BestBefore1989

with luck, and a couple of days rest and you'll be as good as gold


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> with luck, and a couple of days rest and you'll be as good as gold


hopefully, just need to stop trying so hard I guess


----------



## biglbs

Rest is important too,it is the only time we repair injuries/niggles


----------



## Rykard

morning peeps.. up early to do a push session

benches were all full so warmed up with a couple of sets of dips

then got on a bench, incline DB press 5x5 of 28kg - up from last week another PB

then got assisted dips in 5x5 @ -64kg really tough after the DB presses

on to shoulders - standing shoulder press (with a very slight push) started with 18k 2x5 then upped to 20kg for 3x5 (ew PB)

and to finish off 3x10 lateral raises with 10kg - delts fried, traps burning ...

breakfast - scrambled eggs (2) + sprinkle of cheese and left over chicken/steak fajita mix.. + protein shake

lunch - ??

dinner - pasta - something or other.. tubes/tomatoes/chilli flakes/smoky bacon..


----------



## George-Bean

Nice morning workout big fella!


----------



## bluejoanna

Chicken and steak fajita mix for breakfast - Think you may be my new hero :drool:


----------



## 25434

Eyup Cap'n....clears throat....cough cough.....

Monday, Mondayeeeeeeeeee...so good to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Monday Monday it was all I hoped it would beeeeeeeeeee

Oh Monday morning, you gave me no warning of what was to beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Oh Monday monday how could you leave and not take meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........

just thought I'd treat you to some Mamas and Papas....ya know, being Monday an all.....okay?

noice sess there Ryykers, nice sess......x


----------



## Rykard

think I will have bad doms tomorrow, but will loosen up at badders tomorrow night..

has anyone else got snow forecast?


----------



## Rykard

morning - days got off to a great start, smoke alarm low battery bleep at 4:30 :-( , struggled over the bed half asleep to remove it, feel tight in the chest and shoulders but nothing too bad yet lol...

dinner in the slow cooker - lamb rogan josh (slimming world recipe)

breakfast - grilled bacon , egg, toms on toast

lunch - ??

planning on a badminton session tonight - so that is today's exercise (may have a wander round town at lunch)

have a great day folks.


----------



## Greshie

Just as well your smoke alarms aren't hardwired, when the batteries in mine go, the alarm continues to beep even after the batteries are removed....


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Just as well your smoke alarms aren't hardwired, when the batteries in mine go, the alarm continues to beep even after the batteries are removed....


used to have those 'rewired' them to be seperate - had the same issue pita at 3 in the morning..


----------



## 25434

Aye aye Cap'n....bacon and eggs...oooerrrrrr....I treated myself to two poached eggs this morning, and some mushrooms...phwoooaaaaarrrr....it was heaven and felt grrrreeeeaaaaaaaaat! was full up right up until about 3 o clock.....noice....hope today is good..x


----------



## Rykard

hi flubs, today's not been too bad - it snowed but has now stopped..

I was hungry again by about 10ish lol... have a bit of an appetite at times..

hope you're day got better ...


----------



## Rykard

morning folks, bit of a 'body building' back session... due to giving my knee a rest and no bars being available - planning on a deadlift session on Sat

seated rows - wu x 2 wk 5x5

pulldowns - 5x5

pull ups - 5x5

back extensions - tried these as haven't done them in years - think i will be crippled tomorrow lol..

finished off farmers walk with a lap of the gym with a couple of 24k dbs - grip went after 3/4 so had to put down for a few secs before finishing..

chugged a protein shake and just had my protein enriched porridge/mixed nuts/banana/sprinkle of cinnamon...

all ready for the day now... ( would love to go home and crash out lol)

have a great day folks - thanks for reading..


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...your shake sound really delish...yummmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........I'm just about to chow down on a bison burger...it's supposed to be my lunch but I'm starving!!! so having it early....will prolly be chewing my arm by 3 o clock...hahahaha....

Don't worry bout changing what you do now and again to give your aching bod a rest, cos it's prolly good to shake it up a bit so it don't know what's coming...all good right? and you didn't just sack it off and do nothing right? which is another option...good for you...

Have a good day, see ya dudester..x


----------



## Rykard

wasn't feeling too hungry , but now starving after my cheese sandwiches - go figure ??

Thinking core tomorrow (if i can move of course).. then rest or cardio on friday and deads on sat..

bally cold here but no snow...


----------



## 25434

bloopin cold 'ere too....no snow ...........................yet...but it's supposed to be coming....sod...


----------



## Rykard

not sure what I am doing today, got back calf cramp in the night :-( so calf is a little sore this morning.

got mixed up with what I was supposed to be doing today and forgot that I was going out to lunch with the guys from work, I realised to late to get to the gym this morning (duffus) - so brought my badminton kit as I think they have 3 tonight so may make up a 4... or if we don't go out for lunch do some cardio or core at lunch... not the best start to the day... hopefully it will get better...

but on a plus side - nearly the weekend... yay

have a good day folks


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Rykers!

I hate it when I get all my plans mixed up - kinda throws your day into a muddle :cursing: - Still, it looks as though you have sorted out some sort of activity which is good. Although if lunch with your friends from work is on the cards, that sounds like a pretty good option to me!

Roll on Friday eh?

x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Rykers!
> 
> I hate it when I get all my plans mixed up - kinda throws your day into a muddle :cursing: - Still, it looks as though you have sorted out some sort of activity which is good. Although if lunch with your friends from work is on the cards, that sounds like a pretty good option to me!
> 
> Roll on Friday eh?
> 
> x


morning BJ,

yep chinese buffet - bad but good lol... I am leaning towards playing tonight (if they'll have me)


----------



## Rykard

right buffet done, settling down for a nap now, and playing tonight...

tomorrow will be interesting... core or cardio early and maybe a core or cardio session at lunch - but there is a leaving do at lunch too... decisions, decisions...


----------



## Rykard

badminton went well, kicked the proverbial a$$ lol. lost one game which was annoying but we won 5-1 so that was good.

not so good - tea was late as the OH fell asleep with a headache.. but it was ok in the end - chicken, bacon, toms with a bit of pasta chucked in (starving now though lol)


----------



## Rykard

quick update

core / cardio

did some floor work, planks, seal kicks, pointing dogs, crunches, supermans etc - I think I need to include planks in my normal rotational core routine as they were soooo hard..

planned to do 20 mins on the rower but my left foot/groin/hip flexor didn't want to play today so ended up doing a quick bike tabata workout (4 mins of really hard work) follow by a bit of stretching..

deads planned for tomorrow..

shake done, cocopops done, coffee being done (need to sort out some cinnamon)

lunch - chicken/philly wraps (or the pub)

dinner - bolognese (maybe beef maybe not.... who knows these days?)

have a great day - and remember ALMOST THE WEEKEND!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## bluejoanna

Looks like you have very good work/gym/social life balance going on there Rykers :thumbup1: !

One of our old trainers used to do tabata training with us once a week - it is so good for fitness, well done for doing it on your own - takes some sort of motivation!!

Have a fabulous weekend x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Looks like you have very good work/gym/social life balance going on there Rykers :thumbup1: !
> 
> One of our old trainers used to do tabata training with us once a week - it is so good for fitness, well done for doing it on your own - takes some sort of motivation!!
> 
> Have a fabulous weekend x


Not sure about the balance just yet, getting up and 'going straight' to the gym in the week is helping a bit.. still got the weekends to sort out.

a bit annoyed that my left leg was giving me grief otherwise I would have done 3 sets of tabata bike work/rest 20/10 - 15/15 - 10/20 each of these 'sets' is about 4 mins then have a couple on mins between 'sets'

I've pretty much trained on my own all the time, when I did have 'training' partners they couldn't keep up. Sometimes it may hold me back but I know I can push myself, and sometimes do it too far lol..

you got anything planned for the weekend? we are planning the kitchen redecorating..


----------



## bluejoanna

No plans really this weekend Rykers - watching rugby and probably eating and drinking far too much - you know, the usual!! Of course there will be the usual stuff like ironing, shopping, cooking etc....we don't have kids so we are not tied should someone or something arise...We are working on a new business plan so will probably have some stuff to do with that.....Tend to hibernate a bit more in the winter......

I have to salute your bike tabata sessions - the bike is my worst bit of gym kit - one of our trainers makes us do 30 seconds steady and 30 seconds full on hit style - I am not kidding, after about 2 minutes I want to die....

Have a grand one - oh yes - kitchen colours????


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> kitchen colours????


we're thinking light yellow atm

ah forgot the rugby, will be watching some of that too..


----------



## Rykard

lunch mistake - didn't eat at the pub, but grabbed some sarnies on the way back..

3 chicken sarnies, packet of crisps, drink, 2 chicken wraps, gingerbread person.. and banana, apple and orange to go..

bit stuffed atm


----------



## 25434

humph to your lunch Cap'n........

but happy weekend to ya and mahooosive hugs........


----------



## Rykard

deads done yay

on a proper platform with a proper bar 

wu 50x8 (harder than i remember but then realised the 15kg plates are smaller so I was in deficit duh!!, 60 x 4 80 x3

wk 100x5 then thought wtf 105kgx5 105x5 105x5 105x5 (new pb) not sure whether the dead bar is heavier than a normal oly bar as it seemed thicker.. need to check unless someone knows?

was then going to do a few sets on fronties, but my glutes/lower back were toast so did some shrugs (love the goldberg look lol)

shrugs 60x10 legs shaking, 80x8 80x80 then switched to power shrugs (using the legs a little to get the weight up) 80x10 then jumped to 100kg x 8

then 'jumped' to the lat pulldown to stretch out a bit and work my grip stuck 70kg on there and did 2 sets holding for 10seconds

the I saw a 'grip machine' bascially a frame with a couple of handle which can be loaded with plates either side and you lift it up- i guess for shrugs too so did

40 x 20secs, 60kg 18 secs, 60 for 20seconds

then all done, full english and shopping

this afternoon - rest watch rugby/listen to rugby, and then if i remember and am physically able play badders tonight..

tomorrows plan - be able to get up lol

have a great day folks

ps

weather report - sleet this morning now stopped tomorrow 'heavy' snow - as long as we we don't get the 3ft!!!! that america/canada are having I'll be happy.


----------



## BestBefore1989

well done on the PB mate, reps sent :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

cheers BB - startig to get the hang of this a bit now (esp. since it's warmed up a bit) starting to feel more positive on the exercise front - next step fix the food...


----------



## Rykard

didn't play last night, as my right 'shoulder' painful. It's the bit at the front that 'dips' in between the neck and delt - quite sore and painful to move.

had a nice chicken and veg stew fr dinner - lamb, courgette, aubergine, onion, curry powder, can of toms.. cook for a couple of hours.. really nice

didn't sleep well last night couldn't get comfy, too hot or too cold...

shoulder still hurts this morning gonna smack some deep heat on it see how loosens up..hands and forearms aching but not too bad..

no snow but throwing it down, looks like it will be wet rather than white lol

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> didn't play last night, right 'shoulder' painful. It's the bit at the front that 'dips' in between the neck and delt - quite sore and painful to move. gonna smack some deep heat on it see how loosens up..hands and forearms aching but not too bad..
> 
> no snow but throwing it down, looks like it will be wet rather than white lol
> 
> have a great day


perhaps some ibuprofen or some other anti-inflammatory ?


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> perhaps some ibuprofen or some other anti-inflammatory ?


on it's way ....


----------



## 25434

Hi Cap'n...shoulder sounds ouchie....take care....gentle stretches?....nice food too...x


----------



## Rykard

Morning,

quick update

legs

legs ext single leg 4x10

leg curls single leg 4x10

goblet squats 26kg 5x10

done...was planning more btu was late cos of the snow and didn't want to risk my shoulder...

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...it's snowing like poop here...sod! wise not to risk hurting your shoulder...have a good 'un...x


----------



## bluejoanna

Sorry to hear about the hurty shoulder...Hopefully the ibuprofen etc did the trick....are you sure you weren't re-enacting some of the England rugby boys scrummages???? Honestly, no-one would think any the less of you....x


----------



## Rykard

thanks flubs - no rain or snow now - and almost all melted.

BlueJ- no I think it was playing last week got a twinge and it's just got a bit worse.. will see how I go - hopefully playing tomorrow night. I wish i could say i was putting myself about like the rugby lads (esp. the tigers players lol) but no..

work is a bu88er today ;-(

food

breakfast - shake + cocopops + crafty slice of carrot cake (someone's birthday and i love carrot cake almost as much as banana cake)

lunch - breakfast burrito (from this morning) + quark+choc protein powder then apple later

dinner - SW sausage casserole

not great but this is the area where I really struggle..

hope everyone's day is better than mine lol

laters


----------



## Rykard

argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

another birthday and more sweets in the kitchen!!!!! is everyone trying to sabotage me today... <must be strong... but they're so tasty.... must be strong...>

...

..

.


----------



## bluejoanna

You can do it Rykers....Just don't go into the kitchen........I will stay away from ours if you stay away from yours....deal?? x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> You can do it Rykers....Just don't go into the kitchen........I will stay away from ours if you stay away from yours....deal?? x


only problem is I need to make tea/coffee...

just had my quark and apple..

will wait it out a little longer before going for tea.. hopefully it will all be gone..


----------



## bluejoanna

That's the spirit my man! I am not a sweet tooth, but the greedy person inside of me cannot leave food alone if someone has made the effort to bring it in...somehow seems rude not to....BUT....hang back for your cuppa and hopefully all the other folk in your office will have polished the lot off!! x


----------



## Rykard

I read in another journal about adding cinnamon to coffee, does anyone know how much? I stuck some in at the weekend and it floated badly (think it was too much)...


----------



## Rykard

Morning all, feeling a nit ropey today - neck is stiff, bit fluey.. hopefully when I fully wake up will feel better. have a great day.

no snow either which is a bonus


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> I read in another journal about adding cinnamon to coffee, does anyone know how much? I stuck some in at the weekend and it floated badly (think it was too much)...


I recall when I added cinnamon to milk most of it floated ....


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> I recall when I added cinnamon to milk most of it floated ....


not quite the answer I was after lol...


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n....morning...have a greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat day...catch up with ya later bud...x


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> not quite the answer I was after lol...


I know lol


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning!! Just whizzing by to see if you were able to resist the kitchen goodies yesterday? I'll keep everything crossed that you did - one day at a time eh? I really struggle with food too.....although not to the extent where I would float some cinnamon in my coffee though.....yak!!

Hope you are feeling on tip top form v soon Rykers x


----------



## bluejoanna

Greshie said:


> I know lol


Ha ha ha - there you go again Greshie with words of encouragement :lol: x


----------



## Rykard

thanks greshie - this mornings work coffee was made with espresso grounds and some cinnamon stirred in. the stirring seemed to mix it - but it was like rocketfuel lol

BlueJ - i did manage to ignore the food yesterday, AND even ignored today's leftovers and extra - yay

anyone got ideas for lunch?


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> thanks greshie - this mornings work coffee was made with espresso grounds and some cinnamon stirred in. the stirring seemed to mix it - but it was like rocketfuel lol
> 
> BlueJ - i did manage to ignore the food yesterday, AND even ignored today's leftovers and extra - yay
> 
> anyone got ideas for lunch?


What? in that it propelled you around the office or tasted rank? !

Spag bol for me I think!


----------



## Rykard

looking like sarnies for me, can't be bothered to go looking for much more tbh...


----------



## bluejoanna

Yaaaayyy to the resisting of said goodies....booo to sarnies - they are boring.......From previous posts it sounds like you have loads of foodie places around you - go and forage for stuff that will make the rest of us jealous.....please - food p0rn by proxy..mmmmmm x


----------



## Rykard

was going to forage but it is soooooooooo cold outside, i took the easy option (boots sarnies)

dinner though is a chicken/bacon/chilli pasta thing I can't pronounce - one of the oh's sw recipes tastes good though..


----------



## Rykard

badders session done, neck/shoulder held out.. can't wait for the morning lol

dinner was nice - now chilling off after a nice hot bath...


----------



## Rykard

achy this morning right shoulder/back very stiff. My skin is really dry too and my fingers are cracking.. going to be a long painful day ...

egg sandwich eaten - coffee + cinnamon (#1) being drunk

porridge prepared for later

lunch - don't know

dinner - sw beef chilli

apples/grapes/quark/satsuma for snacks

have a good day folks


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n....would type more but I'm in dire need of a wee....and have to go hurtling down the corridor to the looo...

lateres......laters......:laugh:

by the way, did you ever go for a wee and end up having a surprise poo? I did yesterday......took the wind right outta me sails....

errmm....just asking...just asking.... :blink:

Have a great day... :bounce:


----------



## Rykard

morning flubs - have a great 'day'


----------



## flinty90

Morning brother from another mother.. hows tricks mate ??

Whats badders ?? badminton ??


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> Morning brother from another mother.. hows tricks mate ??
> 
> Whats badders ?? badminton ??


morning flinty

not too bad - sorting weekly routine out slowly and getting consistency back

badders is indeed badminton (2 hours last night)


----------



## flinty90

Rykard said:


> morning flinty
> 
> not too bad - sorting weekly routine out slowly and getting consistency back
> 
> badders is indeed badminton (2 hours last night)


bloody love badminton. not played for a couple of months. are you any good ?


----------



## Rykard

flinty90 said:


> bloody love badminton. not played for a couple of months. are you any good ?


not really, I weigh too much and don't have the conditioning yet, but working on a plan for that - thinking 2 'heavy' sessions a week deads and squats, then around playing etc doing a core day, conditioning (what to be confirmed) and some lighter upper body work (shoulders/chest maybe) this should hopefully help me lose weight, increase leg strength and increase conditioning.. with the days starting to get lighter I may even roll the bike out to get to work on non-training days..

I play with a bunch of people of quite mixed ability some below, some the same, some a bit better and some off the scale lol.. good run around though... pretty much stick to doubles too..


----------



## Rykard

backs really tightening up, look like Richard III lol.. took some ibuprofen see how it goes, may go get some deep heat type stuff to rub on (as best i can )


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello stranger....

Aw no!! sore back.....bleurgh.... hate it...plays games with your training routine..

Hope its better soon.

xxx


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> Hello stranger....
> 
> Aw no!! sore back.....bleurgh.... hate it...plays games with your training routine..
> 
> Hope its better soon.
> 
> xxx


thanks Enj, hopefully a bit of rest a couple of early nights (less internet and no tv) will sort it..

how you going?


----------



## Enjoy1

Rykard said:


> thanks Enj, hopefully a bit of rest a couple of early nights (less internet and no tv) will sort it..
> 
> how you going?


:laugh: Yeah,..... a rest will do you no harm though..... and brufen is the way to go....along with paracetamol at the same time...braw painkilling action...

Im doing great lovely,....training is good at the moment...still really loving it and thats what matters....

xxx


----------



## Rykard

shoulder feeling slightly better, dosed up on more ibu & para

breakfast - egg/toms on toast

lunch? - probably sarnies again - need to sort this out and get organised.

dinner - homemade chicken/veg curry (sw recipe)

car is booked in for some work next week so will be without wheels , so planning on maybe getting the bike out. days are getting longer but i'll see how it goes..

with the shoulder how it is, I think resistance is going to be a bit of a push until it's sorted so cardio is on the menu, will maybe jump on the bike later... see what time i get finished with work..

I'm really annoyed with myself as I shouldn't have played on Tuesday but as I couldn't make it next week I pushed myself too far.. lesson learnt I guess...

so signing off for now.. have a great day

Richard III


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> backs really tightening up,* look like Richard III *lol.. took some ibuprofen see how it goes, may go get some deep heat type stuff to rub on (as best i can )


I wouldn't advise going anywhere near any Social Services Office Car Parks ........................


----------



## bluejoanna

Listen to your body Rykers, if it hurts, give it a rest...Also with no wheels next week you may be cycling to work....would doing the additional cycling be overdoing a tad....Just thinking about your "pushed myself too far" comment....

Of course, I know naff all about training, just don't want to see you over doing it....x

ps - sort out your lunches!!!!


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Listen to your body Rykers, if it hurts, give it a rest...Also with no wheels next week you may be cycling to work....would doing the additional cycling be overdoing a tad....Just thinking about your "pushed myself too far" comment....
> 
> Of course, I know naff all about training, just don't want to see you over doing it....x
> 
> ps - sort out your lunches!!!!


it's only 3 miles each way (but going home it's all uphill) so shouldn't be too much of an issue - it's more like sorting the bike out and then braving the traffic. mornings are fine but night is a nightmare...

i would be doing minimal resistance as wouldn't be able to carry my kit... so that would be fine

re lunches - looking for inspiration to be honest, we now have a eating room at work with two microwaves so that opens things up a bit...


----------



## 25434

3 miles each way and uphill some of it...eouufffff.....well you just be careful cos I used to go on my bike to work and back and got knocked off by ****ty car drivers about 3 times.....hope you're having a lovely evening..


----------



## Rykard

morning folks, another off day :-(, neck/shoulder really stiff I must have slept on it funny. Dosed up on declafenic (sp?).

egg sandwich & Coffee done

porridge with protein powder/nuts/sultanas/cinnamon/banana done ready to be eaten in a bit

lunch - not sure

dinner - chicken curry.

weekend plans

tomorrow - squat session in the morning while the oh is getting her nails done - probably won't be able to go heavy if my shoulder/neck aren't right so will 'go for the pump', then paint shopping, drop the D3 off at the garage to get a few remedial bits done next week then watch the rugby on tv

sunday - 4x4 show at donington park

not sure on food or the weekend yet as we'll be all over the place.

have a great day / weekend


----------



## bluejoanna

Sounds like you have right nice weekend planned there Rykers. Few chores, nice workout and some fun time too - well balanced. I think I could do with you to influence my OH - our spare room needs painting and we have some coping stones on the wall that need to be replaced........there is always some excuse....most definitely boy jobs there!! Have a great one x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Sounds like you have right nice weekend planned there Rykers. Few chores, nice workout and some fun time too - well balanced. I think I could do with you to influence my OH - our spare room needs painting and we have some coping stones on the wall that need to be replaced........there is always some excuse....most definitely boy jobs there!! Have a great one x


lol - it was a small job that massively exploded into a huge job..

started out as getting some new doors for some cupboards.. this became

new units

new doors

new shelves and brackets

wallpaper both ends of the room (diner and kitchen)

plaster / skim both celings

plaster archway

new diner window

possibly new cooker

I think that's about it...

obviously we need to empty the diner/kitchen and strip the walls etc. so works can begin... new window next Thursday... nothing like panicking lol


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> morning folks, another off day :-(, neck/shoulder really stiff I must have slept on it funny. Dosed up on declafenic (sp?).
> 
> egg sandwich & Coffee done
> 
> porridge with protein powder/nuts/sultanas/cinnamon/banana done ready to be eaten in a bit
> 
> lunch - not sure
> 
> dinner - chicken curry.
> 
> weekend plans
> 
> tomorrow - squat session in the morning while the oh is getting her nails done - probably won't be able to go heavy if my shoulder/neck aren't right so will 'go for the pump', then paint shopping, drop the D3 off at the garage to get a few remedial bits done next week then watch the rugby on tv
> 
> sunday - 4x4 show at donington park
> 
> not sure on food or the weekend yet as we'll be all over the place.
> 
> have a great day / weekend


Nice to get a bit done,does just lift spirits for the weekend!


----------



## bluejoanna

I bet that is what your other half had in mind all along....you just did not know it!! x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> I bet that is what your other half had in mind all along....you just did not know it!! x


that wouldn't surprise me lol


----------



## 25434

Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroighteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Cap'n...busy weekend for you then...good lad.....get stuck in and then enjoy the rugger on Sunday....tip top...take care and happy weekend ..


----------



## George-Bean

Did you clear out the garage yet ;-D nevermind the house lol


----------



## Rykard

nope, other things took over ... (oh)


----------



## George-Bean

Working out today?


----------



## Rykard

don't know tbh, did 15 mins on the bike yesterday to start to acclimatise my butt for riding into work (it's about a 15 min ride). Don't know where the time wnet yesterday with the shopping, garage and running round for stuff.

didn't sleep too well last night, woke up with back shoulder and neck pain. some of which I assume is my shoulder and some the bike..

off to donnington in a few mins and might try some squats when I get back, if not maybe do another 20 mins on the bike... need to get back bike fit for when my truck goes in the garage..

how you coming along?

for some reason I can't see the vids in the posts on here any more.. @Katy ??


----------



## George-Bean

Its going well mate, I'm getting close to being normal, so thrilled at this point as I thought I was gonna be sickly for the rest of my life lol. Do you ever see weight plates for sale at Donno ?


----------



## Hera

Rykard said:


> for some reason I can't see the vids in the posts on here any more.. @Katy ??


Can you quote which vids?


----------



## Rykard

Katy said:


> Can you quote which vids?


any youtube vids..

missed some in Milky and tass's thread too. If I quote the thread I can see the code for them in the reply box , but it doesn't appear in the actual posting...


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> Its going well mate, I'm getting close to being normal, so thrilled at this point as I thought I was gonna be sickly for the rest of my life lol. Do you ever see weight plates for sale at Donno ?


was at the 4x4 show (no plates there) - from what I've seen previously at the market there are sometimes catalogue returns there that sometimes have a bench as a few plates but nothig specific


----------



## Rykard

just done a quick leg session at home on the drive

squats

wu - bar (12k)x10 32x8 53x6

wk - 72x5 82x5 82x5 82x5 82x8 seemed to get stronger as i went on. Shoulder still not right but didn't affect the squatting too much.

SLDL - 52x5x5 didn't really get the feeling right on these - think I may have gone a little heavy was feeling it in the erector spinae in my lower back..

finished off with 10 mins on the bike - loosen the legs/back up and more butt acclimatisation. truck in to garage delayed by another week so get another week to practice on the stationary bike lol

reading some stuff it looks like sticking with squats/deads as the main power moves should work better for badminton... just need to get myself fixed lol

have a great evening

catch you next week..


----------



## George-Bean

Do people walk by when yer working out?


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> Do people walk by when yer working out?


nope, luckily I live on a quiet road.. and the truck blocks the view from the road pretty much.. now when i am lugging the sandbag or improvised farmers walks with chains through plates then I get a few looks..


----------



## 25434

Nice sess there Cap'n....nice sess.....x


----------



## George-Bean

Sandbags?

Dude you gotta come over and we can rock it at my place one day...

Ill make ya dinner!

(but no bumming)


----------



## 25434

Goodness me...no bumming? blimey....

steps away quietly and quickly................................................backwards......just in case.....

:laugh: Noice avi George-Bean...


----------



## George-Bean

Thankies ;-D


----------



## Rykard

thanks for the reps GB not really deserved imo, you're making more progress than me...


----------



## George-Bean

Dude, you work out in your driveway, reps earnt,


----------



## Loveleelady

Well ryk howsss it all going?


----------



## Rykard

hi LL

not too bad - pulled something in my chest/neck/shoulder but I am trying to work around it. you seem to be going good again.


----------



## Rykard

Morning folks,

bit stiff after the squats from yesterday, shoulder still a bit stiff. Think I'll give it 2-3 days and if it's not improving go and see the doc..

not sure what to train today, may do a cardio session at lunch - but feeling a bit iffy - pancakes didn't work too well last night...

kitchen is now well on the way , the oh stripped one wall whilst I worked out yesterday... I was well impressed...

have a great day folks


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...you pulled something? again? I dunno Cap'n...WUT are we gonna do with you, hey?? I'm sending off for some bubble wrap to roll you up in!

hee heee...have a good day and pancakes?..yum yum...with sugar and lemon on.....phwoaaaaarrrr....I sometimes make a chilli mince and wrap the mince up in pancakes, put a cheese sauce over the top and bake....now THAT is scrummy....very naughty but scrummy.....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Cap'n...you pulled something? again? I dunno Cap'n...WUT are we gonna do with you, hey?? I'm sending off for some bubble wrap to roll you up in!
> 
> hee heee...have a good day and pancakes?..yum yum...with sugar and lemon on.....phwoaaaaarrrr....I sometimes make a chilli mince and wrap the mince up in pancakes, put a cheese sauce over the top and bake....now THAT is scrummy....very naughty but scrummy.....


hey flubs, did it a week last Thursday playing badminton I think (or aggravated by playing) but I can't tell where it is. it seems to be some where in the high pec/neck/delt area.. plus woke up Sunday with a really stiff neck and hadn't slept too well..

most of the aching this morning is from the squats but my 'shoulder' is just niggly... I am going to try to avoid anything strenuous on it this week, which should make skittle interesting tomrrow - have to use my left arm .... watch out windows..

chilli pancakes sound good


----------



## Loveleelady

Rykard said:


> hi LL
> 
> not too bad - pulled something in my chest/neck/shoulder but I am trying to work around it. you seem to be going good again.


Ahhj thats so frustrating when injury happens and in that area can be so deep in...you go for massages for it? Yea im stickin at it


----------



## Rykard

Loveleelady said:


> Ahhj thats so frustrating when injury happens and in that area can be so deep in...you go for massages for it? Yea im stickin at it


not yet, I need to find somewhere reasonably priced first...


----------



## bluejoanna

You are in the wars a bit at the moment Rykers...It sounds like a bit of cardio may be the best thing if everything else is a bit "niggly"...I had a rubbish nights sleep last night and ended up watching a re-run of the Aviva Premiership Rugby at half one this morning, I must admit - I missed the Tigers game, but did wonder to myself if that was the rugby you were referring to earlier....The Gloucester/Wasps game looked awesome... Have a great one...

ps - @Flubs - I now want baked mince pancakes for brekkie!! x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> You are in the wars a bit at the moment Rykers...It sounds like a bit of cardio may be the best thing if everything else is a bit "niggly"...I had a rubbish nights sleep last night and ended up watching a re-run of the Aviva Premiership Rugby at half one this morning, I must admit - I missed the Tigers game, but did wonder to myself if that was the rugby you were referring to earlier....The Gloucester/Wasps game looked awesome... Have a great one...
> 
> ps - @Flubs - I now want baked mince pancakes for brekkie!! x


yeah I think I went too heavy a couple of weeks ago. Agree with the cardio/conditioning I will be going to a different routine when healthy lol - squat/deads and more cardio..

the rugby was Leicester Vs Harliquins - pretty bad game allround :-(

will also be back on my bike next week for a couple of days when the disco is on the garage..


----------



## George-Bean

You need to be careful with the massages around Leicester hehehe.


----------



## bluejoanna

Rykard said:


> will also be back on my bike next week for a couple of days when the disco is on the garage..


Had an instant image of you having a glitter ball, white flare stylee disco in your garage.....and then I realised you meant your car......D'oh!


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> You need to be careful with the massages around Leicester hehehe.


editted for clarity - sports massage


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Had an instant image of you having a glitter ball, white flare stylee disco in your garage.....and then I realised you meant your car......D'oh!


lol - think that says quite a bit about you there bj..  :bounce:


----------



## Loveleelady

Rykard said:


> not yet, I need to find somewhere reasonably priced first...


o gosh dont judge on price!!! if you're lettin them mess wiv your muscles you want somewhere that is good definitely with a sports massage background not just regular massage


----------



## Hera

Rykard said:


> any youtube vids..
> 
> missed some in Milky and tass's thread too. If I quote the thread I can see the code for them in the reply box , but it doesn't appear in the actual posting...


I'll be honest...I've not a clue why! I'll ask Lorian...when he's not all stressed and snappy!


----------



## biglbs

OiOi ,all a bit suggestive in here!


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n....hope you have a good day today..... 

How's your neck/delt sorta thing? eased up a bit?.....take care budster....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Cap'n....hope you have a good day today.....
> 
> How's your neck/delt sorta thing? eased up a bit?.....take care budster....


morning flubs, not too good tbh, having trouble sleeping with it and generally now feeling [email protected] I think I am now favouring the left side which is not good... a few days off resistance with a bit of bike cardio..

playing skittles tonight (left handed so could be interesting)

popping pills still so hopefully they will start to take effect.

have a good day folks..


----------



## 25434

Oh dear....poor you...hey...don't get reliant on the tablet Cap'n...you need to go and see someone to get to the bottom of the problem and help you. I go to an osteopath when I have problems with my muscles (I get quite a few delt problems as I'm weak in upper body)..and although it hurts at the time, it works for me....maybe better than a massage but I'm sure you can guage for yourself on that one...take care and watch the skittle thing tonight too.....


----------



## Rykard

forgot to add - ballsed up my porridge this morning, made too much as used my tupperware container to measure the milk, as we'd buried the proper jugs when stripping the wallpaper last night, and I got mixed up between ml and pints - and used 500ml not 1/2 pint duh!! so porridge for brekkie and lunch.. but do get chicken and chips at the pub tonight..


----------



## Rykard

... and it was too cold this morning had to scrape the truck..

I think I'm turning into Victor Meldrew .. or a grumpy old [email protected]


----------



## bluejoanna

Rykard said:


> lol - think that says quite a bit about you there bj..  :bounce:


Yes, it means I know more about going out and booging on down than I do about cars  ! X


----------



## bluejoanna

I hate frosty mornings too Rykers - I must invest in some de-icer, as my current method is filling up an empty wine bottle with luke warm water. I look like a right wino, cos I have several empty bottles rolling around the footwell........

Crap news on the neck and porridge....take some advice from Flubbers and get it properly checked out before those pills become like M&M's......mmmmmmm, M&M's..... :lol:

Have a fabulous day x


----------



## 25434

did someone mention M & M's???...... :drool:


----------



## bluejoanna

Flubs said:


> did someone mention M & M's???...... :drool:


I did - but they have to be peanut ones....and only at the weekend.....x


----------



## Greshie

I buy a packet of M & M's when I'm driving on long journeys ... they don't last long !


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> I buy a packet of M & M's when I'm driving on long journeys ... they don't last long !


suck on mints when I'm driving - they last longer


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> suck on mints when I'm driving - they last longer


yes but they aren't as naughty!


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> yes but they aren't as naughty!


fair point..


----------



## bluejoanna

Or as tasty...


----------



## Rykard

can someone please explain how the hell I can bowl with my left hand and be better than my right :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> can someone please explain how the hell I can bowl with my left hand and be better than my right :confused1: :confused1:


Nope! but I can tell you how to bowl straight and end up in the channel at the side every time?


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n..I love going bowling, even though I'm totally pants at it....have a great day and hows your neck/delt doing? take care mister...x

Peanut M & M's....bleurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhh....I like the orange cream ones, or the malterser ones....in fact I'd rather have a bag of malters..the family size ones, all to myself..cough...sorry Rykkers, I digressed....

above all of the others though I would much prefer a steak and kidney pie and chips and gravy...but that's quite hard to eat whilst driving...so...errrm....M & M's...as you were....:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Cap'n..I love going bowling, even though I'm totally pants at it....have a great day and hows your neck/delt doing? take care mister...x
> 
> Peanut M & M's....bleurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhh....I like the orange cream ones, or the malterser ones....in fact I'd rather have a bag of malters..the family size ones, all to myself..cough...sorry Rykkers, I digressed....
> 
> above all of the others though I would much prefer a steak and kidney pie and chips and gravy...but that's quite hard to eat whilst driving...so...errrm....M & M's...as you were....:laugh:


neck/shoulder easing slightly, left arm aches (see above lol) ,

find mints to be best as they also don't melt.. and can be chewy too

you could always blend the pie and chips and drink it from a shaker...

breakfast - scrambled eggs/grilled bacon

lunch - chilli chicken left overs + BBQ sauce

dinner - bolognaise

kitchen window is being done today so have spent this morning 'cleaning' the kitchen in to some sort of state where the window can be replaced. Most of the easy to get to top layer of paper is off, but now we need a bit more planning as the next step is when the kitchen effectively becomes out of bounds for proper cooking (stripping round the unit etc). My folks are assisting so will be coming round tonight to give us their thoughts.. bu88er forgot to ask the mil for a 'camping' table last night for temporary use when we demo the built in cupboards....

anyways enough of my waffle, have a good day

ps.. I will revert to training at some point...


----------



## Rykard

skins gone really dry again, I think it may be due to the amounts of bread that have been consumed regularly.I am going to make a conscious effort to cut bread out of my diet, which is a pain considering the state of the kitchen atm, but hopefully my skin will clear up a bit..


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> skins gone really dry again, I think it may be due to the amounts of bread that have been consumed regularly.I am going to make a conscious effort to cut bread out of my diet, which is a pain considering the state of the kitchen atm, but hopefully my skin will clear up a bit..


I eat very little bread ... I find it can make me bloated sometimes


----------



## bluejoanna

Rykard said:


> skins gone really dry again, I think it may be due to the amounts of bread that have been consumed regularly.I am going to make a conscious effort to cut bread out of my diet, which is a pain considering the state of the kitchen atm, but hopefully my skin will clear up a bit..


Being a total girl here Rykers, but some baby oil on damp skin is awesome for dry skin, or some cocoa butter cream - great for the skin and smells divine - you shall have to resist licking your arm all day......x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Being a total girl here Rykers, but some baby oil on damp skin is awesome for dry skin, or some cocoa butter cream - great for the skin and smells divine - you shall have to resist licking your arm all day......x


 mg: ,i thought it was steamy in mine,Bj you are too sexy for your boots!


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Being a total girl here Rykers, but some baby oil on damp skin is awesome for dry skin, or some cocoa butter cream - great for the skin and smells divine - you shall have to resist licking your arm all day......x


lol. just got out of the cold shower , oil myself up later - not a pretty site lol will give it a go though..


----------



## George-Bean

Bread is nasty stuff, have the odd slice of Bergan, maybe four slices a month tops.

MY sin is minstrals or maybe choc buttons.


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> Bread is nasty stuff, have the odd slice of Bergan, maybe four slices a month tops.
> 
> MY sin is minstrals or maybe choc buttons.


Yes I have a slice of Bergan bread with my scrambled egg, not too fond of that either (it falls into my worthy but dull food category along with broccoli and cabbage!)


----------



## Rykard

dinner ended up being jacket pots/tuna/bit of cheese/beans/mustard (oh forgot to go shopping lol)

breakfast - poached eggs/grilled bacon

lunch - chicken/hummus

dinner - chicken & pasta thing

got the truck in the garage this afternoon

juts toying with a quick spin on the turbo in the garage - bally cold though...


----------



## Rykard

20 mins done.. it's a wee bit parky out there (read fking freezing lol - not really the weather for shorts and t-shirt - though I did put a beany on)

now clean up and ferry my mum to town..

have a great day peeps


----------



## Rykard

do you ever have one of those days?


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> do you ever have one of those days?


what? when nothing goes to plan?

oh yes!


----------



## Beklet

I have many of those days.....

Mmmm minstrels.....


----------



## bluejoanna

Oh dear Rykers, pull up a sandbag and tell me your woes....Hope today is much better day for you. For the record, get yourself something called "a jumper" or"a hoodie" - its what us lesser mortals wear to keep warm. A beanie and shorts??? You crazy mofo! Have yourself a good one x


----------



## Rykard

yesterday finished off iffy too, went to the garage and got the car sorted, but our IFA who was due at 17:30 didn't arrive until 18:45 - so dinner ended up egg/bacon/toms on toast..

this morning woke up bit sniffly - so didn't ride the bike, may try later, currently sat in the office with windows and doors open whilst they try to fix the windows... couldn't they do it in the summer?

breakfast - grilled bacon sandwich

lunch - don't know yet some friends are starting up a catering thing and are offering free food but won't say what - if that's not good then a kebab again - spicy to warm me up a bit.

dinner - pasta/chilli/bacon thing is really nice and spicy.

don't know what training i will be doing over the weekend, the shoulder is improving so I may try to play tomorrow night (have new rackets i want to try out) but i'll see how it feels. Going to stick with squats as my prime mover for a bit until my shoulders ok , then bring in light deads and build up slowly. will at some point add in an upper body day ...

other weekend stuff

need to finish stripping the kitchen and start emptying the cupboards.

need to get some paint up to decide what doors we want on the new cabinets.

need to watch rugby (6 nations and tigers)

need to sleep/eat

think that's enough for now...

catch you laters


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Oh dear Rykers, pull up a sandbag and tell me your woes....Hope today is much better day for you. For the record, get yourself something called "a jumper" or"a hoodie" - its what us lesser mortals wear to keep warm. A beanie and shorts??? You crazy mofo! Have yourself a good one x


i have a hoody but didn't think it was that cold, was even worse when I started to speed up as i got a colder draught from the turbos fan...


----------



## Rykard

not too much to report, not a lot of training this weekend..

spent yesterday looking for new cookers, picking up a table and moving stuff out of the kitchen (and a little shopping) - and watching the rugby - good early result not so good late result

today - grill bacon/eggs/toms for breaky, then 38 mins on the bike - was going for 40 but started to feel a little light headed - it's really chilly here and I think i need to put more clothes on - problem is I then get too hot???

just had a shake

now going to spend the rest of the day in front of the tv whilst the oh strips the rest of the kitchen...

shoulder/neck is starting to feel better which is why i'm doing no resistance at all as everything seems to affect it ...

have a good rest of the weekend


----------



## Greshie

Like the division of labour

You slumped in front of the telly .... oh nose to the grindstone ....


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Like the division of labour
> 
> You slumped in front of the telly .... oh nose to the grindstone ....


she wants to do it , and my shoulder is iffy


----------



## bluejoanna

All OK Rykers? Was being slumped in front of the telly simply too much to bear that you have had to had a couple of "rest" days....... :lol: Just kidding buddy - hope all is well x


----------



## Rykard

Hey BJ,

feeling rough atm - think the bike in the garage in shorts/t shirt in arctic conditions was too much.. felt iffy on sunday and my shoulder seems to getting worse now??? even though I've been resting it. feeling completely drained and yesterday could have chucked quite easily (didn't). going to see if i can get booked into the docs this afternoon, or go up in the morning and see what they say..

there's been stuff going round the office for about a month and i've just about avoided it....

fingers crossed.. it goes away soon


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rest up & get well soon mate


----------



## biglbs

OiOi ,the 'shake' helped your neck and shoulders,try having another 'shake'for cold! :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Damn pesky offices and germs .... hoe you feel better soon!


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> OiOi ,the 'shake' helped your neck and shoulders,try having another 'shake'for cold! :lol:


i think the shake would probably end up on my desk if I drank it atm...:sad:


----------



## 25434

oh lawwwd Rykkers, you been hit by the lurgies guv....get to bed, take plenty of liquids and gummi bears....hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> oh lawwwd Rykkers, you been hit by the lurgies guv....get to bed, take plenty of liquids and gummi bears....hope you feel better soon...


wish I could flubs, work to do bills to pay etc...

just feel down atm - seem to be making no progress , one step forward two back sort of thing. my neck / shoulder isn't helping... at least winter is almost over... think i'm stressed over money too as the D3 needs remedial maintenance work doing and we started the kitchen too... oh well - back to the grindstone


----------



## biglbs

Chin up bro,many are worse remember,you are doing great,just cannot do great all the time a?


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Chin up bro,many are worse remember,you are doing great,just cannot do great all the time a?


I know bl, and that makes me feel worse lol, everything's just getting a bit much atm... but i'll come out the other side - not come out in that way you know...


----------



## Rykard

cheers BigLbs


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> I know bl, and that makes me feel worse lol, everything's just getting a bit much atm... but i'll come out the other side - not come out in that way you know...


Either way we are all friends,you can tell us(pics often help!)


----------



## Rykard

lol


----------



## 25434

Hey Cap'n...you know my luv? the weather isn't helping either, it's dull and grey and everythings seems much worse...you will get through it and must stay on here cos the numpties I mean the lovely guys and gals on here will help to keep you afloat....you can do it...slowly but surely it will turn around....it will...x


----------



## Rykard

morning, quick update

woke up with my neck/shoulder in spasm.. went docs and she had a good prod, poke and pull.. she thinks it's a mild impingment and told me to take my anti inflam 1 3 times a day and to 'prop' my shoulder when I go bed to try to get it into a better position and to go back in 2 weeks. if it's no better then she will see about getting it scanned...

unfortunately i need to taker the pills with food so I am waiting for lunch. Drive into work was a nightmare - 1 mile in about an hour as there was an accident in town this morning and it created gridlock..

have a good day folks


----------



## 25434

oh dear, you're having a great time at the moment ain'tchya? poor you Cap'n...take care mister..x


----------



## Rykard

yep all the good luck :thumbdown: :crying:


----------



## Greshie

Oh dear, hope the anti-inflams do their work for you!


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Oh dear, hope the anti-inflams do their work for you!


me too - starting to get a bit p1ssed of with it..


----------



## bluejoanna

Oh lordy - its not going right today Rykers. Sending you a big hug (unless it aggravates the injury...then I shall back away quietly...) x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Oh lordy - its not going right today Rykers. Sending you a big hug (unless it aggravates the injury...then I shall back away quietly...) x


thank you gratefully received


----------



## 25434

bluejoanna said:


> Oh lordy - its not going right today Rykers. Sending you a big hug (*unless it aggravates the injury...then I shall back away quietly...) x*


No chance!!! he'll berluddie welll get a hug from both of us and he will like it!!! so there!! ha ha...sue us!!!..

errrrm...cough...well sue BlueJ cos it was her idea in the first place ..cough...sorry BlueJ...Rykkers made me say that...errrrmm...oh lawwdd...sorry Rykkers....bigFella made me say that...lol....


----------



## Rykard

it will probably take both of you to get your hands round me anyway lol.

thank you both...


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...how are you today luv? come on!!!!! report in or else!........


----------



## Rykard

morning all, slept better, was fine till after breakfast.. yesterday I couldn't demonstrate the pain the doc move my arm around and it was all fine...

this morning after breakfast went upstairs on the PC... then went to get up - pushed up with my arms and found the plane of pain... it looks like it is the dip movement that is causing the pain... elbows tight in ... now i am in pain... just rang the docs to speak to the doc , but reception says I can't as morning surgery has started??? will be having words at some point... but on the positive side I now know how to reproduce the pain....

have a good day folks..


----------



## bluejoanna

Blimey - That sounds nasty (not talking about the docs receptionist!). At least you can explain it now. Hope you manage to get an appointment and on the road to recovery v v soon x


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Cap'n..hope your aches and pains start easing up mister..x


----------



## Rykard

morning all - quick update. been docs.. keep taking the meds.. use 'deep heat' .. and she started the ball rolling for an ultrasound...

so basicallhy I need to avoid movements that mimic dips and i won't be in too much pain...

so we'll see how it goes. She said the appts usually come through reasonably quickly so fingers crossed.

weekend plans so far..

Sat - more paint shopping, order a new cooker and demolish the cupboards in the diner end of the kitchen, drop the D3 off at the garage..

Sun - go for dinner round my folks, may go for a walk in Bradgate Park - see how we feel...

will try to stick a squat workout in to see how it affects the injury but will steer clear of deads for now...

have a great weekend all


----------



## Rykard

morning all

stuffed after last nights homemade bolognese and half a baguette of grarlic bread. This will be a reasonably clean weekend now..

have a good one


----------



## Rykard

well day almost went as planned...

cooker ordered no issues

had issues getting the match pots mixed - machine was playing up but that was sorted in the end..

taking down the cupboards in the dining area - what a mare... the 2 shelves were held in 21!!! screws each...i have never seen such robustly made units in my life... but all are down. we now have another issue as there is some interestingly routed plumbing that needs to be taken care of, but other than that and the take out burger for tea all is ok.

shoulder isn't too bad, I'm managing to not hurt it atm...


----------



## Rykard

40 mins on the bike done, kitchen demo finished this morning..

now for the fun stuff next week...

shoulder feeling a little better, now i know what movements to avoid...


----------



## Rykard

morning folks .. have a good a Monday as you can. I love the first day of the week....


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning Rykers - Looks like a very productive weekend - Nice one. Have a good Monday yourself x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Rykers - Looks like a very productive weekend - Nice one. Have a good Monday yourself x


it's quite funny, we've booked a week off at the end of march to do the decorating but with it escalating we're now well ahead and waiting for tradesman to do the stuff we can't do (or would make a mess of) ...

ironic really..


----------



## bluejoanna

It does of course mean that you can spend your week off cooking and eating in your new kitchen - bonus!


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> It does of course mean that you can spend your week off cooking and eating in your new kitchen - bonus!


hopefully, still got the papering etc to do. We also need to get a bit of plumbing done as we uncovered some 'interesting' pipework..

but hopefully we will get some time off to relax and do some nice stuff..


----------



## 25434

Ullo Cap'n...I do hope you get some good quality down time..you've been a very busy man lately and I think you deserve a rest...no food of course and deffo no drink but I will allow you to sit on the sofa for about sayeeeeeee....half an hour?...hee heeee...

Take care Cap'n....x


----------



## Rykard

morning folks, nothing much to report.. shoulder pain easing day by day..

just finished breakfast (@bluejoanna take note) scrambled eggs, with a chicken and steak fajita sandwich (gotta love leftovers)

lunch couple slices of hot cross loaf

dinner ? don't know yet we're finally dropping the D3 in to the garage so will be eating out..

bad news on the kitchen front - can't get the pipes moved until April 4th which messes all the plans up nicely ... getting even more stressed now...

have a good day - stay safe

hugs to those that need it, motivational slaps to those that need them..


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Rykers - LOVING the sound of breakfast. I ain't a cereal kinda gal, and I get strange looks when I eat a sandwiche or even sushi for breakfast. I aspire to fajita's for brekkie. Brilliant.

Bummer about the plumbing, try not to stress over it too much - I hope the kitchen is usable. Think bigger picture - its only a few weeks buddy - I am sure it will be worth it.

x


----------



## biglbs

Nice food!

Go buy plastic snap fit and cutting tool,then Diy it is easy once you start!


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n....hot cross loaf...yum...could eat the whole feckin loaf on me own.....and just about to start my lunch cos I'm starving..chicken and pepper salad with a mustard dressing which was supposed to be mayonnaise but I got in a twiddle with me jars so I added a bit of mayonnaise afterwards to make it less hot, but to be honest I'm not too hopeful that it's gonna tast nice in any way...ah well..it's food right?...

Have a great day Cap'n...xx


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Nice food!
> 
> Go buy plastic snap fit and cutting tool,then Diy it is easy once you start!


need a cooker plumbing in too and there are a couple of pipes that need capping off. The Oh's brother is coming to do it btu a week later than we originally thought, but we may have to change the size of the units to fit round the pipes...


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> need a cooker plumbing in too and there are a couple of pipes that need capping off. The Oh's brother is coming to do it btu a week later than we originally thought, but we may have to change the size of the units to fit round the pipes...


Bummer,i hate set backs,as i am a virgo!


----------



## Rykard

bike 22 mins

now work

breakfast porridge

lunch - chicken & broc

dinner - sausage casserole

may see you later...


----------



## Rykard

coffee

20 mins on bike

protein shake

off to work

breaky scrambled eggs

lunch - chicken/broc/philly

dinner - ? don;t know what state the kitchen will be in..

have a good day


----------



## 25434

Hey Cap'n food sounds nice..apart from your beloved philly...belurrrrggghh....looks like dinner will be a take away? yum yum! may treat myself to one this weekend....have a good un...x


----------



## Rykard

we've had a few takeaways while we've been working on the kitchen so not sure I really want one (can't believe I just said that lol)

dunno see how we feel, may end up at a harvester or such like...

it's sweet chilli philly - it goes really well with the broc & chicken.. try it you know you want to...


----------



## bluejoanna

Oooh I can think of better things than a Harvester....but then again, I am a right greedy oinker!! Stay well and nice work on the bike x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Oooh I can think of better things than a Harvester....but then again, I am a right greedy oinker!! Stay well and nice work on the bike x


feel free to make suggestions...


----------



## 25434

Morning rykard...happy Friday mister......so what did u have then?


----------



## biglbs

Halloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo mate


----------



## Rykard

@Flubs wtf -3.55 AM!!!!! you need to sleep in a little...

mum rang and invited us round for dinner - cottage pie ...

kitchen needed, and still needs some, a lot of cleaning up - dust everywhere and bits if plaster round the edges. good job done though...

woke up with a really sore throat and mouth, guess i've been restricting food intake too much..

so todays food..

no - coffee

breakie - scrambled eggs

lunch - kebab - nice and hot

dinner ? takeaway, if i can get the counter top back in, probably indian

also gonna trough some chicken and broc in there somewhere...

shoulder if feeling quite good, but the is still a little 'knot' in it - a tightness? but i'll do as the doc says and go back to her next wed... scann appt hasn't come through yet, but feels like it may not be needed but we'll see what the doc says

weekend's gonna be bitty - shopping / getting the kitchen back together tomorrow and then mil on Sunday for dinner..

have a good friday...


----------



## bluejoanna

Bummer about sore throat - nice news on the Cottage Pie - home cooked food better than any take away in my opinion Rykers! I take it as read that you will be watching the rugby over the weekend my friend. Lets hope the England don't get complacent against the Italians - the other matches should be closer tho... Have a great one x


----------



## Rykard

aye will be watching the rugby, re eng v italy - depends on the selection - if he goes with hartley we will have issues in the scrum, lawes doesn't do it for me - same with ashton... it will be a hard game even more so now parrisse has been reinstated... think they need to sort out the 12/13 axis but i think flood is a more complete player than farrell... but hopefully will be a good game..


----------



## bluejoanna

I cannot get over why they pick Ashton, he cannot tackle for toffee. I like Farrell though, he was mega fired up against France, I thought he was going to blow a gasket!! LOVE Parisse, but then again, nowt to do with the rugby! x


----------



## Rykard

farrell is currently only the best kicker. there are question marks over temperment etc.. flood has a better alround game but isn't as consistent with the boot. I think italy will try to niggle us so we need cool heads..

ashton is way overrated - there are a number of better wingers in the prem atm who could fill better. he doesn't like to tackle or get in the rucks at all... i thought that was the best bit?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> farrell is currently only the best kicker. there are question marks over temperment etc.. flood has a better alround game but isn't as consistent with the boot. I think italy will try to niggle us so we need cool heads..
> 
> ashton is way overrated - there are a number of better wingers in the prem atm who could fill better. he doesn't like to tackle or get in the rucks at all... i thought that was the best bit?


yeah...i wuz gonna say that.darn..you beat me to it... :whistling:


----------



## George-Bean

Hope this shoulder/dip movement thing sorts out quick for you mate, I just been thru the wringer and its quite disheartening, but it will pass. Kebab!!  I like Philly, switched to quark. I know you like your grub, have you tried the sugar free jelly, its great with fresh fruit dropped in it.


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...i really hope your aches and pains bugger off! I don't like the thought of you being poorly...hope you have a reasonable day today? I hope so...take care youxx


----------



## Rykard

down will cold and flu stuff sore throat cough etc - been in bed most of the weekend :-( shoulder was feeling ok until sneezing/coughing fits pulled all my muscles again :-(


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> down will cold and flu stuff sore throat cough etc - been in bed most of the weekend :-( shoulder was feeling ok until sneezing/coughing fits pulled all my muscles again :-(


oh dear...my poor chap...this is getting everyone down...keep wrapped up and stay warm, and keep hydrated...beeg hugs cap'n..xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> down will cold and flu stuff sore throat cough etc - been in bed most of the weekend :-( shoulder was feeling ok until sneezing/coughing fits pulled all my muscles again :-(


Mate you really have been in the wars. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Rykard

if anyone has any old wives cures for cold/flu etc please feel free to share - current;y dosed up with everything i can think of :crying:


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> if anyone has any old wives cures for cold/flu etc please feel free to share - current;y dosed up with everything i can think of :crying:


Another soldier down, there falling like flies....


----------



## 25434

Oh cap'n......you just gotta let it run....try to stay off the dairy products as it encourages phlegm....a doc told me that....vis in hot water in a bowl and your head over it with a towel? Vitamin c.....keep your thermals on....stay hydrated and don't hug your wife and give her it.....  ....x


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n me ole darlin'...how poorly are ye today? any sign of and upward trend on the horizon? if not, battern down the hatches, stay in and keep warm cos it's awful outside, well here anyhow...take care and don't forget to keep hydrated...xx


----------



## Rykard

still struggling on, cold has subsided a bit, ut the sore throat and coughing is still here..

got docs tomorrow to see about my shoulder.. probably be off tomorrow too.. don't feel like i'm getting much better :-( keep 'chewing' my tongue when I am dozing.. so mouth sore too... good job i'm not a horse otherwise i'd be sticking something up by mid next week..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> still struggling on, cold has subsided a bit, ut the sore throat and coughing is still here..
> 
> got docs tomorrow to see about my shoulder.. probably be off tomorrow too.. don't feel like i'm getting much better :-( keep 'chewing' my tongue when I am dozing.. so mouth sore too... good job i'm not a horse otherwise i'd be *a beef burger* by mid next week..


corrected


----------



## Rykard

well docs signed me off for the rest of the week.. upper respitory tract viral infection... rest and cold remedies plenty of fluids etc..

she is also chasing up my scan appointment as this should have come through but hasn't - ironically it was feeling loads better until the sneezing and coughing fits twinged it again....

off to rest now have a good day folks.


----------



## bluejoanna

Well at least you have been diagnosed Rykers - Take the docs advice and get your rest in, cos when you are better we shall club together and nag you to train - you have been warned!!

Take care and get well soon x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Take your rest and cold remedies and get well soon.


----------



## bluejoanna

Hi Rykers - just popping by to see if you are OK. Hope you are on the mend soon x


----------



## 25434

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Rykers - just popping by to see if you are OK. Hope you are on the mend soon x


Yes, morning Cap'n...x10 buddie...where y'at ? come on....report in dude...don't make me come up there!!!


----------



## Rykard

morning all, been dipping in from time to time.. still not training - cold/flu thing is still lingering start to feel better then worse then better etc... some friends of friends have had it for 6 weeks+ ???

still haven't had the appoint for my scan through yet, will chase up next week if i haven't had anything through. I keep gettign the odd twinge but really want to start doing something again... even though the cold stuff means I'll probably last 2 reps lol...

I'm off work next week doing the kitchen and stuff so hopefully by the end of next week I might be back doing something...

stay safe and keep training..

ps liking the crossfit stuff, and BJ you are not large!!!


----------



## Rykard

quick update as not been around for a bit. there has been some slight lurking...

still got the cold flu thing - been about 5 weeks now, doc prescribed some antibiotics + last night so hopefully these will see it off..

finally got the appt for my shoulder scan through 10th april - so we'll see what that turns up. Hopefully nothing bad, just a bit of physio needed...

the kitchen looks like a bomb site. we were off last week but I was laid up ill so oh had to do most of the painting with my folks doing a bit of prepping, papering and glossing - hence it didn't all get done until late in the week. BIL is coming over tonight to sort out the errent pipes and plug the new cooker in... then we can see about getting the measurements for the new units.... Rads went back on this morning so it will now be a little warmer in there in the mornings (YAY!!) ..

finally got the D3 back after getting the chassis protected, but then the D2 died on Tuesday morning (not been run for a week and a half) so the week got off to a great start lol.

haven't trained anything for about 4 weeks.. I am dreading getting back into the gym and back on court.. just need to take it steady I guess..

hope everyone is good,.

take it easy


----------



## Greshie

take care Ryk and try not to do too much too quickly


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> take care Ryk and try not to do too much too quickly


tbh more like a sloth atm...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> tbh more like a sloth atm...


Yebbut......yebbut....you have a great starting point dontchya? Sloth to superman in Three months......are youuuuuuuuu readeeeeeeeeee.........hey cap'n......you got the time, and progress is progress no matter how small.....the win is that you are on the comeback right? And you haven't us given up....

So come on dude...crack on....here we goooooo, here we goooooo, herewegoooooooooooo....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Yebbut......yebbut....you have a great starting point dontchya? Sloth to superman in Three months......are youuuuuuuuu readeeeeeeeeee.........hey cap'n......you got the time, and progress is progress no matter how small.....the win is that you are on the comeback right? And you haven't us given up....
> 
> So come on dude...crack on....here we goooooo, here we goooooo, herewegoooooooooooo....


Someone can't sleep I see, or has been out partying and just got home after a night on the tiles 

( I can't sleep either )


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Yebbut......yebbut....you have a great starting point dontchya? Sloth to superman in Three months......are youuuuuuuuu readeeeeeeeeee.........hey cap'n......you got the time, and progress is progress no matter how small.....the win is that you are on the comeback right? And you haven't us given up....
> 
> So come on dude...crack on....here we goooooo, here we goooooo, herewegoooooooooooo....


got at least a week or so yet, anti biotics only just starting to take effect and then I need to know the results from my shoulder scan.. but yes I am keeping a quiet eye on you all (can't believe I missed your unveiling btw - hough the comments have been v positive so have some confidence girl)


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> got at least a week or so yet, anti biotics only just starting to take effect and then I need to know the results from my shoulder scan.. but yes I am keeping a quiet eye on you all (can't believe I missed your unveiling btw - hough the comments have been v positive so have some confidence girl)


Gresh...I couldn't sleep....lol

Rykkers....I didn't unveil really....if u missed the pic it's a couple of pages back in bigfellasoftiechops journal.....not globally shattering but I sorta regret it now...lol...it's good that you are sticking with us....so we can support u when you get back to,it....xxx


----------



## Rykard

you shouldn't regret anything.. unless it was a drunken thing in a quiet country town at 3 in the morning.....

I will be back on the wagon, probably with a new journal (thanks for the title flubs) but with more focus on conditioning and weight loss than strength (sorry fellas) . I don't think my body is up top what my mind wants to do so slow and easy and the strength will come eventually.

glad easter is over and i can stop eating all the crap, cooker is nearly in - just need the electrics sorted (hopefully today) then we can get the caqbinets ordered and then in a couple (fingers crossed) of weeks we can start to rebuild it properly.. then I can start to look at my diet properly..

the drugs are starting to work, don't feel quite as bad as i did - throat still rough, but getting there..

have a good day folks


----------



## biglbs

My God you are still ill!Are you after my 15 week record for being ill?

I hope you feel 100% soon mate,lovin @Flubs idea for name of new journal!!


----------



## Greshie

@Flubs "Sloth to Superman" ....... like it :thumb:

How many weeks have you been without a kitchen? Mine was upside down for two weeks and it nearly drove me spare !


----------



## bluejoanna

Hi Rykers!! Welcome back to the (sort of) land of the living. Sorry to hear you are still feeling a bit rubbish, but hopefully the poorliness is slowly heading out the door. At the risk of sounding like someones mother, and repeating everything already said, but try not to rush back too soon, wouldn't want to see a relapse now would we :thumbdown:

Hope your kitchen is back in soon - I would probably have had a nervous breakdown by now without mine, especially the wine fridge.....Happy Friday x


----------



## Rykard

kitchen has been in pieces for about 5 weeks now, we still have at least 3 weeks until we get the new units in. but we now have a working cooker (YAY)

unfortunately the wine/beer fridge is still out of use as the counter is goes on is down until the new units arrive :-(

the antibiotics seem to be working , but I will be taking it real slow (just like flubs rest days) when I come back... this may depend on what the scan says but as soon as I can breathe properly I may jump back on the bike.. planning to cycle to work when I can again...


----------



## Rykard

thanks for the rep bigfella


----------



## Rykard

quick update..

saw specialist his morning - tendon in shoulder is inflamed and there is a small tear too.. got to wait until I see my GP to discuss the way forward...

pretty down but at least I know there is an issue and it wasn't in my mind...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> quick update..
> 
> saw specialist his morning - tendon in shoulder is inflamed and there is a small tear too.. got to wait until I see my GP to discuss the way forward...
> 
> pretty down but at least I know there is an issue and it wasn't in my mind...


At least you know what the issue is, so now it can be sorted .... hope you see your GP soon !


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> quick update..
> 
> saw specialist his morning - tendon in shoulder is inflamed and there is a small tear too.. got to wait until I see my GP to discuss the way forward...
> 
> pretty down but at least I know there is an issue and it wasn't in my mind...


hey there Cap'n....I'm so sorry you feel down but you that it's good to know that you do have an actual problem and it's not just you making excuses and using an ache not to crack on etc....(I mean that as an example, not that you are actually doing that).....at least now you know what it is and things can be done to rectify it...slow progress but progress right? Stay strong Cap'n...look at your own avi....that says it all......have a hug...(((((((((((0)))))))))))


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> At least you know what the issue is, so now it can be sorted .... hope you see your GP soon !


GP appt is on the 18th


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> GP appt is on the 18th


Not so long away ... though long enough!


----------



## biglbs

I hope you get it sorted,antibiotics will make any pulls feel far worse mate,it 10g fish oil per day and 1 g brufen whilst doing weight free rc work imo


----------



## Rykard

finished the antibis today... what fish oils are recommended?

as soon as I have shifted the cough/cold thing I'll get back on the bike (in the garage or gym) then see what the doc says...

this time it will be slow and steady on the way back.. write everything in a s/sheet and go from there ..


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...fish oil..I use triple strength omega 3 capsules from H & B.....you only need to take one a day due to the triple strength...well it says that on the bottle anyway...you may need to take two if your a bloke? I don't mean "if" youre a bloke...cos I know you ARE a bloke...i mean....errrmm...that "cos" you'e a bloke.....pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...hope I got outta that one okay....near miss...better go?....ok....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Cap'n...fish oil..I use triple strength omega 3 capsules from H & B.....you only need to take one a day due to the triple strength...well it says that on the bottle anyway...you may need to take two if your a bloke? I don't mean "if" youre a bloke...cos I know you ARE a bloke...i mean....errrmm...that "cos" you'e a bloke.....pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...hope I got outta that one okay....near miss...better go?....ok....


thanks flubs will have a look at lunch ( for the fish oils ...)


----------



## Rykard

hi flubs,

got some triple strength omega 3s bottle say 1 3 times a day...


----------



## 25434

Hi Rykard...i looked at my bottle and it deffo is a one a day capsule. there are some that are fish oils and some other oils too and they are 3 times a day, mine are only Omega 3 fish oil, size is 1360mg with 952 active EPA/DHA whatever the flunk that is...one in the morning and they are the size of horse tablets...bleurrrrghh...but they don't come back up on me like others I have tried so sticking with them for a while and see what happens....

Happy weekend mister...x


----------



## biglbs

It does not realy matter how much fish/cod liver oil you have ,the Innuit have an intake off the scale through wale blubber,guess what no heart disease of much else like we get,i take handfulls with protein these days and on cycle my blood pressuse today 138/68,it is great stuff,no need to limit it at all....


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> It does not realy matter how much fish/cod liver oil you have ,the Innuit have an intake off the scale through wale blubber,guess what no heart disease of much else like we get,i take handfulls with protein these days and on cycle my blood pressuse today 138/68,it is great stuff,no need to limit it at all....


oh, I didn't know that...thanks..i thought it was like the other stuff and you couldn't take more than the dose...  cheers...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> oh, I didn't know that...thanks..i thought it was like the other stuff and you couldn't take more than the dose...  cheers...


Mind you don't start rubbing noses with everyone,pmsl

They have their own lottery,however you need to be Innuit to win it!!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Mind you don't start rubbing noses with everyone,pmsl
> 
> They have their own lottery,*however you need to be Innuit to win it*!!


 :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

It's hard to take too much fish oil. Ruta is smaller than flubs I believe and I remember her saying she takes 12 a day and she looked awsome on stage


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Mind you don't start rubbing noses with everyone,pmsl
> 
> They have their own lottery,however you need to be Innuit to win it!!


some people need to be negged lol


----------



## Rykard

maybe the ones I bought were different , will have a proper look tonight..

almost better just got a niggly dry throat/cough...


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> some people need to be negged lol


But you realy would not want one of mine back,,,,,,


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> But you realy would not want one of mine back,,,,,,


might be better than your 'jokes' lol

getting better slowly, will know where I stand back end of next week... cold and stuff almost gone though..

thanks for the rep. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

hope you all had good weekends.

Mine was a little strange - the OH has gone to america for a week with work and left at 7am on Saturday. I started the tool tidy up from the kitchen work did some shopping and spent 3 hrs yesterday getting 'sticky' stuff off the D3 roof (damn I wish I was a little taller). Dropped the D2 into the garage to get an oil leak fixed, reversing light short fixed, horn loudened and some spots fitted to the front.. (not all of these mods have been authorised by the oh lol) Thought my shoulders would really ache after cleaning the D3 but they seem to be fine atm...

We aren't lovey dovey and in each others pockets 24/7 but it's odd not having her here... got to sort out food menu and stuff - it's been a while .. so jacket spuds every night lol.. tbh depends how work goes as we were all on late night support last week due to the hmrc changes to pensions and stuff hopefully that won't be needed this week.

didn't sleep well woke up too early then fell asleep then woke up late :-(... so the week is off to a good start... on a plus though I'm in the D3 so get to listen to a lovely burbling V8 everyday 

have a good day.


----------



## Rykard

well ladies and gents the results are in - they've been counted and verified....

shoulder is not good. doc has already referred me and already got the appt through (1st July)

can't do anything that puts any pressure / stress through it - not lifting no playing. There is a small tear and a lot of inflammation.

So I now have to figure out where to go from here...I can do legs and I can cycle... so i guess i may start to cycle into work a few days a week...


----------



## Greshie

This is not good news, I know exactly how you must be feeling, it's very frustrating not being able to train properly. I would do what you can do and accept you will end up with a pair of wonderful legs, with the rest of you stilla work in progress. I'm assuming you could also do curls and sit ups?


----------



## Rykard

I know Gresh I was kinda expecting it, but it's still not good when it's in black and white...

not sure on the curls have to see what gives pain and what doesn't . I don't even know if I can lift plates to load the bar for squats... crunches should be ok, planks and such like are out though


----------



## Greshie

You could do body weight squats or use dumbbells, this is what I've been doing , mind you it's not easy, I've built up to 130 reps at 3.8kg and that is tiring, similarly with lunges, [email protected] is a killer (for me anyway)...

I also tried body weight flyes and MP but didn't find these very effective without adding some dumbbell weight...


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> You could do body weight squats or use dumbbells, this is what I've been doing , mind you it's not easy, I've built up to 130 reps at 3.8kg and that is tiring, similarly with lunges, [email protected] is a killer (for me anyway)...
> 
> I also tried body weight flyes and MP but didn't find these very effective without adding some dumbbell weight...


think it will be bodyweight squats, squats with a weighted vest or ruck sack and some ab work. going to start riding into work on my bike a couple of days.. so we'll see how that goes..


----------



## Rykard

some good news for a change , just got another envelope from the NHS - appt at the sports injury clinic 2nd May??????? week and a half feeling a bit more positive now and my oh is on the way home... just need it to stay sunny and warm for the bbq we're going to this afternoon....


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> some good news for a change , just got another envelope from the NHS - appt at the sports injury clinic 2nd May??????? week and a half feeling a bit more positive now and my oh is on the way home... just need it to stay sunny and warm for the bbq we're going to this afternoon....


That's good news, the 2nd will come round in no time (it had better, my casts and pins are due off on the 1st!) Hope you enjoyed the BBQ ...


----------



## Rykard

morning all - quick update

had my shoulder appt at the sports medicine clinic this morning at 9:00 - finally left at 10:40. Poked, prodded, manipulated and xrayed...

upshot is the joint itself looks ok, but the musculature around it is not and this is putting it into spasm and causing the pain. So no weights, heavy or otherwise, no playing badders.. and 3-4 MONTHS!! of physio and to top it all off woke up with a really sore throat again. don't think i actually got rid of the first bout tbh..

so got to wait for the appt to come through the post and see where we go from there... hopefully will get a good physio and will be able to put a routine together to get me back in shape...

laters


----------



## Greshie

Well at least the joint is ok ... and 3-4 months will soon pass ... its two months since my injury...........


----------



## Rykard

Hey Gresh, how are the wrists?


----------



## 25434

Hi Cap'n...thanks for keeping us in the picture...I was wondering how things were for you....it's best to know isn't it? so you can start to get better and then get back into training..all is not lost mister....beeeeg hugs...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> Hey Gresh, how are the wrists?


Casts and wires came off yesterday afternoon, hands feel very stiff and are quite achy, left hand has slightly more flexibility than the right hand which is still quite swollen, I can bend the hands forward slightly but little to no movement backwards. Exit wounds of the wires are healing very well though there are areas of irritation, especially where they had to take a wire out two weeks ago.

Felt very tired last night, and tired again now ...

But at least I can wear a shirt properly! and wash properly!


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Cap'n...x


----------



## Rykard

thanks flubs and back at you

just got in from a show at the curve, Hot Stuff, sort of rock opera thing...was at a craft fair this morning. starting to feel a bit better too, so I guess the antibiotics are starting to work.

hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Rykard

morning folks,

been away from the forum a bit, quick update. got an appointment with the physio 20th June, this is taking a while. last night I decided that I am going to the gym today, did my lunch and prepared everything then woke up with a tweaked ankle????? so plan is to go at lunch and do a bit on legs - with the weekend to recover..

the plan

5 mins on the bike

leg extensions

leg curls

leg press - if available

prisoner squats

crunches

5 mins on the bike

that is the plan we'll see how it goes. I just need to avoid any stress on the shoulder..

have a good day folks


----------



## Greshie

Good luck Ryk hope you have a good session !


----------



## Rykard

tomorrow or Sunday will be the kicker.. need to take it 'easy' to start with... lots of reps and lighter weights - till I am used to it again


----------



## bluejoanna

Welcome back Rykers!

Greshie will advise you on all things medical, he is after all the bionic man 

Hope you enjoy your session x


----------



## Rykard

thanks BJ

not too sure Gresh is the bionic man yet lol

gonna take is slow to start and see how I go.

you seem to be going along well still - pt taking photos? sounds like you're a bit of a project (or he's a stalker lol)


----------



## bluejoanna

Slow and steady wins the race Rykers - that what I tell myself anyway!! It would be boring if we were all super fit immediately eh??

I am not really sure what this particular trainer makes of me - part of the time I think he takes the p!ss (in a funny way) and other times I swear he makes stuff up. Still he is fit as, and is a power lifter/strong man so I will take what he dolls out.....But yes, photo - was a bit weird, especially as he would not not show me the pic......


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> thanks BJ
> 
> not too sure Gresh is the bionic man yet lol
> 
> gonna take is slow to start and see how I go.
> 
> you seem to be going along well still - pt taking photos? sounds like you're a bit of a project (or he's a stalker lol)


Hmph!

Lighter weights more reps is the way to go Ryk ...


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Hmph!
> 
> Lighter weights more reps is the way to go Ryk ...


i did say yet - lol... besides I thought they took the metal out...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> i did say yet - lol... besides I thought they took the metal out...


they did .... with a pair of pliers :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

well survived yay!!!!

bike 5 min easy to warm the legs up

leg extensions 18k.20 25.15 25.15 32.15 32.15

leg curls 18.20 25.15 25.15 32.15 32.15

seated leg press 5 sets of 20 upping the weight each time (can't be ar$ed to go to my bag)

crunches 2 sets of 10

supermans 2 sets of 10

frog squat stretch

bike 3 mins cool down

chugged a chocolate pro10 protein shake

and

just finishing lunch

pastrami sandwiches (whole meal bread, toms, cucumber, sweet gherkins with dijon mustard instead of butter)

quark with a bit of blackcurrant preserve stirred in

apple

and I have a couple of hard boiled eggs for later (forgot to eat them this morning)

feeling pretty good atm.. just wait the the thud about 15:30 when I crash lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

well done mate,bet it feels good to be back at it :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done mate,bet it feels good to be back at it :thumb:


cheers BB , it does, gotta be careful with what I do though. might try light squats this afternoon...


----------



## 25434

Hello there...whoot whoot...great to see you back on board, despite tweaked legs, gammy shoulders and god knows what...between you, me, Greshie, and BB it's like cripples corner..:laugh: ah well.....at least BlueJ isn't injured....fingers crossed...clearly not training hard enough... :whistling: :laugh:...


----------



## Rykard

quick cardio / core this morning

tweaked the shoulder moving boxes into the kitchen yesterday - we're almost there with the decorating just flooring, shelves and door handles to do

this morning

20 mins interval on the bike - Level 3 - was OK will up next time - though couldn't get comfortable on the saddle - will try another bike next time

core

2 sets of the below

crunches (10)

dying flyes (20 - 10 each leg)

seal kicks (20 - 10 each leg)

supermans (10)

me done..

tomorrow will do legs..


----------



## bluejoanna

Flubs said:


> Hello there...whoot whoot...great to see you back on board, despite tweaked legs, gammy shoulders and god knows what...between you, me, Greshie, and BB it's like cripples corner..:laugh: ah well.....at least *BlueJ isn't injured....fingers crossed...clearly not training hard enough*... :whistling: :laugh:...


Ooooohhhh why I outghta............agree!! 

You can be @CheekyMonkey part two!!


----------



## Rykard

legs this morning again

leg extensions wux2 wkx5 8-12 reps upping weight each time

leg curls wux2 wkx5 8-12 reps upping weight each time

calf raises 3x20 upping weight each time

then decided to do a set of tabata air squats - bad idea - died after the first 20 secs so switched to 15 wk 15 rest for the next 7 sets... legs fried heart pumping..

finished off with a bit of core

crunches x2 sets

dying flys x2 sets

seal kicks x2 sets

supermans x2 sets

shake, a banana and a coffee to round off.

have a great day folks..


----------



## bluejoanna

Annnnnnd back in the room - great to see you working out again Rykers! Hope you are feeling it - Tabata is a killer....but in a good way eh??? Have a great day yourself x


----------



## Rykard

think i'm going to regret it tomorrow lol...


----------



## bluejoanna

Rykard said:


> think i'm going to regret it tomorrow lol...


You'll never regret working out - although you body may tell you otherwise!! x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> You'll never regret working out - although you body may tell you otherwise!! x


that's a bit deep for a Tuesday - we normally leave wisdom till Friday lol


----------



## 25434

Wotcha!!! :bounce: ...and errrmmm...tabata air squats????? lolwut? that don't sound so good Cap'n...have you lost your marbles? hahahaha...sounds really hideous....air squats? :wacko: .....hee heee....

It's GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT to see ya...x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Wotcha!!! :bounce: ...and errrmmm...tabata air squats????? lolwut? that don't sound so good Cap'n...have you lost your marbles? hahahaha...sounds really hideous....air squats? :wacko: .....hee heee....
> 
> It's GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT to see ya...x


air squat = bodyweight squat

can't stress my shoulders yet so have to do what I can. I may try squats with a bar at the weekend to see how I go..


----------



## Rykard

morning all, managed to not see Ronnie Coleman last night, left work late and had to collect my folks from the station so the timings didn't work. shame as I would love to have seen how big he is in real life as it were...

got a bit of doms this morning - legs to be expected but my chest (pecs/front delts) are aching - this would be the tabata squats.. so today is a rest day..

not sure what to do tomorrow as i don't want to train legs every other day... so may just do some gentle cardio to loosen them up a bit....

today's task is to see where I can get some more supps cheap..

peppermint capsules (digestion)

echinnea sp? (general health)

glucosamine

vit c

fish oils

alpha men (multi vit & mineral)

will probably be H&B if the prices are ok..

have a great day folks


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> morning all, managed to not see Ronnie Coleman last night, left work late and had to collect my folks from the station so the timings didn't work. shame as I would love to have seen how big he is in real life as it were...
> 
> got a bit of doms this morning - legs to be expected but my chest (pecs/front delts) are aching - this would be the tabata squats.. so today is a rest day..
> 
> not sure what to do tomorrow as i don't want to train legs every other day... so may just do some gentle cardio to loosen them up a bit....
> 
> today's task is to see where I can get some more supps cheap..
> 
> peppermint capsules (digestion) *- no idea*
> 
> echinnea sp? (general health) *- no idea*
> 
> glucosamine *www.myprotein.co.uk** or **www.ironscience.co.uk*
> 
> vit c *Asda own brand*
> 
> fish oils - *any online supplier should be as cheap as chips*
> 
> alpha men (multi vit & mineral) *- dont need Alpha man, any good multivitimin will do the job eg Centrum *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> will probably be H&B if the prices are ok..
> 
> have a great day folks


----------



## Rykard

vit c looks cheap there :thumbup1:

don't want to spend my saving on p&p from a number of places though.. will call into local asda,.

will probably end up getting the echinnea & peppermint caps from H&B.. will have a look at lunch

which type of glucosamine is the best to get sulpate, chondro something or other


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> vit c looks cheap there :thumbup1:
> 
> don't want to spend my saving on p&p from a number of places though.. will call into local asda,.
> 
> will probably end up getting the echinnea & peppermint caps from H&B.. will have a look at lunch
> 
> which type of glucosamine is the best to get sulpate, chondro something or other


read this

http://www.glucosaminefacts.com/types.php

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/807.html


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> read this
> 
> http://www.glucosaminefacts.com/types.php
> 
> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/807.html


that makes some interesting reading - sulphate it is then..


----------



## Greshie

Get as much as possible from Asda or another supermarket ... wouldn't go near H&B personally!


----------



## Rykard

will make a trip to asda at the weekend..

I presume they will do peppermint and echinnea caps?


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> will make a trip to asda at the weekend..
> 
> I presume they will do peppermint and echinnea caps?


not sure about that ... why don't you check on line before going?


----------



## Rykard

i had a quick look but their search engine/data is not the best...

there's one not too far away and it will be worth it just for the vit c (as long as the 3 for £10 offer is in store too)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> i had a quick look but their search engine/data is not the best...
> 
> there's one not too far away and it will be worth it just for the vit c (as long as the 3 for £10 offer is in store too)


Mate

Asda High strength Effervescent Vitimin C 20 X 1000mg £1 a tube but Sainsburys and Tesco are offering their versions 3 for £2


----------



## Rykard

was thinking the high strength 90 x 1000mg - 3 for £10


----------



## BestBefore1989

High strength Effervescent Vitimin C 20 X 1000mg £1 a tube but Sainsburys and Tesco are offering their versions 3 for £2 = £0.033 each and spend required £2

high strength 90 x 1000mg - 3 for £10 = £0.037 each and spend required £10

LOL it may be just that now Im an out of work bum I need to be frugal


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> High strength Effervescent Vitimin C 20 X 1000mg £1 a tube but Sainsburys and Tesco are offering their versions 3 for £2 = £0.033 each and spend required £2
> 
> high strength 90 x 1000mg - 3 for £10 = £0.037 each and spend required £10
> 
> LOL it may be just that now Im an out of work bum I need to be frugal


or I got my maths slightly wrong...

but I do prefer to swallow a tablet than drink in down..I just grab a handful of pills and slug them straight down


----------



## Rykard

still struggling with quad doms today. neck and shoulders really stiffened up yesterday.

have to remember that i can't work legs every/everyother day so today is another rest/recovery day.

bit of scrambled egg & coffee for breakfast

a new mexican place has opened up opposite so will be trying there for lunch..

dinner beef fajitas

also got 2 bananas, 2 satsumas, a cubed apple and 150g quark and blackcurrant preserve to eat through the day.

I am thinking 'cardio' tomorrow - xtrainer without the arms then try to get to the warehouse on sat to see how squats work for me.. will be a bit rushed on sat as have a bank appt at 9.30 and the rugby starts a 14.00 so it will be a bit of a rush as I may have to also help with putting the kitchen shelves back up and the doors back on...

have a great day all

(I am slowly getting back into it but not being able to do anything upper body is strange - thanks for reading)


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...I think it's brilliant that you are getting back to it cos some would just give up the ghost so you are winning already dude... :thumb:

Take care and have a great day....x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Cap'n...I think it's brilliant that you are getting back to it cos some would just give up the ghost so you are winning already dude... :thumb:
> 
> Take care and have a great day....x


thanks Flubs, though the great day is not going too well - work issues... and I think we are about to get a big storm....

how's the thumb btw


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Rykers,

Just want to echo @Flubs sentiments. Nice work for getting back in the saddle....Was flummoxed by all the pill chatter.....My main friend is ibruprofen on a Sunday morning, but then again that's nowt to do with training!! x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Rykers,
> 
> Just want to echo @Flubs sentiments. Nice work for getting back in the saddle....Was flummoxed by all the pill chatter.....My main friend is ibruprofen on a Sunday morning, but then again that's nowt to do with training!! x


hey bj - pills were supps for various bits and pieces - i try to stay away from pain killers so I know what actually hurts or not...


----------



## bluejoanna

Rykard said:


> hey bj - pills were supps for various bits and pieces - i try to stay away from pain killers so I know what actually hurts or not...


I know Mr - i was unsuccessfully trying to have a chuckle :blush: !! x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> I know Mr - i was unsuccessfully trying to have a chuckle :blush: !! x


ok sorry got serious work head on lol..


----------



## Rykard

quick update

sunday did legs

leg curls

leg exts

calf raises

leg press

today

xtrainer 20 mins interval training

foods not the best atm as the kitchen is still in pieces (found a new shelf wouldn't fit yesterday as the walls aren't straight :confused1: ) but we're getting there slowly )

need to get some new walking shoes/boots as the ones i use daily were sadly lacking in the waterproofness this morning - 2 wet feet :sad:

i am trying to do legs every 4 days or so and chucking a bit of cardio in too - so as not to overtrain/over do it..so won't always be posting daily..

anyways have a good week all -


----------



## Greshie

At least you are doing something :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

want to try to get back to squatting but I am not sure whether it will pull my shoulder too much...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> want to try to get back to squatting but I am not sure whether it will pull my shoulder too much...


mmmm would avoid tbh because holding the bar does involve using your shoulder


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> mmmm would avoid tbh because holding the bar does involve using your shoulder


I know but it's frustrating not being able to use your arms ( you know where I'm coming from lol)


----------



## Rykard

rest day today

scrambled egg for breaky

pastrami and ham cobs, apple, quark for lunch

pulled pork leftovers for tea

also got a breakfast bar 2 bananas and 2 satsumas to much through the day

weather here is pants - still really dark and raining and forecast was better this morning than this afternoon?????

have a good one


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey there Rykers! Enjoy that rest day my friend, and the Ham Cobs, whatever the heck they are!! Mmmmm ham :drool: Maannn, I am too easily pleased! x


----------



## Rykard

cob = batch , roll, sandwich, bap (bread)


----------



## Rykard

another rainy day today. not sure whether i will get to train today (cardio) got a lot on at work so going in early again and got a kitchen fitter coming in tonight

have a great day peeps


----------



## Rykard

leg session done

leg curl 4x12

leg ext 4x12

leg press 4x12

calf raise 3x12 1x20

legs were 'vibrating' when i'd done.

shake done, LA Muscle - not nice but I ran out of pro10 - need to unpack another pack of pro10.

scrambled eggs for breakie

maybe mexican for lunch

not sure about dinner tonight

weather has picked up (nice and sunny atm)

have a great day folks


----------



## Rykard

quick update -

it's nice and sunny here again been sunny all weekend. walked round foxton locks on saturday got a bit too warm lol - wentr out early and hadn't planned on stopping so was in jeans and a fleece - not shorts and t lol nice amble though

sunday did nothing oh was flued up so it was just shopping and tv.. would have worked out if I had seen the email reminding me the gym was closed for refurb...

ballsed up this morning though - missed an email reminding me that the gym was closed for refurb for 3 mornings (days)... didn't see it till last night doh .. will need to do something on the turbo tonight, maybe drag the bar on the drive and try to squat??

gone back to big salad for lunch, with chicken and a bit of pot salad& coleslaw.. try to cut bread down a little

breakfast - oats, sultanas, dried cranberries, pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds, banana protein powder, banana, flaked almonds

lunch - chicken salad

dinner - ???

have a great day..


----------



## Rykard

squats done

wu 12.5 x 10 12.5 x 10

work 32.5 x 20 32.5 x 20

that was me done, sweating like a pig and breathing (just) shoulders were starting to tighten up a bit, probably due to lack of use but didn't want to push it too much

shoulder exercise from the consultant

elbow tucked in, forearm parallel to the floor move the hand in / out against resistance.

used the yellow band (lightest) switching arms after each set

right out x 20 in x 20 out x 20

left out x 20 in x 20 out x 20

that is me done for today.

may try 20 mins cardio in the garage in the morning

catch you later folks


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> squats done
> 
> wu 12.5 x 10 12.5 x 10
> 
> work 32.5 x 20 32.5 x 20
> 
> that was me done, sweating like a pig and breathing (just) shoulders were starting to tighten up a bit, probably due to lack of use but didn't want to push it too much
> 
> shoulder exercise from the consultant
> 
> elbow tucked in, forearm parallel to the floor move the hand in / out against resistance.
> 
> used the yellow band (lightest) switching arms after each set
> 
> right out x 20 in x 20 out x 20
> 
> left out x 20 in x 20 out x 20
> 
> that is me done for today.
> 
> may try 20 mins cardio in the garage in the morning
> 
> catch you later folks


Well done on the squats ! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Well done on the squats ! :thumb:


mixed feelings tbh - glad I tried and did some, but annoyed the weight is about 1/3 what i can do - even more annoyed at my lack of conditioning...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> mixed feelings tbh - glad I tried and did some, but annoyed the weight is about 1/3 what i can do - even more annoyed at my lack of conditioning...


I was squatting 110kg when I had my accident ... now I'm squatting 25kg  :sad:


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> I was squatting 110kg when I had my accident ... now I'm squatting 25kg  :sad:


i know, feels like one step forward 2 back. we;ll get there though..


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> i know, feels like one step forward 2 back. we;ll get there though..


I know we will, I just can't believe two years of hard graft was fvcked in under a minute !


----------



## Rykard

it should come back quite quickly, muscle memory and all that.. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Rykard

legs really tight this morning, into work early as loads to do so will do some cardio when I get home tonight

sunny already gonna be a hot one

breakfast - mushroom omlette/scramble

lunch - patrami and loads of salad

dinner - not sure yet oh still down with cold/flu

have a great day folks


----------



## bluejoanna

Nice work on the squats there Rykers and sorry to hear you are still feeling rubbish. Every little helps though Rykers so keep up the good work! x


----------



## Rykard

gym reopened at 8:00am hope to get a 20 min interval session on the bike in at lunch (if work lets me..)

weather check - dull bit drizzly atm...

have a great day all


----------



## Rykard

cardio done

20mins xtrainer (without arms) interval level 4 (up 1 from last time)

shake done

just chowing down on chicken salad


----------



## 25434

Ullo Cap'n...you trained without your arms?...blimey....that must av hurt... :blink:

cough.....  ....I know, getting me coat as I type...lol....xx


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Ullo Cap'n...you trained without your arms?...blimey....that must av hurt... :blink:
> 
> cough.....  ....I know, getting me coat as I type...lol....xx


i see the holiday hasn't improved the jokes lol


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> i see the holiday hasn't improved the jokes lol


 

He luuuurrrrrv me, he wanna hurrrrrrrg me, he wanna marrreeeee me.......:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

rest day today - may do some shoulder rehab stuff later, legs tomorrow

weather supposed to be hot again , yesterday stayed dull all day..

have a good one


----------



## Rykard

legs (quads) done

legs extensions

wu x 18x15 15x15

wk 39x12 45x12 52x12x2

leg press (don't like the machine but it does for now)

100kg x 10 107 x20 113 x 20 120 x 20

and just to finish off completely walking lunges - was looking for 20 steps (10 each leg)

set 1 20

set 2 18

set 3 16 - left leg stopped working lol

core to finish 2 sets of 12/24

crunches x12)

dying flys x24

seal kicks x24

supermans x12

banana pro10 shake to finish. legs totally fried, hope to get back early tomorrow for hams/glutes

just eating mushroom omlette and chicken breast with a smattering of bbq sauce (breakfast of champions lol)

weather looks to be good today and IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

have a good one folks


----------



## Greshie

Good workout Ryk :thumb:

Lunges kill after a while!


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Good workout Ryk :thumb:
> 
> Lunges kill after a while!


tell me about it, quads, glutes etc now feeling a bit iffy, am not looking forward to tomorrow -was planning hams tomorrow morning - might have to settle for just being able to walk lol


----------



## Rykard

didn't get to do hams/glutes today - still having trouble sitting, climbing stairs - think the lunges must have hit the spot.

might try to ride the bike tomorrow see how it goes


----------



## biglbs

Take it easy buddy,glad to see you're still plucking away!


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Take it easy buddy,glad to see you're still plucking away!


cheers big guy, sort of half on it... still wishing I hadn't gone so hard on the lunges lol

how you going?


----------



## 25434

Morning cap'n...slightly smiling at your pain...heehee.....food hey? Prolly not.....that ole slide down to the loo thing...haha...take care you...


----------



## Rykard

morning all - just about to leave for the gym, not sure how it will go feeling rough didn't sleep too well..

have a great day.. supposedly last nice day this week..


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> cheers big guy, sort of half on it... still wishing I hadn't gone so hard on the lunges lol
> 
> how you going?


Very well thanks mate,time will heal,just time mate


----------



## Rykard

well weather is [email protected], dull and chilly.

not eaten anything yet.. just drinking squash and green tea.

won't be working out, which is annoying as my legs don't feel too bad - sod's law huh.

will stick to fluids for the rest of the day and have some spag bol later..


----------



## Rykard

better today, restricting food still and not training but not feeling like i'm going to chuck at a moments notice.

will hopefully be back on it tomorrow, and won't go quite so hard as last week lol

weather is trash, drizzle and chilly... SUMMER?????

have a good day folks


----------



## bluejoanna

I am sitting in my office, and although the sun is out, my colleague has her coat on....Summer, summer, where art thou? Glad you are feeling a bit better. x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> I am sitting in my office, and although the sun is out, my colleague has her coat on....Summer, summer, where art thou? Glad you are feeling a bit better. x


just been for a wander round town, it's really chilly out there, could easily be Oct/Nov ;-(


----------



## Rykard

morning all, i'm feeling a lot better today still only 90% but good to go..

in early to get work done so am hoping to get to the gym at lunch

weather forecast is [email protected] - was raining earlier, now it's brighter with a bit of blue sky but it should be raining again later :no:

have a great day folks.


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...it's drizzling and cold here and I have my autumn clothes on at the moment...thick socks, jeans, t-short and a big ole cardi....pft!

and just to make us feel worse, in a couple of weeks it's the longest day before winter creeps back in....EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!

Have a good sess later..x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Cap'n...it's drizzling and cold here and I have my autumn clothes on at the moment...thick socks, jeans, t-short and a big ole cardi....pft!
> 
> and just to make us feel worse, in a couple of weeks it's the longest day before winter creeps back in....EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!
> 
> Have a good sess later..x


i was thinking that last night - 2 weeks and the nights start drawing in... what a great summer.. hope it's better in a couple of weeks when we're away in yorkshire..


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> i was thinking that last night - 2 weeks and the nights start drawing in... what a great summer.. hope it's better in a couple of weeks when we're away in yorkshire..


Yorkshire hey? the place of my birth...you know it will be hailing and snowing and blowing a gale wherever you go up there ...hahahaha......xx


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Yorkshire hey? the place of my birth...you know it will be hailing and snowing and blowing a gale wherever you go up there ...hahahaha......xx


the floods were interesting last year - the jag would've floated away - the D3 won't though :devil2:


----------



## Rykard

shoulder flared up again yesterday, no idea why haven't done anything to it.

gotta get some stuff done at work, will try and get a quickie in at lunch, but i won't hold my breath..

hopefully will get in the docs tonight with my persistant snivells which seem to be, according to the web, sinusitis related so we'll see how that goes.

weather forecast is rough again, dry to start with wind and rain moving in later.. did I tell you I love summer lol

have a good one


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...weather is utterly shoite here today...I'm so fed up with it i've come to work in my jeans and a jumper!! hee heee....hope that shoulder is just having a last fling at being painful...sometimes injuries do flare up then die down again...before they go away...hope this is the case for you...mebbe you slept on the shoulder or something? niggled it a bit perhaps?...have a good day...x


----------



## Rykard

hopefully - now smother in deep heat - will see how it goes ... starting to blow up here not rain yet though..


----------



## Greshie

seems to be clearing up a bit here .. we're obviously sending it all south


----------



## bluejoanna

Flubs said:


> Yorkshire hey? the place of my birth...you know it will be hailing and snowing and blowing a gale wherever you go up there ...hahahaha......xx


Place of my birth too.....does this mean we are related :blink:


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Place of my birth too.....does this mean we are related :blink:


going by the workouts - most probably lol - crazy gym women types lol


----------



## Rykard

morning folks

didn't make it yesterday - work was manic with a capital MANIC!!!

planning on getting one in at lunch fingers crossed

doc gave me some more antibiotics for my nose discharge thing - seems it is related to the throat infection in may and hasn't cleared up properly .. strange side effect of these ones is i may become photosensitive? so in bright sunlight I may come up in a rash?? how random is that?

anyways have a good day and weekend (if i don't get back in here)


----------



## Enjoy1

morning Ryks,

Not popped in for an absolute age ....

Keeping busy by the sounds of it.

Xx


----------



## Rykard

Enjoy1 said:


> morning Ryks,
> 
> Not popped in for an absolute age ....
> 
> Keeping busy by the sounds of it.
> 
> Xx


morning Enj - not as busy on the workout front as i'd like, but physio appt is next week - from there I will have a better idea of what's going on..

you look like you're making good progress - have a good weekend..


----------



## Rykard

forgive me everyone for I have sinned..

today I did a @Flubs..

spent too long in the gym and did too much

squats only did 40k on the work sets 5x10

leg exts 3 x 12

leg curls 3 x12

calf raises 3 x20

hip extensions 3 x 12

hip flexors 3 x 12

back extensions 4 x 12

then had a shake then went for breakfast (full english to fuel up)


----------



## biglbs

All is forgiven,you had a full English pmsl


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> All is forgiven,you had a full English pmsl


oh's fault she texted me to get some shopping after the gym... and i needed food ...


----------



## Beklet

Finally back on it so just seeing what everyone's up to - where in Yorkshire are you from? You prbably told me...and I'm scared I'm becoming a bit serious - had a protein shake this morning before the gym......and DIDN'T GAG! :lol:


----------



## Rykard

morning all, hope everyone had a nice productive weekend.

coffee to start then fasted cardio 20 interval on the xtrainer - felt like death to start soooo hungry..

shake done straight afterwards

just about to have a couple of scrambled eggs.

lunch - pastrami sandwiches

dinner - ??

going to see if i can workout a 'legs only' interval routine as my fitness is through the floor :-( any help is welcome

planning another session on wed then fri - physio on thursday afternoon - which will hopefully see me back into some proper 'full body' training.

weather has started out dull, forecsat says it is supposed to pick up - believe it when I see it lol

have a great day folks


----------



## Greshie

Started out overcast here too but dry ... so put some washing on ... now trying to rain


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n.....have a good day mister...hope the physio appt on friday goes okay.....it's dull here too but really warm....x


----------



## Rykard

still dull and muggy here, forecast for the 'south' was thunderstorms later.. hopefully further down than us...


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> still dull and muggy here, forecast for the 'south' was thunderstorms later.. hopefully further down than us...


Oh thanks! :thumbdown:


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Oh thanks! :thumbdown:


probably won't be as loud as when you drop a loaded bar lol


----------



## Rykard

rest day today, just a little wonder round town - nice and sunny, bit muggy and i wish i hadn't taken a jacket lol.

the planned birthday pressie for the oh isn't made anymore :-( so back to the drawing board - i hate birthdays lol


----------



## 25434

Oi oi Cap'n...oh no! poor you...wandering round in the muggy heat beasting your brain cells for a good pressie for your wife!

NO PRESSURE THEN......:laugh:

X


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Oi oi Cap'n...oh no! poor you...wandering round in the muggy heat beasting your brain cells for a good pressie for your wife!
> 
> NO PRESSURE THEN......:laugh:
> 
> X


thanks for the sympathy - any suggestions are gratefully received - already got her a bit of jewellery but was after a 'silly' thing


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> thanks for the sympathy - any suggestions are gratefully received - already got her a bit of jewellery but was after a 'silly' thing


1) A card with a little bit of money on it for her phone?

2) A years supply of her favourite magazine? you just buy them at WH Smiths and that's it...

3) A body lotion that corresponds to the scent that she uses? I would love that cos I buy the perfum but can't stretch to the body cream cos it's more of a luxury thing?

4) Does she go to the pictures? one of those see as many films as you want for £9.99 a month

5) Go to her hairdressers and pay for he next hair do for her? ask them to give you a token to give her ....free hair cut? what's not to like

6) A lovely bottle of champagne if she drinks that but go to smiths and buy a pretty bow and stick it on...they come with the sticker attached and you just peel it? then put it on the table with a really pretty but small classy box of chocolates from Thorntons? they have some lovely boxes...

7)Does she go to the gym at all? pay for one of the classes...does she go for massages or facials? get a voucher to go towards one of those things?

8) What make of makeup does she use? clinique, ester lauder, Mac, rimmel? give her a voucher so she go and get a new mascara or an eyeshadow or something...the choice of price is yours entirely...but nothing less than £10 please! lol

All of the above are just some treats, some expensive, some not so expensive..depends what your pocket is Rykard...

Hope that is helpful in some way, or if not, triggers an idea for you....


----------



## 25434

I jus tthought of something that is a bit daft and inexpensive but also nice in a fun way....

does she like any particular brand of crisps/chocolates/sweeties etc....

Go and buy one of those pressie bags from smiths or the supermarket...and fill it with her fave sweeties....slap a ribbon on the top.....

my friends know that I like the Green and Blacks dark choccie with orange spices and they did a similar thing for me...and when I opened the bag it was filled with satsumas and those really small bars of the choccie, you know so I could have a little one to myself on cheat days.....and they put a couple of bags of gummi bears in there too cos of my deep affliction for them...it was fun, it was something I loved, I could eat the stuff and it made me happy.....but hey, that's me...

You just may think that is the ****test idea ever though...hahahaha


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> 1) A card with a little bit of money on it for her phone?
> 
> 2) A years supply of her favourite magazine? you just buy them at WH Smiths and that's it...
> 
> 3) A body lotion that corresponds to the scent that she uses? I would love that cos I buy the perfum but can't stretch to the body cream cos it's more of a luxury thing?
> 
> 4) Does she go to the pictures? one of those see as many films as you want for £9.99 a month
> 
> 5) Go to her hairdressers and pay for he next hair do for her? ask them to give you a token to give her ....free hair cut? what's not to like
> 
> 6) A lovely bottle of champagne if she drinks that but go to smiths and buy a pretty bow and stick it on...they come with the sticker attached and you just peel it? then put it on the table with a really pretty but small classy box of chocolates from Thorntons? they have some lovely boxes...
> 
> 7)Does she go to the gym at all? pay for one of the classes...does she go for massages or facials? get a voucher to go towards one of those things?
> 
> 8) What make of makeup does she use? clinique, ester lauder, Mac, rimmel? give her a voucher so she go and get a new mascara or an eyeshadow or something...the choice of price is yours entirely...but nothing less than £10 please! lol
> 
> All of the above are just some treats, some expensive, some not so expensive..depends what your pocket is Rykard...
> 
> Hope that is helpful in some way, or if not, triggers an idea for you....


omg flubs - thanks, she is very particular about her hair (going on Friday), we don't go to the movies very often - may look into that one.. choccies are not a good idea atm we're both being very bad at avoiding them lol, been trying to get her to workout for ages (any tips here would be good) but there are a couple there....


----------



## Rykard

was a little late this morning so had to rush a bit not necessarily a bad thing

but legs done

leg ext 2 wu sets then pushed 45x12 52x12 59x12 66x12

leg curls 2 we sets then 45x12 52x12 59x12

legs were a bit wobbly at this point so moved downstairs in front of the changing room doors..

then to finish off a setr of tabata squats.

totally wasted after these 4 mins of pain... a hint - collapsing in a sweaty heap in front of the ladies changing room door is not a good look lol - it's the only place where I can see a clock's second hand clearly..

so banana pro10 shake chugged, just about to down a couple of scrambled eggs and enjoy another great day at work...currently say here sweating my nuts off as the tabata really fired my body up ;-)

still thinking on the little pressie for the oh... what do you get a girl who's got everything? well she has me lol

forecast warm and humid, maybe a thunderstorm

have a great day


----------



## Beklet

Some pampery crap.....a beauty treatment or pedicure or something...or you wrapped up in a ribbon being her slave for the night...give her a massage cook her dinner etc


----------



## Rykard

Beklet said:


> Some pampery crap.....a beauty treatment or pedicure or something...or you wrapped up in a ribbon being her slave for the night...give her a massage cook her dinner etc


totally misread the end of that sentence lol


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n....have a good day....


----------



## Rykard

morning all, in work early 7:15!!!! to try to get some stuff done, just go it working :bounce:

no training today as i'm off to the physio later yay - see what they say..

not sure if i'll train tomorrow see how i feel after today also what they say, also we're travelling up to yorkshire saturday morning so don't want to be too achy in the car lol..

weather is iffy today rained on the way in got a little wet as i have to park offsite as i'm leaving early - not too sure of the waterproofness of my jacket.... so I may turn up at the hospital looking like a reject from a dodgy wet t-shirt contest lol... luckily still got the moobs to carry if off..

have a great day

catch u l8r


----------



## Rykard

physio was ok, got good range of motion right shoulder is weak though and there is still some pain in the shoulder when pressed. Tears will not heal so I need to build the supporting muscles up a bit. upshot got some exercises to do and am booked on an advanced shoulder exercise class they run - have to do this to see where I am..1st one 1st July ..


----------



## Rykard

Morning folks - last day today, then off to sunny yorkshire for a week yay

no training - neck shoulders a bit stiff and achy to be expected after the physio yesterday

weather check - heavy drizzle pretty rank to be honest.

decided to get the OH another clarins treatment for her birthday

have a great day and remember - Train hard..


----------



## Rykard

evening all, hope everyone is well.

felt really crappy yesterday, something didn't agree with me ..

weather was pretty iffy today, but it should be getting better next week.

will be getting on with the shoulder exercises and maybe some walking

net connection is a bit iffy so won't be around too much

catch you later folks


----------



## Rykard

evening all, hope everyone is well.

felt really crappy yesterday, something didn't agree with me ..

weather was pretty iffy today, but it should be getting better next week.

will be getting on with the shoulder exercises and maybe some walking

net connection is a bit iffy so won't be around too much

catch you later folks


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> evening all, hope everyone is well.
> 
> felt really crappy yesterday, something didn't agree with me ..
> 
> weather was pretty iffy today, but it should be getting better next week.
> 
> will be getting on with the shoulder exercises and maybe some walking
> 
> net connection is a bit iffy so won't be around too much
> 
> catch you later folks


Then next weekend is humid and rain,the cvnts!

Be well bud


----------



## Beklet

Yay Yorkshire! And shoukder injuries suck......


----------



## bluejoanna

Hi Rykers,

Just catching up. Hope the injuries are not too niggly and that you are having a wicked time in Yorkshire (county of by birth...MANY moons ago...). Got to love @Flubs and @Beklet for their pressie ideas - I am thinking of printing them off and casually tattooing them onto the inside of the OH eyelids!

Have a grand one x


----------



## 25434

hope the weather has turned a bit better for you Cap'n...not too many yorkshire puddings now...heehee...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> hope the weather has turned a bit better for you Cap'n...not too many yorkshire puddings now...heehee...


weather is holding together, not eaten too much rubbish for a change.

doing the shoulder stuff, but think i over did it yesterday lol


----------



## Rykard

well back from hols, which were good. nice and relaxing with good food didn't do as many walks as planned as we are a lot more out of shape than we thought :-(

if you remember we had a new kitchen floor being fitted while we were away, unfortunately there are a few snags with it so we are still without a kitchen - they are coming out Friday to sort it (hopefully)... pretty pi$$ed off tbh. Sunday was good too, went into town to get the oh a phone upgrade as Virgins website said she could now have a better phone and it seems that the online store has put the offer up a day early and the store in town can't give us the same deal until the 1st July??????? which means she can't get the new phone till next weekend. We can't have it sent to home as it has to go to the billing address and there is no-one to sign for it - so i have had a doubly unkappy oh all weekend :-(

physio was ok yesterday.. lots of band work and small weights being moved in 'odd' directions - bit achy this morning but all good so hopefully a few weeks of this and I will be back fighting fit...

last night had mentally planned a session this morning but still in holiday mode and didn't get properly sorted when I got up this morning and suddenly it's later than I thought.. so will have to stick a quick session in at lunch, but hopefully in a few days i'll be back up and running as it were..well maybe walking 'fast'

have a great day


----------



## bluejoanna

Welcome back Rykers! Sounded like the hols were nice, but shame about kitchen floor and phone - It always happens when you really don't need it. I agree that holiday modes continue long after the hols are over, once you are back to work for a few days in into a routine you will be back on it......fingers crossed!! In the meantime, simply enjoy! x


----------



## 25434

Orrrrrrrroightycapn! Wits occurring mister....phones and floors and stuff....happy Thursday luv....x


----------



## Rykard

morning all

feeling crappy atm and am really stressed with work - people lying about stuff there not happy.

stomach was off last night and this morning - not sure what's the cause so sticking with a bit of fruit and fluid today methinks.

have a good thursday folks


----------



## Rykard

not trained at all this week, other than the physio on Monday, been feeling off most of the week this i had a bit of a stomach bug. starting to feel a little better but still not going to train today. Depending on how i feel over the weekend may get a couple of sessions in.

work - got really annoyed on Wednesday when an email came round saying I had missed a load of work, when in reality I had been told it wasn't required. Luckily I didn't see the author of the email on wed otherwise I would have tore him a new one... resolved it to my satifisaction yesterday so have a little bit of remedial work to do..

in other news.. got the kitchen shelf remeasured last night so that is now running again and this morning the floor fitter is coming to hopefully sort the kitchen floor, I have also emailed the supplier asking them how it should be fitted so hopefully this will be sorted today and we can start moving stuff back in over the weekend.

weather check - toooooooooooo damn hot :sad: I have never really liked it too hot...

have a great Friday and weekend.


----------



## 25434

Hey up cap'n....good news on the kitchen....I prefer the autumn weather myself too...cool but bright...the sun turns me into a lump of lethargic poop.....hope you can get a bit of training in next week...take care mister..x


----------



## Rykard

dead on my feet. really can't handle this heat...

got physio at lunch - that will be soooo hot ..

don't know how i am going to fit in training this week if it stays so hot.. can't sleep at night, can't get the house cool...

how do people cope in this heat???

anyways moan over - hope everyone is good and as happy as can be..

have a great day


----------



## Greshie

When I lived in the S E had the same problems, nights were stifling even with windows open ... Up here the temperature drops more, and my bedroom doesn't get afternoon or evening sun so is a little cooler, but having said that it was 20 degrees in my garden this morning and sweated buckets during my workout....


----------



## Rykard

front of the house, lounge/bedrooms, get the afternoon sun. we've kept the curtains closed , but if they're closed with the windows open they stop the air flow, if the curtains are open it's too hot/bright. we're trying to find a compromise - and then to top it all prats who have bonfires????


----------



## 25434

I know what you mean about the heat..I keep my curtains closed all day if they are facing the sun, then when it goes round I open them up and the windows to get the air blowing through but sleeping in the heat is awful...I can' barely sleep on a normal night but at the moment I feel I'm on automatic....and I'm knacked as anything...will prolly face plant at some point and sleep for 3 days solid!..hahaha

Take care Cap'n...


----------



## Rykard

I've just read on the BBC news site that a load of houses that were insulated as part of a 'green initiative' are now too warm and they can't cool them down. you couldn't script it could you..

other news - 2nd session of physio done. arms / shoulders are done for today lol. I can hardly lift the kettle up to make a cup of tea... (priorities) they say I'm making progress though, but I do need to learn 'how to walk again' before running....


----------



## bluejoanna

Rykard said:


> I've just read on the BBC news site that a load of houses that were insulated as part of a 'green initiative' are now too warm and they can't cool them down. you couldn't script it could you..
> 
> other news - 2nd session of physio done. arms / shoulders are done for today lol. *I can hardly lift the kettle up to make a cup of tea...* (priorities) they say I'm making progress though, but I do need to learn 'how to walk again' before running....


Only one thing for it - grab yourself an icy beer and drink it through a straw to save your poorly shoulder....x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Only one thing for it - grab yourself an icy beer and drink it through a straw to save your poorly shoulder....x


that would be a great plan BJ, if we had got the beer fridge up and running in the kitchen ... :sad:


----------



## Rykard

in early, long meeting this morning, didn't think falling asleep in it would be a good idea lol. going to try to and get a quick leg session in at lunch if it doesn't go on too long. shoulders are a little stiff, but had a good physio session and a good chat with the physio, gave the impression it will be quite a long process but should all be good at the end. depending on how hot it is later I may try for 20mins on the turbo when I get home, need to get the legs moving a bit..

breakfast - granola, apple and some yoghurt over the top

lunch - pastrami sandwich + apple + strawberries + low fat crisps (need the crunch)

dinner - homemade steak burgers

weather check - hot, damn hot, and humid, damn humid....


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n....I really like the look of your food today...yumeeeeeeeee.......it is hot and humid you are right...I'm sweating like a good 'un today...it's not an attractive look I must say...i just had a coffee and broke out in a mahoooosive sweat...durrrp.....good job I have a sleeve to wipe my brow on....

Have a good un...and I'm glad that you can at least move on with your injuries, slow but sure is better than not at all my luv...true right?...


----------



## Rykard

aye that it is, feel a bit of a fraud at the physio sessions when the physio talks about people with dislocations etc and i've 'just got' a little sports injury...

thinking maybe giving the lunchtime session a miss and doing a bit when I get home, prisoner squats and twisting lunges then a bit of turbo work, then collapse in a heap in the shower and then see if the oh will feed me dinner lol


----------



## Rykard

got home late last night , called in at the folks and the oh just wouldn't take a hint to leave.. so no training last night

today has so far been a carbon copy of yesterday with a longer meeting this morning so planned session at lunch missed :-(

gonna have to do some more when I get home..

on a plus side the weather is nice and overcast lol

food today

granola+apple+yoghurt

breakfast bar

pastrami sandwich+1.5 apples+small packet of crisps (cut the sandwiches down to 2 from 4)

grapes / strawberries / banana

dinner - cottage pie

have a great day folks (or what's left of it)


----------



## Rykard

whinging time lol

oh ill with a stomach bug which is throwing off everywhere, weather has warmed up again :-( but not moaning too much about that (FB reference), not getting to the gym today so will have to try and do some tonight at home, but have to fit the shopping in somewhere..be glad when the kitchen is sorted and the weather cools down and the oh is better and we can back into a proper routine again..

food today

granola+apple+yoghurt

breakfast bar

pastrami sandwich+1.5 apples+small packet of crisps (cut the sandwiches down to 2 from 4)

banana

dinner - cottage pie? can't remember what was in the fridge, may be lamb kebabs if I fancy..

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

guess what i've just done???

no - I've just done a quick leg session.. 4 sets of 20 leg exts and curls to get a good pump in the quads - then tried to do lunges and my legs wouldn't support me lol.. it's been 3 weeks since I last did them though I was away for week of that.

anyways do some shoulder work tonight with the bands and jump on the bike for a bit either tonight or tomorrow..

food

breakfast - granola, sliced apple, 3 tbs yoghurt

snack breakfast bar

lunch - 4 tuna/chilli mayo/diced gherkin sandwiches cubed apple

dinner - ?? no idea see what the oh feels like when i get home, she is still sick with a bad stomach (left side) - doc said virus or bug and to see how she goes..

weather check - hot, damn hot... it's really nice in the shade with a bit of breeze but when in direct sunshine it's boiling..

have a great day folks


----------



## 25434

Good man Cap'n whoot whoo.... :bounce: sorry to hear bout the tummy bug...quite a few people at work have gone down with similar things too....yak! hope your weekend isn't filled with poorliness....x


----------



## Rykard

sunny, hot no wind, so some ar$ehole has a bonfire - don't you just wish some people would get a f**king braincell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> sunny, hot no wind, so some ar$ehole has a bonfire - don't you just wish some people would get a f**king braincell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not quite sure I know what u mean? Can you be a bit more specific please?:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Not quite sure I know what u mean? Can you be a bit more specific please?:laugh:


apologies for the profanity, there are some sensitive souls out there, but FFS....


----------



## Rykard

right Sunday update

food

breakfast - egg/bacon sandwich

lunch - ham/lettuce roll

dinner - salad chicken/ham?? oh is not feeling too good again (stomach pains)

exercise

yesterday - did 20 mins on the bike which was 15 more than i was expecting tbh.

today - shoulder rehab exercises followed by 20 mins on the bike (inc a tabata set in there)

totally dripping everywhere lol

just stuck some unblocker down the plug holes in the bathroom, but I think we may see if we can change the plug in the hand basin for something with larger holes in it..

weather - started off cool and misty (yay) but has been sunny since about 10:30 but there is a nice breeze..

have a great rest of Sunday


----------



## BestBefore1989

no bonfires today?


----------



## Rykard

luckily no bonfires


----------



## Rykard

no training this morning - physio at lunch but may go on the bike again tonight see how things occur

weather is hot again ;-( getting a bit annoyed with this weather now tbh

food

breakie - granola+yoghurt+apple

snack - breakfast bar

lunch (after physio) ham roll

dinner - ??

oh is still having abdominal pains so she is in the docs again this morning, hopefully get a more meaningful diagnosis than last time..

anyways have a good one folks


----------



## Rykard

folks dropped out

legs done

wu leg ext/leg curls

goblets squats 14kg db 12/12/12/15/20

leg press super slow 11 / 15 normal speed 20 reps

walking lunges 2 set to failure 18 steps / 12 steps

xtrainer for 5 mins whilst waiting for the calf raise

calf raise 3 sets 12 just to finish off

dripping like a wet tea towel

food

protein shake (pro10 banana)

granola + yoghurt

breakfast bar

lunch - ham sandwich - found a spicy mayo that is very like southwest sauce from subway - crucials spicy mayo / bit of coleslaw / quark (@keeks)

dinner - don't know yet oh is still having stomach pains - doc has prescribed something for IBS/cramps so we'll see how she is later..

sun is out ,it's already shaping up to be a hot one..

have a great day and stay safe


----------



## bluejoanna

Nice work out there Rykers - I HATE lunges, but they don't half do wonders for your @rse! Hope that Mrs Rykers is on the mend soon. x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Nice work out there Rykers - I HATE lunges, but they don't half do wonders for your @rse! Hope that Mrs Rykers is on the mend soon. x


they are one of the moves that look so easy, but when you try them.. not so lol..

got an email the other day on various types of progression and they don't stress my shoulders like back squats do, and they are mimicing the movement in badmintion to some extent


----------



## bluejoanna

Apart from the obvious pain they bring, its the balancing thing for me - once i have a little wobble, I am convinced I am going to topple over. Walking lunges are better for momentum. We did bulgarian splits today - several time over. It made me swear. A lot


----------



## Rykard

the first set wasn't too bad, but on the second I concentrated on bringing the trailing leg through quick and high (sprinter styleeee) with a little pause at the top, as i wasn't running, this blew my quads away... lactic went through the roof so I thought best stop this then lol i still have to walk down the stairs to the changing rooms then to the office lol..

tomorrow plan to do shoulder rehab work and 20-30 mins on the bike..


----------



## Rykard

morning folks.

hope you're all good..

still suffering from the heat, just can't get the house cool enough at night so sleeping is patchy...

left ankle has flared up again - think it may be something to do with cycling. so this is restricting me a lot atm and my let knee is aching too as a result of the limping on the ankle. never rains etc..

still got doms in the legs so going to do the shoulder rehab exercises tonight and see how we go tomorrow.

food wise still doing the granola for breakie, pastrami sandwich or lunch, yesterday had 1/2 pizza for tea tonight as a full one was too big, did well to stop eating tbh a few months ago I would have just stuffed myself,we'll have the other half tonight... it was just too big. think they have changed size lol

really wish this weather would cool down a bit though..

have a great day folks


----------



## biglbs

I had granola today with whey powder nom....

but bread and pizza would go straight on my waist,i eat just pastrami(pack) and pizza is soooooooo nice but I cannot,last one I had was over a year ago...hope the heat eases a bit...tip hose outside and roof off,it cools the shell!


----------



## Rykard

we still haven't got the kitchen back into use yet, the oh is ill with stomach pains 'cramps?' hopefully we'll get it sorted at the weekend and then we can start cooking proper food again (when we get the pots and pans back)

mmm hose down a 4 bed detached house lol... may give that a go later..


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> we still haven't got the kitchen back into use yet, the oh is ill with stomach pains 'cramps?' hopefully we'll get it sorted at the weekend and then we can start cooking proper food again (when we get the pots and pans back)
> 
> mmm hose down a 4 bed detached house lol... may give that a go later..


I do a 4 double bed bungalow:thumb:

It will help burn that pizza off pmsl


----------



## 25434

Ullo rykard...the heat is a killer ain't it? Pheweeeeeee...I can't sleep with it either...quite tiring.....and well done on half a pizza...progress....xx


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Ullo rykard...the heat is a killer ain't it? Pheweeeeeee...I can't sleep with it either...quite tiring.....and well done on half a pizza...progress....xx


3 am jeez flubs you really can't sleep can you. hope you're feeling a bit better now..

another off day for me ankle is getting better but not good enough to train on, I think I tweaked it on the turbo, going to have a look tonight to see if i can figure out what i did. can't do legs so that's me sort of done or now lol... managing to have a slow walk at lunch times, god there are some sights out there :scared: do people not have mirrors? <takes b1tch suit off>

food has stayed the same , still cutting down on the lunch bread and not having as many snacks. today's plan

breakfast - granola+yoghurt+apple

lunch - burrito from a new mexican place that has opened near the office (CHILACAS)

dinner - kebabs - pork / lamb

weather is going to be HOT!! again... will we ever get used to it?

anyways I'm done - train hard, keep cool and be happy - have a great weekend folks


----------



## Rykard

what a morning - laptop started playing up so i had to grab a spare that started playing up, in the meantime i have my own back working... net result done nothing all morning..


----------



## 25434

Morning rykard...happy Sunday mister...  x


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

weather has finally started to cool own a little.

did a it of shopping yesterday, got some white shirts or work, almost bought a new kitchen table and chairs - but it was slightly too large..

ankle started playing up again and somehow I have pulled my right pec? I haven't lifted anything heavy or awkward so i don;t know what i've done??

we're starting to putting the kitchen back together this morning as it's a little cooler

will get a quick turbo session in at some point and maybe some shoulder rehab if the chest is ok..

have a great day , hopefully the thunderstorms won't be too bad.


----------



## Rykard

update:

physio was tough yesterday went up on some of the progressions these involve more bodyweight and as I'm not exactly svelte were really tough. I'm really feeling it all over this morning shoulders, legs, back & core..

had a massive storm here last night got woke up about 4am with a massive clap of thunder and it has kept going, only finished about 30 mins ago...still chucking it down though. Food yesterday was the usual granola, pastrami & pasta bake for tea.

today's food

food

granola

pastrami sandwich

1/2 pizza

not going to workout this morning going to see how i feel at lunch.. and how works going got some tight deadlines coming up

have a great day folks and stay dry...


----------



## Rykard

actually got some training in yay

legs

leg extensions couple of warmup sets then [email protected] with a slight pause at the top

leg curls couple of warmup sets then [email protected] with a slight pause at max contraction

just to finish off 4 sets of walking lunges with a high knee to tap hand on the step through 18/16/16/16 quads gone breathing like a perve on a phone (I presume)

protein shake done, just tucking in to sarnies whilst dripping everywhere - suns come out and it is getting v warm again :-(

catch you tomorrow...


----------



## Rykard

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need a large lottery win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I need a large lottery win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Join the queue


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Join the queue


You're both behind me in the queue bit I will drop you both a tender don't worry....x


----------



## Rykard

morning folks, busy day today, will try to squeeze a bit of cardio in at lunch and some shoulder rehab tonight.. picking my folks up after work so will be home late which is a pain but hey ho..

yesterday was a rest day, but over my head with work so wouldn't have been easy to get away..

still got a bit of doms in the leg department, but will try to get another session in tomorrow to leave the weekend reasonably free... thinking of ideas of places to go for a day in the midlands.. so far got the land rover show at billing , oh wasn't too enamerd though lol

food the usual

granola+apple+yoghurt

breakfast bar

pastrami sandwiches, apples, quark, small packet of hula hoops

spicy mexican burgers - short story - the kebab man, who used to have a stand in the market on Fridays till the council decided to redevelop it all and gave him nowhere to go, accosted us the other week and told us where to get the kebabs from. so we went up there and got some kebabs and burgers. When cooked there is very little fat that comes out and they are very tasty. So we are having these with some salad.

anyways got work to do - catch you later.


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...I like the sound of your food today..even the kebab..good ones are really yummy...have a good day..x


----------



## Rykard

too warm... sitting here dripping like a (hot) tap ...

20 mins intervals on the xtrainer

and 2 of the shoulder rehab exercises

now lunch...


----------



## 25434

it is very warm you are right. I was sweating like a right narna this morning and when I got to work I drank my smoothie and immediately started sweating again...then had a coffee...oop? more sweating...lol.....I must stink!

I stink.......therefore I am. :laugh: :whistling:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> it is very warm you are right. I was sweating like a right narna this morning and when I got to work I drank my smoothie and immediately started sweating again...then had a coffee...oop? more sweating...lol.....I must stink!
> 
> I stink.......therefore I am. :laugh: :whistling:


flubs' essence of glow lol


----------



## Rykard

well last night got ballsd up a bit.. folks texted saying they would be arrived about an hour later than planned, so i did a bit of work then went home, just as i'm cooking tea the phone rings - we're on the outskirts of leicester,be at the station in 15 mins... so parked tea and went to collect them. we'd decided to do one burger early and then if hungry do another later.. so picked folks up and then came back to finish tea...

(no0t so spicy) mexican burger, garlic mushrooms with smoked cheddar melted on the top, tomato, red onion, lettuce and a bit of relish... in hindsight i should probably have used both hands as after 2 bites half the salad fell out lol. It was very tasty tthough..

went to bed reasonably wasn't quite as warm last night but we overslept this morning, so i missed this mornings leg workout so going to do a session at lunch.. thinking a few sets of goblet squats as these seems to fire the quads, glutes and get me breathing hard..

food wise..

breakfast granola+banana+yoghurt

lunch - ? depends what I can get my colleagues to get for me or mexican from chilicas

dinner - ? same as last night maybe still to be decided as we might go to costco after work..

weather - sunny again though there are rumour thunderstorms (not seen any yet apart from the start of the week??)

plans for the weekend - I want to take the oh out for the day somewhere but still haven't figured that one out yet..

i am still reading everyone's journals, but I only generally comment if i think it is needed (lol)

have a great day/weekend and thanks for reading


----------



## Rykard

got legs in at lunch

5 sets of goblet squats rising on my toes on each rep

then 5 sets of calf raises

job done

followed by a pork burrito


----------



## Rykard

had a nice day yesterday,

tissington village, 'craft fair'(6 tables does not a craft fair equal), nice wander round, lunch at a tearoom , then off to hardwick hall, wander round there, ice creams and sunny weather -home then a nice indian..

today

done shoulder rehab and 10 mins on the bike

breakfast - griddled bacon, mushrooms and eggs whilst watching Simon and Tim eat gourmet burgers..

lunch - pastrami sandwich

dinner - chicken and lamb kebabs

weather was rough last night torrential rain from 19:00 ish, today is looking iffy atm black clouds circling... gonna be wet again

have a good day peeps


----------



## Rykard

Bit tired today slightly more active w/end that I normally have lol

Today is physio day yay

Did 20 mins fasted on the bike this morning, then walked 1/2 mile in to work from the car park, will have to do that another 3 times today...

Breakfast 70g smoked salmon

Lunch - ham sandwich, small bag hula hoops, apple

Dinner - tbc - oh is going shopping tonight.

weather forecast is a lot iffy, looks like i may be getting wet later.. dullish now but it's threatening. we managed to only get rain saturday night over the weekend which was pretty good.

anyways enough of my ramblings have a great day folks...


----------



## Rykard

morning all

quite update

yesterday was a total washout (see what i did there).

got out the car to go to the physio and the heavens opened and I got absolutely drenched..

physio went pretty well, getting stronger by the week, they asked whether I was lifting and playing yet, I said nope thought you guys were going to tell me when I was good to try again... so this may start again in a couple of weeks.

after the session I went home to get some dry clothes lol.. on a plus note my jacket is 100% waterproof..

food was the usual with lasagne for tea.

today

woke up with a sore/achey right shoulder/trap so didn't do an early session. going to do a bit of legs at lunch..

breakfast - granola

breakfast bar

lunch - ham sandwich & pastrami sandwich

apple

dinner - cottage pie

have a great day and stay safe


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...I did see what you did there...hee hee...methinks you are copying my very unique style of humour....haha....but then again, noone could be as bad as me...could they?..

Hey you! I don't think a granola bar is a good brekkie? don't you feel hungry still? I would be running down the crisp machine about half an hour later if that's all I had...and you're a chap? you need a proper brekkie...cough...well i think so anyway...

Have a great day...x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning Cap'n...I did see what you did there...hee hee...methinks you are copying my very unique style of humour....haha....but then again, noone could be as bad as me...could they?..
> 
> Hey you! I don't think a granola bar is a good brekkie? don't you feel hungry still? I would be running down the crisp machine about half an hour later if that's all I had...and you're a chap? you need a proper brekkie...cough...well i think so anyway...
> 
> Have a great day...x


morning flubs, glad you had a good w/end btw, it is granola in a tupperware pot with yoghurt over the top, not just a bar lol, and yes by 9:30 i am still ravenous... but then I need to lose inches so need to restrict my intake somewhat...

x


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> morning [Redacted], glad you had a good w/end btw, it is granola in a tupperware pot with yoghurt over the top, not just a bar lol, and yes by 9:30 i am still ravenous... but then I need to lose inches so need to restrict my intake somewhat...
> 
> x


ahhhhhh...I see, sorry...my mistake....you and I and losing inches....oh boy do we have something in common there.....x


----------



## Rykard

legs done

wu

leg ext 2 x 10

leg curls 2 x 10

static lunge + twist 10 twists each leg x 3

goblet squats 3 x 10

walking lunge +4kg 18 x 2

well and truly done, starting to make progress

and it hasn't started raining yet...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> legs done
> 
> wu
> 
> leg ext 2 x 10
> 
> leg curls 2 x 10
> 
> static lunge + twist 10 twists each leg x 3
> 
> goblet squats 3 x 10
> 
> walking lunge +4kg 18 x 2
> 
> well and truly done, starting to make progress
> 
> and it hasn't started raining yet...


things appear to be looking up. :thumb:

pleased for you mate


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> things appear to be looking up. :thumb:
> 
> pleased for you mate


long way to go, and i think my focus going forward will be more on conditioning and specific strength for badminton rather than chasing the numbers like before <now to banished for blaspheming>


----------



## Rykard

as the day went on yesterday my right trap/neck got stiffer. not sure whether this was down to the physio exercises or something else . will ask when I go back next week....

food for today in no particular order

granola+yoghurt+banana

70g smoked salmon

left over chicken

pastrami sandwich

apple

breakfast bar

little bit of florida salad

i will munch onthis through the day

no training planned today though may jump on the turbo after shopping tonight..

weather is supposed to be changeable

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

bike done 30 mins fasted cardio

just trying to redo some music on the mp4 but it's soooo slow to copy.

food is the usual

have a great day folks


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

woke up feeling completely drained and tired, went to bed at the normal time so the turbo session must have been harder than i thought.

not going to do resistance today, but try some more shoulder rehab tonight then another turbo session. hopefully the neck will be alright

food wise off the tracks a little today - apologies in advance for the content :devil2:

food i have with me for breakfast/snacks and maybe lunch unless i fancy a burrito...

granola + yoghurt + apple + strawberries

bacon + bread + brown hp sauce

breakfast bar

2 diced apples

tonight will be cottage pie & veg as it is hopefully getting a bit(lot?) cooler today, it's been raining already yay

anyways back to work :-(

have a great day (and weekend)


----------



## biglbs

This heat has drained me,awful nights sleep..


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...I was up most of the night too with the feckin heat..thank god I only have a half day today...have a good weekend..x


----------



## Rykard

we're such moaners aren't we lol, but I firmly believe this country/people is/are not equiped to deal with extreme heat .. but hey ho (let's go)


----------



## 25434

well, I've always been an autumn girl, I prefer the cool weather, cool and bright with a slight hint of chill...my fave...it is lovely to have the sun and we haven't seen it for quite a while that's for sure...can't complain...but the heat in the night just wears me out...makes me droopy....


----------



## Rykard

can't get the house cool once too, that is the problem... but shouldn't moan there are more unfortunate than ourselves. drink more and get fitter. will look at the bike at the weekend, there's a skyride in a couple of weeks so may see if i can still ride ok, then look at riding in a couple of days a week


----------



## Rykard

fasted cardio done

turbo

5 min wu

20 mins hard

5 mins rest

20 mins hard

5 mins wd

dripping everywhere

now about to shower then see what food we've got left ...

then shopping, wyevale, armson AE open day, then rest and have a nice cottage pie and veg (at last)

tomorrow

nothing planned as such, but it's my brother birthday so we're going for an indian buffet in the evening, my go on a bike ride in the day..

have a good day


----------



## Keeks

Have you ever had or thought about having acupuncture? I've had it for years for various problems and swear by it.


----------



## Rykard

never really thought of acupuncture, had a couple of massages years ago but nothing recent


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> never really thought of acupuncture, had a couple of massages years ago but nothing recent


Definately worth thinking about, its great.


----------



## Rykard

yesterday was a pretty naff day

was up in the night with an iffy stomach, then couldn't get back to sleep

went to physio, session was hard, told them about the pain in the front 'upper' pec area, so i am off the bike for a few days to try to track down what is the trigger is :-(

got properly drenched again last night walking back to the car :-(

today will do some bodyweight squats and lunges tonight, walk around town at lunch

food

breakfast - granola + the usual

lunch - pastrami & cheese sandwich

dinner - chicken fajitas

have a great day folks


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...I have tried acupuncture with my osteopath as he is a practitioner. He used it on my neck/shoulder injury and I do believe it helped although I've no idea how, but it did. Take care matey...x


----------



## Rykard

turbo done this morning - 25 mins steady - put new pedals on (spd) and the shoes are a little snug..

breakfast done - scrambled egg, chicken fajita mix

lunch - frittata and cold meat selection + quark

dinner - steak burrito (or fajitas)

snacks - breakfast bar & apples

shoulder feels not too bad after the bike session will see how it goes through the day...

have a great day folks


----------



## 25434

Ullo cap'n....hope you have a good weekend and tat u r okay.....take care mister...xx


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Ullo cap'n....hope you have a good weekend and tat u r okay.....take care mister...xx


you too x


----------



## Rykard

quick update.

still around and lurking - good to see most of you are still hard at it..

not been doing too much lately. went to the Leicester Skyride on Sunday did a couple of laps and rode home, probably 10-12 miles in total. Didn't feel any lasting after effects which was good. Going to look at cycling into work a couple of days a week soon, need to organise a new pair of tyres mine are all splitting <eek>

I saw a couple of friends from baddres on the ride on Sunday and they convinced me to go last night and have a knock around. So I went to badminton last night was mostly ok, only stayed for 15-20 mins having a knock up. Like I was convinced I think I may have some sort of whiplash thing rather than shoulder as the hitting was ok, but i got tightness in the base of my neck/trap on the right side. I have an appointment with the specialist on Thursday so will see what he says.

food has been a bit hit and miss but trying to get back on track..

today's menu..

breakfast - granola + yoghurt

lunch - fritatta, cold meat selection, 2 tsp coleslaw and as much salad as i could fit in my lunch box , apple

dinner - slow roast lamb, potatoes, cabbage, french beans, carrots / fruit selection as sweet

breakfast bar as a snack in the morning

have a great day folks


----------



## bluejoanna

Hi Rykers - Good to see you are still in the land of the living :thumb:

You are definitely not the only one struggling at the moment - I blame the summer, the wine and the food - oh yes and the massive lack of willpower!!

Good to see you my lovely. Take care x


----------



## Rykard

UPDATE

saw the consultant last week, he said he doesn't know whether the shoulder injury and the neck pain are connected. He suggested that I look at my workstation / posture at work and home. I can go back to training with light weights and start to do a little hitting... My next appointment with the physio is 2nd Oct so hopefully she will give me some more exercises to work on my back/posture. Back to the consultant in Nov - from there if it's no better speak to the shoulder surgeon to clean up the shoulder and see if that makes my neck better...

so today's effort..

breakfast - granola, strawberries,grapes, apple + youghurt

i get everything sorted and get to the gym and I can't get in, what I thought was my pin wasn't :-(, so too late to go now, so it's either after work (really busy) or in the morning - same day as playing nit too sure which way to go yet..

lunch - fritatta, chilled meats, salad, chipotle coleslaw + quark/banana protein powder, apple

dinner - curry/rice

I am going to be doing a back/leg/very light chest split I think . there was an interesting article on the tnation email this morning re back training and deads, so i will give that a once over..

I'll see how I go over the next month or so

think I've had a Flubs' day today lol

hope everyone is well.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> UPDATE
> 
> saw the consultant last week, he said he doesn't know whether the shoulder injury and the neck pain are connected. He suggested that I look at my workstation / posture at work and home. I can go back to training with light weights and start to do a little hitting... My next appointment with the physio is 2nd Oct so hopefully she will give me some more exercises to work on my back/posture. Back to the consultant in Nov - from there if it's no better speak to the shoulder surgeon to clean up the shoulder and see if that makes my neck better...
> 
> so today's effort..
> 
> breakfast - granola, strawberries,grapes, apple + youghurt
> 
> i get everything sorted and get to the gym and I can't get in, what I thought was my pin wasn't :-(, so too late to go now, so it's either after work (really busy) or in the morning - same day as playing nit too sure which way to go yet..
> 
> lunch - fritatta, chilled meats, salad, chipotle coleslaw + quark/banana protein powder, apple
> 
> dinner - curry/rice
> 
> I am going to be doing a back/leg/very light chest split I think . there was an interesting article on the tnation email this morning re back training and deads, so i will give that a once over..
> 
> I'll see how I go over the next month or so
> 
> think I've had a Flubs' day today lol
> 
> hope everyone is well.


lol but you missed the Obligatory flapping


----------



## 25434

:laugh: :bounce: yes...yes! Obligatory flapping! Thou must, thou must..... 

Hey rykard....hugs to ya mister.....and ya know, can't go wrong with a bit [Redacted] stylie .......


----------



## Greshie

Good to hear you are getting back to the weights 

and beware Flubsitis can be catching :scared:


----------



## Rykard

back workout done - need to do a bit more research as didn't hit quite where i wanted it to

aiming for 12-15 reps

lat pulldown

wu x2

25.15 x 3

seated row

wu x 2

39.15 x 3 - feeling it too much i the traps - wanted it lower down in the middle back

reverse db flyes

6k.12 x 2 - couldn't get the groove

finished off with seated reverse back extensions

4 x 12 upping the weight each time.

shoulders felt tight to begin with, will need to do a bit more mobility warm up, and I need to look into which exercises will hit my lower/middle back rather than my traps, as it's my traps that are making my neck ache.

going to go to badminton tonight for another hit up - and see how i feel in the morning. if not too bad will go and do a bit of cardio.

food

coffee

gym

protein shake

breakfast granola/apple/yoghurt

snack? breakfast bar

lunch fritatta/salad/coleslaw/cold meats/quark+protein powder

snack? apple / bag of crisps

dinner - pizza

have a great day folks


----------



## BestBefore1989

try seated row but with a close grip, palms facing inward (hammer grip?) if you have that attachment


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> try seated row but with a close grip, palms facing inward (hammer grip?) if you have that attachment


i was using the 'close grip' but it was still quite wide, i will look around next time for a 'V' handle or improvise a bit more..


----------



## Rykard

shoulders and neck ached this morning to be expected really lol

so didn't do the planned cardio but did some mobility exercises to get the shoulder joint moving - they only take a couple of mins so I think I will always do them in the future , need to get a couple of slightly stronger bands though..


----------



## 25434

morning moi luv.....have a good day...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> morning moi luv.....have a good day...


you too, don't get too close to the sea, and not too many ice creams...


----------



## Rykard

today's effort (legs)

leg extensions 2 wu sets then 3 sets of 15 - weight wasn't too heavy but it felt so..

lying leg curls - 2 wu sets the 3 sets 10 - as above legs were heavy

goblet walks - basically hold a DB in the goblet position (on chest) and walk 10yds forwards/left wards/right wards/backwards did 3 sets of these - they should work legs, shoulders a bit and core

finished off with 5 sets of calf raises.

breakfast - granola

snack - breakfast bar

lunch - chicken with BBQ sauce sandwiches / quark / apples

snack - fruit

dinner - spag bol

have a great day all


----------



## Rykard

tried to do a bike session this morning din't go quite as planned..

MP4 player bust so was doing in silence

got to about 8 mins in and dropped my water bottle - water everywhere...

decided to call it at that point - give it up as a bad job - got a bit of a sweat on and did park offsite to had a bit of walking too..

will try to get a workout in Sunday morning as it's going to be a bit manic from here on out..

dropping some furniture and the D3 off tonight

at the LRO show tomorrow

at a bbq sunday then picking up the D3 from the LRO show...

crazy busy for a change lol

have a great weekend folks.


----------



## 25434

hahahahahahaha....you dropped the water everywhere? oops! that made me chuckle...have a lovely weekend, a busy weekend is a good weekend...but get some down time too mister.....a little nap...x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> hahahahahahaha....you dropped the water everywhere? oops! that made me chuckle...have a lovely weekend, a busy weekend is a good weekend...but get some down time too mister.....a little nap...x


walking round looking at land rovers and trying not to spend too much isn't much of a chore tbh. There is an air display near the BBQ on Sunday so hopefully the weather will be ok.


----------



## Rykard

weekend turned out absolutely mental..

Friday

was supposed to drop of table/chairs in Stamford about 19:30 nip over to Peterborough drop of truck for about 20:00..left Peterborough about 10:45 ish after there was a large mix up with passes and my mate didn't leave Leicester till 21:00 :-( , stopped off for tea at McD;s about 11:50 and we ended up finally getting to bed about 12:30

Saturday

neither of us woke up well, finally got over to Peterborough about 10:00ish spent a nice realxing time wandering around mentally spending loads of money we don't have... got home around 17:30 ish had a bite,watched a bit of tv and went bed.

Sunday

neither of us woke up well again, think we're getting old and the late nights are killers lol, was planning a gym session but that went out the window as we had some last minute shopping for the BBQ. BBQ was fine air display was pants, the Typhoon had engine issues and we had to leave about 15:30 to go and collect the truck, it finally arrived at 16:40 :-(..

we finally got home about 18:00 and just crashed in the lounge.. loooong weekend need a holiday now lol.

back to training, remember that?

bit of chest/shoulders at lunch.

standing single arm cable chest press 4x15 reps also works the core

couple of sets of light incline db presses 10k.12 14k.12 felt a slight twinge on the second set

then did 3 sets of light lat raises 7k.12 5k.10 5k.10

finished off with 1 set of ohp 10k.12 felt a slight twinge in the right elbow - probably slight hyperextension as the weight was so light.

planning on going to badminton tonight to warm up and see how it goes.

have a great day, bit of a bummer the weather has turned colder though


----------



## Rykard

fasted cardio done 20mins on the bike

planned to do core at lunch


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n.....sounds like a really busy busy weekend...but I quite like that cos it feels like you didn't waste the days..I get quite cross with myself when I just "hang about" even though sometimes I need the rest.

Good man on the cardio this morning....

Have a good day Cap'n..take care matey....  x


----------



## Rykard

bike for 32 mins tonight,

planning to go to the warehouse in the morning before work to do legs, will be interesting to see how that goes


----------



## Rykard

got a bit ballsed up today, got dropped into a 9:00 meeting this morning which meant I wouldn't be able to get to the warehouse, workout, park offsite and walk into work in time for the meeting, sio went to the gym instead only to find it was back day not legs lol <does a @Flubs>

so did a back session still taking it steady with my shoulder

lat pulldowns - wu 2x10 wk 3x12

single arm rows - wk 3x12 start with left arm as this is weaker

seated row - 3x12 couldn't find a small V handle but noticed I have my legs bent and knees high so straighten my legs a bit and concentrated on low pull

finished with 5x12 sets of face pulls - had no idea on weight so started light and worked up..

then chugged a protein shake banana pro10

breakfast - bacon sandwich (i know but it is Friday)

lunch - no idea and I've just been called into a conf call @ 13:00 :-(

dinner - no idea the two trucks are in the garage tonight for bulb / light issues so don't know what time we'll be finished there..

plan for the next couple of days

Tomorrow - legs @ the warehouse and ask about a massage

Monday - chest @ the gym

Tuesday - bike AM - badminton PM

well that's me done for a bit..

have a great day folks

if there is anyone out there who knows a routine to pull my shoulders back ans down that would be helpful...


----------



## 25434

Hello Cap'n...lolling at you doing a [Redacted]!! :laugh: it's catching...hee heee...and a bacon sarnie?..phwoaaaarrrrrr....lovely...tomato sauce or brown sauce?

Have a good weekend...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Hello Cap'n...lolling at you doing a flubs!! :laugh: it's catching...hee heee...and a bacon sarnie?..phwoaaaarrrrrr....lovely...tomato sauce or brown sauce?
> 
> Have a good weekend...


you too


----------



## Rykard

quick leg session on the drive

Squats couple of warm up sets then 6x10 core really feeling it

followed up with RDLs planned 5 sets of 10 but only managed 2 as my core was gone completely

now to settle down and watch the rugby


----------



## Rykard

thought it would be a good idea to do a quick turbo session to loosen the legs up this morning .. hmm doms still here :-( core fried. Struggled all day with the doms, but push tomorrow so hopefully by Tuesday I should be able to walk without looking funny lol


----------



## Rykard

push today

standing one arm cable press - wu x 2 wk 3.12 per side

Incline DB press - 3 x 12

seated shoulder press - 3 x 10

feeling a slight twinge in my right shoulder/pec but i'll see how it is in the morning..

booked in for a sports massage a week on wednesday hopefully that will loosen my neck/shoulders up a bit

planning a quick fasted bike session in the morning

catch you later


----------



## Rykard

bike done this morning, 25 mins fasted cardio in the garage. getting a bit chilly these mornings, hope the 'snow in october' forecasts aren't right.

planning to go and hit up tonight, shoulder/chest feel ok so as long as i warm up i should be ok.

have a great day peeps


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> bike done this morning, 25 mins fasted cardio in the garage. getting a bit chilly these mornings, hope the 'snow in october' forecasts aren't right.
> 
> planning to go and hit up tonight, shoulder/chest feel ok so as long as i warm up i should be ok.
> 
> have a great day peeps


Time to light the fire and do an hour Biglbs style cardio for me


----------



## 25434

Eyup moi dahhhhling...snow in October? Oh lawwwwwwd! No thanks.....

What is a turbo session cap'n? Or do you mean your spinning stuff? Have a good evening mucka...x


----------



## Rykard

i have an old mtb on a bike turbo trainer, a little like spinning but not fixed wheel, does me for 20-30 mins in the morning , much more and you get bored/run out of time


----------



## Rykard

I think i need to rethink my training days and what i'm doing on them. Chest has tightened up (to be expected 28 hrs after training) need to get my maths better. just got out of a nice hot bath - soaked back/shoulders

need to plan better - <duffus>


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> - <duffus>


You called? :laugh: errr? See wut I did there? Oh yeah, humour....I'm soooo on form tonight.... :lol:

Nothing like a lovely hot bath to ease your bod....luv it....


----------



## Rykard

well it's all gone a bit t1ts up, in work at 7:00 trying to redo stuff before I go on holiday next week :-(


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> well it's all gone a bit t1ts up, in work at 7:00 trying to redo stuff before I go on holiday next week :-(


ah! life so gets in the way at times !


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> ah! life so gets in the way at times !


tell me about it...


----------



## Rykard

right 5 minute breather to do an update..

today back session upped the sets to 4 from 3

lat pulldowns 2xWU 4xWKx12

one arm row 3x12

seated row 4x12

face pulls 4x12

standing pullovers? 3x12

back extensions 4x12

that was me done

went for a quick wander round town at lunch (lower back/hams) aching...

food

breakfast - granola

lunch - corned beef sandwich, pastrami sandwich

dinner - fish/pots/peas

was hoping to wind down a little this week, but there is little chance of that at the moment..

tomorrow I will do another session on the bike (20-30 mins)

weekend / next week - no idea yet, we're off from work but have a load of stuff to do around the house esp. finish putting the kitchen back together now all the building work is finished..

have a great day

catch you later


----------



## Rykard

cardio done

12 mins @ 70% exertion

20 mins @ 80-85% exertion

dripping now lol, will try to get a core session in at lunch, but as it's my last day for a week this may prove difficult

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

quick leg session done

squats wu bar.10 10.10

wk 20.10 30.10x4 will up the weight next week

RDL - 20.10x3 got an extra set in this week before the back gave way.feeling it now in the quads, glutes, hams and lower back (erectors?)

just chugging a protein shake then to watch some telly. we've pretty much finished rebuilding the kitchen now yay!!!!

hopefully a relaxing week off next week.


----------



## Greshie

That must be about the longest kitchen refit in history ............ hope it's all worth while!


----------



## Rykard

lol, it started off as being the shortest, we had planned every thing, got as much sorted as we could for the work to start, then everything that could go wrong did ???


----------



## Northern Lass

Nice little leg workout... bet your glad about having a week off


----------



## Rykard

yep, work has been pretty intense for the last few weeks.


----------



## Rykard

fasted cardio done - 30 mins on the turbo, next goona shower then wander over to Stamford for the day.. hopefully playing badders tonight

have a great day


----------



## Beklet

Sounds like my bathroom...took a week off, earmarked 3 daysd to redecorate..a month later and the tiling isn't finished, only one coat of paint on, ceiling not painted, wallpaper not hung and Bob has *just* bought the pipes for the shower..... :lol:


----------



## Rykard

feel for you beklet

well got to badders tonight managed to play a couple of games and came away, first was easy and we won, second game was a little tougher , we lost by 5 i think in the end but i was getting tired and frustrated so decided to call it a day. got home and have a slight groin strain and tightening in the neck/shoulder. bath eased the groin but not so much the neck. got a massage with a sports therapist in the morning so hopefully that will be good. Plan to play 3 games next week, if i'm fit lol


----------



## Rykard

had a sports massage this morning, was painful whilst being massaged,afterwards felt pretty good, but starting to feel it now. was told i would feel well beat up tomorrow but Friday would be good. It was strange how the pain and tightness wasn't where my injury(s) were ...


----------



## 25434

Hey rykard...that's called referred pain...I used to find that with my clients too, the body compensates for injuries in other areas at times...getting those knots ironed out could be quite painful at times....hee heee....for them! Not me, lol. Take care cap'n...


----------



## Beklet

Yep...all my calf and ankle pain down to dodgy hips lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Hey rykard...that's called *referred pain*...I used to find that with my clients too, the body compensates for injuries in other areas at times...*getting those knots ironed out could be quite painful at times*....hee heee....for them! Not me, lol. Take care cap'n...


I can testify to that :crying:


----------



## Rykard

** update **

played last night, managed 3 games that were all harder than i wanted. Neck tightened up but shoulder seemed fine. seeing the physio later this afternoon so need to get my list of questions for her.

got home last night and managed to leave a small part of my plastic bag in the frozen bolognese :-( then had the takeaway call me back to check my order as I'd only ordered 1 burger not 2 (oh is ill) - methinks we have too many takeaways..

was planning a session this morning but forgot i had to park offsite to got to the hospital, probably a good thing really. will get a session in tomorrow morning - not sure what yet, that will depend on what doesn't ache in the morning lol

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Ullo cap'n....lolling at the take away thing...heehee....good that you tried a session to see how you went though hey? Hope all goes well at the physio today...xx


----------



## Rykard

morning folks..

physio was weird, I am not entirely sure what occurred...

the shoulder is 'ok' there is no pain or restricted movement - so i think i have been signed off from the physio for that one, but she agreed that it was more likely that my neck/traps were the issue and spent 1/2hr working on these. She did say however that I shouldn't have surgery on the shoulder.

So i go back to the consultant in Nov and tell him that as i said right at the beginning that the problem is my neck/traps and see what they say.

I didn't have any adverse affects from tuesday night so am going to try again tonight... other than that the physio said get back in to everything as soon as i could obviously not doing any heavy trap work , work up slowly on the deads.. so we'll see how we go.

I don't know what routine to start looking at as it is more conditioning & a little strengthing/stabilising I want to do - so the usual 5x5 /531 I don't think will be suitable but i guess a bit of research/advice on here will see me good.

have a great day folks (even if it does rain lol)


----------



## Rykard

played last night, got too competitive, one guy has to win, so wasn't the 'training' session I wanted. so we'll knock that on the head for a few weeks until i am fully fit. got no real after effects in the shoudlers or neck yet - but then it's normally 36 hours for doms to take effect. legs/ankles/groin/hips ache though :-(

plan to go to the gym at lunch and do something, not sure what yet see how i feel... might jst be a warm up and some stretching or core. If i am in a fit state plan to go to the warehouse over the weekend for a leg session as they are sooooooooooooooooooooo weak atm..

have a great day folks. l8rs


----------



## Rykard

core done.

wood choppers

Hi to Lo, Lo to Hi, Middle 3 sets of twelve on each arm.. think i might regret it tomorrow lol.

lunch done..

pastrami sandwiches, apple

dinner - grilled pork chops, sauted cabbage, braised carrots and pots...


----------



## Rykard

core done.

wood choppers

Hi to Lo, Lo to Hi, Middle 3 sets of twelve on each arm.. think i might regret it tomorrow lol.

lunch done..

pastrami sandwiches, apple

dinner - grilled pork chops, sauted cabbage, braised carrots and pots...


----------



## Beklet

Never sure about physios. They're a bit hit and miss I find. Found an awesome one, but had to deal with a couple of rubbish ones first :sad:


----------



## Rykard

leg session today at the warehouse.

squats

3 wu .10

3 wk 40k.10

Leg press - couldn't get comfortable on it so did 3 sets 40k 60k and 70k for 10 was definitely feeling in my glutes towards the end

RDL - 30k.10 x 2 30k.7 - failed on the last grip and back at the same time.

plan to do a bit of cardio tomorrow am, then tues am or lunch warm up the some stretching , badders tues night for a full session. wed - not sure yet as it will depend on how i feel after the badders session and i have a sports massage at 18:15

after that nothing planned yet. go by how i feel etc.

catch u later


----------



## 25434

Hey there cap'n...on the leg press, was it the seat that needed adjusting? If I don't have my seat firmly down it hurts me, does yours have an adjustment? Good going though, and enjoy the massage....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Hey there cap'n...on the leg press, was it the seat that needed adjusting? If I don't have my seat firmly down it hurts me, does yours have an adjustment? Good going though, and enjoy the massage....


not sure, i adjusted the seat which made it a bit more comfortable. It is made to take 1400kg so is bespoke and I am an odd shape and tight atm, but i'll persevere with it. The massage won't be enjoyable (it's a sports massage) it was quite painful last time but it seems to have worked...


----------



## Rykard

hammies screaming so not done any bike cardio yet, planned for later..


----------



## Rykard

badders tonight for 1 1/2 hours !!! pretty much played for most of it. I AM EXHAUSTED !!!!!!!!!!! shoulder/neck don't feel too bad. ankles, knees and back ache though...

'luckily' I am seeing the sports therapist tomorrow night for a sports massage.. so i will be in bits by Friday lol

laters


----------



## 25434

Pheweeeeeeeee...one and a half hours? Doh! I know I couldn't do that....dat dere be a Lorra Lorra running around....can't wait for tomorrow's report!

"No training today due to not being able to get out of bed. Legs have died, can't move arms" luv rykkers.......:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Pheweeeeeeeee...one and a half hours? Doh! I know I couldn't do that....dat dere be a Lorra Lorra running around....can't wait for tomorrow's report!
> 
> "No training today due to not being able to get out of bed. Legs have died, can't move arms" luv rykkers.......:laugh:


yep pretty much lol...

rolled out of bed, ouch, stuck typing on the tablet on the floor... help!!


----------



## Rykard

I'm alive !!!!!!!!!!!!

can't believe how well i feel this morning.. shoulders/neck ache a little but nothing worse than having slept funny. Ankles are a bit sore but other than that a little achey but OK!!

just deciding whether to go to the gym to do a bit of stretching or grab some food and eat.. starting to lean towards eat as my job has just crashed at work so i've got to do it again :-(

have a great day folks


----------



## 25434

Good going Cap'n....we have movement...hahahaha.....


----------



## Rykard

mmm earlier post gone missing ????

session last night went great, ST is extremely pleased with my progress, ranked up there with the best she's ever seen .. yay..

booked in for a leg session in a couple of weeks - glutton for punishment lol, don't think I can take a full body session yet...

had to top up the D3's coolant this morning before the oh went to work, damn it's cold out there today :-(

got into work and it's boiling in the office, air con has gone mental as it was really cold in there first thing so it's now working overtime to get the temp up

ran out of coffee, meant to mail myself as a reminder doh :-(

planning a core session at lunch

after to speaking to Jodie (ST) I think the early morning sessions at the warehouse are favourite as between 5 & 8 it's rammed and this would mess our eating up... so will try that over the next few days

breakfast - granola & youghurt

lunch - 2 chicken thighs and 8 sweet potato / chickpea pakoras

dinner - chicken/pots/peas

snacks - apples, soreen loaf

sorry for the rambling nature of the post

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

not happy - full of cold dripping and sneezing everywhere - did get the core session in at lunch though


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> not happy - full of cold dripping and sneezing everywhere - did get the core session in at lunch though


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Rykard

getting there, dosed up on vits last might, Jodie said the massage would flush it out, hot office didn't help either..

no training today, will see how i am over the weekend and try to get a session in ..


----------



## Rykard

was going ok until last night, I've been down with a cold since last week, was umming and arring about going as didn't really feel 100%. oh convinced me to go so went, legs felt heavy then literally tripped over my own feet and turned my ankle :-(

legs were too heavy and I got into a game with guys who were a lot fitter than me .. lesson learnt but a week or so off... gutted, not happy...

have a great day though folks


----------



## Keeks

Sometimes rest is best, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Rykard

I know, but i was just starting to get myself organised after the neck/shoulder issues.

** note to self ** go earlier, warm up better and make sure you're fit to play...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> I know, but i was just starting to get myself organised after the neck/shoulder issues.
> 
> ** note to self ** go earlier, warm up better and make sure you're fit to play...


as long as you learn that lesson then it was worth going through it right? and anyway, you were playing below par cos you had a cold right? AND it is good to play with people who are better cos they make you realise that you need to up your game a bit or change what you are doing.....so it prolly was good, but you just cant see that at the moment right?

Now moi dear lovely Rykkers.......the plan is.....rest, eat good food, keep hydrated, get a massage or three...then get back into training and get your mind on the ball right?

whoop whoooop Cap'n....we'll see you through it all....chin up bud...xxx


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> as long as you learn that lesson then it was worth going through it right? and anyway, you were playing below par cos you had a cold right? AND it is good to play with people who are better cos they make you realise that you need to up your game a bit or change what you are doing.....so it prolly was good, but you just cant see that at the moment right?
> 
> Now moi dear lovely Rykkers.......the plan is.....rest, eat good food, keep hydrated, get a massage or three...then get back into training and get your mind on the ball right?
> 
> whoop whoooop Cap'n....we'll see you through it all....chin up bud...xxx


thanks flubs, good advice. I will look into what exercises i can do to strength my ankles/legs in the planes I will be moving...

how you doing btw?


----------



## Rykard

argh!!! ran out of time for today's workout :-(

planned lunch but got dragged into stuff and got a 2 hr meeting at 2 :-(

guess it's going to be an early one tomorrow, one on Sunday and another early one tuesday...


----------



## Rykard

double arghh!!jst got back in from grabbing a sarnie and the meeting has been put back to 15:00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> thanks [Redacted], good advice. I will look into what exercises i can do to strength my ankles/legs in the planes I will be moving...
> 
> how you doing btw?


*I'm good thank Cap'n...x*



Rykard said:


> argh!!! ran out of time for today's workout :-(
> 
> planned lunch but got dragged into stuff and got a 2 hr meeting at 2 :-(
> 
> guess it's going to be an early one tomorrow, one on Sunday and another early one tuesday...





Rykard said:


> double arghh!!jst got back in from grabbing a sarnie and the meeting has been put back to 15:00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


uh oh! work stops play...don't worry Cap'n...you'll get back to it, I know you will....xx


----------



## Rykard

back done

lat pulldowns

2 wu 4 wk 12x2 8x2

seated rows

1 wu 4 wk 12x2 8x2

single arm db row

4 wk (got mixed up here may have missed a set so could have been 5 lol) 12x2 8x2

back extensions

4 wk 4x12

scapula work with a band for the shoudlers

5x20

chugged a vanilla protein shake - not entirely enamoured with the taste but I have about 3kg

so i guess i'll have to gwt it down me

not sure what's for lunch but tea is pulled pork again, had this the last 2 nights and loving it -

in the slow cooker for 8 hrs bit of paprika and cayenne on it with a can of coke poured in. With some

crusty bread and coleslaw with a little BBQ sauce.. great!!!

plans for the weekend

sat - in nottingham for some jewellry and a wrought Iron bird table

sun - legs at the warehouse

will then do chest on either Monday or Tuesday morning at the gym (see if I can get the timings to work)

sports massage(legs) on Wednesday

won't be playing badminton this week need to give my ankle time to recover. Will also look into what i can do to fix it.

have a great day folks


----------



## 25434

Now that! Sounds like a plan.....good going cap'n....I'm proud of ya...whoot whoot.....xx

Happy weekend bud....x

Pulled pork..phwoaaarrrrr...do you have a recipe for that? It sounds gawwwwwwguss......


----------



## Rykard

[quote=Flubs;4573131

Pulled pork..phwoaaarrrrr...do you have a recipe for that? It sounds gawwwwwwguss......


----------



## Rykard

anyways having sorted @Flubs ' food for the next week lol

not feeling too bad this morning slight ache but all good, need to watch the ankle though. no training planned today, though may just on the bike later see how i feel - don't want to aggravate the ankle.

have a geat day


----------



## 25434

Cheers cap'n.....too late to make it for Sunday but gonna do it Tuesday.....ya know after I've eaten the Sunday left overs on Monday!...hurrr hurrr....it's all in the planning......


----------



## Rykard

legs done @the warehouse

squats

leg press

standing calf raise - shoulders are a bit of a mess ;-(

rdl

tried hypers but couldn't get comfortable too much pressure on the knees??

lunges - too much ankle pain still

chugged a protein shake and all done. totally exhausted and dripping from head to toe

showered now trying to figure out what to eat...

have a great rest of sunday


----------



## 25434

Nice one cap'n....what do you mean by pressure on the knees on the hypers....do you mean the lying down ones where you lean over a bar and come up and down with your hands behind your neck? How does that work your knees? Or do you mean something else entirely? I'm a bit confuddled moi luv?


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Nice one cap'n....what do you mean by pressure on the knees on the hypers....do you mean the lying down ones where you lean over a bar and come up and down with your hands behind your neck? How does that work your knees? Or do you mean something else entirely? I'm a bit confuddled moi luv?


thats the one.. you rest your thighs on one and 'hook' your heels under another , but or some reason there was a lot of bad pressure on my knees - like they were bending the wrong way - probably cos I'm so heavy :-(


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> thats the one.. you rest your thighs on one and 'hook' your heels under another , but or some reason there was a lot of bad pressure on my knees - like they were bending the wrong way - probably cos I'm so heavy :-(


but..you're going to get lighter aintchya? and even if you are heavy..you're still a fab blokey...so shurrrup!......


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> but..you're going to get lighter aintchya? and even if you are heavy..you're still a fab blokey...so shurrrup!......


I am if I stay fit


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> I am if I stay fit


AND. YOU. WILL.

won't you? repeat after auntie [Redacted]....yes I will.....yes I will.....yes I will....xx


----------



## Rykard

yes I will.....yes I will.....yes I will.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> yes I will.....yes I will.....yes I will.


:laugh: :thumb:

Morning Cap'n...have a good 'un....


----------



## Rykard

you too flubs (and everyone else)

planning to so a rower session at lunch (20 mins)


----------



## Rykard

forgot I had a training session this afternoon, may not get the rower session in :-( not sure whether doubling up tomorrow will be a good idea though..

chest(push) early in the morning then cardio at lunch? I'm not playing tomorrow night so might be able to do it, will be a zombie in the afternoon though lol

got a sports massage session on my legs on wednesday so will have that as my rest day, and look at back(pull) on Thursday..

ah all good plans and all that..


----------



## BestBefore1989

resistance and cardio on the same day wont kill you mate, it may even make you stronger

................

see what I did there?

OMG - I think flubs is rubbing off on me :w00t: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> resistance and cardio on the same day wont kill you mate, it may even make you stronger
> 
> ................
> 
> see what I did there?
> 
> OMG - I think flubs is rubbing off on me :w00t: :lol: :thumb:


yep - you asked directions for the naughty step lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> yep - you asked directions for the naughty step lol


:sad:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> resistance and cardio on the same day wont kill you mate, it may even make you stronger
> 
> ................
> 
> see what I did there?
> 
> OMG - I think [Redacted] is rubbing off on me :w00t: :lol: :thumb:


hee heee...yuss...I have that effect on everyone...eventually...[Redacted] by stealth......:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Tuesday Back session Start 7:30 Finish 8:05

Shoulder warm up with the band.

Seated Row - 5x8 - felt better leaning back a little stops me shrugging

Single arm DB row 5x8 - upped the weight from last time, grip is the limiting factor on these atm esp. left hand.

finished off with pull downs - 5 x 8 - again grip limited.. will have to work on that.

didn't reallty feel it today, there was no atmosphere in the gym and there were a few 'know it alls' doing things sooo wrong it was distracting..

thinking of what exercises I need to do for back to get a good overall workout..

Deadlifts - need to be careful with my shoulder atm but could go for more reps

Bent over rows

Pulldowns

is there anything else I really need to do?

If i could knock these out in 1/2 hr or so I could make it work at the warehouse in the morning..


----------



## Rykard

owch

Leg massage tonight never felt pain like that before


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

push session done. Was a little circumspect as with the chest/shoulder.. aiming for 8-12 reps upping the weight when target

reps reached

Shoulder warm up exercises with the band

Chest

Incline DB Press

wu x 2

wk x 5 aiming for 8-12 reps on these started on 14k for the first 4 set and did 16k on the last set for 12.

Got a little tightness in my forearms (lactic?) but all ok. will aim for the 12 reps on all then up the weight

Incline Flyes

3 sets at 10k quite light but kept the movement steady (10 reps)

Standing one arm DB cable press

3 sets of 12 use these to finish off with , they also work the core.

Shoulders

Standing DB press

8.10 10.10 10.10 - felt ok nice pump afterwards.

planning to do some cardio tomorrow, then legs again on Sunday as I'm out at Newmarket on Saturday with OH & MIL.

in other news...

had another sports massage session last nightm, this time on my legs... OMG I have never felt pain like it.. IT Bands and calves

were really tight, feel a lot better this morning (even if my calves are sore :-( )

anyways the sun is shining for now, so have a great day folks.


----------



## Rykard

morning all, decided to go fora rest day today/tomorrow. didn't have a good night and am out all day tomorrow.

shoulder/chest felt a little iffy yesterday afternoon but doesn't feel too bad today, so the rest is probably good.

plan to do legs on Sunday then back on Tues/Weds basic compounds - squats / deads & bent over rows... good form and 8-12 reps to start - progressing to 15 or 20 over the sessions.. to work strength/endurance

food wise - i've started eating rice and chicken at lunch, don't feel as bloated (though last night wasn't too good) - Unc bens boil in the bag + a couple of chicken thighs, seems to be ok for now. there are 15? different flavours of rice so it isn't boring yet .

weathers ok atm but I don't fancy the clocks going back on Sunday it's a sign winters coming.

catch you later folks


----------



## Rykard

legs today at the warehouse

kept it fairly simple

squats 4 wu sets

work sets 50.10 x 5 upped the reps from 8 last time - next time will be 12 reps, then up the weight

sldl 4 sets of 10 @20k by this point I am pretty whacked, didn't realise i was sooo out of shape

sidled over to the calf raise 4 sets of 12 bring careful with my left ankle

finished off with some lunge twists - static lunges with a twist of the body - 3 sets on each leg.

DONE !! took about 1hr 15 - squats too 40 mins was longer than i was expecting will need to up the pace a bit.. didn't feel esp. energetic though

chugged a shake and came home to watch the tigers get beaten :-(

starting to feel a little tired now though - off to prep dinner

thanks for reading


----------



## Rykard

not the best day today :-(

feeling not too bad after a pretty good leg session yesterday, slept ok last night.

raining pretty heavily here with a few floods around..

sunroof is leaking again, think this needs sorting properly now and I've forgotten my breakfast (porridge) it's at homie on the counter top :-(

no training today, shopping later.

food

breakfast - breakfast bar

lunch - chicken and rice (quite enjoying this tbh)

dinner - not sure yet, will depend on how shooping goes and the traffic etc..

tomorrow - not sure on training yet, was planning a back session (deads & bent over row) then badminton in the evening, but if he weather is still iffy

the training may have to wait until Wednesday as the offsite carparks tend to flood..

anyways I'm orf for now

have fun and stay safe out there...


----------



## Rykard

back done, ended up at the gym.

shoulder mobility exercises

lat pull downs

wu 2

wk 4 x 10 reps

seated row

wk 4 x 10 reps

one arm DB row

wk 4 x 10 reps

back exensions

wk 4 x 12 reps

shoulder mobility exercises

will up the reps by 2 next time if I do these exercises.

Need to get my self organised to hit the warehouse, where back day will be deads and bent over rows..

planned weekend sessions at the warehouswe are off as it is closed for the weekend.. will need to evaluate that later in the week.

todays' food

breakfast - cocopops

lunch - rice and chicken

dinner - casserole chicken & pots (slow cooked chicken thighs with onions, mushrooms and chopped toms, with a little spice thrown in)

snacks - apple, mango & breakfast bar.

not sure if I am playing tonight, see how my legs/back/ankles feel later, starting to think maybe get some strength and lose a bit

of weight before I start playing again..

anyways have a great day


----------



## Rykard

No training this morning, had the continental field engineer out to look at the tyres on the D3. They were fine just a trait of the tyre. So didn't have the time to train.

I was having a brief look at stronglifts 5x5 anyone have any passing comments? I think if I am going to work out heavy in the mornings at the warehouse, then the workout can't be any more than 45 mins.. so I am thinking that the ppl may have too many exercises in it.. but then have i kinda swayed away from what it should be?

Push - DB press / OHP?

Pull - deads + ?

Legs - Squats / RDL

would this be enough? I can do the core stuff at the gym with cardio if needed.

your thoughts?


----------



## Rykard

tip of the day: Don't trap your finger between your office chair and your desk.. it hurts rather a lot..


----------



## Rykard

morning - overslept, then had a browser issue so missed this mornings session.

finger not too bad, going to be interesting to see how it goes doing push - chest/shoulders (hopefully at lunch)

breakfast - cold mushroom omelette type thing with a drizzle of bbq sauce mmm...

lunch - chicken & rice

dinner - pork chop, kale, leeks, pots

snacks - breakfast bar and apple

weather not too bad currently dry..

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

decided to stick with ppl (5x5) as getting the machine or racks to do stronglifts would be a pita..

so...

PUSH done..

incline DB press wu 3x10 wk 5x5

standing DB shoulder press wk 5x5

seated machine dips wk 5x5

shoulder mobility

shoulder bridge? core exercise

weights aren't up yet started quite light, will up next session. probably going to so a back session at home over the weekend.

chugged a shake and just finishing some cocpops.

lunch - burrito?

dinner - pork/veg/pots (ended up having eggs/bacon/toms last night great  )

have a great day / weekend - and if you're off to fireworks stay safe


----------



## 25434

Hey there cap'n...good few sessions there...and ouch on the finger! Have a great weekend......

But....but.....cold omelette? Bleurrrrrrgghhhh......


----------



## Rykard

Pull done

deads wu x 3 wk 5x5

bent over row - wu x 2 wk 5x5 - didn't really feel these might try yates rows with an ez bar

curls - KB 5x5 - need to sort out either DBs or ez bar


----------



## Rykard

head feeling 'wooly' today, felt strange yesterday afternoon too.

Tried to ride the bike yesterday afternoon but my ankle starting playing up again???

dinner was pulled pork again, tested nice on the way in but had indigestion in the night...

I am going to try to get to a cardio session at lunch if my head clears a bit, but we'll see how it goes.

weather is pretty mice atm blue sky and sun??? was a bit chilly this morning though

anyways have a great day. @Flubs - good luck


----------



## Rykard

Push done, was planning legs but thought better of it as I wa to play tonight (see if the ankle holds up)

Will try and do legs on Friday am at the warehouse, see hopw the timings go...

I thought i was going to struggle to get a bench but one came free (karma lol)..

Incline DB press wu 3 sets ascending weight decreasing reps .10 .8 .6

wk 20k 4x5 1x8 increased 2kg from last time will up next time too. Taking it easy felt good no pulls or strains

Standing DB Press

wk 14kg 5x5 - again felt good no strains or twinges

Seated Dips

wk 54kg 5x5 - thibnk I will replace this with seated french press

not sure how the next couple of days are going to pan out, dropping the car off for MOT tomorrow and got hospital on Thursday

seeing the consultant about my shoulder. probably going to get discharged as I think it's my neck not shoulder so not sure whether

i'll end up in the system again... so don't want to take the mick with time off.. so may bnot get time for a session - deffo not legs

food

pwo shake

breakie - cocopops

lunch - 2 chicken thighs and rice / yoghurt

dinner - pulled pork left overs

snacks - breakfast bar and apple

anyways th th that's all folks.. have a nice day


----------



## bluejoanna

Just whizzing in to say hiya.... Looks like the docs cannot decide what part of your anatomy is giving you gyp - bugger! Hope you get it sorted soon my friend.

x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Just whizzing in to say hiya.... Looks like the docs cannot decide what part of your anatomy is giving you gyp - bugger! Hope you get it sorted soon my friend.
> 
> x


 @bluejoanna - how's the pub coming along?


----------



## bluejoanna

Wine bar darling!!! It is opening on 18th November. To say I am bricking it is a complete understatement!! x


----------



## Rykard

bluejoanna said:


> Wine bar darling!!! It is opening on 18th November. To say I am bricking it is a complete understatement!! x


accept my humblest apologies..

it will be great


----------



## Rykard

I am toast - played tonight, everything has pretty much held up, shoulder, neck, ankle and foot. Had a couple of really hard games and survived just... I really need to work on my leg strength and conditioning... but we're getting there....


----------



## Rykard

shoulders a bit achy this morning , was ok first thing but starting to tighten up a bit, may nip down boots and get some rub for it later.. other than that legs ache but everything else seems ok.

no training today or tomorrow - dropping the car off for mot/service tonight and hospital tomorrow.. so we'll see what we are like friday lol

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

well seen the consultant, he's happy to 'sign me off' I have an open appt. for 6 months, if i get any reoccurrance to call them direct.

so we'll see how it goes. other than that everything is still holding together..

hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Rykard

quick back session this morning.

shoulder stability

pull downs 5x5

seated row 5x5

shoulder stability

too many no marks hogging the machines..

planning a squat/deadlift session tomorrow

bit of a messy day as have no car and my folks dropped me off at work at 7:00 forgot water/protein couldn't get in to work as no-one had turned up - so day started well...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> quick back session this morning.
> 
> shoulder stability
> 
> pull downs 5x5
> 
> seated row 5x5
> 
> shoulder stability
> 
> too many no marks hogging the machines..
> 
> planning a squat/deadlift session tomorrow
> 
> bit of a messy day as have no car and my folks dropped me off at work at 7:00 forgot water/protein couldn't get in to work as no-one had turned up - so day started well...


at least you got your workout in so not all bad


----------



## Rykard

legs done

squats 3 wu 5x5 wk @60k - 2nd set felt heavy but everything else ok.

deads 5x5 @40/45k - getting back into these - felt ok will up next time

leg press 4 x 10 @ 120 - quads pretty toast at the end of these

standing calf raises 4 x 12 - will up weight again

was struggling to get the glutes to engage - nee to look for other exercises i think

glute machine - 3x12 - still couldn't feel the glutes???

finished off with farmers walk - grabbed em and walked 4 lengths will go for 6 next time and when i get to 8 will up the weight a bit..


----------



## Rykard

started to feel rough again before lunch, felt better after eating. think I need to review what i am eating as i don't think i'm getting enough (of the right food?)


----------



## Rykard

been a few days, ankle flared up again so needed to rest that and had some funny dizzy spells ??

got back to business this morning though

Legs

squats 3 wu 5x5 wk @62.5k - felt strong

deads 5x5 @45k - felt good - supersetted these with the calf raises

leg press 4 x 12 @ 130 - felt strong

standing calf raises 4 x 12 @ 88 - supersetted with the deads

finished off with farmers walk - grabbed em and walked 6 lengths will go for 8 next time

not sure when the next leg session will be as I'm off to york for a week next sat..

will stick a back and chest session in next week..

have a great one folks


----------



## 25434

Nice session there cap'n.....xx have a good week..


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Nice session there cap'n.....xx have a good week..


You too @Flubs. Hope you're ok


----------



## Rykard

felt really iffy the last couple of mornings, like a cross between starving hungry and wanting to chuck up??, I really need to get a handle on my food intake i think. Booked in with the nurse dec 17th for a full 'mot' + bloods etc..

got badders tonight - unsure of whether to go or not but my ankle doesn't feel too bad. Planning a lunch push session hopefully with a back session on Friday morning ...

have a great day


----------



## 25434

hee hee Cap'n....I was skim reading and I thought you posted "I got bladdered" instead of I've got badders...I was thinking...berluddie hell! on a Tuesday? a school night? hahahaha....don't push your ankle luck mister....you gotta be able to carry all the shopping bags now it's getting towards xmas....hurrrrr hurrrrr...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> hee hee Cap'n....I was skim reading and I thought you posted "I got bladdered" instead of I've got badders...I was thinking...berluddie hell! on a Tuesday? a school night? hahahaha....don't push your ankle luck mister....you gotta be able to carry all the shopping bags now it's getting towards xmas....hurrrrr hurrrrr...


lol after my day (inc yesterday) at work bladdered might have been better, had it not been for the antibiotics....

kinda survived tonight going to be really sore / achy in the morning - wish I wasn't so competitive.

breakie - porridge + handful of sultanas and cranberries

lunch - 2 chicken thighs and 250g rice

dinner - jacket spud, beans and a bit of cheese

hopefully get push done in the morning

catch u later folks


----------



## Rykard

morning folks,

woke up feelign not too bad after last nights' exertions, had a reasonable time but woefully out of practise.

was a little late, but having missed a few chances this week through working early, through lunch and late I thought s0d it.

Push session

Shoulder mobility work

Incline DB press - 3 warm up sets and 5 work sets 5x5 @ 22 (up 2 from the previosu session)

Standing shoulder press - 5x5 @ 14k (stayed with 14k as shoulder is a little tight from last night)

French press - 4x10 with 14k - will up this next time - shoulders quite tight need to work on flexibility.

protein shake

food

Breakie - porridge

Lunch - tuna mayo rolls

Dinner - pulled pork cobs

snacks

apples, breakfast bar

have plenty of water today too.

Planning on a good pull session on Friday before the week of in Yorkshire.

have a great day folks


----------



## Rykard

anyone know the winning lottery numbers for the next couple of draws :crying: ?


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> anyone know the winning lottery numbers for the next couple of draws :crying: ?


Pm'd you need 50% though of any winnings:whistling:


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Pm'd you need 50% though of any winnings:whistling:


that would of the oh's winnings :crying: I'll still be left with nothing....


----------



## Rykard

finally got 2 mins - work is not the best atm...

first morning Pull session at the warehouse.

didn't start too well, wasn't open on time so I was mindful of the clock.

It was freezing in there...

Deads wu x 3

work 50k x 5 x 5

Bent Over Rows

work 20k x 5 x 5

Hammer Curls

7.5k 10 x 4

was a bit of a feeler session, deads felt pretty good, will go heavier next time. BOR - will also go heavier, was conscious

of not tweaking my back by going too heavy. Hammer curls, biceps torched by this point, will try to increase the weight next time.

proved I can work out and get to work just about on time, so it's a goer... off on hols for a week now, so will take my bands with me and

try to get a bit of walking and some band work in. Will be on a tab so will dip in and out occasionally..

have a great weekend and next week.


----------



## Rykard

good morning folks,

update time.

neck and shoulders are sooo much better after the sports massages, wish I had got these 12 months ago.

I am back to training, not 100% yet due to work and family commitments but getting there, last 2 weeks I've managed ppl

twice so that is an improvement. I'm doing my shoulder warm up / mobilisation routine before every workout and so far no probs.

Sticking with the basics -

Pull - deads/bent over row/DB Hammer curl

Push - Inclne DB press/DB Shoulder press/French press

Legs - Squats / Calf Raises / RDL/SLDL

Badders is coming back slowly but the fitness is the issue. Ordered a suspension system couple of days ago so I can really blast my core

on 'non-training' days.

Christmas is pretty much planned and sorted, couple of pressies haven't arrived yet so will need to buy a couple of things in the new year

Visits are sorted - in laws Xmas morning, my folks for dinner & tea, Boxing day everyone over to ours for a nice( hopefully) rogan josh

I hope you all have a great christmas and new year, and hope that 2014 is better for you than 2013 was.

thanks for reading, following and contributing - next year onward and upwards.

Rich


----------



## Keeks

Merry xmas, have a good one. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Merry xmas, have a good one. :thumbup1:


you too, sounds like you need a bit of a rest, though shopping at 5:30 is hardly a rest even if it relatively stress free lol


----------



## Greshie

Have a great Christmas! Good to see you getting back into training:thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

cheers Gresh, holiday in Nov didn't help neither did tweaking the ankle again, but I've got to the warehouse a couple of times before work and that seems to work quite well (push & pull) leaving legs for the weekend at the mo as two 'hard' sessions before work will kill me lol.

have a good one yourself..


----------



## 25434

Hello cap'n...  . How lovely to see you. Thought you had left us, so glad I didn't. Have a really lovely Xmas with your family and I wish you plenty of big hugs and thank you's for your support in the last year. Take care mister. Xx


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Hello cap'n...  . How lovely to see you. Thought you had left us, so glad I didn't. Have a really lovely Xmas with your family and I wish you plenty of big hugs and thank you's for your support in the last year. Take care mister. Xx


Back at you there, it wasn't till I saw a couple of your post yesterday that I knew you well still around, I saw you close your journal. How are you, how's the foot?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Back at you there, it wasn't till I saw a couple of your post yesterday that I knew you well still around, I saw you close your journal. How are you, how's the foot?


I'm well, thank you cap'n....couple of things gittin' me darrrrn at the mo, but ya know, that's life......as for my foot...seen every doctor known to man and now waiting to see specialist foot surgeon in January. Can't wear heels at all....fook ! Gulp! Destined to be an utter short **** forever! Lol......I'm praying I can worship at the alter of pretty high heeled shoes at some point.......or......or.......urrrmm....I may become my gran! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! Hahaha...hey bud...have alive.y day..c


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> I'm well, thank you cap'n....couple of things gittin' me darrrrn at the mo, but ya know, that's life......as for my foot...seen every doctor known to man and now waiting to see specialist foot surgeon in January. Can't wear heels at all....fook ! Gulp! Destined to be an utter short **** forever! Lol......I'm praying I can worship at the alter of pretty high heeled shoes at some point.......or......or.......urrrmm....I may become my gran! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! Hahaha...hey bud...have alive.y day..c


hope you're back in heels soon

congrats? on the gran bit


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> hope you're back in heels soon
> 
> congrats? on the gran bit


lol wut?...hurrr hurrr.....not becoming a gran! I meant wearing flat shoes cos of my foot.......:laugh: guffaawwwwww....  . Ya know granny shoes....and crimpolene trousers.....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> lol wut?...hurrr hurrr.....not becoming a gran! I meant wearing flat shoes cos of my foot.......:laugh: guffaawwwwww....  . Ya know granny shoes....and crimpolene trousers.....


You could wear wedges ....... ?


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> lol wut?...hurrr hurrr.....not becoming a gran! I meant wearing flat shoes cos of my foot.......:laugh: guffaawwwwww....  . Ya know granny shoes....and crimpolene trousers.....


oops me on the naughty step and off santas list ...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> oops me on the naughty step and off santas list ...


:laugh:....easy mistake to make........

Feckinnumbnutimsooooogonnakillyouifievermeetyou......:laugh:

Not really.....

Oh yes I am!......

Not really........x have a brilliant day cap'n....


----------



## Tassotti

Merry Christmas Rykard


----------



## Rykard

Merry christmas everyone have a great day

Bacon & mushroom sarnie done, now shower and off to in laws, then back for a nice dinner round my folks.


----------



## Rykard

well today has been pretty crap, had parents and in law around for lunch, oh said it'd be nice to play some xmas music. Tried to rip a cd to my pc but media player wasn't having it so i tried to download a free ripper and inadvertantly installed some malware :-(, that was at 12:00 ish still trying to remove it now.. think I'm almost there but soo fooooooked off it's untrue...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> well today has been pretty crap, had parents and in law around for lunch, oh said it'd be nice to play some xmas music. Tried to rip a cd to my pc but media player wasn't having it so i tried to download a free ripper and inadvertantly installed some malware :-(, that was at 12:00 ish still trying to remove it now.. think I'm almost there but soo fooooooked off it's untrue...


Oh dear! poor you...sound a bit eek! hope you can get it started again...I've been down on the coast walking around in the sun getting fresh air....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Oh dear! poor you...sound a bit eek! hope you can get it started again...I've been down on the coast walking around in the sun getting fresh air....


Sounds like a nice day.may try a walk tomorrow


----------



## Rykard

pull session done,

deads up to 60k 5x5 now - taking it slow grip and core the limiting factors atm

bent over rows - 30k 5x5

pull downs - 42 x 8 49 x 8 x 2

hammer curls 12.5 x 8 x 4

shrugs 40kg x 8 x 3

starting to feel like someone who wants to get strong again, just need to take it slow and steady.. push tomorrow? legs on Monday?

have a great day folks.


----------



## Rykard

Push done this morning gym was freezing.

Incline db press struggled to get the dbs in position to press need to look at that. Got 5x5 with 25k

Flat flyes 10kx8 x 3

Db Shoulder press tried 17.5 but got a pain in my left shoulder so dropped down to15k for the last sets

Rope pushdowns were then done with some standing cable press go finish

Day off tomorrow,back on tuesday for legs


----------



## 25434

Happy new year cap'n. Hope you had a lovely time with your family and wishing you everything good for the coming year....have anugg...(((((((0)))))))).  x


----------



## Rykard

Happy new year folks. Hope you have a happy and healthy 2014

my resolution - more consistency


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Happy new year cap'n. Hope you had a lovely time with your family and wishing you everything good for the coming year....have anugg...(((((((0)))))))).  x


and to you too @Flubs - I hope 2014 is better for you than 2013 xx


----------



## Rykard

legs done

squats - 5x5 @ 70k - slowly getting there, need to work on my core a lot more.

calf raises - 4 x 12 @ 106

rdl - 4x10 @ 25k will be upping to 30k next time. only got 5 on the last set previously so was pleased to breeze 4x1 @25

was going to finish off with lunges, but I could barely stand up, lower back gone lol

still raining here, a few floods around :-( and back to work tomorrow - that will hurt a lot lol.

catch you later folks.


----------



## Greshie

Happy New Year Ryk .... been a wet day here too ! and I'm working tomorrow too though only bnak holiday hours here in Scotland!


----------



## Rykard

rest day today, maybe a bit of core later. Good job rolling out of bed at 5:30 to get ready for work is not ideal after a few days off lol, made even worse by the oh having today and tomorrow off too...

think i will try a chest session tomorrow morning, see how we go.. at least i will be awake lol.

have a nice day.


----------



## Enjoy1

Hello Ryks happy new year...

x


----------



## biglbs

Happy new year buddy


----------



## Rykard

Bad stomach cramps in the night , so not training today, looks like it might be a couple of

weekend sessions - if i can get that by the oh lol.

restricting food intake till later, just green tea and water atm, may have a breakfast bar and/or apple for lunch

and a simple bolognese for tea. Think I got dehydrated yesterday and that gummed me up :-(, hopefully now i'm back

at work the normal routine will be resumed..

have a good day folks.


----------



## Rykard

push done at thegym

Shoulder Mob

Incline DB press

DB Shoulder press

rope press down

shoulder mob

now for next weeks shopping, i think leg day is easier lol, at least it's stopped raining for a bit

have a good one


----------



## 25434

oooorrrrrroighty  you ok capn?


----------



## Rykard

Hey flubs, I'm not too bad,pull session tomorrow am.you ?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Hey [Redacted], I'm not too bad,pull session tomorrow am.you ?


yes, fine thanks...raining like a rainy thing where I am today, bleurrrrrrrgggghhh...my poor car nearly disappeared under some of the lakes spread across the roads...very scary...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> yes, fine thanks...raining like a rainy thing where I am today, bleurrrrrrrgggghhh...my poor car nearly disappeared under some of the lakes spread across the roads...very scary...


Drier her today , supposedly going to stay dry for a few days. At least we haven't got the cold from the states, -38 c at midday mg:


----------



## 25434

Moaning? I mean morning...hurrrr hurrrr....have a good day Cap'n....


----------



## Rykard

Morning all - pull session at the warehouse this morning - was pushed for time

deads -

wu 20x8 30x5 40x3 50x3 - too many reps? didn't feel strong

wk 60x5 62.5x5 62.5x5 62.5x5 62.5x5

Bent over rows 30x5 32.5x5 32.5x5 32.5x5 32.5x5

Hammer DB curls 10x5 12.5x5 15x5 15x5 15x5

quick tidy up and shake, dropped my parking money doh and off to work

traffic was awful so end up late as i had to park offsite and walk in

starting to feel it a bit now - back / upper shoulders feel really warm think I may

have to give badders tonight a miss lol.

food wise tryign to eat a bit cleaner again..

breakfast will be 2/3 crumpets after a coffee

lunch - big tub of salad - will be cookign some chicken to go in it tonight

dinner - homemade sw sweet and sour pork with noodles.

snacks - apple , breakfast bar and a mince pir (just a few left overs left lol)

have a great day folks and stay safe if it's a little rough.


----------



## 25434

CRUMPETS!!!!!!! I lurrrrrrrve 'em....with oodles or real butter....sigh.....double sigh.......you teaser you!.. 

Morning rickeeee rickeeee rykers....training today? have a good 'un....


----------



## Rykard

morning all, badders tonight and a quick bit of core tonight. legs/chest at the weekend.. maybe chest tomorrow depending on how i feel in the morning.

raining again :-(

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

quite sore after badders last night, left ankle and shoulder girdle?, so no workout this morning, will do a couple over the weekend - if fit

breakfast

coffee & 'ommlette' - red onion, bean sprouts, cherry toms, couple of eggs and a little cheese kinda stir fried together

lunch - #2 from bombay bites (leicester)

dinner - chicken & leek pie

snacks - mince pie, apple, short bread (christmas food will be gone soon honest)

have a great day folks

ps

not raining but getting colder


----------



## Rykard

push session this morning, decided last night to switch to barbells from the dbs as it's easier to work the progressions as i was starting to have trouble getting the DBs up into position.

So it was a bit of a work it out session but..

Bench wu 4 sets wk 5x5

OHP wu 1 set wk 5x5

Close grip bench wk 5x5 - need to check on the web the hand spacing for these..

'rushed; home and cooked another ommlette type breakfast and now nursing a shake..

whilst cooling down one of the strength guys turned up,omfg huge, twice a wide as me (and i'm wide and not in a good way ;-( ) - long way to go.

as an aside wheres' the best place to look for some old tie down or tow straps? looking for something about 2m long with a loop at each end (without paying the earth)

have a great day folks


----------



## 25434

Mince pies and shortbread......lololololol

Morning chappie...have a good day...I know nuffinkabout tow straps...soz...x


----------



## Rykard

early breakfast - porridge

legs session

Squats 4 x 10 (did 10 with the same weight as my 5x5s)

Leg press 4 x 10

Calf Raise 3 x 10

was really blowing after the legs sets, so will stick with this rep/set

ordered a few bits yesterday to allow me to do some sled drags at home (conditioning)

just going to jump in the shower then get some lunch - tuna baguette,

dinner is now an indian buffet, my mum invited us out last night as we didn't go out for her birthday in Dec.

have a great day folks


----------



## Rykard

rest day today

was pretty tired after yesterday, had a nice indian buffet last night (mothers birthday from Dec)

today

done my 30s of plank (30 days of plank routine)

breakfast - porridge

lunch - salad with a bit of tuna

dinner - whatever is left at cost co

snacks - apple, shortbread, breakfast bar

OH is getting her feet done tomorrow - ingrowing nails being cut back on both feet, so i will need to look after her

so morning workouts will be tricky after tomorrow. So planning a deadlift session tomorrow morning with maybe badders

tomorrow evening depending on how the patient is.

Hopefully by the weekend all the bits and pieces I've ordered will allow me to get some dragging conditioning work in 

weather nice and sunny (hope it stays that way)

have a nice day folks


----------



## 25434

Hey there Cap'n...30 days of planks? what do you mean by that...you are actually doing 30 planks for each work out? or a few planks for 30 days? urrrmm....scratch scratch scratch.....with all the grub I've eaten this xmas I daren't do the plank cos my stomach will hit the floor and I could just rest on top of it!! hahahahaha...

Hope your day is going ok cap'n..x


----------



## Rykard

hi flubs,

over 30 days gradually increase the time in the plank position from 20s to about 3 mins ... 30 secs was tough this morning lol


----------



## Rykard

hardcore pull session this morning..

was a little late to the gym as OH is working from home, due to having her toenails operated on later.

Was a little chilly and ended up skipping the curls due to running out of time.

Deads wu x 4 wk 5x5 pulled 65k will up to 67.5 next time

BOR 5x5 @35k will up to 37.5 next time.

Was pretty cold, my drink was freezing in between sets!!! parked offsite and walked into work like bambi only

to find some spaces in the works car park :-(

food

breakfast -porridge + crished nuts + preotein powder + peanut butter

lunch - salad + sweet potato pakora? + chicken

dinner - not sure depends what state the OH is in and wether she wants to eat or not.

snacks - apple, breakfast bar, shortbread (almost gone now)

porride and coffee done , now the proverbial hits the fan - just another day in paradise

have a great day folks


----------



## Rykard

messy week this week due to oh having her feet operated on.

Had planned a push session this morning, but then remembered that as it was

the company agm last night there were fewer spots in the car park this morning.

most of the bits i have ordered for my grip training and conditioning have turned up,

so i will be having a play on saturday with them. I plan to do a push session on sat

and a leg session on sunday if things work out ok.

Pain in the butt i can't get consistent but that's life i guess.

have a great weekend


----------



## Rykard

push done this morning

bench 5x5 at increased weight upping to 40k next time

ohp 5x5 upping to 20k next time felt good until I stretched my pecs out lol

cgb 5x5 upping weight next time too

plank 30 secs

generally felt pretty good upping all the weights again

will try to get in more than one of each workout in next week, planning legs tomorrow.

catch you later


----------



## Rykard

legs sort of done

started to warm up in trainers and tweaked my right knee some how?? so had to switch the routine about a bit. I was going to come home but decided to do my calves 4 sets of 10 at 115.

Saw someone using the leg extensions so thought see how my knee felt ground out 4 sets of 10 ending up at 56k could have gone heavier but may stick these in as a warm up exercise.

Then did a single set of 20 squats with 40kg on the bar, original plan was 65k so we down but I was blowing by the end , then went to the leg press 2x10 at 120 then 2x10 at 140, will go heavier next time

finished off with a set of 10 squats at 40. Knee not feeling too bad but needs a couple of days rest I think and a better warm up and the proper shoes next time. all finished in 50mins which is about on target for a morning workout and should have been quicker but for the messing around when my knee went.

catch you later


----------



## Rykard

pull day

got to the gym slightly later than i hoped, traffic bad including some bint who thinks 2.5 tons stops as

quick as a poxy little clio luckily managed to steer round her!!

warehouse wasn't as cold as lasgt week?? even though outside it was colder - go figure

deads wu 4 sets

wk 67.5 x 5 x 5 wil up to 70 next time - had a hardtime trying to figure the maths out lol grip is slowly getting better

with the grip master work, thanks @ewen, just need to sort a container for the chalk.

bent over rows 37.5 x5 x5 up to 40 next time

didn't do the curls as I needed to get to work, planning on playing tonight so may do them tomorrow

parked offsite and walked in (1/2 mile?) to find the carpark empty again?? :-( at least I got a bit of cardio in lol

food

lemon in hot water when I got up, quite liking this gives me a bit of shove

breakfast - 3 crumpets & coffee

lunch - large salad with ham and boiled eggs

dinner - chicken and leek pie (chicken + leek + veg with sweet potato & normal potato mash on top

snacks - breakfast bar & apple

weather is clear but cold.

have a great day stay safe


----------



## MRSTRONG

I use a cheap tupperware tub for chalk .

Whats warehouse like ? Im over at fitness factory in cov .


----------



## Rykard

ewen said:


> I use a cheap tupperware tub for chalk .
> 
> Whats warehouse like ? Im over at fitness factory in cov .


warehouse -

2 rooms

room 1

3/4 deadlift platforms

3/4 benches

2/3 incline benches

5/6 benches

DBs up to about 50kg?

machines

seated row

shrug

lat pulldown x 3

chest press

pec deck

cable crossover

pull ups stations

viking press

astro turf area for sled dragging , prowlers x2, tyre flipping

room 2 (legs)

3/4 squat racks

3/4 power racks

leg ext x 2

leg curl x 2

various bits of strongman kit

atlas stones

farmers walks

yokes

off the top of my head, they are on FB, go from my profile


----------



## Rykard

thanks for the rep @ewen


----------



## Rykard

also

'logs'

large oversized dumbbells

extra thick bar


----------



## Rykard

push day done

bench - 5x5 at 40k - on to the big plates now lol last rep was a little

loose - but I think I will up the weight next session though

ohp - 5x5 @ 20 reps felt good on the last 2 sets

missed the cgb as I needed to get to work for a meeting I thought was at 9:00 was at 10 doh

next session will be legs on sat or sun.

breakfast done - turkey sandwich & coffee, still having the lemon & hot water when i get up

lunch - bombay bites (indian)

dinner - chicken fajitas/quadezillas? - chicken & peppers & onions and bit of cheese and maybe soe refried beans

have a great day folks


----------



## Keeks

That food sounds ace! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> That food sounds ace! :thumbup1:


if you google bombay bites in leicester you will see their most popular boxes, i tend to go for #2 atm - medium with a few chillis chucked in


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> if you google bombay bites in leicester you will see their most popular boxes, i tend to go for #2 atm - medium with a few chillis chucked in


I will do, sounds awesome, enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

morning all decided over the weekend to try something a little different.

Spoke to a few people and ended up with ppl working a single compound exercise for 3 sets

with reps 20/16/12.

today was deadlift, my previous working weight was 70kg so I thought go with 40x20 50x16 60x12.

this was hard first set got 17+3, second set had to drop the bar at 12 and third set only managed 6

it was a mixture of back/glutes and grip gone. I think I slightly underestimated how hard this was going to be

and probably didn't rest long enough between sets. I also need to eat something before training i think.

So next deadlift session I will keep the same weights. Hopefully will be able to do badminton tonight.

tomorrow was a planned rest day, but I will see how i feel and may do a push (bench session)

just chuggign down a shake and a few cocopops, lunch is turkey sandwiches and dinner will be bolognese (if the oh cooks)

or a takeaway if she doesn't

have a great day folks


----------



## BestBefore1989

Awsome, 38 deadlift reps, I bet you where panting like a dog after that :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Awsome, 38 deadlift reps, I bet you where panting like a dog after that :thumb:


i would have been if i wasn't in so much pain lol. showed me I need to work harder on my grip and sort my chalk out, don't want to use straps if i can help it - i think they contributed to my shoulder issues last year. just want to get 'naturally strong'.

the next session will be better as I will have a better understanding of how the session will go. I have only done a 20rep squat set recently so had no idea where this was going to take me...


----------



## Rykard

morning folks

bench today, woke up a ittle stiff but loosened up while prepping lunch so decided to got for it..

worked on the basis of 50% of my 5rep max 40kg (all weights are excluding the bar)

so after three warm up sets did

20kg x 20 25kgx10+6 30kgx12 tried to do a couple opf planks after this but my chest was fried, really

looking forwaqd to the domes in 36 hrs lol

breakfast cocopops

lunch - turkey salad + couple hard boiled eggs, yoghurt

dinner - bolognese

snacks - breakfast bar, apple

legs tomorrow 

have a great day folks


----------



## biglbs

A good and healthy day for you right here mate!


----------



## Rykard

getting there slowly, think i need to get more sleep though..


----------



## Rykard

morning all - planned am leg session out the window, suffered cramp in the night, left calf and right bicep??, so will see how i feel after work and maybe go then. Tomorrow is out as I have an early meeting and a later meeting - long Friday :-(

I may get a session in on Sat , but that will depend on the weather as I am trying to sort my garage out and this needs dry weather.

have a good day folks - hopefully more training stuff here later...


----------



## Rykard

Morning all

'Daily' PPL Squats

didn't make it last night, got involced in traffic and listening to the radio and ended up at home 

so this morning was the first 20/16/12 squat session.

wu bw , bar, 10, 20 , 30 kg

wk 40x20 5rp, 50x14 (almost passed out so i thought i better put the bar down, 60x12 3 rp

was prety done by the end of it. tomorrow will be rows assuming my back holds up.

todays food

6.30 lemon in hot water

08:45 2 crumpets and protein shake

13:00ish - indian meal (bombay bites #2)

18:30 ish - stir fry chicken

snacks - apple , yoghurt, breakfast bar

have a great day folks.


----------



## Rykard

well I am done, my day (was supposed to be doing rows today - guess thats tomorrow now)

9:20 found a pool of coolant on the drive under the disco, quick look underneath reveals the water

pump is leaking

9:30 started working in the garage - rafter storage for wood

11:15 go to my local indy to see about the disco

12:30 back home in the works van - disco needing urgent surgery :-( more monay

12:45 lunch - turkey sandwich

13:45 start to build shelf unit in the box room, dad turns up to move a couple bits in the garage

16:00 finally get to build the shelf units in the box room

17:30 finish build shelf unit.

totally bushed, haven't worked this hard for ages lol


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> well I am done, my day (was supposed to be doing rows today - guess thats tomorrow now)
> 
> 9:20 found a pool of coolant on the drive under the disco, quick look underneath reveals the water
> 
> pump is leaking
> 
> 9:30 started working in the garage - rafter storage for wood
> 
> 11:15 go to my local indy to see about the disco
> 
> 12:30 back home in the works van - disco needing urgent surgery :-( more monay
> 
> 12:45 lunch - turkey sandwich
> 
> 13:45 start to build shelf unit in the box room, dad turns up to move a couple bits in the garage
> 
> 16:00 finally get to build the shelf units in the box room
> 
> 17:30 finish build shelf unit.
> 
> totally bushed, haven't worked this hard for ages lol


 :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Pull day done (bent over rows)

was using my home bar which is 7.5kg lighter than an olympic bar.

warm up bar.10 10.10 20.6

wk 30.20 32.20 34.20

pretty well done, forearms gone, but didn't use straps.

will sort out a s/sheet tomorrow when I can actually think straight lol

not sure how the workouts next week are going to go as they have closed a major route

in town and traffic will be a nightmare so will have to resort to thegym for a few days.

My disco is also off the road so am in a small manual diesel van so can't carry my kit

in the normal way...

have a great day folks


----------



## Rykard

woke up with really bad pins and needles in my right hand, took ages to go away. this has been

happening more and more recently on both hands. think i might get a docs visit booked in.

had planned to do push (OHP) but thought that as I had spent a lot of time on saturday putting planks

of wood into the rafters in my garage this could count as the shoulder session, so decided on an impromptu

legs session. Due to road and vehicle issues decided on thegym.

not the best session but got some blood and lactic flowing

Bike

Shoulder mob

Leg Extensions wu x 2 wk 45x20 52x16 59x12

Leg curls wu x 2 wk 39x20 45x16 52x12

Calf Raises 100x14 107x12 114x12 - somehow managed to tweak the middle finger on my left hand :-( might need taping

up - not the best start to the day

all done not a good as a leg press session but atleast some thing was done.

shake done

couple of crumpts

lunch - turkey sandwiches

dinner - out so not sure yet

snacks - breakfast bar, apple, satsumas, yoghurt.

have a great day - thanks for reading


----------



## BestBefore1989

awww now I want crumpts :drool:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> awww now I want crumpts :drool:


i won't tell you about the splodge of nutella on them then, lol


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> i won't tell you about the splodge of nutella on them then, lol


Have you seen the Milky Way spread in a tube you can get from Sainsburys? On a crumpet.......PURE HEAVEN!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Have you seen the Milky Way spread in a tube you can get from Sainsburys? On a crumpet.......PURE HEAVEN!!!!! :drool:


I haven't sounds easier to spread than the nutella was lol


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> I haven't sounds easier to spread than the nutella was lol


Yep, squirty tube so very easy to cover a crumpet. Defo worth a try, quite sickly after a couple but very lovely!


----------



## Rykard

morning all

no resistance training today, badminton later.

left hand not right, had it taped yesterday will se how it goes may need to retape

today.

tomorrow is deads (pull) not sure whether I will be able to do that, but we'll have a

go. Will need to be at home on the slightly oversized bar as i'm still without vehicle.

just spoke to the garage an aswell as the water pump it needs a new manifold, steering pump

and steering box :-( looks like the previous owner/ garage skimped on a few bits

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Push (chest)

hand not right so did a push session at thegym.

shoulder mobility exercises - as always

seated chest press wu 18.10 25.6

wk 32x20 39x16 45x12 chest was pumped but didn't feel as good as a bar

will be glad to get back to a proper gym lol

will see how i feel tomorrow for the deads

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

uh woke up feeling really stiff this morning, think the van is taking it's toll.

stiff lower back, neck and left ankle.. all caused by a clutch and a very stiff accelerator :-(

I will try to get a deadlift session in tonight when i get home, see how the grip and

lower back holds up. Still waiting for parts for the disco but hopefully i will get that back

at the weekend and i can get back to training properly again..


----------



## Rykard

Deads done at home under the carport in the rain. Quick warmup should have done more.

Wk sets lighter bar (12.5k)

48x15.3.2

58x10.3.3

68x6.3.3 was really blowing at end rest was approx 3mins between sets but I jumped back on as soon as my breathing slowed a little.

Best workout yet :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> Deads done at home under the carport in the rain. Quick warmup should have done more.
> 
> Wk sets lighter bar (12.5k)
> 
> 48x15.3.2
> 
> 58x10.3.3
> 
> 68x6.3.3 was really blowing at end rest was approx 3mins between sets but I jumped back on as soon as my breathing slowed a little.
> 
> Best workout yet :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

Cheers bb1989


----------



## Rykard

rest day today.

sat - legs,leg press or squat depending on my lower back from the deads and may through in some calf raises

sun - push - ohp I think, may also have a play with a sled.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

morning all, finally got back to the warehouse

interesting session today, had planned on Legs today and Push (ohp) tomorrow

but felt good and wanted to leave tomorrow free so did leg press and ohp.

so started with leg press

wu 40.10 80.8 100.6

wk 120.20 140.16 160.12

was blowing inbetween sets but got back in after about a minute so will be upping the weights next time

gave it 5 mins then jump into a power rack for the ohp. I had been watching some Starting Strength vids earlier

so was trying to get the form down

wu bar.10 x2

wk 10kx16 10x7.4.5 12 1/2.8.8 really got a lactic burn in the front delts from set 2 onwards.

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Noice one cap'n...noice one mi duuuuuurrrrlin....x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Noice one cap'n...noice one mi duuuuuurrrrlin....x


Thanks @Flubs how are things with you?


----------



## Rykard

not the best day

supposed to be on a training course but got pull out to do some urgent work :-(

also the disco won't be ready till tomorrow at the earliest as some parts hadn't arrived

looks like a leak we had in the roof did a little more damage than we thought so more of the loft needs to come up :-(

and i didn't get tot train as i was in the loft..

well hopefully tomorrow will be a little better, pick the disco up and do some row when I get home

unfortunately due to more training I won't be getting my early sessions in but I am having a massage

wednesday evening 

thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie

Ah how life conspires to get in the way sometimes!

Hopefully you'll get to the gym tomorrow


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Thanks @[Redacted] how are things with you?


I'm good thanks...temping at the moment, bringing in some pennies to keep things rolling along....thanks for asking...put on some weight due to "couldn't give a shoite" attitude but heads back in the game now and working my way slowly back......x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> I'm good thanks...temping at the moment, bringing in some pennies to keep things rolling along....thanks for asking...put on some weight due to "couldn't give a shoite" attitude but heads back in the game now and working my way slowly back......x


these things need to be done, my temping as a data entry clark ended with me being a perm supervisor - so it can open doors.

get your a$$ back working 

x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I'm good thanks...temping at the moment, bringing in some pennies to keep things rolling along....thanks for asking...put on some weight due to "couldn't give a shoite" attitude but heads back in the game now and working my way slowly back......x





Rykard said:


> these things need to be done, my temping as a data entry clark ended with me being a perm supervisor - so it can open doors.
> 
> get your a$$ back working
> 
> x


Yep missey get yer ass back into the gym or some of us will have to come down and sort you out!  :laugh: xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Yep missey get yer ass back into the gym or some of us will have to come down and sort you out!  :laugh: xx


FIGHT, FIGHT

Ill have £5.00 on Flubs

:lol:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> FIGHT, FIGHT
> 
> Ill have £5.00 on Flubs
> 
> :lol:


I'll grab the popcorn :rolleye:


----------



## 25434

Hurrr hurrr...you guys...:laugh:....I am, I am....would help if the weather stopped being poop, the drive to the gym is really treacherous and I get a wee bit scared about driving in the dark in bad conditions....but I'm getting there...

Have a good day cap'n...x


----------



## Rykard

morning all

2 days of training courses so not training. Has worked out ok as I had a full body sports massage last night and am in a little pain this morning lol. Oh is getting a pampering session on saturday am so will drop her off and go for a double session.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

so having a full session tomorrow.

thinking

Squats

Bench

Deads

does anyone think the order is wrong/ok? Will be doing 20/16/12 reps on all. My thinking is that my back/legs can get a bit of rest whilst benching, then jump into the deads.. or put rows in place of deads (which may be better)

thoughts folks?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> so having a full session tomorrow.
> 
> thinking
> 
> Squats
> 
> Bench
> 
> Deads
> 
> does anyone think the order is wrong/ok? Will be doing 20/16/12 reps on all. My thinking is that my back/legs can get a bit of rest whilst benching, then jump into the deads.. or put rows in place of deads (which may be better)
> 
> thoughts folks?


If I was ever to do all 3 lifts in the same workout, that's the order Id do them in and I believe that's the order used in powerlifting competitions.


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> If I was ever to do all 3 lifts in the same workout, that's the order Id do them in and I believe that's the order used in powerlifting competitions.


Guess thats what I'll do then


----------



## Rykard

bit of an up and down session wasn't really feeling up to it but dragged my sorry a$$ out anyway

plan

squat 20/16/12

bench 20/16/12

deadlift 20/16/12

shoulder mobility

squat

warm up bar, 10k, 20k,30k

wk 40.20 50.8 at this point there was a sharp pain in my left knee above the patella and below the quad (if that

makes sense?) i racked it then walked it off for a minute and tried another rep but the pain was still there. So I abandoned the

rest of the set(s)

moved to bench

wu bar, 10, 10

wk 20.13+7 25.7+4+5 30.6+4+2 rest between sets was 2-2.5 mins pecs were burning

deadlift

wasn't sure whether the knee was going to be ok or not

wu 40k.4

wk 40.13+7 (didn't chalk up enough) 50.9+3+4 60.10+2 (grip slipped was pretty annoyed lol) was really blowing

with this one, 'nearly' chucked in the middle of the second set, so I guess I was trying hard enough

finished with shoulder mobility exercises and a 30s plank

now chugging a protein shake then in the shower, then off to pick the oh up to go shopping (yay).

I think the lack of training this week has hurt me, hopefully over the next couple of weeks I'll get

back on track

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

well done on your decision to abandoned the rest of the squats and not the rest of the workout :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done on your decision to abandoned the rest of the squats and not the rest of the workout :thumbup1:


Was a little wary of the deads but iwas already there, though the second set of deads was a close thing lol


----------



## Rykard

quick 'update'

got a stomach bug so trainings off. got a client in for the next 2 days too so will be friday at the earliest

before my next session.

as an aside is there any reason why i couldn't do a full session at the weekend, and cardio / bw stuff in the week?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> as an aside is there any reason why i couldn't do a full session at the weekend, and cardio / bw stuff in the week?


Nope....do it.....let it be so........hurrr hurrrrrr....  see what I did there? X


----------



## Rykard

I will make it so number 1


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> I will make it so number 1


:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

morning , almost back on it

tried something a little different this morning

got up, coffee and made the lunches

then did deads on the drive in the 'dark'

warm up, couple of sets of goblet squats

work 60.5x10+8+8 70.5x8+8 80.5x5+5+2 (will post the reps later 20/16/12 done but with rests in between) -

rested 2 mins between each set getting better with the recovery.

Grip is still an issue which was why I had to stop, will continue to work on that.

These bars are slightly bigger than a normal one and they have quite aggresive knurling. Used chalk but the grip still failed.

hands feel quite sore but they should get more resistant I guess

Tonight is badminton for 1.5 hours, not sure whether I'll last that long lol

Food

coffee

pwo shake

breakfast - 2 eggs scrambled + 90g smoked salmon

lunch - chicken salad / yoghurt

dinner - left over pizza

snacks - apple, breakfast bar, 2 satsumas

Tomorrow will depend on how I feel in the morning, would like to get a push session in.

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

have you tried using the hook grip? I have big hands so I can do this even with a thick bar, but if you have small hands you may struggle.

do you use- have you tried the alternate grip ?


----------



## Rykard

I have small hands (no jokes lol) and I can't rotate my wrists enough to use a mixed grip. but i will persevere with the grip work (been slacking a little tbh)


----------



## Rykard

badminton was tough tonight, almost passed out a couple of times, really stiff now. Think the bench session in the morning might have to wait till Thursday


----------



## Rykard

woke up this morning soooo stiff. Shoulders, back, legs and my left knee is really sore. can barely stand on it.

I really should lose my competitive streak or at least temper it a little lol.

so no bench session, today is a recovery day, tomorrow will be bench

have liberally smeared bio freeze on my shoulders and knee and popped a declafenic?

will do some core wehen i get home later

food

breakfast #1 - bacon sandwich - had some bacon in the fridge that needed eating

breakfast #2 - scrambled egg and smoked salmon

lunch - chicken salad & yoghurt

dinner - indian meal

snacks - breakfast bar, apple - probably won't eat the breakfast as i'ev got the scanbled egg

suns out here again looks like a nice day atm

stay safe


----------



## Rykard

Morning all.

thankfully it's friday, been a long week

left knee is getting better but not quite right yet.

Did another tabata session on the turbo last night 6 mins wu / 4 mins wk / 5 mins cd - might be short but it is intense. I need to change

the rear tyre as it's slipping a bit on the roller - but getting better

may do another session tonight - trying to also get back into condition to cycle into work.

weekend will be a full sessin at the warehouse - squat/bench/deads 20/16/12 - the weights are staying constant

but I am getting a little better condition. Will also do some extra grip work - farmers walks or shrugs and finish

off with some core stuff.

Food this week has been ok, trying to eat pretty clean, but the dinners have been a little poor, though we are keeping the portion sizes

down

breakfast scrambled eggs and smoked salmon (today chicken)

lunch - chicken salad (thurs chicken sandwiches as in meetings) today - indian takeaway (bombay bites #2)

dinner - chicken fajita pizza 2 nights, indian meal,had a chicken kebeb last night, stir fry tonight

snacks breakfast bars, apples, satsumas.

office have been really warm this week and I think I am dehydrated so need too up the water intake.

I saw a vid this morning of a woman (late thirties I think) who did a 100 burpees a day for a year challenge. I am thinking I may try

something similar to try to get into getter condition for badminton. This will be on top of the resistance training. Will have

a little experiment.

anyways have a great weekend, thanks for reading.


----------



## BestBefore1989

burpees are awsome but 100 a day, everyday? I think that would kill me off


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> burpees are awsome but 100 a day, everyday? I think that would kill me off


i have tried the 100 burpee challenge a few times, took about 20-25 mins died pretty much lol. If I tried it I would start easily, give it a few days to recover then do another 100 etc till I was able to do them everyday, jumping straight in is a recipe for injury and illness methinks.


----------



## Rykard

busy day

got stuff up to the tip this morning, then carried on sorting my garage

more wood into the rafters - good shoulder workout

fettle my old MTB in readiness for commuting into work when the close half the roads

starting 10th march for 5 weeks

tried to do a workout on the drive, but squats with 42.5 kg total gave me grief in my left knee again

I am going to get to the docs next week and see if they can tell me what's up

did some ohp with 32.5kg 16/16/16

and then did a few sets of 3 on deads but my head wasn't there so only got 82.5 in then end

planning on cycling to work and back tomorrow to see where I am fitness wise and time wise

hopefully it won't be to cold lol

catch you later


----------



## Rykard

Not feeling too good atm, got a strange feeling in my stomach. All round my belly button feels bruised and tender? Had this before and it's gone off, but it's

kinda lingering. Think I will see if I can get in the docs later.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> Not feeling too good atm, got a strange feeling in my stomach. All round my belly button feels bruised and tender? Had this before and it's gone off, but it's
> 
> kinda lingering. Think I will see if I can get in the docs later.


You don't work for the weyland-yutani corporation do you?

:lol:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> You don't work for the weyland-yutani corporation do you?
> 
> :lol:


nah, it's a bit lower than the chest lol (good knowledge I had to google that)


----------



## Rykard

Forgive me ironheads it's been a while since I trained

Well been a bit iffy health wise over the last few weeks, bug going round work, so not trained hardly at all.

I have managed to get the OH to agree to do some exercise, but struggling to figure out what atm (maybe another thread)

I was planning to go to the gym this morning but by the time I had finished prepping lunch it was too late.

So rather than do nothing again I decided on a Pull session on the drive.

I decided to go back to 5x5 as I am out of condition and strength :-(

Deads

warm up with the bar then 40kg

work 50.5 52.5 54.5 58.5 58.6

Rows

warm up - bar

work 40.5 40.5 40.5 40.5 40.5 Shrugs .5 40.5 Shrugs .5

threw the shrugs in there for traps and grip. My bar is 12.5kg? but these weights are what was loaded. Got badminton tonight so

that will see how my knee(s) are. Hopefully they will be fine. Will plan a cardio or rest day tomorrow and then another session on Thursday

probably Push and leave legs to Saturday.

Now what is the best way to go about introducing the OH to lifting? Deads? She doesn't want to go to a gym as she's self concious so it will

be done at home..


----------



## Greshie

What does your OH want to achieve? How about something straightforward like Starting Strength?


----------



## 25434

Eyup Cap'n....your wife wants to lift? Starting strength would be good, or the one I started with was the 531 Wendlers thing.....deads, squats, bench etc....or maybe a circuit type thing of deads, bodysquats, chest work? Depends what she actually wants to do right? When I very very first started I just did fast walking everywhere with some body circuits in my front room cos I was so fat I was embarrassed to go to a gym, lolol....you have some DB's right? you could work something out for her....there are routines on BB.com you could look at too....

Hope you're ok mister...what was all the stuff with your belly button? did you find out? or did it fade away...strange that....


----------



## Rykard

hey guys(@greshie @Flubs) ,

she just 'wants to lose weight and get fitter' she is way out of shape, but I don't want to get her to do too much so she'll hate it and not try anymore. Am thinking of some sort of bodyweight? circuit..

belly button thing went off about 11:00 think it was due to lack of water and eating rice and pasta (which seem to soak fluids up), drank loads of fluids and it was ok, bit scary though..

hope you're ok


----------



## Rykard

push yesterday

incline DB press wux3 wk 22x5x5

standing DB press wux 2 wk 16x5x5

standing single arm cable press? works the chest and core l/rx3x10

wood choppers l/r x 3 x 10

all done

nothing today, don't feel too bad.

tomorrow legs after shopping, i'll see how the knees are

have a good weekend folks


----------



## 25434

Have a good weekend rykard...x


----------



## Rykard

Hi,

think I've decide on the routine for the next few weeks. Work is still gettign in the way so will be at home with the oh. I will

only have basic equipment, no squat rack or bench.

If you think I've got something in the wrong order or another exercise would be better let me know

It will be for 4x8 initially working strength and conditioning

OHP - works shoulders/arms (tris)/core/legs

Deadlift - works shoulders/arms/back/core/legs

Lunges - works legs/core may add weight

Rows? - arms (bis)

is there anything I have missed? initially twice a week, sat/sun then wed/thurs, then 3 times a week.

does that look ok?

cheers

Rich


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> Hi,
> 
> think I've decide on the routine for the next few weeks. Work is still gettign in the way so will be at home with the oh. I will
> 
> only have basic equipment, no squat rack or bench.
> 
> If you think I've got something in the wrong order or another exercise would be better let me know
> 
> It will be for 4x8 initially working strength and conditioning
> 
> OHP - works shoulders/arms (tris)/core/legs
> 
> Deadlift - works shoulders/arms/back/core/legs
> 
> Lunges - works legs/core may add weight
> 
> Rows? - arms (bis)
> 
> is there anything I have missed? initially twice a week, sat/sun then wed/thurs, then 3 times a week.
> 
> does that look ok?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Rich


Only thing missing as far as I can see is chest, but I'm hard pushed to think of something that doesn't require a bench......


----------



## Rykard

working on the premise of ohp being the push exercise that will strengthen shoulders, arms and core better than the bench. If i can get her lifting with some confidence i can hopefully get her to a gym or sort out my buried bench. She had a bad experience at a globo years ago and doesn't want to set foot in a gym again ;-(


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> working on the premise of ohp being the push exercise that will strengthen shoulders, arms and core better than the bench. If i can get her lifting with some confidence i can hopefully get her to a gym or sort out my buried bench. She had a bad experience at a globo years ago and doesn't want to set foot in a gym again ;-(


That's fair enough... I know how I felt when I first started training, hopefully if your OH sticks at it and sees some changes, her self conficence and self image will improve to the extent that as you say she'll have no problem going back to a gym !


----------



## BestBefore1989

press ups, floor presses, dips ?


----------



## Rykard

I'm thinking of possibly introducing her to burpees


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> I'm thinking of possibly introducing her to burpees


Burpees? I wouldn't.....not to start with.....I haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate them...but....they do get my heart rate up.....maybe get her enthusiasm up first? Have a good weekend....I think I have a home routine I used to use pre gym...I'll try to dig it out tomorrow...might not be the thing for your missis, but you might be able to use it...I'll try to find it...xx


----------



## Rykard

thanks @Flubs. I was intending to leave the burpees till we'd got the deads and ohp sorted lol


----------



## George-Bean

in all fairness if she wants to just lose weight then cardio would be good ;-) maybe some hook n jab boxing? If you want her to leave you alone get her squatting ;-)


----------



## 25434

Ullo rykkers.....happy Easter weekend mi durrrr in...hope you and mrs rykkers are having a fab time...big hugs..x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Ullo rykkers.....happy Easter weekend mi durrrr in...hope you and mrs rykkers are having a fab time...big hugs..x


And to you flubs


----------



## Rykard

so you have a week off, to sort out the garage, get some quality training in and some relaxation done..

garage - pretty much done

push session - done

leg session - done

all looking good till wednesday night when we both came down with food poisoning or a stomach bug. 3 days spent between bedroom and bathroom :-( - I think the iron gods are not smiling on me... still feeling crook , probably going to be thursday before i am training again. most annoying was missing the u105kg contest at the warehouse.


----------



## Greshie

Hope you are back to rights soon! Sod coming down with a bug whilst off work :thumbdown:


----------



## George-Bean

You can claim it back from your time off at work, but it would look bad at work ;-D


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> You can claim it back from your time off at work, but it would look bad at work ;-D


I know , the thought did cross my mind..


----------



## George-Bean

Yeah mate, they dont like it lol


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> so you have a week off, to sort out the garage, get some quality training in and some relaxation done..
> 
> garage - pretty much done
> 
> push session - done
> 
> leg session - done
> 
> all looking good till wednesday night when we both came down with food poisoning or a stomach bug. 3 days spent between bedroom and bathroom :-( - I think the iron gods are not smiling on me... still feeling crook , probably going to be thursday before i am training again. most annoying was missing the u105kg contest at the warehouse.


Eating French food?:lol:Hope your ok buddy


----------



## Rykard

well saturday was my first planned workout, unfortunately whilst doing breakfast and not really awake i managed to walk into the grill door and hyper extend it?. Needless to say knees and doors don't mixed :-( don't think i did any serious damage but it's been iffy since - pain when i straighten it. Training with the oh is on the back burner too for a while as she had to have her toenails done again (no anesthetic this time though), so she's still hobbling around. I am thinking of getting a power rack for the garage, just doing the maths and seeing if it will fit, GBs set up looks good, so at least i can train early when I want.

catch you later folks.


----------



## biglbs

FFs take care,you could have broke the door! :tongue:


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> well saturday was my first planned workout, unfortunately whilst doing breakfast and not really awake i managed to walk into the grill door and hyper extend it?. Needless to say knees and doors don't mixed :-( don't think i did any serious damage but it's been iffy since - pain when i straighten it. Training with the oh is on the back burner too for a while as she had to have her toenails done again (no anesthetic this time though), so she's still hobbling around. I am thinking of getting a power rack for the garage, just doing the maths and seeing if it will fit, GBs set up looks good, so at least i can train early when I want.
> 
> catch you later folks.


yes GB could open his home setup as a commercial gym!


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> FFs take care,you could have broke the door! :tongue:


i said to the oh it's a good job the door didn't break, that would have sliced my knee open, she'd have then seen the blood and passed out and i'd have bled out....


----------



## George-Bean

Come over for a cuppa or a session or both mate. You can make your own cage for £80 inc a basic pulldown.


----------



## Rykard

how do you build one for that little? (i have no skillz btw) lol


----------



## George-Bean

Mines made of wood!


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> Mines made of wood!


wood?? I', going to have to reread your thread then..


----------



## George-Bean

Yep, no error, its made of wood, 3x3, hand selected by me. You welcome to come see mate.


----------



## biglbs

Nothing like getting a good wood on ,IMO


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Nothing like getting a good wood on ,IMO


Good lawwwwd! Rykkers........cover ones eyes immediately.....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Good lawwwwd! Rykkers........cover ones eyes immediately.....


BONE ON!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> BONE ON!


 :blink: ...........I've got something I can dust off for you........... :whistling: Complete with cushions......humph!.....:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> :blink: ...........I've got something I can dust off for you........... :whistling: Complete with cushions......humph!.....:laugh:


Thanks mate,you are sooooo generous x

Does it squeek? :blush:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,you are sooooo generous x
> 
> Does it squeek? :blush:


I was thinking of my naughty step you cheeky chap.....lololol......that's torn it! No cushions for you! Heehee...poor rykkers....I'm wrecking his journal yet again......however.....it's been a while..... 

Hey Cap'n.....have a great weekend and hope mrs rykkers is getting better? X


----------



## Greshie

George-Bean said:


> Yep, no error, its made of wood, 3x3, hand selected by me. You welcome to come see mate.





biglbs said:


> Nothing like getting a good wood on ,IMO





biglbs said:


> BONE ON!


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> I was thinking of my naughty step you cheeky chap.....lololol......that's torn it! No cushions for you! Heehee...poor rykkers....I'm wrecking his journal yet again......however.....it's been a while.....
> 
> Hey Cap'n.....have a great weekend and hope mrs rykkers is getting better? X


thanks flubs, her toes are looking 10x better than last time..

the ukm mails are going into spam atm, so i missed the earlier threads - it got a little bawdy in here lol...

hopefully will get a session in this weekend , see how my body holds out. The food poisoning really messed with my 'back and core', so hopefully a nice sensible session with be fine.

have a good weekend all


----------



## Rykard

do you ever get the feeling that you should really give up and wrap yourself in cotton wool?????

played badminton tonight, first time in about a month (since the food poisoning) . said I would give it an hour, not push myself, started to tighten up after 45 mins so called it a night, got to the car turned the key in the ignition and my thumb went.. now can't grip with it ??????? I think i have somehow sprained my thumb!!!!!!!!!!!!! to say i'm annoyed would be an understatement.. just have to see how it is tomorrow.

good news is that I should have the D3 back Friday after a gearbox rebuild... only taken 4 weeks


----------



## George-Bean

I have terrible trouble with my feet mate, but soldier on, its worth it.


----------



## biglbs

Working through these things make us great buddy


----------



## George-Bean

Bump, where ya at mate?


----------



## Rykard

got a good session last week, then sprained my ankle, feeling sorry for myself, 2=6 weeks doc reckons. had been unable to put weight on it till today...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> got a good session last week, then sprained my ankle, feeling sorry for myself, 2=6 weeks doc reckons. had been unable to put weight on it till today...


Hope it sorts itself sooner rather than later !


----------



## Keeks

Here's for a speedy recovery. :beer:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Here's for a speedy recovery. :beer:


thanks keeks.


----------



## Rykard

ankles getting a bit better, had a good sports massage last night, am going to give it a whirl at the weekend - see how I fair...


----------



## BestBefore1989

take it easy to begin with mate.

fingers crossed for you


----------



## Rykard

we'll see how it goes, i'm thinking of maybe getting a pt.. dunno yet


----------



## Rykard

got an early push session in yesterday. took it fairly easy as need to ease back into it..

wu bike 5mins & shoulder mob

incline DB press wu 10x10 12x6 14x4 wk 18x5 18x5 18x5 18x5 18x12

DB shoulder press 12x5 14x5 14x5 14x5 14x5 14x12

standing cable shoulder press (chest/shoulder and core) 7.9x10 7.9x10 7.9x10 10.2x10

finished off with some core exercises and shoulder mob.

feel pretty good this morning, got that nice 'pumped ache' .

planning to do pull work on the drive this morning with the oh, her toes are almost healed so am going to get her doing some deads and presses

have a great day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just make sure you don't drop anything on her toe


----------



## Rykard

shes' a bit flued up this morning, so we're off for an amble down by a canal , maybe a spot of lunch and then see how she feels this afternoon..


----------



## Rykard

Pull session done @the warehouse

Shoulder mobility

Deads

wu 20x10 30x7 40x5

wk 50x5x5

Bent over rows

wk 30x5x5

Lat pulldowns

42x10 49x10

wasn't a bad session, didn't sleep too well last night though, other half rattling from about 2:30 then my

right knee started to hurt, so energy wasn't too high. Didn't feel too bad whilst working out, but need to

watch it. Ankle felt ok so far, but again see how it is in the morning.

if I can walk tomorrow may do a little slow state cardio.

have a great day folks


----------



## Rykard

rest day today. Yesterday's pull session definitely hit the spot, ache a bit today lol

today's activity is walking, 1/2 mile this morning, 1/2 mile at lunch then 1/2 mile tonight.

tomorrow I am planning to do legs, not sure how this will go as the hiking at the weekend aggravated my

right knee again, it felt a little off yesterday, but we'll see how we go.

weather is drizzly :-(

have a great day all


----------



## Rykard

today's activity is legs

leg ext & leg curls 2x10 of each as a warm up

squats

wu bar.10 20.6 30.6

wk 40x10x4

left ankle was a little iffy and the right knee is still not quite right so didn't push it at all - also changed

the sets/reps to 4x6-10 from 5x5 so didn't want to jump the effort too much. Will up the weight next time.

Leg Press

4x6-10

120x10 140x10x3

then tried hypers - glutes didn't feel like they'd had much of a workout lol

bw x 10 , then tried 10k failed after 3 - glutes/lower back totally fried lol.

pretty good workout followed byt the 1/2 mile walk into work in the teemimg rain..

tomorrow I am planning to do nothing maybe a little cardio in the morning.

have a great day all


----------



## Rykard

today's activity is push

went to thegym rather than the warehouse - mistake missed the relative quiet of the warehouse :-(

Incline DB Press (people had most of the DBs out so the warmup wasn't as good as i'd like)

wk 20x5x4 20x10 - will up the weight next time

Standing DB shoulder press

14x5x4 14x10 - will up the weight next time

standing single armed cable press (chest & core)

7.9k x 10 L/R

tricep pushdowns

3x10

was an ok session, but didn't enjoy it as much as the warehouse, too many nomarks around...

sun is out still?? supposed to be having a 'huge' storm 'sometime today'...

anyways have a great day all


----------



## Rykard

today's activity is legs

was running late so didn't get everything done, missed a couple of sets of leg press

leg ext - 39x10 45x10

Squats

wu - bar x 3 20x8 30x5 40x3

wk 50x10x4 - will up this next time

leg press

wk 140x10x2 - should have been 4 sets but ran out of time - will do better next time. also got a bit of

tightness in my right hip so will need to stretch this out a bit

sun was out, but it is supposed to be raining later, after the deluge on Saturday not really looking

forward to it.

have a great day all


----------



## Rykard

today's session was brought to you by the letter P (push) and the number 5 (5x5)

shoulder mobility exercises

Bench

wu bar x 8 10x3 20x3 30x3

wk 32.5x5x5 up to 35 next time

OHP

wu - bar x 5 10x3

wk 20x5x5 - will up this next time to 22.5 - right shoulder/trap felt quite tight in the last set

Pushdown

Rope 20x10 25x10 30x10 v bar 35x10x2

shoulder mobility exercises

sun was out, but it is pretty dull now still humid though

walking into work in t-shirt & cutoff jogging bottoms, looking like a complete fred but cooler,

if it stays like this I may have to put the shorts on and frighten everyone in the office with my legs

lol

have a great day all


----------



## Rykard

today's session was pull

Deadlifts

wu 10x3 20x3 30x3 40x3 50x3

wk 55x5x5 up to 57.5 next time

BOR

wk 32.5x5x5 - will up this next time to 35 -

DB Curls

15x8 15x7 15x6 - forearms and hands were fried, will probably reduce the weight next time to get some more

action on the bis

sat in the office my hands are feeling quite sore, i may have to wimp out and get some gloves...

sun is out and it is already way too warm

walked into work in t-shirt & shorts - scared a few natives but who cares?

have a great day all


----------



## Rykard

today's session was legs

feeling pretty rough, throat/glands are sore and feeling a little fluey. Wasn't going to workout, but due to being

on hols next week thought I had better try. Little bit abbreviated as legs always seem to take longer.

shoulder mob

Squats

wu barx3 10x3 20x3 30x3 40x30x3

wk 52.5x10x10up to 55 next time - felt reasonably strong

shoulder mob

kept it capped here as feeling iffy and did't want to push too much. The squats were done in a nice controlled

manner and really hit my quads,glutes and lower back. Tonight got a sports massage so that will hopefully loosen me

up a little.

have a great day all


----------



## Rykard

today's session was Push

feeling a bit better, but forgot to take my supps this morning. Thought i was going to get wet waiting for the gm to open but got lucky

shoulder mob

flat bench

wu barx3 10x3 20x3 30x3

wk 35x5x5 up +2.5 next time - felt reasonably strong

ohp

wu barx3 10x3 20x3

wk 22.5x5x5 will up next time, need to look at my form and hand position think i've got my hands too close it felt better when i went

slightly wider

shoulder mob

Friday is my last gym workout for a week as i'm off to yorkshire for a week of relaxation. I also don't have my truck so it will be

a pull (back) sessionon at thegym if i can fight my way through the bicep boys lol

have a great day, though it looks to be getting a little moist here (and not in a good way)


----------



## Rykard

feet have flared up again, on to the anti inflamms :-(, just in time for a holiday in the yorkshire hills - will have to make a concious effort to lose some weight when i get back, thinking the bike will have to be dusted off...


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> feet have flared up again, on to the anti inflamms :-(, just in time for a holiday in the yorkshire hills - will have to make a concious effort to lose some weight when i get back, thinking the bike will have to be dusted off...


Hope this doesn't spoil your holiday ...


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Hope this doesn't spoil your holiday ...


me too, was hoping to get a couple of nice walks in - I hope the declafenic kicks in soon fingers crossed


----------



## Rykard

today's session was supposed to be Pull

I had to walk more than I would have liked yesterday, had to drop my truck into the garage to have some bits fitted,

and woke up with really sore feet this morning. So as I have to walk to my lift tonight I figured I could do without the extra weight of my gym bag too

so supps taken, anti inflamms taken and we'll see how we go..

planning a few bodyweight bits next week so hopefully when i get back I can get back in to proper training again

have a great day folks


----------



## Greshie

Have a great break away Ryk ... weather looking good up this way for the weekend so hopefully it'll be good in Yorkshire too!


----------



## Rykard

we'll try , no, we will have a nice time away.


----------



## Rykard

first day back in the gym, really didn't feel like it yesterday - back to work blues i guess lol

'Pull' session at thegym

Pulldowns wu 5 sets of 3

wk 45x5x5

Seated rows 52x5x5

Kroc? DB rows (db rows in a 3 point stance rather than knee on the bench)

18x10x2 20x10x2

finished off with back extensions

4x12

felt a twinge in my glute/hamstring - hopefully won't be anything serious

bot sure whether to play tonight or not, think I will try if i feel ok.

tomorrow may do a push session in the morning, then i have a massage in the evening.

weather's good

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

'Push' session at thegym

Incline DB Press wu 12.3 14.5 18.3

wk 22x5x4 22x10 - weight up 2k from last time will up again next time

Standing Shoulder press

16x5 14x5 16x5x2 16x7 - felt a twinge after the first set. will do a couple of warm up sets next time

Standing single arm cable chest press 10.2x10 12.5x10x2

finished off with some core stuff

didn't have a massage last night as Jodie was ill. didn't go to the warehouse as my ankles are still playing up a bit and that would

have meant walking further to the truck so had to make do with thegym. Session wasn't too bad, surprised the weights have gone up as i did nothing at

all last week apart from a 5 mile walk on Tues that killed us and some bodyweight squats pm weds. I am out for dinner tomorrow night, indian buffet, and

plan an early leg session at the warehouse on Sat morning.

I think I need to lose some weight before getting back into badminton, so am thinking of 1/2 hr cardio

on the bike on non resistance days - any thoughts on this?

weather forecast is supposed to be good, but take that with a pinch of salt lol.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

well that was a good start to the new dawn of am fasted cardio lol

was a bit tired this morning, the push session was obviously a little harder than i thought

so breakfast replaced the bike lol

I will get this sorted, i promise you. I have subbed and few more journals so will be asking questions in those.

tonight is the indian buffet - chef and spice in Leicester if anyone is interested.

so don't stand behind the squat rack tomorrow morning 

plan for the weekend

legs sat am

walk/hike sun am (not told the oh yet lol)

watch some tdf, tennis and F1 whilst doing chores

have a great day and weekend


----------



## Rykard

Saturday - Legs at the Warehouse

got there at 9:15

wu

leg ext 2x10

leg curls 2x10

Squats

wu barx3 10x3 20x3 30x3 40x3 50x3

wk 55x10x4

Leg Press

150x10x2 170(PB)x10x2

Hypers

bwx10 5kx7

totally fried at the end ,squats were not too bad slight twinge in the knees but that was sorted by a change in foot position.

Leg press - new recent PB, felt pretty strong will go for 4 sets of 170 , but a couple of warm up sets to start though

Sunday

watched a sky cycling documentary last night and thought a quick run round the block on the bike would be some good fasted cardio..

took the longer route that had a steeper hill before the finish, not too bad though 25? mins of cardio and i didn't fell too bad.

tomorrow planning a push session at the warehouse


----------



## Rykard

'Push' session at thegym

Incline DB Press wu 12.3 16.3x2 20.3

wk 24x5x4 24x8 - weight up 2k from last time will up again next time, getting a bit tricky gettign the Dbs into position, may have to start doing

it at the warehouse in the bench regularly

Standing Shoulder press

wu 12x5 14x3

16x5x4 16x8 - a couple of warm up sets helped this time, almost dropped the DBs on the ;ast set lol

Standing single arm cable chest press 12.5x10x3

weights going up ok, felt rough when i woke up, sore throat, but a coffee cleared that. Thought i would have suffered more due to the

bike yesterday but was ok. Left ham/glute still giving me a twinge will have to mention this at the next massage session.

Planning to play tomorrow as the sports hall is closed for the summer to have the floor relaid so it will be the last chance for a

couple of months.

weather forecast is supposed to be good, but take that with a pinch of salt lol.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

day gone bad, think i've chipped a tooth, one of the fronts too. Not a lot but enough to be feelable (is that a word?) :-(


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> day gone bad, think i've chipped a tooth, one of the fronts too. Not a lot but enough to be feelable (is that a word?) :-(


enough to feel would do ... is it bad enough for a trip to the dentist?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> day gone bad, think i've chipped a tooth, one of the fronts too. Not a lot but enough to be feelable (is that a word?) :-(


I chipped one of my front teeth on a carrot! The dentist can put a sorta filling on it to make it straight again, so if it bothers you, you can get it fixed...x


----------



## Rykard

Hey both, yep been to dentist and he took the sharp corner off. Doesn't lok too bad lol

@Flubs how are things with you


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Hey both, yep been to dentist and he took the sharp corner off. Doesn't lok too bad lol
> 
> @[Redacted] how are things with you


I'm muddling along. Thanks for asking. X


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> I'm muddling along. Thanks for asking. X


Still managing to train?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Still managing to train?


It's been very sporadic but yes. I've managed to gain a whooooole loads weight that I'm not proud of but last week got my head a little bit parked and trying to get myself going. Had a few false starts. Life sometimes just cuts you down doesn't it? But hey, here I am....still trying. I'll never look or be anything great on the training front, but keeping going is the thing right? I know you know what I mean cap'n...xx


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> It's been very sporadic but yes. I've managed to gain a whooooole loads weight that I'm not proud of but last week got my head a little bit parked and trying to get myself going. Had a few false starts. Life sometimes just cuts you down doesn't it? But hey, here I am....still trying. I'll never look or be anything great on the training front, but keeping going is the thing right? I know you know what I mean cap'n...xx


I know what you mean, just keep plugging away , something is better than nothing


----------



## Rykard

badminton wasn't too bad last night. only played for an hour or so, bruised my foot again :-(

had planned a pull session this morning, but felt a little stiff and have developed a gum infection

so wasn't feeling 100%, also witrh my bruised foot didn't want the 1/2 mile walk as i have to park offsite

I need to leave work slightly early tomorrow so will be offsite anyway so will do a session tomorrow morning

hope every one is good.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

gum sorted, got into the dentist, he hoiked out something that had got between my teeth an into the gum and then started to fester. feels 50% better already. was there for 2 mins, best bit though for the second time this week it was free.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> gum sorted, got into the dentist, he hoiked out something that had got between my teeth an into the gum and then started to fester. feels 50% better already. was there for 2 mins, best bit though for the second time this week it was free.


Oooeerrrr....glad for you but bleeeuurrrggghhhh aswell....dentists frighten the life outta me.....


----------



## Rykard

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Planned pull session abandoned :-(

Got to the warehouse to find a few people waiting, then the person who opens up arrived, 10 mins late,

only to find she didn't have the keys??? She then trundled off home to get them, 20 mins or so, so there was no time

to train, i had to park off site so i couldn't carry two rucksacks and my gym bag 1/2 mile.

nuts was looking forward to some deads. We are planning to get up earlier so I think there maybe more early weekday sessions at thegym

and leave the warehouse for weekends, holidays and after work.

anyways sun is currently out, mouth is 100% better so all is not too bad

have a great day.


----------



## Rykard

Pull session at thegym

Pulldowns wu 5 sets of 3

wk 52x5x5 - grip was starting to go

Seated rows 59x5x4 59x10

Kroc DB rows (db rows in a 3 point stance rather than knee on the bench)

20x10x2 22x10x2

not a bad session felt quite strong, grip(forearms) is concerning but i can work on that. Nto too sure what i will do over the weekend yet

thinking may a full body session - squat, bench/ohp, deadlift,

we've tweaked the alaom clock so we are getting up at 5:30 now, this will mean more weekday sessions at thegym and evening/weekend sessions at

the warehouse

will also mean i can get a turbo session in before work too.

anyways have a great weekend all and catch you next week.


----------



## Rykard

quick spin round the block 4.36 miles , got slightly wet towards the end lol. feel a bit easier than last week.


----------



## Rykard

Tues Am

up at 5:30 for some cardio on the Turbo, don't know how you guys do it. was totally uncoordinated lol

managed 20 mins, mix of steady and tabata

showered, lunch prepped and bagged

think in future i will prep lunch then do the turbo when I am a little more awake

not sure whether I am playing tonight, need to get my hair cut on the way home as I need to get a passport.

weather is way too hot and sticky :-(

have a great day


----------



## Greshie

5:30am is still the middle of the night urggh:yawn:


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> 5:30am is still the middle of the night urggh:yawn:


lol, just need to get used to it and it will be easy, can't wait for winter lol


----------



## Rykard

Been thinking about my training recently. I've got too heavy and need to do something about it.

I have set the alarm 15 mins earlier and will be getting up at 5:30. I am going to try to do 20-30

mins on the bike each day and some bw exercises, push ups possible squats and planks for core.

Twice a week i am going to do a full body weights session (Squats, Bench, deads, ohp?)

I will also be starting to commute to work on my bike, there is a road being closed on my way in too

in a couple of weeks so this will create chaos :-( but an ideal time to start again.

I will weigh my self later to get a starting point.


----------



## Rykard

another brisk fasted 20mins on the turbo done,

not sure how long it will take to start having some effect. I have started to record my daily food intake in myfitnesspal too, so i can keep track of what i am eating (good and bad)

weather is still too hot though and getting worse for the weekend ;-(

had a wake up call yesterday with a new passport photo - not impressed

have a great day folks


----------



## Rykard

nothing to report this morning, still getting up earlier (it's tough roll on the winter :thumbdown: )

rest day today, nether regions ache from the cycling sessions, thinking of riding into work tomorrow (got the weekend to recover) but i'll see what the forecast does.

have a great day, and stay safe in that sun


----------



## Greshie

Looks like rain here at the moment .... shame as first thing it was glorious sunshine !


----------



## Rykard

not too fussed about riding home in the rain, as i can 'jump' straight in to the shower once i've packed the bike away.


----------



## Rykard

morning all

had some stomach issues so not been training much, pulled something I hope(resting)

rode into work this morning,only 3 miles but its a start. Why is it after days of dry hot sunny weather do i pick the

morning when it's cold and drizzling????

oh is picking me up later as i think the heat would kill me

been watching what i eat and have cleaned up a bit, eating round about 1800kcals per day atm

starting to feel a little better for it, but need to do that for a couple of months to see the real benefit

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

morning all

day 2 on the bike, still pretty easy. OH picked me up last night so it wasn't too bad this morning other than a crushed nut (ouch)

will be attempting to ride home tonight, same distance but twice as hard as there are 2 big hills, so not sure what tomorrow will bring lol

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Rode ho e, cardio wise I survived, lactic hurt, sun was way too hot. Was a bit light headed when I stopped. Ok now. Had fish and chips fot tea .

Tomorrow will be interesting, starting to ache now..

Think the bike is crying too, didn't feel quite right , think an n +1 could be on the cards

Later folks


----------



## Rykard

morning all

day 3 on the bike, still pretty easy, didn't feel yesterdays ride home as much as i thought I would, see if i still

feel that way later lol. managed to not drop my water bottle or crush my nuts today so that is good.

food still clean. looking forward to billing at the weekend (Land rover show), only downside - the friends we're going with

want an early start, so no lie in...

anyways have a great day allmorning all

day 3 on the bike, still pretty easy, didn't feel yesterdays ride home as much as i thought I would, see if i still

feel that way later lol. managed to not drop my water bottle or crush my nuts today so that is good.

food still clean. looking forward to billing at the weekend (Land rover show), only downside - the friends we're going with

want an early start, so no lie in...

anyways have a great day all


----------



## jimmywst

Still testing up after the pull mate ?


----------



## Rykard

i'm keeping off the weights for a little bit, not sure if i might have a bit of a hernia/pull, will keep it relatively easy for a bit then see how it feels. I have been surprised as my strength and cardio on the bike have been better than i thought considering i've not done anything much for getting on for 18? months. It's also quicker to get into work, so even if i get the oh to pick my up after work it's still not too bad. I am hoping I can keep it going and then go through the winter too, i had planned this a couple of years ago but had my 'shoulder' issues.


----------



## jimmywst

All in all sounding like a positive decision pal... more so seeing as it will only improve.


----------



## Rykard

morning all

day 4 on the bike, getting a little harder now. I am getting a little quicker so am keping up with the traffic a little more, unfortunately a side

effect is getting a bit more respect from the drivers so wehn they give me a space I have to take it, which means i work harder (sprinting).

Last night was harder, hardly stopped on the way home got most of the lights, and then got an earbaashing from the missus as i was late and didn't ring.

Felt it last night, hot and cramping slightly. This morning was hard - colder and I am still a little stiff from yesterday, again caught all the lights :-( there isn't a god up there lol. Getting picked up tonight as

i', spending all day on my feet tomorrow at a land rover show, unfortunately our friends are coming round about 8:30 to go, so no lie in (double bu99er)

food still clean, though my calories might be a little low according to myfitness pal

anyways have a great day all


----------



## Rykard

morning all

still on the bike, feeling really tired this morning, i think i am not eating enough (according to mfp)

legs/lungs are getting stronger, going to have to change bikes soon as i'm running out of gears lol. not got a run home tonight as i have to work from home tomorrow

so the oh is picking me up as i will look like a pack horse lol

had a pretty good weekend, billing aquadrome (landroverfest) on Saturday - think I now know what my new car is going to look like 

Sunday - did some shopping then lazed about all afternoon then cooked some of this weeks' lunch and dinners. I was going to go out on the bike for a bit

but there was a bad smash on the motorway and all the local roads were gridlocked.

I am going to continue on the bike as long as i can, start sprinting more for conditioning and see where that takes me.

Have a great day


----------



## Rykard

morning all

feeling rough this morning, tomorrow was a long day , stood for over an hour queueing at the passport office.

then my stomach was off in the afternoon, so didn't get all my food yesterday.

this mornings ride in was easier and harder, legs felt ok but I had a rucksack as well as panniers so this was harder on my

back. have had my smoked salmon and scarmbled eggs , just finishing off my coffee. weighed myself and i think i've lost a kilo since last time,

don't know where from cos i still look like a lump ;-(

riding home tonight, so will try to give it some more beans up the hills lol.

Have a great day


----------



## Rykard

still going good on the bike, down a whole .5kg lol, it's a start, feeling a bit healthier though.

had a nightmare last night, rode home, got wet :-( , rode into my close and there were patches of diesel on the road getting worse towards my house... on the drive was a nice big rainbow....

truck had sprung a leak, ms was oblivious to it lol - women? huh - got on to my mechanic and luckily he was still at the garage so nipped it over and he sorted it, trauma i could do without though..

weather looks better today though, but i need to rush home as we've got a hedge trimming firm to give us a quote for trimming our hedge..

have a great day folks


----------



## Rykard

wonder how long it will take to get quads like Chris Hoy...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> wonder how long it will take to get quads like Chris Hoy...


A while........hee hee....hey you....dropping lbs hey? Well done...x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> A while........hee hee....hey you....dropping lbs hey? Well done...x


Not quick enough lol

@Flubs How are you?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Not quick enough lol
> 
> @[Redacted] How are you?


Hey cap'n, slow and consistently is always better than a quick loss only to put it all on again in two minutes.....stick with it, you can get there.

I'm doing ok, thanks. Have a lovely Sunday...x


----------



## Rykard

morning all

well must be getting a bit fitter, didn't die on the way in this morning, didn't catch any significant red lights and wasn't

gasping for air when i arrived lol.

i think this is the start of the third week now, and it's feeling a bit easier. Will see how the run home goes, all uphill.

Got a birthday meal tonight so will need to balance killing myself on the way home will still being in a fit shape to go out 45 mins later.

truck's still laid up in the garage, so will be in the bike for the rest of the week. I get 3 days of it next week as I'm in Stockholm for

3 days, deep joy, on business.

anyways thanks for reading, I will get back to resistance training at some point, have a great day.


----------



## Rykard

well after a few weeks on my bike and a couple of weeks off with work and swedish flu I am going to get back on the horse next week (as it were). Got a week off so goiung to get my ass back in the gym.

wondering whether to start a new journal or continue with this one...

anyways have a great day folks


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> well after a few weeks on my bike and a couple of weeks off with work and swedish flu I am going to get back on the horse next week (as it were). Got a week off so goiung to get my ass back in the gym.
> 
> wondering whether to start a new journal or continue with this one...
> 
> anyways have a great day folks


swedish flu ?

only 3 things came out of sweden

1. ABBA

2. IKEA

3. Porn

so I'm guessing swedish flu is some kind of STD?


----------



## Rykard

Too little sleep, too much work and too many planes = cold, flu sore throat etc.


----------



## Rykard

Lunch time Pull session at thegym (finally made it lol)

Seated rows 45kg x5

Kroc DB rows 16kg x10 x4

Pulldowns 39kg x5

dying flys

plank

supermans

Wasn't the best session but at least i got there. I need to make a concerted effort to start working out again.

I figure a couple of weeks at thegym then switch back to the warehouse. Hopefully this will build up a bit of strength to

get playing badminton again.

catch you later


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> Lunch time Pull session at thegym (finally made it lol)
> 
> Seated rows 45kg x5
> 
> Kroc DB rows 16kg x10 x4
> 
> Pulldowns 39kg x5
> 
> dying flys
> 
> plank
> 
> supermans
> 
> Wasn't the best session but at least i got there. I need to make a concerted effort to start working out again.
> 
> I figure a couple of weeks at thegym then switch back to the warehouse. Hopefully this will build up a bit of strength to
> 
> get playing badminton again.
> 
> catch you later


glad to see your feeling better


----------



## Rykard

Good to be back. Slow and easy see how it goes


----------



## Rykard

wish i had gone to the gym this morning.. but chest tomorrow... need to awake the inner beast again.


----------



## Rykard

'Push' session at thegym

Incline DB Press wu 12.10 14.10

wk 18x5x5

Standing Shoulder press

wu 10x5 12x5

wk 14x5x5

Standing cable chest press L/R 14.5lbx10 22.5lbsx10x3

ABS

pointing dogs x 20

supermans x 20

dying flyes x 40

Incline DB press felt uncomfortable to start with but came into the groove as it went on, shoulder press felt ok, slightly tight but ok

felt pretty good afterwards, so obviously not killing myself yet. Next session is Legs planning to do this at the warehouse on Saturday AM.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Legs today at the warehouse this morning

Squat wu bar 10k 20k x10

30x10 30x10 32.5x10 35x10 legs ok but back and core not strong enough yet

Leg press

80x10 120x10 140x10 160x10 started too light byt finished well

Standing calf raise

70x20 70x20 toes in 70x20 toes out 79x15+5

Leg ext 39x10 42x10 49x10x2

Lying leg curl 20x10 25x10x3

Bit of stretching and that was me done

Feeling pretty sore now, not looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Rykard

Pull session at thegym (finally made it lol)

Seated rows 32.8 39.5 42.3

52kg x5

Kroc DB rows 18kg x10 x4

Pulldowns 45kg x5

pointing dogs

couldn't make it to the warehouse, calves are still totally fried from Saturday, walking is pretty painful lol

did what i could, all weights or reps up - feel ok.

hoping to get to badminton tomorrow night and then chest on Wednesday, got a wedding to go to on saturday

so legs may have to wait till sunday, or might try a cheeky session on friday

weather is a bit soso - damp, misty bit of drizzle in the air.

have a great day folks

ps

did anyone watch Jeff Lynne & ELO last night - fantastic.


----------



## jimmywst

Morning mate ... good to see your settling in very nicely to the gym sessions again.

As a side note... thanks for the Google abuse trying to find out what "pointing dogs" are.

The interweb is a scary place at times.

Have fun chasing the feathers later.


----------



## Rykard

jimmywst said:


> Morning mate ... good to see your settling in very nicely to the gym sessions again.
> 
> As a side note... thanks for the Google abuse trying to find out what "pointing dogs" are.
> 
> The interweb is a scary place at times.
> 
> Have fun chasing the feathers later.


lol

the pointing dogs are something the physio had me doing for my shoulder/core


----------



## jimmywst

Rykard said:


> lol
> 
> the pointing dogs are something the physio had me doing for my shoulder/core


Google image search is a blessing and curse. Lol.


----------



## Rykard

well survived an hour on court tonight, bit slow but it's bee a few months. no injuries is the best news.

tomorrow morning is push...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> well survived an hour on court tonight, bit slow but it's bee a few months. no injuries is the best news.
> 
> tomorrow morning is push...


your gonna ache in the morning


----------



## Rykard

lol, slowly started to ache more through the day. right glute seems to be worst, lunging :sad:

couldn't get the lunchtime push session in as a course I had forgotten about overran, so will be doing push in the morning and then hopefully legs friday morning as we're out all day saturday and i'm on my bike on monday so don't fancy a sunday session...


----------



## Rykard

too stiff in the shoulders/back for an early push session, planning on lunch time. Tomorrow's leg session is distinctly 50/50 atm


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> too stiff in the shoulders/back for an early push session, planning on lunch time. Tomorrow's leg session is distinctly 50/50 atm


lol did you get the lunch session in?


----------



## Rykard

Eventually, pm booked a 12.00 meeting when I booked myself out for 12-14.00 pita. Got there about 13.45.legs inthe morning will be interesting


----------



## BestBefore1989

well you've done better than me mate, I was going to train my back but I'm still sat at my PC trying to sort myself out for stuff Im doing next week


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> well you've done better than me mate, I was going to train my back but I'm still sat at my PC trying to sort myself out for stuff Im doing next week


lol, looks like you're going to have fun


----------



## Rykard

today's a bust too, woke up with a cracking headache, dyhydration I guess and glutes still ache

so had a nice breakfast of garlic mushrooms, grilled bacon, fried eggs and potato waffles.

not sure when i will get the leg session in, tonight is a possibility , tomorrow is out which leaves sunday.

I am cycling into work on monday so am in 2 minds about that. Think it may be the only way to go though as badders is on Tuesday.

weathers a little drizzly but 'should' get brighter later.

have a great day folks


----------



## Rykard

legs for me today..still feeling my way with the squats

Squat

wu barx10 10x8 20x5 30x3

wk 40x10x4

Leg Press

wk 120x10 140x10 160x10 180x10 - right knee tweaked on last rep of last set

standing calf raise

wk 70x20 70x20 toes in 70x20 toes ot 79x20

that was it short and sweet . on my bike tomorrow so hopefully the domes won't be too bad


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> legs for me today..still feeling my way with the squats
> 
> Squat
> 
> wu barx10 10x8 20x5 30x3
> 
> wk 40x10x4
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> wk 120x10 140x10 160x10 180x10 - right knee tweaked on last rep of last set
> 
> standing calf raise
> 
> wk 70x20 70x20 toes in 70x20 toes ot 79x20
> 
> that was it short and sweet . on my bike tomorrow so hopefully the domes won't be too bad


Nice.

are you forgetting to record the weight of the bar when you write up the squats?

most bars (not all) are 20kg, so bar X 10 is 20Kg X 10.

Should 10 X 8 read 30kg X 8 and 20 X 5 read 40kg X 5 etc?


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice.
> 
> are you forgetting to record the weight of the bar when you write up the squats?
> 
> most bars (not all) are 20kg, so bar X 10 is 20Kg X 10.
> 
> Should 10 X 8 read 30kg X 8 and 20 X 5 read 40kg X 5 etc?


yeah it's habit, i only write down what i load on the bar - so its all +20 kg


----------



## Rykard

forgot we're shopping after work, so got a lift in rather than bike. will be looking at a pull session in the morning - warehouse or gym??? then badders in the evening going for a full session

have a great day folks.


----------



## Rykard

Rykard said:


> yeah it's habit, i only write down what i load on the bar - so its all +20 kg


I did start writing down the full weight, but this ended up with me injuring my shoulder when I deadlifted 20kg more than i thought as I had written the total not loaded value down (18 months of pain)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> I did start writing down the full weight, but this ended up with me injuring my shoulder when I deadlifted 20kg more than i thought as I had written the total not loaded value down (18 months of pain)


ouch


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> ouch


That's what training half awake does for you lol


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> That's what training half awake does for you lol


yep .... ! focus focus focus!


----------



## Rykard

was in two minds this morning, still got a bit of doms from legs on sunday and wary of the fact i'm playing tonight

but thought wtf..

Pull session at the warehouse

deads *

warm up 10x10 20x7 30x3

work 40x5x5

bent over row *

work 20x5x5

was a bit of a rush, but got through it, will up the weights a little next week. Got a spot in the works carpark too which was a bonus.

not sure how smashed i will be tomorrow but that's another day lol.

have a great day

* all weights are excluding the Olympic bar


----------



## Rykard

didn't go to badminton was soo tired when I got home

ended up with a takeaway chicken kebab

planned an early night then ended up watching the fugitive :-(

will definitely get an early one tonight

doms not too bad, sat here thinking I could have done a push workout, but that's tomorrow

need some rest.

rained overnight, but it's brightening up now so hopefully will stay dry now

have a great day.


----------



## Rykard

i am definitely getting too old, woke uop this morning with pain in my right heel and it feel like i've sprained my right wrist - no strength in it.

so that put this mornings push session off, planned for lunch but my wrist is still iffy, no idea what i've done to it - slept on it funny?

core is still sore from the deads though so it may be for the best. I am hoping to get an early morning push session done tomorrow as sat is out .

so have a great day all ( esp. the old uns like me)


----------



## Keeks

Eeek, hope you feel better soon, take it easy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

rest (early night) and a good feed I think. hopefully will be ok for the morning


----------



## Rykard

Oh I forgot, went to swipe into work and dropped my card, I then watched it bounce away from me and drop down a drain....I had a great day today


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> Oh I forgot, went to swipe into work and dropped my card, I then watched it bounce away from me and drop down a drain....I had a great day today


Doh


----------



## Rykard

And in slow motion


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> Oh I forgot, went to swipe into work and dropped my card, I then watched it bounce away from me and drop down a drain....I had a great day today


Ooops


----------



## Rykard

Well looks like no training today, wedding went off ok, was really nice and the speeches were good, but thenthe emotions took over in the evening, hence didn't get to sleep till about 2.30. Bitter divorced parent = pain in the ar5e.

So push tomorrow.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

turbo this morning, only managed 13 mins before my butt gave out, badminton tonight and something in the morning.

i will get back on the horse.


----------



## Rykard

physio tonight, shoulder feeling a bit iffy , so no badminton/push this morning.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope you feel better soon


no real issue, just feel tight, was having regular massage sessions every 3-4 weeks to keep everything loose, but haven't been for a while


----------



## Rykard

feeling better and worse for the physio session, don't feel as tight but am battered and bruised lol

no training on post massage days. so will be back on it tomorrow.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

'Push' session at the warehouse

Bench

wu barx8 10x5 20x3

wk 30x5x3 20x5x2

OHP

wu barx8 5x3

wk 10x5x5

Pushdown

14x10x3

My right shoulder has been aching for a week or so, but thought i needed to give it a go. I went a little

heavy on the work sets on the bench so will go with 25 next time and see how it feels. I was also a little wary on the OHP

too, the work sets were uncomnfortable, so we'll see how i feel in the morning. Don't know when my ne4xty session will be as i may be

working in the garage over the weekend. But it will be Pull.

have a great day


----------



## Greshie

Sometimes I think gentle working of parts that ache is beneficial but there musn't be any huge discomfort.....


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Sometimes I think gentle working of parts that ache is beneficial but there musn't be any huge discomfort.....


I know what you mean, i think in the past i've been guilty of leaving it too long and not getting back into it


----------



## Rykard

weekend has become free, yay, don't have to go to the garage


----------



## Rykard

pull done, had to do it at home, as oh needed a lift into town so the timings didn't work too well.

Deads

wu bar.7 loaded 32x3 x2

wk 44x5x5

Bent Over Row

wk 24x5x5

finished with a set of shrugs 24x6

didn't feel right, strange bar and weights, think the home workout will be an standby only for now

weather is pretty chilly today, sunny but real chill in the air, I guess winter really is on the way


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> pull done, had to do it at home, as oh needed a lift into town so the timings didn't work too well.
> 
> Deads
> 
> wu bar.7 loaded 32x3 x2
> 
> wk 44x5x5
> 
> Bent Over Row
> 
> wk 24x5x5
> 
> finished with a set of shrugs 24x6
> 
> didn't feel right, strange bar and weights, think the home workout will be an standby only for now
> 
> weather is pretty chilly today, sunny but real chill in the air, I guess winter really is on the way


well to be fair mate there are only 80 days till Christmass

:blink:


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> well to be fair mate there are only 80 days till Christmass
> 
> :blink:


No idea why I 'liked' this .... bah humbug!


----------



## Rykard

morning all

bike done 20mins

lunches done

breakfast done

show done

what filthy morning, it's tipping down

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> No idea why I 'liked' this .... bah humbug!


Agreed....I only liked it cos u did...hehe....and double bah humbug with bells on!!:laugh:

Hey Cap'n....xx. Keep on trucking...doing well mister.....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Agreed....I only liked it cos u did...hehe....and double bah humbug with bells on!!:laugh:
> 
> Hey Cap'n....xx. Keep on trucking...doing well mister.....


Hey @Flubs how are you doing?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Hey @[Redacted] how are you doing?


Hey back at ya....still being gouged in the nuts by life......but gittin' thru.....one must dahhhhhling, one absolutely must...  .


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Hey back at ya....still being gouged in the nuts by life......but gittin' thru.....one must dahhhhhling, one absolutely must...  .


Good to hear you're still around, you managing to train? How's the foot?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Good to hear you're still around, you managing to train? How's the foot?


Training a bit sporadic but ok.....foots still a bit of a nuisance...there'll be no more running and jumping about on it any more...did a great job on it whatever I did....but.....there's always summing else you can do right? Heehee...of course right....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Training a bit sporadic but ok.....foots still a bit of a nuisance...there'll be no more running and jumping about on it any more...did a great job on it whatever I did....but.....there's always summing else you can do right? Heehee...of course right....


shame about the foot, can you cycle? good for quads and calves


----------



## Rykard

skipped legs this morning so i can play badminton tonight, not sure what state i will be in tomorrow, so legs may have to wait until Thursday.

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> skipped legs this morning so i can play badminton tonight, not sure what state i will be in tomorrow, so legs may have to wait until Thursday.
> 
> have a great day


Skipped legs?

:nono:

:lol:


----------



## Rykard

didn't even make badminton last night, ankle went. going to have a little leg session at lunch - extension and curls then a blast on a bike. hopefully I'll be ok for the weekend.


----------



## 25434

You.skipped.legs?

Herrrruuummppphh!

:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

...and it gets better, missed the lunchtime session as we had a fire alarm and had to evacuate then to make it even better, I realised wheni got home I hadn't picked my gym bag up from work, and I can't get in cause I lost my swipecard, so no early session tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> ...and it gets better, missed the lunchtime session as we had a fire alarm and had to evacuate then to make it even better, I realised wheni got home I hadn't picked my gym bag up from work, and I can't get in cause I lost my swipecard, so no early session tomorrow


 :lol: when its not going your way...........


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: when its not going your way...........


at least i didn't get wet whilst waiting for the fire brigade to give us the all clear


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> at least i didn't get wet whilst waiting for the fire brigade to give us the all clear


Always look on the broooiiiiggghhht slide of life! Do dooo, dee doo de dooo dee dooooooo.......hahahahaaa......xxx


----------



## Rykard

'Push' session at the warehouse

Bench

wu barx8 10x5 20x3

wk 25x5x5

OHP

wu barx8 5x3

wk 10x5x5

Pushdown

25x10 30x10x2

My right shoulder has been aching for a week or so, but thought i needed to give it a go. I went a little

heavy on the work sets on the bench so will go with 25 next time and see how it feels. I was also a little wary on the OHP

too, the worksets were uncomfortable, so we'll see how i feel in the morning. My next session will be Legs/Pull as i am working in the garage over the weekend.

have a great day


----------



## MRSTRONG

could always pop over to my gym in rugby for a session buddy


----------



## Rykard

MRSTRONG said:


> could always pop over to my gym in rugby for a session buddy


when I've got a few weeks of consistent training under my belt, I might take you up on that offer.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> when I've got a few weeks of consistent training under my belt, I might take you up on that offer.


or a cuppa tea and a nosey


----------



## Rykard

MRSTRONG said:


> or a cuppa tea and a nosey


that's probably more doable lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rykard said:


> that's probably more doable lol


i`ll be here whenever you fancy mate all my hours on on fb page and address , pop in anytime you like buddy


----------



## 25434

Ooooeeerrrrrrr......rykkers and Mr strong sitting in a treeeeeeee

K I S S I....errr....ooop! Wrong song.....  . Hey cap'n, get your butt down there and do some training......gwaaaaaaaannnnnn.....bam! Bam! Bam! Heee heee...

Too scared? :whistling: :laugh:

Awweee.....only teasing ....this Friday after all.....have a good weekend cap'n...x


----------



## Rykard

lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ooooeeerrrrrrr......rykkers and Mr strong sitting in a treeeeeeee
> 
> K I S S I....errr....ooop! Wrong song.....  . Hey cap'n, get your butt down there and do some training......gwaaaaaaaannnnnn.....bam! Bam! Bam! Heee heee...
> 
> Too scared? :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> Awweee.....only teasing ....this Friday after all.....have a good weekend cap'n...x


Nice to see the return of the Quads


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> lol


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Rykard

this morning i'm struggling between legs and pull. I can't train in the morning as i have an earlier conf calls, Tuesday is badminton day , and i am determined to go this week soo..

thinking of doing deads, kroc rows, followed by legs ext/curls then finish off with 5 mins on the bike..

deads = full body

kroc rows = finish the back off

legs ext / curls = knee stabilisers/hams

bike = legs/abs/cardio


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> this morning i'm struggling between legs and pull. I can't train in the morning as i have an earlier conf calls, Tuesday is badminton day , and i am determined to go this week soo..
> 
> thinking of doing deads, kroc rows, followed by legs ext/curls then finish off with 5 mins on the bike..
> 
> deads = full body
> 
> kroc rows = finish the back off
> 
> legs ext / curls = knee stabilisers/hams
> 
> bike = legs/abs/cardio


Go for it!


----------



## Rykard

i'm done...

deads

wu 10x9 20x5 40x3

wk 50x5x5

leg press

120x10 160x10x3

kroc row

10x10 15x10

20x20

bike 5mins @L8 45-60 rpm - this killed me, hr was at 172!!!

totally bushed now

just had a chicken/steak fajita wrap left over from last night and a triple? espresso.

watching the touring cars tear each other up, then the GP maybe a shower and lunch in there somewhere and roast pork for dinner.

have a good one.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> i'm done...
> 
> deads
> 
> wu 10x9 20x5 40x3
> 
> wk 50x5x5
> 
> leg press
> 
> 120x10 160x10x3
> 
> kroc row
> 
> 10x10 15x10
> 
> 20x20
> 
> bike 5mins @L8 45-60 rpm - this killed me, hr was at 172!!!
> 
> totally bushed now
> 
> just had a chicken/steak fajita wrap left over from last night and a triple? espresso.
> 
> watching the touring cars tear each other up, then the GP maybe a shower and lunch in there somewhere and roast pork for dinner.
> 
> have a good one.


Nice.

My wife is doing a roast port lunch; crackling, roasted tatties, the works, but I cant have any :crying: chicken and bulgar wheat for me


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice.
> 
> My wife is doing a roast port lunch; crackling, roasted tatties, the works, but I cant have any :crying: chicken and bulgar wheat for me


Damn those pt's but think of the results


----------



## Greshie

Roast rack of lamb for me (miniscule) with roast tatties/ parsnips / carrots and mint gravy  followed by chocolate roulade (well one has to! )


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Roast rack of lamb for me (miniscule) with roast tatties/ parsnips / carrots and mint gravy  followed by chocolate roulade (well one has to! )


Sounds good, roast spuds and carrots, wilted cabbage, roast pork and stuffing


----------



## Rykard

Is there anything better than a sunday roast? Ours was spot on


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Is there anything better than a sunday roast? Ours was spot on


Phwooooooaaaaarrrrrrrrrr....Sunday roast...haven't had one for a couple of years at least! I'm sensing one looming now......roasties, yum....


----------



## Rykard

'Push' session at the warehouse

Bench

wu barx8 10x5 20x3

wk 27.5x5x5

OHP

wu barx8 5x3

wk 12.5x5x5

Pushdown

30x10 35x10x2

right shoulder Still aching, but thought i needed to give it a go. Bench was a little iffy but i persevered. OHP felt tight

but i battled through. Will put some deep heat on my shoulder tonight. pushdown was strange, 30 seemed really easy so switched

up to 35. Nice walk into work in shorts, got a few strange looks round the office, but nothing new there.

Next session is planned fro Friday morning, pull.

the weather is a little dull, but it's not raining yet.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Pull session at the warehouse

deads

warm up 10x8 20x5 40x3

work 55x5x5

kroc rows

warm up 12.5x10

work 20x16+7+7

was a good tiring workout, kroc rows didn't work, thus couldn't manage to get in the groove and they felt heavy even though it was the same weight

as last time, I can only assume the uplight in the deads weight took more out of me than i thought. I think i may switch back to bent over rows...

or experiment on an off day with the kroc row form

so cold 3 egg ommlette eaten, coffee being drunk , next planned session is legs on Sunday

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Cold omelette? Bleeeeuuuurrrggghhhhhhhhh........  x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Cold omelette? Bleeeeuuuurrrggghhhhhhhhh........  x


ok, cold scrambled eggs - is that better?

nice to see your face again, not that there is anything wrong with your legs... <um better shut up, digging a hole here>


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> ok, cold scrambled eggs - is that better?
> 
> nice to see your face again, not that there is anything wrong with your legs... <um better shut up, digging a hole here>


:laugh::laugh: x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> ok, cold scrambled eggs - is that better?
> 
> nice to see your face again, not that there is anything wrong with your legs... <um better shut up, digging a hole here>





Flubs said:


> :laugh::laugh: x


Does this mean they aren't your legs either :lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Does this mean they aren't your legs either :lol:


:laugh: they sure are.....and here comes my bottom! Seeing as it's friday....lololol......


----------



## Rykard

7



Flubs said:


> :laugh: they sure are.....and here comes my bottom! Seeing as it's friday....lololol......


Am I allowed to like it? Great glutes btw


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> :laugh: they sure are.....and here comes my bottom! Seeing as it's friday....lololol......


 :drool:


----------



## 25434

Thank you chaps! Heee heee........I'm just being a bit naughty......currently on sofa in bedsox and t shirt.....looking more like waynetta slob than the image my buttocks may portray... :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Thank you chaps! Heee heee........I'm just being a bit naughty......currently on sofa in bedsox and t shirt.....looking more like waynetta slob than the image my buttocks may portray... :lol:


Lol,I'm sure you look fine


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Lol,I'm surd you look fine


Yes yes I do.......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Thank you chaps! Heee heee........I'm just being a bit naughty......currently on sofa in bedsox and t shirt.....looking more like waynetta slob than the image my buttocks may portray... :lol:


Naughty but nice :wub:


----------



## 25434

OOP! I pressed wrong button...damm....I ruined a great funny line there....poop!

And that's not an instruction!!

Hurr hurrrr...see what I did there? Great recovery I thought? 

Wanders off feeling smug....


----------



## Rykard

Legs done at the warehouse

Squat

Wu barx8 10x5 20x2 30x2

Wk 45x10x4

Leg press

Wu 120x10

160x10 170x10 180x10 190x10 pb

Calf raise

88x12 97x12x2

Farmers walk

4 lengths

Lunch breaded chicken and roast pots from last night.

Then showering and off to the mother in laws for sunday dinner

I will sleep well tonight


----------



## BestBefore1989

PB :bounce:

well done mate


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> PB :bounce:
> 
> well done mate


squat is still well down, but i'm building that up slowly. probably shouldn't push the leg press as much though lol. still pretty weak though, the guy before me was doing 380kg - coming back from a hamstring injury,


----------



## 25434

Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

:bounce: :thumb: thazzmaboi...


----------



## Rykard

'Push' session at the warehouse

Bench

wu barx8 10x5 20x3

wk 30x5x5

OHP

wu barx8 **

wk 15x5x5

** should have done another warm up set i think , missed out pushdowns as i was totally gone.

right shoulder Still aching, but thought i needed to give it a go. Bench was a little iffy but i persevered. OHP felt tight

but i battled through. Will put some deep heat on my shoulder tonight.

Next session is planned for tomorrow morning, pull if i can move .. got clients in thurs/fri so can't really do a morning session

and got physio/massage on thurs pm

the weather is pretty grotty, windy and drizzling so got a little wet on the way in, but it's supposed to be worse tonight - deep joy

have a great day and stay safe if you're out in the weather.


----------



## Rykard

Pull session at the warehouse

deads

warm up 10x8 20x5 40x3

work 57.5x5x5

DB rows

work 20x8 22.5x8 25x8x2

was a good tiring workout really struggled with the maths on the deads lol, but weights going up slowly, I need to work on my core as I think i may have

strained it slightly today. No more workouts for 2-3 days, got clients over from Norway so stuck in meetings for the next 2 days.

breakfast cold chorizo & mushroom 2 egg omelette, coffee being drunk , next planned session is legs on Sat/Sunday

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Soooooooooooo.........where are ye? Had to drag this up from page 2! Report in mister..... 

And have a great weekend whatever you're up to. X


----------



## Rykard

@Flubs Had clients in so not trained since wednesday but back on it this weekend. How did the interview go?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> Had clients in so not trained since wednesday but bsck on it this weekend. How did the interview go?


this is what we all want to know.

fingers crossed


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> @[Redacted] Had clients in so not trained since wednesday but back on it this weekend. How did the interview go?





BestBefore1989 said:


> this is what we all want to know.
> 
> fingers crossed


Thanks both for asking...please go and see what I posted in dirk maquackerlikie's journal.......it wasn't good....that is all....:laugh: x


----------



## Rykard

legs this morning.

squat

wu barx10 10x5 20x2 30x2 40x1

wk 50x5x5 ( up 5kg on last time)

Leg Press

wu 120x8 160x3

wk 180x5 190x5 200x5x3 (PB) ( up 10kg and reps from last time)

standing calf raise

97x10x3

farmers walk x 6 lengths (up 2 on last time)

stationary bike (finisher) 5mins L8 @ 45-60 rpm (70) need to up the level

feeling a bif iffy now, may have pushed a little too hard lol, thougth I was going to pass out whilst cooking lunch (chicken/potato/mushroom/pepper frittata )

dinner chicken and chips

my shoulder is still a bit sore so will miss out on ohp on tuesday. tomorrow is a rest day.

anyone recommend some elbow/knee sleeves? with winter coming I want something to keep the joints warm, not massively supportive though.


----------



## 25434

Didn't you have something immediately post workout? To quickly replenish your bod? You shouldn't passing out cap'n......especially whilst making dinner.....you might drop the chicken! WUT a waste!:laugh:.....

Seriously though, after you ate did u feel better? Hope so...x


----------



## Rykard

6



Flubs said:


> Didn't you have something immediately post workout? To quickly replenish your bod? You shouldn't passing out cap'n......especially whilst making dinner.....you might drop the chicken! WUT a waste!:laugh:.....
> 
> Seriously though, after you ate did u feel better? Hope so...x


Nothing until about an hour after, my mistake, feeling a bit more human. Core is hurting a lot though .

Hope you're good


----------



## BestBefore1989

:bounceB:bounce:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounceB:bounce:


Oh bugger! I missed the PB! Soz.......

But noice one mister, noice one.... :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

i know it's not up there with most on here , but at least I'm progressing. Squats need to come up though.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> i know it's not up there with most on here , but at least I'm progressing. Squats need to come up though.


I don't think it matters what you can lift, you'll always want to lift more


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> I don't think it matters what you can lift, you'll always want to lift more


slow, steady and consistent. I am hoping to get to the end of november having lifted consistently, then i have a week away in yorkshire - nice rest and recuperation, then back into it. I have started training almost exclusively at the warehouse 2-3 days in the week and 1 day at the weekend, still on ppl 5x5 with a day or two in between. If i can keep adding small amounts and not get injured then hopefully i can break the cycle and push on.

just about to have my porridge + cranberries + protein washed down with a nice cup of coffee - whilst ploughing through last weeks work emails (out of the business Thurs/Fri) :-(

Have a great day.


----------



## Rykard

no training today, right shoulder tight and i'm playing skittles tonight. will see how it is ion the morning as i'm playing badminton on thursday too so don't want to bu88er it up.


----------



## Rykard

not happy !!

push session

took it easy but the right shoulder (outer delt) is still not right. Looks like I will need to give it a week off.

I tried flat bench and this put too much pressure on it, incline bench was the same, lat pulldowns were ok but seated row not sure of.

I am going to train around it, pull - seated row, lat pulldown might try reverse flyes? and Legs - need to warm shoulders before the squat though

I am going to give push and deads/farmers walks a miss for a couple of weeks. see how it goes. might try light DB press or flyes in a week or so.

so no training today :-( and it's now raining and I've got a great day infront of me (NOT!!!)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> not happy !!
> 
> push session
> 
> took it easy but the right shoulder (outer delt) is still not right. Looks like I will need to give it a week off.
> 
> I tried flat bench and this put too much pressure on it, incline bench was the same, lat pulldowns were ok but seated row not sure of.
> 
> I am going to train around it, pull - seated row, lat pulldown might try reverse flyes? and Legs - need to warm shoulders before the squat though
> 
> I am going to give push and deads/farmers walks a miss for a couple of weeks. see how it goes. might try light DB press or flyes in a week or so.
> 
> so no training today :-( and it's now raining and I've got a great day infront of me (NOT!!!)


Hope things perk up for you


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope things perk up for you


hopefully , i was going ok too, spoke too soon. but i will train smart and be back on it


----------



## 25434

Yes, cap'n...training smart....do it......

Cough notthativeeverdunnitmyself.....hurrr hurrrr...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Yes, cap'n...training smart....do it......
> 
> Cough notthativeeverdunnitmyself.....hurrr hurrrr...


lol <like>


----------



## Rykard

Modified Pull session at the warehouse

has become more of a back session

shoulder mob

Pulldowns

warm up 28x8 35x5 42x3

work 49x5x5

Pullovers

couldn't quite fit in the plate loader so ended up in the selector machine

6 x10 7x10 8x10 9x10

Seated row

6x10 7x5 8x5 9x5 10x5

Pulldowns with close grip (to work the lat rotation)

42x5x5

shoulder mob

was a reasonable session, tried as best i cold to avoid using the outer delt on my right shoulder, with the exception of the pullovers

i think i managed that quite well. I will do legs tomorrow or Sunday - probably sunday so i get a days rest into my shoulders/back.

breakfast 200g smoked salmon and a couple of scrambled eggs & coffee.

got meetings and a bit of work today.

dinner is simplke pasta (toms, onions, garlic and evoo)

lunch haven't decided yet.,.

weather is oddly warm today walked to work in shorts, shirt and fleece and felt too warm - bizarre??

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good work :thumbup1:


didn't take as much out of me as the dead sessions but that maybe for the best, i'll see how the legs go at the weekend.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> didn't take as much out of me as the dead sessions but that maybe for the best, i'll see how the legs go at the weekend.


I find dead lifting destroys me more than any other exercise, followed by squats which is why I would never squat and dead lift on the same day if I could avoid it.


----------



## Rykard

looks like todays session won't be happening.

shoulder/trap is really sore, did some diy & cleaning yesterday and this seems to have aggravated it somewhat.

I have also developed a weird abdominal pain low to the right, so am seeing how that goes, may go to the docs if

it doesn't improve.

on a plus side, made some pinch grip blocks so i can work on my my grip strength, this was yesterdays sawing :-(

weather is wet, peeing down, but not too cold.

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

View attachment 160943


----------



## Rykard

been docs, he says i've strained my stomach, doesn't think it's a hernia but to keep an eye on it. Think I will may get a belt.

no training today as I went to the docs, will do legs in the morning, then have a physio session after work.

Squats and leg extensions & curls I think nothing too 'strenuous', will see if they have a belt big enough for me...

back/neck still not too clever hence the physio tomorrow, think I just need to rest it and be careful about what i do.

have a great day


----------



## 25434

You strained your stomach? Berrrrrrrrrludddieee Nora cap'n! That sounds awful, but funny too.....soz....

So, do you have to avoid anything that will impede your core? Awkward.....as just moving at all involves that doesn't it? Ithink...

Hope you're ok though...you seem to be doing that winter thing where everything just falls apart! I've got a stinking cold and skipped trng tonight in favour of loafing on the sofa....pft?...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> You strained your stomach? Berrrrrrrrrludddieee Nora cap'n! That sounds awful, but funny too.....soz....
> 
> So, do you have to avoid anything that will impede your core? Awkward.....as just moving at all involves that doesn't it? Ithink...
> 
> Hope you're ok though...you seem to be doing that winter thing where everything just falls apart! I've got a stinking cold and skipped trng tonight in favour of loafing on the sofa....pft?...


Just glad it wasn't a hernia, I'm training legs in the morning, I'll probably go light on the squats and get a pump from tne leg curls and extensions and five min blast on the bike to finish. Go a back shoulder and trap massage after work.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Just glad it wasn't a hernia, I'm training legs in the morning, I'll probably go light on the squats and get a pump from tne leg curls and extensions and five min blast on the bike to finish. Go a back shoulder and trap massage after work.


Good idea. I'm supposed tobe doing back tomorrow but will have to see how my cold goes, pretty much wipes me out but will see how I go.


----------



## Rykard

Use machines and go for reps, at least you're turning it over without taking too much out of yourself.

It will be tough in the morning as its starting to get cold :sad:


----------



## Rykard

missed this morning session,

combination of taking too long to prep breakfast and lunch, wanting to eat

breakfast (chicken, potato, onion, scramble egg and cheese burrito) whilst still warm 

and not wanting to carry everything into work as I am the physio tonight, so new plan

legs at thegym @lunch

Leg Ext/Curls

Sissy Squats

Bike to finish

then get my back/shoulders sorted out tonight. In hind sight that is probably a better workout that doing normal squats for the minute

still cold here, bit of rain but not too much, missed the forecast so I have no idea what to expect later

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

No training today, felt crap at lunch.

Found my shoulders were both crap, jodie went to town on them, v. Painful, but hopefully now loosened up a bit.

Tomorrow legs, Can't do push movements till Tuesday.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> No training today, felt crap at lunch.
> 
> Found my shoulders were both crap, jodie went to town on them, v. Painful, but hopefully now loosened up a bit.
> 
> Tomorrow legs, Can't do push movements till Tuesday.


Just keep going buster.....do wut u can....I. Doing it too......


----------



## Rykard

legs at lunch

legs exts

leg curls

sissy squats?

can't do push movements.

Friday will be off, Saturday off to a craft fair at Newmarket, then planning on a back/pull session Sunday AM. Next light push session is planned for Tuesday.

The diagnosis was a tight something or other mastoid - basically the muscles that run from the chest to the shoulder/pec/trap tie in. the analogy that was used is they are like rubber bands that stick together and don't release. I haven't been stretching as I should and basically its all 'stuck' together. So warm up properly, exercise with e a good range of motion, warm down and stretch after exercising.. something we are probably all guilty of not doing. She said it is the most common injury she is seeing at the moment, but little comfort when your gasping in pain :-( but it's getting sorted and i'll be back at it as soon as i can,

anyways thanks for reading and have a great day

weather was cold this morning, but strangely it was really clear. Normally after bonfire night its a bit misty. rain is forecast for later though :-(


----------



## Rykard

leg session

didn't squat because of my shoulder and didn't go too heavy on the leg press with my pulled stomach. I forgot to grab a belt though <dumbass>

leg press

wu 40x10 80x5 120x3

wk 160x10x4 - pretty straight forward not straining too much took it steady

Leg Extension

??x10 ??+x10X3 - Different machine but think i will use this one from now on , got a good pump in the quads

Seated Leg Curls

30x10 36x10x2 - again a different but couldn't get comfortable, I have big quads and calves so sometimes struggle on machines where you

lock yourself in. tried a standing hamcurl machine - seem to hit my calves more but will have a word next time i'm down there

Stding leg curl - 2x10

Standing Calf raise - 88x10x2 97x10x2 - nice and steady

legs stretching

Shoulder mobility exercises

that was about it, rained on me on the way in, got some comments about wearing shorts from a couple of the ladies (jealous lol)

forecast is for more on and of through the day so i will get wet on the way home too probably.

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> leg session
> 
> didn't squat because of my shoulder and didn't go too heavy on the leg press with my pulled stomach. I forgot to grab a belt though <dumbass>
> 
> leg press
> 
> wu 40x10 80x5 120x3
> 
> wk 160x10x4 - pretty straight forward not straining too much took it steady
> 
> Leg Extension
> 
> ??x10 ??+x10X3 - Different machine but think i will use this one from now on , got a good pump in the quads
> 
> Seated Leg Curls
> 
> 30x10 36x10x2 - again a different but couldn't get comfortable,* I have big quads and calves *so sometimes struggle on machines where you
> 
> lock yourself in. tried a standing hamcurl machine - seem to hit my calves more but will have a word next time i'm down there
> 
> Stding leg curl - 2x10
> 
> Standing Calf raise - 88x10x2 97x10x2 - nice and steady
> 
> legs stretching
> 
> Shoulder mobility exercises
> 
> that was about it, rained on me on the way in, got some comments about wearing shorts from a couple of the ladies (jealous lol)
> 
> forecast is for more on and of through the day so i will get wet on the way home too probably.
> 
> have a great day


Wish I had that problem


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Wish I had that problem


unfortunately not all muscle lol


----------



## 25434

I've got a big bum......does that count? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rykard

U



Flubs said:


> I've got a big bum......does that count? :laugh::laugh:


It don't look bad though :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I've got a big bum......does that count? :laugh::laugh:


Lier :nono:


----------



## Rykard

Back this morning

Pulldowns

Wu 28x10 35x5 42x3

Wk 49x5x5

Seated rows 9x5x5

Cable pullovers

30x10 35 x10x3

Pulldowns close grip

42x10x2 42+1.25kgx10x2

Face pulls

3x10 4x10x2 5x10

Bike 5mins level 8

Shoulder mob

Stretching

Good session didn't feel too much in the shoulder. This workout isn't taking too muvh out ofme which is good.

Next workout will be Wednesday as we're down to one car , service and mot.

Laters folks


----------



## 25434

Nice one cap'n. Nice and easy does it.....well done mister....


----------



## Rykard

be back on it tomorrow, service delayed


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> be back on it tomorrow, service delayed


Leaves on the line ? :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

leg session

didn't squat because of my shoulder and didn't go too heavy on the leg press with my pulled stomach. I forgot to grab a belt though <dumbass again>

leg press

wu 40x10 80x5 120x3

wk 170x10x4 - pretty straight forward not straining too much took it steady

Leg Extension

50x10x4

SLDL

Barx10 10x10x3 - was in a few minds what to do for the hammies, but settled on these super setted with the leg extensions. will gradually increase the weight

Standing Calf raise - 97x10x4

legs stretching

Shoulder mobility exercises

that was about it, didn't rain but was a little chilly, traffic was awful.

just had my coffee and chocolate orange protein cookie

it's a bit more relaxed now that I am exerting my ability to arrive at work slightly later and I think the workouts are better for it. I can take

my time a bit and not rush so much. My shoulder is better and I'm going to try some presses with bands and see how they feel. If there is still pain I will

go to the docs and see where that goes..

next big workout will be Back later in the week.

have a great day


----------



## Greshie

Yes my workouts suffer if I'm in a hurry because of an appointment later in the morning ... much better to be able to amble through at my own pace ...


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

last night I was thinking of doing a bit of core today. Woke up this morning with doms in the hams and quads and starving.

So I decided on breakfast instead. Couple of rashers of bacon, couple of eggs forced between 3 rounds of bread washewd down with a nice fresh

mug of coffee.

I am undecided what to do tomorrow, whether to try some push movements or give my shoulder longer to rest and do another back or core session.

My back and rear shoulders are aching today so I am really not sure which way to go.

weather is changeable but it's not too cold yet

have a great day


----------



## 25434

This is very very important and may or may not impact on out friendship.....

Ketchup or brown sauce?

Breathe breathe breathe......


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> This is very very important and may or may not impact on out friendship.....
> 
> Ketchup or brown sauce?
> 
> Breathe breathe breathe......


as it had two eggs on it - bread (buttered, bacon , ketchup, bread (buttered both sides) eggs, bread (buttered) - ordinarily i would have gone for fresh toms rather than ketchup, but didn't have time or fresh toms. If there was no egg then it would probably have been HP.

we still friends?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> as it had two eggs on it - bread (buttered, bacon , ketchup, bread (buttered both sides) eggs, bread (buttered) - ordinarily i would have gone for fresh toms rather than ketchup, but didn't have time or fresh toms. If there was no egg then it would probably have been HP.
> 
> Pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee cap'n. Right answer! Hurrr hurrr.....hp it is and we is still buddies.....that wuz a close one....
> 
> we still friends?


----------



## 25434

Uh oh! I mucked up the quote thing...pft! Blonde! That's my problem...:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Modified Pull session at the warehouse

has become more of a back session

shoulder mob

Back / Pull

ballsed up this morning on the pullovers. I've been hanging a small plate on the stack to allow smaller weight increases, but this morning I forgot to

change the pin position for the work set _ DOH!!

Pulldowns

warm up 28x8 35x5 42x3

work 42+2.1/2 x 4 49+2.1/2x5x1

Pullovers

30x10x4

Seated row

10x5x5

Pulldowns with close grip (to work the lat rotation)

49x5x5

shoulder mob

breakfast 200g smoked salmon and a couple of scrambled eggs & coffee.

weather is oddly warm today walked to work in shorts, shirt and fleece and felt too warm - bizarre?? when is the real weather going to hit????

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Not a good day today.

woke up barely able to swallow, throat felt really constricted, could breathe through my nose fine, but not my mouth. Nothing else hurts no cold or anything???

been to the quacks , she didn't think it was too serious, suggested I try strepsils to start with but gave me a script for anti biotics if it gets worse.

there wasn't any puss or anything. So had a day at home resting and drinking plenty, hopefully get on legs tomorrow, see how I go.

weather has been changeable to say the least, lashing down this morning and sunny now ???

have a great day


----------



## Greshie

Hope you get sorted asap... :thumbup1: Gales here this morning too but sunny now !


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> Not a good day today.
> 
> woke up barely able to swallow, throat felt really constricted, could breathe through my nose fine, but not my mouth. Nothing else hurts no cold or anything???
> 
> been to the quacks , she didn't think it was too serious, suggested I try strepsils to start with but gave me a script for anti biotics if it gets worse.
> 
> there wasn't any puss or anything. So had a day at home resting and drinking plenty, hopefully get on legs tomorrow, see how I go.
> 
> weather has been changeable to say the least, lashing down this morning and sunny now ???
> 
> have a great day


That doesn't sound good mate. Sod training, rest up with and recover.


----------



## 25434

Flippin Eck capn...that sounds weird....there are a few seasonal bugs around at the mo...I'm having one myself, unpleasant for sure but it's on its way out so can't complain. Hope you will be ok..x


----------



## Rykard

Learnt something today, when you have large forearms and your jacket spud has rolled to the back of the oven, it's better to pull the shelf out rather than burn both sides of your arm :crying:


----------



## BestBefore1989

OUCH!


----------



## Rykard

It's not bad, just annoyingly sore


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> Learnt something today, when you have large forearms and your jacket spud has rolled to the back of the oven, it's better to pull the shelf out rather than burn both sides of your arm :crying: [/quote
> 
> You won't be doing that again in a hurry !


----------



## Rykard

leg session

morning all, well it was a mixed start to the day...

got to the gym a little late, always this way when the oh has the first shower???

leg press

wu 80x10 120x5 160x3

wk 180x10x4 - pretty straight forward not straining too much took it steady. Seems to be going well, will up 5kg next time

Leg Extension ss with SLDL

57x10x4

SLDL

10x10x4 - will up by 2.5kg next time, concentrating on sticking my butt out

Standing Calf raise - 97x10x3 106x10

legs stretching

got to the changing rooms and realised I had forgotten my fleece, so I have to wear my workout fleece - oversized with the arms cutdown to give freedom around my wrists

I might stay in at lunch lol. was drizzling and threatening to chuick it down but it looks like it might be on the way home I get wet :-(

just had my coffee and found I have some how mislaid my chocolate orange protein cookie :-(

still giving my shoulder some rest time, planning on Back on wednesday and then a lunch time push session - light weights

and cables see how it feels

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Hey capn, I wouldn't worry bout your fleece. The guys in my gym come in their work overalls and boots and just get down to training like that! Then, go back to work without showering after they've been sweating like peeeeeegs! They must hum like anything, bleuuurrrrgggghhhh. I went to the gym this morning and it was freezing. I had my trackies on, then a t shirt, then another t shirt, then my fave pink sweatshirt, AND my woolly scarf round my neck, and my pink beanie hat...:laugh: I wasn't half sweating by the time I'd finished but at least I could come home and shower.....


----------



## Rykard

Gymwear

Shorts with 3/4 cut off trackies - need to allow my calves go breath

Technical tshirt with sweatshirt with the arms cut off mid forearm to keep off the bars

Haven't needed gloves or hat yet and have a armless hoodie if needed

How are you feeling @Flubs


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Gymwear
> 
> Shorts with 3/4 cut off trackies - need to allow my calves go breath
> 
> Technical tshirt with sweatshirt with the arms cut off mid forearm to keep off the bars
> 
> Haven't needed gloves or hat yet and have a armless hoodie if needed
> 
> How are you feeling @[Redacted]


im not too bad at the mo thanks. Still got the cold in the form of a hacking cough but I do feel better than I did. Gym was hard yesterday as my chest was hurting and I had massive coughing fits after doing squats but it's on the upward trail now thankfully. Thanks for asking capn.


----------



## Rykard

shoulder mob

Back / Pull

Pulldowns

warm up 28x8 35x5 42x3

work 49x5x2 56x5x2

Pullovers

40x10x4

Seated row

11x5x1 10x5x3 11x5x1 - think i need a warm up set or two here - was feeling it in the right outer delt

Pulldowns with close grip (to work the lat rotation)

49x5x2 56x5x3

shoulder mob

have a massage booked for tonight, so this will be my last heavy session for a week or so as we're off to yorkshire at the weekend

I will be taking some exercise tubes with me , so may get a bit of stuff in.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

woke up about 5:00am feeling great, rolled over until the alarm went off, woke up feeling crap. Had a session with Jodie

last night to loosen me up a bit. I am now starting to feel the after effects. I think the back session yesterday morning has probably

made it worse. But i will feel better in a couple of days. Only two more days to go then holidays!!! yay

Weather has taken a real cold turn, yesterday was easily shorts but today there's a real nip in the air, hopefully the weather in Buffalo will miss us!!

Not training today as Jodie says don't train the4 day after a session. I'm thinking of doing a light push session on Friday morning or lunch, but I am without

car so will have to carry everything so need to investigate this one a bit. I won't be pushing it (see what I did there) just light weights or machines to

see how it feels

anyways think i am trying a new pasta takeaway place at lunch for a change, colleague had some yesterday said it was nice.

parked off site so I am getting my 'cardio' in lol

have a great day


----------



## Greshie

Ah sometimes it's better to get up when you first wake rather than rollover again.....


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Ah sometimes it's better to get up when you first wake rather than rollover again.....


I totally agree with this, but lately I have just rolled over and pulled the quilt over my head......gulp....

Cap'n....what did you have at the new takeaway...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....don't tell me!......no, do, do doooooooo....but quietly so I don't get too jealous about it...:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> I totally agree with this, but lately I have just rolled over and pulled the quilt over my head......gulp....
> 
> Cap'n....what did you have at the new takeaway...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....don't tell me!......no, do, do doooooooo....but quietly so I don't get too jealous about it...:laugh:


Didn't have the takeaway in the end, just sarnies from boots. Though I have just had a couple of slices of pepperoni pizza . May have the Italian tomorrow


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Didn't have the takeaway in the end, just sarnies from boots. Though I have just had a couple of slices of pepperoni pizza . May have the Italian tomorrow


Sarnies from boots? Hummmmm.....lemme think.......takeaway or sarnies from boots.......hummmm....thazza hard one....:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Sarnies from boots? Hummmmm.....lemme think.......takeaway or sarnies from boots.......hummmm....thazza hard one....:laugh:


I know but I had to be quick and eat at my desk, i wanted to leave early to drop the disco in for mot and service


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Sarnies from boots? Hummmmm.....lemme think.......takeaway or sarnies from boots.......hummmm....thazza hard one....:laugh:


desperate more like lol



Rykard said:


> I know but I had to be quick and eat at my desk, i wanted to leave early to drop the disco in for mot and service


I first read that as you had to eat your desk .... be a bit sawdusty I thought .... must get the sleep out of my eyes!


----------



## Rykard

Hey guys, missing the gym. Managed to trap fingers on both hands today, find out we can't have the cottage next june. Not been the best day, going out tomorrow to look for a new cottage. Hope you're all training hard. Net access is abit iffy atm.


----------



## BestBefore1989

hope tomorrows a better day mate


----------



## 25434

Oh lawwwwwd! Trapped fingers...oooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccchhhhhhhhhh.........

Your not fit to be let out capn....x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Oh lawwwwwd! Trapped fingers...oooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccchhhhhhhhhh.........
> 
> Your not fit to be let out capn....x


Tell me about it :no:


----------



## 25434

Oooroight capn...  . Wishing you a great weekend...x


----------



## Rykard

New cottage sorted for next June, looks better than this one slightly different area though.

Last day up here today :thumbdown: back to normality tomorrow.


----------



## Rykard

well good and bad day yesterday - tigers won - yay, but the D2 is leaking - boo, so that needs some more work doing on it.


----------



## Rykard

afternoon all

don't you guys just love the first day back to work after a holiday?

it's too damn hot in here, 23 degs!!!! it's only about 6 outside !!!!

The D2 has turned into a goldfish bowl, leaking sunroof :-(, so i am in the van again, so my training will be limited.

My shoulder feels a little better after a rest and no exercise, so i'll see how it goes in the next couple of weeks,

have a great day, or what's left of it.


----------



## 25434

Indulge me my dearest capn.....what the bloopin Eck is a D2?

In words on only 2 syllabubs please......


----------



## Rykard

G



Flubs said:


> Indulge me my dearest capn.....what the bloopin Eck is a D2?
> 
> In words on only 2 syllabubs please......


My discovery 2


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Indulge me my dearest capn.....what the bloopin Eck is a D2?
> 
> In words on only 2 syllabubs please......


its the back of his R2

:confused1:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> its the back of his R2
> 
> :confused1:


Have a d3 too


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> G
> 
> My discovery 2


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......your discovery.............

:stuart: I. Errrmmm....hummmm......had to google it..... :whistling: got it now though:thumb:


----------



## 25434

Hey capn! Happy weekend to ga...what you up to? Any training going on?....


----------



## Rykard

no training atm, finger was giving me grief last week, where i trapped it when i tried to grip anything the 'cut' split and started bleeding again, and my stomach still isn't right,booked in the docs on tuesday.

just doing jobs around the house atm, oh is having a pamper session in town...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> no training atm, finger was giving me grief last week, where i trapped it when i tried to grip anything the 'cut' split and started bleeding again, and my stomach still isn't right,booked in the docs on tuesday.
> 
> just doing jobs around the house atm, *oh is having a pamper session in town*...


Sounds like your the one need pampering mate

feel better soon


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sounds like your the one need pampering mate
> 
> feel better soon


i get a hard sports massage / manipulation session and she gets pampering, think i am messing up there lol


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

quick update

been to the docs, don't have a hernia, but I have it seems put on some good muscle. I am suffering from a bit of wind though?? <no jokes lol>

She said that what I thought was an issue was just my contracted abs pushing out.

She also said I looked like i had lost weight, still 125kg but not as fat???

so will be back in training as soon as I can sort transport etc. out.

have a great day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> morning all,
> 
> quick update
> 
> been to the docs, don't have a hernia, but I have it seems put on some good muscle. I am suffering from a bit of wind though?? <no jokes lol>
> 
> She said that what I thought was an issue was just my contracted abs pushing out.
> 
> She also said I looked like i had lost weight, still 125kg but not as fat???
> 
> so will be back in training as soon as I can sort transport etc. out.
> 
> have a great day.


We need pictures mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> We need pictures mate :thumbup1:


they aren't pretty lol... god knows what i must have got up to, but 5' 7" and 125kg, no wonder people are a little apprehensive near me...


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

plan to get into the gym Friday or Saturday, was going to go this morning but thought as i've not trained for 2 weeks

it might be better to go on a day where I can take my time and not have to rush around like a demented person,then go into work.

I also would be parked offsite and would get in late and I need to go early to get to the garage, so the numbers didn't add up.

I think i will start with a pull (back) workout without deads atm, then a couple of days later try a push workout and then progress

on to legs including light squats.

I have ordered some new bathroom scales so excuses are being ticked off one at a time.

Have a great day, stay safe if you're in the weather bomb zone.


----------



## 25434

noice one Cap'n...easy does it there...


----------



## Rykard

will be off to the gym in the morning , 7:30 session, got 3 days off after today, so nice indian tonight, then 'back' in the morning, breakfast out and xmas shopping yeah . OH is putting the decs up today. hopefully back in the gym over the weekend, won't be shopping as there are too many people about lol, i love shopping at the best of times, let alone when it's heaving. Not to sure on the weather forecast as we are supposedly getting some 'snow' over the weekend..

have a great day/ weekend if i don't get back on.


----------



## 25434

Eyup Cap'n...happy weekend to ya..


----------



## Rykard

afternoon all, pretty racked off. I'm full of cold, sore throat and a banging headache. oh ha a bad head too... i love holidays :sad:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> afternoon all, pretty racked off. I'm full of cold, sore throat and a banging headache. oh ha a bad head too... i love holidays :sad:


Get in the gym and sweat it out

Or take your meds and get plenty of rest

:lol:

Either way, get well soon


----------



## Greshie

BestBefore1989 said:


> Get in the gym and sweat it out
> 
> Or take your meds and get plenty of rest
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Either way, get well soon


Why not do all of that ?


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Why not do all of that ?


eyes still streaming and can't stop sneezing. throa isn't as bad as it was. dosed up. off to get some lunch in a minute.planning a back session tomorrow morning - kill or cure


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> eyes still streaming and can't stop sneezing. throa isn't as bad as it was. dosed up. off to get some lunch in a minute.planning a back session tomorrow morning -* kill or cure*


Then lets hope for the latter.

Get well soon


----------



## 25434

ullo Cap'n...are you still snotted up? or are thing easing a bit.......stay warm mister...


----------



## Rykard

yay - finally made it back into the gym!!!!!

Back / Pull

Pulldowns

warm up 28x8 35x5 42x3

work 49x5x5

Pullovers

40x10x4

Seated row

8x10 (wu) 10x5x5

Pulldowns with close grip (to work the lat rotation)

49x5x5

stretching

well was really surprised that i don't seem to have lost much strength considering i've not trained for nearly 3 weeks

still feeling a bit coldly but miles better than I was.

off to get some lunch.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

2 days in a row - new current record lol

Legs

went for roughly the same starting weights as last time to see how it went.

Leg Press

wu 40x10 80x6 120x3 140x0 went straight to 160

wk 160x10 170x10x2 180x10 will up to 170 starting next time

Leg Ext ss 57x10x4

SLDL	15x10x4 up 5k from last time = was ok till the last set when I slightly hypered my knees - but seem fine atm

calf raises - 97x10 106x10x3

finished off with a little stretching

as with the back my weights haven't gone down and they all felt pretty good. Meant to do a set of squats to finish nut didn't write it down

didn't remember till I was almost home doh

next session will be the weekend, as I'm without transport till next monday, not sure what that will be light push session maybe?

have a great week.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> 2 days in a row - new current record lol
> 
> Legs
> 
> went for roughly the same starting weights as last time to see how it went.
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> wu 40x10 80x6 120x3 140x0 went straight to 160
> 
> wk 160x10 170x10x2 180x10 will up to 170 starting next time
> 
> Leg Ext ss 57x10x4
> 
> SLDL	15x10x4 up 5k from last time = was ok till the last set when I slightly hypered my knees - but seem fine atm
> 
> calf raises - 97x10 106x10x3
> 
> finished off with a little stretching
> 
> as with the back my weights haven't gone down and they all felt pretty good. Meant to do a set of squats to finish nut didn't write it down
> 
> didn't remember till I was almost home doh
> 
> next session will be the weekend, as I'm without transport till next monday, not sure what that will be light push session maybe?
> 
> have a great week.


Good to see you back at it mate :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

can't shake this freaking cold, feel worse now than i did Mon/Tues. Don't think the office is helping, too hot and stuffy plus others are sniffly too :-(


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

feeling like crap. Cold and throat are lingering, got about 2 hours sleep last night due to a tickly cough, still up at 2:30 when the

alarm goes off at 5:15 is not good :-(. Stomach was off too, really bad gas and indigestion. decided to have a bit of a fast today so no

food until 12:00 ish.. think i wil give the im a go for a couple of days. should be fairly straight forward, no food between 20:00 and 12:00

next day 16hrs off.

weather is surprisingly warm.

have a great day.


----------



## Greshie

Hope you feel better soon ... and nothing worse than a bad night's sleep :no:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Hope you feel better soon ... and nothing worse than a bad night's sleep :no:


echo that sentiment


----------



## Rykard

worse, kept the oh up too, so she's not feeling too great either.

I think it will be a good feed and an early night later, dosed up on vits and pills.

Probably not the best time to experiment with intermittent fasting lol.

Just feeling ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 25434

Sorry to hear you're not feeling great Cap'n. I felt like poop when I had my cold too. Hopefully thing will ease up for you so you can enjoy the xmas break. Take care mister..x


----------



## Rykard

thanks @Flubs it will be fine - just annoyed that i was starting to feel better then got worse

Just had my first bit of food for today, didn't feel too bad tbh. had lemon & hot water , peppermint tea, coffee and normal tea so far today.

then a rock cake and some go ahead bars. Rice in 5-10 mins then fruit this afternoon and a little bit of xmas cake. we'll see how it goes for a few days...


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

starting to feel a bit better, managed to sleep last night, head/throat are still gunked up but I don't feel bad.

2nd day of IM will stick to fluids until about 13:00 , don't know what we're having for tea yet, was supposed to be slow cooked

pulled pork, but neither of us felt like prepping it this morning. Think we're both in 'holiday mood' but still at work :-(. So it

could be eating out or a takeaway again...

next gym session is planned for tomorrow, not sure whether to do push or back again or push followed by back. I need to check out my shoulder

so am thinking push session on Sat then a back session on Sunday.

weather is surprisingly warm again, wouldn't believe it's winter would you?

have a great day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

glad to hear your on the mend in time for Christmas mate


----------



## 25434

yes it's good that you are picking up for the Christmas week. Great news..x


----------



## Greshie

Good that you are on the mend in time for Christmas ...

It's winter here btw ... been lashing down with rain today


----------



## Rykard

Back @the warehouse

Pulldowns

wu 35x10 42x5 49x3

wk 56x5x5

Pullover 45x10 45x8+2 45x7+3 - forearms were pumped after the pulldowns

Seated Row wu 8x5 wk 11x5x4 11x6

CG Pulldowns 56x5x5

Face pulls 6x10x4

stretching

good session, all the weights were up on last time. Next session will stay with the same weights until

the pullovers are nailed.

Still doing the IF eating plan, just put some jackets on to have with pulled pork in 1/2 hr or so. Not feeling especially

hungry normally, feeling a little wobbly atm but that's the training.

Next planned session is 'push' at the gym on Tuesday, after that legs on boxing day

have a great day folks.


----------



## 25434

Well done capn.....


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

last few days before christmas, bored at work atm..

Still on the IF eating plan, not eating after about 20:00 until 12:00 - felt a lot wobbly after training back yesterday morning

but a couple of jacket spuds and a large helping of pulled pork fixed that - was stuffed though lol

this weeks training plans have already been shot to sh*t lol.

Get the van back tonight and i had planned to train tomorrow, but thegym is still being refitted and i need the van at work as

i've got a couple of xmas birds coming. So it looks like an early morning chest/shoulder session on Xmas eve - dedication lol - then legs on boxing day and redo

my membership

feeling hungry atm, but there isn't too much cr4ppy for around atm. Will keep drinking tea and squash and then grab a sarnie at lunch

weather is surprisingly warm today if a little windy hopefully it will stay that way for a few days.

have a great day and don't eat too many treats


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

last few days before christmas, still quiet at work.

IF eating has gone south today, there are oysters, prawns, cheese, pate, baguattes, panetonne? and stuff in the kitchen.

I've had to partake as there wouldn't be any left at lunch. Had some cambozola cheese, never seen iot before but it's lush. Not sure whether

i'll have anything else for lunch, see how i feel. I may have to venture out into the town to get some of the cheese as it's sooo good.

Have transport so the next session will be chest/shoulders in the morning at thegym, be nice to see what they've done with the place lol.

More cardio equipment I expect :-(

weather is still surprisingly warm down here, even though it's been a bit windy. Don't think a white christmas is on the cards.

have a great day and don't eat too many treats


----------



## Rykard

.. and now samosas, bahjees sp? and such like... today is a bad day for intermittent fasting lol. will get back on it xmas day I think, missing breakfast makes it relatively easy.


----------



## Mince Pies

try taking Propolis for your colds, i'm cold and flu free while all around me are coughing their lungs up. oh and btw MyProtiens best flavour is Cookies and Cream :thumbup1:

Are you taking BCAAs if your training fasted? if not i would think about it.


----------



## Rykard

Mince Pies said:


> try taking Propolis for your colds, i'm cold and flu free while all around me are coughing their lungs up. oh and btw MyProtiens best flavour is Cookies and Cream :thumbup1:
> 
> Are you taking BCAAs if your training fasted? if not i would think about it.


couldn't find propolis on MPs website, I am not currently taking any BCAAs - will look at that though..


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


>


and to you too :beer:


----------



## Rykard

afternoon all,

had a little bit more pate and baguette this morning.

I made it to the gym to see how the shoulders are ..

Incline DB Press 12kgx9 x8 x10 - my right delt definitely felt iffy on the outside below my shoulder.

Standing cable chest press 7.9kx10x3 - alternate left and right arms - didn't feel as bad as the DB press though

Lateral raises 6kx10x2 8x10	- these felt fine no pain in the shoulder at all.

Then tried shoulder press, slight pain but not too bad.

I am going to rest up for a couple of days then go and have another controlled session at the warehouse and see how it feels. I was russhing

a little today so maybe with a better warm up it will be better.

Other than that , sitting here waiting to be sent home...

Have a great christmas and new year, thanks you all for reading and commenting on my journal. Hopefully it will continue to progress next year


----------



## Rykard

good morning folks

hope everyone had a great day and got everything they asked santa for...

I don't remember asking hi for a plunger, so if anyone is missing one I have it lol.

wandered down to the warehouse for a 9:00 start..

Legs

Leg Press

wu 40x10 80x6 120x3 160x2

wk 170x10x2 180x10 190x10

Leg Ext wu 45x10

wk ss 64x10x4

SLDL	17.5x10x4 - need to work on my grip - it was giving out on the last two sets

calf raises - 106x10x3

finished off with a squats

bar x 10 30kx20 - haven't squatted in a while due to my shoulder flexibility issue but it didn't feel too bad. will up to 40k next time

finished off with a little stretching

just has some hunters pie, mince pie and a coffee. Dinner is in a couple of hours at my folks, roast cockeral and all the trimmings

I may have to miss tea and breakfast lol

have a good day - be safe if you have snow


----------



## Greshie

Training on boxing day? that's keen!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Greshie said:


> Training on boxing day? that's keen!!! :thumbup1:


and he trained Christmas Eve.

Better man than me!


----------



## Rykard

Back today

Pulldown

Wu 35x10 42x6 49x3 56x2

Wk 63x5x5

Pullover 45x10x3

Seated row

Wu 8x6 10x3

Wk 12x5x5

Cg pulldown 63x5 56x5x4 need a warmup set here

Thought I would see how the shoulder was

Lateral raises 8x8 9x10 10x10

Bench bar x10

All done was pretty cold I there today

Next session planned for Tuesday push

Have a grest day


----------



## Rykard

I like to train, gives me time on my own with no distractions. Saves just sitting here watching tv all day


----------



## Rykard

.. i am also trying the if diet, so it helps to get me ot for a couple of hours before I eat anything, i have a coffee when i get up and lucozade whilst training then eat around 12-13:00 ish.


----------



## 25434

Wotcha cap'n.  . Seasons happy stuff to ya. Xx. I'm starting a sort of diet'y thing shortly too. Bit difficult with my condition but gotta try.....hopefully both of us will lose some blubber.......x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Wotcha cap'n.  . Seasons happy stuff to ya. Xx. I'm starting a sort of diet'y thing shortly too. Bit difficult with my condition but gotta try.....hopefully both of us will lose some blubber.......x


What condition? I just have trouble not eating junk, but if makes it a little easier. Will be back on it in a vouple pf days, almost finished the xmas goodies


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> What condition? I just have trouble not eating junk, but if makes it a little easier. Will be back on it in a vouple pf days, almost finished the xmas goodies


I'm hypothyroid and take medication every day or I'm in trouble......if I do proper "dieting" I can just slip into unconsciousness for no apparent reason, and if I eat more cos I need to?...I pile on the weight as if I was eating a tub of lard for every meal..... Some stuff I can't eat cos it has major effect on me, and not in a good way....so it's a bit of a battle to get the ideal thing that works for me. I don't do so bad but it is swings and roundabouts....good days/bad days.

Could be worse....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> I'm hypothyroid and take medication every day or I'm in trouble......if I do proper "dieting" I can just slip into unconsciousness for no apparent reason, and if I eat more cos I need to?...I pile on the weight as if I was eating a tub of lard for every meal..... Some stuff I can't eat cos it has major effect on me, and not in a good way....so it's a bit of a battle to get the ideal thing that works for me. I don't do so bad but it is swings and roundabouts....good days/bad days.
> 
> Could be worse....


I didn't realise, don't remeber you mentioning it before.

I seem to have 'intolerances' nowhere near like you, but if you find something that works and can fit it in to your lifestyle that is good.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> I didn't realise, don't remeber you mentioning it before.
> 
> I seem to have 'intolerances' nowhere near like you, but if you find something that works and can fit it in to your lifestyle that is good.


I don't bang on about it cos you can't make your life all about these things or you'd just cave in and never try or do anything....I just toddle on like everyone else I guess. I'm not actually intolerant of any sort of food, but some foods have things in them that seem to attack the thyroid gland and it's not pretty........mine is shot to hell so as this us the thing that regulates your whole body it can be difficult to deal with at times.....but hey! It only hurts when I do this...

////::  (&&&@@@###%%%%^^^$¥==\\\\\\#####""""".........:laugh::laugh: that's me being hilarious by the way....pmsl.....

Gunite capn....sleep well..


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> I don't bang on about it cos you can't make your life all about these things or you'd just cave in and never try or do anything....I just toddle on like everyone else I guess. I'm not actually intolerant of any sort of food, but some foods have things in them that seem to attack the thyroid gland and it's not pretty........mine is shot to hell so as this us the thing that regulates your whole body it can be difficult to deal with at times.....but hey! It only hurts when I do this...
> 
> ////::  (&&&@@@###%%%%^^^$¥==\\\\\\#####""""".........:laugh::laugh: that's me being hilarious by the way....pmsl.....
> 
> Gunite capn....sleep well..


night flubs << BIG HUG!! >>


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> I'm hypothyroid and take medication every day or I'm in trouble......if I do proper "dieting" I can just slip into unconsciousness for no apparent reason, and if I eat more cos I need to?...I pile on the weight as if I was eating a tub of lard for every meal..... Some stuff I can't eat cos it has major effect on me, and not in a good way....so it's a bit of a battle to get the ideal thing that works for me. I don't do so bad but it is swings and roundabouts....good days/bad days.
> 
> Could be worse....


Had to Google that,

I guess Pie and ice cream is on the OK to eat list?

X


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Had to Google that,
> 
> I guess Pie and ice cream is on the OK to eat list?
> 
> X


It's touch and go on both things. Some days I can get away with it and some days not so much. Minefield is a word I would use on the food front. I take it meal by meal but keep meds with me all the time in case I need 'em. The ice cream did cause a bit of a hiccup but was still worth it.

Anyway...........soz rykard for slight hijack of your journal.......  .


----------



## Rykard

@Flubs - don't worry about it, you don't have your own atm - so feel free.


----------



## Rykard

Hey guys

wandered down to the warehouse for a 8:45 start, it was -4 I think you call it brisk...

Chest(push)

Shoulder mobility exercises

Bench

wu Bar x10 5x5 7.5x5 10x3

wk 15x5 17.5x5x4

Incline DB Press

10x10 12.5x10 15x10

Lateral Raises s/s 10x10x3

Single arm Front raises 5x5x3

landmine press - one set either side with no weight. I wasn't sure of the form on this one, but i've looked since i've been home

and will give this another go next time.

I am still feeling a little discomfort in my right outer delt I will see how it recovers over the next couple of days.

Next session (Legs) is Friday as the gym is closed on 1st.

Have a great day


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> @[Redacted] - don't worry about it, you don't have your own atm - so feel free.


That's very gracious of you......and I have instant guilt complex about talking dribble in everyone's journals.....hurrr hurrr.....

My training has been a bit sporadic thus last year. I just signed up for 3 months at a gym. Special new year deal so I may be opening another journal soon. Sorry again......


----------



## 25434

By the way...nice use of the word "brisk". I went out walking today and nearly froze my non existent nads orrrrfff!! :laugh: x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> That's very gracious of you......and I have instant guilt complex about talking dribble in everyone's journals.....hurrr hurrr.....
> 
> My training has been a bit sporadic thus last year. I just signed up for 3 months at a gym. Special new year deal so I may be opening another journal soon. Sorry again......


make sure you post a link...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> By the way...nice use of the word "brisk". I went out walking today and nearly froze my non existent nads orrrrfff!! :laugh: x


I had to put my long sleeved fleecey top on, rather than the 3/4 cut off arms one, that's how cold it was - i am still in 3/4 cut off bottoms though - not cold enough for full length sweat pants yet....


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> I had to put my long sleeved fleecey top on, rather than the 3/4 cut off arms one, that's how cold it was - i am still in 3/4 cut off bottoms though - not cold enough for full length sweat pants yet....


Oh lol capn....I had my thermal vest on, a t shirt, my sweat top, massive stoopid pink hat, coat, scarf, mountain hiking boots, the lot....

I looked like a size 20......haha....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> That's very gracious of you......and I have instant guilt complex about talking dribble in everyone's journals.....hurrr hurrr.....
> 
> My training has been a bit sporadic thus last year. I just signed up for 3 months at a gym. Special new year deal so *I may be opening another journal soon*. Sorry again......


Do it :bounce: Do it


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Oh lol capn....I had my thermal vest on, a t shirt, my sweat top, massive stoopid pink hat, coat, scarf, mountain hiking boots, the lot....
> 
> I looked like a size 20......haha....


Bit chilly then lol

I had a tshirt under my fleece lol


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> That's very gracious of you......and I have instant guilt complex about talking dribble in everyone's journals.....hurrr hurrr.....
> 
> My training has been a bit sporadic thus last year. I just signed up for 3 months at a gym. Special new year deal so I may be opening another journal soon. Sorry again......


Yes :thumb: just make sure you provide a link


----------



## 25434

Hay capn. Just wishing you everything good for 2015. Health and happiness to you and your family...xx


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Hay capn. Just wishing you everything good for 2015. Health and happiness to you and your family...xx


And to you too, and can't wait to see you back in the gym, Friday legs for me


----------



## Rykard

Afternoon - Legs at the Warehouse

got there at 8:15

Leg Press

wu 40x10 80x6 120x5 160x2 170x2

wk	180x10x2 190x10x2

Leg Extensions ss

wu 45x10 56x5

wk 64x10x4

SLDL ss

wk 20x10x4

Calf raises

106x10x3

At this point i rested whilst waiting for the squat rack I prefer to become free. I took note of

some 'interesting' squat coaching from a PT to an obviously rookie female client, was not impressed.

I finished off with

Squat 40x20

pretty tired at the end. went home showered and started the days jobs, one of the perks of still being on holiday

when the oh has to go to work.

gym - done

beef for dinner- doing

books to loros - done

breakfast - done

watched dvds catalogued - done

wooded shelves moved down stairs - hard work tired after the gym

worlds strongest man final - watched (done lol)

wood shelves moved into garage

vacuuming - done

and now relaxing

:beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

what is loros ?


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> what is loros ?


Leicester hospice charity


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good Man :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> Leicester hospice charity


I hope you gift aided them!


----------



## Rykard

Hey guys

wandered down to the warehouse for another workout in brisk conditions...

Chest/Shoulders(push)

Shoulder mobility exercises

Bench

wu Bar x10 5x7 10x3 15x2

wk 17.5x5x4 20x5

Incline DB Press

15x5 15x10x2 - need a warm up set in here

Seated Shoulder press 10x10x3

Lateral Raises 10x10x3

landmine press - bar x 10 5x10 7.5x10

in between sets of shoulders I tried to figure out which movements are causing discomfort on my right outer delt.

Flat/Incline DB Flyes feeling it but Pec dec with elbows or hands felt ok so it looks like it is the stabilisation where the issue is.

I will see how it recovers over the next couple of weeks working the muscles around it and if there is no improvement go back to the docs but with better info this time..

I may need to take some weights or bands if i get referred lol

Next planned session (Pull) is Tuesday morning.

Have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> I hope you gift aided them!


of course, the oh has a card with them


----------



## Rykard

first day back at work for me, it's painful we're all like zombies lol

No training today, back tomorrow.

absolutely starving this morning so having a bit of porridge..

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> first day back at work for me, it's painful we're all like zombies lol
> 
> No training today, back tomorrow.
> 
> absolutely starving this morning so having a bit of porridge..
> 
> have a great day


Im feeling your pain mate :lol:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Im feeling your pain mate :lol:


I was ready to go home about 9:30 :sleeping:


----------



## biglbs

It sucks!


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

not happy, i woke up all fluey and achy - think bug central (work) infected me yesterday.

I have trained every other day over the holiday in -4 in 3/4 trackies and fleece and been fine, one day back in

the office and i'm snivelling - P1SSED OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!

so having breakfast - porridge

lunch - rice

dinner - bolognese

another early night and hopefully i'll be doing back tomorrow.

I parked off site top get some fresh air and blow the cobwebs out.

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope you feel better soon mate


planning to do back (pull) in the morning - kinda in a kill or cure mood at the minute... want to rip a few new ar5eholes atm.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> planning to do back (pull) in the morning - kinda in a kill or cure mood at the minute... want to rip a few new ar5eholes atm.....


Yoda angry. Yoda SMASH :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Hope you feel better soon. Vit c and take it easy.


----------



## Rykard

Back / Pull

Pulldowns

warm up 35x10 42x6 49x3 56x2

work 63x5x4 missed a set as I was not on it at all felt really weak

Pullovers

40x10x3

Seated row

8x5 10x5

12x5x5

Pulldowns with close grip (to work the lat rotation)

56x5x5

Facepulls 6x10x3

felt really down this morning, weak and tired. I fought my way through dropped the odd set but kept the weight up. I will drop the IF

for another couple of days and try to get fed up. I think work has taken more out of me than I thought.

Next planned workout is legs which should be Friday but I may leave this till Saturday to give me a bit more time to recover and it will also

mean I don't have to get up as early for the workout. I may jump on the bike for a quick cardio session for the next couple of days..

see how i feel.

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well done mate, some times it's tough just forcing your self into the gym


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well done mate, some times it's tough just forcing your self into the gym


esp. when your heads not in it.. glad I persevered though, will probably regret it later though lol.


----------



## 25434

Well done capn...I woulda just pulled the quilt over my head and not bothered....noice one...hope u feel better soon.


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Well done capn...I woulda just pulled the quilt over my head and not bothered....noice one...hope u feel better soon.


Have I inspired you to get you ass in the gym yet?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Have I inspired you to get you ass in the gym yet?


 mg: heehee...yes. 

Cheekyblighterwillstareatyouraviinavery'ardfashionifUdon'****chitmister..... :tongue:


----------



## 25434

My iPad changed my words to make that look like a swear word? It wasn't...was supposed to say " if you don't watch it". I've got no idea what my iPad thinks I said...lololol......it's got its own ideas! I tried to edit twice and it didn't want to know....humph....can't even do a funny these days.... Poop!


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> My iPad changed my words to make that look like a swear word? It wasn't...was supposed to say " if you don't watch it". I've got no idea what my iPad thinks I said...lololol......it's got its own ideas! I tried to edit twice and it didn't want to know....humph....can't even do a funny these days.... Poop!


lol i didn't realise tw4t was swearing ...


----------



## Rykard

Legs at the Warehouse

got there at 9:00

Leg Press

wu 40x10 80x6 120x5 160x2 180x2

wk	190x10x2 195x10x2

Leg Extensions

wu 45x10 56x5

wk 64x10x4

SLDL

wk 25x10x4 - was supposed to be 22.5 but i picked the wrong plates up - distracted by a nice pair of glutes lol

tried the glute ham machine, with the above glutes, neer done them before but I think i will do them instead on sldl as i felt them more.

Calf raises

106x10x4

I finished off with

Squat 45x17 - almost passed out , had my hands to close and was too tight over the shoulders


----------



## 25434

Morning cap'n....noice li'l work out there......happy Sunday mister....I'm off in a short while, legs I think.....mebbee....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning cap'n....noice li'l work out there......happy Sunday mister....I'm off in a short while, legs I think.....mebbee....


go for it, you'll regret it if you don't and regret it if yuo do - but for different reasons - have a good one.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> go for it, you'll regret it if you don't and regret it if yuo do - but for different reasons - have a good one.


Tis true...I'm doffing my bedsox as I type......  . See you on the other side......


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Tis true...I'm doffing my bedsox as I type......  . See you on the other side......


 :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Here is the evidence.......

View attachment 164112


:lol: laters cap'n....laters..... :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Here is the evidence.......
> 
> View attachment 164112
> 
> 
> :lol: laters cap'n....laters..... :lol:


OMG colour coordinated bed socks and Duvet Cover..... sexy :wub:

:lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> OMG colour coordinated bed socks and Duvet Cover..... sexy :wub:
> 
> :lol:


:laugh: I know, I'm such a classy bird... :lol:


----------



## mlydon

good luck pal :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

'Push' session at the warehouse

wasn't really on it this morning,too early, late to the gym, too loud at the gym..

Bench

wu barx8 5x7 10x5 15x3

wk 20x5x5

Seated DB Soulder press

wk 10x10x35

lying shoulder strengthening exercise.

lie on the ground hold a DB at arms length and raise your shoulder blade off the ground - 20 reps with a pause at the top. This helps with shoulder

stability. Start with really light weights.

R/L 1x20 2x20 3x20

going to go back to classic push - Bench, Seated Shoulder press and dips? 5x5 etc.

I think i was still tired from satursday leg session, so that is something i may need to look at. Next session will be pull

wednesday morning, followed by a massage after work.

have a great day, and if you're getting some bad weather - stay safe.


----------



## 25434

"Followed by a massage after work". Humph.....how the other half live hey? :tongue:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> "Followed by a massage after work". Humph.....how the other half live hey? :tongue:


Painful Sports massage to loosen me up a bit. 30 every 3/4 weeks.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Painful Sports massage to loosen me up a bit. 30 every 3/4 weeks.


Awwwwwwwwwwwww........cap'n. I wuz teasing you.........


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww........cap'n. I wuz teasing you.........


I know, but I do wonder why I keep having them when it hurts so much . Feels good after though. That sounds a bit iffy....


----------



## Rykard

felt ok this morning, but dropped off to sleep very early last night. I can't wait for the mornings to get lighter (and warmer).

no training today, rest day, pull is tomorrow, going to try ppl again - so deads and rows.. see how it goes.

breakfast - 2 grilled bacon, 2 eggs 1 toast + coffee

lunch - cous cous + ham + 6 toms

dinner - roast chicken, cabbage+leeks, mashed pot + sweet pot

weather is clear but cool today, not liking the look of the next couple of days forecast though - snow again :-(

have a great day.


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

went back to classic ppl pull this morning

The weights will be low whilst I work my way back up

Deadlift

WU 10x8 20x5 30x3

WK 40x5x5

Bent Over Rows

wk 20x5x5

Pulldowns

work 63x5x5

the deads felt ok, will up the weight. The BORs felt light so will up the weight next time too. The pulldowns

felt heavy so i will leave them there whilst i bring the others up.

I wish i could have taken a photo of myself this morning, I was literally steaming lol..

Next planned workout is legs which should be Friday but I am leaving this till Saturday to give me a bit more time to recover and I also

have to bring the oh into town opn Friday for an appointment, so can't train beforehand.

had a little snow but that has pretty much melted and turned into ice, so it's cold but dry at the minute. Didn't feel the cold too

much as i walked into work in my 3/4 trackies this morning - got the usual strange looks lol.

have a great day


----------



## biglbs

It is a nice feeling to actualy steam during and after training,seamsvto give it an SAS feel lol


----------



## Rykard

Ow


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

sports therapy was a lot painful last night. My shoulders, esp. the left, were pretty tight again, I need to stretch

them better i guess. Calves, glutes, lower back / it band were the usual. I REALLY need to stretch better. I wasn't as bad as

I have been but still not as good as i could be. Bit achy this morning but generally fine.

On shank's as the garage needed the van back for a couple of days but that's not too bad as i get a bit of exercise,

but i could get wet walking to

my lift later :-( .

got woke up in the night by the driving rain on the windows, luckily it has abated this morning almost sunny.

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm the same mate, really need to be more consistent in my flexibility work


----------



## 25434

Morning  I'm very flexible... :tongue: :no:

I do stretch but often I can't bothered to do it at the gym as I need to get home, so I think about it and sometimes do it as I'm watching TV....although last night I got on the floor to do some stretching and ......and.....cough.......dropped off!! :laugh: ah well...one must...one must...


----------



## Rykard

i try to do it in the gym after i've worked out, but it is mostly in my shoulders that i can get tight...but just need to try harder lol.


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> Morning all,
> 
> sports therapy was a lot painful last night. My shoulders, esp. the left, were pretty tight again, I need to stretch
> 
> them better i guess. Calves, glutes, lower back / it band were the usual. I REALLY need to stretch better. I wasn't as bad as
> 
> I have been but still not as good as i could be. Bit achy this morning but generally fine.
> 
> On shank's as the garage needed the van back for a couple of days but that's not too bad as i get a bit of exercise,
> 
> but i could get wet walking to
> 
> my lift later :-( .
> 
> got woke up in the night by the driving rain on the windows, luckily it has abated this morning almost sunny.
> 
> have a great day


It was wild here last night too the gale force winds and driving rain kept me awake... and then the wind dropped totally and it was spookily quiet.... :scared: Wind has got up again now though!


----------



## Rykard

just gone from sunny to black skies and heavy rain, colleagues say it's turned really cold too.. not fancying the walk later :-(


----------



## Rykard

bit of a bust today,

got real bad cramp in my calf last night, scared the oh when i woke up swearing rather loudly lol

i was meant to do legs today, but calf was too sore, so ended up shopping instead.

We did have a reasonably nice carvery for lunch though, and jacket pots for tea.

Tomorrow am ill be legs, then push monday AM. so wee'll see how it goes.

have a great weekend


----------



## Rykard

Legs at the Warehouse

18/1/15 10:00-10:50

back on the ppl routine

shoulder mobility

Squat (6-10)

not been doing this till a couple of weeks ago, 20 reps set to end the routine, so wasn't really

sure where to go with it so took it steady. Probably did too many warm up sets but better to be warm than injured

wu barx8 10x6 20x4 30x2 40x2

wk 50x10x4

Leg Press (6-10)

was a little iffy here as already done squats so thought i would be weaker ... guess not. I will be upping the

warm up set weights next time and look to do 200x4x6-10

wu 40x8 80x5

wk	160x10 180x6 200(PB)x6 200(PB)x10

tried the glute ham machine but I had zero energy in the legs so I think i will leave till my next back day and use as a finisher

Calf raises (6-10)

106x10 115x8 115x10

shoulder mobility

that was it, just finished a shake and shower , now looking forward to a couple of jacket pot, beans & tuna.

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Noice one Capn  we did legs together! Whoop whoop.....

Errrr...well...errrmmm. Not tooooooooooooogether, but apart.....but together....ummm.... :whistling: you know what I mean right? Heehee..so we can have DOMS together tomorra too.... :thumb: Wahayyyyyeeeeeeeee......that's team work for ya...


----------



## Rykard

Are you doing push tomorrow too


----------



## BestBefore1989

:bounce: two PB's in one go:bounce:, awesome mate


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Are you doing push tomorrow too


I'm doing delts tomorrow, so plenty pushing......



BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: two PB's in one go:bounce:, awesome mate


You beat me to it darn you....pft....but yes....peeeeeeebbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzz... :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

'Push' session at the warehouse

really cold this morning - car said -4 !!!!

Shoulder Mobility

Bench

wu barx10 10x7 15x3 20x2

wk 25x5x5 - slow and steady, didn't feel too much discomfort

Standing Military Press

Barx5 5x5 7.5x5x3 - used a wider grip than i used for ohp and whilst there was a little discomfort it didn't feel too bad. Made sure i didn't

over stretch when lowering the bar into the rack

Finished off with dips

seated dips 63x5x2 then tried a plate loaded machine and that felt more comfortable so finished on there

80x5x3

Shoulder Mobility

surprisingly didn't feel any after effects of the leg session yesterday other than being hungry lol.

I suspect the doms wil hit with vengeance tomorrow. We've been sleeping better at night , got a warmer throw on the bed now

so that is better.

Just had an italian ham and cheese sandwich for breakfast with my coffee, then will be lemon in hot water.

lunch is chicken and rice

dinner - going out with friends to a pub so will see what is healthy on the menu... we had a carvery on Saturday so need to start

eating clean again.

have a great day, and if you're getting some bad weather - stay safe.


----------



## 25434

Morning capn...where are ye? And whaddaya eat last night then? C'mawwwwwwwn...FESSUP!


----------



## Rykard

morning all.

confession from last night

hickory chicken , chips and salad + bread and butter pudding.

today I shall be mostly not training, there wuill be some walking as my truck is still at the garage so we're a car down. pretty chilly here today and snow forecast over the next couple of days - yay.

catch you later

have a good day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

bread and butter pudding :drool:


----------



## Rykard

in my defence - the portions weren't huge and I had trained in the morning and had chicken and rice for lunch...

hopefully will be doing a pull session in the morning, but it may depend on whether I have transport or not..

feeling a little tight around the shoulders/chest but the good tight. So hopefully a bit more stretching and it will all loosen up a bit. I used a slightly wider grip than i had been using on the military press and this seems to have worked better, i will try to bring my hands in a bit over the next few weeks to get a better rom.

it's pretty cold here atm (-5) and the local forecast is showing 'heavy' snow tonight/tomorrow with the temperatures 'staying down till the end of the week', so it could get a little interesting over the next few days. I will have to ask Summer if she can take a photo if I start steaming like last time lol - Beast Mode engaged GRRRRR!!!

have a great day....


----------



## Rykard

cue rocky IV montage

RossTraining.com Blog


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> bread and butter pudding :drool:


bleeeuuurrrrgggghhhhhhhhh.........

was there any cheesecake? huh? huh? huh? chocolate cheesecake perchance? huhuhuh?


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> bleeeuuurrrrgggghhhhhhhhh.........
> 
> was there any cheesecake? huh? huh? huh? chocolate cheesecake perchance? huhuhuh?


there was cookies and cream cheesecake or chocolate fudge cake. I don't get a chance to have B&B pudding very often as the oh doesn't like it, so it was a nice treat, and the portion wasn't huge...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> and the portion wasn't huge...


humph...well I think if you're gonna have a pud it's gotta be a whopping...urrrr...hummmm...WHOPPER of a pud! true? 

I like chocolate fudge cake that has been zapped in the microwave for a bit so it all melts a bit, then chocolate or cream poured over it...phwoaarrrr it sticks to your teeth and makes your eyes cross it's that good....mmmmm

Having said that, I only do that once in a blue moon as it tends to make me feel a bit pewky, lol.....naughty...but noice....


----------



## Greshie

Bread and butter pudding :thumb: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

PPL (PULL) @ the warehouse.

Deadlift

WU 10x8 20x5 30x3 40x2

WK 45x5x5

Bent Over Rows

wk 30x5x5

Pulldowns

work 63x5x5

the deads felt ok, will up the weight next time. The BORs felt ok so will up the weight next time too. The pulldowns

felt ok this time so will up the weight next time. Grip was going a little so I need to prioritise that.

Was a little annoyed that it wasn't as cold as i was expecting, had gone with long sleeves and long bottoms :-(

Next planned workout is legs which should be friday, but I am leaving this till Saturday to give me a bit more time to recover. This seemed to work ok

previously and it means I only get into work late twice a week.

had a little snow overnight but that has pretty much melted and it was +1. There is more snow forecast but I'm not holding my breath.

Just waiting for my porridge to cool down a little bit...

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n...I always take my long bottom with me to the gym....err?.... :sneaky2: :laugh: :lol:

humph...well it seemed funny at the time....Hey you! well done and have a great day.....cold here...


----------



## 25434

Mooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggg.... :bounce: :bounce:

:blink:


----------



## Rykard

i see the fresh coffee has gone to your head lol 

good morning to you too.

no training for me for a couple of days, bit of doms from yesterday.

but decided to do PPL Mon - Push, Wed - Pull , Sat - Legs - this means that there will only be a couple of days when I get into work slightly late and I have the weekend to recover from the leg workout. When the summer / better weather arrives I may go to Friday for Legs, but we'll see..

breakfast - 2 toast & 2 eggs & beans & coffee

lunch - mackeral & rice

dinner - depending on whether I am collecting a car or not will be eating out at an indian or cooking something in. bit up in the air at the moment as getting the discovery fixed is dragging out a bit, but as it being done at mates rates I can't complain too much..

have a great day all.


----------



## 25434

Mackrel and rice...do you have that cold or mix it up and then nuke it please? ta..x longing for warm weather to arrive but we've got February..dan dan daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! that's the worst month..booo!...


----------



## Rykard

the rice is uncle ben's/tilda express rices. I get a selection of different flavours. This is then nuked for 1:50 - 2:00 mins and i then add the cold mackeral from the can to it.

If i have chicken i sometimes add some bbq or sweet chilli sauce and nuke that. but usually it's hot rice and cold meat/fish added.


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> the rice is uncle ben's/tilda express rices. I get a selection of different flavours. This is then nuked for 1:50 - 2:00 mins and i then add the cold mackeral from the can to it.
> 
> If i have chicken i sometimes add some bbq or sweet chilli sauce and nuke that. but usually it's hot rice and cold meat/fish added.


Buddy that rice is not good,boil your own in batches and freez e it in takeaway tubs,use brown too


----------



## Rykard

biglbs said:


> Buddy that rice is not good,boil your own in batches and freez e it in takeaway tubs,use brown too


Hey bud, what's wrong with this rice?


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> Hey bud, what's wrong with this rice?


Salt and nasties mate,why does it keep sooooo long in a warm place?

Trust me it ainta patch on your own freeze dried one,tastes sh1t too imho


----------



## Rykard

@biglbs what would you suggest as an alternative, don't have enough room to store frozen rice. not too fussed about the carbs etc.. I thought it was a relatively healthy(rice) and quick meal to prep at work..


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> @biglbs what would you suggest as an alternative, don't have enough room to store frozen rice. not too fussed about the carbs etc.. I thought it was a relatively healthy(rice) and quick meal to prep at work..


I buy those tilde rice packets when they are on special offer. I get the lime and coriander, and the coconut and something or other. I use them in an emergency. Half a pack per meal. They taste nice to me. If I have rice on the Sunday I put some in a bowl left over for Monday, then sometimes make some more on the Tuesday night, but I don't eat it that often these days. I find the packs handy at work too if I'm in a fix.

@Big Lbs..... I've never frozen rice myself either...when you have frozen it, do you just whack it in the microwave or leave it to thaw? I worry about poisoning myself... lol....although some may think that's a great idea! :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Oh bum! forgot to say good morning to the Cap'n....

MORNING CAP'N...


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> @biglbs what would you suggest as an alternative, don't have enough room to store frozen rice. not too fussed about the carbs etc.. I thought it was a relatively healthy(rice) and quick meal to prep at work..


Freeze at home in bags,take to work and zap,doesn't matter if you defrost it long as coolnplace



Flubs said:


> I buy those tilde rice packets when they are on special offer. I get the lime and coriander, and the coconut and something or other. I use them in an emergency. Half a pack per meal. They taste nice to me. If I have rice on the Sunday I put some in a bowl left over for Monday, then sometimes make some more on the Tuesday night, but I don't eat it that often these days. I find the packs handy at work too if I'm in a fix.
> 
> @Big Lbs..... I've never frozen rice myself either...when you have frozen it, do you just whack it in the microwave or leave it to thaw? I worry about poisoning myself... lol....although some may think that's a great idea! :laugh:


Nah its fine,once cooked cool under cold running water then freeze in batches...ping as needed


----------



## Rykard

well yesterday didn't go as planned. I had to go and pick the van up so this messed training up. The mil asked to come shopping with us

so that pretty much blew the whole day out. So I had a think about the training schedule and decided to switch my training to mon(pull)/wed(push)/fri(legs)

the later weekend sessions are messing things up somewhat and the oh wants to start walking on sunday mornings.

So today i'll ride around the block on my bike to start gettting my cycling legs/butt back and tomorrow will be a pull session.

I ordered some new studded tyres for the bike and am hoping to get back on it in the next couple of weeks with a view to cycling into work again.

so today's plan grab a coffee, do a bit of bike, do some cleaning and then a bit of grip work.

have a great day (thanks for reading )


----------



## Rykard

only managed 10 min on the bike, combination of cold, shorts and tshirt not the best (garage was colder than outside) and butt not conditioned to saddle yet... will need to manup and keep doing a little bit and often..


----------



## BestBefore1989

what is / who is the Mil?


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> what is / who is the Mil?


Mil = mother in law ( we're not married but as good as)


----------



## 25434

Capn......you need to wear some padded knickers when you get on the bike.....save your googlies from getting crushed! :laugh:

Happy Sunday mister....x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Capn......you need to wear some padded knickers when you get on the bike.....save your googlies from getting crushed! :laugh:
> 
> Happy Sunday mister....x


Happy Sunday back at you

I was wearing cycling shorts, it was the sit bones and a bit of chafing...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Happy Sunday back at you
> 
> I was wearing cycling shorts, it was the sit bones and a bit of chafing...


Ooooohhhhh......sit bones.....I know what you mean but I haven't felt mine for years! :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

PPL (PULL) @ the warehouse.

Deadlift

WU 20x10 30x3 40x2 45x1

WK 47.5x5x5x5x5

Bent Over Rows

wk 32.50x5x5

Pulldowns

work 63x5x5

the deads felt ok, will up the weight next time.

The BORs felt ok, but i got a shooting pain in my forearm - will keep an eye on this, but will up the weight next time too.

The pulldowns felt ok this time so will up the weight next time.

Atmosphere seems strangely humid atm, in the gym, walking in and in the office. Next planned workout is push which should be Wednesday after

my little workout move around.

Not sure how legs on Friday am is going to work but we'll see...

read an article on the web last night that was a little concerning with regards to the weather - dropping to -25 and 2-3 feet of snow for 2-3 weeks.

That means I won't be able to get my shorts back on :-( !!!

There was a little about it on the news this morning, but they were playing it down a bit, probably to stop panic..

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Morning all - 'Push' session at the warehouse today

good stuff

Shoulder Mobility

Bench

wu barx10 10x7 15x3 20 25x2

wk 27.5x5x5 - felt a little pain in the delt at the start but it had gone by the end. will up the weight next time.

Standing Military Press

wu Barx5

wk 7.5x5x5 - no pain, just need to take it steady. will up the weight next time.

Finished off with dips

plate loaded machine 80x5x5 - will up next time, got a really nice stretch

Shoulder Mobility

Just had half a left over jacket pot+pulled pork+english mustard and a little cheese for breakfast with my coffee, then will be lemon in hot water.

lunch is cumberland sausage and rice

dinner - don't know yet, should be pulled pork and something but I'll see how the oh is tonight

not so good stuff

oh is having issue getting a good smear test from the hospital, got a letter earlier in the week saying it was inconclusive yet again(3?), she went to the

doctors this morning and they couldn't tell her anything. Had her in tears on the phone not able to get through to a person who can discuss it.

She finally got through to someone who looked at the notes and said the letter had been sent out in error!! Now I know the nhs is understaffed and

near breaking point but FFS this really is taking the p1ss. It just makes me want to go done there and get some answers ( i know it won't help) but I

feel helpless, what do I say / do? It's not like there is anything I can do to help. The doctor is helpful, but can't do a lot.

sorry for the vent

have a great day, and if you're getting some bad weather - stay safe.


----------



## BestBefore1989

They say no news is good news but most of us can't help but fear the worst. Hope you hear some good news soon


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> They say no news is good news but most of us can't help but fear the worst. Hope you hear some good news soon


when she finally got through they said if there was anything obviously wrong they would have said something.. but what can you do?


----------



## 25434

your poor wife....it's a worrying thing indeed. hugs to her....through you of course....


----------



## Rykard

leg session

morning all, well it was a mixed start to the day...

had to help clear the snow off the D3 for the OH it was also frozen shut :-( not the best thing to do at 7:00am wearing 3/4 bottoms

and a fleece.

got to the gym a little late as the roads were like glass, stuck vehicles on hills, luckily my jopurney was predominiently

downhill.

Squats

wu barx10 20x8 30x5 50x2

wk 55x10x4 - this was quite hard, felt a twinge in the right knee so decided that as it was cold and i was late to skip the leg press

Standing Calf raise - 115x10x3

thought that was the workout done, but as i got to the car park i could hear revving engines. 3 cars stuck, couldn't get up the hill.

so my finisher was helping to push 3 cars up a snow covered drive... Luckily I got my Discovery back last night, so I drove out without

an issue yay!!

just had my coffee and chicken and pots covered with thai sweet chilli sauce.

radio is saying that the main road that runs by our house is now closed as it is too icy, hope we can

get home tonight, as I have to drive uphill....

have a great day and be safe out there


----------



## Greshie

That's the joy of having a 4x4 .... you can go where normal cars can't!


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> That's the joy of having a 4x4 .... you can go where normal cars can't!


until you get stuck behind them...


----------



## Rykard

Yesterday started ok, got the shopping done, paid the truck bill (ouch) got back well in time to go to the Tigers game..

Then it started to go south, traffic was unbelievably bad, but we managed to get to our seat about 10 mins before kick off.

Tigers Stuffed our neighbourhood rivals, Northampton, yeah!!! more trash talking at work tomorrow. Ordered an indian in as

we were tired and cold from the walk to/from the game as it was soooo cold.

Oh decided she wanted to put a hot water bottle it the bed... this is where it went a little south. The two bottles looked the same,

the two screw caps looked the same, but when we came to go to bed - the was a large wet path on my side.... it seems that the two caps

were the same size but the threads were slightly different so mine didn't seal properly... <bet @Flubs has never done this>

so had to strip the bed stuck a yoga mat over the wet bit as a stop gap, hoping the mattress will be dry enough tonight..

didn't sleep too bad considering I was sooo ****ed off with myself. woke up to what may be a right pita tomorrow. A major water main has

burst on a road I use to get into work in the mornings. The road was under a couple of feet of water this morning. I am hoping that it will all

be sorted by tomorrow.. fingers crossed. I am doing back tomorrow morning so i will be late any way so could do without this still being there.

spent about an hour this morning trying to level out our parking in front of the house with the trucks. now looking for something for lunch

dinner is bolognese that i will be cooking later

have a great day (thanks for reading )


----------



## Greshie

I bet @Flubs has an electric blanket ... not forgetting her bed socks .........


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> I bet @Flubs has an electric blanket ... not forgetting her bed socks .........


If we'd have had one we'd have been buzzing.


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

didn't get to training this morning, combination of not knowing what the road closures were going to be

like and a pain in the side. So hopefully back on it tomorrow. Pull session but it is getting very cold round

here atm.... holding the bar is going to be painful !!

have a great day - stay warm and stay safe

ps the bed is now dry after Saturday's mishap


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

PPL (PULL) @ the warehouse.

Deadlift

WU 20x8 30x3 40x2

WK 50x5x5x5x5

Bent Over Rows

wk 40x5x5 *

Pulldowns

work 63x5x5 **

the deads felt ok, will up the weight next time. The BOR is catching up so I need to push this a bit harder

* The BORs felt heavy , on review on my log i had done a @Flubs and misread the previous weight - previous was 32.5 i thought it said 37.5 doh - will keep

on that weight.

** The pulldowns felt heavy, I think the cold has an effect on the smoothness of the machine, as by the end it seemed to be moving a bit easier, i will

try to up the weight by 1.25kg next time.

It was pretty cold in there this morning, i think my b4lls up in the bor didn't help the pulldowns. I am going to try to push the deads next time as

the bor are only 10kg behind, and the deads felt 'comfortable'

planning to do a push session tomorrow, assuming we don't get another 3ft of snow lol

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Your stronger than you think :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Your stronger than you think :thumb:


i wish lol


----------



## 25434

I don't have an electric blanket you cheeky thing...lololololol......but tonight however, I am sporting both bedsox and a weeeeny little but of a thermal vest! :whistling: WELL! It's cold......:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> I don't have an electric blanket you cheeky thing...lololololol......but tonight however, I am sporting both bedsox and a weeeeny little but of a thermal vest! :whistling: WELL! It's cold......:laugh:


well there's an image for this bright chilly morning, shorts & a tshirt for me..


----------



## Rykard

Morning all - 'Push' session at the warehouse today

Shoulder Mobility

Bench

wu barx10 10x7 15x3 20 25x2

wk 30x5x5 - felt ok up weight next time

Standing Military Press

wu Barx10 5x5

wk 10x5x5 - felt ok, paused at the end of a couple of sets and held the weight over my herd, shoulders a little tight still

but stretched out a bit

Finished off with dips

plate loaded machine 100x5x5 - will up next time, got a really nice stretch

Shoulder Mobility

stretch

felt pretty good, aches and pains slowly starting to go. Next scheduled session is legs on friday, might move this to Saturday as

my right knee is a bit sore still from the walking on badly cambered paths at the weekend, and when i train i have to park off site

and walk 1/2 mile in to the office.

Just had left over spicy pots and chicken for breakfast with my coffee.

lunch is two chicken kievs (trying to clean up the freezer)

dinner - lamb chops, mash and veg

have a great day, and if you're getting some bad weather - stay safe.


----------



## 25434

Mmmmm......chicken kievs...noice...garlicky butter.....mmmmm.......


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Mmmmm......chicken kievs...noice...garlicky butter.....mmmmm.......


they weren't that good tbh, i had to warm them up u the microwave so weren't crispy.

training legs tomorrow as my knee is still a little iffy and need to be in work on time for a meeting. So get a 9:00 session in tomorrow

have a great day.


----------



## 25434

Friday fun Capn, and this ones for you cos you work dam hard...... 

Sam Cooke - Working On A Chain Gang - YouTube

X


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Friday fun Capn, and this ones for you cos you work dam hard......
> 
> Sam Cooke - Working On A Chain Gang - YouTube
> 
> X


feels like it too often atm


----------



## Rykard

Legs at the Warehouse

07/02/15 09:05-10:15

back on the ppl routine

shoulder mobility

Squat (6-10)

wu barx8 20x5 40x3 50x2

wk 57.5x10x4 - was blowing with these

Leg Press (6-10)

wu 80x8 120x5 160x3 (felt easy) was going to go to 180 as the squats had been so tiring but thought f*ck it

wk	200x10x4 (pb on sets and reps)

Calf raises (6-10)

123x10x3 (pb)

bike L7 5 mins @ 45-60 rpm as a finisher - wll up the resistance next time

stretch

shoulder mobility

took longer than normal as it was saturday and i wasn't watching the clock, may have to leave legs till weekends

that was it, just finished a mp protein cookie & cup of tea next is a shake and shower

have a great day

ps rugby was surprisingly good last night, couldn't believe how Wales folded. Hopefully tigers will be able to do the same

to cardiff later


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

PPL (PULL) @ the warehouse.

Deadlift

WU 20x8 30x3 40x2 50x2

WK 55x5x5 will up another 5kg next time

Bent Over Rows

wk 40x5x5 *

Pulldowns

work 65.5 x5x5 **

the deads felt ok, will up the weight next time. The BOR is catching up so I need to push this a bit harder

* The BORs felt heavy will keep on this weight.

** added 2.5kg will do the same next time

didn't have the best weekend, think i put my foot in it with the oh's family, saying something I probably

shouldn't. I am now worried that this will stuff things up for her. Stressed isn't the word.

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Uh oh! trouble at t'mill!!! I hope things work out alright for you and I don't have to rescue you from some dark cupboard hiding in fear for your life...families.....bleurrrrrrrrrgggghhhhhhh.......not that I would know but I hear it.....hehe.....x

ps: what is BOR?


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Uh oh! trouble at t'mill!!! I hope things work out alright for you and I don't have to rescue you from some dark cupboard hiding in fear for your life...families.....bleurrrrrrrrrgggghhhhhhh.......not that I would know but I hear it.....hehe.....x
> 
> ps: what is BOR?


unfortunately you can't choose family like you can friends..

BOR = Bent over row.


----------



## Rykard

my god it seems sooo long since i trained (only yesterday) i may be getting addicted.. might need to do something on the off days...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> my god it seems sooo long since i trained (only yesterday) i may be getting addicted.. *might need to do something on the off days...*


*
*

Oh 'ello! did I just wander into my own journal perchance?...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rykard

just feel a bit arghH!""!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! atm


----------



## Rykard

Morning all - 'Push' session at the warehouse today

Shoulder Mobility

Bench

wu barx10 10x5 20x3 25x2 30x1

wk 32.5x5x5 - felt ok up weight next time

Standing Military Press

wu Barx10 5x5 10x3

wk 12.5x5x5 - felt ok, bit of a twinge on a couple of reps, but probably more to do with me getting tired and form dropping

dips

plate loaded machine 110x5x5 - will up next time, got a really nice stretch

Shoulder Mobility

stretch

felt pretty good, aches and pains slowly starting to go. Next scheduled session is legs on friday, might move this to Saturday but

i could do with seeing how a morning leg session will go.

porridge for breakfast with a bit of protein powder mixed in

lunch - lamb casserole

dinner - cottage pie

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

in work early today, so will do legs tomorrow. I had forgotten tigers tickets went on sale this morning at 8.30 for the lv semi

i can't work out and get to the office for 8:30 so i am in early working waiting for 8:30 to come so i can hopefully get tickets.

just had a bad breakfast of 2 tescos bread and butter pudding pots, kinda regretting it now , they are not sitting well :-( that'll

teach me i guess. Cous Cous for lunch so at least that will be reasonably healthy.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

tickets sorted yah


----------



## Rykard

Legs at the Warehouse

14/02/15 09:05-10:15

back on the ppl routine

shoulder mobility

Squat (6-10)

wu barx8 20x5 40x3 50x2 55x1

wk 60x10x4 - was blowing with these

Leg Press (6-10)

wu 120x5 160x3 (felt easy) was going to go to 180 as the squats had been so tiring but thought f*ck it

wk	205x10x4 (pb on sets and reps)

Calf raises (6-10)

129x10x3 (pb)

stretch

shoulder mobility

took longer than normal as it was saturday and i wasn't watching the clock, may have to leave legs till weekends

that was it, just finished a bbw protein bar and shower

have a great day


----------



## FelonE1

Rykard said:


> Legs at the Warehouse
> 
> 14/02/15 09:05-10:15
> 
> back on the ppl routine
> 
> shoulder mobility
> 
> Squat (6-10)
> 
> wu barx8 20x5 40x3 50x2 55x1
> 
> wk 60x10x4 - was blowing with these
> 
> Leg Press (6-10)
> 
> wu 120x5 160x3 (felt easy) was going to go to 180 as the squats had been so tiring but thought f*ck it
> 
> wk	205x10x4 (pb on sets and reps)
> 
> Calf raises (6-10)
> 
> 129x10x3 (pb)
> 
> stretch
> 
> shoulder mobility
> 
> took longer than normal as it was saturday and i wasn't watching the clock, may have to leave legs till weekends
> 
> that was it, just finished a bbw protein bar and shower
> 
> have a great day


Good stuff mate.


----------



## Rykard

FelonE said:


> Good stuff mate.


slowly getting back into it after my shoulder/back issues last year - slow and steady.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> Legs at the Warehouse
> 
> 14/02/15 09:05-10:15
> 
> back on the ppl routine
> 
> shoulder mobility
> 
> Squat (6-10)
> 
> wu barx8 20x5 40x3 50x2 55x1
> 
> wk 60x10x4 - was blowing with these
> 
> Leg Press (6-10)
> 
> wu 120x5 160x3 (felt easy) was going to go to 180 as the squats had been so tiring but thought f*ck it
> 
> wk	205x10x4 (pb on sets and reps)
> 
> Calf raises (6-10)
> 
> 129x10x3 (pb)
> 
> stretch
> 
> shoulder mobility
> 
> took longer than normal as it was saturday and i wasn't watching the clock, may have to leave legs till weekends
> 
> that was it, just finished a bbw protein bar and shower
> 
> have a great day


2 X PB :bounce:

that's showing off :lol:

Well done mate.

I always train legs at the weekend coss I simply need more time.

after any other workout, chest for example you can just walk out of the gym when your finished.

After leg workout I have to sit for 15 min just to get my breath and be able to walk without wobbling.


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> 2 X PB :bounce:
> 
> that's showing off :lol:
> 
> Well done mate.
> 
> I always train legs at the weekend coss I simply need more time.
> 
> after any other workout, chest for example you can just walk out of the gym when your finished.
> 
> After leg workout I have to sit for 15 min just to get my breath and be able to walk without wobbling.


I was trying to do legs on Friday so it freed up the weekend,will definitely try next t week. It was the ticjets this week that stopped it. The workout takes about an hour ten, so I will need to play around maybe drop leg press and calves and stick sldl in?


----------



## 25434

Wayaaaheeeeeee....cap'n.....you great beeeeeg beastie you....peeeeeeeeeeebeeeeeeeeeeee!! :thumb:

Noice one cap'n...noice one....

I'm so proud of Ya! Doing so well at the moment......awwweeee.....havanugg! (((((((())))))))))


----------



## Rykard

Just keeping it consistent


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Just keeping it consistent


Oooeeeerrrrrrrrr.......sooooooooo blaseeeeeeee. Dontchyaknowwwwww....... :tongue:


----------



## Rykard

Probably should have added for a change lol


----------



## Rykard

Probably should have added for a change


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

PPL (PULL) @ the warehouse.

Deadlift

WU 20x8 30x3 40x2 50x2

WK 60x5x5 will up another 5kg next time

Bent Over Rows

wk 42.5x5x5

Pulldowns

wk 65.5 x5x5

didn't sleep too well last night, went bed a little later than i was planning, then kept waking up hot and cold.

Did feel at all with it when I got up, but thought wtf kill or cure. Got there and had a pretty good workout tbh.

now sat here laptop booting and drinking coffee waiting for my porridge to cool a bit.

weather is pretty crappy - raining though not too cold - don't mind if it stays that way tbh.

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Morning cap'n...you kept waking up hot and cold?? uh oh!!!!!!! hope you're not getting that cold of BB! I happen to know that running in and out of journals can pass bugs on...tsk... 

Have a good 'un...x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Morning cap'n...you kept waking up hot and cold?? uh oh!!!!!!! hope you're not getting that cold of BB! I happen to know that running in and out of journals can pass bugs on...tsk...
> 
> Have a good 'un...x


ahh so it's your fault???????????


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> ahh so it's your fault???????????


humph..... :blink: :no: deffo BB's fault.....AND....Gershwin's...... :sneaky2: :whistling: :laugh:

Moi? :innocent: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> humph..... :blink: :no: deffo BB's fault.....AND....Gershwin's...... :sneaky2: :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> Moi? :innocent: :lol:


Oi :nono:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> humph..... :blink: :no: deffo BB's fault.....AND....Gershwin's...... :sneaky2: :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> Moi? :innocent: :lol:


Hmmph!


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Oi :nono:





Greshie said:


> Hmmph!


Uh ohhhhhh! Busted.......gulp.....

Swooshingoutsilentlikethedessertimeandesert.........


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

feeling a bit cr4ppy today, didn't sleep too well even though i went bed early. Woke up cold and my face is hurting

feels a bit fluey and sinusy, have taken a couple of paracetamol and ibuprofen so we'll see how it goes.

Tomorrow is my 'easy' day, push, so that should be ok. Will need to stay wrapped up warm I guess.

today's food

breakfast - 2 bacon, 2 eggs, 1 toast and a mug of coffee

lunch - probably boots sarnies - need to find a good cheap healthy alternative - gone off cous cous and rice

dinner - pasta - bacon, spring onions, spaghetti, 2 eggs and fromage frais - bit of a healthy carbonara thing

have a great day


----------



## Mince Pies

Rykard said:


> Morning all,
> 
> feeling a bit cr4ppy today, didn't sleep too well even though i went bed early. Woke up cold and my face is hurting
> 
> feels a bit fluey and sinusy, have taken a couple of paracetamol and ibuprofen so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Tomorrow is my 'easy' day, push, so that should be ok. Will need to stay wrapped up warm I guess.
> 
> today's food
> 
> breakfast - 2 bacon, 2 eggs, 1 toast and a mug of coffee
> 
> lunch - *probably boots sarnies - need to find a good cheap healthy alternative - gone off cous cous and rice*
> 
> dinner - pasta - bacon, spring onions, spaghetti, 2 eggs and fromage frais - bit of a healthy carbonara thing
> 
> have a great day


You should try a subway tikka or steak salad bowl. £3.20 with a coffee, <300 cals and pretty filling, i triple up on the meat for 60g of protein but it adds £2 to the price


----------



## Keeks

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## 25434

Hey there poorly boy! hope you feel better soon..


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

didn't get to training (push) this morning, woke up feeling iffy still. Now dosed up and wrapped up, trying

to sweat it out of me. Hopefully i'll be ok in the morning.

breakfast - egg & bacon on toast

lunch - ??

dinner - beef stew

have a great day - stay warm and stay safe


----------



## 25434

oh Cap'n!! yes, you are better off not pushing yourself if you don't need to. Keep warm and stay hydrated. Beef stew....yum! haven't had that for ages..you've got me thinking I might make that on Sunday myself, then I can has leftovers...  mmmmmm.....take care you...x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> oh Cap'n!! yes, you are better off not pushing yourself if you don't need to. Keep warm and stay hydrated. Beef stew....yum! haven't had that for ages..you've got me thinking I might make that on Sunday myself, then I can has leftovers...  mmmmmm.....take care you...x


that's our plan, beef stew for dinner and then the leftovers for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n....how's the man flu going? are you back to work today? or settling in for another day on the sofa keeping warm...weathers going to be poop so I know which one I'd choose!..take care poorly boy....


----------



## Rykard

still at work , didn't train this morning, still dosed up. I start to feel a bit better but then feel worse a couple of hours later. slept ok last night, been early the last 3 nights so hopefully another early night will see it off...

have a nice beef stew last night, got it for lunch too, got a bolognese tonight - so getting so good food down my neck. 

have a great day all


----------



## Rykard

afternoon all,

had a bit of an ego boost over lunch.

i was talking with some of my younger colleagues about training and stuff, and they were referring to that

18yr old female russian powerlifter ('face like barbie, body like hulk') and this got us on to age.

They guess I was 35-37 - didn't believe I was 45.... well happy (for a change)


----------



## 25434

Noice one Cap'n....you ole far....I mean you gorgeous hunk you....:laugh: x just teasing...just teasing..... :tongue:

It's nice when you get a comment like that isn't it? not that I'd know...pft! heehee....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Noice one Cap'n....you ole far....I mean you gorgeous hunk you....:laugh: x just teasing...just teasing..... :tongue:
> 
> It's nice when you get a comment like that isn't it? not that I'd know...pft! heehee....


Surely you get the odd comment here and there


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Surely you get the odd comment here and there


In honest mode? Yes, I have been told I look ok. Not so often but the times it has happened have been really nice.


----------



## Rykard

Morning all - 'Push' session at the warehouse today

Bench

wu barx10 10x5 20x3 25x2 32.5x1

wk 35x5x5 - felt ok up weight next time

Standing Military Press

wu Barx10 5x5 12.5x3

wk 15x5x5 - felt ok, bit of a twinge on a couple of reps, I couldn't get my hand positions right for some reason

dips

plate loaded machine 120x5x5 - will up next time, got a really nice stretch

Shoulder Mobility

stretch

workout ok, work not so...

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

thank f*ck it's wine/beer o'clock


----------



## Rykard

evening all hope the weekend's going ok.

today was legs

shoulder mob

Squat

wu barx5 30x5 40x3 50x2 60x1

wk 65x10x4

leg press

wu 120x5 160x3

wk 210x10x4

calf raise

wk 129x10x3

bike lvl 8 5 min @45-60 rpm

stretch

that was me done

felt ok, we wnet shopping early so i hadn't had a drink before i went, so the squats felt heavy, leg press felt reasonably easy till the last set. So i will make a poiunt in the future of getting a drin kdown me before

I work out.

later


----------



## BestBefore1989

I drink before, during and after.

Hydration is important


----------



## 25434

Ooorrrrroight cap'n.....where are ye then? How are you? I did have beef stew today....very yummy, and got leftovers for tomorrA too...whoot whoot....yum.....and I agree with BB. You must make sure your hydrated when you train or your concentration will go...

Or is that just me?:laugh: x


----------



## Rykard

been shopping and stuff today, then watched the rugby on tv, then cooked a morrocan lamb thing, very tasty. Then my tablet& phone died so both on charge.

I know what you mean about hydrating, just got up a bit too late.

I didn't get into town to see the buildings get blown up, but did manage to turn the tablet on 5 secs before it went.

not feeling too much doms in the legs , got pull tomorrow.

just watching some rippetoe vids on squating/deadlifting

have a good evening all


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> been shopping and stuff today, then watched the rugby on tv, then cooked a morrocan lamb thing, very tasty. Then my tablet& phone died so both on charge.
> 
> I know what you mean about hydrating, just got up a bit too late.
> 
> I didn't get into town to see the buildings get blown up, but did manage to turn the tablet on 5 secs before it went.
> 
> not feeling too much doms in the legs , got pull tomorrow.
> 
> just watching some rippetoe vids on squating/deadlifting
> 
> have a good evening all


My youngest daughter went to a house party in your part of the world she told me all about the buildings getting demolished, apparently it was impressive. :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

will go and look at the site tomorrow. it will be weird


----------



## 25434

Morning....


----------



## Rykard

morning all

bit of a change in plans, lunch/breakfast took too long to prep so i was a little late, back aching

a little from squats on Sat and i've got a job to do at work, same as Friday but on another system. So i thought

best to go in on time and do pull tomorrow, which tbh I should be having 2-3 days rest between legs and back anyway.

I may have to switch the week workouts to Tues/Thurs??

just eating my first breakfast burrito - grilled bacon, lean sausages and scrambled eggs on a couple of

wraps. Forgot coffee so I'm on tea.

the cold in playing my sinuses up again, I think it's the hot/cold/hot - if it's cold I think i acclimatise but it's

the switching that is playing me up :-(

anyways

have a great day.


----------



## 25434

You forgot your coffee so you're on tea? Blimey Cap'n ! we have got things in common today...heeheee....shaking boobs aside an' all that....:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> You forgot your coffee so you're on tea? Blimey Cap'n ! we have got things in common today...heeheee....shaking boobs aside an' all that....:laugh:


or in my case moobs


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

PPL (PULL) @ the warehouse.

Deadlift

WU 30x7 40x5 50x3 60x2

WK 65x5x5 will up another 2.5kg next time

Bent Over Rows

wk 45x5x5

Pulldowns

wk 65x5x2 70x5x3

got woke up early today 4:40, smoke alarm battery ran out, didn't sleep too well after that.

feeling better today than yesterday, though couldn't feel much worse tbh. right knee is playing up still. it was caused

when we walked, quickly, to the rugby a few weeks ago. Badly cambered paths do my head in.

weather is pretty cold still, though it seemed warmer today than yesterday. trying to go back to if again, so no food till

lunch (hopefully). next planned session is push, not sure whether to do this Wed or Thurs, with legs on Sat/Sun.

I need to watch some deadlift/bor technique vids i think, not 100% sure i'm doing them right...

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Morning all - 'Push' session at the warehouse today

Bench

wu barx10 10x5 20x3 25x2 32.5x1

wk 35x5x5 - misread my log and used the same weight as last time, I am going to alter how i fill my log in so

it doesn't happen again!!

Standing Overhead Press

wu Barx10 5x5

wk 10x5x5 - felt ok, bit of a twinge on a couple of reps, going back to the ohp see how i go.

dips

plate loaded machine 125x5x5 - will up next time, got a really nice stretch

workout ok, work not so...

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Legs at the Warehouse

01/03/15 10:00	- 11:15

shoulder stretch

Squat (6-10)

wu barx8 30x4 40x3 50x2 60x1 65.1

wk 67.5x10x4 - was blowing with these *

Leg Press (6-10)

wu 160x6 200x3

wk	215x10x4 (pb on sets and reps) **

Calf raises (6-10)

133x10x3 (pb) ***

bike 5m @L8 45-60 rpm - was really blowing towards the end, but will up a level next time

stretch

* watch some Rippetoe vids on squating and changed my hand position, bar position and didn't wrap my thumb. This took a lot

of stress off my shoulders, wrists and hands. Will definitely continue with this. will up weight next time

** the middle set felt heavy, but the last set felt light?? will up weight next time

*** these are getting heavy on my shoulders, so will add another set next week rather than weight

Overall a good session, all hard and pushed on everything. Only question is whether I need to do any more for

hamstrings/lower back or leave those for pull days??

so that was it, just showered and now about to cook lunch

have a great day

ps - had a @Flubs moment when my lucozade decided it wanted to escape the bottle when i opened it...


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

PPL (PULL) @ the warehouse.

Deadlift

WU 30x7 40x5 50x3 60x2

WK 67.5x5x5 will up another 2.5kg next time - used deadstop between reps on these, made it a bit harder

Bent Over Rows

wk 47.5x5x5

Pulldowns

wk 70x5x3 70x3 70x5 - ended up cheating on these and using a bit of momentum. will leave at this weight as the previous

lifts are going up

pretty cold this morning, so i put a long sleeve top on, but was too warm. I still think my form on the deads and bor are

not quite right, so i think i will have a word with one of the pts and see if they can critique the technique, may cost but

will be worth it.

not feeling hungry yet, but see how long that lasts.. had coffee , got chicken and pots for lunch and Moroccan lamb for dinner.

have a great day


----------



## 25434

*"ps - had a @[Redacted] moment when my lucozade decided it wanted to escape the bottle when i opened it... "*

they do that don't they? very annoying.....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> *"ps - had a @Flubs moment when my lucozade decided it wanted to escape the bottle when i opened it... "*
> 
> they do that don't they? very annoying.....


I wouldn't have minded, but i'd only done 1 set lol


----------



## Rykard

Morning all - 'Push' session at the warehouse today

Bench

wu barx10 20x5 30x2 35x1

wk 37.5x5x5 -

Standing Overhead Press

wu Barx10 5x5

wk 12.5x5x5 - felt ok, bit of a twinge on a couple of reps, going back to the ohp see how i go. need to change the

warm up weights to it's not a huge jump

dips

plate loaded machine 140x5x2 130x5x3 - 140 was too heavy, slipped back to 130

spent a bit too much time having to load weights and stuff with the ohp and dips. Workout was ok though. Managed to

leave my breakfast at home in the kitchen :-( so not eating till lunch.

next planned session is legs at the weekend, but the road outside the gym is being resurfaced

so I don't know whether it will be open

i guess we'll have to wait and see.

have a great day.


----------



## Rykard

well today didn't start too well...

went to bed last night 23:30 ish, just about to drop off and i hear a dripping

takes a while to isolate it, from the ceiling ... slight panic, get dressed

up in to the loft, which to be honest isn't the easiest at the best of times..

try to figure out where the water is coming from.. the wood under the header tank is all wet...

remove some of the poly cladding... and find on a corner edge the smallest of holes...

so get the tank emptied (no hot water now) and tie off the stop cock

ring the insurance company as we need a plumber and all the previous ones we've used have ended up

unreliable. get that sorted and finally get back to bed about 12:45

now knackered, feel crap and really can't be 4rsed to got to work but have to..

oh is going to work from home which is handy.

just glad i sleep and 'hear things', otherwise we might have had the ceiling come down on us..

anyways have a great day


----------



## FelonE1

Rykard said:


> well today didn't start too well...
> 
> went to bed last night 23:30 ish, just about to drop off and i hear a dripping
> 
> takes a while to isolate it, from the ceiling ... slight panic, get dressed
> 
> up in to the loft, which to be honest isn't the easiest at the best of times..
> 
> try to figure out where the water is coming from.. the wood under the header tank is all wet...
> 
> remove some of the poly cladding... and find on a corner edge the smallest of holes...
> 
> so get the tank emptied (no hot water now) and tie off the stop cock
> 
> ring the insurance company as we need a plumber and all the previous ones we've used have ended up
> 
> unreliable. get that sorted and finally get back to bed about 12:45
> 
> now knackered, feel crap and really can't be 4rsed to got to work but have to..
> 
> oh is going to work from home which is handy.
> 
> just glad i sleep and 'hear things', otherwise we might have had the ceiling come down on us..
> 
> anyways have a great day


Could of been swimming this morning then lol. Not good mate.


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> well today didn't start too well...
> 
> went to bed last night 23:30 ish, just about to drop off and i hear a dripping
> 
> takes a while to isolate it, from the ceiling ... slight panic, get dressed
> 
> up in to the loft, which to be honest isn't the easiest at the best of times..
> 
> try to figure out where the water is coming from.. the wood under the header tank is all wet...
> 
> remove some of the poly cladding... and find on a corner edge the smallest of holes...
> 
> so get the tank emptied (no hot water now) and tie off the stop cock
> 
> ring the insurance company as we need a plumber and all the previous ones we've used have ended up
> 
> unreliable. get that sorted and finally get back to bed about 12:45
> 
> now knackered, feel crap and really can't be 4rsed to got to work but have to..
> 
> oh is going to work from home which is handy.
> 
> just glad i sleep and 'hear things', otherwise we might have had the ceiling come down on us..
> 
> anyways have a great day


Nightmare .... but at least you caught it in time .............


----------



## Rykard

looks like this weekends training will get interesting. got a plumber coming round tomorrow am and we're out tomorrow pm, the road near the gym is also being relayed... so hopeuflly i may get a sunday am session, otherwise i will skip this weeks legs and go to pull on monday.


----------



## Rykard

lak kinda sorted, replacement not covered by the insurance - got a quote from dinarod 380+vat!!!!!. how do they ever manage to get any work with those extortionate prices???

googled the header tank and they are around 100. the oh was working from home waiting for dinarod to call, they didn't (another story) when the window cleaner turned up, i told her to ask him if he knew anyone local. Turns out he knew a plumber who had recently install a new boiler etc al his mothers, so he came round yesterday to have a look and give us a quote. 150 all in and it's being done tuesday. bonus

so we've only got to bum showers and meals off the family for a couple more days lol

legs planned for today, but we went out last night to a friends birthday bash and the sitting all night has made my back really ache, so i think squats may be off today. pretty hungry this morning too but will have to wait till later after training to get some grub. have a great


----------



## Rykard

Legs at the Warehouse

08/03/15 10:00	- 11:15

shoulder mob

shoulder stretch

Squat (6-10)

wu barx5 30x3 40x3 50x2 60x1

wk 70x10x4? - was blowing with these *

Leg Press (6-10)

wu 120x5 160x3 200x2

wk	220x10x4 (pb on sets and reps)

leg ext 50x10x3

sldl barx8 10x10 10x8x2 **

Calf raises (6-10)

133x10x4 (pb) ***

bodywieght glute hip raises x10x3

stretch

* i lost count of how many work sets I had done after the first 2 - so i did four maybe five

** couldn't feel the stretch on these - will need to look at form vids

Overall a good session, all hard and pushed on everything. Only question is whether I need to do any more for

hamstrings/lower back or leave those for pull days??

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

didn't think I had got my hams yesterday, but they are aching behind and above the knees. maybe it wasn't so bad after all. I need to get my deadlift form checked out.


----------



## Rykard

Morning all - 'Push' session at the warehouse today

Bench

wu barx10 10x5 20x3 30x2 35x1

wk 40x5x5 - Hard work right shoulder really feeling it.

Standing Overhead Press

wu Barx10 5x5 10x3

wk 15x5x5 - felt ok, bit of a twinge on a couple of reps, going back to the ohp see how i go. need to change the

warm up weights to it's not a huge jump

dips

plate loaded machine 120x5x1 130x5x4 -

right shoulder / trap is giving me grief again, will see how it goes. I think I am going to alter the push session and move to dumbells

and do more reps 3x8-12. Will do incline DB press, lat raises and reverse flyes? and see how these go. Bringing the weights down and

increasing the reps will hopefully take some of the pain away.

next session is planned for pull on thursday, but I will have to see how my shoulder/trap is.

sun is out and it's warm when not in the shade.

have a great day.


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

feeling a bit cr4ppy today, i have tweaked sometrhing in my back. My neck/traps/shoulders have been iffy for a couple

of days, but it's moving into my back (lower lats) and down my right leg this morning in the shower. I spoke to a physio last night,

she has a Discovery that is very like our own, and we're both booked in on Monday night for a consultation. My current physio is about to

go on maternity leave. It's a pain in the backside as I was starting to make good progress, but when i'm sorted i will be dropping the

weights and upping the reps a bit and putting a specific shoulder day in, shoulder press?, lat raise, front raise, bent over flyes and maybe switch

back to DBs on the chest work too. flat press/incline press, flyes etc. I am too old to build any real strength so will look more at conditioning too.

today's food

breakfast - 2 bacon, 1 egg, 1 toast and a mug of coffee

lunch - Chicken and pots

dinner - pasta - bacon, spring onions, spaghetti, 2 eggs and fromage frais - bit of a healthy carbonara thing

have a great day


----------



## Greshie

On first reading through that I thought it was your Discovery going on maternity leave :confused1: 

I think you can build strength at any age but goals have to be more realistic the older you get; Do however still train for strength as part of your routine, it has huge benefits in bone density etc for us oldies


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> On first reading through that I thought it was your Discovery going on maternity leave :confused1:
> 
> I think you can build strength at any age but goals have to be more realistic the older you get; Do however still train for strength as part of your routine, it has huge benefits in bone density etc for us oldies


lol - I see what you mean.

I will still be upping weights but going to 8-12 rather than 5x5


----------



## 25434

Crikey Cap'n..looks like you and me both on the lighter weights trawl for a while...heehee....always good to have company...and lolling at the maternity thing...I thought I was reading something like that myself...:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

back/shoulders seem to be getting better and worse, so I am walking around a bit like

Batman atm, stiff neck/shoulders not cape lol. I am glad I am getting looked at tonight.

have a great day.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Morning all,
> 
> back/shoulders seem to be getting better and worse, so I am walking around a bit like
> 
> Batman atm, stiff neck/shoulders *not cape lol*. I am glad I am getting looked at tonight.
> 
> have a great day.


No cape?????? pft! dead to me, dead to me.... :tongue:

Hope you get smoothed out later Cap'n, you can't start quitting on us now moi durrrlin......  x


----------



## Rykard

hopefully, she qualified a few months ago and tonight is a first consultation, oh is going to as her neck/shoulders are bad too.


----------



## 25434

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnng!

:blush: oop! soz...did I type that out loud perchance? Hey Cap'n...how are ye?


----------



## Rykard

Hey @Flubs

I'm not too bad, physio worked my neck and shoulders and they are starting to feel better. Looks like i might have a bit of sciatica too, so she gave me a couple of things to do and then see how that goes. I will be going back to see her in a week or two.


----------



## Rykard

hmm that didn't go too well.

Sit on a tennis ball to work my sciatic nerve, need a new tennis ball, split this one :-(

must have buns of steel lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> hmm that didn't go too well.
> 
> Sit on a tennis ball to work my sciatic nerve, need a new tennis ball, split this one :-(
> 
> must have buns of steel lol


 :lol:


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> hmm that didn't go too well.
> 
> Sit on a tennis ball to work my sciatic nerve, need a new tennis ball, split this one :-(
> 
> must have buns of steel lol


you split the tennis ball????? :lol: :lol: Cap'n...lawwwd that made me larrrf...are you sure we aren't morphing? lololol......


----------



## Rykard

anyone got the winning lottery numbers for Fri and or Sat?


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> anyone got the winning lottery numbers for Fri and or Sat?


Yes, I have but if I tell you I'll have to kill you :blink: :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Hi

quick update

had a session with the physio last week and that loosened my neck and back up nicely.

going back on Monday for another session

tried something different today - full body high reps. done in a circuit at the warehouse. It needs a bit of tweaking but we'll see how i feel

tomorrow

shoulder mobility

leg extensions	36x20 43x20 50x20

leg curls 20x20 20x20 25x20

bench press barx20	5x20 7.5x20

pulldowns 35x20	42x20 42x20

calf raises 61x20 70x20 79x15+5

ohp barx20 2.5x20 5x20

leg press 120x20

goblet squat 15x20

stretch

I need to tweak this a bit and get comfortable with which weights I use but it went ok.

I may have to use thegym for a few weeks as it may be easier to do a circuit there

have a great weekend


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

had a nice day out walking round calke abbey, craft show then watching the lambing. didn't get back to town to see

the RIII procession but from the looks of it we would have needed to be in town pretty early to get a spot and the cortege flew

by on the road.

feeling pretty crappy this morning, didn't sleep well, stomach off (prob stress) and my head is swimming. had some food but still feel crappy

tongue has an ulcer that is getting worse :-(. thought i may have missed all the bugs going round but i guess not. on the plus side i have another

physio session tonight and the oh has been cleared to have one too.

hope everyone is having a better day than me.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> hope everyone is having a better day than me.


nope.  Hope you feel better soon Cap'n.


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> nope.  Hope you feel better soon Cap'n.


<hugs>

gotta a headache too now


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sounds like you're throughly rundown mate. Get some rest and get well soon


----------



## Rykard

works been v stressful the last week, that isn't helping


----------



## Greshie

Yes does sound like you are run down ... hope things get back on track soon!


----------



## Rykard

Physio is sick too :-(


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> Physio is sick too :-(


 :lol: you are such a sharing guy


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: you are such a sharing guy


didn't have a session as she was ill, rebooked for wednesday


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

cramp and 4:00am are not the best start to the day :-(

I had planned to train, but the cramp put a stop to that..

work is still crappy.just wish i could bang some peoples heads together

On the plus side i have another physio session tonight (rearranged from Monday when we were both ill) and the oh has been cleared to have one too.

so hopefully will feel better after that.

hope everyone is having a better day than me.


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

had a back session this morning wasn't really feeling it though

Pulldowns 35x10 42x7 49x5

wk 56x5x5

seated row

wk 7x5 7x6 8x6x3

pull downs v handle

42x5 49x5 47x5x5

work is still very crappy, got to the end of the road after I left the gym and almost went home.

very pi55ed off atm.

planning another session over the weekend, think it will be a push session so i can see where the shoulders are.

have a great day and weekend


----------



## 25434

Sorry you're feeling a bit poop Cap'n....me too, but hoping to get back into the gym on Sunday. I haven't been in all week I've had such a rotten cold. Still got it but I felt today that it was starting to move on a bit. phew...take care mister..x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> Morning all,
> 
> had a back session this morning wasn't really feeling it though
> 
> Pulldowns 35x10 42x7 49x5
> 
> wk 56x5x5
> 
> seated row
> 
> wk 7x5 7x6 8x6x3
> 
> pull downs v handle
> 
> 42x5 49x5 47x5x5
> 
> work is still very crappy, got to the end of the road after I left the gym and almost went home.
> 
> very pi55ed off atm.
> 
> planning another session over the weekend, think it will be a push session so i can see where the shoulders are.
> 
> have a great day and weekend


hope things turn around for you at work real soon mate. Life is to short to me miserable all the time.


----------



## Greshie

Yes indeed, hopefully everything will sort itself out soon!


----------



## Rykard

Legs at the Warehouse

29/03/15 10:00	- 11:30

shoulder mob

shoulder stretch

Squat (6-10)

wu barx10 20x7 30x3 40x3 50x3

wk 60x10x4 - was blowing with these *

Leg Press (6-10)

wk 160x10 180x10 200x10x2

Calf raises (6-10)

126x10x4

leg ext 57x10 640x10x3

lying leg curl 30x10x4

landmine squats barx8 20x8 - this really nailed my fronts delts/shoulders i will do more research on the form

planks 30secs 20secs

shoulder mob

stretch

I think may have done too much, too soon, totally wasted now, just chugged a shake and about to shower, then full english.

roast beef tonight yay

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Land mine squats? Hummmmmmm.......

Rushes off to google/peruse and mebbe pinch......cough...who said that....... :whistling:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Land mine squats? Hummmmmmm.......
> 
> Rushes off to google/peruse and mebbe pinch......cough...who said that....... :whistling:


https://www.t-nation.com/training/best-squat-youre-not-doing?utm_campaign=Weekly-Dose&utm_source=T-Nation&utm_medium=email


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Land mine squats? Hummmmmmm.......
> 
> Rushes off to google/peruse and mebbe pinch......cough...who said that....... :whistling:


Yea, I had to Google them aswell


----------



## 25434

Morning cap'n....landmine squats are in!! I'm quite excited about trying them. we've got a pole like that in my gym with a metal thing to stick it in, so I'm gonna throw these in for a while and see what happens..whoop! love trying new stuff....breathe breathe breathe... :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

had a fantastic roast beef joint last night, got it for lunch (if i can find some nice cobs in town) and dinner


----------



## Rykard

sometimes I wish I didn't cook as well as i do lol, just bought some nice crusty cobs, added some nice warmed up sliced beef with a drizzle of onion gravy... now wishing I hadn't - I can feel the food coma creeping up on me... but it was soooooooooooooooo good - the meat was still really tender.


----------



## 25434

My dear Rykkers.....I'm somewhat discombobulated by your experience with your lunch....cos I had left over steak stew, and it was wonderful, prior to me sticking it in the microwave, pressing "go" and then getting distracted and forgetting it"!!!!!! by the time I went to get it, the meat had stuck quite forcefully to the bowl and literally had to be peeled off....:laugh: totally uneatable, and the carrots? oh dear....best leave that unsaid....

so today my massive lunch was......

was.......

a banana :death: emergency rations.....siggghhhh......


----------



## Rykard

oh dear, what are you like lol. I have managed in the to boil over porridge, nuke various meals, come to warm up a cup of coffee in the microwave and find a cup already in there from a 'previous' day.. you're not the only one.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> oh dear, what are you like lol. I have managed in the to boil over porridge, nuke various meals, come to warm up a cup of coffee in the microwave and find a cup already in there from a 'previous' day.. you're not the only one.


:laugh: I just put this in my journal and added the cough...part two of what I did...it's not pleasant...lol...


----------



## Rykard

Morning all - 'Push' (Chest) session at the warehouse today

Bench

wu barx10 5x5 15x3 25x3

wk 430x5x5 - slight discomfort in my front delt/trap tie in.

Incline DB Press

wk 10x10 12.5x10 15x10 - felt ok, bit of a twinge on a couple of reps

Standing single arm Cable chest press

Left	3x10 4x10x2

Right	3x10 4x10x2

right shoulder / trap is still not quite right so I am splitting my push workouts into chest and shoudlers

So today is bench/incline DBs/ standing cables (also activates the core).

Shoulders will be OHP/Lat Raises/Bent over flyes might try front raises see if they hurt, so nothing that hits the front delt tie in (hugging motion)

I've got a physio session tomorrow, so won't be training again till Fri/Sat Pull (Back) - see what jobs the oh gives me to do over the weekend

then push (shoulders on Sun/Mon)

sun is out but it is very windy & showery, not nice at all

food today

coffee + coconut oil

coffee

Shake

lunch - more beef cobs

dinner - out with friends - *******/sausages/chips (pub grub)

have a great day.


----------



## 25434

coffee and coconut oil......barrrrrrrrrffffff....and....and.....oh yes! bleurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhh...

:tongue: :laugh: I know that's all the rage now, and personally I love coffee and coconut oil but I tried it once and ohhh myeeeeeee it wasn't pleasant....good luck with that.


----------



## musclemate

Flubs said:


> coffee and coconut oil......barrrrrrrrrffffff....and....and.....oh yes! bleurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhh...
> 
> :tongue: :laugh: I know that's all the rage now, and personally I love coffee and coconut oil but I tried it once and ohhh myeeeeeee it wasn't pleasant....good luck with that.


Just had my first cup of the day... Only had 10g of coconut oil in the coffee. Makes it take richer, and a you don't need to sweeten it as much. Just need t ogive it a stir each time you take a sip otherwise you just syphon of the fat.

Great when you are having protein/fats meals. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

I just pour a bit in and go. doesn't taste too bad.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> I just pour a bit in and go. doesn't taste too bad.


 :blink:

:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

.. not worth chucking over lol

not sure if it does anything but i'll give it a go..

nice avi btw @Flubs


----------



## biglbs

Hay mate get a slingshot for benching it will help keep the pains at bay,i had impingement starting and since I used mine it has eased no end,i rarely need it now:thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

weather is a lot better today, still a bit cold but not as bad as yesterday and nowhere near as cold as

last night.

forgot, as I was leaving the office yesterday I got hit with the biggest insult a guy can get..

you look cute... I was all wrapped up in my big red sailing jacket and beanie... cute FFS ???

have a great day


----------



## 25434

errrr....'ang on....I've got a big red sailing jacket and a beanie....ummm.....are you sure they weren't looking at me?

just checking...heeheee....

anyway, cute is good Cap'n..it means they wanna give you anugg!!!! and the only way that isn't good is if it's the blokes calling you cute? then I'd worry... :lol: :whistling: have a great day you..x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Removed coss I just saw that Flubs said the same thing first


----------



## 25434

Morning Cap'n....where are ye?  cutie! :sneaky2: :laugh: x


----------



## Rykard

morning all, had prodding and poking last night, neck/back/shoulders are slowly loosening up.

no training today but will be on it tomorrow (Back) and then sun / mon (Shoudlers)

weathers picking up slowly - hopefully the weekend will be ok too as we found the felt had come off the shed last night, my dad is getting some more, but we'll need to get this fixed over the weekend

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Evening all

raining here still most of the day, which doesn't help with fixing the shed roof. Didn't train yesterday, had an aching gack so ended up clearing up a load of stuff to take to the tip. A workout in it self lol.

Did back today

shoulder mob

lat pulldowns wide grip 35x10 42x7 49 x3 56x2

wk 61x5x5

seated row 5x5 5x5 6x5

8x5x5 medium wide grip

pulldowns close grip v handle

42x5x5

thought I would then give bor & deads a go

bor 30x5x5

deads 50x5x5

kept the form strict on both

then finished with supermans 3x10

shoulders/neck felt ok but we'll see tomorrow

shake, drop oh off at park and ride then brunch and shower.

put up a couple of new smoke alarms and coat hooks then had to go into town to collect oh.she had done a clickvand collect, but it was too big for the bus lol

tomorrow is rest maybe go for a walk and dinner round my folks.


----------



## Rykard

Evening all

raining here still most of the day, which doesn't help with fixing the shed roof. Didn't train yesterday, had an aching gack so ended up clearing up a load of stuff to take to the tip. A workout in it self lol.

Did back today

shoulder mob

lat pulldowns wide grip 35x10 42x7 49 x3 56x2

wk 61x5x5

seated row 5x5 5x5 6x5

8x5x5 medium wide grip

pulldowns close grip v handle

42x5x5

thought I would then give bor & deads a go

bor 30x5x5

deads 50x5x5

kept the form strict on both

then finished with supermans 3x10

shoulders/neck felt ok but we'll see tomorrow

shake, drop oh off at park and ride then brunch and shower.

put up a couple of new smoke alarms and coat hooks then had to go into town to collect oh.she had done a clickvand collect, but it was too big for the bus lol

tomorrow is rest maybe go for a walk and dinner round my folks.

Have a good weekend


----------



## Rykard

Hey guys

Push (Shoulders) 10:00-10:55

Shoulder mobility exercises

OHP barx10 5x6 7.5x4

10x10 12.5x5 15x5x2 12.5x5 left elbow felt a little odd. may leave these for a while

Lat raises 8x10x4

front raises 3x10x4

bent over flyes 8x10x4

face pulls 5x10x2 6x10x2

Shoulder mob

Stretching.

Next planned session (Legs) is Wednesday morning, could be an interesting day.

was up early, went to the fencing place but they were shut, so will need to sort that out next week.

when I got back from the gym we started looking at refelting the shed roof... mistake

6 hours later the roof is done, my shoulders are fried.. going to be v. sore tomorrow methinks.

so note to everyone, don't fix a roof after you've done shoulders

Have a great day


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

hello mate. don't know why I've never subbed to your journal. I've seen it around long enough! Anyway, subbed now


----------



## Rykard

Dirk McQuickly said:


> hello mate. don't know why I've never subbed to your journal. I've seen it around long enough! Anyway, subbed now


welcome to the madhouse. nothing special but it keeps me sane


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> welcome to the madhouse. *nothing special* but it keeps me sane


hey you! it is special cos it means that you are trying to keep yourself healthy and well blah blah......so shurrup! 

and good morning...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> hey you! it is special cos it means that you are trying to keep yourself healthy and well blah blah......so shurrup!
> 
> and good morning...


morning all,

i am so not healthy and well this morning lol, cut across my right calf, small cut and bruise on my right quad, bruise on my left quad, aching literally from top to toe...

legs tomorrow is looking a loooong way away lol.

have a great day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> morning all,
> 
> i am so not healthy and well this morning lol, cut across my right calf, small cut and bruise on my right quad, bruise on my left quad, aching literally from top to toe...
> 
> legs tomorrow is looking a loooong way away lol.
> 
> have a great day.


I was expecting to read how sore your delts are after the post gym shed workout


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> I was expecting to read how sore your delts are after the post gym shed workout


they probably would be if i could feel them lol, my whole body just aches


----------



## Rykard

leg session

morning all, well it was a mixed start to the day...

got to the gym a little late as the oh was watching homes under the hammer.

back/shoulders are still sore from the shed roof work and i tweaked my ankle last night too, so it was a slightly different workout

Leg Extensions

wu 36x10 43x8 50x5 57x3 * started too light

wk 64x10x4

Leg Curls * luckily the pad was below the cut on my calf.

wu 20x6 -> 25x6

wk 30x10x4

Leg Press

wu 80x10 120x10

wk 160x10 170x10 180x10 190x20

all done, bit of stretching

then a nice amble into work in my shorts (yay) looks like a really nice day. Unfortunately it is going downhill towards

the end of the week, and next week when we're off :-(

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

bit of a pummeling on my neck/shoulders last night. starting to feel better though, it's loosening up slowly. legs are fine, tomorrow is hopefully a push (chest) session, but i need to get work done as i'm off next week, so that may have to wait till saturday. I was planning a day of complete rest on Sat but i am starting to think - workout then take the old roof and fence panel to the tip, free up monday .esp. as the weather forecast could be better for next week.

nice and sunny here today though.

have a great day.


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

fence panel went in better than expected last night, no injuries lol

decided to not train chest this morning, as it's my last day at work and there is a lot of stuff going

on. So I was in early to get the sh1t done - so i can start to wind down from lunch.

will train chest tomorrow sometime as we're at gadget show live on Sunday. Tomorrow will be a bit busy as I

want to go to the tip too to get rid of the roofing felt and old fence panel.

The weather is supposed to be getting chillier and rainy, shame as we're off but as long as it's not too hot that will

be fine.

have a great day.


----------



## Rykard

Hey guys

late update

Push (Chest) 09:10-10:05 Sat 11/4/15

Shoulder mobility exercises

Bench

wu barx10 10x5 20x3 25x3

wk 30x6 32 1/2x5x4

Incline DB Press

wu 10x10

wk 15x10 17 1/2x10x2

Standing Cable Press

L/R 25x10x3

Flat DB Flyes 10x10x3 *

Shoulder mob

Stretching.

flyes started slightly paiful but on around the 5th rep it seemed to clear up and loosen off??

Next planned session (Pull) is Monday morning

Sunday spent at the gadget show live, bought a few bits and have a few ideas for bits to sort around the house.

Have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Back @the warehouse 13/4/15 8:30 - 9:40

Pulldowns

wu 42x10 49x5 56x2

wk 63x5x5

Seated Row wu 6x8 7x8

wk 9x5x5 *

CG Pulldowns

wk 49x5x5 **

Bent Over Row

wk 32.5x5x5

deadlift

55x5x2 55x6x1 (Bounced one) 55x5 57.5x5 ***

Plank

35secs 30secs 15 secs

stretching

shoulder mob

good session, all the weights were up on last time and some * ** *** felt 'easy' . So will up again next time. form feels ok too, not too

much body English in there

Next planned session is 'push'(Shoulders) on Wednesday. There was a photo shoot going on as I left, looked like a fitness model, so you

may get to see some photos of where I train.

I think I am starting to get a bit better shape, got a few looks at the show yesterday. There was also on eof those loud 'essex wide boys' who pushed

his chair back into me , then got all quiet and very apologetic when I kinda looked up at him... was quite funny - don't ya just luv pencil necks lol

me at the gadget show...



have a great day folks.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Just noticed you're in Leicester. I'm in Market Harborough. Practically neighbours!


----------



## Rykard

Small world lol


----------



## Rykard

Legs at the Warehouse

27/04/15 07:40 - 08:50

I've been quiet for a few days, managed to get my pc infected with malware, almost sorted now.

I felt pretty crappy in the week, think I got a bit of heatstroke on Tuesday when we went shopping, seemed the sun was on me whichever way we were driving ;-( so missed the midweek session.

Had a nice day walking by the river in stratford upon avon yesterday not too sunny but pleasant.

So today was back in the gym regardless, been sleeping in too, so I was pretty deteremined to get the early session.

decided to do legs rather than shoulders that I missed on Wed.

leg extensions

wu 43x10 50x8 57x4

wk 64x10x4

Leg curls

wu 20x8 -> 25x6

wk 30x10x4

Leg Press

wu 80x9 120x6

wk 160x10 180x10 200x10 220x10

Calf Raises

wk 133x10x4 - will be upping the reps to 12 next

-- 8:15

at this point I was feeling ok, bit tired but ok, so i decided to do a couple of shoulder exercises...

Standing DB Press

wk 10x10 15x10x2

Lat Raises

wk 10x10x3

Front Raises

wk 7x10x3

Bent Over Flyes

wk 10x10x3

Face pulls

wk 25x10 30x10 35x10

shoulder mob

stretch

was pretty bushed at the end, felt good though, didn't feel too many twinges, will try to do some squats next leg session.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

morning folks, nice and sunn today, cleaned both discos (except the roofs) got too hot .

now sat doawn fixing the computer.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

decided to pass on today's session,

was planning push (chest) or back but the shoulders (traps) are fried still from Friday's double

session, also we are out next weekend, rugby and Muddy Good Weekend, so I won't be able to train next weekend

so I am looking at Mon/Wed/Fri sessions. I also need to do a bit more diy round the house.

So full english for breakie, not sure about lunch yet and roast beef for dinner.

Weather is a little dull, which suits me fine.

hav a great day


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

PPL (PULL) @ the warehouse.

Pull downs

wu 42x9 49x6 56x5 63x1

wk 68x5x5

Seated Row

wu 6x8 8x6

wl 10x5x5

Close grip pulldowns

wk 54x5x5

left it there as I had to get into work as i was off last week. All the weights were up again, not sure

whether to go back to deads & bors next week, see how I feel.

Sun is out and it's pretty warm now.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Morning all - 'Push' (Chest) session at the warehouse today

Bench

wu barx10 10x5 20x3 30x2

wk 35x5x5 - slight discomfort in my front delt/trap tie in.

Incline DB Press

wu 10x10

wk 17.5x10 - felt ok, bit of a twinge on a couple of reps

Standing single arm Cable chest press * felt hard

Left	4x10x3

Right	4x10x3

Flat DB Flyes

10x10x3

right shoulder / trap is still not quite right bit tight this morning

I've got a physio session tonight (hopefully), so won't be training again till Fri/Sat? Legs. I forgot

to ask what the gym availability will be on Saturday as the Midlands 105kg Strongman comp is being held there..

sun is out and it's quite warm, almost back to shorts yay!!

have a great day.


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

went to the physio last night, didn't go quite as planned as oh had noticed that I had

some marks on my back. looks like when I was doing chest one of the benches fought back and

I have like chinese burns on both shoulder blades?? (pics may follow) o i had to have my lower

back worked on as she didn't want to introduce even more blood flow to an injured area.

On a plus side I seem to be getting a back now, and the physio says how she likes to work on

guys who work out as she can feel the muscle, so I guess I am not a complete bloater anymore lol.

woke up this morning feeling really achy and stiff, esp. in my shoulders, i think i slept

with my arms in a funny position..doh

I am hoping to get legs done tomorrow as I don't know what will be accessessable iun the gym on

Saturday due to the comp.

weather looks to be taking a turn for the colder unfortunately as we have a busy weekend ahead,

sat - strongman comp and tigers - sun - muddy good weekend hopefully it will stay dry.

have a great day


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

She's coming on to you, mate


----------



## Rykard

hope not the missus was there too


----------



## Rykard

leg session

morning all, well it was a mixed start to the day...

was a bit (lot) rushed as OH had first shower so i didn't get to lunch prep till about 6:15..

go to the gym on time and it was already open??

I decided to try squats, leg press and calf raises - back to the old ppl routine.

Squats

wu Barx10 30x10 40x10 50x10

wk 60x10x4 - was blowing on the 3rd & 4th sets, not the weight but condition - wil up the weight next time. I felt a little twinge

in the shoulders but flexibility was a lot better

Leg Press

wu 120x8 160x5

wk 200x10x4 - these felt ok, was dripping towards the end, but not surprised as i had squatted beforehand. will up the weight next time

Calf Raises

wk 133x10 133x12x3 - upped the reps - will keep doing that till I reach 15 then up the weight again

overall didn't feel too bad, happy to be squatting again and not feeling too much in my neck/shoulder. WIll be interesting to see how i

feel in the morning/sunday.

walked into work to find an empty car park, annoyed but the sun is out and i'm back in shorts. Colleague followed me in and said

without her glassses I looked like i was wearing a skirt, not the look i am going for tbh, she then said the legs looked pretty good and i'd lost loads

of weight over the last year so she did kinda redeem herself lol.

breakfast - couple of chicken thighs, bit of cheese and bbq sauce, and about to neck a shake

lunch - chicken & pasta salad

dinner - bolognese

looks like it will stay a nice day, so i may change back into my shorts for the walk home. I need to look at getting a new rucksack too as i am getting

a little wide for this one..

have a great day.


----------



## 25434

morning...look at you getting all the lovely comments...you deserve them too, you're working hard so why not....

floozyfloozyfloozy....:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> morning...look at you getting all the lovely comments...you deserve them too, you're working hard so why not....
> 
> floozyfloozyfloozy....:laugh:


i don't see the changes though as they are gradual, nice to get the comments though

@Flubs how are you going? still training?


----------



## Rykard

I think I may have gone a little hard this morning, my legs are still like bits of jelly. i've eaten my chicken salad, cheese roll, apple and still they feel hollow :-(


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> i don't see the changes though as they are gradual, nice to get the comments though
> 
> @[Redacted] how are you going? still training?


I'm fine, thanks for asking. Had a small break, but yes, still training. have a good weekend.


----------



## Rykard

Had a good day today, am u105 strongman - think I'm going to train harder

pm tigerx won ugly again

had a nice bolognese , garlic bread and a nice glass of red.

just drinking a shake and watvhing ncis new orleans

Tomorrow off to a lr show in Bedfordshire


----------



## Rykard

Morning all - 'Push' (Shoudlers) session at the warehouse today

Standing DB Press

wu 10x10

wk 15x10x3 - felt ok, will up the weight next time

Lat raises

wk 10x10x3 - felt ok, will up the weight next time

Bent over flyes

wk 10x10x3 - felt light, will up next time

Face pulls

35x10x3 - will up next time

didn't feel too bad, was late so i cut front raises out, think i may leave them out for a while. all the movements were

quite strict, not too much swaying. I am trying to be careful not to do anything silly. Next session is pull (Back)

on wednesday, I am, not sure whether to stick with waht i've been doing for the last couple of months (BBing) or go back to

deads and bor (strength).. i am thinking of sticking with what i've been doing for a bit longer then switch back. I do

need to test my traps though..

have a great day.


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

PPL (PULL) @ the warehouse.

Pull downs

wu 42x8 49x5 56x3 63x2

wk 70x5x5

Seated Row

wu 7x8 9x6

wl 11x5x5

Close grip pulldowns

wk 56x5x5

left it there as I had to get into work. All the weights were up again, not sure

whether to go back to deads & bors next week, see how I feel.

in other news, picked up my new glasses last night, varifocals (quit the laughing at the back)

they are really weird, trying to find the sweet spot still - could take a while.

weather has taken a turn for the worst, cold and wet again - just in time for the bank holiday lol

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

having a day today....

todays top tip

when packing a protein shake in it's constituent parts (milk, shaker, protein powder), to get the best results it's always best to take the shaker and protein powder as well as the milk..


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> having a day today....
> 
> todays top tip
> 
> when packing a protein shake in it's constituent parts (milk, shaker, protein powder), to get the best results it's always best to take the shaker and protein powder as well as the milk..


Lololololololololololololol.......brilliant...x


----------



## Rykard

Morning all - 'Push' (Chest) session at the warehouse today

Bench

wu barx10 20x5 30x2 35x1

wk 37.5x5x5 - slight discomfort in my front delt/trap tie in.

Incline DB Press

wu 15x10

wk 20x10 - felt ok, bit of a twinge on a couple of reps

Standing single arm Cable chest press * felt hard

Left	4x10x3

Right	4x10x3

Flat DB Flyes

12.5x10x3

right shoulder / trap is still not quite right bit tight this morning

Work out was ok all the weights are up, felt heavy but up. Had an issue whilst I was strecthing I got a really 'tight'

pain in my right hand whilst stretching my right shoulder out, it was also painful when I picked my bag up. spreading my

hands out is painful at the finger tips atm, going to get some biofreeze at lunch and stick it over my forearms , reduce any

swelling and hopefully reduce the pain. can't get in to see the doc till Tuesday am, so i will see how it is over the weekend.

I have requested a workstation assessment from work, but the person to sort it out isn't back till Tuesday.

not got too much planned for the weekend, legs & go outdoors tomorrow (we've acquired a tent and 'I have to go camping'), Sunday hobbycraft

decathlon, Monday ?? & BBQ? if the weather is ok.

have a great day/weekend


----------



## Rykard

Legs at the Warehouse

05/05/15 09:00 - 10:15

bit of a late update

shoulder mobility & stretching

Squats

wu 20x5 30x3 40x3 50x3 60x1

wk 65x10x4 - will up next time to 70kg. Shoulder/hand pain wasn't too bad, good stretch between sets

Leg Press

wu 120x6 160x5

wk 210x10 220x10 230 (PB)x10x2 ** felt strong on these today. 210/220 felt pretty light

Calf Raises

wk 133x14x4 - will be upping the reps to 16 next

stretch

shoulder mob

then spent the rest of the day picking up the oh from town, going to costco to get a cleaning cloth for my glasses, then

to go outdoors to look at camping stuff and then to another garden centre to look at some technical wear at mountain warehouse.

Unfortunately it looks like i need xxxxl shirts and they don't go that big :-( If anyone knows where to get technical t shirts

in xxxxl from that would be great.

tomorrow off to hobbycraft to get some stuff for the oh, Monday??? see what the weather does.

have a great weekend and mayday


----------



## BestBefore1989

PB :bounce:

well done mate

I went to costco today as well, I don't ever seem to be able to go there without spending a fortune.


----------



## 25434

PB?..... :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:

Noice wan moiiii San, noice wan........


----------



## Rykard

Think I am going to skip the shoulders tomorrow. Hands still feeling iffy. Had a massager on them today.


----------



## Rykard

afternoon all,

looks like i'm benched for a week or so. Saw the doc this morning and she shipped me off to get

my neck xrayed. Thinks the hand issues are to do with the nerves in my neck. So i am taking a

week off training as it would be daft to do anything and do more damage. managed to get wet twice

this morning whilst going from/to doctors/hospital/chemist oh the joys of English weather.

on the good news side, the D3 doesn't need new brake pads/disks - so saved a bit of money there.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

forgot to add, i tweaked my right knee sitting down at a funny angle yesterday too.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> afternoon all,
> 
> looks like i'm benched for a week or so. Saw the doc this morning and she shipped me off to get
> 
> my neck xrayed. Thinks the hand issues are to do with the nerves in my neck. So i am taking a
> 
> week off training as it would be daft to do anything and do more damage. managed to get wet twice
> 
> this morning whilst going from/to doctors/hospital/chemist oh the joys of English weather.
> 
> on the good news side, the D3 doesn't need new brake pads/disks - so saved a bit of money there.
> 
> have a great day


Hey there Cap'n...cant' you still do leg training though? or do you think it would pull you neck too much if you did deads etc...if you used the leg press you wouldn't be straining your neck, or leg ext? oh! bugger...you've hurt your knee...hummmm.....gotta be something you can train though right? errrmmm.....

runs off for a think.......x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Hey there Cap'n...cant' you still do leg training though? or do you think it would pull you neck too much if you did deads etc...if you used the leg press you wouldn't be straining your neck, or leg ext? oh! bugger...you've hurt your knee...hummmm.....gotta be something you can train though right? errrmmm.....
> 
> runs off for a think.......x


and don't forget my hands are cr4p too, kinda limits what i can do :confused1: :sad:


----------



## Rykard

well good news and bad news.

good news the disks in my neck are fine.

bad news - there is some degeneration in the cervical vertabrae, making the bones rough and these are rubbing on the nerves.

doc says i need to stop training heavy and loose some mass. :-(


----------



## Rykard

fRIDAY am

well where do i go from here?

not sure what the next step is. doc says loosing some mass would help as there would be less strain on the

muscles around the neck. Back squat looks to be out for a bit at least , if not altogether.

So I guess I need to look at becoming a 'fitness model' rather than strongman :-(

the actual diagnosis is osteophyte formation in the neck..

so it looks like there will be more conditioning and reps to get smaller and more cut. Once i'm 'smaller'

i will look at what to do from there. still kinda taking it in atm though..

have a great friday


----------



## BestBefore1989

sorry to hear that mate, I know its frustrating, with luck after a few months of weight loss, low impact callanetics and Yoga classes you can look at resistance training again.

Fingers crossed for you mate.


----------



## FelonE1

Gutted for ya mate


----------



## Rykard

still trying to get my head round it, doc didn't really know the musculature ramifications of this as it isn't her speciality ..

I will be doing a bit of research on the web over the weekend, i will also be looking for input on what sort of routine I can do, I know cardio is not the best way to 'trim' down... there are a number of pt's on here and at the gyms round me so I will be looking for a bit of advice. maybe bodyweight stuff for a while? (that will be heavy though lol)


----------



## Keeks

Sorry to hear that, hope research goes well and in time, you can adjust accordingly. Health is so important though, take it easy.


----------



## 25434

oh dear, what an ****! Poor you. You can still do something though so not all is lost, but as keeks said, your health is very important...avanugg (((()))))). x


----------



## Rykard

just when it was all going good and consistent :-(

any advice etc. is gratefully received


----------



## Greshie

Sorry to hear this, can imagine how you feel ... but I'm sure you will find an alternative means of training eve if it does mean a change in direction ...


----------



## Rykard

new thread here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/295976-focus-conditioning.html


----------



## Rykard

afternoon all,

quick update.

I've seen a physio who had a poke around. she couldn't find anything that should stop me training. Just to see if a certain movement irritates the nerves and substitute that

movement. Did a quick full body session on Sat am, had to rush a bit as i had to be a taxi to the oh..

trying for 8-12 on upper body and 15-20 on the lower for now until i'm back i the swing of things.

Incline DB press

10x12x3

Seated row 7x12x3

lat raises

7x12x3

this is where it started to go south a bit

goblet squat

20x20 20x15 20x10 - got 'cramp' in my quads bad on the first set of full range ass to group squats, push through the final 2 sets though

Leg press

120x20x3

Leg Curl

15x20 20x12 2x10

Couldn't face leg exts

KettleBell 'tornados?' pass the kettlebell around your body, works the core and a bit of shoulders

Lx10x3

Rx10x3

Bike 5 mins @ L7 45-60 rpm

that as it, my quads were totally fried, couldn't sit down/get up/ walk without pain until yesterday..

I will be talking to a couple of PTs about a strength and conditioning workout in the next couple of weeks, any suggestions of

where to look are gratefully received.

have a great day


----------



## FelonE1

Rykard said:


> afternoon all,
> 
> quick update.
> 
> I've seen a physio who had a poke around. she couldn't find anything that should stop me training. Just to see if a certain movement irritates the nerves and substitute that
> 
> movement. Did a quick full body session on Sat am, had to rush a bit as i had to be a taxi to the oh..
> 
> trying for 8-12 on upper body and 15-20 on the lower for now until i'm back i the swing of things.
> 
> Incline DB press
> 
> 10x12x3
> 
> Seated row 7x12x3
> 
> lat raises
> 
> 7x12x3
> 
> this is where it started to go south a bit
> 
> goblet squat
> 
> 20x20 20x15 20x10 - got 'cramp' in my quads bad on the first set of full range ass to group squats, push through the final 2 sets though
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 120x20x3
> 
> Leg Curl
> 
> 15x20 20x12 2x10
> 
> Couldn't face leg exts
> 
> KettleBell 'tornados?' pass the kettlebell around your body, works the core and a bit of shoulders
> 
> Lx10x3
> 
> Rx10x3
> 
> Bike 5 mins @ L7 45-60 rpm
> 
> that as it, my quads were totally fried, couldn't sit down/get up/ walk without pain until yesterday..
> 
> I will be talking to a couple of PTs about a strength and conditioning workout in the next couple of weeks, any suggestions of
> 
> where to look are gratefully received.
> 
> have a great day


Good news then mate


----------



## Rykard

FelonE said:


> Good news then mate


i was a lot happier leaving the phsyios than I was leaving the gps that's for sure. not 100% sure where I am going training wise yet as I want to trim down without losing what little strength i have..


----------



## Keeks

That's good news then. Doctors can scare sometimes, best to get another opinion and you know your body the best.


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> afternoon all,
> 
> quick update.
> 
> I've seen a physio who had a poke around. she couldn't find anything that should stop me training. Just to see if a certain movement irritates the nerves and substitute that
> 
> movement. Did a quick full body session on Sat am, had to rush a bit as i had to be a taxi to the oh..
> 
> trying for 8-12 on upper body and 15-20 on the lower for now until i'm back i the swing of things.
> 
> Incline DB press
> 
> 10x12x3
> 
> Seated row 7x12x3
> 
> lat raises
> 
> 7x12x3
> 
> this is where it started to go south a bit
> 
> goblet squat
> 
> 20x20 20x15 20x10 - got 'cramp' in my quads bad on the first set of full range ass to group squats, push through the final 2 sets though
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 120x20x3
> 
> Leg Curl
> 
> 15x20 20x12 2x10
> 
> Couldn't face leg exts
> 
> KettleBell 'tornados?' pass the kettlebell around your body, works the core and a bit of shoulders
> 
> Lx10x3
> 
> Rx10x3
> 
> Bike 5 mins @ L7 45-60 rpm
> 
> that as it, my quads were totally fried, couldn't sit down/get up/ walk without pain until yesterday..
> 
> I will be talking to a couple of PTs about a strength and conditioning workout in the next couple of weeks, any suggestions of
> 
> where to look are gratefully received.
> 
> have a great day


 :thumb: Good News .... and good to see you back training .... trouble with doctors is their knowledge is spread thinly outside any area of specialism so therefore they will err on the side of caution..


----------



## 25434

Fried quads? I'll see that bet and raise it with my vewwy vewwy fried glutes....which I decided to train twice this week in an effort to lift my butt up from the back of my knees and now I am actually carting round a cushion to sit on as my buttocks are hurting so much. :laugh: and not only that....I couldn't walk down the stairs afterwards and I sneakily used the mono rail thing for the people with disabilities and 3......yes 3!!! Members of staff rushed forward to help me get off and I didn't half feel embarrassed about being caught out AND I got a ticking off too....

Which I rightly deserved of course...but....but...I was unable to walk right? Cough.... :blush:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Fried quads? I'll see that bet and raise it with my vewwy vewwy fried glutes....which I decided to train twice this week in an effort to lift my butt up from the back of my knees and now I am actually carting round a cushion to sit on as my buttocks are hurting so much. :laugh: and not only that....I couldn't walk down the stairs afterwards and I sneakily used the mono rail thing for the people with disabilities and 3......yes 3!!! Members of staff rushed forward to help me get off and I didn't half feel embarrassed about being caught out AND I got a ticking off too....
> 
> Which I rightly deserved of course...but....but...I was unable to walk right? Cough.... :blush:


I was was struggling to sit and walk till yesterday lol. Glad you're back on it too @Flubs


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

tried some kettlebell swings (20) need to check out my form

kettlebell round the waists? 10 left/10 right x 3

want to get to 50 swingings and 50 left/right each morning/evening i don't go to the gym

have a great day


----------



## FelonE1

Rykard said:


> morning all,
> 
> tried some kettlebell swings (20) need to check out my form
> 
> kettlebell round the waists? 10 left/10 right x 3
> 
> want to get to 50 swingings and 50 left/right each morning/evening i don't go to the gym
> 
> have a great day


You Crossfitting now?lol


----------



## Rykard

FelonE said:


> You Crossfitting now?lol


i'm not even going to dignify that with a response.....


----------



## FelonE1

Rykard said:


> i'm not even going to dignify that with a response.....


Lol


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> i'm not even going to dignify that with a response.....


Rykers luvs to crossfit nowwww, do daaahhhhh, do dahhhhh, rykers luvs to crossfit nowwwwww, do da do da daayyyeeeeee.......hehe:laugh:

Hey cap'n, do t worry bout dat naughty boy Felon....he's just mucking......I did a sort of cross fit thing the other week actually. I saw it on YouTube. It was with Dana Lin Bailey? She did 3 sets of bench press, squats and clean and jerk. 20 reps of each. A sort of conditioner thing. I used only 20kg which is well below what I can lift and I can tell you I could barely move by the time I finished...bloopin' agony it was....and I hated it so much I've done it every week since! :laugh::laugh:

Nothing wrong with a bit of blub blasting that's for sure. Not, by the way, I also do a kettlebell thing as a finisher after one of my workouts too. It's called a cluster workout and I got it off t nation. You do 10 swings, 15 swings, 25 swings, then 50 swings and inbetween you do ohp's or other stuff. It's really knacker's get. I can only do it with 10kgs, durrrrr......certainly makes me sleep well...

Take care mister....xx


----------



## FelonE1

Flubs said:


> Rykers luvs to crossfit nowwww, do daaahhhhh, do dahhhhh, rykers luvs to crossfit nowwwwww, do da do da daayyyeeeeee.......hehe
> 
> Hey cap'n, do t worry bout dat naughty boy Felon....he's just mucking......I did a sort of cross fit thing the other week actually. I saw it on YouTube. It was with Dana Lin Bailey? She did 3 sets of bench press, squats and clean and jerk. 20 reps of each. A sort of conditioner thing. I used only 20kg which is well below what I can lift and I can tell you I could barely move by the time I finished...bloopin' agony it was....and I hated it so much I've done it every week since!
> 
> Nothing wrong with a bit of blub blasting that's for sure. Not, by the way, I also do a kettlebell thing as a finisher after one of my workouts too. It's called a cluster workout and I got it off t nation. You do 10 swings, 15 swings, 25 swings, then 50 swings and inbetween you do ohp's or other stuff. It's really knacker's get. I can only do it with 10kgs, durrrrr......certainly makes me sleep well...
> 
> Take care mister....xx


Gaylord


----------



## 25434

FelonE said:


> Gaylord


Yes, we are both gay lords together....  . Except me being female would mean that I'm more gay lady...snicker snicker....except I'm not...gay that is...nope....can't speak for cap'n of course....he....he...is married though so.....hummm......:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Yes, we are both gay lords together....  . Except me being female would mean that I'm more gay lady...snicker snicker....except I'm not...gay that is...nope....can't speak for cap'n of course....he....he...is married though so.....hummm......:laugh::laugh:


Nope me neither .... don't even wear a wifebeater to the gym


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Nope me neither .... don't even wear a wifebeater to the gym


Wut? What the flip is a wifebeTer? Lol....I've no idea...


----------



## FelonE1

Rykard said:


> Nope me neither .... don't even wear a wifebeater to the gym


Sh1t

Just realised I'm a proper gaylord


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Wut? What the flip is a wifebeTer? Lol....I've no idea...


Stringer vest worn by people who don't fit into it - usually too small


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Stringer vest worn by people who don't fit into it - usually too small


Ahhhhh....I see. Well I've got several really holey t shirts that are so old they could pass for string vests...lol......AND......they are a but tight,  . Luckily I only wear them in the back garden where no other human being can see them, hurrr hurr....Gunite cap'n...I'm off for some zzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## FelonE1

Rykard said:


> Stringer vest worn by people who don't fit into it - usually too small


That's me lol


----------



## Rykard

Hey guys

late update

Full body 09:05-10:20 Sat 13/6/15

Shoulder mobility exercises

Stretch

Incline DB press (8-12)

wu 5x10 10x10

wk 15x8x3

Seated Row (8-12)

wu 5x8 7x8

wk 8x12x3

Lat Raise (8-12)

3x10

7x12x3

goblet squat (15-20)

wu bwx10

wk 20x20x3

Leg Press (15-20)

wu 120x10

160x15x3

Leg Curl (15-20)

wu 15x20

wk 20x20x3

Hip thrusters

wk barx10x3

8kg KB RTW 10L/10R x3

8kg KB swings x 20

Shoulder mob

Stretching.

was totally spent after this , goblet squats got the heart going and it was downhill from there. Didn't get doms anywhere near

as bad this week. going to continue in this mode for a few weeks, then see how we go with going back to a split.

Have a great day


----------



## Rykard

7.5 kg kb swings x 30

7.5 kg rtq 10L/10R x 3


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> Hey guys
> 
> late update
> 
> Full body 09:05-10:20 Sat 13/6/15
> 
> Shoulder mobility exercises
> 
> Stretch
> 
> Incline DB press (8-12)
> 
> wu 5x10 10x10
> 
> wk 15x8x3
> 
> Seated Row (8-12)
> 
> wu 5x8 7x8
> 
> wk 8x12x3
> 
> Lat Raise (8-12)
> 
> 3x10
> 
> 7x12x3
> 
> goblet squat (15-20)
> 
> wu bwx10
> 
> wk 20x20x3
> 
> Leg Press (15-20)
> 
> wu 120x10
> 
> 160x15x3
> 
> Leg Curl (15-20)
> 
> wu 15x20
> 
> wk 20x20x3
> 
> Hip thrusters
> 
> wk barx10x3
> 
> 8kg KB RTW 10L/10R x3
> 
> 8kg KB swings x 20
> 
> Shoulder mob
> 
> Stretching.
> 
> was totally spent after this , goblet squats got the heart going and it was downhill from there. Didn't get doms anywhere near
> 
> as bad this week. going to continue in this mode for a few weeks, then see how we go with going back to a split.
> 
> Have a great day


Good session there :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

took longer than I want, I don't like to go over 60mins, pref 45mins or less hence ppl, for each workout.

I wasn't anywhere is wasted as I was last week, i could walk for a start, glutes are a bit questionable though lol. Will stick with this, we're away for a week in a couple of weeks so will take a KB with us, do the round the worlds and swings daily and then get back to ppl when i get back.


----------



## Rykard

morning all,

7.5 kg kb

round the waists? 10 left/10 right x 3

30 swings

small accident, missed the catch behind my back on one of the round the waists and small a plastic box,

on the plus side i missed my feet 

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Whoooooossshhhhhhhhh.......

Did someone say small accident? :laugh::laugh:

Dearie me cap'n......you're getting more like me everrrrrrrrry day... :lol: xx


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

Still on the daily kettlebells

7.5kg bell

swings x 20

round the waist Lx10/Rx10

repeat 3 times

getting a sports massage tonight

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Keep going cap'n....keep going.....I did farmers walk with two 24kg kettlebells and I swear my arms grew about a foot trying to hang onto them as I staggered round the gym...:laugh:


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

went to the sports therapist last night, had a deeper massage , she said i'm starting to get some definition back YAY.

over slept and felt like cr4p this morning, as usual after a deeper massage. Today is an off day so just parked offsite

to walk in/out later.

I will do the KB stuff again tomorrow and then do a full resistance session on Saturday. This seems to be working ok atm so will

stick to it.

weather looks to be taking a turn for the colder shame as it's been nice and sunny for the last few days.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

Still on the daily kettlebells

7.5kg bell

swings x 20 - up to 25 next time

round the waist Lx10/Rx10 alternate starting direction each rotation - up to 15 next time

repeat 4 times

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Saturday 20/6/15 Fullbody 09:05 - 10:25

Shoulder Mobility

Stretch

Push (Chest)

Incline DB Press (8-12

wu 5x6 10x7

wk 15x12x3 +next time

Pull (Back)

Seated Row (8-12)

wu 5x10 7x5

wk 9x12x3 +next time

Push (Shoulders)

Standing Military Press(8-12)

wk bar x9 x8x2 not sure on these didn't feel good. will remove

Legs

Leg Ext

wu 43x7 50x5

wk 57x12+8 x12x2

Leg Curl (15-20)

wu 16x6 20x6

wk 25x15x3

Leg Press (15-20)

wu 120x10

wk 160x10 x12 x16

Hip Thusters (8-12)

wu bar x 10

wk 10x12x3

that was it , was pretty fried by the end of it. I didn't do any cardio afterwards as i'm doing some each non resistance day. i have

a new exercise though, was watching a female do some circuits burpees, sits up etc and she was doing KB thrusters - squat into an overhead press

so I think I will do these in the mornings as well as or instead of the swings. weights are still moving up, though my shoulders/front delts feel tight

will see how we go.

have a great weekend


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> Saturday 20/6/15 Fullbody 09:05 - 10:25
> 
> Shoulder Mobility
> 
> Stretch
> 
> Push (Chest)
> 
> Incline DB Press (8-12
> 
> wu 5x6 10x7
> 
> wk 15x12x3 +next time
> 
> Pull (Back)
> 
> Seated Row (8-12)
> 
> wu 5x10 7x5
> 
> wk 9x12x3 +next time
> 
> Push (Shoulders)
> 
> Standing Military Press(8-12)
> 
> wk bar x9 x8x2 not sure on these didn't feel good. will remove
> 
> Legs
> 
> Leg Ext
> 
> wu 43x7 50x5
> 
> wk 57x12+8 x12x2
> 
> Leg Curl (15-20)
> 
> wu 16x6 20x6
> 
> wk 25x15x3
> 
> Leg Press (15-20)
> 
> wu 120x10
> 
> wk 160x10 x12 x16
> 
> Hip Thusters (8-12)
> 
> wu bar x 10
> 
> wk 10x12x3
> 
> that was it , was pretty fried by the end of it. I didn't do any cardio afterwards as i'm doing some each non resistance day.* i have*
> 
> *
> a new exercise though, was watching a female *do some circuits burpees, sits up etc and she was doing KB thrusters - squat into an overhead press
> 
> so I think I will do these in the mornings as well as or instead of the swings. weights are still moving up, though my shoulders/front delts feel tight
> 
> will see how we go.
> 
> have a great weekend


Not surprised you felt fried after that lot

You really need to phrase your sentences carefully  momentarily an image popped into my mind....... :w00t: mg: :laugh: :nono:


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Not surprised you felt fried after that lot
> 
> You really need to phrase your sentences carefully  momentarily an image popped into my mind....... :w00t: mg: :laugh: :nono:


lol, and i was strugglig with a phrase to descrube her.

on saying that she looked a lot better than the 'fitness' model who was getting some photos done, cellulite hams/butt???


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

Still on the daily kettlebells

7.5kg bell

swings x 25

round the waist Lx12/Rx12 alternate starting direction each rotation - up to 15 next time

repeat 4 times

thrusters (squat -> press) 25

wow that has killed me, gasping for air now dripping in sweat

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

daily kettlebells

7.5kg kettlebell

swings x 25

round the waist Lx15/Rx15 alternate starting direction each rotation

repeat 4 times - try 5 times next time

thrusters (squat -> press) (F) 30

wow that has killed me, gasping for air now dripping in sweat

didn't really feel like it this morning - tight achiles and hamstring , but glad i did do it.

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

daily kettlebells

7.5kg kettlebell

swings x 25

round the waist Lx15/Rx15 alternate starting direction each rotation

repeat 4 times

thrusters (squat -> press) single arm this time L10/R10 x 2

wow that has killed me, gasping for air now dripping in sweat

starting to feel a bit fitter now, not blowing quite as much when i've finished, but i am also

able to push a bit harder.

massage tonight, so will be a rest day tomorrow, Friday we're on holiday as friends are getting married, so i can

get a crafty resistance work out in Friday morning. We're off to yorkshire for a week on saturday so that will be my last

resistance for a week or so. I am going to take a couple of KBs up with me so i can still do the daily workouts. I might even

try to get the oh to try it, but she's got neck issues to she might not be able to...

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

last full body for a week or so as we're off to yorkshire for a week - yay

Friday 26/6/15 Fullbody 08:10 - 9:25

Shoulder Mobility

Stretch

Push (Chest)

DB Press

wu 5x10 10x5

wk 15x12 17.5x12 17.5x8

Incline DB Press (8-12) *

wu 10x5

wk 15x8x3

Pull (Back)

Lat Pulldown

wu 42x5

wk 49x8x3

Seated Row (8-12)

wu 5x10 7x5

wk 9x8x2 9x9 +next time

Legs (8-12)

Leg Press

wu 120x10 160x5

wk 180x12x2 180x17(f)

Leg Curl)

wu 15x5

wk 25x12x3

Leg Ext

wu 43x10

wk 57x12x3

Hip Thusters

wk 20x12 20x10x2 **

Calf Raises

wk 115x10x3

* decided to switch to 6-8 and 8-12 reps

** need to watch bar placement

that was it , was pretty fried by the end of it. Ihad planned to go easy as we've a wedding to go to later, but got a little

carried away - doh - I thin ki will regret it tomorrow.

have a great weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989

Enjoy your holiday mate


----------



## Rykard

I am taking resistance bands and a kettlebell though


----------



## Rykard

Yesterday

4x20 swings

today

10 swings on the minute for 10 mins

Bell is too light, will get heavier ones when I get back. Got a sweat up though :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

Morning all, had a great thunderstorm yesterday, never heard thunder like it and the lightning over the fields was amazing.

Another kbworkout this morning

10minute otm

20 rep thrusters

Will up to 15minute otm and 11-15 reps

Have a great day


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> Morning all, had a great thunderstorm yesterday, never heard thunder like it and the lightning over the fields was amazing.
> 
> Another kbworkout this morning
> 
> 10minute otm
> 
> 20 rep thrusters
> 
> Will up to 15minute otm and 11-15 reps
> 
> Have a great day


We had a thunderstorm in the night ... not that it has cleared the air very much


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> We had a thunderstorm in the night ... not that it has cleared the air very much


Still muggy here too


----------



## Rykard

Just been to glass blowers, they got hit by big hail last

night holes the size of your fist mg:


----------



## Rykard

Just been to glass blowers, they got hit by big hail last

night holes the size of your fist mg:


----------



## Rykard

On the minute 2 done

10 reps x5 sets

11-15 reps x 5 sets

11-15 reps x 5 sets

will hopefully get a heavier kb at the weekend will the need to step back to otm1

Have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Well great holiday has turned a bit sour. Arrived home to no electricity seems there is a break in the cable somewhere. Looks like it went off sometime last night. ...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sorry to hear that mate, in this heat the content of the fridge will probably be buggered but the stuff in your freezer should be ok


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, in this heat the content of the fridge will probably be buggered but the stuff in your freezer should be ok


Looks like we might have hot away with it. Freezer still frozen yay. Currently (no pup intended) we've gota cable running from a street lamp to the kitchen?


----------



## Rykard

There are two large trenches in front of us and next door


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> There are two large trenches in front of us and next door


But on the good side, you can go for a swim without having to pay??:laugh:....cough....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> But on the good side, you can go for a swim without having to pay??:laugh:....cough....


Unfortunately they're not big enough for me...


----------



## Rykard

Anyway @Flubs how's the new job?


----------



## Rykard

Anyway @Flubs how's the new job?


----------



## Rykard

Did I mention I picked up a 16kg kb on the way home, felt heavy ..


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Anyway @[Redacted] how's the new job?


I start it on Monday properly. Gotta lotta lorra training to do. Totally new field. I decided to break out and learn new stuff.....sorta pooping myself now but I'll give it a go...thanks for asking cap'n.



Rykard said:


> Did I mention I picked up a 16kg kb on the way home, felt heavy ..


That is heavy...I do farmers walks with them, then do 24's. Agony, agony I tell thee......


----------



## Rykard

@Flubs you'll smash it


----------



## Rykard

@Flubs you'll smash it


----------



## Rykard

7/7/15

Morning all,

daily kettlebells

16kg kettlebell - up from 7.5kg

10 swings on the minute for 15 mins - 15 secs for the swings and 45 for recovery - the aim is to get equal work/recovery

wow that has killed me, gasping for air now dripping in sweat, think I may be aching tomorrow...

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Eyup cap'n....I just discovered I can't like more than 10 times....humph....so here is one for you

LIKE...good going on the kettlebells


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Eyup cap'n....I just discovered I can't like more than 10 times....humph....so here is one for you
> 
> LIKE...good going on the kettlebells


lorian Is looking into the likes Issue


----------



## Rykard

sfsdfd


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> sfsdfd


? :confused1:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> ? :confused1:





BestBefore1989 said:


> ? :confused1:





BestBefore1989 said:


> ? :confused1:


having Issueswithreplies


----------



## Rykard

Kbs tomorrow, not sure about the weekend though. Quite getting Into the Kbs.


----------



## Rykard

10/7/15

Morning all,

daily kettlebells

16kg kettlebell

10 swings on the minute for 15 mins - 15 secs for the swings and 45 for recovery - the aim is to get equal work/recovery

still having trouble getting the new forum to work at home :-(

not sure what I will do over the weekend, I might get my bike out, there are going to be loads of roadworks near me, so
it may be quicker in by bike. Pecs are giving me a bit of ache/tightness which is a bit odd since i haven't directly worked them for 
nearly 3 weeks so may take a wander into the docs next week.

have a great day/weekend


----------



## Rykard

test post


----------



## 25434

With you in the test post thing.....every time I press on the box to type a message it throws me back to the list of journals...it's doing berrrrluddie head in! I guess it will sort out but bleed in' ell.....lol..

hope you you are ok..x


----------



## Rykard

It's not browser dependent even......try Firefox


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> It's not browser dependent even......try Firefox


ummmmmm....errrrmmmm....wut? :whistling: I'm IT thick....no idea what that means but hey! I luv you anyhow! Haha...right then...guest alert! Gotta go..have a great night cap'n..xx


----------



## Rykard

The app you use to access the Web


----------



## Rykard

12/7/15

Morning all,

daily kettlebells

16kg kettlebell

10 swings on the minute for 15 mins - 15 secs for the swings and 45 for recovery - the aim is to get equal work/recovery
didn't get out on the bike,built 2 chairs and tables and took a load of cardboard to the tip. off to ikea tomorrow evening.

still having trouble getting the new forum to work at home :-(

have a great day/weekend


----------



## Rykard

woke up this morning feeling pretty rough, feel a bit fluey and stuff, luckily it was a 'rest' day .. hopefully back on it tomorrow.


----------



## Greshie

> woke up this morning feeling pretty rough, feel a bit fluey and stuff, luckily it was a 'rest' day .. hopefully back on it tomorrow.


Fingers crossed for you ... if it's anything like we have here it's probably the weather ... warm one day chilly the next and wet most of the time at the moment !


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> woke up this morning feeling pretty rough, feel a bit fluey and stuff, luckily it was a 'rest' day .. hopefully back on it tomorrow.


uh oh! Man flu alert......get some bit c down you and stock up on tissues. X


----------



## Rykard

14/7/15

Morning all,

16kg kettlebell swings

10 swings on the minute for 15 mins - 15 secs for the swings and 45 for recovery - the aim is to get equal work/recovery. Concentrated on
form , think I'm starting to get there

got a few bits from Ikea last night, still feeling a bit crook but kill or cure lol.

still having trouble getting the new forum to work at home :-(

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

Overslept badly this morning by about an hour??? 
was plannignto cycle in but that went out the window lol
contacted a PT yesterday and she seems to be making the right noises, so hopefully we can start training with
her, she is happy to come to the house, oh doesn't feel confident in gyms after bad experiences, so as soon as
we've both sorted out our aches and pains we're good to go.

not a lot planned for the weekend, KBs mayne wander down to the gym, going to look at bike kit tomorrow morning

have a great day


----------



## 25434

How exciting! A pro coming to your house! I wish I lived nearer, I would support your missus with training and stuff. Good for her.

enjoy the weekend cap'n


----------



## 25434

Just passing thru cap'n...


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

16kg kettlebell swings

10 swings on the minute for 15 mins - 15 secs for the swings and 45 for recovery - the aim is to get equal work/recovery. Concentrated on
form , think I'm starting to get there

got the bike bits yesterday, going for a quick spin round the block this afternoon to make sure it's comfy. will be shopping tomorrow after work so i think Bikeday will be Tuesday....

have a great day/weekend

still having trouble getting the new forum to work at home :-(


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

cycled in this morning, felt ok, but my shoulder is stiffening up. Absolutely starving though. Think the ride home will be interesting.
legs don't feel too bad atm lol. I decided not to do KBs this morning (good choice for a change).

tomorrow will do KBs and then have a sports massage. May go to the docs if my shoulder is too stiff, may leave that till Thursday.

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Be careful with your shoulder and KB swings cap'n...x


----------



## Rykard

Just about died on the way home. 25 mins of hiit, I got green blights when I wanted to rest head winds when it was flat. Thought I was going to pass out took me a bit to recover.

A large Chinese and glass of red wine sorted it though


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

well last night was interesting, managed to not get cramp in both quads, my back , both calves and my feet - felt it coming on but somehow maanged
to relax, did fall out of bed though, rolled over and out of the bed, have taken this up with the oh as i think she was on my side of the bed. 
didn't do KBs this morning as still pretty achy all over and am waiting for the ST to get back as to whether she can see us tonight as she has a 
chest infection. Other than that it's all ok, shoulder doesn't feel as bad as i thought it would , tried some stretching on it before i went bed.

breakfast is done - chicken with bbq sauce
lunch - chicken and brocolli 
dinner - chicken scramble (saute onion, saute pots, diced chicken and maybe chuck a chilli and some tomatoes in) only use olive oil so 
it's reasonably healthy

weather looks changeable so hopefully won't get wet later...

have a great day


----------



## Greshie

> Morning all,
> 
> well last night was interesting, managed to not get cramp in both quads, my back , both calves and my feet - felt it coming on but somehow maanged
> to relax, did fall out of bed though, rolled over and out of the bed, have taken this up with the oh as i think she was on my side of the bed.
> didn't do KBs this morning as still pretty achy all over and am waiting for the ST to get back as to whether she can see us tonight as she has a
> chest infection. Other than that it's all ok, shoulder doesn't feel as bad as i thought it would , tried some stretching on it before i went bed.
> 
> breakfast is done - chicken with bbq sauce
> lunch - chicken and brocolli
> dinner - chicken scramble (saute onion, saute pots, diced chicken and maybe chuck a chilli and some tomatoes in) only use olive oil so
> it's reasonably healthy
> 
> weather looks changeable so hopefully won't get wet later...
> 
> have a great day


Perhaps you need a bigger bed ! :thumb :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Perhaps you need a bigger bed ! :thumb :lol:


I would need a new house lol


----------



## 25434

Chicken scramble.....sounds yummy cap'n....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Chicken scramble.....sounds yummy cap'n....





Flubs said:


> Chicken scramble.....sounds yummy cap'n....


don't know what else to call it lol


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> don't know what else to call it lol


I was being serious. I do something similar with pork loins, I lob in whatever I have knocking around in the fridge, add some Chinese five spice powder or chill is and stuff.....tastes bloopin' great!


----------



## Rykard

19/7/15

Morning all,

16kg kettlebell swings

10 swings on the minute for 15 mins

got a weird 'rattle' in my right ear when I breathe = getting annoying..

have a great day

still having trouble getting the new forum at home :-( and not getting any notifications now.


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

well last night's PT visit was interesting. She got my OH interested so I think KBs are the way forward there. Pointed out a couple of issues with my
technique and showed us how to do a few bits and pieces. I felt it more when I did it right, so all in all good.

I think the KBs are tweaking my shoulder, i need to stick my chest out more as my shoulders are rounding, I also need to get back in the gym and start 
doing a few bits, but will stick with KBs for a bit with the OH.

Looks like we're in for a bit of moisture later , 'month of rain in a day' great.

tomorrow is now looking very busy, got a unit being picked up by age uk in the morning, a sofa being delivered between 7:30 anf 10:30, we need to go and buy a 
new bookcase to replace the unit, and then (hopefully) sell my Discovery in the afternoon... somewhere in there we may eat lol

Sunday - massage at 10 then rest lol

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

..oh forgot need to clean the disco on Saturday before we take it to be looked over...

i'm tired now


----------



## 25434

Busy boy this weekend cap'n...and very exciting that your missis is going to give it a go too...good for her...give her anugg from me... :thumb


----------



## Rykard

Afternoon all.

well we survived yesterday.

Phone alarm didn't go off, sofa arrived at 7.20 (10 days early) ,we were manically running round to make space

went shopping, ordered a bookcase which they couldn't deliver until 12.30, this arrived at 10.20

so we had to take the old unit out, this was then collected at12.00

truck didn't sell though

today had a nice massage and relaxed watch7ng f1

plan to go to the gym on Tuesday.


----------



## 25434

C'mawwwwn cap'n! Where are ye? Report in or I'll come looking for ya!! Hehe........


----------



## Rykard

Hey, had a crappy couple of weeks, had to go for an ecg last week as I felt really bad on Thursday. It was clear and my neck freed up too so think it was all stress.

Haven't trained due to my neck but have had massages to keep me loose. Next planned session is kbs on Friday


----------



## Keeks

Sorry to hear you've had a rubbish few weeks, hope you pick up soon.


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Sorry to hear you've had a rubbish few weeks, hope you pick up soon.


Thanks @keeks it should do


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> Hey, had a crappy couple of weeks, had to go for an ecg last week as I felt really bad on Thursday. It was clear and my neck freed up too so think it was all stress.
> 
> Haven't trained due to my neck but have had massages to keep me loose. Next planned session is kbs on Friday


oh cap'n.....I'm so sorry to hear that, but sooo very glad you are ok. Stress can do terrible things on many levels. Take care you!! I had to gave a filling today and cos of my condition the jabs don't work really so I had to have 6 injections.......and then had to have a jab to wake me up cos I nearly went under mid filling....eeeeek! Fooook! I'm on the sofa with a really painful and swollen face feeling proper sorry for myself...lol....can't eat but have to so I don't fall into a coma, haha....so sucking up lukewarm soup outta the corner of my gob......you and me both in the wars my fave cap'n....

so so glad yours wasn't a heart trouble though...I wouldn't like to think of you so poorly.......

and hey! Take it easy with the kettlebells......it's hard work even with light weights...x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> oh cap'n.....I'm so sorry to hear that, but sooo very glad you are ok. Stress can do terrible things on many levels. Take care you!! I had to gave a filling today and cos of my condition the jabs don't work really so I had to have 6 injections.......and then had to have a jab to wake me up cos I nearly went under mid filling....eeeeek! Fooook! I'm on the sofa with a really painful and swollen face feeling proper sorry for myself...lol....can't eat but have to so I don't fall into a coma, haha....so sucking up lukewarm soup outta the corner of my gob......you and me both in the wars my fave cap'n....
> 
> so so glad yours wasn't a heart trouble though...I wouldn't like to think of you so poorly.......
> 
> and hey! Take it easy with the kettlebells......it's hard work even with light weights...x


you take it easy too x


----------



## 25434

Like!! Humph......down but not out...haha....


----------



## BestBefore1989

hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## Rykard

i'll get there, just need to get back on the horse again so to speak


----------



## Greshie

Hop you get back to rights soon !


----------



## Rykard

Greshie said:


> Hop you get back to rights soon !


should be at the weekend/next week hopefully

got an appt. with the ent clinic this morning, feels like there is a small flap in my nose that stops me breathing properly through one nostril., this means a mile walk to and from the hospital, unfortunately the forecast is rain, rain and a little more rain :-(

had my quads and hams massaged last night , they will feel a little iffy tomorrow lol but they weren't too knotted .

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

nasal polyp? got some drops and spray - so that will sort itself out a bit.

current plan (lol) is to do KBs tomorrow with the oh after work, then hopefully get to the gym sat am, however we have a sofa being collected between 7 and 10am... the 7 to 10 delvieries have arrived at 7:20 and 7:10 respectively so I guess the collection will be 9:55...

other than that no much going on.

have fun folks


----------



## Rykard

All shot to sh1t... sofa now be7ng collected between 12 and 4, oh getting a pamper in the morning. So training is now looking like Sunday


----------



## 25434

All shot to s**t heyyyyyy?.. Ahhhh, that ole well known phrase... :lol: :lol:

have ve a great weekend cap'n...x


----------



## Rykard

You too guys


----------



## Rykard

well finally made it to the gym yay!!!

decided against a full body session , so went for back instead (mistake)..

warmed up with shoulder mobility and stretches

then moved on to the workout - back from all angles finishing with deads..

Back @the warehouse 16/8/15 10:00 - 10:40

reps 8-12

Pulldowns
wu 28x10 35x10
wk 42x12 42x10 42x10

Bent Over Row
wk 20x10 20x12x2

CG Pulldowns
wk 42x6 35x9 35x8

deadlift
wu 20x10
wl 40x10x3

stretching
shoulder mob

wow I didn't realise how much strength I had lost, really disappointed with the weights. But worse of all my hands are so sore now, tomorrow will be interesting.
next planned session is Legs on Tues/Wednesday - not sure what workout and where yet though...

just showered and no going to do a hot roast beef sandwich with onions..

have a great day folks.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glad to see you back at it mate.

Just take it easy and ease yourself back into the swing of things, last thing you want to do is hurt yourself and add another couple of weeks out


----------



## 25434

Don't worry bout the weights cap'n, they will come back quickly. The fact is you went and you did stuff!

well done... :thumb x


----------



## Rykard

Did a bit of legs at home

Kb squats with a calf raise at the top 15 reps

Static lunge left / right 10 reps

Kb sldl 15 reps

Could only manage 2 round, the lactic in my quads was quite painful and the lungs were bursting. Not good but I amback on the horse.

Dinner was chicken fajitas, peppers, onions with a bit of chilli and garlic thrown in.


----------



## 25434

Well done cap'n, I'm very glad you're back on board...noice one, noice one... :thumb


----------



## 25434

You ok bud ? X


----------



## Rykard

i'm fine , just busy with work and family and not getting the timing right for the gym. on it tomorrow though..


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,
PPL (PULL) @ the warehouse. (27/8/15 07:40 - 08:15)
8-12 reps

Pull downs 
wu 28x10 35x10 
wk 42x12x3

Bent Over Row 
wk 25x12x3

Close grip pulldowns
wk 42x10 42x9 42x8

Deadlifts
wk 45x10x3

almost didn't make it as i was umming and arring this morning, but glad the oh kicked my ar$e and made me go.
wieghts were up slightly on last time, felt a twinge in my front delts on the BOR, see how it is over the next couple of days.

issues with grip still, I need to work in this out of the gym, pump in the forearms and hands.

next planned session will probably be a push/chest session on Sunday, will probably be theGym as i will go early.

Saturday we're going to the trucks/tanks and firepower show - which is military stuff (big boys toys lol) 
Sunday - push/chest
Tues - Legs?

from there i don't know yet..

We are off work next week and plan do decorate the utility , so have to fit training in around that.

have a great day


----------



## 25434

I'm glad your ohpushed you to go cap'n. Once you stop its really hard to get back into it, so good for you, and her too. By the way, did that pti person come to your house to help your wife's training? Or did that never happen?


----------



## Rykard

hey @flubs yep we had a pt over - she was very helpful unfortunately since then the OH has been struggling with really bad headaches and migraines exaggerated by medication she is taking and pills to combat the side effects, hopefully once she stops taking them we can get going again.


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

god I feel rough this morning, combination of over doing it on the pull session, lack of decent food 
and winding down for our holiday next week I think.

Back is all tight and crampy, but tender like when you have the flu :-( hopefully I can stave it off...

weather is sunny for the moment, but the weekend forecast is somewhat more 'changeable'. As long as Saturday is ok 
fir the show I don't mind, as I think I am going to give the skyride a miss as i will be at the gym and diying instead.

have a great day / weekend


----------



## 25434

I bet you don't feel as rough as my backside does this morning! Lol....it's killing me, I've got me cushion out! Haha... Have a great weekend. X


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> I bet you don't feel as rough as my backside does this morning! Lol....it's killing me, I've got me cushion out! Haha... Have a great weekend. X


i think i'm staying in the naughty step lol -

but seriously make sure you stretch later otherwise it will tighten up badly ..


----------



## 25434

Where are ye?

1) hols I thiiiiiiiiiiink?

2) injured......

3) dying of man flu......come on wuss! Hehee.....cough....soz, teasing....

x


----------



## Rykard

ooh that is odd, the updates have gone..

still alive, got in a couple of sessions last week. Back - ok, legs ok and chest ok. did some kettlebells this morning and currently planning back tomorrow morning...

today was the first day back at work - really struggled to get up as we'd been sleeping in ...


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,

haven't managed to make the gym, not back into the morning routine yet,and work made me miss my long lunch..

I am also moving a load of bricks tonight so that will be some strength and conditioning lol

If i can move in the morning then I will try to get there for a back session.

I have to go get some wheels and tyres fitted tomorrow after work too, so i will have to miss the massage session

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

Persevere mate, you'll soon get back into a routine


----------



## Rykard

Morning all,
PPL (PULL) @ the warehouse. (09/09/15 8:25 - 09:05)
8-12 reps

Pull downs
wu 28x10 35x10
wk 49x12x3

Bent Over Row
wu barx8
wk 30x12x3

Close grip pulldowns
wk 42x12x3

Seated Rows
wu 6x8 8x8
wk 9x12x3

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

15 mins KBs done.just been reading a t nation article on 4x4 workouts. as my early session must be quite short i think i may switch to this for a few weeks, as it also frees up the weekends

have a great day folks.


----------



## Rykard

Upper Body #1
evening all
got a quick upper body workout in yesterday
12/9/15 @warehouse 9.05 - 9.35
shoulder mob
Bench
wu barx10 5x10 10x5
wk 15x4x3 15x10

Bent over row
wu 20x8 20x6
wk 32.5x10x3 32.5 10

shoulder mob
stretch

spent the afternoon tidying up the faded plastic trim on the D3. Used black scuff polih, smooth peanut butter and linseed oil.
all worked but the linseed oil went on the easiest.

today was spent washing both the D2 & D3, hoovering them out and touching up the trim where we missed bits.

Not sure i will be sticking to the barbell presses as my shoulders/delts were not too good this morning but we'll see how i go.

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

you clean your car with peanut butter?


----------



## Rykard

> you clean your car with peanut butter?


only the black plastic trim


----------



## BestBefore1989

Never heard of that before, doesn't the car small of peanut butter afterwards?

Couldn't have that, Id be hungry all the time.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> only the black plastic trim


I.....I......urrrmmmmm?? Actual 'put it on toast and in sarnies with jam on top peanut butter'?

of course.....I often rub baked potatoes over my windscreens, it helps keeps the rain off....... :whistling: :tongue:

seriously though, is it to do with the oil in the nut butter? And how well does it work?


----------



## Rykard

> I.....I......urrrmmmmm?? Actual 'put it on toast and in sarnies with jam on top peanut butter'?
> 
> of course.....I often rub baked potatoes over my windscreens, it helps keeps the rain off....... :whistling: :tongue:
> 
> seriously though, is it to do with the oil in the nut butter? And how well does it work?


@bestbefore1989 no smell

@flubs i think it is the oil

whether it works time will tell, looked good yesterday - but it's currently raining


----------



## Rykard

15 mins kbs done

have a great day folks


----------



## Rykard

been physio this morning, got lucky when i rang up yesterday and managed to get a cancellation this morning.

bad news - seems i have a posture issue and need my shoulders pushing/pulling back into position.she manipulated me a bit this morning and it was painful..

good news - shoulder works fine and i can continue with everything as i was before, just stop if it hurts lol

got some simple stretching exercises and going back in a couple weeks for more manipulation and exercises.


----------



## 25434

Keep up with the manipulations cap'n. When I was a massage therapist in my other life! Lol.....the act of putting the body right is always a bit painful as your bits and bobs adjust to accommodate pains and imbalances etc, it's not until you start putting them right you realise how set that imbalance has stuck in there. You need to keep at it though, so you won't be in a worse state as get older.xx

ps. I didn't mean to preach by the way. Soz...


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Keep up with the manipulations cap'n. When I was a massage therapist in my other life! Lol.....the act of putting the body right is always a bit painful as your bits and bobs adjust to accommodate pains and imbalances etc, it's not until you start putting them right you realise how set that imbalance has stuck in there. You need to keep at it though, so you won't be in a worse state as get older.xx
> 
> ps. I didn't mean to preach by the way. Soz...


pretty sore this morning from the physio session.

in other news spent last night in the local A&E dept, oh went over on her ankle and couldn't move it. upshot - no break just soft tissue damage, had to take her to work this morning. so yet another day without training... will i ever get back on the horse....


----------



## BestBefore1989

hope you good lady wife has a speedy recovery


----------



## 25434

Bloop in 'ell cap'n!....give your missis hug from me, hope she heals ok...and

YES! You will Get back on the horse, don't make this an e cause to stop now......

or I'll come hunting you daaaaarrrrrrrrrrnnnnnn!! :tongue:


----------



## Rykard

she's a lot better today. a bit more mobile,so we'll see how it goes..

i will do some KBs tomorrow and Friday morning . we're in peterborough fri night, sat and sunday at a land rover show so won't get any training over the weekend.


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> she's a lot better today. a bit more mobile,so we'll see how it goes..
> 
> i will do some KBs tomorrow and Friday morning . we're in peterborough fri night, sat and sunday at a land rover show so won't get any training over the weekend.


so that's plenty of walking round which could be classed as steady state cardio right? Ok, ok, you're good, you're good....... :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

you can always do the Mr Miyagi Sun-Pat shoulder workout,

Peanut butter on....... Peanut butter off


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> you can always do the Mr Miyagi Sun-Pat shoulder workout,
> 
> Peanut butter on....... Peanut butter off


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rykard

> you can always do the Mr Miyagi Sun-Pat shoulder workout,
> 
> Peanut butter on....... Peanut butter off


will be wandering round looking but not buying... my D2 is for sale so I can fund a new toy...


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> will be wandering round looking but not buying... my D2 is for sale so I can fund a new toy...


soz cap'n, the only way I can get into your journal to post s if I quote you.....pft.....

to tonight dear cap....is disco night!! :thumb and cos I luv ya mister...I sought out this vewwy vewwy special song wot I know you will love.....wahaaayyyeeeeeeeee!! Swing your pants buddie!!


----------



## Rykard

> soz cap'n, the only way I can get into your journal to post s if I quote you.....pft.....
> 
> to tonight dear cap....is disco night!! :thumb and cos I luv ya mister...I sought out this vewwy vewwy special song wot I know you will love.....wahaaayyyeeeeeeeee!! Swing your pants buddie!!


was looking forward to a bit of disco....where did that come from? you have some weird stuff on your playlist there @Flubs


----------



## Greshie

Rykard said:


> was looking forward to a bit of disco....where did that come from? you have some weird stuff on your playlist there @Flubs


You expected anything else from Mrs @Flubs ? :lol:


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> was looking forward to a bit of disco....where did that come from? you have some weird stuff on your playlist there @[Redacted]


ohhhh I dunnoooooooo.......I try me best. I resourced that song carefully....however, I will concede.....it's not disco.......and because you are me t'internet bud.....here some proper disco for ya.....






swing your pants? And it's a school night too! :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> ohhhh I dunnoooooooo.......I try me best. I resourced that song carefully....however, I will concede.....it's not disco.......and because you are me t'internet bud.....here some proper disco for ya.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swing your pants? And it's a school night too! :whistling:


This explains a lot............ an awful lot.......................


----------



## Rykard

had a bit of a week last week, but hopefully getting a little more organised this week.

had a bit of an upper body session at home on the drive.

OHP -

wu bar x14 x8

wk 10kx4x3 x10

BOR

wu 10x10

wk 14x4x3 x15

Deadlift

wk 54x4x3 x8

Waiters lift?

7.5k kb 2 laps of the drive with each arm.

stretch

Sold the discovery 2 on Friday and now have a car from the garage till my 'new' one's engine is sorted.Then I spend a year in a rover 25 until my new one is built...

have a great week.


----------



## Rykard

15 mins 16kg KBs done.

have a great day folks.


----------



## BestBefore1989

good to see you back at it mate, its scary how skipping one workout becomes skipping three, becomes a fortnight... etc


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> good to see you back at it mate, its scary how skipping one workout becomes skipping three, becomes a fortnight... etc


agreed. You did well to get back into the swing of it....hurrr hurrr......see wut I did there? Swing? Kettle Bells? Oh yeahhh, I'm good...I'm so good. :whistling:


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> good to see you back at it mate, its scary how skipping one workout becomes skipping three, becomes a fortnight... etc


know what you mean. Hopefully all the distractions are sorted now though


----------



## Rykard

15 mins 16kg KBs done.

have a great day folks


----------



## 25434

Morning cap'n....how are you doing? I see you are still buzzing around but no training reports...wuts occurring.....hope you are ok bud..  x


----------



## Rykard

hey guys, picked up a bug, on antibiotics.

got some more 'exercises' from the physio

this morning 15mins kb swings - was pretty hard, didn't realise it had been over a week.

feeling better, but taking it easy


----------



## Rykard

15 mins KB

physio exercises

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

feeling better mate?


----------



## Rykard

a lot, not 100% but gettign there, feel the need to do somerthing so have gone back to kbs - i can do in home and don't need to go to the gym, going to be switching it up a little and reducing the rest between sets by 15 secs to 30 secs..


----------



## 25434

Hey there...it doesn't matter where you do it, as long as you doooooo do something right? Don't give up cap'n, we're all behind..........you!! We're all behind you!! :lol: :lol:

althooooooo.......I am all behind....   happy weekend cap'n, and Ello to your Mrs too.


----------



## Greshie

> *Hey there...it doesn't matter where you do it, as long as you doooooo do something right? *Don't give up cap'n, we're all behind..........you!! We're all behind you!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> althooooooo.......I am all behind....   happy weekend cap'n, and Ello to your Mrs too.


This !


----------



## Rykard

quick KB workout this morning

15 rounds of 10 swings with 30 secs rest in between. Was a lot harder than the same with 45 secs rest.

changing bulbs around the house now.


----------



## Rykard

Morning folks

got in another swift KB session 15-30 was pretty tiring but getting a bit fitter and stronger.
then did some bodyblade (rehab tool) then did some rehad exercises.

nothing much else to report, got blood tests on Friday. Hopefully pick up my replacement car in the next couple of days, rover 25 - nothing special 
but it's a runaround until my new one is built. We need to have a sit down to discuss the budget and requirements sometime very soon though.

have a great day.


----------



## 25434

Hey there cap'n....good job on the KB's matey... :thumb:

youre havi g a car actually built for you? Blimey! You must be a posh totty  x


----------



## Rykard

If we get it right it will be a range rover based off roader......


----------



## Rykard

do you ever have one of those days?

just dropped my lunch - chcken and brocolli - was looking forward to that with some HP, have this
massive urge to punch a couple of my colleagues....


----------



## BestBefore1989

YUCK I hate brocolli


----------



## Rykard

15/10/15

Morning all,

16kg kettlebell swings

10 swings rest 30 secs x 15 rounds

S6 on the body blade

rehab should/back exercies

scapula wall hold

have a great day


----------



## 25434

Eyup capn...hope you are ok. Just sliding in here quietly to give you a gentle kick up the bum? What gave you done since Thursday? Come on, fess up!  and what the bloopin' eck is a s6 on a body blade? Huh? Is it hard, and if it is I wanna have a go! :lol:

hey mister, hope your weekend is going ok and Mrs capn is still doing a bit of training too...X


----------



## Rykard

not doing too bad, work is busy, tweaked my back slightly with the KBs and spent most of the weekend either shopping or watching rugby.


----------



## Rykard

Morning all

@Flubs would have been proud of me this morning, whilst doing my shoulder rowing exercises with a band , it slipped and I now have a 
lovely red stripe across my stomach.

have a great day


----------



## BestBefore1989

I hope you took pictures, we need pictures

:lol:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I hope you took pictures, we need pictures
> 
> :lol:


yeaaahhhhh!!! Pics pics pics pics... :lol: Cough......hehee.... I am proud of you, very proud! I've got a few lines across my tum where I lean against the ironing board when I'm ironing in me knacks and vest and I have ironed my tum...lololol...it's true! I catch the side of the iron on me tum when I'm concentrating on the film and not the ironing.... :lol: Gooooooooo capn...xx


----------



## Rykard

21/10/15

Morning all,

16kg kettlebell swings

10 swings rest 30 secs x 15 rounds

S6 on the body blade

rehab should/back exercies (no slapping myself with the band today - and I forgot to take a selfie of it)

have a great day


----------



## 25434

What!!! No slapping yourse........??

dead to me capn....dead to me...... :mellow:

snickersnicker......just being naughty.....


----------



## Rykard

Bodyblade this morning, then physio this afternoon


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its gone a bit quiet in here again mate............ just saying!


----------



## Rykard

03/11/15

Morning all,

16kg kettlebell swings

10 swings rest 30 secs x 15 rounds

S6 on the body blade

rehab should/back exercies

have a great day


----------



## Rykard

morning

still around, trying to get back into training, physio was crap but chiro is better, working on getting up early in the week and trying to get to the gym for about 6-6:16 - only manged it once so far lol, had a couple of good weekend sessions. concentrating on pulling exercises atm to drag my scapulars back to where they should be, it seems to be working but my left biceps tendon is a little slow to respond. work is really stressful atm for both of us, so we are just kinda 'surviving' atm hopefully it will sort itself out soon.

got diagnosed with prostateitis? yesterday so on pills for a month, probably should have gone sooner but you don't want to know and you think stuff will go away..

as soon as i am back in the groove, hopefully soon, I will start posting again .

have fun folks


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> morning
> 
> still around, trying to get back into training, physio was crap but chiro is better, working on getting up early in the week and trying to get to the gym for about 6-6:16 - only manged it once so far lol, had a couple of good weekend sessions. concentrating on pulling exercises atm to drag my scapulars back to where they should be, it seems to be working but my left biceps tendon is a little slow to respond. work is really stressful atm for both of us, so we are just kinda 'surviving' atm hopefully it will sort itself out soon.
> 
> got diagnosed with prostateitis? yesterday so on pills for a month, probably should have gone sooner but you don't want to know and you think stuff will go away..
> 
> as soon as i am back in the groove, hopefully soon, I will start posting again .
> 
> have fun folks


 Hi Mate, glad to see your still with us even if things ant getting much better for you yet.

My God, its bad enough with a sore shoulder and sore bicep without the Dr sticking their finger up your bum!

sending you best wishes and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Keeks

Hey, glad you're still knocking abut and hope you're ok. Hope you get back into full swing soon, and that your health/injuries are sorted soon.


----------



## 25434

Hello youuuuuuuuuuu.....how nice to hear from you but poop you're having all the error.... Ummmm...error...poop? To contend with. Humph! For an extra English teacher my command of the written word seems to have left me! Lol. Way too many poops in my post!

i love that word though don't you? It can be a poop as in a ...a...gulp... Passing wind thing, or... An actual poop can't it? Snicker snicker...... Anywayeeeeeeeee....putting poops to one side....it is lovely to "see you". Thinking of you and your missis and I hope you will be back with us soon and feeling better. As you can see, I'm hehe...kicking along as normal...

Cheers Cap'n! Big hugs.  X


----------

